# Urban Terror - Fun Over Realism



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

Urban Terror - Fun Over Realism​ 

Urban Terror​ 
*Introduction:*

Urban Terror is a game based on the quake3 engine. Initially, it was a complete conversion mod for quake3 and you needed the original quake3 game to play it. Now, due to the fact that the quake3 engine has been GPLed(see my siggy), it was released as a standalone game, based on the io-quake3 engine. As we speek, its in version 4.2, and it seriously rocks today, as it is available for Linux, Macintosh as well as Windows, so all of us can play regardless of the OS we use. (Solaris and BSD have excellent linux emulators. They hardly emulate a thing, they just modify the environment a bit.) I am Sure you will enjoy this game from Frozen Sand, Inc.

*Game Play:*

Urban Terror is a multiplayer FPS game. It is set in rather realistic environments, and is hence named "Urban Terror", where "Quake meets Reality". Its supposed to have the same game rules as Quake3, with similar game types like assault, deathmatch, team deathmatch, Capture The Flag, capture and hold, bomb mode, Free for All, Follow the Leader, etc. But it looks rather like Counter Strike, and has almost exactly similar weapons. Weapons are chosen at the start of the round, and you can have acceosaries like Kelvar vest, kelvar helemet, lazer scope, scilencer, etc. Visit their website to get more information on the game and how to play it.

*More Stuff:*

Its quite a popular game, being one of the most favourite mods of all times. Its rated to be THE best free mod, and is often rated only next to counter-strike as the world's best game mod. There are dedicated servers running for the game, and you can create your own too.

*Realism:*

It has weapons with real names that look like the real thing. Shots fired at just any part of the body needn't kill. You can bleed to death, unless you apply bandage. Shots in legs, hands, etc can slow you down. A few bullets are enough to kill somebody. These are only some of the realistic factors in the game.
*
Download:*

The Game Urban terror is available for free download. Urban Terror 4.2 is the latest version.
Urban Terror is the official website.
I am listing the links for the zip file version below, that has no installer. It has to be extracted, and the executable within has to be run. There are executables for every architecture(lin32, lin64, win32, win64, mac32, mac64) so the folder can be placed in a partition recoganied by all OSes to run the game through multiple OSes. Feel free to comment when you get maximum Frame Rate.

Here are the Links for the file:
*Urban Terror Downloads : Current version (4.2.022)*


*System Requirements(from urban terror manual):*

CPU: Pentium 4 1.2GHz or higher.
RAM: 256MBs (512MBs highly recommended).
VID: NVidia or ATI card with 128MB RAM (256MB or more highly recommended).
HDD: 50GB, but the more the better for additional levels.
*Links:*

Website:    Urban Terror
Manual:     *urtmanual.hsoclan.co.uk/index.php/Main_Page
Download:  *www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/110/


Enjoy this game, and do tell me how you liked it. This thread is the official thread for all discussion related to this game, and we can talk about weapons, maps, tactics, game servers, lan parties, net parties, etc here.



ico said:


> okay guys....three servers are up in Asia.
> 
> IND - Bomb Arena - */connect 128.199.84.202:1111* (Up from today. Bomb mode.)
> UrTBD Public Server - */connect 116.251.216.132:1111* (thanks to our Bangladeshi friends. We play here the most during evening and night.)
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

*Urban Terror - Where Quake Meets Reality*

Old back-up post.



Spoiler



Urban Terror - Where Quake Meets Reality​ 

Urban Terror​ 
*Introduction:*

Urban Terror is a game based on the quake3 engine. Initially, it was a complete conversion mod for quake3 and you needed the original quake3 game to play it. Now, due to the fact that the quake3 engine has been GPLed(see my siggy), it was released as a standalone game, based on the io-quake3 engine. As we speek, its in version 4.1, and it seriously rocks today, as it is available for Linux, Macintosh as well as Windows, so all of us can play regardless of the OS we use.(Solaris and BSD have excellent linux emulators. They hardly emulate a thing, they just modify the environment a bit.) I am Sure you will enjoy this game from Frozen Sand, Inc.

*Game Play:*

Urban Terror is a multiplayer FPS game. It is set in rather realistic environments, and is hence named "Urban Terror", where "Quake meets Reality". Its supposed to have the same game rules as Quake3, with similar game types like assault, deathmatch, team deathmatch, Capture The Flag, capture and hold, bomb mode, Free for All, Follow the Leader, etc. But it looks rather like Counter Strike, and has almost exactly similar weapons. Weapons are chosen at the start of the round, and you can have acceosaries like Kelvar vest, kelvar helemet, lazer scope, scilencer, etc. Visit their website to get more information on the game and how to play it.

*More Stuff:*

Its quite a popular game, being one of the most favourite mods of all times. Its rated to be THE best free mod, and is often rated only next to counter-strike as the world's best game mod. There are dedicated servers running for the game, and you can create your own too.

*Realism:*

It has weapons with real names that look like the real thing. Shots fired at just any part of the body needn't kill. You can bleed to death, unless you apply bandage. Shots in legs, hands, etc can slow you down. A few bullets are enough to kill somebody. These are only some of the realistic factors in the game.
*
Download:*

The Game Urban terror is available for free download. Urban Terror 4.1.1 is the latest version.
Urban Terror is the offitial website.
I am listing the links for the zip file version below, that has no installer. It has to be extracted, and the executable within has to be run. There are executables for every architecture(lin32, lin64, win32, win64, mac32, mac64) so the folder can be placed in a partition recoganied by all OSes to run the game through multiple OSes. Feel free to comment when you get maximum Frame Rate.

Here are the Links for the file:
SNT, University of Twente, Netherlands


*System Requirements(from urban terror manual):*

CPU: Pentium 4 1.2GHz or higher.
RAM: 256MBs (512MBs highly recommended).
VID: NVidia or ATI card with 128MB RAM (256MB or more highly recommended).
HDD: 50GB, but the more the better for additional levels.
*Links:*

Website:    Urban Terror
Manual:     *urtmanual.hsoclan.co.uk/index.php/Main_Page
Download:  *www.urbanterror.info/docs/texts/110/




OFFICIAL CLAN - [DF]


*www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/
 
The Digit Forum UrT Club, [DF]

We have decided to start our own players club, so that we can identify our own forum members. We usually add a [DF] to our name.

*01. M3ta|ph03n1X, AKA MetalheadGautham
*
Strength:
G36 - Weapon of Choice
UMP and MP5-K
M4/LR300 Based Rifling
Nergv based Cover Fire
Desert Eagle based SNIPING
Shot Gunner
Grenader
Very effective on *certain maps*

Weakness:
PSG1 & SR8(both using and facing)
Facing Nergv gunners
AK-103 using (no more a strength)
Bad Pings(hence miss shots while sniping)
Not too good with the Knife
Not effective on *certain* maps

Stratagy:
Team Medic
Sniper
Assault
Sneak Attack
Attack Base
Defend Flag/Base

*02. [DF]Whatever, AKA The_Devil_Himself
*
attacker
specialised in AK-103 assaulting
sniper
 
*03. [DF]Arbiter, AKA T159*

 Strength:
G36
Pistol
Ak103 + UMP

 Weakness:
Sniping
Did the lemme thing

Strategy:
Anti Sniper Operative
Rusher
Healer

*04. [DF]Spartan, AKA iNFiNiTE

*  Strength:
Rushing- AK103/LR300
Sniping SR-8 or PSG depending on map.

 Weakness:
High pings make rushing useless.

 Strategy:
Sniper, Rusher

*05. [DF]SamSerious, AKA amitava82*

an excellent sniper
G36 lover
insanely high frag count
also sometimes hosts games for us

*06. [DF]Abtom, AKA sunny121193*

G36 Master
Sniper

*07. [DF]Hustler AKA anujsaini*

Strength:

H&K G36 (Close to Mastering it)
LR 300 (Good with it, in near Combats)
Grenades (Smtimes Useful)
Sniping - SR8 Rocks !!
Maps - Uptown, Abbey ( Good in Both )

Weakness:

Snippers - Just Hate Them
Always Rush
Map - Riyadh(It Sucks for me always)
Bad in Sniping

Strategy:

Go to others Base, Hide then Kick sm butts
Assaulting
Rush,Hide, Spot Enemy n F*** Them
Never let Enemies to intrude in your base


*08. [DF]kLaW AKA Kl@w-24*
*
*Strength:
AK103
LR-300
M4A1
A bit of stealth

Weakness:
Too predictable sometimes
Lack of movement while aiming

Strategy:
Wait for opponent team to come out in the open
Rush and kill
Spray-boy if it benefits the team 
*

09. [DF]SuicideKnifer , AKA hullap*

Strength:
LR300
Pistol
Jumping
Knifing

Weakness:
High pings
lemming
TK`ers

Strategy:
Confuse snipers by jumps
Staight on Runner + Jumper 
Medic


*10. [DF]Bullet500 aka Gagan.*

*Strength:*
G36......G36..........G36. Totally rigged with this weapon.
SR8. Good at sniping.
Semi-Automatic while aiming Long-range FTW.
Siege tank on Riyadh
High rate of Headshots.
Desert Eagle FTW....
Boot o' passion to make the opponents fly (in Hellsheaven)
Perfect use of G36 spread (while not zooming) for own benefit
AK103 + Silencer very good for me upto some extent
Good in dodging

*Weakness:*
PSG1, MP5K, LR300, M4, Negev = Hate using them.
Can't use G36 without Silencer nor with Laser. It only goes good for me when I have only the Silencer.
Hate people who wear Helmet.
Can't climb trees.
Weak against LR300 and M4 spammers in close encounters upto some extent.
Sometimes I fail miserabely because I want extreme perfection i.e. heads


*Strategy:*
Team Medic
Base invader from the flanks
Radio spam
Always aim at the head by keeping the crosshair on the shoulder of the opponent.
Neither I attack, nor I defend.
I try to look out for special players (by noticing their features like Caps or Kevlar combination) and kill them as they might create problem for the team.
When assaulting against a moving target, I never move so that I can aim perfectly.
G36 scope is mostly zoomed and I keep on hovering it all around the screen to spot opponents.
Never rush...Be far and aim.
Rushing is done by me only if the opponent is close and G36 scope isn't used by me for close encounters.
Good anticipation and hearing skills.
Sometimes weird paths are taken by me in Bomb mode, to fool & escape the opponent team.
I always check each and every spot/corner while playing - Campers can be anywhere and everywhere. 


*11. [DF]Krazzy Warrior, aka Krazzy Warrior*

*Strength:*
More or less good in all type of Gameplay
Best Weapons --> AK103, G36, SR8
Somewhat good in snipering
Good in dodging.
Grenades Use.
Wear Kelver Vest.
Very Effective in *Certain Maps*

*Weakness:*
Hate using some weapons for example:- LR300
Can't climb trees.
Really play bad in *Certain Maps*

*Strategy:*
Team Medic
When assaulting against a moving target, I always try to jump in direction and shoot.
Good anticipation and hearing skills (wear headphone and play).
Weird paths are taken by me in Bomb mode, to fool & escape the opponent team.
I always try yo throw grenades in area where enemy are most often.It also give me time to reload and help in splitting up the cluster of enemy. 

*[DF]Goldenfragger AKA Davidboon*

Strength:
good at using g36
a good fragger
a good camper 
online most of the day

Weakness:
i am a newbie 


 ============================================================================

anyone else who wants to join will have to submit his info in the above fromat as a post so that I can copy paste it over here.



*Screen Shots:*

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0001.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0002.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0003.jpg

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0004.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0005.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0006.jpg

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0007.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0008.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0009.jpg

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0010.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0011.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0012.jpg

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0013.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0014.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0015.jpg

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0016.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0017.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/pics/presentation/thumbs/148/shot0018.jpg

*In the end...*
Enjoy this game, and do tell me how you liked it. This thread is the official thread for all discussion related to this game, and we can talk about weapons, maps, tactics, game servers, lan parties, net parties, etc here.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 5, 2008)

system requirements?I am too lazy to search


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> system requirements?I am too lazy to search


I still haven't managed to find them, despite some serious searching. But it can easily run in old fashioned computers, and I can safely say that 10% more processing and graphics power compared to Quake 3, and 20% more ram, is all you need.

PS: I am not jobless... Why is this thread looking too empty ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2008)

The quality is of OpenGL 1.3 ....sooooooo old


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The quality is of OpenGL 1.3 ....sooooooo old


but this game is for lesser mortals running low end systems, and for those guys who prefer good competitive game play to graphics.

PS: try my suggestion of using the game in multiple OSes and seeing the difference


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

I prefer gameplay over graphics anyday,and I mean it.I have played some really old games and enjoyed them a lot(more than some visually better ones like crysis ).

I'll lecch this one within this week and see whats the fuzz all about.BTW does it support multiplayer too?I want to play some free multiplayer FPS games.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I'll lecch this one within this week and see whats the fuzz all about.BTW does it support multiplayer too?I want to play some free multiplayer FPS games.



It *ONLY* supports multiplayer. Its one of the best free online FPS games out there


so anyone want to come online and kick some butt ? or get their butt kicked ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

^I thought it has single player missions too.Lol,anyways I am gonna download this one tonight itself(should be done within 8 hours on 256kbps).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^I thought it has single player missions too.Lol,anyways I am gonna download this one tonight itself(should be done within 8 hours on 256kbps).


WTF why dont you CTF  (got it ?)

The best part is that like counter strike, this also has bombing and diffusing mode


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

^^I will be ready to kick some serious butt by saturday.Used to play cs1.6 a lot but haven't played for like 2-3 months now.I hope I will have enough players to play with on servers OR we on digit can set up our own server at specific times and frag on.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 6, 2008)

I am in. Tell me when and where to play. Download will be complete tonight. Hope there is no usual lousy ping problem with this one too.( Dataone 2MBPs)


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for the info. Wil download it by sunday, I hav to let my other downloads complete first. 
May be we can meet online sometime to play.

I'm on Dataone Bband too. Lets fix a time n place to meet and try the game.
How about Sunday Morning??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

me got eXaminations. How bout wednesday ? Its purrrfect on dataone.
One of the reasons I posted this here is to see how well Linux guys like Praka123 game. So I am issuing an Open Challenge:- Hey Prakash, forget GPL for a day and Game With Us and show that you got some guts


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

I am free on ssturday and sunday or anyday after 9pm(to say 12pm).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

^^then we will start on sunday perhaps. let more guys come first. then we can start our server and play.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 6, 2008)

I am on for Sunday


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

^^good. But only three of us ? What will we do ? Swat Flies ?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya. We need many more people. No use when there are not enough people.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Count me in too for Sunday.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

^^Good. One more. Anyone else ? How about a practice match now ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 7, 2008)

^^lol not now,I haven;t yet got the game,net was down whole night and mornings(some damn dns problem).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^lol not now,I haven;t yet got the game,net was down whole night and mornings(some damn dns problem).


Too bad bro. Damn Internet Service Providers.

Anyway, here is a thing I noticed: Quake 3 based games have been downloaded a lot more times than normal since the Eee PC, the CloudBook, the gPC and the ClassMatePC have been released. Guess old skool gamin is still rocking.


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Feb 7, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

°K£l†huzaD° said:


> Count me in.


then please don't forget to bring that blank DVD tomorrow


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 7, 2008)

Now??? Anyone online? i have got the game and installed it too.....

who is going to host a server?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Now??? Anyone online? i have got the game and installed it too.....
> 
> who is going to host a server?


did you atleast go through the maps ? Try some server. I will be there after I finish with some of my C++.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 7, 2008)

I checked this out just now. I think it was some singaporean server. Was getting a ping of around 150 (which is acceptable). 
And yes, the game is quite good!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

baccilus said:


> I checked this out just now. I think it was some singaporean server. Was getting a ping of around 150 (which is acceptable).
> And yes, the game is quite good!!


please give its IP


----------



## baccilus (Feb 7, 2008)

203.215.243.113:2796
RSA-hellsheaven.co.za
Check out your pings too and tell.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ hey i tried that server too and the pings for me are abt 165~180 and while playing they stayed below 200.

So r u guys gonna be there wid the same id names? mine is iNFiNiTE there too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2008)

i will too isntall fedora 8 and urban terror 2day or tmrw


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 7, 2008)

Count me in too...........download will complete by tomorrow morning and we can meet @ 5.30-6.30pm tomorrow


----------



## baccilus (Feb 7, 2008)

I will have the same id there too- "baccilus". Tomorrow I am not sure. Come back from college a little late. Saturday and Sunday would be ideal. Still if I am home. I will see all of ya tomo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

good. we got lots of guys now. That server is hence finilised. But I will usually be "Slayer", "Scilent_Assassin" or MetalheadGautham(least propable)

I wish I could play it, but I have a small problem tonight:

1. Everybody is sleeping, I can't use the speakers
2. My headphones are damaged. The Right Ear is not working
3. To repair them I need a small star screw driver
4. The ones I have are either too small or too big.
5. I painstakingly managed to get one screw out.
6. Two More to Go.
7. I am really mad now


----------



## baccilus (Feb 7, 2008)

No problem. Atleast Saturday Sunday is final. I too have to give a presentation tomorrow so I am preparing for that. Hope this server is still there on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

WTF ? I realised that my "extra large" screwdriver was the best thing to use, on these "extra small" screws.

I am currently repairing headphones. Will update when gaming is possible.

UPDATE: I fixed it ! Was out of feviquick, but celloptape did the trick !
Now I am heading over to that lovely server for some gaming. Bye Bye !


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2008)

There was a thread on this earlier,which explained of adding bots to make it single player.Will notify you if i get any solution on that.

Also i havent been in online gaming,but i will be ready to jump in to it.How much kbps connection is required?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 8, 2008)

256 should do. Actually it depends on the distance. Just ping that address and check for yourself. 
By the way, the game rocks. It's a lotta fun. I and metalhead were on the same team and we rocked!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

baccilus said:


> 256 should do. Actually it depends on the distance. Just ping that address and check for yourself.
> By the way, the game rocks. It's a lotta fun. I and metalhead were on the same team and we rocked!!


sure we did. It was awssome wasn't it ? But you got all the kills. I was more of a spray boy, who reduced most of their guys to 25-30% health, and then died. The rest took care of those loosers.

And yes, I am struggling on this stupid system. The game often lags, and the mouse is not sensitive enough(hate iball). guess I need to tweak stuff a bit here

ok baccilus, how about some stratagy and triks here ? How the hell did you manage to act like you were completely familiar with a totally new map ?



Cool G5 said:


> There was a thread on this earlier,which explained of adding bots to make it single player.Will notify you if i get any solution on that.
> 
> Also i havent been in online gaming,but i will be ready to jump in to it.How much kbps connection is required?


its simple, actually, to add bots in this game. The offitial website's FAQ mentions it(and gives link to a thread). But remember, bots are unstable, not available on all maps, and tend to crash, and hence not offitially supported. But they are being developed on, and a future version may have them fully implemented.

Infact, with the current enthusiasm shown in the game, you can expect that _all_ of couter-strike's game modes too will be added here(this currently only has bombing. still need VIP, Escape and Hostage Rescue)

And yes, most importantly, the game won't be fun enough when played offline, unless you either suck, or you lack a good internet connectivity.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in. please PM me the date, time n location...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I'm in. please PM me the date, time n location...


no PMing needed here. A few posts back, bascillus found us a server(for Team Deathmatch) which is located in singapore, and hence has very good ping rate. We will often game there when we need Team DM.

But we still don't have anyone with their own server for this game, the way it is in the CS thread


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 8, 2008)

The game rox!!!
BTW do we need some high end config to host a server? What abt connection type?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 8, 2008)

> ok baccilus, how about some stratagy and triks here ? How the hell did you manage to act like you were completely familiar with a totally new map ?



High metal. Well I mostly used that G36 gun with the scope. And those people were attacking too much. So most of the times I just had to wait for them. Often they would be right in front when I spawned.



> sure we did. It was awssome wasn't it ? But you got all the kills. I was more of a spray boy, who reduced most of their guys to 25-30% health, and then died. The rest took care of those loosers.



Or........ It may have been due to the bullets you sprayed. LOL  Those people were totally noobish.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

Downloaded the game and ready to play 

note : i am known as The Conqueror in Urban Terror


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

Man,the game looks good.
Wish I could play.
No time these days and worst of all no internet @ home.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2008)

baccilus said:


> 256 should do. Actually it depends on the distance. Just ping that address and check for yourself.
> By the way, the game rocks. It's a lotta fun. I and metalhead were on the same team and we rocked!!



I have only Airtel mobile office connection.It says 460.8 Kbps.Will it do?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 8, 2008)

^^sure will do.



iNFiNiTE said:


> The game rox!!!
> BTW do we need some high end config to host a server? What abt connection type?


no high end config needed actually(the game is pretty old(opengl1.3 based) and anything like p4's+512mb ram is more than good enough).But you do need a good enough broadband connection to set up server,a simple 256kbps wont do.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ I can play this game on 256kbps.

also i can play cod4 in hamachi


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have 6mbps connection with about 1400kbps up speed.. Ill try to host sometime tomorrow..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I have 6mbps connection with about 1400kbps up speed.. Ill try to host sometime tomorrow..


awssome man ! Just tell what map and what game type you will use, as I need to practice.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm bit stuck here.. How do I set up a server... Something like hamachi or I have to buy web server?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I'm bit stuck here.. How do I set up a server... Something like hamachi or I have to buy web server?


neither. Just select the host game option, make it password protected, and give your password and IP to us. The game says "waiting for players" while you are the only guy in the map, but once we come in, you can start fragging and getting fragged.

if you still didn't understand, I wil post a screencast or give more detailed instructions.

update: just go to start server, select all rules and settings, along with map, game type, password, etc there. Before that, give us the password and your ip/server name. Then we play.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2008)

my DL will complete till 7-7.30 as i am also Dling gusty 32 bit.
plz tell em the server name and pass


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2008)

So at what time?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Another problem: I'm unable to start server. Whenever I click start server the game crashes. And I can not see any servers when I go to play online menu. I'm able to run demo though..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Another problem: I'm unable to start server. Whenever I click start server the game crashes. And I can not see any servers when I go to play online menu. I'm able to run demo though..


What OS do you use ? Which version did you install ? How did you install it ?
If it was the windows version, was it the exe installer or the zip file that also has executables for linux and mac ?

I think you need to click get new list to get a list of available online servers. I just finished kicking some @ss at a server.

Demo ? _Was _there a demo in the first place ?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Mint daryna(based on Ubuntu 7.10)
4.1 Zip.. Ok I can play online now. Had ports blocked on my router..
Demo is the tutorial video kinda thing....
But still the game crash when I try to start server.. Can anyone post a working cfg file so that I can check if that works..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

^^my config file is all about ultra low settings on this crappy system. So its better to ask somebody like baccilus


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine is Compaq laptop: 1.8GHz, 1GB RAM, Intel 945GM.. Could this be any more crappier!
Also sometimes I don't get sound at all.. and sometimes I get sound after about a minute once I'm on main menu..


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine q3config.cfg from /home/user/.q3a/q3ut4/


```
// generated by quake, do not modify
unbindall
bind TAB "+scores"
bind SPACE "+moveup"
bind + "ut_itemdrop"
bind - "ut_weapdrop"
bind 1 "ut_weaptoggle knife"
bind 2 "ut_weaptoggle grenade"
bind 3 "ut_weaptoggle sidearm"
bind 4 "ut_weaptoggle secondary"
bind 5 "ut_weaptoggle primary"
bind 6 "ut_weaptoggle bomb"
bind = "ut_itemdrop"
bind [ "ut_itemprev"
bind ] "ut_itemnext"
bind _ "ut_weapdrop"
bind ` "toggleconsole"
bind a "+moveleft"
bind c "+movedown"
bind d "+moveright"
bind e "+button8"
bind m "maptoggle"
bind n "+button3"
bind p "ut_itemuse"
bind q "+button6"
bind r "+button5"
bind s "+back"
bind t "messagemode"
bind u "ui_radio"
bind w "+forward"
bind y "messagemode2"
bind ~ "toggleconsole"
bind CTRL "+button7"
bind SHIFT "+speed"
bind F1 "vote yes"
bind F2 "vote no"
bind F3 "ut_radio 1 1"
bind F4 "ut_radio 1 2"
bind F5 "ut_radio 3 3 Requesting medic. Status: $health"
bind F6 "ut_radio 5 1 Enemy spotted at $crosshair // Enemy @ crosshair"
bind F7 "ut_radio 7 2"
bind F8 "ut_radio 5 5"
bind F9 "ut_radio 2 6"
bind F10 "ut_radio 9 9"
bind F11 "play sound/misc/kcaction.wav;screenshotjpeg;ut_echo ^1Screenshot^7 taken."
bind F12 "vstr record_demo"
bind MOUSE1 "+attack"
bind MOUSE2 "ut_zoomin"
bind MOUSE3 "ut_zoomreset"
bind MWHEELDOWN "weapprev"
bind MWHEELUP "weapnext"
seta cm_playerCurveClip "1"
seta gear "FLHARWA"
seta cg_pausePitch "0"
seta cg_pauseYaw "0"
seta cg_SpectatorShoutcaster "1"
seta cg_zoomWrap "1"
seta cg_viewBlob "1"
seta cg_sfxVisibleItems "1"
seta cg_standardChat "0"
seta cg_sfxTeamBands "1"
seta cg_sfxMuzzleFlash "1"
seta cg_msgHeight "4"
seta cg_maxFragments "32"
seta cg_noTaunt "0"
seta cg_smoothClients "0"
seta cg_cameraOrbitDelay "50"
seta ui_recordSPDemoName ""
seta cg_noVoiceText "0"
seta cg_drawFriend "1"
seta cg_teamChatHeight "0"
seta cg_teamChatTime "3000"
seta cg_bobroll "0.000"
seta cg_bobpitch "0.000"
seta cg_bobup "0.000"
seta cg_runroll "0.000"
seta cg_runpitch "0.000"
seta cg_crosshairY "0"
seta cg_crosshairX "0"
seta cg_drawSnapshot "0"
seta cg_drawStatus "1"
seta cg_draw2D "1"
seta cg_stereoSeparation "0.4"
seta cg_zoomfov "22.5"
seta ttycon_ansicolor "0"
seta net_socksPassword ""
seta net_socksUsername ""
seta net_socksPort "1080"
seta net_socksServer ""
seta net_socksEnabled "0"
seta net_noudp "0"
seta ui_ingameMaster "0"
seta ui_currentmodel ""
seta ui_serverStatusTimeOut "7000"
seta ui_teamArenaFirstRun "1"
seta ui_recordSPDemo "0"
seta cg_hudFiles "ui/hud.txt"
seta ui_q3model "0"
seta ui_findPlayer "Sarge"
seta ui_bigFont "0.4"
seta ui_smallFont "0.25"
seta ui_scoreShutoutBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreSkillBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTimeBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTime "00:00"
seta ui_scoreBase "0"
seta ui_scoreTeam "0 to 0"
seta ui_scorePerfect "0"
seta ui_scoreScore "0"
seta ui_scoreGauntlets "0"
seta ui_scoreAssists "0"
seta ui_scoreDefends "0"
seta ui_scoreCaptures "0"
seta ui_scoreExcellents "0"
seta ui_scoreImpressives "0"
seta ui_scoreAccuracy "0%"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_3 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_2 "Feb-8, 2008 at 17:47"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_1 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_0 ""
seta cg_selectedPlayerName "Hitboxx"
seta cg_selectedPlayer "1"
seta ui_currentOpponent "0"
seta ui_mapIndex "0"
seta ui_currentNetMap "0"
seta ui_currentMap "0"
seta ui_currentTier "0"
seta ui_menuFiles "ui/menus.txt"
seta ui_blueteam5 "0"
seta ui_blueteam4 "0"
seta ui_blueteam3 "0"
seta ui_blueteam2 "0"
seta ui_blueteam1 "0"
seta ui_redteam5 "0"
seta ui_redteam4 "0"
seta ui_redteam3 "0"
seta ui_redteam2 "0"
seta ui_redteam1 "0"
seta ui_actualNetGametype "0"
seta ui_gametype "3"
seta ui_dedicated "0"
seta ui_blueteam "Stroggs"
seta ui_redteam "Pagans"
seta ui_opponentName "Stroggs"
seta ui_teamName "Pagans"
seta server16 ""
seta server15 ""
seta server14 ""
seta server13 ""
seta server12 ""
seta server11 ""
seta server10 ""
seta server9 ""
seta server8 ""
seta server7 ""
seta server6 ""
seta server5 ""
seta server4 ""
seta server3 ""
seta server2 ""
seta server1 ""
seta cg_marks "1"
seta cg_brassTime "2500"
seta ui_browserGameType "4"
seta ui_browserMaster "1"
seta g_spSkill "2"
seta g_spVideos ""
seta g_spAwards ""
seta g_spScores5 ""
seta g_spScores4 ""
seta g_spScores3 ""
seta g_spScores2 ""
seta g_spScores1 ""
seta ui_ctf_friendly "0"
seta ui_ctf_timelimit "30"
seta ui_ctf_capturelimit "8"
seta ui_team_friendly "1"
seta ui_team_timelimit "20"
seta ui_team_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_tourney_timelimit "15"
seta ui_tourney_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_ffa_timelimit "0"
seta ui_ffa_fraglimit "20"
seta com_soundMegs "8"
seta s_sdlMixSamps "0"
seta s_sdlDevSamps "0"
seta s_sdlChannels "2"
seta s_sdlSpeed "0"
seta s_sdlBits "16"
seta s_mixPreStep "0.05"
seta s_mixahead "0.2"
seta joy_threshold "0.15"
seta in_joystick "0"
seta in_subframe "1"
seta in_disablemacosxmouseaccel "0"
seta r_lastValidRenderer "Quadro FX 560/PCI/SSE2"
seta r_GLlibCoolDownMsec "0"
seta r_maxpolyverts "9000"
seta r_maxpolys "1800"
seta r_directedScale "1"
seta r_ambientScale "0.6"
seta r_primitives "0"
seta r_railSegmentLength "32"
seta r_railCoreWidth "6"
seta r_railWidth "16"
seta r_facePlaneCull "1"
seta r_finish "0"
seta r_dlightBacks "1"
seta r_drawSun "0"
seta r_fastsky "0"
seta r_ignoreGLErrors "1"
seta r_flares "0"
seta r_lodbias "0"
seta r_lodCurveError "250"
seta r_intensity "1"
seta r_ignoreFastPath "1"
seta r_smp "0"
seta r_subdivisions "4"
seta r_vertexLight "0"
seta r_simpleMipMaps "1"
seta r_customPixelAspect "1"
seta r_customheight "1024"
seta r_customwidth "1600"
seta r_ignorehwgamma "0"
seta r_depthbits "0"
seta r_stencilbits "0"
seta r_stereo "0"
seta r_detailtextures "1"
seta r_colorMipLevels "0"
seta r_roundImagesDown "1"
seta r_ext_max_anisotropy "2"
seta r_ext_texture_filter_anisotropic "0"
seta r_ext_texture_env_add "0"
seta r_ext_compiled_vertex_array "1"
seta r_ext_multitexture "1"
seta r_ext_gamma_control "1"
seta r_allowExtensions "1"
seta r_glDriver "libGL.so.1"
seta cg_viewsize "100"
seta cl_anonymous "0"
seta sex "male"
seta handicap "100"
seta color2 "5"
seta color1 "4"
seta g_blueTeam "Pagans"
seta g_redTeam "Stroggs"
seta team_headmodel "*james"
seta team_model "james"
seta headmodel "sarge"
seta model "sarge"
seta snaps "20"
seta cl_guidServerUniq "1"
seta cl_lanForcePackets "1"
seta cl_maxPing "800"
seta m_filter "1"
seta m_side "0.25"
seta m_forward "0.25"
seta m_yaw "0.022"
seta m_pitch "0.022"
seta cg_autoswitch "1"
seta r_inGameVideo "1"
seta cl_cURLLib "libcurl.so.3"
seta cl_freelook "1"
seta cl_mouseAccel "0"
seta sensitivity "20.031250"
seta cl_run "1"
seta cl_pitchspeed "140"
seta cl_yawspeed "140"
seta cl_aviMotionJpeg "1"
seta cl_aviFrameRate "25"
seta cl_autoRecordDemo "0"
seta cl_master "master.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_lanForceRate "1"
seta sv_dlURL ""
seta sv_maxPing "0"
seta sv_minPing "0"
seta sv_maxRate "0"
seta sv_minRate "0"
seta vm_ui "2"
seta vm_game "2"
seta vm_cgame "2"
seta com_blood "1"
seta com_altivec "0"
seta g_armbands "1"
seta g_log "games.log"
seta g_mapcycle "mapcycle.txt"
seta g_allowvote "0"
seta g_maxteamkills "2"
seta g_teamforcebalance "1"
seta g_friendlyfire "1"
seta g_antiwarptol "50"
seta g_antiwarp "1"
seta g_maxrounds "0"
seta g_suddendeath "1"
seta g_respawnprotection "2"
seta g_respawndelay "8"
seta g_bluewave "15"
seta g_redwave "15"
seta g_waverespawns "1"
seta g_hotpotato "2"
seta g_flagreturntime "30"
seta g_bombdefusetime "10"
seta g_bombexplodetime "40"
seta g_roundtime "3"
seta g_swaproles "0"
seta sv_master5 ""
seta sv_master4 "master.quake3arena.com"
seta sv_master3 "master2.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net"
seta g_cahtime "60"
seta timelimit "0"
seta fraglimit "0"
seta g_followstrict "0"
seta sv_strictauth "0"
seta sv_hostname "New Unnamed Server"
seta capturelimit "0"
seta sv_joinmessage "Welcome to Urban Terror 4.0"
seta g_motd "Urban Terror, Presented by FrozenSand"
seta g_warmup "15"
seta sv_floodprotect "0"
seta sv_maxclients "12"
seta g_matchmode "0"
seta sv_allowdownload "0"
seta sv_battleye "0"
seta cl_battleye "0"
seta s_useopenal "0"
seta cg_physics "1"
seta cg_optimize "1"
seta r_dynamiclight "1"
seta cg_predictitems "0"
seta cg_sfxbrasstime "5000"
seta cg_hudweaponinfo "2"
seta cg_showbullethits "2"
seta cg_gunsize "0"
seta cg_teamchatsonly "0"
seta cg_novoicechats "0"
seta cg_autoradio "0"
seta cg_drawHands "1"
seta cg_chatHeight "4"
seta cg_msgTime "4000"
seta cg_chatTime "4000"
seta cg_marktotaltime "5000"
seta cg_sfxSurfaceImpacts "1"
seta cg_sfxParticles "1"
seta funblue ""
seta funred ""
seta cg_rgb "128 128 128"
seta cg_hitsound "0"
seta cg_sfxShowDamage "1"
seta cg_visibleBleeding "1"
seta cg_drawteamscores "1"
seta cg_drawcrosshairnames "1"
seta cg_crosshairnamestype "3"
seta cg_crosshairnamessize "0.3"
seta cg_drawteamoverlay "1"
seta cg_drawteamoverlayscores "1"
seta cg_maptoggle "1"
seta cg_mapsize "150"
seta cg_mappos "1"
seta cg_mapalpha "0.7"
seta cg_maparrowscale "3.0"
seta cg_scopesr8 "0"
seta cg_scopeg36 "0"
seta cg_scopePSG "0"
seta cg_scopefriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_scopeRGB "0 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairfriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairrgb "1 1 1 1"
seta cg_crosshairsize "20"
seta cg_drawcrosshair "6"
seta cg_autoscreenshot "0"
seta cl_autodownload "1"
seta cl_allowdownload "0"
seta cl_drawclock "0"
seta cg_autorecordmatch "1"
seta cg_sfxBreathing "1"
seta cg_nvg "0"
seta cg_speedo "0"
seta cg_lagometer "1"
seta cg_drawtimer "1"
seta cg_drawfps "1"
seta cg_fov "90"
seta cg_scopering "2"
seta ui_browserSortDir "0"
seta ui_browserSortKey "4"
seta ui_browsershowempty "0"
seta ui_browsershowfull "1"
seta ui_netgametype "0"
seta ui_joingametype "0"
seta ui_netsource "2"
seta ui_browserShowBE "2"
seta ui_browserShowPB "2"
seta com_introplayed "1"
seta r_mapoverbrightbits "0"
seta r_overbrightbits "0"
seta r_ext_compressed_textures "0"
seta r_texturemode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST"
seta r_texturebits "32"
seta r_colorbits "32"
seta r_swapinterval "0"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_mode "4"
seta r_displayrefresh "0"
seta r_gamma "1.2"
seta r_picmip "1"
seta ut_timenudge "0"
seta cl_packetdup "1"
seta cl_maxpackets "30"
seta rate "8000"
seta com_maxfps "125"
seta com_hunkmegs "256"
seta weapmodes_save "00000110220000020002"
seta raceblue "2"
seta racered "2"
seta s_doppler "1"
seta s_khz "22"
seta s_musicvolume "0.5"
seta s_volume "0.8"
seta name "Hitboxx"
seta in_mouse "-1"
seta cl_alttab "1"
seta win_fastmodechange "1"
seta record_demo "vstr record_demo_start"
seta record_demo_stop "set record_demo vstr record_demo_start; stoprecord"
seta record_demo_start "set record_demo vstr record_demo_stop; recorddemo"
seta com_zoneMegs "24"
```


----------



## baccilus (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the stuff in q3config.cfg(in the .q3a folder)


```
// generated by quake, do not modify
unbindall
bind TAB "+scores"
bind SPACE "+moveup"
bind + "ut_itemdrop"
bind - "ut_weapdrop"
bind 1 "ut_weaptoggle knife"
bind 2 "ut_weaptoggle grenade"
bind 3 "ut_weaptoggle sidearm"
bind 4 "ut_weaptoggle secondary"
bind 5 "ut_weaptoggle primary"
bind 6 "ut_weaptoggle bomb"
bind = "ut_itemdrop"
bind [ "ut_itemprev"
bind ] "ut_itemnext"
bind _ "ut_weapdrop"
bind ` "toggleconsole"
bind a "+moveleft"
bind c "+movedown"
bind d "+moveright"
bind e "+button8"
bind m "maptoggle"
bind n "+button3"
bind p "ut_itemuse"
bind q "+button6"
bind r "+button5"
bind s "+back"
bind t "messagemode"
bind u "ui_radio"
bind w "+forward"
bind y "messagemode2"
bind ~ "toggleconsole"
bind CTRL "+button7"
bind SHIFT "+speed"
bind F1 "vote yes"
bind F2 "vote no"
bind F3 "ut_radio 1 1"
bind F4 "ut_radio 1 2"
bind F5 "ut_radio 3 3 Requesting medic. Status: $health"
bind F6 "ut_radio 5 1 Enemy spotted at $crosshair // Enemy @ crosshair"
bind F7 "ut_radio 7 2"
bind F8 "ut_radio 5 5"
bind F9 "ut_radio 2 6"
bind F10 "ut_radio 9 9"
bind F11 "play sound/misc/kcaction.wav;screenshotjpeg;ut_echo ^1Screenshot^7 taken."
bind F12 "vstr record_demo"
bind MOUSE1 "+attack"
bind MOUSE2 "ut_zoomin"
bind MOUSE3 "ut_zoomreset"
bind MWHEELDOWN "weapprev"
bind MWHEELUP "weapnext"
seta ttycon_ansicolor "0"
seta net_socksPassword ""
seta net_socksUsername ""
seta net_socksPort "1080"
seta net_socksServer ""
seta net_socksEnabled "0"
seta net_noudp "0"
seta ui_ingameMaster "0"
seta ui_currentmodel ""
seta ui_serverStatusTimeOut "7000"
seta ui_teamArenaFirstRun "1"
seta ui_recordSPDemo "0"
seta cg_hudFiles "ui/hud.txt"
seta ui_q3model "0"
seta ui_findPlayer "Sarge"
seta ui_bigFont "0.4"
seta ui_smallFont "0.25"
seta ui_scoreShutoutBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreSkillBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTimeBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTime "00:00"
seta ui_scoreBase "0"
seta ui_scoreTeam "0 to 0"
seta ui_scorePerfect "0"
seta ui_scoreScore "0"
seta ui_scoreGauntlets "0"
seta ui_scoreAssists "0"
seta ui_scoreDefends "0"
seta ui_scoreCaptures "0"
seta ui_scoreExcellents "0"
seta ui_scoreImpressives "0"
seta ui_scoreAccuracy "0%"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_3 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_2 "Feb-8, 2008 at 0:20"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_1 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_0 ""
seta cg_selectedPlayerName "baccilus"
seta cg_selectedPlayer "0"
seta ui_currentOpponent "0"
seta ui_mapIndex "0"
seta ui_currentNetMap "0"
seta ui_currentMap "0"
seta ui_currentTier "0"
seta ui_menuFiles "ui/menus.txt"
seta ui_blueteam5 "0"
seta ui_blueteam4 "0"
seta ui_blueteam3 "0"
seta ui_blueteam2 "0"
seta ui_blueteam1 "0"
seta ui_redteam5 "0"
seta ui_redteam4 "0"
seta ui_redteam3 "0"
seta ui_redteam2 "0"
seta ui_redteam1 "0"
seta ui_actualNetGametype "0"
seta ui_gametype "3"
seta ui_dedicated "0"
seta ui_blueteam "Stroggs"
seta ui_redteam "Pagans"
seta ui_opponentName "Stroggs"
seta ui_teamName "Pagans"
seta server16 ""
seta server15 ""
seta server14 ""
seta server13 ""
seta server12 ""
seta server11 ""
seta server10 ""
seta server9 ""
seta server8 ""
seta server7 ""
seta server6 ""
seta server5 ""
seta server4 ""
seta server3 ""
seta server2 ""
seta server1 ""
seta cg_marks "1"
seta cg_brassTime "2500"
seta ui_browserGameType "4"
seta ui_browserMaster "1"
seta g_spSkill "2"
seta g_spVideos ""
seta g_spAwards ""
seta g_spScores5 ""
seta g_spScores4 ""
seta g_spScores3 ""
seta g_spScores2 ""
seta g_spScores1 ""
seta ui_ctf_friendly "0"
seta ui_ctf_timelimit "30"
seta ui_ctf_capturelimit "8"
seta ui_team_friendly "1"
seta ui_team_timelimit "20"
seta ui_team_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_tourney_timelimit "15"
seta ui_tourney_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_ffa_timelimit "0"
seta ui_ffa_fraglimit "20"
seta com_soundMegs "8"
seta s_sdlMixSamps "0"
seta s_sdlDevSamps "0"
seta s_sdlChannels "2"
seta s_sdlSpeed "0"
seta s_sdlBits "16"
seta s_mixPreStep "0.05"
seta s_mixahead "0.2"
seta joy_threshold "0.15"
seta in_joystick "0"
seta in_subframe "1"
seta in_disablemacosxmouseaccel "0"
seta r_lastValidRenderer "GeForce 8500 GT/PCI/SSE2"
seta r_GLlibCoolDownMsec "0"
seta r_primitives "0"
seta r_railSegmentLength "32"
seta r_railCoreWidth "6"
seta r_railWidth "16"
seta r_facePlaneCull "1"
seta r_finish "0"
seta r_dlightBacks "1"
seta r_drawSun "0"
seta r_fastsky "0"
seta r_ignoreGLErrors "1"
seta r_flares "0"
seta r_lodbias "0"
seta r_lodCurveError "250"
seta r_ignoreFastPath "1"
seta r_smp "0"
seta r_subdivisions "4"
seta r_vertexLight "0"
seta r_simpleMipMaps "1"
seta r_customPixelAspect "1"
seta r_customheight "1024"
seta r_customwidth "1600"
seta r_ignorehwgamma "0"
seta r_depthbits "0"
seta r_stencilbits "0"
seta r_stereo "0"
seta r_detailtextures "1"
seta r_roundImagesDown "1"
seta r_ext_max_anisotropy "2"
seta r_ext_texture_filter_anisotropic "0"
seta r_ext_texture_env_add "0"
seta r_ext_compiled_vertex_array "1"
seta r_ext_multitexture "1"
seta r_ext_gamma_control "1"
seta r_allowExtensions "1"
seta r_glDriver "libGL.so.1"
seta cg_viewsize "100"
seta cl_anonymous "0"
seta sex "male"
seta handicap "100"
seta color2 "5"
seta color1 "4"
seta g_blueTeam "Pagans"
seta g_redTeam "Stroggs"
seta team_headmodel "*james"
seta team_model "james"
seta headmodel "sarge"
seta model "sarge"
seta snaps "20"
seta cl_guidServerUniq "1"
seta cl_lanForcePackets "1"
seta cl_maxPing "800"
seta m_filter "0"
seta m_side "0.25"
seta m_forward "0.25"
seta m_yaw "0.022"
seta m_pitch "0.022"
seta cg_autoswitch "1"
seta r_inGameVideo "1"
seta cl_cURLLib "libcurl.so.3"
seta cl_freelook "1"
seta cl_mouseAccel "0"
seta sensitivity "5"
seta cl_run "1"
seta cl_pitchspeed "140"
seta cl_yawspeed "140"
seta cl_aviMotionJpeg "1"
seta cl_aviFrameRate "25"
seta cl_autoRecordDemo "0"
seta cl_master "master.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_lanForceRate "1"
seta sv_dlURL ""
seta sv_maxPing "0"
seta sv_minPing "0"
seta sv_maxRate "0"
seta sv_minRate "0"
seta vm_ui "2"
seta vm_game "2"
seta vm_cgame "2"
seta com_blood "1"
seta com_altivec "0"
seta r_colorMipLevels "0"
seta r_intensity "1"
seta r_ambientScale "0.6"
seta r_directedScale "1"
seta r_maxpolys "1800"
seta r_maxpolyverts "9000"
seta cg_zoomfov "22.5"
seta cg_stereoSeparation "0.4"
seta cg_draw2D "1"
seta cg_drawStatus "1"
seta cg_drawSnapshot "0"
seta cg_crosshairX "0"
seta cg_crosshairY "0"
seta cg_runpitch "0.000"
seta cg_runroll "0.000"
seta cg_bobup "0.000"
seta cg_bobpitch "0.000"
seta cg_bobroll "0.000"
seta cg_teamChatTime "3000"
seta cg_teamChatHeight "0"
seta cg_drawFriend "1"
seta cg_noVoiceText "0"
seta ui_recordSPDemoName ""
seta cg_cameraOrbitDelay "50"
seta cg_smoothClients "0"
seta cg_noTaunt "0"
seta cg_maxFragments "32"
seta cg_msgHeight "4"
seta cg_sfxMuzzleFlash "1"
seta cg_sfxTeamBands "1"
seta cg_standardChat "0"
seta cg_sfxVisibleItems "1"
seta cg_viewBlob "1"
seta cg_zoomWrap "1"
seta cg_SpectatorShoutcaster "1"
seta cg_pauseYaw "0"
seta cg_pausePitch "0"
seta gear "FMHARWA"
seta cm_playerCurveClip "1"
seta g_armbands "1"
seta g_log "games.log"
seta g_mapcycle "mapcycle.txt"
seta g_allowvote "0"
seta g_maxteamkills "2"
seta g_teamforcebalance "1"
seta g_friendlyfire "1"
seta g_antiwarptol "50"
seta g_antiwarp "1"
seta g_maxrounds "0"
seta g_suddendeath "1"
seta g_respawnprotection "2"
seta g_respawndelay "8"
seta g_bluewave "15"
seta g_redwave "15"
seta g_waverespawns "1"
seta g_hotpotato "2"
seta g_flagreturntime "30"
seta g_bombdefusetime "10"
seta g_bombexplodetime "40"
seta g_roundtime "3"
seta g_swaproles "0"
seta sv_master5 ""
seta sv_master4 "master.quake3arena.com"
seta sv_master3 "master2.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net"
seta g_cahtime "60"
seta timelimit "0"
seta fraglimit "0"
seta g_followstrict "0"
seta sv_strictauth "0"
seta sv_hostname "New Unnamed Server"
seta capturelimit "0"
seta sv_joinmessage "Welcome to Urban Terror 4.0"
seta g_motd "Urban Terror, Presented by FrozenSand"
seta g_warmup "15"
seta sv_floodprotect "0"
seta sv_maxclients "12"
seta g_matchmode "0"
seta sv_allowdownload "0"
seta sv_battleye "0"
seta cl_battleye "0"
seta s_useopenal "0"
seta cg_physics "1"
seta cg_optimize "1"
seta r_dynamiclight "1"
seta cg_predictitems "0"
seta cg_sfxbrasstime "5000"
seta cg_hudweaponinfo "2"
seta cg_showbullethits "2"
seta cg_gunsize "0"
seta cg_teamchatsonly "0"
seta cg_novoicechats "0"
seta cg_autoradio "0"
seta cg_drawHands "1"
seta cg_chatHeight "4"
seta cg_msgTime "4000"
seta cg_chatTime "4000"
seta cg_marktotaltime "5000"
seta cg_sfxSurfaceImpacts "1"
seta cg_sfxParticles "1"
seta funblue ""
seta funred ""
seta cg_rgb "128 128 128"
seta cg_hitsound "0"
seta cg_sfxShowDamage "1"
seta cg_visibleBleeding "1"
seta cg_drawteamscores "1"
seta cg_drawcrosshairnames "1"
seta cg_crosshairnamestype "3"
seta cg_crosshairnamessize "0.3"
seta cg_drawteamoverlay "1"
seta cg_drawteamoverlayscores "1"
seta cg_maptoggle "1"
seta cg_mapsize "150"
seta cg_mappos "1"
seta cg_mapalpha "0.7"
seta cg_maparrowscale "3.0"
seta cg_scopesr8 "0"
seta cg_scopeg36 "0"
seta cg_scopePSG "0"
seta cg_scopefriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_scopeRGB "0 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairfriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairrgb "1 1 1 1"
seta cg_crosshairsize "20"
seta cg_drawcrosshair "4"
seta cg_autoscreenshot "0"
seta cl_autodownload "1"
seta cl_allowdownload "0"
seta cl_drawclock "0"
seta cg_autorecordmatch "1"
seta cg_sfxBreathing "1"
seta cg_nvg "0"
seta cg_speedo "0"
seta cg_lagometer "1"
seta cg_drawtimer "1"
seta cg_drawfps "1"
seta cg_fov "90"
seta cg_scopering "2"
seta ui_browserSortDir "0"
seta ui_browserSortKey "4"
seta ui_browsershowempty "1"
seta ui_browsershowfull "1"
seta ui_netgametype "0"
seta ui_joingametype "0"
seta ui_netsource "2"
seta ui_browserShowBE "2"
seta ui_browserShowPB "0"
seta com_introplayed "1"
seta r_mapoverbrightbits "0"
seta r_overbrightbits "0"
seta r_ext_compressed_textures "0"
seta r_texturemode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta r_texturebits "32"
seta r_colorbits "32"
seta r_swapinterval "0"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_mode "6"
seta r_displayrefresh "85"
seta r_gamma "1.2"
seta r_picmip "0"
seta ut_timenudge "0"
seta cl_packetdup "1"
seta cl_maxpackets "30"
seta rate "8000"
seta com_maxfps "85"
seta com_hunkmegs "256"
seta weapmodes_save "00000110220000020002"
seta raceblue "2"
seta racered "2"
seta s_doppler "1"
seta s_khz "22"
seta s_musicvolume "0.5"
seta s_volume "0.8"
seta name "baccilus"
seta in_mouse "-1"
seta cl_alttab "1"
seta win_fastmodechange "1"
seta record_demo "vstr record_demo_start"
seta record_demo_stop "set record_demo vstr record_demo_start; stoprecord"
seta record_demo_start "set record_demo vstr record_demo_stop; recorddemo"
seta com_zoneMegs "24"
```

Is this the one you need? By the way amit, had you changed the permission of the executable before installing it?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

you also need to post the server.cfg and the other two forgot the name cfg files here for him to use.

autoexec.cfg

```
//In this file you can do settings that will be executed everytime Urban Terror is started. It will not get overwritten. 
//Lines starting with // are ignored. 
//Example1: exec yourconfig.cfg 
//Example2: set cg_fov "110" 
//Example3: bind x ut_weaptoggle knife
```

q3ut4.cfg

```
// generated by quake, do not modify
unbindall
bind TAB "+scores"
bind SPACE "+button7"
bind + "ut_itemdrop"
bind - "ut_weapdrop"
bind 1 "ut_weaptoggle knife"
bind 2 "ut_weaptoggle grenade"
bind 3 "ut_weaptoggle sidearm"
bind 4 "ut_weaptoggle secondary"
bind 5 "ut_weaptoggle primary"
bind 6 "ut_weaptoggle bomb"
bind = "ut_itemdrop"
bind [ "ut_itemprev"
bind \ "+movedown"
bind ] "ut_itemnext"
bind _ "ut_weapdrop"
bind ` "toggleconsole"
bind a "+moveleft"
bind c "messagemode"
bind d "+moveright"
bind e "+button8"
bind g "ui_selectgear"
bind m "maptoggle"
bind p "ut_itemuse"
bind q "+button6"
bind r "+button5"
bind s "+back"
bind t "messagemode3"
bind u "ui_radio"
bind w "+forward"
bind y "messagemode2"
bind ~ "toggleconsole"
bind UPARROW "+forward"
bind DOWNARROW "+back"
bind LEFTARROW "+moveleft"
bind RIGHTARROW "+moveright"
bind CTRL "+movedown"
bind SHIFT "+speed"
bind PGDN "ut_zoomout"
bind PGUP "ut_zoomin"
bind END "ut_zoomreset"
bind F1 "vote yes"
bind F2 "vote no"
bind F3 "ut_radio 1 1"
bind F4 "ut_radio 1 2"
bind F5 "ut_radio 3 3 Requesting medic. Status: $health"
bind F6 "ut_radio 5 1 Enemy spotted at $crosshair // Enemy @ crosshair"
bind F7 "ut_radio 7 2"
bind F8 "ut_radio 5 5"
bind F9 "ut_radio 2 6"
bind F10 "ut_radio 9 9"
bind F11 "play sound/misc/kcaction.wav;screenshotjpeg;ut_echo ^1Screenshot^7 taken."
bind F12 "vstr record_demo"
bind KP_END "+button6"
bind KP_INS "+moveup"
bind MOUSE1 "+attack"
bind MOUSE2 "+button3"
bind MOUSE3 "+button5"
bind MWHEELDOWN "weapprev"
bind MWHEELUP "weapnext"
seta cm_playerCurveClip "1"
seta gear "GMHQRAA"
seta cg_pausePitch "0"
seta cg_pauseYaw "0"
seta cg_SpectatorShoutcaster "1"
seta cg_zoomWrap "1"
seta cg_viewBlob "1"
seta cg_sfxVisibleItems "1"
seta cg_standardChat "0"
seta cg_sfxTeamBands "1"
seta cg_sfxMuzzleFlash "1"
seta cg_msgHeight "4"
seta cg_maxFragments "32"
seta cg_noTaunt "0"
seta cg_smoothClients "0"
seta cg_cameraOrbitDelay "50"
seta ui_recordSPDemoName ""
seta cg_noVoiceText "0"
seta cg_drawFriend "1"
seta cg_teamChatHeight "0"
seta cg_teamChatTime "3000"
seta cg_bobroll "0.000"
seta cg_bobpitch "0.000"
seta cg_bobup "0.000"
seta cg_runroll "0.000"
seta cg_runpitch "0.000"
seta cg_crosshairY "0"
seta cg_crosshairX "0"
seta cg_drawSnapshot "0"
seta cg_drawStatus "1"
seta cg_draw2D "1"
seta cg_stereoSeparation "0.4"
seta cg_zoomfov "22.5"
seta net_socksPassword ""
seta net_socksUsername ""
seta net_socksPort "1080"
seta net_socksServer ""
seta net_socksEnabled "0"
seta net_noudp "0"
seta ui_ingameMaster "0"
seta ui_currentmodel ""
seta ui_serverStatusTimeOut "7000"
seta ui_teamArenaFirstRun "1"
seta ui_recordSPDemo "0"
seta cg_hudFiles "ui/hud.txt"
seta ui_q3model "0"
seta ui_findPlayer "Sarge"
seta ui_bigFont "0.4"
seta ui_smallFont "0.25"
seta ui_scoreShutoutBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreSkillBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTimeBonus "0"
seta ui_scoreTime "00:00"
seta ui_scoreBase "0"
seta ui_scoreTeam "0 to 0"
seta ui_scorePerfect "0"
seta ui_scoreScore "0"
seta ui_scoreGauntlets "0"
seta ui_scoreAssists "0"
seta ui_scoreDefends "0"
seta ui_scoreCaptures "0"
seta ui_scoreExcellents "0"
seta ui_scoreImpressives "0"
seta ui_scoreAccuracy "0%"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_3 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_2 "Jan-28, 2008 at 14:27"
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_1 ""
seta ui_lastServerRefresh_0 ""
seta cg_selectedPlayerName "{die}"
seta cg_selectedPlayer "3"
seta ui_currentOpponent "0"
seta ui_mapIndex "0"
seta ui_currentNetMap "0"
seta ui_currentMap "0"
seta ui_currentTier "0"
seta ui_menuFiles "ui/menus.txt"
seta ui_blueteam5 "0"
seta ui_blueteam4 "0"
seta ui_blueteam3 "0"
seta ui_blueteam2 "0"
seta ui_blueteam1 "0"
seta ui_redteam5 "0"
seta ui_redteam4 "0"
seta ui_redteam3 "0"
seta ui_redteam2 "0"
seta ui_redteam1 "0"
seta ui_actualNetGametype "0"
seta ui_gametype "3"
seta ui_dedicated "0"
seta ui_blueteam "Stroggs"
seta ui_redteam "Pagans"
seta ui_opponentName "Stroggs"
seta ui_teamName "Pagans"
seta server16 ""
seta server15 ""
seta server14 ""
seta server13 ""
seta server12 ""
seta server11 ""
seta server10 ""
seta server9 ""
seta server8 ""
seta server7 ""
seta server6 ""
seta server5 ""
seta server4 ""
seta server3 ""
seta server2 ""
seta server1 ""
seta cg_marks "1"
seta cg_brassTime "2500"
seta ui_browserGameType "4"
seta ui_browserMaster "1"
seta g_spSkill "2"
seta g_spVideos ""
seta g_spAwards ""
seta g_spScores5 ""
seta g_spScores4 ""
seta g_spScores3 ""
seta g_spScores2 ""
seta g_spScores1 ""
seta ui_ctf_friendly "0"
seta ui_ctf_timelimit "30"
seta ui_ctf_capturelimit "8"
seta ui_team_friendly "1"
seta ui_team_timelimit "20"
seta ui_team_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_tourney_timelimit "15"
seta ui_tourney_fraglimit "0"
seta ui_ffa_timelimit "0"
seta ui_ffa_fraglimit "20"
seta com_soundMegs "8"
seta s_mixPreStep "0.05"
seta s_mixahead "0.2"
seta vid_ypos "22"
seta vid_xpos "3"
seta r_lastValidRenderer "Intel 915G"
seta r_GLlibCoolDownMsec "0"
seta r_maxpolyverts "9000"
seta r_maxpolys "1800"
seta r_directedScale "1"
seta r_ambientScale "0.6"
seta r_primitives "0"
seta r_railSegmentLength "32"
seta r_railCoreWidth "6"
seta r_railWidth "16"
seta r_facePlaneCull "1"
seta r_finish "0"
seta r_dlightBacks "1"
seta r_drawSun "0"
seta r_fastsky "0"
seta r_ignoreGLErrors "1"
seta r_flares "0"
seta r_lodbias "0"
seta r_lodCurveError "250"
seta r_intensity "1"
seta r_ignoreFastPath "1"
seta r_smp "0"
seta r_subdivisions "4"
seta r_vertexLight "0"
seta r_simpleMipMaps "1"
seta r_customPixelAspect "1"
seta r_customheight "1024"
seta r_customwidth "1600"
seta r_ignorehwgamma "0"
seta r_depthbits "0"
seta r_stencilbits "8"
seta r_stereo "0"
seta r_detailtextures "1"
seta r_colorMipLevels "0"
seta r_roundImagesDown "1"
seta r_ext_max_anisotropy "2"
seta r_ext_texture_filter_anisotropic "0"
seta r_ext_texture_env_add "1"
seta r_ext_compiled_vertex_array "1"
seta r_ext_multitexture "1"
seta r_ext_gamma_control "1"
seta r_allowExtensions "1"
seta r_glDriver "opengl32"
seta cg_viewsize "100"
seta cl_anonymous "0"
seta sex "male"
seta handicap "100"
seta color2 "5"
seta color1 "4"
seta g_blueTeam "Pagans"
seta g_redTeam "Stroggs"
seta team_headmodel "*james"
seta team_model "james"
seta headmodel "sarge"
seta model "sarge"
seta snaps "20"
seta cl_guidServerUniq "1"
seta cl_lanForcePackets "1"
seta cl_maxPing "800"
seta m_filter "0"
seta m_side "0.25"
seta m_forward "0.25"
seta m_yaw "0.022"
seta m_pitch "0.022"
seta cg_autoswitch "1"
seta r_inGameVideo "1"
seta cl_cURLLib "libcurl-3.dll"
seta cl_freelook "1"
seta cl_mouseAccel "0"
seta sensitivity "5"
seta cl_run "1"
seta cl_pitchspeed "140"
seta cl_yawspeed "140"
seta cl_aviMotionJpeg "1"
seta cl_aviFrameRate "25"
seta cl_autoRecordDemo "0"
seta cl_master "master.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_lanForceRate "1"
seta sv_dlURL ""
seta sv_maxPing "0"
seta sv_minPing "0"
seta sv_maxRate "0"
seta sv_minRate "0"
seta vm_ui "2"
seta vm_game "2"
seta vm_cgame "2"
seta joy_threshold "0.15"
seta in_joyBallScale "0.02"
seta in_joystick "0"
seta in_logitechbug "0"
seta in_mididevice "0"
seta in_midichannel "1"
seta in_midiport "1"
seta in_midi "0"
seta com_blood "1"
seta com_altivec "0"
seta g_armbands "1"
seta g_log "games.log"
seta g_mapcycle "mapcycle.txt"
seta g_allowvote "0"
seta g_maxteamkills "2"
seta g_teamforcebalance "1"
seta g_friendlyfire "1"
seta g_antiwarptol "50"
seta g_antiwarp "1"
seta g_maxrounds "0"
seta g_suddendeath "1"
seta g_respawnprotection "2"
seta g_respawndelay "8"
seta g_bluewave "15"
seta g_redwave "15"
seta g_waverespawns "1"
seta g_hotpotato "2"
seta g_flagreturntime "30"
seta g_bombdefusetime "10"
seta g_bombexplodetime "40"
seta g_roundtime "3"
seta g_swaproles "0"
seta sv_master5 ""
seta sv_master4 "master.quake3arena.com"
seta sv_master3 "master2.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net"
seta g_cahtime "60"
seta timelimit "0"
seta fraglimit "0"
seta g_followstrict "0"
seta sv_strictauth "0"
seta sv_hostname "New Unnamed Server"
seta capturelimit "0"
seta sv_joinmessage "Welcome to Urban Terror 4.0"
seta g_motd "Urban Terror, Presented by FrozenSand"
seta g_warmup "15"
seta sv_floodprotect "0"
seta sv_maxclients "12"
seta g_matchmode "0"
seta sv_allowdownload "0"
seta sv_battleye "0"
seta cl_battleye "0"
seta s_useopenal "0"
seta cg_physics "1"
seta cg_optimize "1"
seta r_dynamiclight "1"
seta cg_predictitems "0"
seta cg_sfxbrasstime "5000"
seta cg_hudweaponinfo "2"
seta cg_showbullethits "2"
seta cg_gunsize "0"
seta cg_teamchatsonly "0"
seta cg_novoicechats "0"
seta cg_autoradio "0"
seta cg_drawHands "1"
seta cg_chatHeight "4"
seta cg_msgTime "4000"
seta cg_chatTime "4000"
seta cg_marktotaltime "5000"
seta cg_sfxSurfaceImpacts "1"
seta cg_sfxParticles "1"
seta funblue ""
seta funred ""
seta cg_rgb "128 128 128"
seta cg_hitsound "1"
seta cg_sfxShowDamage "1"
seta cg_visibleBleeding "1"
seta cg_drawteamscores "1"
seta cg_drawcrosshairnames "1"
seta cg_crosshairnamestype "3"
seta cg_crosshairnamessize "0.3"
seta cg_drawteamoverlay "1"
seta cg_drawteamoverlayscores "1"
seta cg_maptoggle "1"
seta cg_mapsize "150"
seta cg_mappos "1"
seta cg_mapalpha "0.7"
seta cg_maparrowscale "3.0"
seta cg_scopesr8 "0"
seta cg_scopeg36 "0"
seta cg_scopePSG "0"
seta cg_scopefriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_scopeRGB "0 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairfriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_crosshairrgb "1 1 1 1"
seta cg_crosshairsize "20"
seta cg_drawcrosshair "6"
seta cg_autoscreenshot "0"
seta cl_autodownload "1"
seta cl_allowdownload "0"
seta cl_drawclock "0"
seta cg_autorecordmatch "1"
seta cg_sfxBreathing "1"
seta cg_nvg "0"
seta cg_speedo "0"
seta cg_lagometer "1"
seta cg_drawtimer "1"
seta cg_drawfps "1"
seta cg_fov "90"
seta cg_scopering "2"
seta ui_browserSortDir "0"
seta ui_browserSortKey "4"
seta ui_browsershowempty "1"
seta ui_browsershowfull "1"
seta ui_netgametype "0"
seta ui_joingametype "0"
seta ui_netsource "2"
seta ui_browserShowBE "2"
seta ui_browserShowPB "2"
seta com_introplayed "1"
seta r_mapoverbrightbits "0"
seta r_overbrightbits "0"
seta r_ext_compressed_textures "0"
seta r_texturemode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST"
seta r_texturebits "32"
seta r_colorbits "32"
seta r_swapinterval "0"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_mode "4"
seta r_displayrefresh "0"
seta r_gamma "1.2"
seta r_picmip "1"
seta ut_timenudge "0"
seta cl_packetdup "1"
seta cl_maxpackets "30"
seta rate "8000"
seta com_maxfps "85"
seta com_hunkmegs "256"
seta weapmodes_save "00000110200000020002"
seta raceblue "2"
seta racered "3"
seta s_doppler "1"
seta s_khz "22"
seta s_musicvolume "0.5"
seta s_volume "0.8"
seta name "MetalheadGautham"
seta in_mouse "-1"
seta cl_alttab "1"
seta win_fastmodechange "1"
seta record_demo "vstr record_demo_start"
seta record_demo_stop "set record_demo vstr record_demo_start; stoprecord"
seta record_demo_start "set record_demo vstr record_demo_stop; recorddemo"
seta com_zoneMegs "24"
```

server.cfg

```
//Example config. Note that everything behind // is ignored by the game 
//Try to keep cvar-values as short as possible. Otherwise you might get "info string length exceeded" errors on your server 
 
//*** Administrator Info, shows in some gamebrowsers *** 
sets " Admin" "adminname" //Uses a space in front so it shows up at the top of the properties list 
sets " Email" "xxx@xxx.xxx" 
 
//*** Server Name and Daily Message *** 
set sv_hostname "New Unnamed Server" //Your servername here 
set g_motd "Urban Terror, Presented by FrozenSand" //Your message of the day here, it is displayed while connecting 
set sv_joinmessage "Welcome to Urban Terror 4.0" //Your joinmessage here, it is displayed when the game is joined 
 
//*** General Game Settings *** 
set sv_maxclients "12" //max clientslots available on the server, using more than 16 is not advised. It can cause lag and most maps are not built for it. Going over 24 can cause nasty bugs. 
set g_maxGameClients "0" //max clients that can actually join the game. Other clients are forced to spectate. 0=all 
set sv_privateClients "0" //Amount of private slots. This amount of slots will be reserved for players who enter the right privatepassword 
set g_gametype "4" //0=FreeForAll, 3=TeamDeathMatch, 4=Team Survivor, 5=Follow the Leader, 6=Capture and Hold, 7=Capture The Flag, 8=Bombmode 
sets sv_dlURL "urbanterror.net" //Sets the address for auto-downloading. Auto-download only works on ioUrbanTerror-clients, not quake3-clients. The client will try to download <sv_dlURL>/q3ut4/mapname.pk3. So if your server is running ut4_coolmap and sv_dlURL is set to 'yoursite.com/maps', make sure the maps is hosted at *www.yoursite.com/maps/q3ut4/ut4_coolmap.pk3. Leaving this set 'urbanterror.net' will make it use a map mirror with the most common maps on it. If you got your own hosting, please us that though, to save bandwith. 
 
//*** Passwords *** 
set rconpassword "" //Password to control the server remotely using rcon. 
set sv_privatePassword "" //password for private slots 
set g_password "" //password for the server. Nothing = public 
 
//*** Limits/times *** 
set timelimit "20" //time in minutes before map is over, 0=never 
set fraglimit "10" //amount of points to be scored before map is over, 0=never 
set capturelimit "0" //amount of flagcaps before map is over, 0=never 
set g_warmup "15" //time in seconds before game starts when changed to a new map. Gives slower computers time to load before game starts 
 
//*** Respawning *** (FFA, TDM, CAH, CTF) 
set g_respawnDelay "8" //seconds before respawn, ignored when g_waverespawns is 1 
set g_forcerespawn "20" //seconds before respawn is forced, even when plater did not press fire 
set g_waverespawns "0" //use waverespawns, meaning everybody in a team respawns at the same time 
set g_bluewave "15" //seconds between blue waverespawns, ignored when g_waverespawns is 0 
set g_redwave "15" //seconds between red waverespawns, ignored when g_waverespawns is 0 
set g_respawnProtection "2" //amount of seconds a spawning players is protected from damage 
 
//*** Rules *** 
set g_deadchat "1" //Determines if alive players can see dead players message. 0=living players can not see dead players chat 1=living players see only team-messages from dead teammembers 2=living players also see normal chats from dead players 
set g_antiwarp "1" //enable or disable antiwarp. This option smooths the movement of warping players (warping is caused by a crappy connection, for instance when torrenting during playing). The warping player will experience stutters when this is enabled 
set g_antiwarptol "50" //tolerance of the antiwarp. Higher = more tolerant. 50=default 
set g_gear "0" //bitmask that decides which votes are allowed and which not. Check *www.urbanterror.net/gear_calc.html to find the correct number 
set g_allowvote "536871039" //bitmask that decides which votes are allowed and which not. Check *www.urbanterror.net/allowvote_calc.html to find the correct number 
set g_failedvotetime "300" //time in seconds before someone can call another vote after another has failed 
set g_followstrict "1" //1=no haunting of enemies when dead 
set sv_floodprotect "1" //1=stops clients from spamming many chatlines 
 
//*** Matchmode *** 
set g_matchmode "0" //matchmode is for matchplay. Features timeouts and ready-commands 
set g_timeouts "3" //ammount of timeouts that a team can do per map 
set g_timeoutlength "240" //length of the timeout 
set g_pauselength "0" //length of a pause. This can only be done by rcon. 0=indefinatly 
 
//*** Team Game Settings *** 
set g_friendlyFire "1" //0=no friendlyfire 1=friendlyfire on, kick after too many TK's 2=friendlyfire on, no kicks 
set g_maxteamkills "3" //amount of TK's before you get kicked when friendlyfire is 1 
set g_teamkillsforgettime "300" //amount of seconds before TK's are forgotten 
set g_teamautojoin "0" //force players to autojoin on connect, instead of letting them spec untill they join themselves 
set g_teamForceBalance "1" //if on, you can't join a team when it has more players then the other 
set g_maintainTeam "1" //when switching maps, players will stay in their team 
set g_teamnamered "" //name for the red team, nothing = Red Dragons 
set g_teamnameblue "" //name for the red team, nothing = SWAT 
set g_swaproles "0" //When map is over, play it again with the teams swapped (recommended for bombmode). After that, change map. 0=change map immediatly when map is over, no swapping of teams 
 
//*** Team Survivor/Bombmode/Follow the Leader Specific Settings *** 
set g_maxrounds "0" //number of rounds before map is over, 0=never 
set g_RoundTime "3" //maximum minutes a round can take 
set g_survivorrule "0" //0=teams don't get a point when time is up before everyone is dead. 1=team with most players left gets point 
set g_suddendeath "1" //when map is over and both teams have same amount of points, add another round 
set g_bombdefusetime "10" //seconds it takes to defuse bomb 
set g_bombexplodetime "40" //seconds before bomb goes off after planting 
 
//*** Capture the flag Specific Settings *** 
set g_flagreturntime "30" //if a flag is dropped, return it after this amount of seconds 
set g_hotpotato "2" //when both flags are taken, they will explode after this amount of minutes 
 
//*** Advanced settings *** Dont change, unless you know what you are doing 
set sv_strictauth "0" //1=check for valid cdkey, this means ioUrbanTerror players will not be able to join 
set sv_pure "1" //dont let players load modified pk3-files 
set sv_maxRate "0" //maximum traffic per second the server will send per client. 25000 or 0 = max 
set sv_timeout "180" //time in seconds before player with a interupted connection will be kicked 
set g_inactivity "0" //time in seconds before a non-moving player will be kicked 
 
//*** Master Servers *** Servers the server will report to if 'dedicated' is set to 2. When set to 1, it doesn't report. 
set sv_master1 "" //This one will be set automatically by the game-engine, so just leave it blank 
set sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net" 
set sv_master3 "master2.urbanterror.net" 
set sv_master4 "master.quake3arena.com" 
set sv_master5 "" 
 
//*** Other Settings *** 
set g_armbands "1" //determines the behaviour of the armbandcolor (also shows on playerlist and minimap). 0=player's choice, set with cg_rgb 1=Based on teamcolor (red or blue) 2=assigned by server (random) 
set sv_maxping "0" //max ping a client may have when connecting to the server 
set sv_minping "0" //min ping a client may have when connecting to the server 
set g_allowchat "2" //0= no chatting at all 1=teamchats only 2=all chats 
set g_log "games.log" //name of the logfile. Empty ("") means no log. Log will be in the q3ut4 folder in windows. Linux uses ~/.q3a/q3ut4 
set g_logsync "1" //enables/disables direct writing to the log file instead of buffered 
set g_loghits "0" //log every single hit. Creates very big logs 
set g_logroll "0" //create new log every now and then, instead of always using the same one 
set logfile "0" //additional logging in seperate qconsole.log file. 1=buffered, 2=synced 
set g_cahtime "60" //Interval in seconds of awarding points for flags in Capture and Hold gamemode 
 
//*** Map Rotation *** 
set g_mapcycle "mapcycle.txt" //name of mapcycle-file, located in q3ut4 directory 
map ut4_casa //what map to start with 
 
//*** Anti Cheat *** 
//pb_sv_enable //to enable PB, remove the // at the beginning of this line (only works when using Quake 3 Arena, not ioUrbanTerror) 
set sv_battleye "0" //Keep this disabled, BattlEye is dead
```


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hitbox's one worked...!! :dance:
Now, How do I find out my IP and port?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Hitbox's one worked...!! :dance:
> Now, How do I find out my IP and port?


just go online to any online tool


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 8, 2008)

*www.whatismyip.com

If static, it will be the same else you need to go there everytime you turn on your net connection.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2008)

gotcha.. 71.60.55.104
no password.. creating in 2 min...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> *www.whatismyip.com
> 
> If static, it will be the same else you need to go there everytime you turn on your net connection.


but you can always update us if you want to start a game and play with the guys here. Same holds for other friends, relatives(frag your uncle and see the result) etc.

And I think your laptop is a bit too weak to host a server properly. You are better off using a decent to good desktop for that. With the laptop, just join other servers and play.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 8, 2008)

Let's meet at that Singapore server( Check page 1 of thread for IP) at 9-9:30 today. Ok? Or if Amit is starting that server, we can always join. What say?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I will be here at 9:30pm.

203.215.243.113:2796
RSA-hellsheaven.co.za


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried hosting a server on my sys and it ran fine. 
BTW i have Dataone Bband connectn along wid a sys wid 2.66Ghz and 1.5Gb of ram. Hope thats enough. How many players can i accomodate on that ? ~12 ??

Though i can host only during the nt unlimited time as my monthly bandwidth needs to be conserved. Wil post the IP and a meeting time tomorrow after returning frm college for a test run. How does that sound? When can everyone join. Evening or Night time??


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was reading on Urban terror forum that system config is not important for hosting server, what matters is internet speed... Lets try once. Propose a time thats convenient for both me n u guys since i'm in a different time zone.. I'm free anytime at night and after 2PM (GMT-5). Usually  I get up at 2PM 

Edit: If I'm online you will find me on Y! and Gtalk. IDs are same as in here. just buzz me if you wanna play, I'll start server..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm free after 9:00 PM(IST) today.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 9, 2008)

anyone for a game right now??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

wow,he online play is so much fun!!

I maintained a ration of 1:1 all the time(the ratio cud have been much better had my pings been better that 200-250)

Any guy with 2mbps please setup a local server so that we all can play at low pings at specific times.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Me and sunny were trying today for hosting. He could not connect to my game. I have to open some ports on my router. Any one know which port I should open for this game?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

^^you can setup a server using hamachi and then we can connect by choosing LAN,this should work.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

me on that singapore server www.hellsheaven.co.za right now


----------



## baccilus (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think hamachi works in linux. Setting the server up through the game will be the best solution. I am on for tonight too. Just post the the server you are playing in here before starting. That hellsheaven server works allright for me though.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

^^there's a server with NOOB only in its name,its good and always have good no. of players to play with,I have been playing on it for quite some time.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 9, 2008)

I wil be hosting a server till 10 tonight. My IP is 59.95.128.15. Wil name the servers as "DUT_First_Run". Hoping to meet u guys there.

Also created a hamachi server with 
Name: Digit_Urban_Terror
Passwd:digitized.
Anything else to configure?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

^^I am there on hamachi server(will be there till 1-2am).

and you will host host server 'till' 10pm or 'after' 10pm?

I am the only one player in that 
203.215.243.113:2796
RSA-hellsheaven.co.za 

server,comon guys join in and play.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ i m hosting rt now "till" 10:30. 
started playing in other servers coz i was bored of roaming alone on the maps.

PS:I will be online after 4am tomorrow morn. wil update the ip when i log on again.

^^ whts ur callsign in UT?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I missed it. Hope it's still there.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

My name is whatever.and infinte you got pwned too bad lol(3:24)lol.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 9, 2008)

That RSA server is screwed up. It's not there any more.
By the way, I just realized that that's a South African server, not a Singaporean one.

Just could not find any server today. And my Dataone net is acting up too. Breaking again and again


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont know man I think some people are cheating,their every shot is headshot.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 9, 2008)

You were on which server?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> My name is whatever.and infinte you got pwned too bad lol(3:24)lol.



Well what can I say?? I was getting shot each time i came out of the respawn zone.   Maybe getting a scoped rifle and staying at one place wil help me next time.  

Anyway, i wil start the server after 5am(IST). Even if I am not playing, i wil keep it open.

BTW I was facing some problems setting up the server while running Hamachi. Wil have to check that.

Too sleepy now..........See u guys in morning.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think we all should meet RSA-hellsheaven.co.za
Its pretty good for high ping too. 
I there couple of times. My name "Sam Serious"..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 10, 2008)

It seems that we r not able to decide on a common time to meet.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 10, 2008)

OK. Today 9:30PM. First we will find a suitable server at that particular time, then all can join that server.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 10, 2008)

9:30 PM it is. Lets join a server which has the lowest pings then.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 10, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Mine is Compaq laptop: 1.8GHz, 1GB RAM, Intel 945GM.. Could this be any more crappier!
> Also sometimes I don't get sound at all.. and sometimes I get sound after about a minute once I'm on main menu..


WHere did you get the linux drivers for your onboard videos?

I got a 946gzis mobo which has intel GMA3000 onboard video,I could play the game at maxed out settings at 1280x1024 but I am getting just 10-15fps at lowest settings on 800x600 on ubuntu gutsy. I dont know wheteher m onboard is supported(has drivers) in ubunut yet,what do I do?I have already bid goodbye to vista(too many bsod's recently with error code indicating faulty system RAM but no error in memtest and besides ubuntu is running just fine).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 10, 2008)

ok it is 9.30 now.lets join a server and play!!


----------



## baccilus (Feb 10, 2008)

Couldn't find a decent server all day today. Playing in servers with 300ms latency is a waste of energy and patience.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

whoaaaa,I just updated my gutsy install and now I am getting good fps(not at par with vista though) But The game is very much playable now(40+ fps at max settings at 1280x1024).

and now the best part my pings are surprisingly lower than what I used to get on vista!!! there are servers with sub 150 pings too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> whoaaaa,I just updated my gutsy install and now I am getting good fps(not at par with vista though) But The game is very much playable now(40+ fps at max settings at 1280x1024).
> 
> and now the best part my pings are surprisingly lower than what I used to get on vista!!! there are servers with sub 150 pings too.


1. what distro do you use ?
2. What window manager ?
3. What drivers ?

because as far as I know(and have experienced), a proper linux system will offer a huge FPS/Ping boost over windows.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 11, 2008)

@The_Devil_Himself: I did not install any driver, everything worked out of the box..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

1.ubuntu
2.gnome?
3.dunno.


actually my onboard wasn't supported sometime back!so I guess they have added support in later upgrades.

but the ping rates are amazing!now the impact of bullets is instantaneous.frag on!!!(i still manage a ratio of 1:1,some pro's just kicks the hell out of me)

@amitava:yea me too but only after updating gutsy install(the kernal was updated too).



so anyone up for a game or two?hey amitava why don't you setup a server?

oops...1:15am here,gotta sleep(college tomorrow).


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Where r u guys playing? I just got up (almost 3pm here)... LOL..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

^^dunno man whichever seems fuller and allows playing(some require passwords and some say 'server is only for low pings')


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, then join hellsheaven.co.nz
I have been playing there since last couple of days...


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 11, 2008)

need 2 know 2 things....in multiplayer do we hv bots 2 run in with....incase of less num of players in lan.....

and...i got 256kbps dataone...can i join in....my ping mite go beyond 80-100

Enjoy~!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

^^
1.they are developing bots but as of now they are buggy and are not used.only human players.

2.sure thing buddy,for me anything below 200ping is playabele(can't expect 20ms pings on overseas servers by MTNL)


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 11, 2008)

ya act tats hw it is...i played cs wit 200-250ping n cud play it witout issues....

Enjoy~!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> ya act tats hw it is...i played cs wit 200-250ping n cud play it witout issues....
> 
> Enjoy~!


g luk


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 12, 2008)

hey guys I play almost daily at a server 'NOOB ONLY Noclan' with the name 'whatever'.I get very good pings there and it always has enough no. of players to play with.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> hey guys I play almost daily at a server 'NOOB ONLY Noclan' with the name 'whatever'.I get very good pings there and it always has enough no. of players to play with.


I am Slayer. want a game ?

*Edit: Can Someone PLEASE GIVE ME A SERVER LIST? I clicked "get new list from server", but it said couldn't get new list from master server, and now my server list is BLANK. Please please give me the server list. I haven't gamed UrT for ages and I am in earnest to play it *


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2008)

bump... Anybody ? Please give me your server list's copy


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ I face the same prob whenever i have my peerguardian2 turned on.

Here's my copy of server list. Contains info for abt 318 server. Hope this helps....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ I face the same prob whenever i have my peerguardian2 turned on.
> 
> Here's my copy of server list. Contains info for abt 318 server. Hope this helps....


thanks dude
but it doesn't work. Its the wrong file.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you connect to the favorite servers. If you can, connect to that heelsheaven server and see. If it does, I will give IP's of a few more servers.
Where should I look for the server's list?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Can you connect to the favorite servers. If you can, connect to that heelsheaven server and see. If it does, I will give IP's of a few more servers.
> Where should I look for the server's list?


I think the only way to add something as a favourite server is by right clicking it from the server list which I don't have.  So now I am stuck with this stupid no single player game. Do any of you experience the same problem ?

And I was never smart enough in the begining to to look where all the serverlist data was kept, as it appeared unnessassary. Damn. I feel stupid now.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 13, 2008)

I think all the server data is saved in the servercache file coz when i opened it with notepad i could see the names of all the servers which were there in the game's list. 

But if its the wrong file, where can I find the data then? Let me know if I can help..........

@baccilus: I'm not able to see the hellsheaven server in my list now and even if its present then its having a high ping. Low pings are essential here isnt it? Coz whenever i play on a high ping server (>200) i usually have to die a lot..


----------



## baccilus (Feb 14, 2008)

To add favorite server, change "source" to Favorites. You will know the rest. If successfull, tell, we will post at least 5-10 server's ip's. OK?

Off topic: I just noticed that my Post count has been stuck at 251 for the last few days. If i can remember correctly I posted at least a couple of times.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wanna frag some Digitians.. come on..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

whoa man I owned them all yesterday night(or today mroning),I played till about 4am in the morning.I mostly played CTF and was usually in top3,top one twice.I am getting better.But its difficult to be good when your pings to all servers is 120+.

anyone wants to get his butt kicked?


----------



## baccilus (Feb 14, 2008)

You have the same IP there too. You play on that RSA-hellsheaven server?
By the way, I am baccilus in the game too.

Come to that RSA servers guys. It's totally empty right now
:roll:


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

^^no yaar the rsa server is always empty .I play at some other servers(dont remember the name)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^no yaar the rsa server is always empty .I play at some other servers(dont remember the name)


sab log maste kar rahe hai udhar aur main tho idhar machchar maar raha hoon kyon ki mai server list nahi le pa raha hoon.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey metal, this you try this one?


baccilus said:


> To add favorite server, change "source" to Favorites. You will know the rest. If successfull, tell, we will post at least 5-10 server's ip's. OK?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

^^please explain in detail. If I ckick add to favourites, nothing happens as nothing is selected.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^please explain in detail. If I ckick add to favourites, nothing happens as nothing is selected.


See in the default list of all the servers( which you can't see any more), which appears right after you click on 'Play Online'. Below the listing there are two links which are placed like this: 


> Back <____________________Source : Internet_____________________> Connect
> ____________________________Show  : All




Just click on the "Source : Internet" and then it will change to various other options.
I have made that option Green in color in that screenshot I attached.
#
#
And for a permanent solution, I think you should go here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

@baccilus: Sorry, adding a server in favourites does not even show it on the list.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 15, 2008)

Then it would be best if you head over to their forum unless some one here  knows a better work around than we could come up with.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

^^hey baccilus lets playon that hellesheaven server(RSA0,i am getting 142pings there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^hey baccilus lets playon that hellesheaven server(RSA0,i am getting 142pings there.


why can't you do anything ecept making me jelous ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 15, 2008)

^^lol.arre bose just download the damn .zip folder again if that helps(you got 2mbps so it should be a matter of minutes).Or just tell me which file you need,I will upload them for you.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

i am coming on that hellsheaven server.
remember my name is the conqueror
c u there


----------



## baccilus (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Hellsheaven is totally empty. Where are you guys?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

i cant join hellsheaven dunno y


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

come on guys join hellsheaven server right now,I am playing there(nick:whatever).


----------



## baccilus (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^Was that really posted at 1:07am?? When does every one sleep?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

??is 1:07am too late?I slept at 4am in the morning today(played till 3am then there came that stupid map so I decided to quit playing,then wathed two episodes of scrubs,then slept).And BTW I got an Exam tomorrow and I dont even have the book .


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 17, 2008)

Devil wanna play, I'll join shortly?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

^^sure,just tell me which server.I hope hellsheaven is ok for you cos I get the best pings there(around 130-150)

I am there with nick:Whatever(btw I am the only one there atm).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

^^@ Devil: You continue saying that you get low FPS on Linux, though I get insane FPS(for my config) on linux. This appears confusing to me. Have you upgraded to the latest distro of what ever you use ?

Ubuntu Feisty(I run) gives good results compared to Windows XP on same PC.
From what Praka123 says, Ubuntu Gutsy uses the intel drivers instead of the 810 drivers of feisty. So its even better.

So please tell me what is the distro you use, so that I can help improve your FPS. And yes, concider using Xfce, IceWM, FluxBox, etc while playing resource heavy games like Doom3, Quake4, UT3, etc.

me been practicing in win xp.
hels heaven.
outnumbered was I 2 to 1
still owned them well
45 kills
27 deaths
quit when the 2-2 even game became 3 on one(me)
anyone wanna game ?

me thinks me needs to copy the folder from windows to ubuntu, so that server list is available on ubuntu.

And whats this? praka123 here in this thread in gamerz section ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^distro:ubuntu gutsy gibbon with all the updates installed till date.

yaar I told you that my onboard GMA3000 isn't very well supported as of now but its getting better(ear;ier I had problems running 2-d games),so its just a matter of time.

I mostly play capture the flag,its very fast paced.Team deathmatches has too many bloody campers,just sitting there for hours,so I prefer CTF.

and yea I am getting better,My team almost always win.
We just pwned other team 12:0 in CTF just now(in 20 minutes).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^distro:ubuntu gutsy gibbon with all the updates installed till date.
> 
> yaar I told you that my onboard GMA3000 isn't very well supported as of now but its getting better(ear;ier I had problems running 2-d games),so its just a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Ubuntu and other distros are mainly meant to be run on OnBoard graphics. But due to the fact that gaming on linux isn't exactly "recoganised" as a hobby, the drivers issue is put to the last.

was having fun in HellsHeaven, but I noticed a guy called DIN and another called Raven. I am suspecting they are/maybe from this forum, but maybe I am mistaken.

Please tell me your name, server and team, so that I can join in.

I was doing target practice in hellsheaven with DIN and a few other guys in the opponent team.
before that, I was having fun LR-300ing the opponent base(hide and shoot)

But I have nearly forgotton CTF. Let me play a bit.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

am getting over 200 pings, is it better ?

played freeforall and team deathmatch, controls are really strange, will get used to it, banged some head, but doesnt know how to change the weapon and buy armor...lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^strange control?They are standard counter-strike controls dude.I guess you never played the best_game_ever cs1.6.

about pings anything less than 210-220 is playable.It gets really annoying over 250,unplayable over 300.

My nick:Whatever.

stick around,I was also annoyed initially cuz the pros used to(and still does) kick the **** out of me.

@metalhead:
Me playes on servers which have good enough no. of players to play with(min.9-10) and where i get sub-200 pings.


and yea ctf is 100 times better than survivor and DM.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^strange control?They are standard counter-strike controls dude.I guess you never played the best_game_ever cs1.6.
> 
> about pings anything less than 210-220 is playable.It gets really annoying over 250,unplayable over 300.
> 
> ...



i mean i usually customize controls, and yeah some controls were not binded, was playind TDM, 
 f is for action
ctrl is for crouch
x is for sprint
And its somewhat awkward, not much smooth gameplay, just was strolling now in hellheaven. will  play at night after 2.

How much bandwidth will it consume hourly basis

PS: I luv to play Quake 3, have played CS too. But somehow this game feels neither, will get used to it soon


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^its more like CS than quake,its cs1.6+some crazy jumping and sliding techniques and this great mode of playing called CTF.

Its annoying initially when players come zooming and sliding into you and bang you are gone but its more fun when you actually do it.

yea some controls were not binded by default specially the weapon drop one.


bandwidth:I dont know I am on full unlimited now so no worries.BTW any software to monitor usage?Then I can tell you.And yea after 2am is perfect timing cuz most players come pretty late,you will find just a couple of players now but almost all servers are full at night.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

I still haven't got hold of how best to play CTF on this game. I used to be a Unreal Tournament Goty CTF champion, knowing all shortcuts and health pack/weapon locations, but now in this game, its all different.

I can get killed easily, and the maps are a bit different.

But finally, I have settled for a machine gun + medipack + desert-eagle + kelvar +helemet combo as being a defensive feild medic who heals players on defence, and provides cover for incoming flag bringers and also heal them.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^lol,this is serious stuff dude,health packs and weapon location are for kidz.

you will get killed if you dont keep moving.keep moving or you are as good as dead.

I play with ak47(I love it)\sr-8(sniperrrrrrr) + desert-eagle(I like pistoling) + laser(greately improves aim,its a MUST or else.....) + he frag grenade\smoke grenade.the exact choices depends upon situation and map.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^lol,this is serious stuff dude,health packs and weapon location are for kidz.
> 
> you will get killed if you dont keep moving.keep moving or you are as good as dead.
> 
> I play with ak47(I love it)\sr-8(sniperrrrrrr) + desert-eagle(I like pistoling) + laser(greately improves aim,its a MUST or else.....) + he frag grenade\smoke grenade.the exact choices depends upon situation and map.


Ofcource I know this is much more serious and I appritiate that. But the point is that I have only played counter-strike, Team DM UrT, etc since then, so CTF experience for me in this scenario is null.

I don't usually move in CTF. I hide, and shoot at incomming guys.

I suck as a grenader.

I like LR300, AK103(not 47, and its good only in certain maps), G37, M4-A1 and thats it.

I go for only the above weapons for standard games, but for special situations, I use snipers, machine guns, SubMachineGuns, etc.

ok, me going to game. Name = MetalheadGautham. Server = just search for friend. Anybody with me ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

shotgun sucks for sure, the mavrick and AK is the best pal, and pistols are damn accurate, just headshot, i dont really use snipers.

Am yet to see how laser sights works, and other addons.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^na na there is nothing called laser sight,the laser is that red color beam that helps in keeping a steady aim even when you are running or jumping.

The sight you are talking about sucks,you can't differentiate between your players and other teams players.

ak103,lol its good ol' ak47 from counter-strike,they just changed the name.It sounds the same sweet old thak-thak sound.


and yea you need to know the maps before even trying your hands at CTF.

Play riyadh\ramelle if you are camper kind of guy who loves to sit aiming with your sniper for days....

the best maps IMO are abbey\algiers\transpike.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

^^don't worry. I am an expert at Riyadh now. And that map where you have lots of buildings and you need to go to the roofs and battle it out, that map too I am an expert. I have browsed through them thoroughly.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^that map is uptown.

see ya there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^that map is uptown.
> 
> see ya there.


guess the name is quite literal 
and where and when will you be present ? I went to a server, but disconnected off due to extremely high ping rates(670)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

^^just search my nick: Whatever.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

waah, just had a 1 hour session, kinda gettin used to it

anyone hosting a server for digitians ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody for a game right now ? I am on till 5PM. MetalheadGautham is my name. Lets kick arse.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

^^or lets get our arses kicked?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^or lets get our arses kicked?


I was still a beginner in that map
besides, towards the end, I finally learned how to hid and snipe, the SR8 way.
I was expecting better maps, like Riyadh, Uptown, etc where I slay warriors.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

^^yup map for campers,you just get a good place to hide and then just wait for any head to pop-up and bang,either you're gone or he's gone.Nice to see you around.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^yup map for campers,you just get a good place to hide and then just wait for any head to pop-up and bang,either you're gone or he's gone.Nice to see you around.


but in the maps I usually frequent, there is this set of rules:

1. Stand still and you are kaput
2. Be on the move, and shoot from the very place you are most seen, it attracts people
3. Avoid sniper rifles unless you NEED to camp
4. Charge as a group with submachines, nergv, etc
5. G36 >> SR8 at sniping
6. Shotguns can actually DO a lot of killing


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but in the maps I usually frequent, there is this set of rules:
> 
> 1. Stand still and you are kaput



told you this long before,just keep moving.



> 2. Be on the move, and shoot from the very place you are most seen, it attracts people
> 3. Avoid sniper rifles unless you NEED to camp


you can't avoid sniper rifle,they are omnipresents,the only way out it just keep running,jumping,moving.



> 4. Charge as a group with submachines, nergv, etc


more than 3-4 people in a group means trouble.Just a group of 3 people works best.



> 5. G36 >> SR8 at sniping


lol,you are still a noob.g36 is for the experienced people who can convert 90% of their shots to headshots.sr8 means one shot killing even when you hit torso.


> 6. Shotguns can actually DO a lot of killing


yea,if you are planning to camp in a small room with just one entrance with a sniper.I would still prefer mpk5 though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> told you this long before,just keep moving.
> 
> 
> you can't avoid sniper rifle,they are omnipresents,the only way out it just keep running,jumping,moving.
> ...


1. not 4 all levels
2. I meant about usage yourself
3. but for CTF, you need a defender, a grenader, an assaulter and a medic in a group
4. Sniping is not only instant kills. G36 does have its distinct advantages, like automatic mode, burst(good for torso sniping), etc. And I am a n00b only on certain(70%) maps.
5. Shotguns are good in gametypes like Free For All(madman) and survior(camp)

And I said all this about the maps I have become used to. Not about all maps. Most of these won't work on eagle(the map I got pwned at)

...Most importantly, I still haven't figured out how best to eat while playing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

me gaming right now. anyone comming ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

^^hey Metal nice session at Hellsheaven server
My nick ***heckler***


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

^^man can't you guys keep a simple nick?

is it  ***heckler*** or heckler?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

man, the game rocked now.

The map was something called bath, on the hellsheaven server.

I again ended up meeting Devil. First, I was on the blue team, and decided to go sneaky,  sniping from my base. Then when devil came and joined red, I turned offensive with an assault rifle.

then I had to end match to attend a phone call

when I was back, devil had also disappeared.

I joined red, and got pwned for a while.

then I snuck into the red base, killing spawners. I owned them with my SR8.

later, I went with a lazer sight, attached to my ak103. It was awssome. Full total offence, killing two for each death on average, and had lots of fun.

was one of the top scorers, with a high kill/killed ratio


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^man can't you guys keep a simple nick?
> 
> is it  ***heckler*** or heckler?


oops

its **h3ckl3r**


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> oops
> 
> its **h3ckl3r**


YOU WERE HECKLER ? YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE WHO MANAGED TO FRAG ME A FEW TIMES.
remember me going to the roof and blasting your head ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> man, the game rocked now.
> 
> The map was something called bath, on the hellsheaven server.
> 
> ...


I think u were on blue side when I joined, and I too get pawned two times by ya.

Some noobs were swimming there...lol, perfect prey.
I hate camping, its run...hit...hurt...heal...and then repeat again sometimes without heal but reload (i got an itchy finger for reload).

Ak 47 was best and yeah sometimes I injected whole magazine in the head and that bloody was still standing there in hale.



MetalheadGautham said:


> YOU WERE HECKLER ? YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE WHO MANAGED TO FRAG ME A FEW TIMES.
> remember me going to the roof and blasting your head ?



am yet to explore maps, were others there too from digit forum.

Why dont we make a clan and hop into matches, like this

[dforum]**h3ckl3r***  (am changing my nick to this now)
[dforum]MetalHeadGautam


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> I think u were on blue side when I joined, and I too get pawned two times by ya.
> 
> Some noobs were swimming there...lol, perfect prey.
> I hate camping, its run...hit...hurt...heal...and then repeat again sometimes without heal but reload (i got an itchy finger for reload).
> ...


yes, but I switched to red as red sucked.

you always caught me off guard. and thanks to my bad quality iBall mouse, I couldn't turn to you easily. But we did have quite a few encounters in the entrance...

its ak103, not ak47.

I usually hate camping, but your blue base was just too good a place to take shots with the SR8. I had a tough time getting past you with my MP5K, but once I was on the roof, I was unstoppable.

But I still get embaressed when I recall that I fell of the roof by accident 10 times


Anyway, what do you say we make up a team and together take on some other team ?

lets call our team [wolfpack]


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yes, but I switched to red as red sucked.
> 
> you always caught me off guard. and thanks to my bad quality iBall mouse, I couldn't turn to you easily. But we did have quite a few encounters in the entrance...
> 
> ...


yup, make up a team and get it perfected then hav some blast.

Atleast the prefix will help us recognize and give a distinct identity 

PS: I havent read what these guns called, just know them by their shape, played CS(AK, Maverick,UMP)  and Stalker ( gp36, its called GP37 in stalker and that shot guns SPAS)

K lets prefix our nick with "*[wolfpack]*"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> I think u were on blue side when I joined, and I too get pawned two times by ya.
> 
> Some noobs were swimming there...lol, perfect prey.
> I hate camping, its run...hit...hurt...heal...and then repeat again sometimes without heal but reload (i got an itchy finger for reload).
> ...


Na dont 'inject' whole magazine at once,you can't aim properly after a few bullets.You gotta change the automatic fire to burst or semi-automatic(one bullet each press) or else you will face the same damn problem.

And Oh yea told you guys ak47 rocks!.Just use that laser thingy with it and its good for everything.

Play CTF,DM sucks IMO.CTF are the real high paced games.





> am yet to explore maps, were others there too from digit forum.
> 
> Why dont we make a clan and hop into matches, like this
> 
> ...



how about [DF]Whatever ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey *[DF]* sounds good,, so lets settle on this

mine is 
[DF]**h3ckl3r**

Hey I was right behind that guy, still the crap didnt die...lol.
Anyone know circle jumping here ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

I think they just changed the name of ak47 to ak103 to avoid paying royalties but its the same ol' ak47 and I'll keep calling it ak47 no matter what you guys think so you can stop reminding me again and again.

And keep the fugging nicks as small as possible.


one more thing:some people there sadly uses cheats like aimbots which truly sucks like nothing else,they can pull out headshots even with machine guns from 100 metres. so dont let them discourage you and don't ever use any cheats,play the game as it is meant to be played.



T159 said:


> Hey *[DF]* sounds good,, so lets settle on this
> 
> mine is
> [DF]**h3ckl3r**
> ...


[DF]Whatever is mine.

circle jumping?I guess you meant that crazy slides or bouncing off walls.There are wonderfull things you can do just by using that running and jumping keys.the three storey building in uptown map can be scaled just be jumping off its adjacent walls,I have done it but its kind of tough.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I think they just changed the name of ak47 to ak103 to avoid paying royalties but its the same ol' ak47 and I'll keep calling it ak47 no matter what you guys think so you can stop reminding me again and again.
> 
> And keep the fugging nicks as small as possible.
> 
> ...



Isnt it that only server can enable cheat settings ?

Hey Devil start a thread abt the [DF] clan and aspirants who do want to join and make a mark there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

actually, AK103 does exist. Its in the same family. And its a slow fire weapon compared to the AK47.

[DF] sounds good, but lets have another expantion for it. How about  *Devil's Fighters* ?

and please don't start a new thread. for UrT, use this same thread. I will update first post later.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ hey let the prefix be an acronym *[DF]

* how bout the expansion be Dark Force, Death Fighters, Doom Fortuna, Da Fuhrer

k just edit the 1st post to include the section Clan members, and name the aspirants.

And fix up a particular time to play, preferably at night after 2.
I can play for an hour at day too (if my bandwidth doesnt get wasted too much).

btw some server require custom maps, so any idea where those maps can be and downloaded ?

Thats why I thought how can be the color black for AK...lol...it sees the devs hav preserved some realism


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ hey let the prefix be an acronym *[DF]
> 
> *k just edit the 1st post to include the section Clan members, and name the aspirants.
> 
> ...


Added clan information.

Time is not fixed, unless we have tournaments or fun outings(when most of us are free)

custom maps can be auto downloaded from server itself, so no need to worry.

the AK is real. The game is intended to be realistic. Being Non Profit, no naming issues with the companies. So all weapons carry offitial names.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Added clan information.
> 
> Time is not fixed, unless we have tournaments or fun outings(when most of us are free)
> 
> ...



But when the server tries to download it always fail to do so 

K just add a most probable time, not compulsive that everyone should play at that time, but if some's free then he can surely team up at that time


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> But when the server tries to download it always fail to do so
> 
> K just add a most probable time, not compulsive that everyone should play at that time, but if some's free then he can surely team up at that time


then search for same name map online.

and discuss here about the most propable time, as we still need to fix/arrange some things here.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey one more thing "**h3ckl3r**" sounds absurd with "Whatever" and "Slayer"

make it simple "Heckler" 

most probable time could be b/w 4am to 6am (not sure let the Devil and U confirm on this)

and at day 5pm-7pm (though it would be highly unlikely for me xcept for wed,sat and sunday)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> Hey one more thing "**h3ckl3r**" sounds absurd with "Whatever" and "Slayer"
> 
> make it simple "Heckler"


fickle minded fean... OK, I will change it

and Harry Potter, amitava82, Baccilus and iNfInItE, please confirm weather you want to join in.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

It seems that i have been missing a lot of fun. Got daily tests going in college. Have a test tomorrow morning at 8  Anyway how about playing on sunday morning after 2am ? 

Even during limited bandwidth hours the consumption is quite low, around ~20-25mb per hour....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> It seems that i have been missing a lot of fun. Got daily tests going in college. Have a test tomorrow morning at 8  Anyway how about playing on sunday morning after 2am ?
> 
> Even during limited bandwidth hours the consumption is quite low, around ~20-25mb per hour....


state your nickname, skill and specialisation, so that I may add you to our clan.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ my nick: iNFiNiTE, skill: intermediate and specialisation: sniper/gunner kinda thing(rushing if u call that).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ my nick: iNFiNiTE, skill: intermediate and specialisation: sniper/gunner kinda thing(rushing if u call that).


then you need to change the name to *[DF]iNFiNiTE*. And please state prefered weapons.
when can you join me for a match on a server ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> then you need to change the name to *[DF]iNFiNiTE*. And please state prefered weapons.
> when can you join me for a match on a server ?



Changing the nick: will do.
Preferred Loadout: AK47/G36/SR8/Nigev , Desert Eagle, Kevlar, Silencer/Laser.

Won't be able to join for a match today but can do that tomorrow abt 9 or 10pm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Changing the nick: will do.
> Preferred Loadout: AK47/G36/SR8/Nigev , Desert Eagle, Kevlar, Silencer/Laser.
> 
> Won't be able to join for a match today but can do that tomorrow abt 9 or 10pm.


ok. added you to list of members.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Thanks 

How about every1 logging in Hamachi server whenever they r playing, so we can communicate abt who is online and playing on which server...

Already having a hamachi server with 
Name: Digit_Urban_Terror
Passwd:digitized.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2008)

what abt linux, do we have option like Hamachi ?


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, Hamachi works on linux too.
Download and install it. and then Get Hamachi-gui from here: *freshmeat.net/redir/hamachi-gui/72892/url_homepage/hamachi-gui.sourceforge.net


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

Tactical Goggles Rock Man!
I played on hellsheaven server
map oilrig
used tac goggles + m4
was in blue
just took the old side route, rushed into enemys, they dropped down dead one by one
it was like being on steroids
like a scene from matrix
it really improves your game.

and yes, amitava82, please state your nick so that I may add thee in UrT Digit *Devil's Fighters* clan


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd love to Join...
Name: SamSerious


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ohh so you are samserious,hmmm I have seen you quite often.

@t159:I dunno why your maps doesn't get downloaded,mine all does.And lookout for urls flashed by server console for downloadable stuff.I have seen some people have changed all the voice commands\requests too which I guess are all downloadable.


I have full unlimited plan so I am game at any time.Got my last exam tomorrow(I hate 'em).


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham :How to differentiate between our own team and the opposing team while using the tactical goggles? It gets pretty confusing. 

Is there any method to toggle them once inside the game?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

had a good session with noobs.51:36.(they weren't noobs afterall by looking at the score).

why the people in hellsheaven server play\vote for booring maps like riyadh and ramelle?fugging campers,you poke your head out and bam your head says good bye to your body.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 23, 2008)

I love Riyad..


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

just had a wonderful session, amitava82 was there too.

Pretty good sniper.

missed devil, metal and infinite.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tell me about it.. 
in Hellsheaven i get high ping(above 200, sometimes 300). dunno why.
Also I get low FPS in large map when more than 10 players join in..


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Tell me about it..
> in Hellsheaven i get high ping(above 200, sometimes 300). dunno why.
> Also I get low FPS in large map when more than 10 players join in..


dunno but it happens sometime with me too, high pings and sniper cant go together

Even the game was hanging, i was stuck at times.

My FPS remains over 40


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I'd love to Join...
> Name: SamSerious


good. adding in 5 minutes


iNFiNiTE said:


> @MetalheadGautham :How to differentiate between our own team and the opposing team while using the tactical goggles? It gets pretty confusing.
> 
> Is there any method to toggle them once inside the game?


the crosshair changes colour for own team. and you can turn them off, but I forgot controls


The_Devil_Himself said:


> had a good session with noobs.51:36.(they weren't noobs afterall by looking at the score).
> 
> why the people in hellsheaven server play\vote for booring maps like riyadh and ramelle?fugging campers,you poke your head out and bam your head says good bye to your body.


Riyadh is awssome. All you need is a scope enabled gun like the G36 or the SR8. And many go for a scilenced Nergv and go to the enemy base to hide and kill spawners


amitava82 said:


> I love Riyad..


join the club

and yes, if you are in this clan, please add *[DF]* to the begening of your name

met amitav in hells heaven. now I realised thatt devil was rite. riyadh sucks. only scoped rifled so jobs, and I sucked with rushing.

met amitava82 in hellsheaven. I sucked at riyadh. it dont look so pretty now. only campers there.
but oilrig and the bath rocked. both camping and assaultare easy there.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol I was highest.. 150 kills.. 
BTW u suck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

we got a team of 5 now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Lol I was highest.. 150 kills..
> BTW u suck!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't suck on all maps. I range in skill from n00b to extreme, depending on the map
and yes, I do need to change my playing style. Sometimes, I am just over aggressive.
And I suck with the sniper and the G36. I attempted to do the zoom and run and shoot technique, but failed miserably. Thats when 80% of my deaths and 30% of my kills happened. But when I switched to M4+TacGoggles, I could take two guys out per death.

edit: I am going to hells heaven, to try out more experimental things, and I am going to review every weapon in every scenario one by one. So don't expect me to frag a lot. I will just fool around with strange weapon combos and try out different spots.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

dunn worry guys,I was having my sessional exams but now I am free,I will be there at 2am tomorrow.Or any other time you guys prefer.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> dunn worry guys,I was having my sessional exams but now I am free,I will be there at 2am tomorrow.Or any other time you guys prefer.


we never worry abt sessional exams (I mean mid sems).
Just come half an hour late and leave after half an hour


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ya maybe but 25% of my final marks are taken from these exams,dammit and by looking at the kind of papers these morons are setting,each single mark matters .My result is due within a few days and I am expecting 2-3 backs in 3rd sem.


anyways I am up for playing. anytime you guys say.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

currently, we have the following problems:

1. Students have Examinations
2. Those at work have end of fiscal work load
3. Several Under Sea Internet Cables have been cut

all this means that we can't possibly game on regular periods for the next one month. Once april comes, all might be cleared; but till then we are gaming only irregularly.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

^^na,my exam follow monthly period,lol,they never stop.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^na,my exam follow monthly period,lol,they never stop.


mine were the same till a month back


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

hey [DF]slayer why did you run away?

managed a score of 100:65,tried my level for two is to one score but cudn't.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> hey [DF]slayer why did you run away?
> 
> managed a score of 100:65,tried my level for two is to one score but cudn't.


had to study. But I wasn't half bad, seeing that we both had the same score when I quit.
but now I am back, for another small game.

had another hellsheaven game. Played two maps.

One involved getting to the opponent's spawn point as quickly as possible without loosing any health. Then just kill till magazine gets over, because once finished, you too are finished.

The other was the sniper yard, EAGLE. Go holding your mp5k to your respective cable car depots, crouch and walk while nearing the shooting point. Switch to the Remmington SR8. Zoom, stand up, if you see motion, bang then croch again and zoom again. Again stand up. If both see each other, there is a louder bang, and either you kill or you die.

update: going to start another session now, while simultaneously eating a pizza. anybody wants to join me at hellsheven ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

so who's up for the 2am session you people talked about?

No and I will not play at hellsheaven server,crazy brainless people who wants to play riyadh all day long


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> so who's up for the 2am session you people talked about?
> 
> No and I will not play at hellsheaven server,crazy brainless people who wants to play riyadh all day long


nah... when I went, we switched from riyadh to eagle on my request.

had another match in ut4_ramelle. damn boooooring sniper yard.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone wanna play today after 3pm?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Anyone wanna play today after 3pm?


me got chemistry practicals


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> me got chemistry practicals



Thats bad.

BTW I have got a test tomorrow too. Gotta prepare for a seminar too.
Lets meet some other time.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 24, 2008)

Been fragging a lot lately..
Just finished a looong session.. Eagle.
I was top Scorer.. 130/70 kill to death ratio..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Been fragging a lot lately..
> Just finished a looong session.. Eagle.
> I was top Scorer.. 130/70 kill to death ratio..


eagle ? you mean Helmet + Kelvar + SR8 +MP5K + DEagle, go to cable depot clutching mp5k, switch to SR8 then bang bang ? That map gets boring after 20 frags.

I went to Ramelle. There was this guy(girl?) called =Lioness= who got 24 frags after 2 deaths. Then it became 78-18. was insane. Nobody cared for anything ecept SR8. But in da begening, I snuck up to sniping spots and killed snipers with My AK-103. Then I too was SR8ing.

but that lioness was an a$$hole. Voted to kick. I asked for a Medic and he shot me in the back, saying "There, Now you have full health"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

^^heh.People on hellsheaven are stupid idiots,I dont play there.And besides DM is hardly a team game.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^heh.People on hellsheaven are stupid idiots,I dont play there.And besides DM is hardly a team game.


sometimes you have the occasional good guy there. But its intresting because I get to kick arse of the very guy who pisses me off by switching teams.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

Tomorrow I have Computers Practicals. But that means no studies and only gaming. Anyone up for a game ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 25, 2008)

What time do you come on . Ill try to come online also.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> What time do you come on . Ill try to come online also.


morning. time varies, as I am busy with my examinations and UrT is only for breaks.

Game Update: I had a match this morning. I ended with 40-40, but it could have been 40-20. Map was dressing room. I noticed that several times, despite my 173 Ping, the SR8 and the PSG1 fire but fail to hit the static target standing in front of me. Happened lots of times. And a certain bunch of n00bs in my team blocked my way, so that after firing a shot, I couldn't hide back. Damn them, as that along with this sudden lack of accuracy resulted in my getting fragged.

Game Invite: In an hour or so, I will be going to kick even more butt at hells heaven. Anyone wants to join ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

may be i will hop in if i dont feel sleepy and listless


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> may be i will hop in if i dont feel sleepy and listless


right now ?

OK, ny bdy want me I will be in hellsheaven. bye.

update: had a match alongside T159 in hellsheaven. I had almost all my kills stolen by somebody else. Each time I reduce the enemy to <35% health and some one else takes him out...

and yes, T159 got slapped by the admin

going to return. bye.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

lol...it was massacre right few moments before 

killing spree with AK and GP with UMP(riyadh savior), though i suck at sniper.

Slayer stepped out after two matches..

Whats up with slapping, i know i got this funny lol to tease.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol...it was massacre right few moments before
> 
> killing spree with AK and GP with UMP(riyadh savior), though i suck at sniper.
> 
> ...


if you suck at sniping, why do you frequent maps like Riyadh ?
And if you are talking about killing spree, try to beat my 30-1 record

And most importantly, if you don't find sniping comfortable, grab a Nergv/AK103/G36 and a scilencer, crouch and slowly move, and sneak behind snipers and teach them a lesson or two. Thats called anti-sniper operation. You need to be nearly invisible to other people for that. I have been trying different combinations for sneaky mode anti sniper operations, but have failed to come up with a lasting stratagy. But hiding in small holes here and there, finding out who in the opponent team are snipers, getting to know their position, and waiting for their death, to start moving in helps a lot.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> if you suck at sniping, why do you frequent maps like Riyadh ?
> And if you are talking about killing spree, try to beat my 30-1 record
> 
> And most importantly, if you don't find sniping comfortable, grab a Nergv/AK103/G36 and a scilencer, crouch and slowly move, and sneak behind snipers and teach them a lesson or two. Thats called anti-sniper operation. You need to be nearly invisible to other people for that. I have been trying different combinations for sneaky mode anti sniper operations, but have failed to come up with a lasting stratagy. But hiding in small holes here and there, finding out who in the opponent team are snipers, getting to know their position, and waiting for their death, to start moving in helps a lot.



cuz of low pings.

thats wat i did, campers go to hell, we all blasted at the base with UMP and Pistol, all snipers got pissed off and started doin the same...lol...that was fscking hilarious..

I can snipe with GP36...remington just dont get me smoothly


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> cuz of low pings.
> 
> thats wat i did, campers go to hell, we all blasted at the base with UMP and Pistol, all snipers got pissed off and started doin the same...lol...that was fscking hilarious..
> 
> I can snipe with GP36...remington just dont get me smoothly


but PSG1 rocks. Its better than remmington in open area situations (like ut4_dressingroom)

and if you need to take down snipers behind their back, use the knife.
or even better, blast them with a SPAS


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but PSG1 rocks. Its better than remmington in open area situations (like ut4_dressingroom)
> 
> and if you need to take down snipers behind their back, use the knife.
> or even better, blast them with a SPAS


yup I hav a record of killing three with bare knife, am a knife hore 

Am yet to try out snipers proficiently, was just foolin around.

I found pistol to be the most accurate weapon (excludin snipers)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup I hav a record of killing three with bare knife, am a knife hore
> 
> Am yet to try out snipers proficiently, was just foolin around.
> 
> I found pistol to be the most accurate weapon (excludin snipers)


but the desert eagle has very less ammunition. Just 7 rounds. If its a group ambush, you have no way of defending yourself. And I am yet to try out the Beretta.

can anyone point me to a source where I can get the exact range and damage of each of the Urban Terror weapons ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

pistols and my ak47 is the most accurate,I love pistolling,just too accurate.I am also coming up with some really good headshots  something I could never do in CS.

g36 for sniping is not a good idea,it needs too many bullets to kill anyone.sr8 if you really want to snipe or else ak47+laser combo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> pistols and my ak47 is the most accurate,I love pistolling,just too accurate.I am also coming up with some really good headshots  something I could never do in CS.
> 
> g36 for sniping is not a good idea,it needs too many bullets to kill anyone.sr8 if you really want to snipe or else ak47+laser combo.


abhe kithne bar bolu, *woh AK47 nahi hai AK103 hai*
Headshots are really easy with the *AK103*, but its a slow fire weapon. you need to hide after every burst of bullets.

G36 is not for mamooli sniping. Its for those who assault, and need some extra aim to finish off far away enemies. Its like AK-103 + Lazer Sight with a longer range. It allows you to free up an item slot and use it for something better, like a medikit to protect friends in CTF.

And G36 burst fire mode is really gr8 at sniping, and it also can cause severe bleeding.

SR8 is only for extreme users. If you get shot while zooming, it unzooms itself. If you fire a shot, it again unzooms. You need to re-bolt after every shot. Clip size is only 5. No accuracy without zooming. All this makes it a purely snipe only weapon. If the enemy sees the SR8 in your hand while you are charging at him, all he will do is fire single shots every half a second, as due to that you will never be able to make a single kill.

SR8 is only for Hide and Snipe use.
*
In normal sniping situations, I recomend the PSG1. Or even the G36 Burst fire.*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

whatever suits you dude,but I have found out *ak47*+laser+silencer+frag\smoke grenade+armor+eagle to be the best combo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> whatever suits you dude,but I have found out *ak47*+laser+silencer+frag\smoke grenade+armor+eagle to be the best combo.


I have found *AK-103* + Lazer + Helmet + Vest + Eagle  to be a useful combo.
Else, I use M4 + Lazer + Vest + Eagle + Helmet.

and for sneaking to the enemy base and killing, I use Nergv + Knife + Vest + Helmet + Scilencer.

and for oilrig map, I use M4/UMP + TacGoggles + Vest + Helmet + grenades

For Riyadh, I use PSG1 + UMP/SPAS + Kelvar + Helmet + Eagle

*LINK FROM WIKIPEDIA: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-103*

===========================================================
anybody in for tomorrow 9:30 AM ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

ok,

1.Anyone,and I mean everyone, can read that its ak103 whoever has played the game even once so stop telling me this as I know it too.I have already commented this in one of the post a few pages back but it seems you don't read posts other then yours(or maybe you don't have time to read them).

2.I just can't seem to get over ak47 from cs and this ak103 is just as same as ak47 from cs,from sound it makes to damage it does and to the burst rate so I prefer calling it ak47.*I might even start calling it myladyluck or a&&ripper or anything I like for that matter*.

3.Its laser not lazer.

4.its silencer not scilencer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ok,
> 
> 1.Anyone,and I mean everyone, can read that its ak103 whoever has played the game even once so stop telling me this as I know it too.I have already commented this in one of the post a few pages back but it seems you don't read posts other then yours(or maybe you don't have time to read them).
> 
> ...


1. no probs

2. actually, AK-103 is an offspring of AK-47. New and Improved. And yes, it really is lucky.

3. Lazer can also be used in baltmoranician english

4. see #3


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

read #3 and #4 above again,this is exactly what I am saying,I do whatever I damn well please,as simple as that.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 26, 2008)

Tickle me and call me dill.!, but I seemed to have totally miss this thread.!
Now, will this game work on my config:
2.4 Ghz Celeron
1 Gb DDR RAM
Intel 845G 64 Mb video.
I would like to join in in some MP matches too.!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

^^will work like charm.

and there is only MP no SP.Only online MP,bots aren't officially out yet but they are working on them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Tickle me and call me dill.!, but I seemed to have totally miss this thread.!
> Now, will this game work on my config:
> 2.4 Ghz Celeron
> 1 Gb DDR RAM
> ...


easily works.
but do you have a keyboard ? without it, its very difficult to play.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

me in hellsheaven.co.za server. anyone wants to join ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

Tonight.
2:00 AM.
Anyone?


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

yup, was out in barren for 3 days


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup, was out in barren for 3 days


so lets meet at this thread at 1:30, and gather more ppl. Then by 2:00 we will either start our own game in which only our players are there in one team and the other guys in another team(thats only IF amitava86 can host for us), else we will join a team in HellsHeaven.co.za and try to smother the opposition. Lets play united as a single team for some serious testing of our performance as a team.

We need to re-finalise our roles.

any good nergv/G36 user here ? he can be a good medic, as he has an item slot free after taking the kelvar helmet and vest.

then there is the team sniper slot. We need a guy with a good bandwidth. I tried sniping, against a guy called stranger, and he too was sniping. Due to my low ping, even though it was I who fired first, directly at his chest, it was I who always ended up dead. As amitava86 has 6mbps connection, he can make a good squad sniper.

We have plenty of rushers already.

I am a good base defender in maps like ut4_dressingroom, with my SPAS + Grenade Launcher/PSG1 combo.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

^^I met stranger shortly before.

sniping is difficult in Riyadh for me, so i just outwitted them


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^I met stranger shortly before.
> 
> sniping is difficult in Riyadh for me, so i just outwitted them


he was crazy. chucking out grenades in huge quantities before sniping through the smoke grenade smoke. I had a long SR8 battle with him, with me beign the only one who could kill him. But everytime, I fired first and most of the time, despite aiming at the chest, I failed to hit him but his bullet that came after mine took me down. Damn 370 Ping.

Then I decided to target his entry points with an SR8 and a SPAS. I got him several times.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

Any Updates ? Who else is free tonight ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ I'm also free tonite. Wil see you guys at 2


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

2am is too late for me I guess,how about 11pm or something?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ I'm also free tonite. Wil see you guys at 2


good. hellsheaven it will be.


The_Devil_Himself said:


> 2am is too late for me I guess,how about 11pm or something?


bandwidth concerns for us limited bandwidth users.

and I better get some sleep before 2 am. I need to be fit and active for our big game.

I say we should join the Blue team, as most of us are familiar with blue more than red(me especially).


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> good. hellsheaven it will be.
> 
> bandwidth concerns for us limited bandwidth users.



Same here. Free remaining bandwidth too low.



> I better get some sleep before 2 am. I need to be fit and active for our big game.


+1

Amitava82 has also agreed to join the game then.

We can even try setting up our own server coz I have BSNL 2mbps conn.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Same here. Free remaining bandwidth too low.
> 
> 
> +1
> ...


ask amitava82 to host for us. He has a good enough internet connection speed(6mbps) but I am not sure if from India US server(amitava82) can give good ping.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

got pwned just now.22 deaths and just 7 kills.two of the opponent players were simply amazing,best I have seen so far,so I spectated them for a while and they were moving while sniping and what not.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, I cannot join today. I have to go to work now..  I'm free tomorrow same time.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 29, 2008)

No one is online??? I'm going back to sleep. Wil check later after 6AM.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> got pwned just now.22 deaths and just 7 kills.two of the opponent players were simply amazing,best I have seen so far,so I spectated them for a while and they were moving while sniping and what not.


even I try zooming+moving+siping. its really good if you shoot the moment you see motion. else its suicide. this is how most of my sniping sprees end.


amitava82 said:


> I'm sorry guys, I cannot join today. I have to go to work now..  I'm free tomorrow same time.


same here


iNFiNiTE said:


> No one is online??? I'm going back to sleep. Wil check later after 6AM.


sorry dude I overslept


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 29, 2008)

We need some kinda communication medium such as irc, Yhaoo IM etc., so that we can talk to each other about our plans. And then we can post our minutes of the meeting here 

What say you?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

looks like i was the only one playing UT till 3am.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> We need some kinda communication medium such as irc, Yhaoo IM etc., so that we can talk to each other about our plans. And then we can post our minutes of the meeting here
> 
> What say you?


We can easily use this thread for communication.
the main problem is chatting in-game.
talk toomuch and you get sniped.
I wish UrT had a Radio, which can be talked into using the Microphone, like in Counter-Strike.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm....I hope I get to D/l the game tomorrow when I get a new bandwidth cap.Exhausted current month's cap on Feb 10th itself.! Or is there any way I can get the game CD delivered to me.Like, is it available in stores or some other way.?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Hmm....I hope I get to D/l the game tomorrow when I get a new bandwidth cap.Exhausted current month's cap on Feb 10th itself.! Or is there any way I can get the game CD delivered to me.Like, is it available in stores or some other way.?


one of us who is staying close to you can send it to you... I am in bangalore. ask others if they are in mumbai.

and concider using night time unlimited, if you have it.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 29, 2008)

So anyone up for gaming tonight or should i say tomorrow morning? How does 5AM IST sounds? 

@metalheadgautham: Since every1 here has a different callsign frm their forum name, can I change mine to [DF]Spartan ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 29, 2008)

am ready, provided my net conn stay alive till 5am


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

change you nick to whatever you like,just put [DF] in front.

5am?ewww..,wtf?Come on guys are you crazy or what?


had a great session at hellsheaven just half an hour ago,I hit almost 20-25 headshots out of 60-70 I killed in dressing room map ,I got killed myself just 24 times..(4-5 times cuz I emptied all my ammo).And I loved it,I could never headshot in cs1.6.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> change you nick to whatever you like,just put [DF] in front.
> 
> 5am?ewww..,wtf?Come on guys are you crazy or what?
> 
> ...


dressing room is the best for sniping, but make sure that you use PSG1 instead of SR8. A clever person in Dressing Room will never fall for an SR8. I prefer Eagle + PSG1 + SPAS + Vest + Helmet. I sometimes replace PSG1 and SPAS with Grenade Launcher and UMP respectively, but thats only if the population is toooo high.



iNFiNiTE said:


> So anyone up for gaming tonight or should i say tomorrow morning? How does 5AM IST sounds?
> 
> @metalheadgautham: Since every1 here has a different callsign frm their forum name, can I change mine to [DF]Spartan ?


no problems. Just inform me each time you change name so that I can update the first post. and remember to add [DF] to your name always.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you have to download the whole thing to get 4.1 or can I upgrade 4.0 ? Did the 4.1 version come on Digit or Chip?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Do you have to download the whole thing to get 4.1 or can I upgrade 4.0 ? Did the 4.1 version come on Digit or Chip?


thee can't upgrade. no idea abt chip/digit


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

had a match with devil and t159 in hellsheaven, on map abbey.
those two were awssome with using the same stratagy repetedly and effitiently.

my fun with the grenade launcher did make work easier for my team mates to kill enemies, but it seldom got full frags as I lobbed grenades in between gatherings.

again, there were several shitheads who didn't move even when a grenade was thrown or we were under heavy fire, and because of these idiots(and once T159) I got fragged 7 times in total while retreating.

next riyadh map was a breeze. Old stratagy of PSG1 sniping worked wonders.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

lol,initailly when you weren't there I was playing even better but then at about 40 frag count I triedn usinf g36 cuz some idiots were camping(who the **** camps in DM?)then I got killed a lotsa times and t159 took over me in frag count.Moral of the story ak47+laser+silencer ftw.

final score was like 106-110:102 for me,~130:100 for t159 and metalhead I dont recall.He was playing with that granade launcher which did equal harm to opposition as to us.

good news:I am gettig a lot of headshots recently and I love the sound when the opposition's helmet goes off cuz of my bullet(tnnn......).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry for playing with grenade launcher. I want to learn how best to use it, so I am experimenting a lot with long range and short range launching. My stable combo is stil M4A1 + Lazer, but grenade launcher is just tooo attractive. I had trouble getting used to reloading after every shot though. I often wished I could switch between m4, Grenade launcher and PSG1.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 29, 2008)

anyone up for a game right now?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> anyone up for a game right now?


how about morning session ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 1, 2008)

So when is every1 free today? I'm free today between 2-4pm and after 10 at night.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> So when is every1 free today? I'm free today between 2-4pm and after 10 at night.


I am free on 19/3/2008 @ 2 PM onwards for unlimited gaming. Anyone ready for that day ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

I am free all the weekend,just decide on timings and i'll be there.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2008)

this friggin godamn net of mine comes for just 4hours in the evening and around 9pm its gome till next day 6pm.

Wish i could join u all after 2.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> this friggin godamn net of mine comes for just 4hours in the evening and around 9pm its gome till next day 6pm.
> 
> Wish i could join u all after 2.


who is your ISP ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

who is up NOW ?
for 15-20 minutes 
just tell me the server to join


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> who is your ISP ?


BSNL


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> BSNL


then get back at them. Shout at them over phone saying that your Night time UL is not being made available. Such bad service can be fought even in court. You could go to consumer court and submit proofs of this denial of service on the part of BSNL.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 2, 2008)

how about 8pm tonight at hellsheaven?


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> then get back at them. Shout at them over phone saying that your Night time UL is not being made available. Such bad service can be fought even in court. You could go to consumer court and submit proofs of this denial of service on the part of BSNL.


k now its fine,

@Devil
am up for it at 8pm


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> k now its fine,
> 
> @Devil
> am up for it at 8pm


me too


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> me too


\m/ 

tell ur nick so that u can join the clan


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

add me too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> \m/
> 
> tell ur nick so that u can join the clan


abtom


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

^^hey where were u guys at 8pm ??
Only Devil was there.


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry
my id is my nick

how do i use urban terror with hamachi i cant understand


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

hullap said:


> sorry
> my id is my nick
> 
> how do i use urban terror with hamachi i cant understand


hey u dont need hamachi, just refresh the server lists and join the hellsheaven server or any other with lower pings


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

ok

pls give me full details of server


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> hey u dont need hamachi, just refresh the server lists and join the hellsheaven server or any other with lower pings



im coming


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

hullap said:


> ok
> 
> pls give me full details of server


hav u dloaded the game ?

if yes then install it
1. Installation is simple in linux, just download the zipped file (approx 700MB),.
2. Extract it.
3. then just change the permission of the file named "ioUrbanTerror.i386" to executible by using this command in terminal



> sudo chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386



4. Double click this file, and the game will commence.
5. Click on play online > get new list (u need to be connected to internet at this point to get the server list)
6. Join any server with low pings for better gameplay



Sunny1211993 said:


> im coming


just finished playin cuz of NU plan.


U may find Devil playin there with nick [DF]Whatever


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 2, 2008)

^^to laggy server today and besides i suck at riyadh,lol.

@abtom:dude whats your problem?Just join the server and start playing,you know my nick.Can't pick up calls while sniping .


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

im on windows and im gettin no server lift from master server while being connected to the internet


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 2, 2008)

^^download and install xfire.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

hullap said:


> im on windows and im gettin no server lift from master server while being connected to the internet


I havent tried it on windows, Devil may help u out cuz hes playin on Vista

@Devil

Yeah mine connection was interrupted at times, may be there is some problem with BSNL here


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

thnx TDH


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

UT is pure fun but my sucky conn.its causing problems since morning.Will come 2mrw at 1 PM.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish you all use 4.0 >.< Theres no way I can download 700 MB. If its on one of the magazines either for Linux or WIndows XP let me know.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> UT is pure fun but my sucky conn.its causing problems since morning.Will come 2mrw at 1 PM.


yup the freedom of climbing over everything and crazy skids


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup the freedom of climbing over everything and crazy skids


moreover,its FOSS!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 2, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> I wish you all use 4.0 >.< Theres no way I can download 700 MB. If its on one of the magazines either for Linux or WIndows XP let me know.


its the same zip file for both linux and windows(and for mac too).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

*@exx: *ask prakash to download it for you and send it to you. I hear you two are close by. None of us can use UrT 4.0 because there are differences in some maps.

*@sunny:* join the club. If you are found not to be a pure n00b(the kind of guy who doesn't know whats a gun, etc, etc...) you can join the clan(which there is a 99% chance for). You need to give us your nickname, which can be anything with [DF] attached to the begining. See the first post for examples.

*@hullap: *I wish I could swap places with you. In my case, I get no server list from master server on ubuntu feisty, but on Windows XP I get a server list. I have to risk viruses and other malware along with crappy performance each time I run the game in Windows ... And yes, join the club. You are welcome to join our clan if you add [DF] to the begining of your name. And you too need to pass our tiny test of being observed by an already existing clan member.

*@infinite, amitava82, T159 and Devil:* observe these two guys, and tell if they are decent. Also find out about their style and specialisation so that I can post it in the


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *@exx: *ask prakash to download it for you and send it to you. I hear you two are close by. None of us can use UrT 4.0 because there are differences in some maps.
> 
> *@sunny:* join the club. If you are found not to be a pure n00b(the kind of guy who doesn't know whats a gun, etc, etc...) you can join the clan(which there is a 99% chance for). You need to give us your nickname, which can be anything with [DF] attached to the begining. See the first post for examples.
> 
> ...



i hope i can join ur clan.Playin UT for the first time.killed abt 20,got killed about same times


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

well me to like sunny. 
Maybe i suck
i added [DF]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i hope i can join ur clan.Playin UT for the first time.killed abt 20,got killed about same times





hullap said:


> well me to like sunny.
> Maybe i suck
> i added [DF]


I am just waiting for comments from someone who is already in the clan. The moment T159 gets bored here, you can expect your self in the clan in exactly 3 more hours(he would go to play, then you would join him, then he will see you, then you fight together, then he comes back and says you are good)

having a frag/death ratio of 1 and above is good enough. Or managing to weaken maximum opponents leading to their kill by your team is also enough to qualify as a decent guy.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry guy I wasn't free y'da coz had to reformat my sys.  So who is up for a game today? Me free during noon and at night.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm up today. I'll play sometime now. When will u guys  play tonight?


----------



## hullap (Mar 3, 2008)

me 2 up for 2day
maybe 1 or 2 pm


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

Samserious joined me for a session today. The pings were BAD and i got thoroughly pwned.  wasnt able to kill even emptying full clips.

I hope that Hellsheaven is up tonight wid low pings. Wil join only then...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 3, 2008)

Hullap called me up and told me that he wont be able to come 2day but im coming!


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 3, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham: edit first post, my ID is: amitava82, not amitava86.. lol

Played with Abtom. Need to practice. 

iNFiTE was totally pinned..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> @MetalheadGautham: edit first post, my ID is: amitava82, not amitava86.. lol
> 
> iNFiTE was totally pinned..



its iNFiNiTE not iNFiTE........lol 

On the first map my score was 5:20 and another it was 3:22.   I hate high pings.
kept running into walls or either straight into enemies and by the time i emptied my clip, the other guy would have flattened me and stil would remain alive.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> @MetalheadGautham: edit first post, my ID is: amitava82, not amitava86.. lol
> 
> Played with Abtom. Need to practice.
> 
> iNFiTE was totally pinned..


whats his skill and what does he do ?
and infinite was not so bad when he played with me...
guess we are all losers in bad ping environments.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

*Information Report: Why I Suck in Apparently Simple Situations*

*********************************************************************
*Information Report: Why I Suck in Apparently Simple Situations*

I have noticed that I am hardly any worser than my rivals while playing urban terror. But still, several times I get fragged. I have decided to see why it happens. Here is my discovary:

>> I shoot first, but still I die when both of us shoot each other at the same time with an SR8. It has almost always been the cause of the end of my sniping attempts/sprees and frag during a confrontation

>> This was because (I theorised) my upload speed is much lower than my download speed. By the time my computer sends data to the server about MY shot, the server already has data about the shot ON me.

>> This effect was especially noticable in maps like ut4_dressingroom, where we all need to snipe rather too much. My PSG1 chest shots on a group of enemies standing one behing other, never affected them while I was taken out in seconds.

>> Sometimes, when all of us have rather high pings, and I have a less high ping, the reverse happens. And if both of us have equal pings, I am not as bad. For example, on my first encounter with T159, in ut4_swim, we were equally matched.

so now I am at a loss to find out what to do. I can handle close encounters easily, but long range is a big no-no. Unfortunately, I am crippled at the very thing I once took pride at my skill : Sniping

Help would be appritiated.

*********************************************************************


----------



## hullap (Mar 3, 2008)

me online for 2day decide time


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 3, 2008)

i was playing the game a while ago.i got pawned!!!
30 kills and dies about 60 times!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

I was playing wid [DF]Whatever and [DF]Abtom on hellsheaven and the map was Riyadh. At first got flattened wid 0:13 but later recovered to 33:45 

Then the map changed to uptown and that was fun but had to leave early. [16:10]
What I have discovered that if the map is familiar I can be a good sniper/rusher even wid high pings(maps like uptown/abbey). Though Riyadh seems to a bit difficult coz every1 is sniping each other. lol.

Wil try to join u guys at night if I am free.

hey Sunny1211993 what were the pings u were getting while in riyadh? Me had abt 280+.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 3, 2008)

^^strange,I was getting sub-100 pings today on hellsheaven..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 3, 2008)

I was getting some 250 or so pings and constant 75 FPS 
once again im saying-Urt roxxx,better than CS IMO


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

I get low pings during day time. They are better during night especially during Nt UL time but waking up then is troublesome for me...

@MetalHeadGautham: ur assumption seems to be right coz by the time info frm the server comes to us and our respone gets back, we r already dead. It happens wid me often while playing halo MP maps wid rockets. Even if I shoot a rocket point blank at the other guy he doesn't dies and sometimes when it appears that I dodged a grenade or a shot, I die an instant later.

The only solution seems to play on fast servers or hosting one ourselves. I can host during NUL and we should try that sometime.


----------



## hullap (Mar 3, 2008)

My nick is [DF]BigN00b


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Guyz, Will this game run on P4(3.0 Ghz), Intel 865g, 1 GB DDR Ram ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 3, 2008)

anujsaini said:


> Hey Guyz, Will this game run on P4(3.0 Ghz), Intel 865g, 1 GB DDR Ram ??


As smooth as butter


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> My nick is [DF]BigN00b


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif sorry... couldn't help it...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 3, 2008)

what the............hellsheaven is full!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> once again im saying-Urt roxxx,better than CS IMO


\m/ yup

nice to see u all there 



hullap said:


> My nick is [DF]BigN00b


a bit of practice and u r a pro 



iNFiNiTE said:


> I was playing wid [DF]Whatever and [DF]Abtom on hellsheaven and the map was Riyadh. At first got flattened wid 0:13 but later recovered to 33:45



learn the map, stick together and take headshot, sneak upon enemies. Dont let them come after you and take u down.

Heal a friend in need without asking.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 3, 2008)

lol


fugging noobs,they were easy sniping targets,lol,no movement nothing.I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

^^lol somebody lure them to move


----------



## hullap (Mar 3, 2008)

well i played gud in riyad.
40:23 sumthin
but in other maps i was playing bad maybe Bcoz i left the sniper and took machine gun.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

hullap said:


> well i played gud in riyad.
> 40:23 sumthin
> but in other maps i was playing bad maybe Bcoz i left the sniper and took machine gun.


so get perfect in sniping and for close quarter combat switch to UMP
Riyadh and Uptown and another map(dont remember the name) are my fav, though i hardly snipe in riyadh 

@Abtom
you were playin good, need some patience and try to head shot while moving haphazardly, get familiar with map


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 4, 2008)

G36 FTW.. 
I'm bad in sniping, I prefer mid range combat. In Riyadh, I directly head to enemy base. Sniping is not my thing, I'm Run-n-Gun type... Just like Serious Sam..


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 4, 2008)

Find me my id is "[n00b]ImABaby "


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 4, 2008)

I see you baby...


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Find me my id is "[n00b]ImABaby "


dont feel like comin to the [DF] clan ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 4, 2008)

> dont feel like comin to the [DF] clan ?


Once I figure out the maps.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 4, 2008)

noobie:you play good enough or it is just riyadh?lol.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

Ab kaun khel raha hai ?
I am free for 2-3 hrs 
my nick is *[DF]TheConqueror*


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

Had a session shortly, was fun except for some people blocking the sh!t out of me.

*[DF]Whatever* always get to the oppositions forces, wish we could play together.

*[n00b]ImABaby* was astounding in Riyadh, seem like he loves sniping

*[DF]Spartan* played good enuf with sniper in Riyadh afterwards, even though his ping was ginormous, over 350. Still he managed to snipe heads \m/
*
[DF]TheConqueror* came in and got disconnected, dunno why ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

^It said Server is full
Ok i try joining in again


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 4, 2008)

@T159: Thx for ur assessment. It seems I am more of a sniper type.

Wish u guys would play at night or in mornings when pings aren't that much a problem.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

nice gaming there boys... But I think Sniping is the only feild we guys have troubles. All of us hate high ping. And amitava82, the *only* guy with a decent net hates sniping. What do we do ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

Now i can join the server but i cant see anyone of our clan there ??
203.215.243.113:27960 is it right ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ no one is playing right now.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

@ infinite : at what time when do u guys play mostly


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> @ infinite : at what time when do u guys play mostly


night time UL


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone free for play NOW ?


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> As smooth as butter



Thx Sunny

By the way do we only need to download this 700 MB file or do we need quake 3 too ??


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep we need snipers, and i can see [DF]Spartan as one candidate.

Metalhead change the skills as given below:

[DF]Heckler
Strength: GP36, Pistol, Ak103 + UMP
Weakness: Sniping, Did the lemming thing
Strategy: Anti Sniper Operative, Rusher, Healer.

Everyone else can also give these details so the it can be updated in first post and we can see a broader picture of diversity in our team.



anujsaini said:


> Thx Sunny
> 
> By the way do we only need to download this 700 MB file or do we need quake 3 too ??


latest version doesnt require quake 3 download
just download the latest version 4.1 from the site


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 4, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> @ infinite : at what time when do u guys play mostly



If I am at home then whenever free else during nighttime. Just search for the tag [DF] in Find a Friend feature.

My Update:
[DF]Spartan
Strength: Rushing- AK103/LR300 and Sniping SR-8 or PSG depending on map.
Weakness: High pings make rushing useless. 
Strategy: Sniper, Rusher.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

well, when it comes to sniper, there are many canditates:

1. devil: he is a very good natural sniper, although he does not use snipers
2. amitava82: he is naturally blessed with 6mbps net and low pings, and rocks with the G36. It won't be much difficult for him to shift to the PSG1
3.infinite: he is a born sniper at riyadh
4. myself: I find the PSG1 very good, but due to high pings I am hardly effective in many maps.

all of us face one problem(ecept amitav): we have high pings, and there is a lack of teamwork where ppl are there to guard and/or backup snipers.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 4, 2008)

lol,I can snipe really well now but whenever I go sniping(in riyadh specifically) there's no one backing me from close range attacks so I end updying only after 1-2 hits.SO I have to trun back to ak47 and DE combo.


@t159:I got ya a couple of times today..

@noobie aka exx2000:dude lets play some otre map together someday,I can't believe you play so well in riyadh.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> @t159:I got ya a couple of times today..
> 
> @noobie aka exx2000:dude lets play some otre map together someday,I can't believe you play so well in riyadh.



yup that was head on collision a couple of times and u got AK103 deadly bullets.


Yep exx2000 was good on Riyadh but on other map he was playin a little less.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

Where's hellsheaven??i cudnt  find it!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> lol,I can snipe really well now but whenever I go sniping(in riyadh specifically) there's no one backing me from close range attacks so I end updying only after 1-2 hits.SO I have to trun back to ak47 and DE combo.


if thats the case, then lets have a deal. Me with mp5k and medikit to back you up when you ask for it ? What do you say ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Where's hellsheaven??i cudnt  find it!!


getting some serious ping problem


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> getting some serious ping problem


Cant we have a digit server?


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Cant we have a digit server?


perhaps not from Digit team, but from some members havin good conn


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> perhaps not from Digit team, but from some members havin good conn


i think u shud try


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> if thats the case, then lets have a deal. Me with mp5k and medikit to back you up when you ask for it ? What do you say ?


sure.but only in some maps like riyadh,in all else don't fugging stay at the same position for more than 20 seconds or you're dead.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i think u shud try


lol am havin 2mps conn and that too NU, Amitava86 has got decent 6mbps conn, he can host


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol am havin 2mps conn and that too NU, Amitava86 has got decent 6mbps conn, he can host


i played hellsheaven today with a 11:7.(i hope  its quite impressive for a noob)


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i played hellsheaven today with a 11:7.(i hope  it quite impressive for a noob)


u dont seem to be a noob considering u hav played a lot of FPSes


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol am havin 2mps conn and that too NU, Amitava86 has got decent 6mbps conn, he can host



I can host too. Bsnl 2mbps NU. IF u guys want then we can try tomorrow morn. Free after 5AM-IST.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> sure.but only in some maps like riyadh,in all else don't fugging stay at the same position for more than 20 seconds or you're dead.


ever heard of pair hunt ?
two guys turning different directions, each with weapon that backs the other and medikits ?
that stratagy is used by several clans I have fought.
and its dead powerful.
i think you and t159 make a gr8 team.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ever heard of pair hunt ?
> two guys turning different directions, each with weapon that backs the other and medikits ?
> that stratagy is used by several clans I have fought.
> and its dead powerful.
> i think you and t159 make a gr8 team.


yup i have tried watching back of the teammates, teamwork matters, healed them at times while they got indulged. 

Though will not be able to come at night cuz havin project presentation tmrw.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 4, 2008)

but I like fragging heckler,nothing is more satisfying,.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 4, 2008)

Run-n-Gun baby , Run-n-Gun ..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 4, 2008)

lol,fragged a million noobs just now,killed abtom like hundreds of time(he too got me a couple of times with that gay psg1 sniper ).I was the best in my team today(61:30 ratio ).I love lr300 and ak47.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> lol,fragged a million noobs just now,killed abtom like hundreds of time(he too got me a couple of times with that gay psg1 sniper ).I was the best in my team today(61:30 ratio ).I love lr300 and ak47.


arre yaar,u have been playing this games for weeks.i have just started it since abt 3 days!!
BTW i love riyadh map.rest are cr@p


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> but I like fragging heckler,nothing is more satisfying,.



satisfaction is relative, dont provoke me, there is no compassion for enmity


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 5, 2008)

^^I meant it is always satisfying fragging someone you know,you being one of the best player amongst us,so fragging you is even more satisfying.

BTW I joined teh other team that day cuz server wouldn't allow me join yours(said 'too many players in blue team').


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> Though will not be able to come at night cuz havin project presentation tmrw.



you lame spawn camper ,you were there all the time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, talking about team work, its about time we discussed some stratagy.

amitava82 is more of a solo guy with that G36 of his, switching between base assaulting and sniping.

and T159 is a great medic

then we have our brand new budding sniper

who else ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> you lame spawn camper ,you were there all the time.


i was pretty much listless by that time, and in a defensive mood.

Though I didnt attack until the enemy got too close, it was fun hangin by the scaffoldings 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, talking about team work, its about time we discussed some stratagy.
> 
> amitava82 is more of a solo guy with that G36 of his, switching between base assaulting and sniping.
> 
> ...


yep i try to heal everyone(teammates) in vicinity, though sometime gets shot in pelvis while healing


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> amitava82 is more of a solo guy with that G36 of his, switching between base assaulting and sniping.


Your are so correct..!  
I suck at sR8 sniping..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Your are so correct..!
> I suck at sR8 sniping..


but your G36 shots are highly accurate.
even G36 is a dangerous weapon in the hands of the guy who knows what he is doing.
you get to both assault and snipe with it.
and any enemy who is a bit farther away can stand no chance against you.
but whenever I try the G36, I end up getting killed due to my high ping(and hence low accuracy).


----------



## kayos (Mar 5, 2008)

wow u guys are talking so seriously in here.. 

will dld it today .. how much time will it take ? i m on 256 Kbps...

is it enough to play online .. 

i have played quake CS and many more and kicked butts .. lets see in here.. 

can we practice offline?? 

let me know .. i can join on weekends only as u guys play at night ....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

kayos said:


> wow u guys are talking so seriously in here..
> 
> will dld it today .. how much time will it take ? i m on 256 Kbps...
> 
> ...


1. we got a clan here to run
2. 75 x 8 minutes
3. maybe... but you will get pissed off from low pings
4. nesassary experience. UrT = Quake + CS
5. bots can be downloaded,  but are bit buggy. Need to wait for newer version to get full support of bots


so anyone for a game right now ? half an hour, thats all.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. we got a clan here to run



Dude, how about making a Google Site for your clan?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

wow... had a fight in the bath, and devil joined later
we both rocked
devil and I both got pwned when we started our respective assaults
but both recovered
luckily for devil, he got only wounded enemies, so he got fragged less
I and three more guys were in the rush point, guarding the base
we were brutually grenaded and when I assaulted with my AK-103, they group attacked me
then I switched to m4, then LR300
still no rythem
while devil was enjoying himself
finally I chose nergv and then began MY game
we both had same score
devil was a medic too
I often ran out of ammo at all wrong times
but DE helped once and I stuck to it
accuracy with nergv and scilencer is high
I could easily arena snipe in the pool yard
I couln't see what devil was doing, but he was great
he was roaming nearly every single square inch of the map
and yes, blue is easier than red to play in
I came back when we switched to eagle map


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> yep i try to heal everyone(teammates) in vicinity, though sometime gets shot in pelvis while healing


heh,yea that is fun killing two people within 4-5 bullets.



MetalheadGautham said:


> wow... had a fight in the bath, and devil joined later
> we both rocked
> devil and I both got pwned when we started our respective assaults
> but both recovered
> ...



sadly our team was filled with absolute noobs,one guys was killed 15 times and he hadn't killed even one  otherwise i would have kicked some real ass.

where was I?the buggers were attacking from above so,I was guarding that portion.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> sadly our team was filled with absolute noobs,one guys was killed 15 times and he hadn't killed even one  otherwise i would have kicked some real ass.
> 
> where was I?the buggers were attacking from above so,I was guarding that portion.


yah... I remember vaguely seeing you steal my kills from above
but you rocked man!
and I hated those n00bs...
they just got in my way by not moving
some shot at closed doors and didn't allow me to open those doors
I too was doing guard duty, at the two ground floor entrances
I had to stand in the locker room staircase
was waiting for them with a scilenced nergev
but they almost managed to counter my stratagy with group attacks
and one guy cleverly managed to come in the opposite way
and killed me from behind
then there were these guys doing suicide missions with grenades to kill me
but I killed them with MY gun before they had a chance to let their 'nades 'splode
so I still gained a frag


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ lol suicide attack missions. 

My mouse went kaput after yesterdays UT session.  
Still managed to score 47:35 wid my notebook mouse on map casa. It was FFA.

Anyone free after 9pm?


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Dude, how about making a Google Site for your clan?


if things work out well,i will buy a domain and hosting for us 



MetalheadGautham said:


> even G36 is a dangerous weapon in the hands of the guy who knows what he is doing.


G36 is known to me from S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Its one of the most accurate advanced weapon in the game. Though it was named GP37 in S.T.K.A.L.E.R

Here are the screenies ofl G36 from S.T.A.L.K.E.R
*Looks like a Bloodsucker is coming down my way:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12010_krk54/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-39-49_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Didn't make it to, succumbed a feet away:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12009_acm8w/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-40-04_%28l07_military%29.jpg

*Now which drive to ride on, damn they all are wrecked:*
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12011_hn4m7/ss_jit159_02-13-08_01-39-38_%28l07_military%29.jpg

Zoomed In
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12260_8zmxr/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-31-24_%28l07_military%29.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12261_bpml8/ss_jit159_02-13-08_18-31-37_%28l07_military%29.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ lol suicide attack missions.
> 
> My mouse went kaput after yesterdays UT session.
> Still managed to score 47:35 wid my notebook mouse on map casa. It was FFA.
> ...


I hate those suicide misions. They always send somebody with a grenade after me, so that others waiting outside can get in 

and my mouse is already kaput. I can't move around easily, as the sensitivity of my mouse is too low. Thats why I suck in open spaces where I need to turn around fast. But ut4_swim is perfect for me, even with high ping and bad mouse.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, I play on a laptop with 945GM. How pathetic could that be?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 6, 2008)

ok guys a very-very good news..

vstreet(India) has setup a ut4.1 pure server on which I get 30-50 pings.All thanks to Aditya(He's a admin in erodov forums+vstreet server is setup by him).

Now all the noobs who complain that they play bad cuz they get high pings get your as&es together and stop cribbing.

name :V-Street.net/Erodov.com | UrbanTerror 4.1 Server

ip adress :202.63.160.44:27960


just copy the ip adress,start UT4.1,press tilde(~) key,type connect<space>Ip adress<enter>.


this will be our new hub for UT from now on(hellsheaven sucks too bad).see ya there and yea be ready to get your butt kicked cuz some very fine CS players from India will be playing there.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

thnx man will check it now

pings were kewl(70 for me)
50 for Devil
54 for ixxy (dunno whos this guy)

But not much players to play as team, hope to see u guys there too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ok guys a very-very good news..
> 
> vstreet(India) has setup a ut4.1 pure server on which I get 30-50 pings.All thanks to Aditya(He's a admin in erodov forums+vstreet server is setup by him).
> 
> ...


god bless adithya
I am forever grateful to him
time to kick some butt once exam is over


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

ok guys, got around 20-30 mins for a game right now. Please give me company at adithya's place

adithya's server out.
so used hellsheaven
finally mastered G36
and riyadh.
trick is to use zoom and hide and fire
even nergev is good at riyadh


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 6, 2008)

it's aditya..

guys be there at v-street server at 10-10:30pm today,we'll have quite a no. of very good players to play with.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 6, 2008)

> even nergev is good at riyadh


Are you [DF]slayer?


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Are you [DF]slayer?


yep he is


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 6, 2008)

Good Good . Im taking down names. He used that Negrev on me  !!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Good Good . Im taking down names. He used that Negrev on me  !!!



look at the first post in this thread, all player names are listed there


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 6, 2008)

guys join v-street server right now if you wanna play.


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2008)

Come online PPl everyone getting gr8 pings


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 7, 2008)

Tried the server today morning and the pings were really great.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Good Good . Im taking down names. He used that Negrev on me  !!!


its got insane accuracy if you move your mouse around the player while firing/ Else it just looses out badly. Where you that [n00b] guy ? You played well.

Can someone recomend me a sub Rs.500/- lazer mouse thats got a good enough sensitivity to play games like this properly ? My current iBall Optical is like the old ball mice. It sucks in motion. I can't make accurate short distance motions with it.



amitava82 said:


> lol, I play on a laptop with 945GM. How pathetic could that be?


didn't notice the post of yours...
anyway, compared to the high end and mid range cards quake 3 was made for, you have a pretty decent gma 950 onboard. Give it the right amount of vram and you should be fine playing urban terror


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 7, 2008)

Changed that its now [DF]ImaBaby..|..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Changed that its now [DF]ImaBaby..|..


repeat please.
but this time, write nothing but the EXACT NAME YOU WANT to display
because I am not sure if that ...|.. is a part of the name.
awaiting your next post in the following format:





			
				Format said:
			
		

> *[DF]YournameHere*
> 
> Strengths:
> insert skills here
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

@hullap: updated your profile.

so now you want to come online at hellsheaven ? I am there in 5 minutes.

anybody else also welcome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @hullap: updated your profile.
> 
> so now you want to come online at hellsheaven ? I am there in 5 minutes.
> 
> anybody else also welcome.



me 2 coming


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 7, 2008)

> repeat please.
> but this time, write nothing but the EXACT NAME YOU WANT to display
> because I am not sure if that ...|.. is a part of the name.
> awaiting your next post in the following format:



My id is "[DF]ImABaby..|.." 

Strengths:
Not many 

Weaknesses:
Er Sniping I guess  . You need pretty good pings for that. 

Strategy:
Run straight out in the line of fire and slaughter anything that moves before it slaughters you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

had a match with [DF]Abtom.
abbey.
I sucked.
34/46


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

waht bout me??did i play well ?


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 7, 2008)

Id: [DF]d1g1t

Strength:
None in particular

Weakness:
Today is the first time I played a multiplayer game ;/
So died twice as many times as I killed
Another weakness: I have a big exam coming up, so not online much for a month

Strategy:
Hide is corners and wait for people to passby


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> Id: [DF]d1g1t
> 
> Strength:
> None in particular
> ...


dude, please don't use [DF] unless you KNOW something. Till then, use just d1g1t. This was MY first multiplayer game too. I too found it difficult. But I worked for a week and was fighting fit(pun intended).

so good luck with learning, and once you do, you are welcome to the clan.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> waht bout me??did i play well ?


you were great. True to your 8800GTS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

Played again.Played very poorly.
killed 67 and died 78 times.WTF!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 7, 2008)

The Vnet server seems to be empty mostly. Anyone wanna play today before 11pm?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

me


----------



## hullap (Mar 7, 2008)

i may come.
ill try my best to come


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 7, 2008)

played for a while on server on map abbey. [DF]Whatever joined me later. 
Got thoroughly pwned.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

^^try to play some FPSes on high difficulty

A bit of practice and u can kick some arse, keep ur senses alert, headshot while being unpredictable


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2008)

anyone now playing UT ?? 
in 202.63.160.44:27960


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

today i installed ubuntu and got it working!!!woot!!
i wnat to plau UrT on ubuntu,tell me how to do that and plz give the DLlinks


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2008)

@ sunny : Windows me aa abhi UrT Khelne ke liye.......baad me u play from ubuntu


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> @ sunny : Windows me aa abhi UrT Khelne ke liye.......baad me u play from ubuntu


coming in 15 mins


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ Join me in this server 
202.63.160.44:27960


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

^^
come to hellsheaven.co.za


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ok

Sunny tu waha nahi hai .................


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

just press *get list* and the V-street server will be added automatically,
no need to type in console 202.63.160.44:27960 



Sunny1211993 said:


> today i installed ubuntu and got it working!!!woot!!
> i wnat to plau UrT on ubuntu,tell me how to do that and plz give the DLlinks



hav u dloaded the game ?

if yes then install it
1. Installation is simple in linux, just download the zipped file (approx 700MB),.
2. Extract it.
3. then just change the permission of the file named "ioUrbanTerror.i386" to executible by using this command in terminal


> sudo chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386


4. Double click this file, and the game will commence.
5. Click on play online > get new list (u need to be connected to internet at this point to get the server list)
6. Join any server with low pings for better gameplay


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

the file is already executable.
so extract game to folder
rit clik on desk
create launcher
in command, paste location of iourbanterror.i386
in name, paste urban terror
in description, paste game description
then klik ok


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

do we need to make all teh Dled files executable??
i had to do chmod *x xxxxxxx with my nvidia driver


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> do we need to make all teh Dled files executable??
> i had to do chmod *x xxxxxxx with my nvidia driver


nope only one file need to be executable as written in previous post,

You can create a link by dragging and dropping the ioUrbanTerror.i386 icon using middle mouse button (it gives an option for copy here, move here and link here)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

yea it worked well!!!
i just dragged the file to the terminal and pressed enter and yoooo.hey!linux also detected y sound card!


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> yea it worked well!!!
> i just dragged the file to the terminal and pressed enter and yoooo.hey!linux also detected y sound card!


better make a shortcut to the desktop by middle mouse button dragging


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> better make a shortcut to the desktop by middle mouse button dragging


Done!


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 8, 2008)

Where all you guyz are playing ?? Which Server ??
By the way add me too 
Name is [DF]Hustler
Have to experience my Strongness n Weakness
thats it, coz didn't played too much


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 9, 2008)

i have downloaded as well.which server dou u guys play on and when?
i got a server with ~50 ping but empty rest were 200+


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

^^hellsheaven

v-street


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

cyberpyrate said:


> i have downloaded as well.which server dou u guys play on and when?
> i got a server with ~50 ping but empty rest were 200+


where the HELL did you get ~50 ping ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> where the HELL did you get ~50 ping ?


get new list

a new server V-street/Erodov is added to the list

Its hosted in India, i was getting around 70 pings, but the worst is that the no of players there is always less and its FFA all the time

PS: Devil was the one to inform abt this server 

Or manually u can connect using this command at console (press tilde ~ to activate console)
connect 202.63.160.44:27960


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

me in v-street now. anyone comming ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

^^
im coming


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> im coming


I got bored of waiting there, so I switched to another server.
BTW, its not TDM, its FFA. FFA can never help you train in UrT, as its just for fun.
I hope the V-Street server becomes Team Deathmatch soon. FFA hardly attracts audience. Thats why it is so empty.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

in fact i kept waiting for u and also IMed u but got no reply.come to hellsheaven,im also coming


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> in fact i kept waiting for u and also IMed u but got no reply.come to hellsheaven,im also coming


sry. I need to study now. Will meet after midnight if you are willing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> sry. I need to study now. Will meet after midnight if you are willing.


ill come


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ill come


I meant wednesday and thursday midnignt. Tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

*Announcement:*​*
If any Mod or Admin is intrested in joining this club, he/she is more than welcome.*

I am sick and tired of having to edit the first post every few days for some silly name update
I will be glad if a mod cum gamer comes here and does that job for me
So anybody willing kya ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 12, 2008)

woot! my net is back to normal now and I am ready to kick some more noob butt .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> woot! my net is back to normal now and I am ready to kick some more noob butt .


Hellsheaven??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 12, 2008)

anytime noob .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> anytime noob .


noob??I dont play that well like u but i aint a noob


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

Me too want to join...........
just tell me the server IP


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fragging you all is my right-hand job...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 13, 2008)

ok guys,be there at vstreet server(the one with lowest pings ) at 10pm today.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Roger that.


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2008)

ill try to come


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

i cant  sucked my BW


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 13, 2008)

heh.np.I will be great fun though.


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone playing now????


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

WTF the ppl there booted my friend who was playing.he used sumthin like a cheatcode or soo and  now they'll think i was cheating.
WHAT THE FCUK

@MetalHeadGautam
Please change my nick to [DF]urDADA


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

wth happened man ??


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

after i had played urt when i had about 23:15(luck with sniper in riyad) i quit the game.
then my brother sat on out comp and without asking me he used some trainer of some kind and cheated in the game.they booted him from the game. 
now it must have brought shame to Devil Fighters


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

bad...bad..really bad


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> after i had played urt when i had about 23:15(luck with sniper in riyad) i quit the game.
> then my brother sat on out comp and without asking me he used some trainer of some kind and cheated in the game.they booted him from the game.
> now it must have brought shame to Devil Fighters


act more responcibily next time.
use your own user account with password.

and from now on, I am *[DF]DarkPhoenix*


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

^ i had password but it had been reset by him


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ i had password but it had been reset by him


how can YOUR PASSWORD be RESET BY SOMEONE ELSE ? Does he have the r00t password ?

if he indeed is the owner of the r00t account, then better make a switch to another distro with thyself as root.

and if you all share a single user, as usually done in windows, then concider splitting.
linux is MEANT to be used with lots of users.
each guy needs his/her own user.


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

no im on xp  . both of us are administrators.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> no im on xp  . both of us a administrators.


too bad.
then what about linux ? why not change playing feild ?
and who is older ? you or your brother ?

PS: or are you still waiting for hardy ?


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

my bro is older and i have ubuntu gusty since many months but i have to reinstall it so i thought ill w8 for hardy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> my bro is older and i have ubuntu gusty since many months but i have to reinstall it so i thought ill w8 for hardy


if your bro is older, you have no chance to deny him admin rights
but I control my PC rather will, restricting my lil sis's admin rights.


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

if  he was younger then i would hav only given right to use firefox with internet


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> if  he was younger then i would hav only given right to use firefox with internet


is he a geek ?
or have you told him to not use your user name ?
because if you mess this up, all of us will suffer.


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

donot worry he is not actually a g33k neither am i but thats not the point. i ve uninstalled UrT and deleted its setup but i hav it on my external harddisk and its encrypted . even if he gets it he'll play with user name "[FOOL]AimBot"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap said:


> donot worry he is not actually a g33k neither am i but thats not the point. i ve uninstalled UrT and deleted its setup but i hav it on my external harddisk and its encrypted . even if he gets it *he'll play with user name "[FOOL]AimBot*"


genius !


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

[arrogant]Thank you,Thank you
Hold your applause  ,
And no autographs, please[/arrogant].


and BTW before my brother played i got 23:15 in riyad


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello, Will anybody add my info. in first page

[DF]Hustler AKA anujsaini

Strength:

I Prefer Assaulting
H&K G36 (Close to Mastering it)
LR 300 (Good with it, in near Combats)
Grenades (Smtimes Useful)
Sniping - SR8 Rocks !!
Maps - Uptown, Abbey ( Good in Both )

Weakness:

Snippers - Just Hate Them
Always Rush
Map - Riyadh(It Sucks for me always)
Bad in Sniping

Strategy:

Go to others Base, Hide then Kick sm butts
Assaulting
Rush,Hide, Spot Enemy n F*** Them
Never let Enemies to intrude in your base

Best Score Yet  78:37 in Uptown


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ok


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 17, 2008)

filled-void aka imababy is a wonderful team player,you are never out of health when he's in your team.I freakin' love him :d.

I,now, usually end up being the best or the second best player from my team(most kills or CTF points) but still I die a lot mostly cuz I like open assaulting and not camping.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2008)

> filled-void aka imababy is a wonderful team player,you are never out of health when he's in your team.I freakin' love him :d.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^ok


Thanks !!



The_Devil_Himself said:


> cuz I like open assaulting and not camping.



Right Choice  !!


M playing Right now, anybody cming ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

todays my last exam.
me free from 3 pm.


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

ill cum


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

WHOSE [DF]Deadly


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

come gautam.
and me playing excellently with snipe. 7 kills in a row 27:23



EVERYONES CHEATING IN HELLZ


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

I am comming right now. But I first need to wait for my friend to report in here. He is Kel Thuzard in this forum.



hullap said:


> WHOSE [DF]Deadly


I think it maybe kel. How does he play ? if its n00bish, it must be kel. Else its someone else.


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

dunnoo he was nt in my team and i was just sniping and if u want a snipe maybe i can fill that SPOT



EDIT
I am sumtime also usin id "fun2sh"


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally i am UP ^.^ 

So which server ?


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

YAY 2day my  ratio was 83:60.
THIS WAS MY LONGEST SESSION EVER!!.
Finnaly,The training with bots paid off.
TDH and FilledVoid were also there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

°K£l†huzaD° said:


> Finally i am UP ^.^
> 
> So which server ?


hellsheaven.
but I think you need some serious tweaks for performance.

@others:

he has intel 865 chipset with onboard, P4 HT 2.88 GHz, 256 mb DDR266 ram and 256 mb DDR333 ram. And he also has a 15" flat LCD monitor. But the game sucks on his Win SP2. He uses a 40 gb IDE hdd thats 5400 rpm. He reports that he has serious performance issues even with everything turned off and at the bare minimum, and when he faces 3 or more people at a time, his comp hangs for 2 seconds and he gets fragged. But there are no issues while facing somebody one on one. He was a G36 based Spawn Camper, playing for the Blue Team in riyadh and later playing in ut4_swim. The same issues were noticed in both places. Ping was 250, server was hellsheaven.

Any suggestions ?(I am posting for him as his BSNL net has reached bandwidth limit and he will be able to come online only at night time unlimited 2am to 8am period.


----------



## hullap (Mar 19, 2008)

let me think.....
Did u try ubuntu on it


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

I get above 50 fps in Riyadh but in XP fps drops down to 19-20 in riyadh.

So ubuntu ftw


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 20, 2008)

hullap said:


> let me think.....
> Did u try ubuntu on it


he hardly has space in that 40gb ide hdd.
he can't install anything without removing his other prized posessions like warcraft.


----------



## hullap (Mar 20, 2008)

wasnt there a utility that could resize NTFS partitions.
make a 2 or 3 gb new partition
and install ubuntu in the new partition


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 20, 2008)

I get 9-12fps in riyadh in xp sp2.  Other maps too don't differ much. I wonder why?
Wil first check in my laptop, if that doesnt workout then I wil install ubuntu.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 20, 2008)

^^which onboard?

i get 40+ fps on my onboard gma3000 with 2gb RAM,I play URT on vista BTW.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 20, 2008)

me
[DF]DarkPhoenix
right now
mostely hellsheaven
anyone with me ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^which onboard?
> 
> i get 40+ fps on my onboard gma3000 with 2gb RAM,I play URT on vista BTW.



its a 915 mobo wid nvidia5200fx with 1.5GB Ram. Even at the lowest settings, the performance sucks. 

I'm gonna install ubuntu ASAP.

BTW anyone got any tips for movement while facing an enemy? I seem to get stuck and end up dead or either loose my aim.


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

^^head shot, dont go berserk

jump while strafing and filling the opponent head with leads.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 21, 2008)

1.Im a Noob:just aim at the fuking head and shot in bursts.

2.Im Still A nOOB:Crouch while aiming at the head,you can try sideways movement too.

3.Ok,I dont wanna get killed too often:Sideways movement and jumps,mind you it will take way many bullets to kill this way.Front jump often leand to headshots for me,but probability of death also increases.

4.Im a Fuking kickass pro:Two ways I have seen the most 7331 players using.first one is from good old cs1.6:small random sideways movement in both sides which wont let you get hit too often and aiming at the heads.I have seen good players killing 10's of opponents this way.Second needs too much URT expertise:jumping off walls repeatedly and aiming at heads,this takes opponent by surprise and is usually good for defending as in CTF.



good players either use lr300(most used) or m4a carbine,or sr8+ump\shotgun combo.

I dont use ak103 anymore cuz it has serious aiming problems when used in automatic mode.LR300 is the best if you can hit headshots.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 21, 2008)

The Basics -  By a Noob!

1. Never ever place yourself in Open Sight.
2. Never ever stand still. If you do you are like painting a bulls eye on your head. 
3. Do not ever hold down the fire button for Weapons like G36 , M4 etc press them a couple of times for bursts of fire. its more accurate. 
4. If you kill someone at one place. get the hell out of there cause theres a 90% chance hes pissed and hes coming back for you. 
5. Learn how to use the E key to run and reach places fast. 
6. If you need a medic Stop running from them and do Not stand in open fire. 
7. Watch the possible entry sections for enemy soldiers while your medic helas you. 

if you can do this much it will help you at least from dying alot


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok guys, here is the plan:

Since we have different schedule, its really difficult to track of [DF]s and play together. So, I was thinking of creating a shared calender on Google Calender where everyone can post their playing schedule and free time. Just post when and what time  you will be playing and where OR when you are free. That way the chances of playing together is higher. And we also get to know who is No. 1 [DF]...    Just PM your gmail ID and I'll add you to the Calender account.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Ok guys, here is the plan:
> 
> we also get to know who is No. 1 [DF]...   .



Whatever a.k.a the_devil_himself!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 22, 2008)

> And we also get to know who is No. 1 [DF]...





> Whatever a.k.a the_devil_himself!



Theres this dude named IAmABaby he obviously owns.  Now I go back and crawl under the rock I came out of.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

r u a crab


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 22, 2008)

One man to rule you all, One gun to bring you down in the hells and frag you all.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 22, 2008)

^^bring it on biatch,i have been dying to play with you.



FilledVoid said:


> Theres this dude named IAmABaby he obviously owns.  Now I go back and crawl under the rock I came out of.



ok few confusions!

1.I though iamababy was a chick,.

2.When did you have better score than me?One time I remember was when I was experimenting with your sucky g36 and you bypassed me with 1-2 more kills,duh.

lets have a battle of the [DF]'s and decide who's pwns all rest.


one more thing DM sucks bigtime,no aim nothing just killlings,I would prefer CTF anyday.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2008)

Played quite well 2day!!
anybody coming?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 22, 2008)

FINALLY.... Guys,ur tips helped a lot. 

Today i was playing at hellsheaven and later WTH,Abtom and IamaBaby joined. It was fun....

Samserious is free tonight after 10:30. Hoping to see u guys then.

PS: My fav maps: Swim,uptown,abbey and riyadh.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 22, 2008)

> 2.When did you have better score than me?One time I remember was when I was experimenting with your sucky g36 and you bypassed me with 1-2 more kills,duh.



Im an ubah medic too so I get bonus points there . But Babies rule all! But seriously speaking I suck at the game I was just joking around  !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2008)

hey guys,in abbey i was playing quite well but in riyadh im getting seriosly pissed off!
i am shooting at the blue team guys like hell!!but they are just not dying,what can be the prob?i get pings arnd 300.help wud be apprecieated


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

just see if others are getting the similar pings (around 300), 
if yes then u r lacking somewhere in tactics


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 22, 2008)

^^he is hitting their legs.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

^that sounds serious


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2008)

guys im on ubuntu can u tell me instructions for UrT.
i think there were some fundas like CHMOD


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> just press *get list* and the V-street server will be added automatically,
> no need to type in console 202.63.160.44:27960
> 
> 
> ...





hullap said:


> guys im on ubuntu can u tell me instructions for UrT.
> i think there were some fundas life CHMOD



look above


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2008)

thnx

BTW anyone played here 
*www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/randompic_menu/images/shot0018.jpg
looks like de_dust 2 in CS


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

i hav played here


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 22, 2008)

The Kingdom^.


----------



## remrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Good review, But the game.....

hey the game, how do i play it single player with the   computer ai


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2008)

^ go here *forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8053.0.html


----------



## hullap (Mar 23, 2008)

Im free the whole day


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone want to challenge the Dark Phoenix, the king of high ping haters ?


----------



## hullap (Mar 24, 2008)

today i played with *[DF]Spartan, AKA iNFiNiTE & [DF]ImaBaby*
and i pwned everyone.
first there was this 2 on 1, and me alone with infinite and annother person.
i pwned them easily then i had a long session and i had sumthin 76 to 30 or sumthin. 
*and metalhead i CHALLENGE YOU*




The_Devil_Himself said:


> lets have a battle of the [DF]'s and decide who's pwns all rest.



Alright , Well play at Riyad(the map we played the most) at v-street, Today @ 8:30 or 9.
The one with most frags wins and will be crowned "[DF]Champ" and regularly well have this kinda tournament.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

hullap said:


> today i played with *[DF]Spartan, AKA iNFiNiTE & [DF]ImaBaby*
> and i pwned everyone.
> first there was this 2 on 1, and me alone with infinite and annother person.
> i pwned them easily then i had a long session and i had sumthin 76 to 30 or sumthin.
> *and metalhead i CHALLENGE YOU*


I can't come till I either fix $indow$ or make UrT run in Ubuntu.
Yesterday, windows seriously screwed up when I tried to install an ADSL modem driver.
You know my sad story with UrT on linux.


hullap said:


> Alright , Well play at Riyad(the map we played the most) at v-street, Today @ 8:30 or 9.
> The one with most frags wins and will be crowned "[DF]Champ" and regularly well have this kinda tournament.


Good Idea. The winner gets to use the title [DF]Name[CHAMP].
the torunament shall be weekly.
We need to find a day when all are free though.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

[DF]Name[CHAMP] sounds rubbish 

Make it a tag as [DF]Name\elite/

@Metalhead
change my nick to [DF]Arbiter


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> [DF]Name[CHAMP] sounds rubbish
> 
> Make it a tag as [DF]Name\elite/


 
+1, Sounds Noobish IMO.
How abt _[DF][E]Name _?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, here is a better system:

anyone with a frag/death ratio over 1 is called [DF]Name/elite\
the one with the highest number of frags is called [DF]Name\lord/


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

i concur that, yep 

@Metalhead
*change my nick to [DF]Arbiter*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> @Metalhead
> *change my nick to [DF]Arbiter*


done


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

^^thnx


----------



## hullap (Mar 24, 2008)

So i think i am an elite.
i have about 1 to 2.5 

and i think Saturday nights should be the BEST
And it should Be MONTHLY


----------



## hullap (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry Spartan i cant play  because one of my friends is coming.
Although i hate him , him family is my family's friends, so i cant ignore him


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 24, 2008)

Who is the daddy?


----------



## hullap (Mar 24, 2008)

Me  (atleast at snipers)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

I have only the following problems left now while playing:

1. High Pings
2. Low Mouse Sensitivity
3. Mosquitoes
4. Itchy Fingers, Thighs and Hands

none of them can be cured


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

for mosquitos use all-out 
and for itch, use any anti itch solution


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> for mosquitos use all-out
> and for itch, use any anti itch solution


tried 'em all


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

i too have itch but i just ignore it. u too try it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> i too have itch but i just ignore it. u too try it


Its impossible. The mosquitoes only make it worse. If I turn the fan on to drive mosquitoes away, then I start shivering. There is no way out for me.


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

try this
*img.alibaba.com/photo/200984727/electronic_mosquito_racket.summ.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> try this
> *img.alibaba.com/photo/200984727/electronic_mosquito_racket.summ.jpg


dude, don't be riddiculous.
I will be playing, with left hand on keyboard and right hand on mouse.
Should I use my central hand for mosquitoes or what ?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Get GoodNight, Seriously , it helps me a lot with those pesky mosquitoes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Get GoodNight, Seriously , it helps me a lot with those pesky mosquitoes.


its not safe for a guy like me who suffers from asthma...


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Oh, Hmm. Cancel that then.


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

mosquito net then.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> mosquito net then.
> but i think that racket should work


forget it.
the net won't work as the mosquitoes often seek shelter in the computer table's insides.
I just need to learn to cope with them.

Now for some worse news: I can't play UrT during the day till april, because I have barely any bandwidth left for this month.


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2008)

BTW u know how to setup my own server for sum use now with a friend living just 50 meters away.


----------



## Ecko (Mar 25, 2008)

Unable to find anything else than this

*gadgets.in/content/view/48/58/

So just ask apple to make a slim USB Mosquito Repellent 

Something more

*www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2006/05/mosquito_repeller_necklace_keeps_pests_at_bay.html

and also try this if everything fails

*www.bagwellpromotions.com/mosquito-repellent-bracelets.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> BTW u know how to setup my own server for sum use now with a friend living just 50 meters away.


try having a lan connection.
or, you can ask him to come over to your house with a laptop or the PC, and you can make the lan connection even more cheaper.

If you try online play with him, it will be a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

i thought about ur problem the whole day at skool 2day.
So please answer sum questions

Do u keep ur windows open.(if yes, CLOSE THEM)
(if above is false then) mosquitoes might be breeding in some cooler or any stagnant water. spray oil on it.
if still No then i have only one solution;- take a mosquito racket and beat th sh1t outta all the mosquitoes. then take a mosquito net and cover ur computer table with then. and u can use those gadgets which Ecko has mentioned as they create some very high frequency sounds(which u might not be able to hear as ur old) so try them


----------



## RaghavKanwal (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey i need help...
I just installed Urban Terror but I cant play over the internet as either it says that this is any invalid game folder or there are no other players to play...
Also, hullap told me to install XFire, which I have done.

Can Any1 plz sort it out for me???

Thanks in advance


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

hullap said:


> ...and u can use those gadgets which Ecko has mentioned as they create some very high frequency sounds(which u might not be able to hear as ur old) so try them



Those darn things barely work, believe me.


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

RaghavKanwal said:


> Hey i need help...
> I just installed Urban Terror but I cant play over the internet as either it says that this is any invalid game folder or there are no other players to play...
> Also, hullap told me to install XFire, which I have done.
> 
> ...


if u are on vista den remve the game from your program files and install it any other place.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 28, 2008)

Downloading the game right now from torrents.Due to bandwidth cap, I will have to download around 200 mb this month and the remaining next month.Hoping to meet you guys next month.!


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

happy fragging shady


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 29, 2008)

pwned both samserious and imababy just now,so they are out of competition.I am the lord.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 29, 2008)

You sir are so full of it.....


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> pwned both samserious and imababy just now,so they are out of competition.I am the lord.


Im still there to Snipe your a$$

BTW i have decided that ill be full time medic


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

anyione know what has happend to v-street
it a appears to be offline


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2008)

me finally able to play again


----------



## hullap (Apr 2, 2008)

^ gr8
but HOW?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 2, 2008)

Finally I downloaded the game.!


----------



## hullap (Apr 2, 2008)

gr8 wanna play now


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi i play This game my name there is [DF]WTH AKA Kapil


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 5, 2008)

@Devil: This thread is dying out now that I have taken a break


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 5, 2008)

^^i was just spamming around.....


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

2 day i got 98:31 
i used mainly G36, Grenade Launcher and sometimes LR300


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 6, 2008)

Any one free after 9:30 tonight? Mostly me,hullap,sunny and filled-void play at night.

So DarkPhoenix why don't u join us ?


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

ok ill come at 9:30PM

Sorry dudes cant come 2day,
have to go with my elder brother.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
hellz is offline


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

What the hell!!!!
no hellz???


----------



## TaiwaneseSmurf (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont kno if this is the place to post this but im having trouble playing the game. everytime i double click on ioUrbanTerror.i386 my screen turns black then it goes back to whatever i was lookin at but bigger and my mouse freezes.  help plz i really wanna try this game out.


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> What the hell!!!!
> no hellz???


now fixed 



TaiwaneseSmurf said:


> i dont kno if this is the place to post this but im having trouble playing the game. everytime i double click on ioUrbanTerror.i386 my screen turns black then it goes back to whatever i was lookin at but bigger and my mouse freezes.  help plz i really wanna try this game out.


maybe some gfx problem.
but if u have wine u can run the .exe file easily(i tried  it once, i was curious)
Try that


----------



## TaiwaneseSmurf (Apr 6, 2008)

dunno why but i tried installing wine and it dont work. this is what happens
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
        Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
E: Broken packages
i installed wine last week just fine from wine HQ but now i dunno why it wont install.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

TaiwaneseSmurf said:


> dunno why but i tried installing wine and it dont work. this is what happens
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


try a sudo dpkg --configure -a 
select all repos and then try.I also used to get these kinda errors but they got fixed.


----------



## TaiwaneseSmurf (Apr 7, 2008)

after putting this in(sudo dpkg --configure -a) this came out(dpkg: status database area is locked by another process)
hmm i restarted comp and put it in again and nothin came out.


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

dude try to run the executable file by the terminal and see what error u get


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2008)

TaiwaneseSmurf said:


> after putting this in(sudo dpkg --configure -a) this came out(dpkg: status database area is locked by another process)
> hmm i restarted comp and put it in again and nothin came out.


i think ur synaptic packge manager is messed up.better start the thread in OSS section.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 8, 2008)

TaiwaneseSmurf said:


> i dont kno if this is the place to post this but im having trouble playing the game. everytime i double click on ioUrbanTerror.i386 my screen turns black then it goes back to whatever i was lookin at but bigger and my mouse freezes.  help plz i really wanna try this game out.


post your xorg.conf file here please.
and tell your system configuration.

PS: Don't, I repeat, D.O.N.T. Run it in Wine. Its a graphics driver problem.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 8, 2008)

Im gonna host a server today and we r going to test it tonight between 9:30-10:30IST. All DF's welcome.

Wil post the details later.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2008)

@gautham-im no more noob to the clan so plzz change my profile in ur 1st post.

i am very good at sniping and assaulting with G36
weakness-high pings


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2008)

@ [DF]DarkPhoenix
i have developed a love for LR300 too and ill be trying to play better with it, so if ull add sunny's info pls add LR300 to mine to

thnx


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 8, 2008)

me and hullap tested the server and its working. 

the ip is 59.95.128.191

for those who dont know: use ~ to bring the console and use the command "connect <ip>"

waiting for u all. the server wil be up till 10:30pm.IST


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2008)

hey guys,,,my best play by far!!!
50:28!!!! only G36 used.It roxxxx!!
@infinite- im cming


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 8, 2008)

Just had 10 minutes worth of game.Managed like 5 kills and infinte deaths.! Is that good for a first time noob.?And how to join hellsheaven server.?
This game is way too different for CS and ,hopefully, for the better.Aparently, camping, is like committing suicide in this game.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 8, 2008)

cant join your server dude.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 8, 2008)

Either its not up or the IP is wrong.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Either its not up or the IP is wrong.


They ended the game and went to hellsheaven.Now if someone can tell me how to get there.....


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2008)

all come on the IRC


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 8, 2008)

Its up now 59.95.128.191


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2008)

TDH come fast,
were playing CTF


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 8, 2008)

started the server again and played for an an hr i guess. was fun.
Filled-Void and gagandeep joined later. 

RE: Closed server. We all went to hellz coz it was boring wid too few players.

How about making this a weekly thing?
And can someone let me know how to configure my Kaspersky firewall, so i dont have to turn it off everytime we play?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> started the server again and played for an an hr i guess. was fun.
> Filled-Void and gagandeep joined later.
> 
> RE: Closed server. We all went to hellz coz it was boring wid too few players.
> ...


Hey install linux na!!
no need for FWs AVs and UrT runs better on ubuntu than vista(at least 4 me)
and  i get better pings too.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah ubuntu gives me more fps compares to xp


----------



## hullap (Apr 10, 2008)

me and infinte r thinking of as 9-10 session 2day
he'll update later

and infinite pls make it CTF


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 10, 2008)

ok i m starting the server now. sorry i was late guys.

ip:59.95.131.254


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 10, 2008)

Try XFCE for UrT.My fps jumps from around 17-20 in KDE to 30+ in Xfce.!


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, I have this problem all of a sudden.When I click on Get New List, it searches for servers for a few seconds but none shows up.  I can't even visit UrT forums or official site.Anyone else facing this.?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 11, 2008)

^^nopes,but keep trying and you will get thelist eventually.The same happens to me everytime I try to update list,I have to try atleast 4-5 times before anything shows up.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 11, 2008)

ok...And can you access their site or forums.?


----------



## hullap (Apr 11, 2008)

So will anyone play 2night?

im happy that this clan is a *www.coolavatars.net/avatars/20/no-cheat.gifclan


----------



## hullap (Apr 12, 2008)

lwts have a knife contest 2day,
anyione with 2mbps should host and change g_gear to 63


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the server.cfg setup and mapcycle.txt is there by default. Where is he. He isnt in IRC> Whoever is the host please take the file before I log lol.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey every1, wanna join tonight

Wil keep the server up till 11.30pm~12.00am IST.

Waiting fr u all......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 13, 2008)

baby wasn't in mood today,spoilt all the fun..I dint see the killer baby I know today.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 13, 2008)

It happens, one of the odd days when u get pwned. though CTF was fun.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm a big noob to all these FPFs...This is my first FPS game.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 13, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> It happens, one of the odd days when u get pwned. though CTF was fun.


who my team?Bah we were not in mood today.


And seriously I have seen I play much much better against better players,Standard drops down really low with newbies and not_in_mood_killer_babies.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> not_in_mood_killer_babies.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## austinium (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys,
gr8 to see an Indian clan on UrT, I 've been playing on and off for quite some time now, i wudnt call myself an expert yet, but i can find my way around most maps 

Heres a fix for the "No server list from Master Server"  issue:
on the main screen type ~ to bring down console and type 
connect <ip_address of server>
hellsheaven is @  203.215.243.113:27960
for more IPs have a look here *topservers.beer-garden.org/ut.php , or just google it.

I dont know if someones already posted this fix here.
cheers


----------



## hullap (Apr 14, 2008)

^ we already know 
BTW welcome to this clan and forum


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2008)

austinium said:


> Hi guys,
> gr8 to see an Indian clan on UrT, I 've been playing on and off for quite some time now, i wudnt call myself an expert yet, but i can find my way around most maps
> 
> Heres a fix for the "No server list from Master Server"  issue:
> ...



Are you Tatai or IndianCommando ???


----------



## austinium (Apr 15, 2008)

thnx hullap. Hi Gagandeep, i am neither of the two, i usually play as bLaD3.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 15, 2008)

> thnx hullap. Hi Gagandeep, i am neither of the two, i usually play as bLaD3.


Yes I recall seeing you here and there in that server. Glad to see you here. Enjoy your stay and have a nice time .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 16, 2008)

@austinium: hi and welcome to the clan. 

BTW: hosting a server again.

cya all there.


Update:Server Closed.


----------



## austinium (Apr 18, 2008)

hi guys, saw a couple of us on hellsheven today, looks like theres something wrong with my mouse, if anyones reading this get to hellsheaven now!!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 18, 2008)

Server Up Again 


IP :59.95.129.22

Join us now!!!


----------



## [DF]Udhay (Apr 20, 2008)

Wassup, im new to your clan. I go on quite frequently on the RSA HellsHeaven Server. Im [DF] Udhay. I used to be part of the [XxX] clan but they were a bunch of jackasses and they made fun of me because im indian. So im here now, with the rest of the indian community. EAT CURRY!!! : )


----------



## jasku (Apr 20, 2008)

guys this game really rocks..with such measly system requirements, its a boon for budget gamers, and the gameplay is simply brilliant...I just played my first game!...and went 12-10...not bad...Id like to join the DF clan...can i?..


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

jasku said:


> Id like to join the DF clan...can i?..


Yes....No need of asking this question, just join...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 20, 2008)

I will join the clan too  count me in


----------



## jasku (Apr 20, 2008)

when do u guys generally play??


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 20, 2008)

jasku said:


> when do u guys generally play??


Expect to see me on hellsheaven in a couple of minutes.!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 20, 2008)

and  yea,watch this video:

*own-age.com/vids/12954

That lauren guy kicks ass bigtime,sr8 and DE pistol ftw!


----------



## austinium (Apr 20, 2008)

hi Udhay, xxx play a lot @ hellsheaven, filipinas aren't they? oh and baby u rock!


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 21, 2008)

Every other day i see a new guy with [DF] prefixed..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 21, 2008)

> Every other day i see a new guy with [DF] prefixed..


Yeah and some times I never see some of the oldies . Especially in IRC. Stop slacking .


----------



## jasku (Apr 22, 2008)

had a good session on riyadh with 'urban' and 'I am a baby', you guys should join in!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 22, 2008)

^^dude,wherever you mention baby,I mean whenever,dont forget to mention how good the baby is,,Or Urban terror gods shall punish you real bad(wait,you haven't met the god,Whatever,right?)


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ you gotta be kidding me..
You must be ready to die..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2008)

> ^^ you gotta be kidding me..
> You must be ready to die..


No Offense meant but..... All your Spawn and base are belong to us!!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> ^^ you gotta be kidding me..
> You must be ready to die..


 
^^Who died a lot today? 

Baby being on a server is fine for me as long as i am on the same side. Baby pwns all.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 23, 2008)

^^you shall be killed at your spawn repeatedly,watch out b!tch,The god just dint like your comment.

and @baby:you are still my biatch.


----------



## hullap (Apr 23, 2008)

ok ppl, we will have a [DF] fight today to see who pwns all,
@amitava, be ready to host 2day night

and BTW, im ready to play with u "god" 

Exteme pwnage to be served by me so LOOK OUT!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^you shall be killed at your spawn repeatedly,watch out b!tch,The god just dint like your comment.
> 
> and @baby:you are still my biatch.


 
Looks like u have confused ur spawn camping skills to be as of GOD.


----------



## hullap (Apr 23, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Looks like u have confused ur spawn camping skills to be as of GOD.





actually spawn raping is done by "WIMPS"


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 23, 2008)

Any1 cming right now ?? , m playing in Hellsheaven


----------



## hullap (Apr 23, 2008)

anujsaini said:


> Any1 cming right now ?? , m playing in Hellsheaven


coming right now


----------



## [DF]Udhay (Apr 23, 2008)

ey sup....i live in hk...so i usually play around...5-10 hk time
if you live in india that would be like 2:30 to like 7:30


----------



## hullap (Apr 23, 2008)

[DF]Udhay;810996 said:
			
		

> ey sup....i live in hk...so i usually play around...5-10 hk time
> if you live in india that would be like 2:30 to like 7:30


im [DF]urDADA as if  didnt know 
and what is ur connection speed? (asking if its high enuf, so we'll catch u to host    )


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2008)

> ^^you shall be killed at your spawn repeatedly,watch out b!tch,The god just dint like your comment.
> 
> and @baby:you are still my biatch.



You know the saying. "Mess with the Baby and he pees on you" ....  . And as a opinion I really don't see why anyone in the Digit Forum shouldn't put a DF prefix if he / she wants too. After all we're just there having fun lol. Its not like we're competing against anyone or doing this as some kind of championship match etc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 23, 2008)

^^exactly,this aint a clan.And FYI only european teams are allowed to compete in official tournaments anyways,.

All you nubsM=get maximum kills for your team==You reach the other team spawn if you are good enough and lame kids get pwned in the process.

@baby:Bah!You just duck down when I try to headshot you,and that pisses me off,You are still my biatch,just that I have to change my tactics just for you.

and yea g36 blows bigtime(second after negav).


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 23, 2008)

> @baby:Bah!You just duck down when I try to headshot you,and that pisses me off,You are still my biatch,just that I have to change my tactics just for you.


Seriously did you think everybody would walk up to you asking you to kill them  .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 23, 2008)

^^nopes,actually other players move sideways and jump(sdieways and backwards) but ducking is kinda ols cs style technique and not many use it,so I have to adjust to it.


again g36 blows bigtime.


and guys I think we should also post our demos,just press f12 anytime while playing to start recording demo and f12 again to stop recording.Then check out demo folder in your urban terror folder,the demos aren't very big sized.


 and if you want to convert hese demos into xvid(.avi files) videos,then open console and type \video,\stopvideo to stop.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2008)

> again g36 blows bigtime.



Who uses it? I use M4. 


> and guys I think we should also post our demos,just press f12 anytime while playing to start recording demo and f12 again to stop recording.Then check out demo folder in your urban terror folder,the demos aren't very big sized.



Nice info thanks never knew this lol.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 24, 2008)

baby knows everything,this info was for the other nub kidds.


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

who the fcuk are u calling n00bs ,
everyone knows how to record


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 24, 2008)

^^now you know.lol.nub.


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

dude, i knew it when i downloaded the game,
anyways, we all are at hellz


----------



## Chirag (Apr 24, 2008)

B!tches


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 24, 2008)

hullap said:


> we all are at hellz



Incoming !!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 24, 2008)

who's your daddy?


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

Chirag said:


> B!tches


what do u actually mean to say


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

^^u need a grad certificate to understand that


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 24, 2008)

Risking incurring the wrath of the hardcore UrT'ers here, I will say this game's bleeding system sucks. Why can't we just concentrate upon killing and team playing rather than pressing 'q' most of the time..?


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

^ because its based on reality 
would u kill a person in real like of first heal urself, think about it


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

Bleeding doesnt kill instantly, but if run loose then the wound could cause death due to severe blood loss and thats a fact.

IMO its one of the unique feature that allures me, add to that u can clamber upon the sccafoldings and baffle enemies.

The same reasom Stalker excels in my expectations.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 24, 2008)

Hitboxxx:noob URt player,,you need not start pressing q as soon as you start bleeding(In middle of a fierce gun battle) just kill the oponnent,get a lil sideways and stop your bleeding.This is the most common mistake noobs make,they start pressing q as soon as they get hit and thus become an easy target.


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *Hitboxxx:noob URt player*,,you need not start pressing q as soon as you start bleeding(In middle of a fierce gun battle) just kill the oponnent,get a lil sideways and stop your bleeding.This is the most common mistake noobs make,they start pressing q as soon as they get hit and thus become an easy target.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
that post really got a smile on my face


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 24, 2008)

WEll.,smile all you can, while you can 

I'm not that much into this game, have played what some 3 sessions so far., but yes I'm a noob here and I have no plans of changing that.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 25, 2008)

^^you are welcome to join our noob clan i.e. [DF],


----------



## Chirag (Apr 25, 2008)

@hullap - Nah nothing. I am in hostel. Exams in 3 weeks. Pains to see this thread..


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

Chirag said:


> @hullap - Nah nothing. I am in hostel. Exams in 3 weeks. Pains to see this thread..


ooh,

BTW im at hellz right now,
see ya all there


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

Come at d1g1t's server
now ip is: 59.92.246.37
FAST


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ Man...I can't connect......

The connection got interrupted while I was playing......

Edit: I can connect now.......


----------



## jasku (Apr 27, 2008)

it was great fun play with all of u!!..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 27, 2008)

who's ye daddy baby?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 27, 2008)

> who's ye daddy baby?


Not you  .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 27, 2008)

who's ye momma(I am female when Im blue)?


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

Mehul's server
202.88.177.211
Come now


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 27, 2008)

stop the downloads when you are hosting the server.

256kbps isn't enough.


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

not lagging now,

come at mehul'l server ppl


----------



## mehulved (Apr 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> stop the downloads when you are hosting the server.
> 
> 256kbps isn't enough.


Need to update to HH before my sister comes.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 27, 2008)

hardy yea!

shut down the server when you are downloading.


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

d1g1t's server
 59.92.242.105

up and running

not lagging now


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> not lagging now


Nope, down and crawling.....

I guess he is downloading something......


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

Bomb mode rocks


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

^^then better play CS


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

^ nope
this one is better


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 28, 2008)

i like TDM better.


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

TDMs just toooo repetitive


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2008)

hullap said:


> TDMs just toooo repetitive


Like CTF isnt


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Like CTF isnt


see my above post,
i posted bomb 
and it isnt actually repetitive


----------



## ika.dips (Apr 29, 2008)

[Edited Batty] Tsk tsk tsk .. See you in hell ..


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ Spam


----------



## pizzapuff (Apr 29, 2008)

Its really more Like CS than Quake. + as posted above, the graphics are umm less than desirable..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 29, 2008)

[SIZE=+5]59.178.40.58
My own UrT server IP,join in guys.I will shut it down if nobody joins it in next 30 mins.

[/SIZE]


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 29, 2008)

I am coming


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 29, 2008)

cool

see if you can join or i need to tweak.

ps. open console(~) and type "connect 59.178.40.58" to join.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 30, 2008)

xerxes and bullet,yous digit ids please,OR else you will be kicked out of server,.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> xerxes and bullet,yous digit ids please,OR else you will be kicked out of server,.


Xerxes is shady_inc and I'm Bullet500 (my fav. bike, you know its practically faster than Pulsar 220...)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 30, 2008)

,thanks for clarification guys.Join in on our irc channel and participate more in this thread.And dont you guys wanna have a [DF] tag?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 30, 2008)

[SIZE=+5]59.178.58.96

join In
[/SIZE]


----------



## jasku (May 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> [SIZE=+5]59.178.58.96
> 
> join In
> [/SIZE]



Is that a server id thro Hamachi?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 1, 2008)

^^dont need hamachi,we have the original copies,.

just open your UrT,press ~ to bring up console,type 'connect <ip>" to connect to the server.

IP changes everyday.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> we have the original copies,.



rofl


----------



## hullap (May 1, 2008)

come on over st 
59.178.52.247


----------



## jasku (May 1, 2008)

the RSA server down!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 2, 2008)

^^ It's back now.


----------



## jasku (May 2, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ It's back now.



yea thankfully!


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 2, 2008)

How do I find other servers for UrT to play at?


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2008)

ankit_the_hawk said:


> How do I find other servers for UrT to play at?


if u use windows, then download and install xfire
or if on linux then, CHMOD +x ioUrbanTerror.i386 and whatever


----------



## shady_inc (May 5, 2008)

Pity the fact that 700th post had to be a spam.!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

Not anymore, enjoy


----------



## hullap (May 5, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Pity the fact that 700th post had to be a spam.!


whats spam in this 





hullap said:


> if u use windows, then download and install xfire
> or if on linux then, CHMOD +x ioUrbanTerror.i386 and whatever


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 5, 2008)

^^as good as spam.


----------



## hullap (May 5, 2008)

^ really,
then what is ur post


----------



## shady_inc (May 5, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ really,
> then what is ur post


Uhh..not you..the spam post was deleted by Hitboxx


----------



## hullap (May 5, 2008)

^ oh
ok


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

lol  
wrangle up


----------



## shady_inc (May 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol
> wrangle up


Never seen you playing UrT.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

Yeah me havin vacation from gaming  till the clear sky


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

Everybody ! Guess Who Is Back ?
Any Edits to be made in the first post, ask 'em right now.
I still can't game due to some problems in my system which may hopefully be cleared in a week or two.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

welcome


----------



## hullap (May 6, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham
nice ur back
add LR300 lover to the first post
remove the n00b at FPS.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Everybody ! Guess Who Is Back ?
> Any Edits to be made in the first post, ask 'em right now.
> I still can't game due to some problems in my system which may hopefully be cleared in a week or two.


welcome back,you were missed.

@t159:I hope you have downloaded whole of internet with your home500 plan,now get your ass over in the game and get a UL connection.A special one on one CTF tournament is in talks for all [DF] members with no prizes for winner what so ever.


please visit #think-digit on irc.freemode.net to chat up with experienced members,Filled-Void prefers to have personal interviews in a secluded room for aspiring players trying to get into [DF],be it girl or boy.Mind you,the interview might be a lil tough,Filled-void so seasoned,but its totally worth it afterwards.


----------



## amitava82 (May 6, 2008)

^ And I'm the one who gives approval after the interview.. So, be nice..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

do you think playing UrT in windows safe mode with no audio is a good idea ?
I seriously need some practice here, but without ear training, the effectiveness may drop...


----------



## hullap (May 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> do you think playing UrT in windows safe mode with no audio is a good idea ?
> I seriously need some practice here, but without ear training, the effectiveness may drop...


DONT play without sound becoz then TDH will pwn u (seriously)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

hullap said:


> DONT play without sound becoz then TDH will pwn u (seriously)


I know hence hate that...
I have sensitive ears. Several times, I hunt ppl down almost exclusively with ear power after turning the speakers to full. But now, I must be a scilencer using eye straining stalker.


----------



## hullap (May 7, 2008)

get new speakers or some local headphones naa


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2008)

I have good headphone, its crazy just like hullap's avatar..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 8, 2008)

^^you have been sr8'ed,please try and search for your severed head somewhere nearby.

I sniped that citux guy three times in a row in casa,he changed his route then.hahaha.

I wish I had better pings(~140 is kinda too high for sniping).


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

The only reason you did good was because you had a good medic ^.


----------



## amitava82 (May 8, 2008)

lol TDH I sniped as many times as you sniped me.. That too because you have lower ping (140) compared to me(~270)...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid:I was talking about CASA actually,I liked pwning citux with my |337 sniper skills.

And a friendly medic never hurts,it was amazing playing with you in abbey.

and why the **** omegacreed was so frustrated with me,lol.


@amitava82:if you have more than 150pings,you should never ever try to snipe.sr8<120pings,lr300>150pings if you are |337.and please no false claims.haha.


someone was starting a server and was challenging someone to play with them with their 0pings.The other someone says he will pwn you even with your 0pings cus the first someone is too noob.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

to the guys talking about headphones:

I told you I am in *safe mode*, meaning no audio drivers enabled. Hence my onboard realtek audio solution can't be used.


----------



## amitava82 (May 8, 2008)

Why do u wanna play in Safe mode anyway? 
Oh wait Windows and U?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

Which brings us to the million dollar question. 



> I told you I am in safe mode, meaning no audio drivers enabled. Hence my onboard realtek audio solution can't be used.


Why are you in safe mode and not normal Windows? Driver problems? 



> please no false claims.haha.


Yes please no false claims. Everyone knows that baby is l337.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Why do u wanna play in Safe mode anyway?
> Oh wait Windows and U?





FilledVoid said:


> Which brings us to the million dollar question.
> 
> 
> Why are you in safe mode and not normal Windows? Driver problems?
> ...


the actual trouble was discussed in another thread looong ago, but let me state it here anyway:

Links to concerned posts:
1. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=821975&postcount=166
2. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84848

1. My Ubuntu is still feisty, and due to some bug in it, I can't get the server list for UrT. And now, I screwed up its internet conneciton and hence can't even surf in it as shown in the first link.

2. Windows as you know was originally hated by me for its unstability. And guess what ? Its so unstable now that I have infinitely many reasons to hate it as shown in the second link.


----------



## Chirag (May 8, 2008)

Who is Baby?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 8, 2008)

^^come to interviews and you'll know.


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2008)

^^
Can't practically/technically go or come anywhere other than this place.. So tell here only..

OT: Why can't I do a quick reply. Says I make error.


----------



## hullap (May 9, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## hullap (May 10, 2008)

heres a bot file

use it like this

1. put in q3ut4 folder
2. start game
3. write */bot_enable 1*(or add it to autoexec.cfg) then */exec server.cfg* in console
4. get ready to be pwned by lvl 4 bots 

file --------------> *www.mediafire.com/?pmjsysytgjw


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 10, 2008)

hullap said:


> heres a bot file
> 
> use it like this
> 
> ...


thanks kiddo.
I will regain my old form. Wait and see.


----------



## karmanya (May 10, 2008)

Ill be ready to rock the scene just as soon as i finish downloading a pretty hefty list i already have. See you then ! but FYI- don't hold your breath cuz im on 128 kbps download.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 10, 2008)

^^np mate,join as soon as possible and dont be discouraged by your uber pwnage initially.


@hullap:level 4 bots are very easy,level 5 bots are somewhat competitive cuz they starf and run ans slide a lot so cant aim them easily with my sr8.

I had a score of about 60:18 with one level4 bot and one level 5 bot against me and one level 5 bot with me.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2008)

hullap said:


> heres a bot file
> 
> use it like this
> 
> ...


Lol....Even I, a noob can easily pawn those =lvl4= bots.....I guess probably you haven't played in Paladin servers. They have 4 =lvl4= bots there and they're pawned by everyone..........


----------



## hullap (May 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> @hullap:level 4 bots are very easy,level 5 bots are somewhat competitive cuz they starf and run ans slide a lot so cant aim them easily with my sr8.
> 
> I had a score of about 60:18 with one level4 bot and one level 5 bot against me and one level 5 bot with me.


gautam asked mo to create lvl 4 bots


----------



## karmanya (May 11, 2008)

does everyone play on a specific server?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2008)

hullap said:


> gautam asked mo to create lvl 4 bots


where is the bot tutorial by the way ?
I haven't managed to use your bots yet, but still...
did you use the offitial tutorial or some other bot mods ?


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> where is the bot tutorial by the way ?
> I haven't managed to use your bots yet, but still...
> did you use the offitial tutorial or some other bot mods ?


ok ill explain it again
put it in q3ut4 
run game
then do */bot_enable 1*
then start server or type */exec server.cfg*
then write */exec bots.cfg*
whats tough in that?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2008)

hullap said:


> ok ill explain it again
> put it in q3ut4
> run game
> then do */bot_enable 1*
> ...


I meant creating bots.cfg files. Which tut did you follow to create them ?


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I meant creating bots.cfg files. Which tut did you follow to create them ?


no tut
just someone explained on their forum


BTW, theres an UrT group 
join it --------> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=9


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2008)

hullap said:


> no tut
> just someone explained on their forum
> 
> 
> ...


yup I joined it. Perhaps even before you posted.

PS: how do you create groups ? I saw no option in the social networks section.


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

there is an option.
look for it
and come to the IRC


----------



## ico (May 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I meant creating bots.cfg files. Which tut did you follow to create them ?


Here it is: *forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8053.0.html

Anyways, playing with Bots is a good time pass whithout using the net.........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Here it is: *forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8053.0.html
> 
> Anyways, playing with Bots is a good time pass whithout using the net.........


That link is ooooold(I found it originally from Linux For You Magazine, which was also the time I introduced this thread)

I was thinking(actually preying and hoping) that bots have become better now. Sadly, I have no luck


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> That link is ooooold(I found it originally from Linux For You Magazine, which was also the time I introduced this thread)
> 
> I was thinking(actually preying and hoping) that bots have become better now. Sadly, I have no luck


dont worry bots r just for practice and 
WTH! u can ALWAYS practice with me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> dont worry bots r just for practice and
> WTH! u can ALWAYS practice with me


from now till lunch. Wanna help me practice ? I think we can select a low ping server and join the blue team(I am biased towards blue because I have more experience with blue bases) and try out some experimental stuff ?


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

come to the irc


----------



## karmanya (May 12, 2008)

w00t, downloaded and started playing today- i swear i made a new record 19:51 when my connection started acting funny.


----------



## codename_romeo (May 12, 2008)

hey can we play it as a singleplayer addin bots to balance the teams and only one person as human


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

^ yeah
see my bot tut *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=825740&postcount=741


----------



## karmanya (May 13, 2008)

*Re: *rban Terror - Where Q*ake Meets Reality*

anyone online ready to play?


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2008)

WTF,
a person with nick xXx kicked me coz im indian 
i sent an email to kougam,
really pissed off and i wrote an email to hellz admin
BTW, here the mail, i thought my clan members should know



			
				{DF}urDADA|o0 said:
			
		

> Sir,
> I'm a regular player at your server and today Wed 14 Mar 2008 Just now at 10:00 PM IST and use nick [DF]urDADA|o0 (aka [DF]urDADA),
> A person with nick xXx kicked someone else from the server and reported that he was Indian as the cause of the vote.
> Then i relieved that I'm Indian too in contrast, He voted a kick against me and When i rejoined he voted again
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2008)

hullap said:


> WTF,
> a person with nick xXx kicked me coz im indian
> i sent an email to kougam,
> really pissed off and i wrote an email to hellz admin
> BTW, here the mail, i thought my clan members should know


You have my full support.
I am sure the mods won't mind if I call who ever did that to you a *brainless queer fat drunk raciophobic zoophilia practicing b@stard*


----------



## shady_inc (May 15, 2008)

hullap said:


> WTF,
> a person with nick xXx kicked me coz im indian
> i sent an email to kougam,
> really pissed off and i wrote an email to hellz admin
> BTW, here the mail, i thought my clan members should know


Racism in Urban terror.?? WTF.!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 15, 2008)

Most of the [xxx] players are pretty nice. You probably ran into some new moron.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Most of the [xxx] players are pretty nice. You probably ran into some new moron.


thats not the only issue. The fact is, he was supported by voters, so that means there are others as well who are racist.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 15, 2008)

^^all the players on hells are morons,they just press f1 to everything.


----------



## hullap (May 15, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Most of the [xxx] players are pretty nice. You probably ran into some new moron.


actually the nickk was xXx not XxX as u thought,
some noob
he was NOT a part of [XxX] clan


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2008)

hullap said:


> actually the nickk was xXx not XxX as u thought,
> some noob
> he was NOT a part of [XxX] clan


did you try to figure out the meanings of some words I used to insult the guy ?

and btw, I remember a guy named Mukesh, who was playing pretty well. I ran into him several times during my early days, though I never knew him personally. He got kicked twice for no apparent reason. Do you think it too was racism ?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^all the players on hells are morons,they just press f1 to everything.


aye aye, i concur that 
bunch of morons


----------



## ico (May 15, 2008)

Lol...that guy didn't kick you because you are an Indian, he kicked you because he is a dumba$$.......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 15, 2008)

I rule.


----------



## karmanya (May 15, 2008)

Thats wierd, from yesterday, I've been broadcasting that im Indian on hellsheaven and I've never been kicked- I got killed by a member of my own team called "nick"  (no 'X's involved) a bunch of times on the uptown map, so i started killing him too.
and pretty much people vote for just about anything on hells, today I saw some guy kicking someone because he had the best ratio(surprisingly he got like 4 "yes" votes)


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 15, 2008)

A funny incident happened with me two days ago. I was playing in morning at hells and amitava joined a bit later. There was this guy called tadziqforumtorum who was on amitava's blue team. I killed him a couple of times and he got pissed. Started a vote to kick me out. Some of the other guys were nightowl and citux who resented him and the vote failed. 

Then he came to red team and started following me around trying to shoot me ( while the FF was off) LOL. then amitava killed him sometimes, so he started a vote to kick him. After repeated attempts to kick either of us,  he got really pissed and started calling us cheats and whatnot. Kept following us everywhere and one time he took bullets meant for me  and started crying that I TK'ed him. ROFL 

OMG He was the most annoying person I ever played with.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

citux is one of the respected player I came around, I wonder how come I not play the game now.

It was fun then


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> A funny incident happened with me two days ago. I was playing in morning at hells and amitava joined a bit later. There was this guy called tadziqforumtorum who was on amitava's blue team. I killed him a couple of times and he got pissed. Started a vote to kick me out. Some of the other guys were nightowl and citux who resented him and the vote failed.
> 
> Then he came to red team and started following me around trying to shoot me ( while the FF was off) LOL. then amitava killed him sometimes, so he started a vote to kick him. After repeated attempts to kick either of us,  he got really pissed and started calling us cheats and whatnot. Kept following us everywhere and one time he took bullets meant for me  and started crying that I TK'ed him. ROFL
> 
> OMG He was the most annoying person I ever played with.


what a looser



karmanya said:


> Thats wierd, from yesterday, I've been broadcasting that im Indian on hellsheaven and I've never been kicked- I got killed by a member of my own team called "nick"  (no 'X's involved) a bunch of times on the uptown map, so i started killing him too.
> and pretty much people vote for just about anything on hells, today I saw some guy kicking someone because he had the best ratio(surprisingly he got like 4 "yes" votes)


not everyone is a b@stard


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

bump... I am hosting a special game on 31st morning. Anyone free ?
Reason: you try and figure it out yourself.

anyway, I am going to sleep.


----------



## karmanya (May 19, 2008)

Give me a time, a server name and I'll be there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Give me a time, a server name and I'll be there


time will be decided if and only if I get some responce.

Server: My Comp

Reasons for game:

1. Got enough bandwidth left this month
2. Its My Birthday


----------



## hullap (May 19, 2008)

i knew it was your birthday 
BTW mines on 28th


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

hullap said:


> i knew it was your birthday
> BTW mines on 28th


then you host for us on 28th.

btw, I may be going for an internet cafe party on 31st, so I may have to prepone it to 24th(my * birthday)


----------



## hullap (May 19, 2008)

no cant do,
firstly my modems ports are blocked and theres no way on earth i can open them (ive tried very much)
and secondly nvidia drivers for fedora will release in 2 weeks ie, next month


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

hullap said:


> no cant do,
> firstly my modems ports are blocked and theres no way on earth i can open them (ive tried very much)
> and secondly nvidia drivers for fedora will release in 2 weeks ie, next month


bad luck then 
anyway, we will STILL have a party for you online. Just select a good server and a good un explored map like the mayan temples map


----------



## karmanya (May 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday in advance.. To both of you.
May you spend your special days bathed in virtual blood.


----------



## hullap (May 19, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Happy Birthday in advance.. To both of you.
> *May you spend your special days bathed in virtual blood*.


is that a blessing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

hullap said:


> is that a blessing


depends. either he wants you to get fragged a lot, or he wants you to frag well.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 20, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 20, 2008)

How Do I join the DF clan?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

ankit_the_hawk said:


> How Do I join the DF clan?


step #1: practice
step #2: start playing well
step #3: come over to the unoffitial digit irc[freenode.net, #think-digit]
step #4: state that you want to join
step #5: if a few of us from this team are present, we will interview you
step #6: there will then be an initiation test
step #7: if you pass, you are in.


----------



## shady_inc (May 20, 2008)

Just prefix [DF] to your name and you are in.!


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> step #1: practice
> step #2: start playing well
> step #3: come over to the unoffitial digit irc[freenode.net, #think-digit]
> step #4: state that you want to join
> ...



Ok. I think ppl are already familier with me on the #think-digit channel since I go there often, every now and then. And well I have been playing for a while now.
So I guess its the initiation test that holds importance now.
On which server(s) do you guys play so that maybe you can have a look on how I play 
I play on ' hellsheaven.co.uz' and 'Alpha|Clan DeathM' mostly.

Also, if and when i do manage to become a part of the clan, what next? Do you guys have a dedicated server where you play matches against other clans?

UPDATE: the above post makes me feel like stupid. I thought there was much more seriousness to the CLAN thing and that you guys play as a team. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

ankit_the_hawk said:


> Ok. I think ppl are already familier with me on the #think-digit channel since I go there often, every now and then. And well I have been playing for a while now.
> So I guess its the initiation test that holds importance now.
> On which server(s) do you guys play so that maybe you can have a look on how I play
> I play on ' hellsheaven.co.uz' and 'Alpha|Clan DeathM' mostly.
> ...


we guys don't "play as a team" all the time. We "train as a team". we divide ourselves into two teams and kick each other's asses, and occasionally have fun blasting out other clans.

But this is all mainly for TP, because some of us have our own "proper" clans to attend to and others are just casual gamers. This clan is just a place for some of us in this forum to hang out.


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

Firstly, the entire virtual blood thing was meant as a joke/blessing as in you frag so many people that you're covered in thier blood.

Secondly, I've been playing for little over a week now, am getting pretty good, though i can't snipe for nuts and often end up squirrel lunch cuz of PSGs and Sr8's, though its still shitloads of fun, lately i play on the |CC| clan playground server, the server cycles through maps a lot faster than hellsheaven, plus im sick of riyadh and the bath which are the only two maps that hellsheaven runs on 90% of the time. 
PS- I can't stand the "elgin/eagle" map either
Anyone have any gun preferences? I like the G36/M4/LR with the DE, wearing a kevlar vest and helment and a silencer/medkit


----------



## hullap (May 22, 2008)

dont wear kevlar
it slows u down and reduces your stamina


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

how many can confirm availability on saturday the 31st, morning ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 28, 2008)

me me me.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Anyone have any gun preferences? I like the G36/M4/LR with the DE, wearing a kevlar vest and helment and a silencer/medkit


i like Pistols,G36, AK 103 and LR


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> i like Pistols,G36, AK 103 and LR


I love the G36 + Silencer combo. I act as a silent sniper/assaulter with this, and I add a SPAS to my arsenal for close combat if nessassary. Silencer is optional though, and the G36 is still highly effective without it.


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2008)

OMG, spas sux.
no accuracy AT all
and


> how many can confirm availability on saturday the 31st, morning ?


sorry i cant  nvidia drivers


----------



## FilledVoid (May 28, 2008)

Just add the [DF] tag. No one really cares about how you play. Its mainly there as an identifier. As far as scores trust me when I say that everyone here just plays once in a while in UrT for fun and could care less if your scores are bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Just add the [DF] tag. No one really cares about how you play. Its mainly there as an identifier. As far as scores trust me when I say that everyone here just plays once in a while in UrT for fun and could care less if your scores are bad.


who are you replying to ?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 28, 2008)

> who are you replying to ?



To the people who think they cant use the DF tag to their nicks.  Theres quite a few people who sont play with DF tags like d1g1t cause some people believe they are "too noob" . As I said earlier this isnt about going to some clan war for some kind of gaming tournament. THis is about having fun. If you want tohave a df tag just place it there lol. Theres no need to ask anyone.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

^^yeah and maintain the decency while playing


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how many can confirm availability on saturday the 31st, morning ?



ME too.

Just post the timings and the IP.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 28, 2008)

> UPDATE: the above post makes me feel like stupid. I thought there was much more seriousness to the CLAN thing and that you guys play as a team. Correct me if I am wrong.



Come and play against me and whatever as a team. I'm usually the medic though. he does all the killing  .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 31, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham:

So are you hosting today? 

BTW Wish u a very Happy B'day


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> @MetalheadGautham:
> 
> So are you hosting today?
> 
> BTW Wish u a very Happy B'day


mostly. But only after installing ubuntu.
and thankyou.


----------



## Chirag (May 31, 2008)

Who is Baby?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 31, 2008)

temme the time and i'll be there.er....thunder clouds..I smell power cuts/



FilledVoid said:


> Come and play against me and whatever as a team. I'm usually the medic though. he does all the killing  .



amen.


----------



## hullap (May 31, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Who is Baby?



Void



> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif 				 				_Come and play against me and whatever as a team. I'm usually the medic though. he does all the killing  ._
> 
> 
> > amen.


add me to your team too, coz ive turned n00b after not playing for 2 weeks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 31, 2008)

^^our team is |337,not noob,wtf?

Open challenge to any pair against me and filled-void,any type of game.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2008)

Well today around 3am, I reached my best ratio, 100:36..... on Hellsheaven. The map was Algiers.

It may not be much for you all, but for me its good...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^our team is |337,not noob,wtf?
> 
> Open challenge to any pair against me and filled-void,any type of game.


How can you become |337 this fast ? The last time I played you before my break, we were nearly equal in power. Now I forgot everything and am learning from scratch while you suddenly become |337 ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 5, 2008)

^^haha you wish.

open challenge to anybody,any gametype anywhere.

edit:just beat samserious and imnoobbaby by 110:71(my score) against them both and me alone in DM.Lol,that even after they were playing together like siamese twins.lol.

just read their poor excuses(my pings sucked....haven't been playing...blah blah blah.)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 8, 2008)

so wassup noobs?Anyone think he can stand against 'The One'?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 22, 2008)

You people still play this game? Awesome. I played after many days today and had loads of fun. If you still play, tell me when and where so that I can join the party.
BTW, I have a couple of ques about this game?
1. Can I use both Kevler and helmet at the same time? How?
2. How to differentiate between friend and foe while using the tactical gogs?


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

2. Friends will spare you foes will hole you, thats simple, isn't it
1. it depends upon the map maker guy, for some you get various combos for other its sh!t forced


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

baccilus said:


> You people still play this game? Awesome. I played after many days today and had loads of fun. If you still play, tell me when and where so that I can join the party.
> BTW, I have a couple of ques about this game?
> 1. Can I use both Kevler and helmet at the same time? How?
> 2. How to differentiate between friend and foe while using the tactical gogs?


dude, I missed you.
remember us teaming up loooooooooooong back ?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes yes I remember. We were among the first one here into this game  



T159 said:


> 2. Friends will spare you foes will hole you, thats simple, isn't it


I meant, how do I not kill my team mates?


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

tell ur friends to have custom apparels, they can have fancy caps so that u can distinguish them


----------



## baccilus (Jun 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> tell ur friends to have custom apparels, they can have fancy caps so that u can distinguish them


ok


----------



## baccilus (Jun 24, 2008)

There seem to be no servers for this game any more. The hellsheaven server randomly starts giving a ping of 350ms. And most of the servers are for low pings only, so I can't play with my 300+ pings


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just started playing dis game yesterday, and it rocks!!! 
Just came F2F wid *[DF]Whatever* on the |CC|Clan Japan's Playground server dis morning, and he kicks some serious a**!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 27, 2008)

^^what was your nick?Dude that was the only server I was getting some ~200 pings,my pings sucks even more during daytime.Nights are better.


oh and yea,that sucky map ricochet,I was playing that map for the first time so really wasn't getting my angles quite right.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2008)

Currently my nick is *y00zL3sS* coz i'm pretty sh*t at UrT []


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ add a [DF] tag to ur nick so that any fellow member can i dentify you. 

BTW, the pings are horrible these days.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2008)

^ ^ ^ OK!! Changed my nick to [DF]sKarFaCE.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> BTW, the pings are horrible these days.


Horrible se bhi bukwaas......


----------



## baccilus (Jun 28, 2008)

Ya they are mostly bad. But I have observed that it keeps below 200 every evening. Again, it may just be a coincidence. But it's fun as hell when the pings are ok.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

My ping times usually range between 250-350 
Maybe that explains why I get killed so much! In an earlier post, someone had explained the role of upload & download speeds, and my upload speed is not so good


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ Don't you have a 256K connection? That should be enough.

Pings used to be ~150 at hellsheaven server, but these days i m getting abt ~350. Hope it will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup, it's a 256K connection but the upload speed is around 100-150K. I usually play at |CC| Clan's Japan Playground, where the ping times are 220-260 ms.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

My pings are 500+ at Hellsheaven.....

And when I get 300ms pings, the connection is laggy......Thats even more worse....

Even Airtel guys who used to get 130ms pings are getting 300ms pings......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG!! |CC| Clan's Japan Playground is giving me 199 ms ping time ryt now!!! :O


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2008)

Can someone beat this??

My pings to Hellsheaven......



> Pinging 203.215.243.113 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=1772ms TTL=117
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=1780ms TTL=117
> ...


----------



## shady_inc (Jun 28, 2008)

I always get nice pings on RSA.On most servers I have around 160 ping.


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> I:\Documents and Settings\Jaydeep>ping 203.215.243.113
> ...


----------



## baccilus (Jun 29, 2008)

@Gagandeep: Sometimes their server goes down. Many times infact. Then it shows pings like that. Now it has been down since many days I guess because it is not even coming up in my server list. Ha anyone played in the Hell server since the last 1-2 days?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just played yesterday on Hellsheaven, late at night. Ping times were fantastic - 130 to 200 ms


----------



## baccilus (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, in between it comes back again but it's mostly down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aw man!! I was having fun at Hellsheaven, and then BOOM!! Power failure 
Gagan was there too!! I'm still a relative n00b after 2 days


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

talking about n00bs, I guess nobody is a bigger n00b than ME today.
I used to be pretty good, and [DF]Whatever(The_Devil_Himself) and [DF]M3ta|ph03n1X(Myself) had the same skill once upon a time. During our last match together, I got one more frag than him. Then I quit due to studies, and didn't play for a few months. Now, when I try to play it again, I play like sh!t, with horrible firing. But [DF]Whatever is now 1337. Its like in my absence, all my skills were absorbed by him, because he is nwe the strongest and I am now the weakest player.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Gagan was there too!! I'm still a relative n00b after 2 days


Haha, I enjoy firing those HE grenades.....they rock....

Anyways, I don't know why I'm the only BSNL guy who gets 350+ pings.....Everyone here gets 130....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> talking about n00bs, I guess nobody is a bigger n00b than ME today.
> I used to be pretty good, and [DF]Whatever(The_Devil_Himself) and [DF]M3ta|ph03n1X(Myself) had the same skill once upon a time. During our last match together, I got one more frag than him. Then I quit due to studies, and didn't play for a few months. Now, when I try to play it again, I play like sh!t, with horrible firing. But [DF]Whatever is now 1337. Its like in my absence, all my skills were absorbed by him, because he is nwe the strongest and I am now the weakest player.



is it so?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ Hey @TDH: Not coming to IRC anymore?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 29, 2008)

^^yea,dont feel like coming,too crowded and generally boring.

been playing c&c:generals online(I got original) quite a lot.(even the people in newbie lounge beat me....)

also trying my hands on warcraft3.,so two strategy games and there is always bomb mode in UrT,.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> is it so?


Yes it is 
The last time we played together during my peak days was on that map with the empty railway lines. Forgot its name. We both were using AK103+LaserSight and MURDERING those pathetic opposition players. It was something like rush in, kill three to four, die and repeat cycle.

Now I SUCK. But I don't have time to catch up, since that would need me to game for a long time, which I can't since my free time is terribly fragmented this year. The longest free time I get is 3 hours each in sunday, tuesday and wednesday evening.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2008)

Played 'The Bath' 2day, Bacillus & Spartan (Infinite) were thr too! I'm improving, but am I good enuff to join the clan yet?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 29, 2008)

bah,we should play on our private server sometime now.......just to show noobs just what they are......noobs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Played 'The Bath' 2day, Bacillus & Spartan (Infinite) were thr too! I'm improving, but am I good enuff to join the clan yet?


there is no "clan" as it is.
its just an identifier, so yes, you can join in.

I am glad you too enjoy The Bath. Its one of the best maps ever, since it allows lots of room for sneak attacks, counter sneak attacks, rush attacks, counter rush attacks, grenading, sniping, machine gunning and camping. Its one of the coolest maps ever designed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yup, 'The Bath' is da best among da few maps dat i've played till now!


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Thats too conjusted but its okay......Riyadh FTW.....Riyadh & Abbey are my favourites......Nothing better than them.



MetalheadGautham said:


> I am glad you too enjoy The Bath. Its one of the best maps ever, since it allows lots of room for sneak attacks, counter sneak attacks, rush attacks, counter rush attacks, grenading, sniping, machine gunning and camping. Its one of the coolest maps ever designed.


You missed out spawn raping...... But its no fun actually....

Anyhow, I like playing in CTF.......The gameplay is fast. I'm that kind of player who will prefer the ratio 40-40 in 20 minutes than 25:10 in 25 minutes......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 30, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Thats too conjusted but its okay......Riyadh FTW.....Riyadh & Abbey are my favourites......Nothing better than them.
> 
> 
> You missed out spawn raping...... But its no fun actually....
> ...


Camping here MEANS spawn raping.

but usually, its the team that spawns on the outside(fogot colour) that gets victimised here. The other team can easily counter rape spawn rapists.

BTW, this is one of my favourite stratagies. Get to the spawn raper's entry point and screw them at the very place where they act big.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> bah,we should play on our private server sometime now.......just to show noobs just what they are......noobs.



lets do it then....

Everybody suggest a day n time when its convenient......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2008)

Could we plz hv it late at night so dat the ping times r on the lower side?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

^^no no nooby,we will set our own server,so all will have around ~100 ping(except the Filled-Void nerd(thank goodness he isn't any mod here) cus his net sucks).

be sure not to wear helmet cus I like the head chopping off animation and helmet is useless against sr8 anyways.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 1, 2008)

So when will it be. It's unbelievable how much fun this game can be. It even gives my TF2 a run for it's money


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 1, 2008)

So how about me hosting tonight? from 9-9:30 onwards...
for abt a 1-2 hr session?

If yes, then i will post the ip in the thread...check that before joining


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ Me will be there if net connexion is good.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

> ^^no no nooby,we will set our own server,so all will have around ~100 ping(except the Filled-Void nerd(thank goodness he isn't any mod here) cus his net sucks).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

so will you be there tonight?

and why can't I host?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

Only if everyone is on it and we have power of course.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

^^wtf is that supposed to mean?(the 'we have power' part)

I hope you aren't confusing UrT with some game by blizzard noobs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^wtf is that supposed to mean?(the 'we have power' part)
> 
> I hope you aren't confusing UrT with some game by blizzard noobs.



 

OMG!!! Wat's wrong wid u??? Can't u understand BASIC ENGLISH??? By "power" he meant "electricity", n00b


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

> ^^wtf is that supposed to mean?(the 'we have power' part)
> 
> I hope you aren't confusing UrT with some game by blizzard noobs.



Epic Fail ^


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

nvm.

irc pwns forums.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> and why can't I host?



Sure, why not. Host a server and post the ip here 

Join the server from 9:30 onwards...though wont keep it running past 10 if not enough people....

use ~ to bring the console on the game menu and use /connect 59.95.130.30

JOIN....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

can't connect.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ sorry was hosting and then there was a  powercut.

try now at this ip 59.95.131.158


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wat happened?? I just got connected and then... POOF!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

your server sucks!!1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

wtf is happening??? da connection gets interrupted evry 2 minutes!!! :X


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 1, 2008)

59.178.32.222

join my |337 server.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2008)

Is someone hosting at the moment??


----------



## anurag16890 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, I wnt 2 join the clan.
Let me in.

Playing urt for some days.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ hi anurag, feel free to add the [DF] tag to your UrT nick. Also let us know the nick which you use. 

Let me clear it again, we are not a clan, just a loose group of UrT fans. We just use the tag to identify fellow forum members while playing. Thoughwe we do host servers sometimes for fun.

Enjoy 

PS: where is [DF]Whatever who promised to host games at night?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 4, 2008)

^^I R ready to host guys!! I can host a dedicated server if I am not playing,but you people need to respond!! server is not a problem,I have a pretty stable connection and I hardy ever download anything except my daily dose of poron,.

just select a time slot and specify your availability!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2008)

After 10 PM maybe?


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe a bit early...like 9 pm today.?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 4, 2008)

I will be there too. Specify the IP and timings.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

> ^^I R ready to host guys!! I can host a dedicated server if I am not playing,but you people need to respond!! server is not a problem,I have a pretty stable connection and I hardy ever download anything except my daily dose of poron,.
> 
> just select a time slot and specify your availability!



Unless you have a 2 Mbps connection the server will crash if 6 people join or if the seventh connects when 6 people are there. I recommend posting who is coming that way people can know if it is full or not perhaps. Also post the time of when you hosting and the IP here. When you are done hosting edit out the details so people don;t try to join all night.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 4, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Unless you have a 2 Mbps connection the server will crash if 6 people join or if the seventh connects when 6 people are there. I recommend posting who is coming that way people can know if it is full or not perhaps. Also post the time of when you hosting and the IP here. When you are done hosting edit out the details so people don;t try to join all night.



wtf noob!

1.6 people should play comfortably on my 288KBps connection(yea yea,its not 256 but 288,).and IMO 8 people shouldn't be any problem either but I don't think we can ever reach that number.lol.

2.Time-anytime we can decide upon,IP-variable(will post as soon as I set up server)

3.aye aye captain.

4.roger that.

,anything else sire?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

> 1.6 people should play comfortably on my 288KBps connection(yea yea,its not 256 but 288,).and IMO 8 people shouldn't be any problem either but I don't think we can ever reach that number.lol.


Let me know when you can host more than 6 people on your box.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 5, 2008)

^^let me know when you actually have more than 4-5 players to play on my box.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

> ^^let me know when you actually have more than 4-5 players to play on my box.


On a Saturday ask Infinite, QwertyM , Me, You and D1g1t and maybe post here in this thread the information I told you too and tell me how many players you get .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 5, 2008)

IMO, weekends should be good for hosting so that ppl will know in advance that there will be a game.
and the time slot can be 9pm-11pm.

@TDH: hope that suits you..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 5, 2008)

^^no problem,lets start from tomorrow,shall we?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 6, 2008)

Dont forget fellas, there is a game to be played tonight 9-11pm 

All newbies Practice well, coz u will be PWNed


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 6, 2008)

confirm your availability for tonight's session dorks!

I will be setting up UrT server in 20 (at ~9:30)more minutes,keep checking 59.95.130.190


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not done yet??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 6, 2008)

Server up guyz


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 6, 2008)

new server ip :*Closed*

join in fellas


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> confirm your availability for tonight's session dorks!
> 
> I will be setting up UrT server in 20 (at ~9:30)more minutes,keep checking <snip>




serber off phriends


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW who was playing with the nick Playing_2nd_time ?
He was good.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi

Im a newbie here.
Just got addicted 2 this game Urban Terror when i tried it ystrday. i really liked it and today i played with some "Whatever" guys. and enjoyed with them.

one thing i would like to say is that frags dont tell who is good, who is not... keep killing



iNFiNiTE said:


> BTW who was playing with the nick Playing_2nd_time ?
> He was good.


he was me.  Thanx for the appreciation.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Rural Terror!!  Just add a *[DF]* tag before ur nick so dat we can identify u!!


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, my nick will be [DF]RuralTerror.... I liked his name......Anyways, I'm not gonna use it.

Whats his nick actually??...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 11, 2008)

Server up: and Server down too. 

join in fellas


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2008)

Helloooooooooooo!!! Today is sunday!! Anyone remember?? Who's gonna set up the server and when???


----------



## indian_nar (Jul 21, 2008)

*Addine offline bots*

Hi guys,
can u tell me how to add offline bots to play when i don hve de net connection. thx for de reply.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

You ppl still play? I left about 2 months back due to low frame rate. Yesterday I did some tweaking with settings n managed to get some playable 20-30fps. I can join on weekends. lemme know.

and for bot, click here


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ oh yes, we do. its addictive


----------



## indian_nar (Jul 21, 2008)

*Offline play*

@ amitava82:thx man, got to play first  time  wid bots. wil try,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

Which server do you guys play on?Does the game run on OS X?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 21, 2008)

Mostly at hellsheaven, though there is too much lag there these days.

I dont think it will run on OS X, not sure though, maybe amitava can confirm.


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 21, 2008)

How about a game tonight.?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Which server do you guys play on?Does the game run on OS X?


Yes, It works on Mac. Native.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

it works on all platforms.natively.

,now I get why you guys hit so many headshots,you losers play at 640x480 res.,so my Head looks so much big to you noobs,.DIE DIE DIE.:>

too bad not many peeps play this game in asia.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

yes this game runs on mac. the same thing has a urt.app folder or something too. check it out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea it's there.Just finished Downloading.When are you guys playin today?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ,now I get why you guys hit so many headshots,you losers play at 640x480 res.,so my Head looks so much big to you noobs,.DIE DIE DIE.:>


get ready to die. I'm back!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

^^hahaha,where is your siamese twin?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ,now I get why you guys hit so many headshots,you losers play at 640x480 res.,so my Head looks so much big to you noobs,.DIE DIE DIE.:>



I play at 1024x768, smart-alec


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

> ,now I get why you guys hit so many headshots,you losers play at 640x480 res.,so my Head looks so much big to you noobs,.DIE DIE DIE.:>


That is probably one of  the most stupidest things I have ever heard.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

^^never underestimate my stupidity!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

> ^^never underestimate my stupidity!


Im sorry . You are SO STUPID you make Homer Simpson look Intelligent.


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

jajajaja


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

^^kawa uda rahe ho kya?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 21, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Im sorry . You are SO STUPID you make Homer Simpson look Intelligent.



ah,you and your sick homo talks.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

You are so gonna get pawned this weekend... even though I've not played since last 2 months..


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

me so likes urban terrors 
may be next times 



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^kawa uda rahe ho kya?


*www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Jajajaja


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> You are so gonna get pawned this weekend... even though I've not played since last 2 months..



stop daydreaming naabs.

STATUS:
Aimbot:ON
WallHax:ON
Mombot:ON


you all are so dead now!


T159:so phoenix rises from the ashes this weekend?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

As expected..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

shaddap phuckerz!!

I r unexpected and thats why I kick your sorry arse.:>


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 22, 2008)

The [DF] oldies are back 

@TDH: do host sometime, my bandwidth for this month is low.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

I did some fragging today at Hellz. Looks like I've not lost the touch. Did some 300 frags n Owned em all. Some poor guy said, "sam you are fking awesome"..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^^OMG,You might wanna switch OFF your haxx0z when you play with us!!.AND you tell me whenever you play at hells!

infinite:back to 256kbps.......We need someone with 2mbps UL,.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

Please die with ur 256.. It's my time. I'm gonna host this weekend.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

How to host a server? I got 2M unlimited.Also I have a static IP


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Contact Filled-Void,you might need to forward ports to host.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

I can leave server hosted for some time if you want . I'd have to check bandwidth this month, I don't think I've used alot for this month though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

@TDH,you are talking as if I wasn't an old friend of yours


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^^doh,what did I say!!!
OMG sunny,you are one of the oldie but you left this game sometime back,you prolly hosted server too afaik,and you have my Y!IM and we have actually met! wtf does that prove?You are still my friend! 

OMG,you people depress me!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, coz u r an emo.. wtf


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I can leave server hosted for some time if you want . I'd have to check bandwidth this month, I don't think I've used alot for this month though.



that would be great,please do check your bandwidth before cus we don't want anyone to suffer,even if its YOU!

and besides everybody is gonna be having 200+ pings on amitava's server except him,which sucks cus he sucks even with 0 pings.

I think sunny's 2mbps UL will do just fine,If he happens to have one of those routers...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

> that would be great,please do check your bandwidth before cus we don't want anyone to suffer,even if its YOU!
> 
> and besides everybody is gonna be having 200+ pings on amitava's server except him,which sucks cus he sucks even with 0 pings.
> 
> I think sunny's 2mbps UL will do just fine,If he happens to have one of those routers...



/me comes out of nowhere and gives TDH a Wedgie and RUNS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Yeah, coz u r an emo.. wtf



OMG dork,stop stalking me and do something useful.

EDIT:OMFG,please all of you die!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

You are too coward to play with me unless you get to abuse your ping.. please die with shame. >.<


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

pika pika


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

OK temme how to host servers and stuff.
I've got Beetel WiFi router.Dunno which one though

AFAIK I am on  bridged mode,so no issues with Port Forwarding as such.

BTW I played today,fragged 6 and got sliced 4 times.Quite poor.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^^contact network nerd Filled-Void for that.you don't have the MTNL given router?

join think-digit irc channel.


Don't worry about your skills,we expertise in noob 'search and destroy'.We Know what you do,we know where you hide,and we know how much noobs suck.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 22, 2008)

Filled-Void's Serber up pepul:

use /connect 117.196.165.174 at hte console(~)

Join in....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm on Airtel 1Mbps unlimited but my Downstream is 2557 kbps and upstream is 572 kbps as per my Modem.I get download speeds of 260kBps +.Yes Sir Yes,you heard right .Surprisingly fast!!

Coming right away!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Filled-Void's Serber up pepul:
> 
> use /connect 117.196.165.174 at hte console(~)
> 
> Join in....



hahahaha,look who got pissed!!!

Filled-Void:It wasn't ping lag,it was the actually due to your slow down\up rates.Thanks for hosting anyways,The horror din't last long!

so people,how was it like getting spas'ed by me?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Omg!!! :d


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

Me,I guess


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Who's hosting now??


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like these newbies haven't seen me playing...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^^no,they haven't and the oldies like me have forgot what you play like!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sum1 host plz!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

Closed server because some people choose to be picky because they get a ping which doesn't give them single digits. Someone else host and enjoy. If you contact Infinite he will give you the files to host . Its quite a easy process anyone could do it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

^^
May I?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure . Just ask Infinite how to do it . He will help you. If you run into port problems Ill try to help.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

^ ^ ^

What are you waiting for?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

PMed infinite,let's see what he throws at me


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 22, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^no,they haven't and the oldies like me have forgot what you play like!


I play god like except that I don't use god mode like you..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

^
GodMode:ON
PingHax:ON
NoobArseRape:ON
sr8+spas+DE:ON


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the MTNL NU 2 mbps connexion.Can try hosting next month.Exceeded bandwidth cap for this month on 15th itself..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 23, 2008)

so which dork is hosting tonight?

Methink amitava naab should be given a chance to host,,provided we don't get very high-pings making playing almost impossible.May the 'god' rot in hell.


----------



## hullap (Jul 23, 2008)

die all,
im stuck on ubuntu  tooo laggy
have to install debian in the weekend
lemme try to run it without compiz and in ratpoison


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^naab kill the xserver and then play it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, is anyone hosting tonight??


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^whats your nick ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2008)

duh!! sKarFaCE 
Didn't ya read my siggy? Recognize me now??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^whats your nick ?



wtf?ONLY clan members are allowed in the thread,retired ones can go to hell!


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

@klaw
oh remember !

@TDH
ftw !


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^naab kill the xserver and then play it



i have to download it too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Looks like these newbies haven't seen me playing...


As an oldie, I remember those days... you were THE guy who could pwn me and thrash me around... everyone else was either below or equal to me.


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

ok,
i found UrT in my old hdd
lost all my settings though 


I R READY
THOU SHALT BE FIRED ON SIGHT


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> As an oldie, I remember those days... you were THE guy who could pwn me and thrash me around... everyone else was either below or equal to me.



OMFG,when was THAT time?please die.lol.


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

@ TDH
any chance of hosting?
i gotta check UrT at 1280x1024


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, anyone hosting it? I tried it once, could'nt open the ******* port in my firewall/router/whatever, even though earlier I had easily managed to open it for uTorrent


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

> Yeah, anyone hosting it? I tried it once, could'nt open the ******* port in my firewall/router/whatever, even though earlier I had easily managed to open it for uTorrent


If you are MTNL ask Devil I told him how to fix this. if you are BSNL post your router type and if you come to IRC tomorrow or something Ill try to help you out with hosting.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

^^I just know that virtual server **** you told me about...


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

HOST HOST HOST HOST HOST


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> OMFG,when was THAT time?please die.lol.


you can stfu with ur hax0rs..  get ready for tonight IST.


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeap
Lets Pwn 2day


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

Woohoo!! Tonight we kill!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2008)

Me 2 coming  !!HOST!


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmmmmm....Hellsheaven down since a day...

I remember, some vote-5ucking idiot had called a f|_|(king vote to change the map and then there was no reply from the server......And the server got ****ed up @ Awaiting Snapshot....



Sunny1211993 said:


> Me 2 coming  !!HOST!


You, the rich kid, got 1mbps UL........All hail....Please host......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2008)

^^
Don't embarass!


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Don't embarass!


Sorry dude, but you can really host for us........you got 1mbps UL...no bandwidth problem...


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

abe sunny host kar naa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

Koi to karo host!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> you can stfu with ur hax0rs..  get ready for tonight IST.



:O,please sir,you might wanna stfu a little before I make you eat your words tonight.

and please no 2 on 1 and 3 on 1 raping tonight,fair teams ftw!

OR one on one challenge to any phucker,any gametype, anymap except riyadh.


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

lol
ryadh=naab heaven


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

adagio


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

> :O,please sir,you might wanna stfu a little before I make you eat your words tonight.
> 
> and please no 2 on 1 and 3 on 1 raping tonight,fair teams ftw!


I want to spectate and Ill be referee.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 26, 2008)

I r free after 9.00-9.30pm today.

And please, host with only maps like Abbey, Turnpike, Casa or Uptown .
No riyadh.

@FilledVoid : No fun without the l337 sk33t baby


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I want to spectate and Ill be referee.



wtf why?

If you want it,make recording demo compulsory for all players and then you can watch them(as is the standard practice)

you an me is |337 team naab,we kick arse when when we both suck!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

someone ping me on gtalk when u guys are ready..


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks to void, i can host UrT now 

hosted
*Too late*
JOIN IN GUYS


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

I can't connect!!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ Coz the server ain't up.

@filledvoid: please host, u got 2mbps.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

wtf was wrong with hullap's server?

and I thought amitava already started the server.

wtf.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

Someone! Anyone!! HOST!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 26, 2008)

Both Servers had lag esp. Amitava's . Me had like 500 ping


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

ah ok lamers,I am off.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 26, 2008)

join hullap's server.

It Was fun but it would have been better if the server had a faster connection.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

Is anyone hosting at the moment?


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

i can


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

The lag was too much, but othrwise it was fun!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

who is your daddy?

amitava was trying his hands at sniping with hk,he phailed,as always.

spartan was clueless,as always.

baby was trying hard to get away from the crowd and camp some cosy little place,as always.

I,was seeing my dead body walking while the nooblet hullap was shooting lr rounds,not as always.

still managed 41:19 and hit some amazing headshots,ekdum matrix style you know,turn around jump and HS in the middle of the air,hahaha.This is how I roll baby!.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

> baby was trying hard to get away from the crowd and camp some cosy little place,as always


Whatever.... I had like 400 pings and barely could move. 

I was hosted lol no one said anything On IRC so server was up idle .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 26, 2008)

^^you are ghey!

post the fuking ip.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

You guys want me to host again?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> You guys want me to host again?


YES!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2008)

There once was an IP here. Now theres not!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

i'm downloading the game


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

^ c00l


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2008)

Err.. What happened to the server? I read something like 'power gone'...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

^^you better do it fast,some serious competition is waiting you!

we camp,we pinghax(xD),we spawn rape,we do anything to win!

we are the 'lol' clan!

I am lolucrazy?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

I still kick ass with G36 even with 10fps n 400+ping..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^you better do it fast,some serious competition is waiting you!
> 
> we camp,we pinghax(xD),we spawn rape,we do anything to win!
> 
> ...



I should have known!! I was waiting for [DF]Whatever all the time


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2008)

Today's recording of my game: *www.mediafire.com/?dtbvmw2zmlz

I may not be that good as a plyer, but I've come very far......I still remember 4 months ago when it took me a week to get some handful of kills.......I'm compltely addicted to this game and you'll find me online on Hellsheaven 90% of the time....Ask [DF]Spartan about this....He sees me their most of the time.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm Reinsatlling game again... I wanna play


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I still kick ass with G36 even with 10fps n 400+ping..


no sh!t,i dont know how you noobs manage to play so well with g36,I could never hit any **** with it.

thanks FilledVoid for hosting,I hope all the characters in numb3rs die.

Indian routing is so fuking fuked up,we get ~400pings within India,wtf.European people have less that 50 pings on every european servers,and that includes country barriers too. 

and oh,@amitava:ctrl to open and close doors,xD.


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Hmm Reinsatlling game again... I wanna play



with TDH? :O


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

hullap .. naah he is l337. I can play aginst filled-void  more chance of winning


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and oh,@amitava:ctrl to open and close doors,xD.


No I resigned the key..It was enter key but I've forgotten..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> I hope all the characters in numb3rs die.


 !!!!!! 



> Indian routing is so fuking fuked up,we get ~400pings within India,wtf.European people have less that 50 pings on every european servers,and that includes country barriers too.


Ive never seen people on the same servers in the same country get bad pings like today . I will see if I can configure a CLI Server for you guys at Work place theres tonnes of bandwidth there but Ill have to wait till rainy season is over. 


> hullap .. naah he is l337. I can play aginst filled-void  more chance of winning


I r easy to beat!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for hosting, FilledVoid!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> No I resigned the key..It was enter key but I've forgotten..


haha,it was funny actually,I cud see your gun through the door,my aim was directly at head level but you cudn't open the dorr and I was so pissed.lol.


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

ok, i have setup`d a dedicated server
u should find it in the local servers(delhi guys) or server lists
the server has a password
its *hullap*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

^^lolucrazy?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

lolunoob?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> u should find it in the local servers(delhi guys) or server lists


You will never find that server in Local unless we are playing on your same subnet at home which we are not. Finding it in the Internet list is a different matter.


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

^ thou are |337
i r naab


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

can see in the server list,i thought the server need to be registered at UAA or something to be shown in the server list.


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

some troll entered 
server dead
connect to my ip
*59.180.32.49*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

how did the troll know your password?
lol.


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

join in WTF!



The_Devil_Himself said:


> how did the troll know your password?
> lol.



it wasnt password protected then


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> some troll entered
> server dead
> connect to my ip
> *59.180.32.49*


Joined the server. Only hullap there. :/


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

two people there now
total 3


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 27, 2008)

Bloody net disconnection out of nowhere.!  Server is full now...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 27, 2008)

Any1 more cming ??

M Pawning all these noobs till ^_^


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

boy this game rocks

*Server Killed*


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone hosting tonite?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

how much does a dedicated server costs anyway?You know say with max player capacity 12 or 16,located in India(preferably somewhere in the middle).I am just being curious,I am still a broke undergrad student with a dry mouth but no gf.


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

_*Server Killed*_


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

Anybody hosting? Gimme a IM message when you do. I wanna play too []


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

download finiched 
now great pistol wizard is coming ! be ready for some trick by gun slinger 

TDH know the tricks better....lolz

bowchicabowbow 
this thing hangs at over 200 pings, seems like have to tweak settings and remap keys


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 29, 2008)

Any1 hosting now ??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

Its the end of the month and I have quite a bit of bandwidth left. Ill be more than happy to host. I don't give guarantees on pings. So if you would like me to host just let me know and the time. I most likely won;t be joining since I have sort of a toothache . Others who could probably host is 

The_Devil_Himself
Hullap 
Infinite
Sunny


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 1, 2008)

Any1 cming, m playing right now on Hellsheaven


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can someone host it tonight?? I hope hullap doesn't have school tomorrow so he can also come!!


----------



## hullap (Aug 2, 2008)

^ i dont have it today
I R HOSTING
*59.180.44.57*
it *should* be in the master list

I R NOW CALLED *[DF]Delirium*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 2, 2008)

Host it at night, I don't think everyone can come in the morning. Lazy bums like me don't even wake up so early 
I joined in, but couldn't even play coz i had to run off to do some chores...


----------



## hullap (Aug 2, 2008)

its HOST*ED*

CTF + Algiers
join or die 

server killed


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 2, 2008)

^^
Host kar.I'm coming
Is there something like voice chat in UrT?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 2, 2008)

Madhur is hosting again??


----------



## hullap (Aug 3, 2008)

haha
i wasnt there at night
some stupid party 

My IP address: 59.180.16.154
join in *FAST*


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 3, 2008)

Incming !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

@Hullap,I ain't working naab!


----------



## hullap (Aug 3, 2008)

i wasnt here
was spending friendship day watching a movie with friends ofc 
hosting now
My IP address: 59.180.97.156


----------



## hullap (Aug 5, 2008)

My IP address: 59.180.112.160


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 7, 2008)

sup naabs!!

want some ctf action someday?


----------



## hullap (Aug 7, 2008)

why not today
My IP address: 59.180.95.81
algiers + ctf


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2008)

Helloooooo!!! Server's up!!!  Join in!!


----------



## hullap (Aug 7, 2008)

not now though


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Hitboxx, I need you to take over the duty of updating and managing the first post. Can you ???


----------



## hullap (Aug 10, 2008)

o_0


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone hosting?


----------



## hullap (Aug 10, 2008)

was just about to call you
59.180.34.138


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ coming

What happened to the server?


----------



## hullap (Aug 10, 2008)

got dced 
59.180.28.241


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> What happened to the server?


Got furked up


----------



## hullap (Aug 10, 2008)

got dced again
i dont think ill be able to host


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2008)

My server is going to be up.....

*SERVER KILLED
*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 10, 2008)

What, over already??


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> What, over already??


OK...I'm hosting again........

~snipped~

Server killed.

BTW today it was enormous fun......We played Bomb Mode. Kl@w-24, anuj and me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 11, 2008)

^^yay noobsville!! what could be better?


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Well, some play for STATS, some play for SKILLS and *some play for FUN*.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2008)

and SOME play for killing naabs.


----------



## hullap (Aug 12, 2008)

My IP address: 59.180.97.224
you know what to do


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and SOME play for killing naabs.


Yeah, because they can't kill good players.... And I think you were referring to yourself as SOME in the statement........

Server disconnected????


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 12, 2008)

Abe kya hua ??
Server DC
Atleast cm online on Yahoo


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmm...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmm?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 17, 2008)

not again....


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 17, 2008)

Count down to my New laptop has begun. I go to RS to dump all games since late 2006. Loads to play >.<


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

^^
Mbp?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd buy if it had 8800 or 9800..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 17, 2008)

oh noes....


----------



## hullap (Aug 21, 2008)

o_0


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

My IP address: *59.180.127.68*
JOIN IN FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ LAGGY.....

Join my server if you wanna play lag free....

*~snipped~
*


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

dont blame me, blame mtnl


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 23, 2008)

whatever.


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

server dead?


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

hullap said:


> server dead?


Yeah, its dead....I've played enough.....


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

ok


----------



## hullap (Aug 29, 2008)

59.180.81.237


----------



## ico (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ Awaiting connection........

Fine, connected.......


----------



## hullap (Sep 5, 2008)

My IP address: 59.180.110.13


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

I am thinking of making a re-entry. Tonight. After 2:00 AM.


----------



## ico (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is my IP: ~snipped~

Join in.........

Haha, Server killed. People getting just 30ms pings..........WHOA!


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 19, 2008)

Hosting, cm fast .....

59.180.32.48


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a problem. I get a very low frame rate in UT 4.
I have AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.81 GHz
512 MB DDR 400 MHz RAM
XFX Geforce 6600GT 256 MB

According to the system requirements, this game should run fine, but I am getting a very low frame rate. The game almost freezes sometimes.


----------



## hullap (Sep 19, 2008)

check if others progs use up memory, 
reduce resolution


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 20, 2008)

What happened to Hellsheaven server ??

Its Not in a list , maybe down !!

Any1 knows ..... ????


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ Its offline.

Join my server: *~snipped~*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

Whenever I try to join a server, I get- "Error- Invalid game folder".
What to do????


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=946026&postcount=30


----------



## hullap (Sep 21, 2008)

My IP address: `````````


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ Sorry dude, can't come. Dad is sitting on the computer now.


----------



## hullap (Sep 21, 2008)

so thats means your dad posted that


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

hullap said:


> so thats means your dad posted that


Posted it from Dad's mobile naab.... I've a Wifi router and and Dad's mobile got Wifi........


----------



## hullap (Sep 22, 2008)

0.o


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2008)

hullap said:


> so thats means your dad posted that





gagandeep said:


> Posted it from Dad's mobile naab.... I've a Wifi router and and Dad's mobile got Wifi........



Owned.


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

^^


----------



## hullap (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

dont crib, just play naabs


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 22, 2008)

naabs will be naabs....*sigh*


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

and emos will be emos.... /me sighs


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 26, 2008)

OK Finally I challenge you all. Tonight IST.


----------



## hullap (Sep 26, 2008)

59.180.103.162

closed


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ You could have directly come on Hells.......We were having CTF & Bomb party there........


----------



## hullap (Sep 27, 2008)

it was full


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> OK Finally I challenge you all. Tonight IST.



you gotta be kidding me naab!


----------



## hullap (Sep 27, 2008)

he was playing crysis yesterday


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2008)

:O


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah throw anything at me.. >.<


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2008)

/me throws some lr300 rounds at amitava.,the beech is dodging!


----------



## hullap (Oct 1, 2008)

hellz down, so
	59.180.111.16


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2008)

thou shalt pay for thy sins!

My 8600gt is finally working and I am ready to kick some more serious noobarse.:>


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool. This weekend then?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2008)

:>,no problem.


----------



## hullap (Oct 1, 2008)

2moro?


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2008)

Whenever.....Whatever......Wherever.......


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 2, 2008)

Friday to Sunday


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2008)

I will be there if I have a stable enough connection.:>.Guys with 512\1mbps connection can host so that 7-8 people can play without lag.

Ask Filled-void to join us if possible.And Lets try 4v4 or 5v5 CTF if we have enough players.

And let old whining biatches like metalhead and T159 also know.,let this be grand.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2008)

I am coming too.When and where?


----------



## hullap (Oct 2, 2008)

then im sure ill be at the bottom 

BTW, yaar sunny kya keh raha hai tu


> Too poor to afford siggies.


 tu iPhone, iMac, XBOX360 etc le chuka lekin tu siggies nahi afford kar sakta?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2008)

^^
Aajkal haath thoda tight chal raha hai


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2008)

rich spoilt brats.No cookies for you.:\

so who's gonna host at what times?Who has a good 512kbps\1mbps connection?


----------



## hullap (Oct 3, 2008)

My IP address: 59.180.23.144
6 ppl at max, 5 should be utopia


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2008)

^^go play with bots with your sh!t connection.:<

nvm.
[SIZE=+5]
[/SIZE]


----------



## hullap (Oct 3, 2008)

dont blame me, blame mtnl


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2008)

I can host today......

Contact me, if you want me to host.


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

ok I parasite on the new host, whoever willing to be :devil:


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

*connect home.hullap.com*

for playing UrT. :}


----------



## hullap (Oct 8, 2008)

home.hullap.*com*


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

One question- If I'm comfortable playing CS, will I be comfy playin UrT?


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, you should be probably. 

I don't know much about CS. I've never played any FPS game else than Urban Terror in my life....!!!!


----------



## hullap (Oct 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> One question- If I'm comfortable playing CS, will I be comfy playin UrT?



you might not be comfy with c being crouch button and healing system


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

WTF!! I didnt knoe this game is soo good. gagandeep told me but I did not beleive...... me getting it. Then will ask how to connect and stuff!!

I will frag all ur arses in this game now......


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)

open the game
open console with ~ key
type /connect <ip>
without <> 


HOSTING IT /connect home.hullap.com


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 9, 2008)

Incming !! to Kick ur A**


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

I've fragged bot butts in FarCry and some human butts in CS. I sure hope I can do so in UrT.

Q: Any fast DL servers for UrT?


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)

^ GamersHell.com
*www.gamershell.com/download_22561.shtml


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

^ No use. Getting only ~40 Kbps...


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2008)

Lets have a Digit Forum CHAMPIONSHIP.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll flood into Hellsheaven and play there......


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

^^When?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ GamersHell.com
> *www.gamershell.com/download_22561.shtml



naabarse euro server>>>>>SA servers.

beta testing:download from europe servers,there are like hundreds of them.Lemme get you some links and see if they works out.

*nexu.pwner.org/urt41/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip

*Urban Terror 4.1 Downloads*

Urban Terror 4.1 can run on Quake 3 Arena or on the free ioUrbanTerror. The .zip and the .exe installer have exactly the same files in them and both include ioUrbanTerror, so you only need to get 1 installer. There's only FULL packages, no upgrades. The installers are about 700MB.

More information: here.



The *.exe* installer for windows users (if you use Vista, you might want to install to another location than 'Program Files'):
SNT, University of Twente, Netherlands
QuakeUnity, USA
KickAssCTF, USA (down for a while)
HSO Clan, USA (down for a while)
Gamershell, Multiple Locations




The *.zip* installer for mac and linux users :
SNT, University of Twente, Netherlands
QuakeUnity, USA
KickAssCTF, USA (down for a while)
HSO Clan, USA (down for a while)
Gamershell, Multiple Locations


I suggest you download the zip version.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

The zip installer is only for mac and linux users, no?
I'll DL it from Quakeunity. I get +100 kbps speeds there.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2008)

^^nah,ZIP is for all,infact the exe is just a self extracting archive.You don't need to install UrT,its 'portable',just copy paste the folder to any PC and you are ready to go.

exe-->you cannot use in Linux or Mac,so download the zip.


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, the Zip file contains both the executables for Windows and Linux/Mac......So, it can be used for both.

So, if you want to use in Windows, extract the Zip and open the *ioUrbanTerror.exe* file and for Linux, open the *ioUrbanTerror.i386* or *ioUrbanTerror.x86_64* files.


----------



## hullap (Oct 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> So, if you want to use in Windows, extract the Zip and open the *ioUrbanTerror.exe* file and for Linux/Mac, open the *ioUrbanTerror.i386* or *ioUrbanTerror.x86_64* files.


mac guys have to open ioUrbanTerror.app i believe


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

OK thanks. Will DL it tonight if the weather is fine.


----------



## hullap (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2008)

hullap said:


> mac guys have to open ioUrbanTerror.app i believe


Yeah, they have to open ioUrbanTerror.app. My bad.. I was actually posting from the mobile. Anyways, who cares for the Mac guys??..


----------



## hsr (Oct 10, 2008)

Beta is at 666th post 

btw what hapnd to rsa-hellsheaven.co.za server????


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 10, 2008)

RSA-Hells... not working !!!
Hullap or Gagan any1 gonna host ??
PM me on yahoo before u host !


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Beta is at 666th post
> 
> btw what hapnd to rsa-hellsheaven.co.za server????


Its down. It will be up in a few hours though. 



anujsaini said:


> RSA-Hells... not working !!!
> Hullap or Gagan any1 gonna host ??
> PM me on yahoo before u host !


Ok. I'm hosting......

Will post the IP soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes! Tonight we frag... or get fragged!!


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I'm hosting a server named as 9.11 Server ....... It should be in the Master List.....Just try to enter and play in it. Lets hope it isn't laggy...

BSNL guys should be able to get 50-60 pings.


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

cant find your server


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

hullap said:


> cant find your server


It is down. No-one came.

BTW we guys can play in a server named *BLR Server.* It means Bangalore server  although it is hosted in USA. It is owned by a friend of mine. 

Pings are 300ms though.  24 slots and mostly 20 players play at a time.


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

im hosting 
home.hullap.com


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

We need one more guy to play if we want to have real fun......:/

Kl@w-24 : You should also come.

*connect home.hullap.com*

Server dead???


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

its up


----------



## hsr (Oct 11, 2008)

server down..................


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

coz only me and hustler were there


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha niaaaaaaaaaa pedali...........

Hellsheaven back again......


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

DLed the game this morning, had a few rounds at hellsheaven. I love this. This is even better than Nexuiz!!

So you guys play every day?? Count me in.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2008)

^^wait till you play the mighty CTF,this game owns even cs(1.6 and s).

I am shiftimg to cs1.6 and cs:s,I am unable to play UrT for the past month cus of very high pings(more than 400 on every damn server).I have no idea how MTNL managed to **** up a perfectly good stable connection.No point in complaining about 'high pings' to those brainless zombies.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you guys playing today?

@Gagan,haan hame kaun poochta hai?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^wait till you play the mighty CTF,this game owns even cs(1.6 and s).
> 
> I am shiftimg to cs1.6 and cs:s,I am unable to play UrT for the past month cus of very high pings(more than 400 on every damn server).I have no idea how MTNL managed to **** up a perfectly good stable connection.No point in complaining about 'high pings' to those brainless zombies.



That's sad. I'm getting 100- 120 ms pings on hells.

@gagan, hullap and others- plz announce here when you host a game.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

beta testing said:


> So you guys play every day?? Count me in.


Well, I'm present most of the time in Hellsheaven as [9.11]Bullet500. We do play everyday, but we don't exactly host a private server everyday.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Are you guys playing today?
> 
> @Gagan,haan hame kaun poochta hai?


Sunny, jabh bhi hum host karte hai, yahan par IP address ya Host name post kiya jaata hai. Magar, jabh server band kar dete hai hum, wo IP address hum snip kar dete hai.



beta testing said:


> @gagan, hullap and others- plz announce here when you host a game.


We always announce when we're hosting.


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

/me hosts
/connect home.hullap.com

BTW, i am [9.11]SuicideKnifer
dont flame me on joining [9.11]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 12, 2008)

Phew. Yesterday, I had my first game in 10 months. Completely forgot how to play, and was getting fragged like nuts. Finally, had a score with 87 kills to 154 deaths. Got pwned by a little 11 year old. 

Anyway, the best part was when I tried to run the game. It used too many resources. Guess what I did ? Since I had archlinux, one really light distro, I decided to make things even more lighter. I *added urbanterror.i386 to .xinitrc*, and *ran startx from init 3*. In simple words, I got the best possible performance, with an FPS of 92. But guess what ? I used 640x480, all settings low.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm hitman28.

Gagandeep is really great!!! I had to realize this the hard way 

@metalheadgautham- You playin right? Is the gotham city clan yours? why dont you come over to hells?


----------



## austinium (Oct 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ... Since I had archlinux, one really light distro, I decided to make things even more lighter. ...



hi Gautham, how long does your Arch Linux install take to boot up into the GUI login screen? i was thinking of installing it.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Gagandeep is really great!!! I had to realize this the hard way


Thanx for the compliment friend. You're good too even after being new to the game. 



beta testing said:


> @metalheadgautham- You playin right? Is the gotham city clan yours? why dont you come over to hells?


 lol.....No.....


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

me on clan war  lol getting killed  lol


----------



## hullap (Oct 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Thanx for the compliment friend. You're good too even after being new to the game.


he pwned me 10/5 yesterday, i wanted to jump, not to fight


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

me gettin noober and noober everyday !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can we please post our UrT names over here, so that players can identify each other? I only know a few people by their UrT names... 

I'm [DF]kLaW


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Yeah, about that, the first post used to be maintained by me. I was hoping hitboxx would take over from me, but he too is lazy. Well then, I guess I need to resume work.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Yeah, about that, the first post used to be maintained by me. I was hoping hitboxx would take over from me, but he too is lazy. Well then, I guess I need to resume work.



A lot of names need to be added and updated...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> A lot of names need to be added and updated...


then fire away. *But you need to submit in EXACTLY the same system and colour and formatting as in the first page, and then I will add the name.*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> then fire away. *But you need to submit in EXACTLY the same system and colour and formatting as in the first page, and then I will add the name.*



I see you've already added my name!!


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 14, 2008)

I so wanna pawn these new n00bs.. This weekend.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2008)

^^I have seriously lost the count of weekends now.I r so waiting for your |337 ping hax with gay g36.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard you are too afraid to play nowadays.. What r u.. chicken?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

Why not post all the UrT players with their nicks right here???
BTW, I'm hitman28, and I'm gonna add [DF] to my name soon.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I heard you are too afraid to play nowadays.. What r u.. chicken?


Well, since I am in 12th, I hardly get the required free time. Besides, even when I DO get the time, I think playing an addictive game like this for long hours is dangerous for me in this critical year, since I can forget everything else.


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

i used mombot and got warned  lol


----------



## hullap (Oct 14, 2008)

wheres me?

```
[COLOR=DarkRed]
[B][9.11]SuicideKnifer , AKA hullap[/B]
[u]Strength:[/u]
LR300
Pistol
Jumping
Knifing

[U]Weakness:[/U]
High pings
lemming
TK`ers

[U]Strategy:[/U]
Confuse snipers by jumps
Staight on Runner + Jumper 
Medic[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i used mombot and got warned  lol



lol. You had to be more sensible


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2008)

^^I shall never play with you two guys.It is such a nice little group of people,the UrT community,and only because its free,and there is no anti-cheat,people cheat just because they can.Cheat in cs1.6 once and you are banned forever by valve.And most importantly-you suck even with hacks.
Someone truly said:a sucker is born every second. 

@amitava:well,MTNL has seriously ****ed up my routing.I don't see the usual servers I used to see normally(sorted pingwise),every server has more than 300 pings.I can only play if someone is hosting from India.

and BTW where is filled-void naab?I so miss my medic.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ You saying that I cheat??


----------



## hullap (Oct 14, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> and BTW where is filled-void naab?I so miss my medic.


am i not the medic?


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i used mombot and got warned  lol


I could have directly kicked your a$$ from the server..:/ Don't repeat it next time. You were even firing through the smoke and also hit a couple of people. Don't forget, Cheaters can hide, but never escape.

If you want to use the mombot just to see how it works, so that you can identify the cheaters, then use it while hosting your OWN server and against bots. :/



> *[9.11]Bullet500 aka Gagan.*
> 
> *Strength:*
> G36......G36..........G36. Totally rigged with this weapon.
> ...


If you want to add me on the 1st page, only then add. BTW I'm not in [DF].

So, anyone hosting?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 15, 2008)

updated everyone.

@hullap: 9.11 ? Nice clan name. That yours ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's my complete info:



> *[DF]kLaW AKA Kl@w-24*
> 
> *Strength:*
> AK103
> ...


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I could have directly kicked your a$$ from the server..:/ Don't repeat it next time. You were even firing through the smoke and also hit a couple of people. Don't forget, Cheaters can hide, but never escape.
> 
> If you want to use the mombot just to see how it works, so that you can identify the cheaters, then use it while hosting your OWN server and against bots. :/



i already accepted the fraud and i openly said to you that i was using mombot.
i also said that i understood and wont repeat the same.
i also added that my intention was to beat the other fking mombot users in non PB servers.
i respect fairplay and agree that i am a complete failure in FPS.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 15, 2008)

^^not everyone uses bots in non PB servers. You think we are a bunch of punk arse biatches to stoop that low ?


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i already accepted the fraud and i openly said to you that i was using mombot.


Dude, I wasn't being rude but seriously...I don't like people using the bot in Hellsheaven. It is really a very big PITA for me to interrupt my game and go spectate to kick out the cheaters, otherwise all the players on Hellsheaven start shouting at me. You could have yourself seen everyone shouting "Bullet" "Bullet" that time to kick you. Half of my time is wasted in responding their queries. 



hari_sanker_r said:


> i also said that i understood and wont repeat the same.


Cheers! 



hari_sanker_r said:


> i also added that my intention was to beat the other fking mombot users in non PB servers.


Practice and be a player who can beat them without the Mombot. Mombot hits at Kevlar and we can HIT at HEAD with our own skill.  Atleast, they'll accept the fact that someone playing FAIRLY is pwning them up.



hari_sanker_r said:


> i respect fairplay and agree that i am a complete failure in FPS.


You are NOT a failure. You are a hell lot better than me when I had started playing back in April. 

@MetalheadGautham: Do you come to play @ Hellsheaven?


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^not everyone uses bots in non PB servers. You think we are a bunch of punk arse biatches to stoop that low ?


not that freak, i mentioned for those who use them in non PunkBuster enables sites.
This means that you use Mombot ! lololololol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2008)

Server down? Even hells is down today


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Server down? Even hells is down today


Yup...No-one was playing seriosuly and there were only 3 people...

Hellsheaven guys facing too much problems this week with the server.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yup...No-one was playing seriosuly and there were only 3 people...
> 
> Hellsheaven guys facing too much problems this week with the server.



Yup, it's still down. Not many people may visit this thread to know whether someone is hosting, but most people directly log on to hells...


----------



## hsr (Oct 16, 2008)

gagan sorry man avast bumped up the virus alert and had to screw the whole game, hope it did not killed the server?


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> gagan sorry man avast bumped up the virus alert and had to screw the whole game, hope it did not killed the server?


Naah.....It didn't. I killed it myself after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 16, 2008)

Any1 hosting !

RSA:Hells.... still down !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone hosting????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hells is down, no one's hosting... this sucks!!!


----------



## hsr (Oct 17, 2008)

connect 5.212.96.102

~ skreem dath ~
Team deathmatch
Hosted by me


----------



## hullap (Oct 17, 2008)

at 6:56 am? O-o


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> connect 5.212.96.102
> 
> ~ skreem dath ~
> Team deathmatch
> Hosted by me


No need of hosting through Hamachi.......Host it the direct way....

And yeah, Hellsheaven UP again....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> No need of hosting through Hamachi.......Host it the direct way....
> 
> And yeah, Hellsheaven UP again....



Hells is up??? Yippee!!! I was playing last night on |CC|Clan's Japan Playground... I actually get lower pings on that one


----------



## hsr (Oct 17, 2008)

@ gagan, IDK but pings are great 50-100


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Yay!!!! Hells back.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hellz sucks.. find some other server.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

Someone plz host, hells is pretty bad today


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 17, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Hellz sucks.. find some other server.



yea,its easy to say when you are in uncle sam's land biatch.:<


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm having no probs with Hellz whatsoever. I'm getting the usual pings. Today was damn fun. (in the bomb mode)


----------



## hullap (Oct 17, 2008)

Amitava[& me(he`ll pay, ill support him with ads)] are trying to get a dedicated server up and running, most probably in UK, i get ~150-200 pings from there
server will have max 8 players


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

OK PPL the server is UP and running. Its a private 10 slot server only for DF & forum members.

*Clan Site: *

```
*www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/
```

Please register. We gotta Rank up. 

Address:

```
195.122.135.191:27960
```

Password:

```
private
```
you need to put the password before you connect by clicking "Set Password" button.

If you don't set password, it will say "Server is full".

You have 5 days to try it out and give feedback. If you don't like it then I'll cancel subscription.

You don't have to pay anything but Donations are welcome 

Enjoy!!

EDIT: Changed server location to DE, since ppl were getting 400 ping from UK server.

*A Request: Please visit my blog and help me earning few clicks. I'm also planning to start a COD4 server provided I earn enough money through ads. Thanks! *


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2008)

I've joined in.......

Pings are 370ms though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

I too wanna come but the server is full


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

It is not full. you have to set password first.


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I too wanna come but the server is full


1) Open console ~
2) /set password private
3) /connect 217.163.25.22


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

@ amitav, low pings 250-300   me in 2mbps


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool. so German server is better.. Let other report their ping.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 18, 2008)

me can't connect(connection awaiting.....)

pings results:avg. ping:325ms.(not server's fault though,its my sh!t connection).


gg nerds.


----------



## hullap (Oct 18, 2008)

im at 195.122.135.191
200~ pings 
i have dns`d the ip(the new server) to urt.hullap.com
so use 
/set password private
/connect urt.hullap.com 

no one wanna play?


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2008)

*My Pings........*

*On Amitava's server:*


> gagan@cozmo:~$ ping -c 10 217.163.25.22
> PING 217.163.25.22 (217.163.25.22) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 217.163.25.22: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=447 ms
> 64 bytes from 217.163.25.22: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=432 ms
> ...


*On Hellsheaven:*


> gagan@cozmo:~$ ping -c 10 203.215.243.113
> PING 203.215.243.113 (203.215.243.113) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 203.215.243.113: icmp_seq=1 ttl=113 time=130 ms
> 64 bytes from 203.215.243.113: icmp_seq=2 ttl=113 time=128 ms
> ...


*On an INX Gaming UK server:*


> gagan@cozmo:~$ ping -c 10 85.234.148.30
> PING 85.234.148.30 (85.234.148.30) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 85.234.148.30: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=174 ms
> 64 bytes from 85.234.148.30: icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=173 ms
> ...


ISP = BSNL
Connection = Home 1000

This is because my IP is 59.96.16x.xxx. I can only connect to 2 ranges: one is which I've mentioned and the other is 59.94.9x/10x.xxx. The 2nd range has got crap routing and I can only manage 300+ pings on every server with that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

i get some 287 ms on amitava's servers 

and for other two they are same as you


----------



## hsr (Oct 18, 2008)

i think via hamachi we get about 50-100 pings!

and hey hullap, please add skreem.co.nr in ur blog roll lol


----------



## hullap (Oct 18, 2008)

me and sam playing at urt.hullap.com


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

Had a great time playing with Amitava in the server.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

hullap said:


> me and sam playing at urt.hullap.com


urt.hullap.com ???


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

lol I found a Bangalore server. I was playing good so other team kicked me out.. lol. Bunch of losers..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2008)

^ip?


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

209.160.32.48
Today evening we all can go and own em.. lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2008)

:>.

btw,I am getting ~210 ping on your server right now,how about a match old timer?


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool.. Im in


----------



## hullap (Oct 19, 2008)

im on amitavas server
join


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

^^HOW????
I connect to the IP. But I can't connect. Always awaiting connection.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

Check IP and also dont forget the password


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

^^K done. I was using the wrong IP.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 19, 2008)

Whats the IP ?

M cming too !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

What's the prograaaaaaaam?


----------



## hullap (Oct 19, 2008)

the ip is urt.hullap.com (i have dns`d the subdomain to point there  )


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 19, 2008)

hey i am in too


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 19, 2008)

oh coool, our own private server. 
[DF]Spartan is pleased 

/me goes to buy a new mouse


----------



## hullap (Oct 19, 2008)

play you sucka

im out


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> lol I found a Bangalore server. I was playing good so other team kicked me out.. lol. Bunch of losers..


BANGALORE ? Hey, I AM IN BANGALORE. Lemme go and see how good they are 
Please gimme the IP.


hullap said:


> the ip is urt.hullap.com (i have dns`d the subdomain to point there  )


Good Job. Thankyou.


----------



## hullap (Oct 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BANGALORE ? Hey, I AM IN BANGALORE. Lemme go and see how good they are
> Please gimme the IP.


its located in usa


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

^^Now I understand. I thought the server was in Bangalore, so I happily went to the server. (I'm in Karnataka). Then I was surprised to get pings like ~300. Now I understand.

@MetalHeadGautham- In case you're still interested, it's 209.160.32.48. It's owned by Joecool.

BTW, I get pings ~300 in amitava's server, whereas in Hellsheaven, I get pings ~120.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2008)

mwahahahahaha.

Ok papls,sorry about the morning,I told you about my **** connection.

the banglore server is actually located in USA.Our server pwns USA server.:>

Isn't joecool the admin of a torrent site?DPN.Now I get it.:>


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, I just noticed. Our thread has beaten the Counter-Strike thread in terms of posts


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

one more post...hell ya


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

So when do we play tonight?


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 19, 2008)

^^what about playing right now ??


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

That BLR Server a.k.a Bangaluru Server (209.160.32.48 ) is owned by a very good friend of mine - JoeCool.  I know him personally.  He is a very |337 hacker and also owns a Computer Security company.  It is hosted from the US and you can also find me playing around in that server.

BLR server will surely be in India after a couple of months. 

Anyone playing?

Played with the bots....Tried LR300, got pwned. Then I got G36  The bots with 0 pings were still no match and they got their heads chopped off everytime. LOL.


----------



## hullap (Oct 19, 2008)

im at amitavas server

im out of it


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm out too.

Lets have some serious party in a server. In Hellsheaven or Amitava's or any other......???

Digit Forum get-together I mean to say.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

When? Where?


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tonight 8PM at my server. I'm logged in.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ k  i will be there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Tonight 8PM at my server. I'm logged in.



Roger that!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

K amitava's server....


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 19, 2008)

Incming !!
To show who got the skills gg !!!


----------



## hsr (Oct 19, 2008)

i hate PB amitav pls disable PB


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

No PB there


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

^^You guys still playin???


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 19, 2008)

i hav downloaded utr 
can i join in now(how to)?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> i hav downloaded utr
> can i join in now(how to)?



Start up UrT. Press ~ key to bring up the console. Type /set password private and press enter. Now type /connect urt.hullap.com and press enter.

But there's no one on the server at the moment.


----------



## hsr (Oct 20, 2008)

@amitav, when i connect there is a message saying you need PB to play in this server also get the latest update from id blah !


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 20, 2008)

You don't Need PB. Something is wrong. Try this: Go to UrbanTerror Folder and Delete "qkey" file and try again.


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2008)

im at hells


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

Playin @ hells now.
Can we play together on amitava's server tonight @ 8??


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

The reason why BSNL sucks



> gagan@cozmo:~$ ping 203.215.243.113
> PING 203.215.243.113 (203.215.243.113) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 203.215.243.113: icmp_seq=8 ttl=113 time=157 ms
> 64 bytes from 203.215.243.113: icmp_seq=9 ttl=113 time=199 ms
> ...


5 seconds of fine play and then 10 seconds of lag.....:/ Do have a look at ICMP sequence.  This thing only happening with me on Hellsheaven.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The reason why BSNL sucks
> 
> 
> 5 seconds of fine play and then 10 seconds of lag.....:/ Do have a look at ICMP sequence.  This thing only happening with me on Hellsheaven.


* 65% packet loss

cool
*


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> * 65% packet loss
> 
> cool
> *


Lol, it continued for me about 3 hours.  Now its fine......



> --- 203.215.243.113 ping statistics ---
> *30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29003ms*
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 156.695/159.239/162.194/1.765 ms


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 20, 2008)

My connection is f-ed up today coz some idiots cut-off the telephone wire while some construction was going on. After i got back online, I'm getting frequent disconnections... Won't be able to play tonight...


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

^^lolz this happens here too


----------



## hsr (Oct 21, 2008)

just a normal ping gave me this ! 


> Pinging 203.215.243.113 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=151ms TTL=109
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=108
> ...


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 21, 2008)

@all , on which server are u playing ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

I r unavailable until my connection gets sorted out


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm getting better with headshots.

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/1397/shot0011in0.th.jpg*img262.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## hullap (Oct 22, 2008)

im @ hells


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

Is anyone playing on Amitava's server??
Maybe we can get together this weekend??


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2008)

Sure.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok. Me playin at Hells now. Come over man.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally, my connection seems to have returned to its old steady self. I r ready when you are


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, Im back for weekend.. Get ready


----------



## hsr (Oct 24, 2008)

at last my reps are goin up 101:73    lol


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> at last my reps are goin up 101:73    lol


Nice dude.........A hell lot better than me when I had started.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm getting better with the SR8 now.....
@klaw- Shut mouth, and come over right now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

Where do you guys play?? At Amitava's server or on Hells??


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Anywhere.


----------



## hullap (Oct 24, 2008)

sometimes even i host a server


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

Come over to Hells guys....

So are we playing today??
What time???
I'll be on Hells most of the day...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

Are we playing on Amitava's server anytime??


----------



## hullap (Oct 26, 2008)

me and amitava on his server


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 26, 2008)

me 2 going there


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

Comin up....


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 26, 2008)

on which server are you all playing ???


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2008)

*Tonight @ 8pm IST @ Amitava's server......We're going to have party. *


----------



## hullap (Oct 26, 2008)

me and amitava had a firing range party in the afternoon
me + him + 1 puma(lr300er)  + 1 goose(hk69er)
vs
3 puma + 1 goose

it was pure FUN
so firing range is fun afterall


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 26, 2008)

@ gagandeep 


> Tonight @ 8pm IST @ Amitava's server......We're going to have party.



Great Ill Be There.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *Tonight @ 8pm IST @ Amitava's server......We're going to have party. *


Internet Protocol Address.?


----------



## hullap (Oct 26, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Internet Protocol Address.?



open urban terror
type
/set password private
/connect urt.hullap.com


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> open urban terror
> type
> /set password private
> /connect urt.hullap.com


Aye.!


----------



## hullap (Oct 26, 2008)

im in there.
JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN (err, i can use ctrl c and v)

JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN

party going on
it rocks


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *Tonight @ 8pm IST @ Amitava's server......We're going to have party. *



You criminal.
How could you have a party at that time??
I was watching the Che v Liv match.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 26, 2008)

^^

so wanna play right now ??


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> You criminal.
> How could you have a party at that time??
> I was watching the Che v Liv match.


Dude, you know what...........I myself didn't go to the server and watched the Chelsea-Liverpool match with my father (He is a Liverpool fan ).

Liverpool owned you!


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 26, 2008)

Can we start at 10PM?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes. I'm comin.
Let's play CTF or Bomb Mode.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello its 10 PM

Any1 cming ??

M on the server !


----------



## hullap (Oct 26, 2008)

m there


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Dude, you know what...........I myself didn't go to the server and watched the Chelsea-Liverpool match with my father (He is a Liverpool fan ).
> 
> *Liverpool owned you!*



That's the truth, but I'm definitely not happy about it. We had more possession but couldn't make anything of it. Their defs was strong.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't come. I was watching the Arsenal vs West Ham Utd match.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't play anymore this month. I'm low on bandwidth.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I won't play anymore this month. I'm low on bandwidth.


Play around 2am in Hellsheaven. I'm always there.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Play around 2am in Hellsheaven. I'm always there.



lol I need to get my sleep, you know. My eyes have shrunk in size due to lack of sleep. I'll sleep early and get up early instead. Some guys from woo!2K are there in the early mornings.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> lol I need to get my sleep, you know. My eyes have shrunk in size due to lack of sleep. I'll sleep early and get up early instead. Some guys from woo!2K are there in the early mornings.


Yeah, they're Malaysians. The time difference between their time & our time is 2.5hours and they play around 10am (according to their time).


----------



## hullap (Oct 27, 2008)

im at amitavas server

2 more guys there


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a problem. Whenever I start ioUrTded.exe to start a dedicated server, I get a window as shown in the screenshot. I've edited server.cfg correctly. I also checked out the UrT manual and FAQ, but nothing helped me. Plz help guys.

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/3808/urtdedmu0.th.jpg*img152.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## hullap (Oct 27, 2008)

^PLAY NOW,
we can talk later


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I won't play anymore this month. I'm low on bandwidth.



^^+1000000000


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys where are you all playing ??


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 29, 2008)

look guys some other forum members are trying to organize a clan.. lol @ em


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok people. . . .As I own you all big time with my G36, I've decided to take a 5 month break from UrT. . . I plan to study hard. . .my dad is after me. . .


----------



## hullap (Oct 30, 2008)

^ 



amitava82 said:


> look guys some other forum members are trying to organize a clan.. lol @ em



war war war


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

m at amitavas server


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

Guys i'm getting no sound while playin this game


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2008)

^^remove q3config.cfg file and try again.

BTW,some noob got pwned by me in 1 on 1 CTF @ abbey sometime back on amitava's server,now thats not something unusual cus that happens too often to brag about tbh,but then the naab sad something like "remove your wallh4cks before we play" or something,now I don't know whether to take it as a compliment or insult cus I DON'T\HAVE NEVER EVER TRIED ANY KIND OF HACKS EVEN FOR TESTING PURPOSE.So please refrain from making such statements,try honing your skills and you will know how I do it.If you have any doubts/or want to see how I play,let me know and I will start recording demos beforehand and hand them over,you can even get them checked at urtadmins.com or something and see what expert players have to say,you guys are too noob to conclude anything anyways.


all that when I have like 240pings,play with earphones on(headphones broke down and I have no fuking money for them),and my mouse wheel is acting and weapons get changed automatically in the middle of fire sometimes.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm getting 480ms pings on Amitava's server.......:/ I mainly get 390-410ms pings there but today it is almost 500ms.............


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

me bullet amitava and spartan at his serevr
JOIN!!!!


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> all that when I have like 240pings


240ms pings are very good to play. Anything above 350ms is bad in this game. I myself play with 300ms pings on Hellsheaven most of the time and its okay for me if there is no lag. 

Though playing against ultra low ping players is a bit difficult with high ping.


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^remove q3config.cfg file and try again.
> 
> BTW,some noob got pwned by me in 1 on 1 CTF @ abbey sometime back on amitava's server,now thats not something unusual cus that happens too often to brag about tbh,but then the naab sad something like "remove your wallh4cks before we play" or something,now I don't know whether to take it as a compliment or insult cus I DON'T\HAVE NEVER EVER TRIED ANY KIND OF HACKS EVEN FOR TESTING PURPOSE.So please refrain from making such statements,try honing your skills and you will know how I do it.If you have any doubts/or want to see how I play,let me know and I will start recording demos beforehand and hand them over,you can even get them checked at urtadmins.com or something and see what expert players have to say,you guys are too noob to conclude anything anyways.
> 
> ...


i was joking yaar, it was a compliment


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2008)

^^I though so but still guidlines for the newbie noobs,.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^I though so but still guidlines for the *newbie noobs*,.



lol


----------



## hullap (Nov 1, 2008)

im the noobiest noob on the forum(really)


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

hullap said:


> im the noobiest noob on the forum(really)



-1

BTW, I don't know why but I'm getting pings above 350 today. 
Plenty of lag present even at Hellsheaven (where I normally get ~130 ms pings)


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

omg omg omg,
im getting 50 pings from a server called ghost server

its 344 now :-\


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to curb stomp amitava.:\

and where is filled-void biatch?


----------



## hsr (Nov 2, 2008)

watch ur language man, the mods are still alive ....


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

My details



> [woo!2k]hitman28 A.K.A beta testing
> 
> *Strengths*
> M4A1 and LR300 based assault rifling
> ...


----------



## hsr (Nov 2, 2008)

where did you find woo!2k clan?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Go to Hellsheaven Website and register yourself there. Then you can find many clans which you can join.


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

im a DF now,
i feel proud


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 2, 2008)

do any one know how to add bots in utr 4.1?? pls post a solution


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> do any one know how to add bots in utr 4.1?? pls post a solution



open file autoexec.cfg in q3ut4 folder
add line

```
bot_enable 1
```
 in it
then start game
then goto start server, and start one
then open console by pressing ~
and type

```
/addbot puma
```
or download this *www.mediafire.com/?pmjsysytgjw
and put it in q3ut4 folder and after you have started the server type in console(~ key)

```
/exec bots.cfg
```


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 3, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> do any one know how to add bots in utr 4.1?? pls post a solution


Just check the link at the bottom of this page,under similiar threads


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 3, 2008)

[woo!2k]hitman28 A.K.A beta testing

Strengths
M4A1 and LR300 based assault rifling
Sniping in some maps
G36 with silencer to some extent
UMP based tangoing

Weaknesses
Not consistent enough
Predictable sometimes
Not a good medic
Lemming
Can't play without kevlar vest


----------



## hsr (Nov 3, 2008)

well for an advice dont use hullaps cfg unless you have a decent config


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok I am getting this game today .

I will be done d/ling tomorrow morning.... any plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 3, 2008)

^^yup i will be there you can play with me anytime ...... preferably  after 3pm


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

ok got the game and installed it. Now how and with whom to play and when ?

Hey the TD server (195.122.135.191:27960) is always full.... WTF! And when I join other servers, I ALWAYS get an error saying 'connection interupted'.... WTH !


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Open UrT, click 'Play Online', click 'Get new list', find the server 'RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za' and connect. 95% give you'll have the lowest ping compared to other servers.
An advice: go through the Tutorial under the Demos option on the main screen. We'll not entertain any n00bish questions here.
One more thing, use T for chatting with other people and for asking questions in the server.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^I cant play. If I connect to ANY server there will always be a message saying 'connection interrepted'. WTF !!


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 4, 2008)

@Kpower

open urban terror
type
/set password private
/connect urt.hullap.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ok lemme try

I know how to connect but temme how to get rid of this damn 'connection interupted' problem. I connected to urt.hullap.com (by the name of Psychosocial) and I always see (on ANY server) 'connection interrupted'. I cant move and cant do anything except to quit. I even disabled my Windows Firewall. WTF !!!


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ hullap might have answer to your problem


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 4, 2008)

'Connection Interrupted' might indicate abnormally high pings...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^


----------



## hsr (Nov 4, 2008)

ya just look at the right top corner where you see pings it should be b/w 100-400 else u r sitting duck !
i get these when i am in BLR server !


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 4, 2008)

Anything higher than 350 ms is tough to play with.


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 5, 2008)

any1 cming Me n Hullap on Amitava's server !!


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^


stop your torrent client when playing the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^I had stopped it. I do it when playing any MP game (I play CoD4 MP a lot).

Played 15-20mins with SuicideKnifer..... then again Connection Error .


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally, my addiction to this game is over. I've stopped playing it now since a couple of days.

@KPower Mania........
Just tell me your pings......
Open Command Prompt and type *ping 203.215.243.113* and post your results here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG!! Everytime I try to join Hellsheaven, I find that it's full. I then have to play at the BLR server where I get quite high pings. The BLR server is quite noobish.

BTW, gangrush struck at the server again yesterday. He was using aimbot. I noticed something fishy and specced him. We voted him to be kicked. He got kicked, but then kept coming back to vote to kick me and NaKillo. Bloody ############ #######.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 6, 2008)

anybody wanna play on amitav,s server ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Finally, my addiction to this game is over. I've stopped playing it now since a couple of days.


yup mine too is over a long time ago. its good and fun but then...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Finally, my addiction to this game is over. I've stopped playing it now since a couple of days.



Hmmmm.... Didn't you play this morning with the name Phoenix or something?


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2008)

beta testing said:


> OMG!! Everytime I try to join Hellsheaven, I find that it's full. I then have to play at the BLR server where I get quite high pings. The BLR server is quite noobish.


I don't think that it is n00bish. Playing with 24 players at one time is quite challenging as you'll need to be very vigilant and aware. Anyhow, I'll talk with JoeCool (the owner, he is an Indian) to get the server here in India. He has got no problem of funds, but the latency of Indian ISPs sucks big time. Anyhow, you can't expect to play smoothly in a server located in USA.



beta testing said:


> BTW, gangrush struck at the server again yesterday. He was using aimbot. I noticed something fishy and specced him. We voted him to be kicked. He got kicked, but then kept coming back to vote to kick me and NaKillo. Bloody ############ #######.


Well, Gangrush owns some cafe or something and always enters Hellsheaven with his gang. 

He'll enter the server through each and every computer (probably 7) in his cafe and will also make his n00bish friends sit on a couple of computers. The rest of the players will all be AFK. Then, the leader of the Gang......i.e. Gangrush lol will mercilessly rape his gang members with an aimbot. Unfortunately, he has even cloned my name but that mother****er cloned me as Bullet900 instead of Bullet500. 

Whenever he enters the server, he always tries to kick me (&  his fellow gang members vote YES), (as I own his mother's & sister's a$$ everytime) because I always ban/kick him & his gang members (everyone has the same IP). Most probably, he is in Singapore and his ISP is Singtel.



T159 said:


> yup mine too is over a long time ago. its good and fun but then...


You know what, this game was my 'life' sometime back. I used to play it 7 hours daily and was completely addicted to it. I started as a n00b 7 months back, played my 1st FPS game (this game) and got addicted and then somehow started playing fine. Finally, I had to make a choice between the game and my studies and I chose knowledge. Thats why stopped it.



beta testing said:


> Hmmmm.... Didn't you play this morning with the name Phoenix or something?


Was it me?........ I can't remember. 8)


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Was it me?........ I can't remember. 8)



Well, Aron told me that you were playin


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2008)

I too want to play this game I have installed version 4.0 form digit Cd can I play it now. But how. I tired Cod2 but it said cd key in use try later. And I want to try some multiplayer game so I have to move to Urban terror. I havent' played it earlier.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Get Urban Terror 4.1........

www.urbanterror.net

The older version may give some problems.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

You can't play on any of the servers with the older version since almost all the servers are running UrT 4.1
You get an error message- "Invalid game folder".


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya get the same error. Its also buggy. form where can i download that 700mb file without any break because if the connection get break then I will have to do if from starting thats why I like torrents. Can any torrent link for that 4.1 version.

By the way I installed Ameriaca's army form january digit. Its look good but the training is very hard to complete(the grenade launcher one).


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

D/L the torrent file from *www.mininova.org/tor/1060264
BTW, how is America's Army??


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good and clean. But I told that I am stuck in the training session. You can't play mission before training. 
This is the game used by Official American Army to train their their soldiers.


----------



## hsr (Nov 8, 2008)

lol ur siggy


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

me amitava and kapil on his server,
Join


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

So, how about a get- together at Amitava's server today?


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ ya that will be great !! , so at what time ???


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 9, 2008)

hmm make it after 9pm guyz, then i will join surely !


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2008)

I too wish to join today but before 10pm it I downloaded it this evening. I am downloading it at a rate of 205kb/sec. And it will finish in 1.15minutes if everything went Ok.

Where to meet you guys.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 9, 2008)

Yesterday, I had a half an hour session at some random CTF server. CTF was never really my thing, and I am still bad at this game and I have not got my old skills back. The mouse response time is too high. But I could still pwn n00bs with a score of 194-20 and was the highest. I know they were n00bs because I did all the wrong things - like running straight while holding a flag.


----------



## hsr (Nov 9, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you tell in which server will you all be playing and how to connect to that server. I download the game. And played once with score of 55.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

Most of the time, we're at Hellsheaven.co.za
To join the server, open the console by pressing *~* and type */connect 203.215.243.113* and you'll be there.

If it's full, then play at the BLR Server
*/connect 209.160.32.48:27960*

What's your nick in the game BTW?
Mine is [woo!2k]hitman28
Check out the first page of this thread to find out about some of our forum's players.


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2008)

mine is as usual toofan when you all will be online. And can you tell me how to chat and select weapons there and all other tricks. I played how it comes my way.

And most important thanks dude.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

Press M to chat and T to chat with team mates only.
For selecting weapons and stuff, press esc in the game, go to player> weapon/gear select, and then select your weapons and accessories from there.
And read the Urban Terror Manual which details a lot of info about the game.


----------



## hsr (Nov 10, 2008)

[xxx][woo!2k][va][df][0.o]|Erotic|

im in all these lol


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I'll close my server since not many play there and most of the time it remains idle.


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2008)

Not so soon dear. I have to play with my digit mates. but the prob is that they don't fix the time.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 11, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I think I'll close my server since not many play there and most of the time it remains idle.



yea,not to mention some really noob admins,one time I went there and the gravity settings were fuked up....

total waste of money if you ask me,heck,I have never ever seen you there!


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 11, 2008)

That would be hullap..lol

I go there on weekends and it's all empty! guess I'll play at hellz on weekends.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I think I'll close my server since not many play there and most of the time it remains idle.


Yeah. Do that and try to get a refund if you paid for a whole year. Whenever I come there its empty.
And it gives about the same pings as if hullap or Devil hosted the game.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

^^Add this to the first post dude

[woo!2k]hitman28 A.K.A beta testing

Strengths
M4A1 and LR300 based assault rifling
Sniping in some maps
G36 with silencer
UMP based tangoing

Weaknesses
Not consistent enough
Predictable sometimes
Not a good medic
Lemming
Can't play without kevlar vest


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

This thread seems to be goin down so....

BUMP!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 16, 2008)

any n00b wants to get pwned by me ? (obviously I can't pwn non n00bs with my current skill level )


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm ready to pwn anyone here....Just come into Hellsheaven and watch for Bullet500........


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

fix a time ,i too want to improve my skills as I am just one week old online player.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Just go to Hellsheaven or some other server. Many players will be playing there.

@gagandeep- Incoming!


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

how to look for it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

^^In UrT, click "Get new list". Hellsheaven will probably be at the top of your list. If you don't get it, try again.
Anyway, to get there directly, press ~ and type /connect 203.215.243.113

Oh man I'm really pissed off now.
Some bloody mother****er at Hells started voting to kicking everyone.... And the n00bs press F1 blindly. Even I got kicked. And I can't go back b'coz the server's full.
Gagan, I thought you said gangrush and his bloody mother****in gang were banned.


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

I am going there to try me. see you all there.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

All of us don't play there all of the time. Keep playing with those who're around, and you'll get better.


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2008)

But that server has problem. i get disconnected many times. sometimes it freezes and it take a lot of time to load also. 
I used to play on low gravity servers like tank server and that sexy 4.1 server on top of the list.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not a problem with the server. Actually, it's the best server for us. Before, I used to get pings like ~120 ms but now mine have gone up to 350+. It's something with our connections.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

yes  mine connection too was fluctuating between 200 to 350+. So this is the problem. I had started a thread by name how to lower the ping? but that's too is not a success.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101763


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I am on  bsnl UL750 plan, earlier i used to get 125ms in hellsheaven, now its 350ms wt happend?


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 17, 2008)

^^the same thing is also happening to my connection, anybody knows why ???


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2008)

The following thread was started to know the reason behind it but has got no success yet. Check this.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=995330#post995330


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

The pings have gone up due to change in routing. I wish I could call the BSNL guys at the exchange, but they're a bunch of n00bs.

Me: Hello, this is BSNL exchange right?
Him: Yes.
Me: I have a problem. My pings have increased greatly. Could you rectify this?
Him: Pings? Err... What's that?
Me: Err... Nothing... Bye, thank you.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 18, 2008)

well i played this gme on windows sometime ago..but it was too fast for me..as in before i could even aim i was fragged..iam more of an americas army type player..


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @gagandeep- Incoming!


My router Wifi got ****ed up right at the time of exams. Its ON/OFF switch is not working and I've sent it to be repaired or may be it will be replaced.



beta testing said:


> Oh man I'm really pissed off now.
> Some bloody mother****er at Hells started voting to kicking everyone.... And the n00bs press F1 blindly. Even I got kicked. And I can't go back b'coz the server's full.
> Gagan, I thought you said gangrush and his bloody mother****in gang were banned.


Singtel gives dynamic IPs in Singapore. IP bans are of no use. Perhaps, I'll search the internet to learn how to ban people using their UrT GUIDs.....Anyhow, that guy has just not got any aim in his life!!!! Perhaps he should be sent to a mental asylum. He has been the most persistent Aimbotter/Wallhacker of all time who'll never get his mother****in attitude rectified!!!



zyberboy said:


> I am on  bsnl UL750 plan, earlier i used to get 125ms in hellsheaven, now its 350ms wt happend?


Same with me. Well, 59.94.9x.x to 59.94.1x8.x was already ****ed up. Pings used to start from 300ms at night in Gurgaon. And in daytime, pings were over 500ms. Luckily, I used to disconnect and reconnect again and again to get my IP from 59.96.16x.x to 59.96.168.x range which used to give me 120ms pings to Hong Kong. European pings used to start at 180ms. But anyhow, now the latter also gives me 350ms pings. 



beta testing said:


> The pings have gone up due to change in routing. I wish I could call the BSNL guys at the exchange, but they're a bunch of n00bs.


I knew this. And perhaps, this happened in front of my eyes. I got disconnected as the PPP server in the exchange had gone down (most probably). My router's ADSL light was glowing and I couldn't connect as the server in the exchange was down and I was not able to authenticate. After 15minutes, I got connected and voila, BAD pings. 

So, time to sue BSNL??....I'll be complaining to the Consumer Court next month.

I'm from BSNL Netone (Dialup) these days and have a look at my pings.


> Pinging 203.215.243.113 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=198ms TTL=116
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=203ms TTL=116
> ...


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

On dialup 200 pings is good. Isn't it.
as broadband is giving 350+.


----------



## hsr (Nov 18, 2008)

those ****ing EVDO cards BSNL gives are a complete failure.... 600+ pings for my Bro's lap i dont know how they do this but the D/W speeds are about 1.6Mbps !

those ****ing blood****ers are good for nothing fat ****s and they **** realtime or if we ask them to give proper routings and then **** with noob statements like they have ****ing workloads and **** it all ****ing time


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> On dialup 200 pings is good. Isn't it.
> as broadband is giving 350+.


The pings are surely good, but transfer speed is NOT. I can't play UrT with dialup....Too much of lag.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 18, 2008)

I get usally 150 pings...


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 18, 2008)

WTF! today it is reaching 220 pings...


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

still much lower then mine.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 19, 2008)

I get pretty decent pings on my Hathway connection.


> [arch@paradiso ~]$ ping -c 5 203.215.243.113
> PING 203.215.243.113 (203.215.243.113) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 203.215.243.113: icmp_seq=1 ttl=116 time=100 ms
> 64 bytes from 203.215.243.113: icmp_seq=2 ttl=116 time=127 ms
> ...


Anything except RSA gives 170+ pings though...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 19, 2008)

I am always up and *wanna join DF clan*...I play really nice now almost 20-25 kills..see my stats...


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 19, 2008)

Latency is too high!!


> Pinging 195.122.135.191 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 195.122.135.191: bytes=32 time=369ms TTL=49
> Reply from 195.122.135.191: bytes=32 time=369ms TTL=49
> ...


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2008)

WTF.....You guys (Beta & hullap) will not believe me......

ICO666 talked to me in English..........WTF   Or it may be someone else just trying to amaze me. ICO just can't talk in English. Thats what I believe.

And now if you tease him, he just replies with *????????????* because he knows that we are making fun of him. 

Anyhow, I learnt a few Bulgarian words & phrases so that I can tease him.


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2008)

a visa versa process


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> a visa versa process


If you would have been an oldie on the RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za server and played there regularly, you would have known who is ICO666 and what I'm talking!!!!!

That guy has only spoken 8 words in his whole career (lolz) @ the server. They're mentioned below:
- hahahahahahahah
- niaaaaaaaaaaaa
- pedali
- GAY
- fu(k u
- hi (very very rarely and that also to me)
- bullet (perhaps he has spoken my name the most number of times)
- lol

The top 4 words are used by him most of the time. Seriously.

One day, me & achtung_dude (a player on the server and one of my dearest friend) were talking about football. Suddenly, words of wisdom sparkled in ICO's head. He replied, "hahahahaha Berbatov n1". (Berbatov is a good Bulgarian football player). I got to know that he is from Bulgaria and through his IP, I also got to know the place where he lives. He lives in Sofia, the capital of Bulgaria.

Everyone on the server used to think that he is a bit crack. He has a habit of smoking, suicide bombing, and doing lemming things (jumping from height) uselessly.

One day, I thought of searching the meaning of niaaaaa & pedali and due to the fact that Bulgarian script is different from English, I couldn't get the meaning. Then I thought of learning some Bulgarian phrases. I learnt.
I asked him, "KAK SI?" (How're you?), he replied, "DOBRE" (Good). That day somehow, I was assured that he is a human. lolz.

Anyhow, he is the most popular player on our server and when he doesn't play, we miss him.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

lol
Maybe someone was playing with that name to have some fun. Maybe it's cgm


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 19, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I asked him, "KAK SI?" (How're you?), he replied, "DOBRE" (Good). That day somehow, I was assured that he is a human. lolz.


lol...how touching.!


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Gagandeep ,very very touchy moments you shared with us. What type of player he is? Is he a master player? and what strategies he uses during his game play.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally, my pings have improved. It's ~180 on Hells now. It feels great to play with these pings after having played with high pings for a long while. 

BTW, speaking of pings, I think [XxX]Ehsan[IRAN] will be more than happy playing with pings like 300.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Finally, my pings have improved. It's ~180 on Hells now. It feels great to play with these pings after having played with high pings for a long while.


did you done some thing or it happens automatically. Tell us the way to lower the ping.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

Anybody here thinks this thread deserves to be a sticky ? I mean, comeon, this is one of the most popular threads at the gamerz section and our post count is much more than the counter-strike thread's post count.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anybody here thinks this thread deserves to be a sticky ? I mean, comeon, this is one of the most popular threads at the gamerz section and our post count is much more than the counter-strike thread's post count.



*djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

someone is getting intimate here ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

^^What ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Its low in posts because its sticky.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticky Kiya Gaye..

*djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif

*I am doing extremely well in UT..see my stats...so how can I join DF clan...*


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 20, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif



Gigasmilies?



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Sticky Kiya Gaye..
> 
> *djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif
> 
> *I am doing extremely well in UT..see my stats...so how can I join DF clan...*



To join the DF clan, just add [DF] before your name. And UT is Unreal Tournament, Urban Terror is referred to as UrT. 



toofan.is.back said:


> did you done some thing or it happens automatically. Tell us the way to lower the ping.



I didn't do anything, it happened by itself. It's common with BSNL connections like mine. Pings keep fluctuating.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Gigasmilies?



No, that one was Smiley Xtra for Firefox. *www3.b92.net/ipb_images/style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif


----------



## hsr (Nov 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/57large.png

LOL i have UniSmilies LOL ...

my resume :

Name  :  [recon]hari_recon , [woo!2k]hari_recon , [XxX]hari[woo!2k] , [999]hari[666]
Kills - Get killed Ratio  :  3:1  highest 121:43
Favorite clan  :  [woo!2k]
Favorite Server  : RSA-HellsHeaven.co.za
Favorite Mode  :  Bomb Mode
Favourite Player  :  ochibi the Monster and Guru
Favourite Weapon  :  LR-300
Favourite Map  :  Abbey
Favourite "thing"  :  TREE CLIMBING *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12.png

LOL


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Gagandeep ,very very touchy moments you shared with us.


Touchy??? 



toofan.is.back said:


> What type of player he is?


Run 'n' Gun........



toofan.is.back said:


> Is he a master player?


My friends who have played with me will comment.  Perhaps, no-one can be a 'master'. There is always a scope of improvement.



toofan.is.back said:


> and what strategies he uses during his game play.


Refer to the post #1 of this thread. Each and every player has mentioned his positive points, negative points and strategies.



toofan.is.back said:


> did you done some thing or it happens automatically. Tell us the way to lower the ping.


Technically speaking, there is NO way of lowering your ping. It depends on the routing of your ISP. If you're downloading something in background, then it is an other case. Ping depends upon the route which the packet sent from your computer takes to reach to the remote computer.
Some guys on other thread suggested, "Changing of DNS servers". That will not help in reducing the pings. Switching to faster (in terms of speed & also ping) DNS servers will actually help in resolving the domain names faster i.e. google.com ---> 64.233.187.99. But as the route taken by the packet will not actually be affected if we change the DNS servers, there will no change in pings. Do correct me if I'm wrong.


Kl@w-24 said:


> No, that one was Smiley Xtra for Firefox. *www3.b92.net/ipb_images/style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif


Seems like you're bored and interested in trying different types of emoticons. 



hari_sanker_r said:


> Kills - Get killed Ratio  :  3:1  highest 121:43


Better than me when I was a n00b.  You adjusted to the game very quickly. Thats good. 



hari_sanker_r said:


> Favorite Mode  :  Bomb Mode


Are you guys able to change the Gametypes in absence of me or any other admin?? If yes, then I'll have to disable that because it will lead to chaos.



hari_sanker_r said:


> Favourite Player  :  ochibi the Monster and Guru


Well, I know its your choice, but my choice will be [E]OmegaCreed. Technically, he is the smartest player with whom I've played and has the best technique. I somehwat don't like LR300 & M4 spammers........But [E]OmegaCreed > Guru n all.
And in sniping, my pick will be [XxX]Tirona (active around 12am-2am IST or I should say 4:30am to 6:30am Filipino Standard Time) & citux (inactive)....


----------



## hsr (Nov 21, 2008)

I dont see omega nowadays but if you would like to add him hes the top, still ochibi scores the max point in other game trackers


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

How you get point in this game. some time I reaches above 125 but I don't do that much of killing or picking the flag. Can anyone tell something about the scoring . and how to achieve high scoring. I always remain in top 5 or 6.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Seems like you're bored and interested in trying different types of emoticons.



Dude, you have no idea how bored I am.... *img439.imageshack.us/img439/2209/deprimetriste294230fr.gif


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> I dont see omega nowadays but if you would like to add him hes the top, still ochibi scores the max point in other game trackers


Well, score doesn't give you the true picture!! Its about the class, how you play the game....

Ochibi may have  a very good ratio most of the time, but he doesn't perform that good in the Bomb mode. Ratio doesn't give you the true picture. What I feel, it isn't aout the quantity, its about the quality. Omega got quality & quantity both and Achtung_dude too.

If we talk about quantity, there is one more guy, "terminnator". *www.gametracker.com/server_info/203.215.243.113:27960/top_players/ If you go on the above link, you'll see that terminnator is rank #4 (more than Guru, ochibi) but is he that good? 

And not to forget, .[d43m0n]. & Warthog. They are extraordinary players too. Bobsyourdog, the ultimate spawn raper. I rate them way above Guru & ochibi.

You can perhaps see, why OmegaCreed, Achtung_dude & bobsyourdog are admins??....

Moreover, I think what will happen if we get 30-50ms pings like those guys do? Will they be able to play with 300ms pings?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Are you guys able to change the Gametypes in absence of me or any other admin?? If yes, then I'll have to disable that because it will lead to chaos.



Since when are you an admin at hellsheaven ? 

And does this weird guy, named Mukesh, still come there ? Each time I see him play, he hardly talks, and plays awesomely, and always gets voted to be kicked out.


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Since when are you an admin at hellsheaven ?


Perhaps 2.5 months now. 

Actually, the server was fu(ked up 2 months back. Cheaters, vote spammers and people were bored with Team DM. I somehow contacted the owner and he gave me the password. I hadn't actually asked for it. And 3-4 more people were also given the password.  Now the server is less fu(ked up. 

We also play Bomb mode at the server now-a-days.  And I can't actually forget that, it was seriously a pain in the a$$ to teach bomb to the people on the server. They were interested, but they were simply not able to understand how to play. Now they perhaps <3 it. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> And does this weird guy, named Mukesh, still come there ? Each time I see him play, he hardly talks, and plays awesomely, and always gets voted to be kicked out.


Nope, never seen him. Anyhow, can you tell me the actual name with which he plays on the server? Is it Mukesh?

And now, this useless kicking has been sorted out. The players on th server have realized who all play good and have also matured. We got many awesome players on the server. The game is really fun to play now.  The server is in a lot better condition now, but a few problems still persist.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

Great to know that. But hellsheaven is again down for some reason/

As for bomb mode, its quite fun, but the problem is that unlike counter-strike, reversal of roles every other game is not implemented.

And yeah, the guy's name is Mukesh. I haven't seen him around since I stoped playing actively.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys I am looking forward to have a match *[DF] vs [woo!2k]*..*BOMB MODE *what u all say...plz confirm..


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Great to know that. But hellsheaven is again down for some reason/


Nope, it is UP. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> As for bomb mode, its quite fun, but the problem is that unlike counter-strike, reversal of roles every other game is not implemented.


Well, I haven't played any other FPS game in my life, but I've played this UrT very excessively. What we do is after every 10 games, a vote to Swap teams is called. (The command is */callvote swapteams* in the console.) And people vote yes. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> And yeah, the guy's name is Mukesh. I haven't seen him around since I stoped playing actively.


I recollect a small acquaintance with him @ the V-street.net/Erodov server when it was newly setup. I was a n00b back then.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hey guys I am looking forward to have a match *[DF] vs [woo!2k]*..*BOMB MODE *what u all say...plz confirm..


lolz, me having exams and I'm on dial-up. I've taken my friend's ADSL modem for only today thats why I was palying today in the server. The repair of my ADSL router will take about a week's time and my exams will also get over till then. 
BTW, [9.11] guys and [DF]Spartan had defeated those [woo!2k] guys on the 1st day of their clan. It was a 300 kill Team DM match in Riyadh and we rocked.  This has been the one & only clan war held at the Hellsheaven server. lolz.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> BTW, [9.11] guys and [DF]Spartan had defeated those [woo!2k] guys on the 1st day of their clan. It was a 300 kill Team DM match in Riyadh and we rocked.  This has been the one & only clan war held at the Hellsheaven server. lolz.



Organize another one, after you're all set and free.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

ok so i'll try this game again..
people has digit provided urban terror for linux on any of the dvd's??if not i'll have a download 700mb..or perhaps i'll use the windows version only..


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Just go here *www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6 and download the Zip installer. It is 700MB. Digit had provided UrT 4.0 long time back, but it is of no use now. Get 4.1. 

No need to download the .exe self extracting installer as you can run UrT directly from the extracted folder and thus even from your pen drive. 

The zip file contains both the Linux (ioUrbanTerror.i386) & Win (ioUrbanTerror.exe) executable. These will be good for you.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

oh great..i thought i'd have to compile it as well..didnt know i'll just have to extract..sure thing now..i'll start tommorow..right now utorrent is downloading _something_


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> I dont see omega nowadays but if you would like to add him hes the top, still ochibi scores the max point in other game trackers



Stats don't mean everything y'know. Sometimes, a guy can have very good stats, but he may use tactics like spawn killing, negev spraying etc. which is not professional. To get to know how good a player really is, spec him/  her . I agree, ochibi is good 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Organize another one, after you're all set and free.



Yup.



tuxybuzz said:


> ok so i'll try this game again..
> people has digit provided urban terror for linux on any of the dvd's??if not i'll have a download 700mb..or perhaps i'll use the windows version only..



Digit hasn't provided the latest, 4.1 version of the game. So you'll have to D/L it.


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2008)

One thing I'm not able to understand. Everytime I go & play with changed names, and everyone recognizes me always......WTF  Even if I don't speak a single word......

It has happened with me many times, as soon as I enter. Within 5 minutes of game, people say, "Are you gagan? Are you bullet?"..........WTF


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe they can understand from your style of playing.... G36 with silencer, and your stats.... Your pings...


----------



## hsr (Nov 21, 2008)

maybe ips and lost of stuff


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

We had great fun @ Hells today. Batista taught us some great new jumps in Algiers. Hari was also there.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

ok so i have UrT now..I'll start playing..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

^^That's great 
What's your nick?


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> We had great fun @ Hells today. Batista taught us some great new jumps in Algiers. Hari was also there.


Lolz, Aron would have taught you how to get onto the top near the Blue base.........


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lolz, Aron would have taught you how to get onto the top near the Blue base.........



That was an old one. Anuj had taught me that one already. He taught some other jumps @ Spice Street in Algiers. And he also showed us a jump in some map. I forgot.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

my nicks the same as here..tuxybuzz..but which server do I play at??


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 22, 2008)

Any1 cming ?
Me n Gangsta Playing in Hells... !!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> my nicks the same as here..tuxybuzz..but which server do I play at??



Play at Hellsheaven.co.za
Open the console by pressing ~ and then type /connect 203.215.243.113
There are a host of other servers to play at y'know.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Ping problem!.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

^^What's your pings?

BTW, we had great fun knifing at the woo!2k clan server.


----------



## hsr (Nov 22, 2008)

whats woos ip?


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

192 to 350 and sometimes 0.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Gamers,

I am addicted to URBAN TERROR <-- Multiplayer ..I am just rocking in it..I am very happy that I get pings around 150 but still high but I can manage but nowdays I am facing a weird problem I usually get around 50 FPS but whenever I go to any area very fights are most often some times my fps just ceases below 10 and i am killed...can anyone just suggest me how to higher my fps so that I can more rock in UrT...Specially I am looking forward to be helped by any member who plays UrT or any other member help will be really appreciated without any thought.

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 22, 2008)

Try lowering the in-game setting.?
BTW, your condition is much better than mine.In maps with lots of open spaces like Austria,Riyadh etc. I get around 15 fps, drops down to 5-6 when I enter fights.So I mostly prefer maps like Abbey,Turnpike where I manage about 25 fps.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

hellsheaven..ok fine..i'll be playing there..
btw i played at other servers..this game is awesome..i dont know what went wrong last time..but now i've got a hang of it..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Try lowering the in-game setting.?



Please guide me to some setting that u might think higher my fps..

 *cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DKrazzy%20Warrior/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

The best way is to lower the resolution.



hari_sanker_r said:


> whats woos ip?



222.164.88.153:27961

I'm happy to report that I get lower pings there, compared to Hells.
At Hells, these days I get ~350, but there, it's ~200. Much better. 
BTW, the server isn't up all the time. When many of us woo!2k guys are at Hells, we decide to play at the clan server. You too are welcome.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 22, 2008)

Just tweak around with the display settings till you find something that both looks good to you and gives better FPS too.
I have every setting set to low and resolution is 640x480.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Buy a graphic card, increase the ram many many ways to increase the fps. shut off the other effects like shadows, blood etc.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

best way is to set the color bits to 16


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Don't you play the game now?


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

So, when is the next Digit Forum party? I won't mind hosting when I get my router back. My server will also not lag like hullap's. His MTNL connection sucks.
Got my friend's router for a day, played on Hells Riyadh...score was 71-15 and then CGM changed map to tease me....  And now back on Dial-up & GPRS.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Next party is when you host.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

These days I am playing without my [DF] tag. I am just *M3ta|ph03n1X* now, till I improve my form.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

don't forget to invite me. best time is between 8 to 9-10 pm. or on any sundays.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Today is Sunday. So any plans of hosting a matchup?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 23, 2008)

*My FPS Problem solved I am getting across 50 fps in all area..Thanks..*


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 23, 2008)

hey do you people have a team on gametracker??
if yes tell me..I'll join


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Today is Sunday. So any plans of hosting a matchup?



Yeah we could have a match. 8-9 P.M seems like a good time to me.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

at which server I am eager to be there. we have palyed together earlier but my pings sucked me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yeah we could have a match. 8-9 P.M seems like a good time to me.



Alright!! Let's get someone to host it tonight!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Alright!! Let's get someone to host it tonight!



Yeah I hope someone's wiling to host. I wish I could host, but the game crashes whenever I try to start a server. 



tuxybuzz said:


> hey do you people have a team on gametracker??
> if yes tell me..I'll join


*www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/

Right now, there're only 2 members.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

Do inform. 

I registered there. where is my name.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

^^You'll have to join the team. There must be some link somewhere on the page to join.


----------



## hsr (Nov 23, 2008)

gagan can i also have the rcon pwd if you think im able or mature enough? i promise not to spread it and create chaos


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

let me check.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

The FIRST server I connected to was a jump server. That was the time I just started UrT. A was flying between walls like batman. It was a custom map. I had a knife and I tried to kill him since it was TDM, but he was like you can't kill in this map. I asked then WTF is this map for. He said that its a jump server. I said I am a newbie. He said I picked the hardest possible game to start off with.

Anyway, so can somebody teach me jumping here ?


----------



## shantanu (Nov 23, 2008)

i got a request to stick this thread , we will be back with the answer to that soon.. thanks


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ yupp ,we want this thread to be sticky...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah especially since we've got so many players and we're more active than those at the CS thread.


----------



## hsr (Nov 23, 2008)

But this will cause problems like what we faced in the request avatar thread, so better keep it like this and bump in time to time


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Hullap has asked me to post this and requested everybody here to join in.

*forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,13274.0.html


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 23, 2008)

^^thanks for informing us psycho 

i request every UrT player to register there as the registration closes on 27 . hurry up !!!
BTW i am for [DF]


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 23, 2008)

M playing @ hells !!
Join if u wanna !


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ i am joining you .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2008)

this is going to be epic,LOL.

we have 3 players from our country,two of thme being our own hullap,and davidboom!

yea baby,roll it.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 23, 2008)

err.. where to register?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

^^
*teamterrorwtf.com/1v1/index.php?league=1&season=4&op=reg


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

^^wtf ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^
> *teamterror*wtf*.com/1v1/index.php?league=1&season=4&op=reg




*www.cheesebuerger.de/images/midi/frech/a068.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Try it out


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> err.. where to register?



OMG,you din't just say that!


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

I joined there and my id toofan.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 23, 2008)

now i seem to have got a hang of this game..i've played quite a bit today..couldnt connect to hells..dont know why..but i played other servers..atleast now my ratio(kills/deaths) remains above 1..


----------



## shantanu (Nov 24, 2008)

sorry guys, the thread cannot be sticked.. we already have some stickies and Urban Terror might not last longer.. and you guys keep on top like that also...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't matter. We're active enough to keep this thread at the top anyway.


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

Most of the sticky threads are now dead. So no problem.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 25, 2008)

I might join you guys for some Urban Terror one of these days. Its been a long time since I played UT. Got the latest version from Anorion. Will install it at home tonight.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2008)

I want Orange.. come on, it's not fair


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2008)

cyberjunkie said:


> I might join you guys for some Urban Terror one of these days. Its been a long time since I played UT. Got the latest version from Anorion. Will install it at home tonight.



install and play asap..we all rock there...


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ did you appear for interview? First, contact TDH for 1st round of interview. If you pass then contact me.


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## baccilus (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi all. I use to play a lot of UrT once upon a time. Now out of practice. But I have signed up for the tournament. Is it ok if I use the [DF] thingy. I already use that because I was here when we all decided to use this to recognise each other and never got around to deleting it. But now I am not that good.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> ^^ did you appear for interview? First, contact TDH for 1st round of interview. If you pass then contact me.



no sh!t.....you shall be judged by your 'skills'.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted by amitava82  View Post
> ^^ did you appear for interview? First, contact TDH for 1st round of interview. If you pass then contact me.



What all going here..where is to register and for what we need to register..plz point out...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 25, 2008)

people which map do you like the most??
myself i like the Dressing Room..i guess its perfect for noobs like me..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> ^^ did you appear for interview? First, contact TDH for 1st round of interview. If you pass then contact me.


 the two best players against a newbie who thinks he rocks 
Interview on IRC or Some Server ? Please don't let me miss it


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 25, 2008)

lol

No more playing this month. Crossed my bandwidth limits already. And there are still 5 more days left in this month.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2008)

^^LOL


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^LOL


lol?


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Alright!! Let's get someone to host it tonight!





beta testing said:


> Yeah I hope someone's wiling to host. I wish I could host, but the game crashes whenever I try to start a server.


I'm still on Dial-up.

@beta_testing, I'll give you my *server.cfg *file. Copy it in your *X:\Program Files\Urban Terror\q3ut4* directory. Then all what you'll have to do is, open (UrT the way you open it to play) and then type, */exec server.cfg* - The server will be up and everyone could join in to play. 

The guy from which I had bought the modem says that it is out of warranty and hence will not be replaced and the repair will take more than a week. 

I think I'll not be able to take part in that competition because I'll have to devote time to my studies more, I got my class Xth board exams.....

Anyhow, all the best to everyone who is participating.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> people which map do you like the most??
> myself i like the Dressing Room..i guess its perfect for noobs like me..


Dressing room is mainly about going BOOM and Sniping and Knifing.
*
Here are the 10 commandments to Dressing Room by M3ta|ph03n1X*

01. Snipe from both sides of your room
02. Jump onto your roof and start sniping
03. Jump on opponent's roof and start sniping those who are moving out
04. Chuck grenades off the grenade launcher's long range mode at opponent room
05. Infiltrate opponent room and chuck grenades at spawners
06. Knife spawners
07. Never move in straight lines
08. Use the gutter well for healing and hiding
09. Chuck 'nades into gutter
10. G36, AK103, UMP and SPAS rock this map



baccilus said:


> Hi all. I use to play a lot of UrT once upon a time. Now out of practice. But I have signed up for the tournament. Is it ok if I use the [DF] thingy. I already use that because I was here when we all decided to use this to recognise each other and never got around to deleting it. But now I am not that good.


Well, I remember that you were the FIRST player, along with me, to start playing the game and you ruled it totally. You had awesome aim and had a tendency to get the chest a lot of times. Remember the way we busted those n00bs, while I used to bring a handful of guys who assulted me to 10% health and died, you used to finish them off with that evil G36 of yours ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> lol
> 
> No more playing this month. Crossed my bandwidth limits already. And there are still 5 more days left in this month.


Same here but I am taking the risk as the bsnl site is showing null useage.
Say good luck to me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

I have plenty left. Out of 5GB (thanks to november bonus), only 1.61GB used.


----------



## hsr (Nov 25, 2008)

gagan, need rcon pwd for hellsheaven


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 25, 2008)

^^thankfully i got UL Plan..


----------



## hsr (Nov 25, 2008)

Seriously, i dont know what u guys r talkin abt, so pls explain


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> gagan can i also have the rcon pwd if you think im able or mature enough? i promise not to spread it and create chaos





hari_sanker_r said:


> gagan, need rcon pwd for hellsheaven


Sorry, I don't have the right to give the password to anyone.

@Beta: Lolz, am I still missed at the server??... Tell them that I'll be back soon.


----------



## hsr (Nov 26, 2008)

yea right btw how to contact the admin?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, I remember that you were the FIRST player, along with me, to start playing the game and you ruled it totally. You had awesome aim and had a tendency to get the chest a lot of times. Remember the way we busted those n00bs, while I used to bring a handful of guys who assulted me to 10% health and died, you used to finish them off with that evil G36 of yours ?



Yes I remember that. I was among the first ones in this forum to start playing this game and I absolutely loved it. Then I stopped playing it because I had got too addicted  Hope to see you again ingame sometime soon.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

^^Actually, I quit for the same reason


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2008)

^^LOL  They shouldn't make it too much fun then. Even though I quit playing, I always kept checking this thread all the time just to see what's going on.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 26, 2008)

^^You guys (Gautham and baccilus) must start playing again. A lot of things have changed since you first played.

@gagandeep- Yeah kinda missing you. But hellboy and Aron provided plenty of fun. Not to mention, cgm.

BTW, I dunno why but guru isn't playing these days. Any idea? There were rumours goin around that he was banned and stripped off admin status.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> BTW, I dunno why but guru isn't playing these days. Any idea? There were rumours goin around that he was banned and stripped off admin status.


No-one is banned on the server, I think. As far as the admin matter is concerned, people complained against him & this had happened more than a month back. Rcon password was changed and he was not contacted of the new one.

@hari: Stop dreaming of the password. Perhaps, those who ask never get.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

*Who is here from Bhopal????*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 26, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Who is here from Bhopal????*



Eh, what do you need?


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2008)

Had a nice session of the game today. Play FFA mode and kind of pawned everyone even with a ping of 300. I wonder why Hells-heaven wasn't up today. Couldn't find any server with good ping.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Eh, what do you need?


You know Ajit Verma????? He is from TIT.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 26, 2008)

mrintech said:


> You know Ajit Verma????? He is from TIT.



Nope.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nope.


Ok


----------



## hsr (Nov 27, 2008)

ah my dream to get the rcon of hellsheaven is gonna be true, im gonna hack into and steal the cfg of hellsheaven since it is a public server


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2008)

WTF! I didn't created this thread 			 			 			 			 			[DF] Clan Thread -- Urban Terror

lol thread..
Think someone hacked my password..time to change it..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 27, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ah my dream to get the rcon of hellsheaven is gonna be true, im gonna hack into and steal the cfg of hellsheaven since it is a public server





Krazzy Warrior said:


> WTF! I didn't created this thread                                                                 [DF] Clan Thread -- Urban Terror
> 
> lol thread..
> Think someone hacked my password..time to change it..


roflmao


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 27, 2008)

changed my password lol


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ah my dream to get the rcon of hellsheaven is gonna be true, im gonna hack into and steal the cfg of hellsheaven since it is a public server



Dreaming is good but day-dreaming isn't!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

@Kraazy: thats the WORST excuse I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 27, 2008)

lol again


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't find a way to change my name in game. I changed my name from [DF]baccilus to baccilus but now I can't remember how I did it. Please guide me guys!


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2008)

Clicking on demo might solve it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2008)

baccilus said:


> I can't find a way to change my name in game. I changed my name from [DF]baccilus to baccilus but now I can't remember how I did it. Please guide me guys!



In the Main Menu, go to Setup->Player. You'll find the option to change the player's name at the top.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2008)

*cough*


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks. When I went into "Setup player", I only saw the options to change the looks of players. Will check again today when I get home. I will be back as [DF]baccilus. BTW saw gangsta testerday. He was getting pawned though. I was baccilus there.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 28, 2008)

^^In the console, type /rename [DF]baccilus


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *cough*


*cough*


----------



## hsr (Nov 28, 2008)

ROFL a guy who dont know how to change names! ROFL


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^lol you relax, dont get excited.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ROFL a guy who dont know how to change names! ROFL


First learn English Mr Know-it-all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

baccilus may still be somewhat new to handle configuration of the game, but he is a 1337 player as fas as skills are concerned. Don't judge him by his knowledge of options. He is a serious fragger.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2008)

*Thumbs up*


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *cough*


I know what you are talking about, but this isn't anymore.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> *cough*





T159 said:


> *cough*





gagandeep said:


> I know what you are talking about, but this isn't anymore.



*WTF ARE YOU GUYS BLABBERING ABOUT ?*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2008)

like I care anymore.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> like I care anymore.


Whatever! But still it wasn't nice of you to write the old one here in public.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

^^you gonna host today??


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> ^^you gonna host today??


Yup. Most probably at around 8pm. Or else, I'll be there in Hellsheaven.

Edit: *Thanx a lot Hitboxx. * 

========================

My server is up: */connect 59.96.165.69*


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

ok iam there..if you host..write here..

ps hells is full


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

We had great fun today.

In the beginning, me and Hullap were playing and then Kl@w~24 joined later.

After them, Shady and tuxybuzz joined and we had enormous fun in Dressing Room.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dammit I had to leave midway!!!! I thought I'd make it back, but couldn't


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

its a pity i read gagans post so late..i had to leave in 15 mins..but next time iam not stayin in not Windows ..thats one thing i hate..
btw when i try to host my game crashes..why??


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> its a pity i read gagans post so late..i had to leave in 15 mins..but next time iam not stayin in not Windows ..thats one thing i hate..
> btw when i try to host my game crashes..why??


What method did you follow to host?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

the normal host a server in the main menu..


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

Today, I went to Hellsheaven after a very long time at around 10:30pm. I met gggggggggg aka ICO: )666 there. I had told you all about him earlier.

Well, as soon as I entered, he said, "ZDRASTI! DOBUR DEN! KAK SI GAGAN?" which means "Hello! Good afternoon! How're you Gagan?". I had told him my name about a month back by saying, "KAZVAM SE GAGAN" (My name is Gagan)  and he still remembers it.  He also talked with me in a bit of ANGLIA (English). He has learnt to say, "Yes" & "No" and asked the time in India by saying, "INDISKI TIME?" something like this.  And then when I was going out of the server, I said "BYE" and ICO's reply was "DOVIJDANE" which means Goodbye!! 

And this time I specially made sure whether is this guy ICO. I checked his IP address and it was the same which he always has!!! 



tuxybuzz said:


> the normal host a server in the main menu..


I don't know why it is crashing, but I'll tell you the other method which is perhaps more appropriate.

Download the following file *server.cfg*: *www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=74eae31009cae3efd2db6fb9a8902bda

1) Copy it to *Urban Terror\q3ut4 *folder. Replace the already existing server.cfg.
2) Just open ioUrbanTerror.exe or ioUrbanTerror.i386
3) Now open console by pressing tilda or ~ while on the main screen.
4) Now just type: */exec server.cfg*
5) And give your IP address to your friends who can join to play.
6) This server will NOT be there in the Master Server list. I mean, it will NOT be available in the list where we get the name of every public server.
7) Don't forget to edit the *rconpassword "passtheword"* field. Replace *passtheword* with your own Rcon password. Perhaps, I've mentioned something else in the file.
8) Also make some necessary changes to the file like changing the server name according to your need. This file was given to Beta by me, so it should be having his name. Do change it. These changes can be made any time by you.

@MetalheadGautham: It will be good if you could add this to the 1st post. It will be handy for everyone.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 28, 2008)

Just played at hellsheaven for an hour or so. Had a great game( 35:12). But I didn't see any of you there. Why? I didn't see the above server in the list anywhere.  But I did see some woo!2k guy who really seemed to be playing well.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

^^thanks..i'll try it tomm..


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Just played at hellsheaven for an hour or so. Had a great game( 35:12). But I didn't see any of you there. Why? I didn't see the above server in the list anywhere.  But I did see some woo!2k guy who really seemed to be playing well.


I had gone into Hellsheaven @ 10:30pm and I came out immediately within 5 minutes after having a chat with ICO.

=====================================

Beta testing, hullap! You both will not believe it. Seriously! In these 20 days, ICO was busy learning English and I learnt Bulgarian lol. 

I am just coming from Hellsheaven. [DF]Baccilus was also there. Here is the conversation between me & ICO. The translations are in bracket.

gggggggg asked me: "Where are you Bullet gagan?" (OMFG, he learnt english)
I replied: "I am in INDIA!"
gggggggg: ooooo INDIA
Bullet500: Yes, you ENGLISH?
gggggggg: no, iscam balgariski!, you? (No, I'm Bulgarian, you?)
Bullet500: iscam indiiski! (I'm INDIAN)
gggggggg: Bravo! nice bulgarian niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Bullet500: Priatno mi beshe ggggggg (Nice to meet you gggggg)
gggggggg: hahahahaha yes
Bullet500: You learning ANGLIA?
gggggggg: yes

Bullet500: Kak se Kazvash? (What is your name?)
gggggggg: gagan hahahahahah
Bullet500: Ne! KAK SE KAZVASH? (No, WHAT IS YOUR NAME?)
gggggggg: gggggggg

(Then I thought to ask him his name in English and he understood it. WTF.)
Bullet500: What is your name ggggggg?
gggggggg: My name ico hahahahah 

Now his friend KARIDI joined the server and they started talking by saying "niaaaaaaaaaa".

Bullet500: Leka nosht, Dovijdane, bye..... (Good night, goodbye, bye)
gggggggg: BYE gagan niaaaaaaaa


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Edit: *Thanx a lot Hitboxx. *


WTF ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 29, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha gggggggggggggg


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I had gone into Hellsheaven @ 10:30pm and I came out immediately within 5 minutes after having a chat with ICO.
> 
> =====================================
> 
> ...


lol nice conversation


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WTF ?


Somethings are best if not understood. 



T159 said:


> lol nice conversation


All thanks to ICO as he/she learnt english. Sometimes, I felt that he understands what we're talking but isn't able to reply properly.


----------



## hsr (Nov 29, 2008)

My freakin friend is using MOM-BOT and ruining my reputation ! **** im really gonna frag his butt


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> My freakin friend is using MOM-BOT and ruining my reputation ! **** im really gonna frag his butt


Yeah! Pop-corn and Guru had complained me against you. So, it was your friend. 

Tell him not to be a moron and stop using Aimbot/Wallhack or Mombot/Fatherbot or whatever.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 29, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yeah! Pop-corn and Guru had complained me against you. So, it was your friend.
> 
> Tell him not to be a moron and stop using Aimbot/Wallhack or *Mombot/Fatherbot* or whatever.



 lmao


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

mom says - "come home"


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 29, 2008)

^^
^^
lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

This is what I get when I try to host a LAN game:



> ioQ3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> Going through search path...
> 
> ...



What's wrong?


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What's wrong?


Follow this procedure to host: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1003982&postcount=1590


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks it worked. But will I have to open the console each time I need to host the game? I mean why doesn't it get triggered from the main menu?


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Thanks it worked.


No problem. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> But will I have to open the console each time I need to host the game? I mean why doesn't it get triggered from the main menu?


Hosting through the console is perhaps better for me (and perhaps for everyone) as you've already prescribed the required settings in the server.cfg file. 

Configuring the things manually again & again from "Start a server" option in the Main menu takes time.  Atleast for me.


----------



## hsr (Nov 30, 2008)

My ****ing friend really got some head shots and some cool Kane beatings from his Father bot coz i complained it to him ! lol the poor chap is mad at me, he said he was envious with all those scores and also said that guru appreciated his MOM botted score once, BTW he know all major players like omega and guru, he may roam around with the name " nuke head " hes a jump freak and is very low in scores like 10:45 LOL


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 30, 2008)

@Ethan_hunt- The game crashes if you try to start a server from the main menu. It's best to follow what Gagan mentioned, i.e execute server.cfg.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't know why, but the game doesn't crash for me when I try to host from the Main Menu.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

^^It does crash, but only sometimes.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 30, 2008)

What's wrong with the Hellsheaven server? Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not. Although now I can find plenty of sub 200 ping servers but Hellsheaven is the best. I also find you guys there


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 30, 2008)

^^Hellsheaven was down this morning when I tried to go and play, but now it's up.

*www.gametracker.com/server_info/203.215.243.113:27960/


----------



## baccilus (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup. It's up now. It disappears a lot. Don't know why. BTW, is this the official Digit clan?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ Yup. If you've got a profile in Gametracker, join there.


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2008)

2-3 days ago I played UrT at Hellheaven server form my office which has 750 business plan and my pings were around 90-150. And believe pings make a great difference. I just ****** them all. First time I gain my some confidence back that I am a good fps player which i tend to think before online gamming. I was among Second to 3rd highest scorrers.

so Now I hve made my plans to go to office early in the morning or on holidays.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> 2-3 days ago I played UrT at Hellheaven server form my office which has 750 business plan and my pings were around 90-150. And believe pings make a great difference. I just ****** them all. First time I gain my some confidence back that I am a good fps player which i tend to think before online gamming. I was among Second to 3rd highest scorrers.





> Neo: I know kung fu.
> Morpheus: [eyeing him, hand on chin] Show me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2008)

demo or it din't happen.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys I am just rocking there..min ration 1:1  ...

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DKrazzy%20Warrior/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> 2-3 days ago I played UrT at Hellheaven server form my office which has 750 business plan and my pings were around 90-150. And believe pings make a great difference. I just ****** them all. First time I gain my some confidence back that I am a good fps player which i tend to think before online gamming. I was among Second to 3rd highest scorrers.
> 
> so Now I hve made my plans to go to office early in the morning or on holidays.


an I saw one guy with 4-5 pings, we didnt even get chance to kill him more than 2-3 times :/


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Pings are back but my modem isn't.  



T159 said:


> an I saw one guy with 4-5 pings, we didnt even get chance to kill him more than 2-3 times :/


As far as my game is concerned, I rule with any pings till 350ms. I perhaps pwn more if I've 150ms pings. 

There are a handful of Hong Kong people who play namely Benjamin (he changes his UrT name & clan every day), Dominic and Eelin. But they all are very well tackled by me with 300ms pings. I'm used to playing at high pings.  But having low pings is a treat for me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2008)

Today my *Killeath* ratio was about *50:51* and then suddenly red team started *spawn killing*(obvious i was in blue) which ended me with *60:70* however nice gaming today..


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ Nice to see that you're improving.  You'll one day surely turn into a great UrT player.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks...booster for me...real friend...bullet500 rocks..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2008)

*www.mediafire.com/?wn4ztmnnyty

feast your eyes on some of my sr8 kills against not so noobs,,while listening to random playlists.

sometime you will see that I shot someplace else and it hit the target,blame it on the lag correction in demo viewing.I was playing ~210-240pings.


----------



## hsr (Dec 1, 2008)

i am on linux live coz my win got ****ed up and last my ratio was about *7:1*  from *49:7*
one day i went up to *15:1* and got in spawn killing and ended up in *17:30*


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay!! With the new month comes new bandwidth! I can play again


----------



## REY619 (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn high pings!!! *banghead*


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

Played through my friend's PC. 30fps.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dammit 400+ pings on Hellsheaven!! I was barely able to play!!! Had a 23:33 ratio on Abbey when I left...


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Dammit 400+ pings on Hellsheaven!! I was barely able to play!!! Had a 23:33 ratio on Abbey when I left...


I left because I was tired of the vote spammers!!!!


----------



## REY619 (Dec 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Dammit 400+ pings on Hellsheaven!!


Same here...


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yay!! With the new month comes new bandwidth! I can play again



 i too started from today. But my pings were as high as 350 sometime I was only watching the ghost but I meet many df players there.
last one was claw.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Dammit 400+ pings on Hellsheaven!! I was barely able to play!!! Had a 23:33 ratio on Abbey when I left...


Here too...What suddenly went wrong with hellsheaven.? Damn high ping since last 3-4 days


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I left because I was tired of the vote spammers!!!!



Well yeah, the vote spammers at Hells are definitely a very determined lot.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

I enjoyed the most today in my life..........

I was ruling in Team DM pwning everyone in my way with pop-c0rn spectating me, then we changed to Bomb. Our team got pwned like hell in the beginning - 006, Gangsta, Hustler, me. We needed ICO to play as he is the guy who survives and kicks everyone's a$$ in the end. He is a finisher but sadly he was missing. We had no momentum, no co-ordination. Usually, I'm among the top performers in Bomb mode, but today I wasn't. Got pwned like hell but it was fun.  [DF]Gangsta was pwning the sh!t out of everyone, d43m0n, 9800GX2, Warthog with his laggy 400ms pings in Austria.

And Beta, I had said that and I repeat, .[d43m0n]. is the best player in Asia. Thats for sure.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 1, 2008)

[d43m0n] was good for sure. I got killed by him many times and thought that I have got really bad. You realise how skill full he is when you get face to face with him. He just dodged all my attacks and killed me right back. I tried doing that a couple of times but died.
I especially found the woo!2k guys really really good. Against skilled players one has to completely rely on strategy and try to flank them from behind or sides or just spawn kill


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, these days I don't have any problem playing against .[d43m0n]. I just remember the old days back in April, May, June when I used to envy him why he is so good. Over the period of time, I also got better, but .[d43m0n]. is .[d43m0n]. He never talks. He is cool, calm and composed and plays his game sincerely.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 1, 2008)

.[d43mon]. is definitely the best player I've seen. I've played against him before, but I never really cared. Now, after speccing him, I'm convinced that he's a superb player. Actually, some of the best players on the server are: (not in any order)
[E]Omega Creed
Achtung_dude
.[d43mon].
Bullet500

There are many players with high stats, but stats aren't everything. Guru_PiTka, Wiseman, Terminnator all have good stats, and yes they're good, but they resort to tactics like spawn raping and they spray.

And technically, they aren't as good as the ones I've mentioned.

And BTW, [XxX]Ehsan[IRAN] is another great player I've played with. His pings are always 500+, but still he manages to play very good. And he's an awesome medic.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

BTW Beta, you're good too. Your ratio is above 1.5 easily. In a month or two, you'll be excellent. I took a lot of time to adjust to the game but you and Krazzy Warrior quickly adjusted. One thing I really like about Krazzy Warrior is his grenades which actually kill me a lot of times.

lol @ Ehsan & his pings. When he was new, a lot of people were surprised to see a guy pwning everyone at high pings. But his connection is stable. Only the pings are high. Lags are almost negligible. BSNL sucks, we get a hell lot of yellow lags in between the game.


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2008)

Yesterday when I was in dressing room or some what like that. i maintained a ration above +1. its really fun you don't get time to take position and you are shot. Really this is becomming my best game. If I remembered correctly it was beta testing who suggested this game to me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2008)

@ *REY619 *and *shady_inc*:

What are your aliases in the game, maties?


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 2, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @ *REY619 *and *shady_inc*:
> 
> What are your aliases in the game, maties?


I usually play as *Poisonblack* or *Zine*.


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2008)

Can any one suggest some good weapons to use in UrT. Maximum time I use the first weapon with single zoom capability or the gun with 100 shots.

Please suggest weapons according to the Maps.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2008)

Check the first post in this thread to know which member prefers which gun. You'll get a fair idea about the weapons there itself.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 2, 2008)

I came back to school and played for some time...Ratio 30:33...uptown...will more play today...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dammit!! This is so sh1t!! I'm getting obscenely high pings on HH!! By the time I react, I'm already dead!!! Players appear out of nowhere and the game keeps stuttering!! It's utterly unplayable!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

@gagandeep- Thanks for the positive comments mate 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Dammit!! This is so sh1t!! I'm getting obscenely high pings on HH!! By the time I react, I'm already dead!!! Players appear out of nowhere and the game keeps stuttering!! It's utterly unplayable!


You better move to some other server. There are many European servers which give decent pings for us people in India.
For me, Hells is the server which gives the highest pings compared to some of the other servers I play on. But still, I don't feel like playing anywhere else because I like the players there. When I'm not at Hells, I play at the BLR Server. You better play at this server if you're bored of the usual Abbey, Riyadh, Uptown. They're forced to play all maps. After a frag limit of 150 is reached, the next map is played.



shady_inc said:


> I usually play as *Poisonblack* or *Zine*.


Oh so that's you. I've played with you before, and you're a good player.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2008)

beta testing said:


> For me, Hells is the server which gives the highest pings compared to some of the other servers I play on. But still, I don't feel like playing anywhere else because I like the players there.



Exactly! That's why I keep going to Hells again and again!!


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2008)

This evening when I was in Hells, there was a player *white hog* or something. he is damm good player. his ratio is above 3:1 always and his pings are less then 50. He just blazed me every time. Once in a map he had killed around 30 and he himself dead only thrice and in that three I had murdered him ONCE. That is a achievement for me bec he is so fast so mobile that very diffcult to aim. And I am playing with pings higher than 350.

But please can any one tell me which weapons to use at which map.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

@Klaw- I can understand. But if you want to play the game, then you'll need to find alternative servers. Why don't you try @my sexy BO.gotta server?
82.192.78.24:28060
Right now, nobody's playing there.

BTW, check out this link for a list of servers located in France.- *www.gametracker.com/search/q3/FR/

They should give good pings, theoretically at least.



toofan.is.back said:


> This evening when I was in Hells, there was a player *white hog* or something. he is damm good player. his ratio is above 3:1 always and his pings are less then 50. He just blazed me every time. Once in a map he had killed around 30 and he himself dead only thrice and in that three I had murdered him ONCE. That is a achievement for me bec he is so fast so mobile that very diffcult to aim. And I am playing with pings higher than 350.
> 
> But please can any one tell me which weapons to use at which map.



Going by stats, [woo!2k]White_hog is a good player and he's a pretty decent medic, but there are many players better than him y'know.
And regarding the weapons, just use your head. In long distance maps with lots of hiding places like Riyadh, it's best to use sniper rifles. In short distance maps, it's better to use assault rifles like the AK 103, LR 300, M4 etc. And each player is comfortable with a weapon of his choice, you'll just have to find one which you like and stick with it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2008)

Let's get someone to host it for all the forum players someday...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

I can host sometime if my ports aren't blocked. Port 57000 works for me, but now that seems to be blocked as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2008)

Let's wait and see if Gagan can...


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't like the look of that AK 103. Ya I must practice with some fixed weapons. I am very very weak at using bombs. So I never take them instead i use a helmet. Is there any way to chat quickly between fights as i see people passing messages very quickly between there session.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @ *REY619 *and *shady_inc*:
> 
> What are your aliases in the game, maties?



I play as *-=[BoOYaKa]=-* mostly on HellsHeaven, Paladin or AlphaClan servers...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

I played with -=[BoOYaKa]=- today at Hells.
T'seems you're a mad fan of Rey Mysterio.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 2, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> I don't like the look of that AK 103. Ya I must practice with some fixed weapons. I am very very weak at using bombs. So I never take them instead i use a helmet. Is there any way to chat quickly between fights as i see people passing messages very quickly between there session.


You can modify your autoexec.cfg file to include a line like: 
bind x "your_message_here"
Now, each time you press x in-game, your message is displayed.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I played with -=[BoOYaKa]=- today at Hells.
> T'seems you're a mad fan of Rey Mysterio.



lol yeah...


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> You can modify your autoexec.cfg file to include a line like:
> bind x "your_message_here"
> Now, each time you press x in-game, your message is displayed.


Oh now thats the secret. Thanks.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 3, 2008)

I played today my ratio 30:15 in abbey but in uptown i was stuck to 25:32..

My *Killeath* ratio *44:38* 
I am rocking nowdays...ask fishface..

who is this *[DF]FishFace* ..he was also playing over there...his *net* ratio was also 20:25...


----------



## REY619 (Dec 3, 2008)

Amazingly at around 1 pm today, i was getting 140-150ms pings at Hells... 
Whereas today morning around 7.. the pings were 500+ ms...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today my ratio 30:15 in abbey but in uptown i was stuck to 25:32..
> 
> My *Killeath* ratio *44:38*
> I am rocking nowdays...ask fishface..
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2008)

you don't mess with the fishface!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> you don't mess with the fishface!


Damn right you don't! Else he climbs trees and pops helmets off!


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Can any one suggest some good weapons to use in UrT. Maximum time I use the first weapon with single zoom capability or the gun with 100 shots.
> 
> Please suggest weapons according to the Maps.


Well, I am a player who wants extreme perfection while playing as I <3 headshots. Because of this reason I prefer G36. It can aim perfectly with its scope and has a slow spread. But using it in close encounters against Lr300 & M4 players is somewhat a disadvantage as G36 fires 25% slower than them.

If you are a spray and run type, then Lr300 & M4 will be good for you.

Ak103 has the highest damage, but it also fires slower than Lr300 & M4. The firing speed has been compromised for more damage. If you attack a non-kevlar wearing guy with Ak103, you'll hit him for 51% damage @ torso. Which also lures me to use it sometimes. It spreads fast.

Lastly the Negev. Has the highest amount of bullets in 1 magazine, 90 bullets compared to 30 in G36, M4, Lr300 and Ak103. It hits for 20% damage (low compared to others) @ kevlar and 50% damage at head. Long reload time has been compromised because of the higher bullets in one round/magazine.

When using snipers, you can preferably carry Mp5k and Ump45 or evenas a secondary weapon while playing with G36, M4, Lr300 & G36. Mp5k = mini Negev as I feel.

Lastly, Ump45 which is also used as a secondary weapon. It is preferred by me. It fires slower than Mp5k but hits for more damage which is equivalent to G36, Lr300 & M4.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Let's wait and see if Gagan can...


Great news for you all. I got my router replaced..........

Now I can host for you all at any time. 

And yes, I hate those fancy bindings.  They make things look very complicated.  Those are only beneficial if we want to teach English to ICO.


----------



## hsr (Dec 4, 2008)

gagan u have static ip ?


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for this detailed reply. It will help me a lot. By time I am feeling comfortable with the sniper in some maps but don't know which sniper was that.

Try to Host the game on Sunday Noon(as I will be in my office and no tension of bandwidth) and post the time in advance.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Is the 1 vs 1 tournament already underway? I just got a mail informing about it. But when I went to their website, it turned out that my game should have been yesterday. Checkout the *schedule* guys.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm ready to host today. If you guys want, please post here.......



hari_sanker_r said:


> gagan u have static ip ?


Nope.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

If there are enough no. of players, maybe you can host today. I'm ready to play today. Just post the time.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 4, 2008)

me ready too...


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2008)

At 8pm, the server will be up. I've formatted my PC.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok then I'll be there. Hope everyone reads this and comes in time.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 4, 2008)

I will join at 9. BTW will your server come up when I search for servers in game?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

^^Nope it won't be. He'll post the IP address here. You can connect by
Pressing ~ to bring down the console
Then type /connect <IP address> and you'll be there.
Do try to come earlier though!


----------



## REY619 (Dec 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> At 8pm, the server will be up. I've formatted my PC.


will u post the IP? or it will be shown alongside other servers in the game?

EDIT: Read beta testing's reply late...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2008)

hey post the ip here. I will be joining you guys today. Started playing a few days ago. So far I have had ratios like 4:20 or 3:16. No wait. Where did that come from? Something like that. You get the idea. my best score was something like 16:28 (I used to fail in maths.) that was in a huge map where I sat with a sniper. Some server on bangalore seems to be pretty active. Loads of spanish guys around though. I play as [DF]Anorion. Hope to see you guys there.

PS. I am playing right now, will check back after a few games for the ip post.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

It's 8 by my watch. I'm waiting for Gagan to post the IP.



Anorion said:


> hey post the ip here. I will be joining you guys today. Started playing a few days ago. So far I have had ratios like 4:20 or 3:16. No wait. Where did that come from? Something like that. You get the idea. my best score was something like 16:28 or something like that (I used to fail in maths.) that was in a huge map where I sat with a sniper. Some server on bangalore seems to be pretty active. Loads of spanish guys around though. I play as [DF]Anorion. Hope to see you guys there.



I can't wait to play with a member of the Digit team. 
BTW, I guess you were talking about the BLR Bangalore Server. That server is named that way because the owner lives in B'lore. But the server is actually hosted in the U.S.

Update: Gagan will be hosting the server at 9 PM. All you guys be there.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be joining today as well, if your CPUs have some room?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

There'll probably be 12 slots, so you can definitely come.

Gagan will host at 9 PM. So all ya guys check this thread later.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 4, 2008)

ME going into HellsHeaven, if he hosts earlier, please sum1 come there and tell me..


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm hosting now.......

Here is the console command with the IP:

*~snipped~*


----------



## REY619 (Dec 4, 2008)

coming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

Coming.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Cuming


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2008)

Today it was enormous fun. Especially at Firing range.  Beta, you missed it. 



Anorion said:


> hey post the ip here. I will be joining you guys today. Started playing a few days ago. So far I have had ratios like 4:20 or 3:16. No wait. Where did that come from? Something like that. You get the idea. my best score was something like 16:28 (I used to fail in maths.) that was in a huge map where I sat with a sniper. Some server on bangalore seems to be pretty active. Loads of spanish guys around though. I play as [DF]Anorion. Hope to see you guys there.


The server's name is BLR server and it is owned by a friend of mine (its been long since I got in touch with him though). It is actually hosted from US and is a very low cost server.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 4, 2008)

Today i had more or less equal time some time ratio was above 1 and some time below one


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 4, 2008)

Really enjoyed CTFand Bomb mode today.Thanks for hosting gagan.!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2008)

Darn!! I missed it


----------



## REY619 (Dec 4, 2008)

FiringRange was Carnagatical Fun!!!!! WooT!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Gagan. BTW, maps like Firing Range and Dressing Room aren't my cup of tea if it ain't knife only. I don't understand why people like those maps.


----------



## hsr (Dec 5, 2008)

my brother(younger cousin) ruined the fun by swaping teams while i was afk i dunno how he got the rcon password but he somehow messed it up.


----------



## toofan (Dec 5, 2008)

yesterday I played whole day. But only found Krazy there.(at hells) But missed to play at night. 
Next time.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

There's plenty of opportunities to play together. 

BTW, did you like the game Anorion?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey yeah had a lot of fun, and had positive ratios for the first time. Enjoyed the first few games. The afghan map was huge, the bomb runs were the most fun - that's when the most people were there. There was this stretch where I was playing for a long time with just one other person (I think Bacillus, but am not too sure), but soon a few more joined and firing range happened. That was a little messed up because of the lag. Too many people on the screen at the same time, so I was looking down and running to the door. Will play again today, or whenever, but a little later in the night. Had fun! this is great.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Do you play in BLR server..???

We Digitins usually play over *RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za*

*/connect 203.215.243.113*


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

Darn. I could've hosted if it wasn't for my blocked ports.


----------



## toofan (Dec 5, 2008)

I am going to play now. let see if I get low pings at hell otherwise I look for those servers where the pings are marked below 200.

These days I am getting lower pings at sexy ctf server.around 150-200. So if looking for lower pings check other servers also.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Really enjoyed CTFand Bomb mode today.Thanks for hosting gagan.!





beta testing said:


> Thanks for hosting Gagan.


You're welcome.  Get ready for more fun tonight @ 8:30pm too.   I can easily host for 7 people, when the 8th guy will enter, only then you people *may* experience lag.



beta testing said:


> BTW, maps like Firing Range and Dressing Room aren't my cup of tea if it ain't knife only. I don't understand why people like those maps.


We played Team Survivor on them.  In Dressing Room, I was nading all over the map with the HK69. 



hari_sanker_r said:


> my brother(younger cousin) ruined the fun by swaping teams while i was afk i dunno how he got the rcon password but he somehow messed it up.


I told you the password of my local server.  You entered in your Rcon. You went out and your brother swappped the teams.  I'll have to change it for sure now. 



toofan.is.back said:


> yesterday I played whole day. But only found Krazy there.(at hells)


Good to see that you're enjoying the game.
BTW you had told me about White_hog or Jean_white. They both are the same. He is  surely good but he is a coward. I only know how to say things directly thats why I'm calling him so. A coward because I've played him many times. And whenever his ratio gets bad due to some hard-core ownage by me or .[d43m0n]., what he does is DISCONNECT & CONNECT again.  So that he can have a fresh ratio. Today, he again did the same thing. 

It is very very easy to get a very good ratio from the start but building a good score out of a terrible ratio is where the real skill lies. Indeed he plays very well, but this is a complaint which I've with most of the new kids @ Hellsheaven. 



toofan.is.back said:


> But missed to play at night.
> Next time.


Next time is today @ 8:30pm. Be sure to check the IP. 



Anorion said:


> Hey yeah had a lot of fun, and had positive ratios for the first time. Enjoyed the first few games. The afghan map was huge, the bomb runs were the most fun - that's when the most people were there. There was this stretch where I was playing for a long time with just one other person (I think Bacillus, but am not too sure), but soon a few more joined and firing range happened. That was a little messed up because of the lag. Too many people on the screen at the same time, so I was looking down and running to the door. Will play again today, or whenever, but a little later in the night. Had fun! this is great.


I'll be expecting you today too.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

8:30 PM....I gonna check out the thread for sure..


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You're welcome.  Get ready for more fun tonight @ 8:30pm too.


Yay!!




gagandeep said:


> We played Team Survivor on them.  In Dressing Room, I was nading all over the map with the HK69.


lol




gagandeep said:


> I told you the password of my local server.  You entered in your Rcon. You went out and your brother swappped the teams.  I'll have to change it for sure now.


BTW, why do you need more than one admin for your server? It's not a dedicated server. Whenever the server is up, you're there.

BTW, I pwnd Wiseman today. I always kept finding his head. He's not too damn good as I thought he was.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'll be expecting you today too.



Admin ko makhaan (butter) lagana band kar...lol..just kidding...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

They're playin bomb mode at Hellsheaven now. Sadly, the server's full. 

I'm a DF now, and I'm proud and I feel full of freshness.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 5, 2008)

I will be there at 9 like yesterday. Everybody play for an hour atleast so that I find you there.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2008)

beta testing said:


> BTW, why do you need more than one admin for your server? It's not a dedicated server. Whenever the server is up, you're there.


To keep Hari's mouth shut. 



beta testing said:


> BTW, I pwnd Wiseman today. I always kept finding his head. He's not too damn good as I thought he was.


Nice, you're improving. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Admin ko makhaan (butter) lagana band kar...lol..just kidding...


lol? Well, I'm acutally just happy to see a non-admin like admin. 
PS: No-offense to the other admins.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

Hosted the server ???


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2008)

Server is UP: 
*
~snipped~*


----------



## hsr (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm hosting too : 

*/connect 5.116.214.101*

Connection : 2mbps
Max players : 12
Avg ping (IND) : 150-300
Type : Open, Bomb (+changable, but default bomb)
Schedule : 9:00 pm to 9:45 pm  on all days and probably fullday on all saturdays


server info : 

AMD athlon 64 x2 4200+
2GB DDR2
Nvidia 8400 GT
Hitachi deskstar 7200 rpm


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 5, 2008)

Now which one do I join?


----------



## hsr (Dec 5, 2008)

the other please


----------



## baccilus (Dec 5, 2008)

Only one of you should host. There are just 6-8 of us. So you decide among yourself that who is going to host and then post it over here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe I should have hosted as well. So you all would have had 3 different choices.

Great fun today as well. We ought to do this more often.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

I played sometime over the server hosted by gagan...how do i played..Am I improving...some tips...guides...awaiting..


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2008)

Fun playing with the_devil_himself in the end.  He played better though. 

Here is my demo as TDH had asked me to record.  

*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=642ffd236a862a83d2db6fb9a8902bda

Well, it is all upto you all to decide who should host.  And BTW Hari, why hosting through Hamachi?.....

I could see everyone getting < 90ms pings on my server except Krazzy Warrior. He was having 330ms.  Baccilus gets around 40ms (I suppose) and tuxybuzz gets 25ms. 

And yes, tomorrow, I'll leave my computer ON from 8pm to 11pm. I'll not come to play though. You all can have fun during night. The Rcon password will be with shady_inc and Beta.  

I'll be hosting it using the dedicated mode, but it will still not be available in the Master list. Thats because a dedicated server which wants to be available in the master list has to send a few packets to the Master server after some interval to report that it is still UP. This may cause lag, thats why I'll not make it available in the Master list.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2008)

*www.mediafire.com/?q3ytezzmndd

*www.mediafire.com/?imuzzzz2mbg

nice,though anorion was lost all the time.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol.. one picking on the n00bs..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2008)

.<3

I can't believe I played so bad,missed so many with sr8.

gg noobs.

I hate all g36er gays.


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be better in a week or so and get back into my old form. I'm coming after a month's break due to exams.

BTW my G36 hates everyone wearing head condoms.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2008)

lol. Had fun today, despite the horrible ratios. The electricity went, so could not say bye to you guys. Continued playing on the BLR server after that. Have to practice you see... but didn't get any better 
Ah well.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I played an hour or two at some random server after a month or so. Last match I got little Serious n iKilled 8-1 and total 28-6.. Stoned em all.. >.<


----------



## hsr (Dec 6, 2008)

i am hosting via hamachi coz i hav dynamic ip and in ur server, i hav about 128ms ping and a deadly lagg, please do send me the pwd, please dont misunderstand, i will not misuse


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

@gagan : Today I will surely be there. Can you manage A game of all digit warriors tomorrow (SUNDAY). I can play hours there. Its the starting of 6th this month and already I had used 310MB. Now left with only 690mb for the rest of month. I will have change my plan soon But How to fool my family members. 



Anorion said:


> lol. Had fun today, despite the horrible ratios. The electricity went, so could not say bye to you guys. Continued playing on the BLR server after that. Have to practice you see... but didn't get any better
> Ah well.



Keep playing. Just try to memorize the maps. and try to play on those servers which are marked with lower pings. Find some positions on the map from where you can get the time to have a shot. And later when you will be fast enough to hit then go in open. At starting I too played the way which I used to play my single player games but very soon I learned some tactics, now many times I have good ratios.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I played an hour or two at some random server after a month or so. Last match I got little Serious n iKilled 8-1 and total 28-6.. Stoned em all.. >.<



yea,right.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah lets play tonight.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i am hosting via hamachi coz i hav dynamic ip and in ur server, i hav about 128ms ping and a deadly lagg, please do send me the pwd, please dont misunderstand, i will not misuse



How to join using Hamachi...Tut plz...



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played sometime over the server hosted by gagan...how do i played..Am I improving...some tips...guides...awaiting..



no reply...



The_Devil_Himself said:


> *www.mediafire.com/?q3ytezzmndd
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/?imuzzzz2mbg
> 
> nice,though anorion was lost all the time.



By which key u make video..???


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 6, 2008)

F12 for videos, F11 for snapshots.
Damn, I missed the play yesterday.Will try to be there today at around 8:30.
BTW, good news is that RSA is giving decent pings again.!


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

8.30 pm done


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi..!!

Here is a video I made (gagan,lemmings and other), just download and watch..20 kills over RSA Hellsheaven.co.za and *Tell me some of my faults (thing that I must do rather) that I must correct up..some tips..etc...by seeing my video*

*www.npcindia.org/download-button.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i am hosting via hamachi coz i hav dynamic ip and in ur server, i hav about 128ms ping and a deadly lagg, please do send me the pwd, please dont misunderstand, i will not misuse


How is dynamic IP associated with hosting a non-dedicated server? Hosting through Hamachi is like making easy things more complicated. 
Its only you who is getting lags.  No-one else gets lag on my server.
Whenever I host a server, I post the IP here. :/

Which password are you talking about? Of RSA, I'll never give and as far as my server is concerned, I had already told you the password.  Infact I've told you the password of my server on many occasions. 



toofan.is.back said:


> @gagan : Today I will surely be there. Can you manage A game of all digit warriors tomorrow (SUNDAY). I can play hours there. Its the starting of 6th this month and already I had used 310MB. Now left with only 690mb for the rest of month. I will have change my plan soon But How to fool my family members.


I can host anytime you want.  I got 4.2GB bandwidth still left out of 5GB. 

And yes, get your plan changed to atleast BSNL Home 500.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2008)

gagan check my previous posts....


----------



## hsr (Dec 6, 2008)

i did not mean rsa's but you gave the password to the wrong guy, dude check my older posts, and you dont have to be rude, kid i am no crazy maniac just waiting to get some phreakin rcon pwd! lol


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i did not mean rsa's but you gave the password to the wrong guy, dude check my older posts, and you dont have to be rude, kid i am no crazy maniac just waiting to get some phreakin rcon pwd! lol


lool I'm not being rude. 
I'm sure of myself that I've not given the RSA's password to any wrong guy. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Tell me some of my faults (thing that I must do rather) that I must correct up..some tips..etc...by seeing my video
> 
> _*Download*_


You're easily targetted. Try to move left/right & jump to make difficult for the opponent to target you.


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

How to open the crazy's attatched file. today I found many df players on hell heaven just 1 min before.

I thought I have done good.


----------



## hsr (Dec 6, 2008)

i wuz just there b4 and toofan left, BTW gagan, i r talkin about ur server not rsa ! come play in mine now.


/connect 5.116.214.101


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

Let's have some serious fun half an hour from now.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ Yeah!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

Server will be up @ 8:30pm........My father is working at the moment.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

K.. I'll try to finish dinner before then.


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

what's the address. Today I will be there.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> what's the address. Today I will be there.



He will post the IP when the server is up..


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

Type */connect 59.94.100.17* in your console. 

I'll not be there to play today. The first guy who'll enter will have to wait for someone else to arrive.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 6, 2008)

Incoming...


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm on it !


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

M  comming.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 6, 2008)

I think I'm going to go play as well.


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2008)

What happens i get disconnected.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

Higher pings today...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

cyberjunkie will host now I hope


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

fu(k.......My connection is crap today.  Sorry people!

It was much better yesterday.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm waiting for cyberjunkie's IP if he's hosting.


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

Trying to host for the last time.

*/connect 59.94.103.3*


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 6, 2008)

123.238.59.241 . There are three of us on it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey I am in... Cyberjunkie HOST


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

All connect to cyberjunkie's server- 
/connect 123.238.59.241


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2008)

Hitman, Zine, Lol, Cyberjunkie and I are playing.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

Today was great as well. Cyberjunkie is blessed with a really good connection unlike most of us.
Thanks for hosting


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahh.......Thanx a lot Cyberjunkie for hosting for us.

BTW I'm Bullet500.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 6, 2008)

Can I host?I've got 1M unlimited connection.If yes,how?
BTW today it was awesome I'll be regular now.Just when it was getting more and more addictive,all left


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

Download the attached file, rename it to server.cfg and replace the original in Q3URT folder in the game folder. Open the console while in main menu and type  /exec server.cfg  and there you go you have your own server, the password can be set in the file and the default is hahahari and before typing notice the ip shown in the console, which is used to connect to you.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Can I host?I've got 1M unlimited connection.If yes,how?
> BTW today it was awesome I'll be regular now.Just when it was getting more and more addictive,all left



download the server.cfg file,find out the line which goes something like 'rcon password" and change it to whatever you like BUT DO CHANGE IT.Then go to whatsmyip.org,note your ip,start UrT,press ~ and type "/exec server.cfg" and you have your own server rolling.Let other know your ip(ALL Joo warez belong to us!),so that they can connect to your server.YOU might have to open your ports otherwise your server won't be connectible.:>


----------



## toofan (Dec 7, 2008)

Can any one start a server today noon.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2008)

Created the server but how to change it from bomb mode to team deathmatch?
BTW the ip is 122.160.75.56


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

^^Is the server up now?
For changing the game type, you can either vote through the vote menu, or, in the console, you can type
*/set g_gametype <game type number>*

Here's the list-
0=FreeForAll
3=TeamDeathMatch
4=Team Survivor
5=Follow the Leader 
6=Capture and Hold
7=Capture The Flag
8=Bombmode


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2008)

*/connect 115.187.36.177*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> YOU might have to open your ports otherwise your server won't be connectible.:>



How to do so..???


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

just add port in NAT settings of your router, and dont worry, my server is up and running, please join there we shall chat and see

*/connect 5.116.214.101*


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

^^Is the server up now?
If it is, it isn't connectible. I just tried pinging the server. 
Instead of posting your Hamachi static IP, post your current IP address. Go to www.showmyip.com and post your IP here.

And I think we shouldn't make things more complicated by having multiple servers.
Man, when Amitava's server was up, nobody was coming to play. Now, when we don't have a dedicated server for our clan, there's a hell lotta people interested to play.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2008)

Donot post of Hamachi post ur current...


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

WTF? 


> Pinging 5.116.214.101 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 5.116.214.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 5.116.214.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> ...


full and functional


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Is someone hosting or is trying to host?


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

my ip : 117.196.165.104 
btw if you uase hamachi u get high ping !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Is someone hosting or is trying to host?



U host plz...

@hari...

me and others might donot have Hamachi installed so give ur current ip not the hamachi one....


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

for hells sakes please connect via any thing i have all possible ports and ip here ! OMFG


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> WTF?
> 
> full and functional



You can ping that 'cuz it's hosted on your PC. To check if the server is really connectible for others, start another instance of the game on your PC, and try to connect to your server from there.


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

*/connect 117.196.165.104:27960*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> for hells sakes please connect via any thing i have all possible ports and ip here ! OMFG



where did u posted via connecting to current ip...post that and i will connect...


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

beta testing said:


> You can ping that 'cuz it's hosted on your PC. To check if the server is really connectible for others, start another instance of the game on your PC, and try to connect to your server from there.



yes man its working with the hamachi ip i dint try the latter

Okay cutting it off, bye guys, use hamachi for easy conectivity


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

Now it works. Keep in mind Hari, in future, instead of posting the Hamachi IP, post your currently assigned IP.

Server down.

Damnit my ports are always blocked. I'm gonna complain to BSNL.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 7, 2008)

Server Down.????..can't connect..

I request Gagandeep/cyberjunkie to host...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone host, I can't. My ports are blocked or my router & firewall are acting up.


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 7, 2008)

well hullap is already hosting 

everybody is requested to join in 

the ip is  

/connect home.hullap.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm hosting,anybody interested?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

Come to hullap's server.
Loads of fun at firing range.


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 7, 2008)

hey why there were such lags ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

CTF was so much fun, until that lag made it unplayable...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

^^cuz it was hullap's server


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

come join mine, pls use hamachi

*/connect 5.116.214.101*


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2008)

I got the reason for lag yesterday. As yesterday I had freshly installed my Windows, the vulnerabilities were not patched.

Some ****ers were trying to establish connection to me @ port 445 which is one of the most commonly attacked ports and I had not even installed a firewall.  Today, I've installed the firewall and lets see how the server goes. 

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/4406/fukkz8.th.jpg
*img253.imageshack.us/img253/fukkz8.jpg/1/w1440.png

*/connect 59.94.106.48*


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 7, 2008)

so who is hosting now ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, who's hosting?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

Connect to Gagan's server. Hari come to Gagan's server.
And why the F do you wanna use Hamachi?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Gagan's IP????

Oops, my bad. Incoming!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

^^/connect 59.94.106.48

lolublind?


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 7, 2008)

well guys the lag was not due to hullap , downloading something, but as he said,

He apologizes for the lag. but somebody got access to his wifi modem and it was due to this  the lag was caused

btw he said us to move over to bullet's server.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Another server bites the dust... Who's next?


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 7, 2008)

guyz hullap's server is back again 

he fixed the lags

join in


----------



## hsr (Dec 7, 2008)

bullets server is also ruined!


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 7, 2008)

Me, Server up at /connect *123.238.59.241:27960*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Dammit!! Which server to join???


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 7, 2008)

here is the ip :

/connect home.hullap.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hullap's server is down!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

cyberjunkie's server is the best


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2008)

Today was a hell lot of fun!! Played at 3 different servers, 2 of them went down under the load of the [DF] members!! 

This was the first time I played with & against so many of the [DF] clan!!


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 8, 2008)

so who is hosting today  ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2008)

Me?


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 8, 2008)

If you aren't hosting, I will - if I'm home by then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Any updates on today's host?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Me?



I think you need to open up your ports. Last time I tried, I couldn't connect to your server.
BTW, it might also have been so because the server was down, anyway, just check if your ports are open by going to *www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=27960
If 27960 isn't open, try and find a port which is open.


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 8, 2008)

anybody up with his server ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2008)

None yet.... I'm waiting for cyberjunkie to start his server!


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ k...lets wait until then .


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2008)

I had awesome fun today with ICO & KARIDI.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Gagan, keep your dating business on hold for a few minutes and host!!


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Gagan, keep your dating business on hold for a few minutes and host!!


I'm not gay. 

Okay hosting. 

*/connect 59.96.161.177*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'm not gay.



Eh?? Didn't KARIDI tell you that ICO is a girl??


----------



## REY619 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cant play now.. Damn.. Exams from 11... 

btw all DF clan members, join here -  *www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm currently listening to a song. Will join after it's over.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 8, 2008)

REY619 said:


> Cant play now.. Damn.. Exams from 11...
> 
> btw all DF clan members, join here -  *www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/



That link is broken...


----------



## hsr (Dec 8, 2008)

Guys i am confessing that i used wallhack and let my elder brother take over Urt and i change to assasins creed, he is by the name [>=] or something like that. i wont be playing Urt from now on coz i am very sad that my reputation was lost and there by being a ****ing hacker in front of all you guys. once again i'm sorry and Play well. my last play will be now at gagans server.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm on bridge mode, ports are open.
I'm hosting join 122.169.75.56


----------



## REY619 (Dec 8, 2008)

baccilus said:


> That link is broken...


Yeah the whole site went down, as i posted.. WTH?



hari_sanker_r said:


> Guys i am confessing that i used wallhack and let my elder brother take over Urt and i change to assasins creed, he is by the name [>=] or something like that. i wont be playing Urt from now on coz i am very sad that my reputation was lost and there by being a ****ing hacker in front of all you guys. once again i'm sorry and Play well. my last play will be now at gagans server.






baccilus said:


> That link is broken...


Its up now!!


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 8, 2008)

All applications are approved. Need to test new players before approval. We want to rank up and n00bs not gonna help us. You play bad, we rank down.

*www.clearpixels.net/upload/uploads/61140883055419700.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Eh?? Didn't KARIDI tell you that ICO is a girl??


lol yeah!!...A girl who speaks GAY half of the time. :/

Lol, may be it was come_get_me messing around in the server.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 8, 2008)

Rey619: I applied there. Accept it if you are the administrator.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 8, 2008)

Today was awesome fun with Klaw, Hitman, Bullet and me on Gagan's server.No lags at all.!


----------



## baccilus (Dec 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't play. I am installing TF2 on linux(wine zindabad) and currently it is updating. 500MB to go.....
Wonder if this will run.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 8, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Rey619: I applied there. Accept it if you are the administrator.



Nah, i aint admin. *[DF]SamSerious* is Admin/Founder. But as he said - _Need to test new players before approval. We want to rank up and n00bs not gonna help us. You play bad, we rank down._


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

Server down I guess


----------



## baccilus (Dec 8, 2008)

How is he gonna "test" new players?


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 8, 2008)

You gonna have to play with "us"..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2008)

@Baccilus I tried it on Ubuntu 8.04 by installing direct X9.0c through wine-doors.It worked.
Although it will work fine on Dx8.1 with wine. I think wine has been updated with dx9.0c now.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 8, 2008)

who is zine?
*www.gametracker.com/zine/


----------



## baccilus (Dec 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> You gonna have to play with "us"..


Anytime


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> who is zine?
> *www.gametracker.com/zine/


That has to be me...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Loads of fun today on Gagan's server!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

We had another DF party at Hells. First I went there to play as Gagan's server was dead. Then Zine and hullap came. Then all the others started flocking in- FishFace, Booyaka, Abtom. It was great fun


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2008)

My score was pretty bad,75:124 but I think it was quite acceptable for a noob:d


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 9, 2008)

So, are we playing today?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, are we playing today???


----------



## toofan (Dec 9, 2008)

when???


----------



## baccilus (Dec 9, 2008)

Are we playing today? Who is hosting?


----------



## toofan (Dec 9, 2008)

Who and where. someone tell.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyone is still at Hells, it seems...


----------



## toofan (Dec 9, 2008)

I m going to hell now.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 9, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> I m *going to hell* now.


rofl


----------



## REY619 (Dec 10, 2008)

lol i played at hells, till 1 in the night yesterday... It was fun, snipe battling ICO at eagle!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't wanna play this game for the next 2 or so weeks. I'm saving bandwidth for the Christmas vacations.


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

hey how is everything goin on i was outa station for one week or so.


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2008)

but you were playing regularly?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2008)

Me having fun over Hell...

*Can anyone give me step to step instruction that how to host server in Urban Terror...for DF clan???*


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Ask beta and his group these are all helpful guys. They had posted it earlier in this thread ,to how to host a game. You will have to download the configuration file form the provided link. 
Better read it yourself.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 11, 2008)

> Can anyone give me step to step instruction that how to host server in Urban Terror...for DF clan???


1. You need to open your router so other people can connect in the first place(Refer Port Forwarding , NAT etc) 
2. Get the Configuration file from either Hullap or make it yourself
3. Create the Map rotation file
4. Start the Server 
5. Enjoy with 0 pings. (For you while the rest get anything from 50-300) 

If you are using  2mbs Ive seen that its lags out once the number logged on is > 6. But that might be wrong.


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> but you were playing regularly?



**** it was my old cousin using my password **** he has created a lot of trouble im gonna kick his ass out.


now i will be playin as PiKaChU


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 11, 2008)

Can someone host tonight?


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2008)

*/connect 59.96.162.90*

I'll not be there....If it lags, kindly post here and someone else could host.

Sorry Klaw, I was trying some n00bish command and it terminated the server. It is up again and the IP is same. You can wait for other players.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey I will be looking in at around ten


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

guys dont take the real hari as a hacker, if you see him vulgar ask him this : naveen u der ?
if the answer is who is naveen then kick him out.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 11, 2008)

Server empty??? Come on people, join in!!


----------



## hsr (Dec 11, 2008)

maybe at 8:30


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2008)

Server up again...Same IP


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought of saving bandwidth, but hey, I can't resist.
INCOMING!

BTW, FilledVoid, you play this game? What's you nick?


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I am in.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 11, 2008)

> BTW, FilledVoid, you play this game? What's you nick?


Me Naw, Im fairly new to the game.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> BTW, FilledVoid, you play this game? What's you nick?


FilledVoid used to play this game with us long time back under the name [DF]Iamababy.Now I guess he is out of touch.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys post here your ranks you are currently holding at HellsHeaven... 
I'm 1934.. 

*www.gametracker.com/server_info/203.215.243.113:27960/top_players/


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 12, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> FilledVoid used to play this game with us long time back under the name [DF]Iamababy.Now I guess he is out of touch.


You kids don't want to play with us... 

BTW,  two of DFs used to be top 10 at Hellz.


----------



## hsr (Dec 12, 2008)

> Player Name:
> *[woo!2k]hari_recon*
> First Seen:
> Nov 04, 2008
> ...



YAE


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 12, 2008)

> BTW, two of DFs used to be top 10 at Hellz.


You had your thunder now let them have theirs. 



> Rank on Game Server:
> 439th out of 36,895


Gratz


----------



## REY619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Onoez!!! Time to better the score!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

> Player Name:
> *[DF]kLaW*
> First Seen:
> Oct 13, 2008
> ...



Hmm... Interesting... I've got a pretty decent score/minute!


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2008)

This is at Hell's.


> Player Name:
> *toofan*
> 
> First Seen:
> ...


_____________________________________________________________________

*This is my performance at Sexy's 4.1 CTF*


> Player Name:
> *toofan*
> 
> First Seen:
> ...


Here I play a lot as I get good pings here. But my rank is quite low because here you find some very very good players.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 12, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> You had your thunder now let them have theirs.


STFU and medic me biatch!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2008)

*RSA Hellsheaven.co.za*

**www.gametracker.com/images/player_info/section_titles/basic_info.gif
Player Name:[DF]Krazzy Warrior**
Player Score:**2359
**Player Minutes:**2378*
*Score per Minute:**1
**Rank on Game Server: **269th out of 36,942
*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DKrazzy%20Warrior/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png

What u all say guys,me playing good or bad as according to my stats ?


----------



## hsr (Dec 12, 2008)

I dOnT BeLiVe It WhEnEvEr I sEe HiM hE iS a ToTaL BloWn OuT AnD He ScOrEs BdR DaN Me ROLF !!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol Im still in the top 100 on RSA? If anyone sees anyone from [XXX] . Tell them baby says "Hi Po".


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 12, 2008)

Stuck on 30th Rank from 2 Months !!!!
[DF]Hustler !
Constantly holding the Rank 



Bomb Mode going @ Hells, any1 wanna join ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't resist the urge to play this game. It's too damn addictive.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 12, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I can't resist the urge to play this game. It's too damn addictive.


lol yeah...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hells is full, so I'm back...


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2008)

Ya today I was getting pings from 500-700 can you believe me.

These days I am having one problem with my pc.
My avast constantly gives warning that he is blocking a connection/ Please check and give me a solution to this problem.

12.12.2008  19:13:19  DCOM Exploit attack, from 117.201.50.114:135

This is the lattest threat blocked by Avast. its again but from this address.

12.12.2008  19:15:36  DCOM Exploit attack, from 117.201.84.208:135


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2008)

I played today and my ratio was very good *Net Ratio:-2:1*..toofan was also there...


----------



## hsr (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ WTF NOOB? go to the bazaar section or the tech news or QnA for this


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 12, 2008)

*/connect home.hullap.com*
We're currently playin on a jump map, so you'll have to download it. It's a small, 3.94 MB download, so do it and come join us.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Exam tomorrow... Me trying very hard not to think about UrT... :\


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 12, 2008)

^^All the best then. And don't look at this thread


----------



## REY619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Damn, i entered again.. 
btw Thanx.. Going to play at Hells.. Bas thode time ke liye... Warna neend nahin aayegi..


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Ya today I was getting pings from 500-700 can you believe me.
> 
> These days I am having one problem with my pc.
> My avast constantly gives warning that he is blocking a connection/ Please check and give me a solution to this problem.
> ...


Install Microsoft's security updates or directly install Service Pack 3. There are a lot of DCOM exploits and I also used to get them.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today and my ratio was very good *Net Ratio:-2:1*..toofan was also there...


Nice. 



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ WTF NOOB? go to the bazaar section or the tech news or QnA for this


If you don't have any courtesy to contribute or to appreciate anyone who is improving, then please STFU and go away. 



FilledVoid said:


> Tell them baby says "Hi_ *Po*_".


Haha, you learnt Tagalog? 

Anyhow, those stats simply don't matter.  Its the way how you play. I was #4 a couple of months back behind Omega, achtung & d43m0n and then I somewhat stopped playing with that name.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> If you don't have any courtesy to contribute or to appreciate anyone who is improving, then please STFU and go away.



Actually there was another post above Hari's, asking for the price of some MSI motherboard.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Actually there was another post above Hari's, asking for the price of some MSI motherboard.


Ahh my apologies to Hari then. 

But anyhow, "What the fu(k n00b!" is a very nice way of greeting a newbie.  (Don't say that it was a spambot).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Ahh my apologies to Hari then.
> 
> But anyhow, "What the fu(k n00b!" is a very nice way of greeting a newbie.  (Don't say that it was a spambot).



No, it wasn't a spambot. Just a new user who posted the same query in several other sections as well. Probably he wasn't aware of the right section and just jumped into threads that he found on the Index of the forum.


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 12, 2008)

wtf man dont hijack threads. >_>.Create a new thread for asking these kinds of stuff in hardware troubleshooting


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Haha, you learnt Tagalog?


Which language is that?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 13, 2008)

Will anyone host today??Today is Saturday and no school from my side... Totally Free


----------



## hsr (Dec 13, 2008)

@ gagan and Klaw , i found out this same post in many other threads too. Is'nt it obvious to say Waht Teh Fcuk whaen aye nuby cmoes adn msse oru trhead ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

I got Quake III today. But haven't been able to play any game. I'm not getting any server list, and when I try to connect to any server through the IP, I get a message- "Server uses protocol version 68/ 69." I hope someone can help me.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 13, 2008)

beta testing, Update to the latest Quake 3 patch - 1.32c
First download and install 1.32 into the Quake 3 folder: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/win32/q3pointrelease_132.exe
Then update to 1.32c. Unzip to the Quake 3 folder: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/quake3-1.32c.zip

Anorion and I play the OSP mod. Unzip to your Quake 3 folder to install: *www.sunflow.com/orangesmoothie/downloads/osp-Quake3-1.03a_full.zip


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 13, 2008)

I played today around *11:30 AM...uptown..bomb mode...blue team...my ratio was Kill: Death -- 30:9,ya u read correct 30 kills 9 deaths.. 5 times attempted to defuse the bomb out of which 4 times defused and 1 time BOOM...btw many persons out there started my saying "You are really pro gamer"...*

BTW anyone will host today...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

cyberjunkie said:


> beta testing, Update to the latest Quake 3 patch - 1.32c
> First download and install 1.32 into the Quake 3 folder: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/win32/q3pointrelease_132.exe
> Then update to 1.32c. Unzip to the Quake 3 folder: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/quake3-1.32c.zip
> 
> Anorion and I play the OSP mod. Unzip to your Quake 3 folder to install: *www.sunflow.com/orangesmoothie/downloads/osp-Quake3-1.03a_full.zip


Ahh.. I had the 1.32 patch. Didn't have the 1.32c patch. And I also had the OSP mod. Lemme update and see if I can play. BTW, I played with bots, and I was taken aback at first by the speed of the game. It's damn fast, even faster than UrT.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today around *11:30 AM...uptown..bomb mode...blue team...my ratio was Kill: Death -- 30:9,ya u read correct 30 kills 9 deaths.. 5 times attempted to defuse the bomb out of which 4 times defused and 1 time BOOM...btw many persons out there started my saying "You are really pro gamer"...*
> 
> BTW anyone will host today...


That's great!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Which language is that?


The primary Filipino dialect. 

Now, I had even somewhat learnt this.  I was totally comfortable in making easy, short and simple sentences.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

Q3A is a friggin' awesome game!! I used to play it a few years ago and it was absolutely addictive! The rocket launcher, railgun and BFG are 3 of the best weapons in any FPS game till date.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

I was playin it right now. It's damn addictive. It's damn fast. And best of all, it's not one bit heavy on bandwidth! You can play the game even with a dial up connection!
Gagan, you ought to try this game! Here, it doesn't matter if you're l337 with the G36 

BTW, which weapon is the BFG?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> BTW, which weapon is the BFG?



BFG = Big F***ing Gun 

It's usually stowed away in selected maps and you'll need to work hard to locate it. 

And if we're gonna start a server for Q3A as well, count me in!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are some Q3 servers-
*www.gametracker.com/search/q3/


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Gagan, you ought to try this game! Here, it doesn't matter if you're l337 with the G36


I hate piracy.  I'll buy it if I'll feel like playing it. It would be hardly 300 bucks as far as I feel.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 13, 2008)

I played my ratio was 30:20.....hustler and gangsta was also there...after some time I re-enter and ratio was 8:8 and again after sometime 31:30....*I have noted that nowdays my net ratio never go worse...minimum is 1:1....never something 1:2 or 1.5:2*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

Quake III ? I really think UrT is a much better alternative. More realistic weapons and better graphics, but same old speed and fun.

But for those who need Q3A, they can download OpenArena.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> What u all say guys,me playing good or bad as according to my stats ?





Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today and my ratio was very good *Net Ratio:-2:1*..toofan was also there...





Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today around *11:30 AM...uptown..bomb mode...blue team...my ratio was Kill: Death -- 30:9,ya u read correct 30 kills 9 deaths.. 5 times attempted to defuse the bomb out of which 4 times defused and 1 time BOOM...btw many persons out there started my saying "You are really pro gamer"...*





Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played my ratio was 30:20.....hustler and gangsta was also there...after some time I re-enter and ratio was 8:8 and again after sometime 31:30....*I have noted that nowdays my net ratio never go worse...minimum is 1:1....never something 1:2 or 1.5:2*



Kid, believe it or not, but there is a life beyond 'stats'. Go discover it.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2008)

Means it's paid game. Oops

But with pirated ones you will not be able to play online. 

Whats the programme today.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

Tell me if you want me to host.  And yes, no more clients than 6.  Else, we all will be lagging.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

You folks enjoy. Today is a matchday, so I'm watching television on the PC.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 13, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Means it's paid game. Oops
> 
> But with pirated ones you will not be able to play online.
> 
> Whats the programme today.



but one can play with the demo,full version guys also play in demo maps


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You folks enjoy. Today is a matchday, so I'm watching television on the PC.


Yeah, me too watching the match. I'll not be playing though. Just hosting a server.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2008)

Which match you all r talking about? Test match is in day today. Wahen bhi India ki haalat patli hai.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

^ Football. 

So, should I host?


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 13, 2008)

Yea host m cming !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think I'll come.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2008)

*/connect 59.96.162.156*

@Beta...Just come to play for 15minutes.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^ Football.
> 
> So, should I host?



Host it. M comming. post the address before 8.35 after that I will be either at hells or at sexy 4.1 CTF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

Darn. I'm defragmenting my C drive, watching TV, downloading a torrent and surfing the net all at the same time. No room to accommodate a UrT session.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

lol king of multitasking


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys join in hullap server is now online

/connect home.hullap.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 14, 2008)

I played today over RSA Hell...

uptown...red..ratio 32:25
abbey..blue..ratio..39:31 (pikachu aka hari_sankar_r was also there..he even appreciated me)..
abbey...blue..ratio 25:20

I am just rocking..

*Guys how if we rename our clan name i mean to say DF->Digit Forum->Devil Fighter*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif *sigh* 

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif *yawn*

Rename the clan? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Rename the clan? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif



Why ???

I am not renaming it totally..*we will write [DF] before our name* just the inner meaning will be different..i.e. from Digit Forum to *Devil Fighters*

*btw is cyberjunkie hosting today..because in this server I get ping around 100..*.but in others server (gagan)..i get bad ping 350+

See my signature...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I am not renaming it totally..*we will write [DF] before our name* just the inner meaning will be different..i.e. from Digit Forum to *Devil Fighters*



And you alone can't rename it either. This is not a dedicated/professional/hardcore clan as such. The [DF] before our name just helps to identify fellow members if and when they meet on any game server. And 'Devil Fighters'? Gagan won't like that and neither would most of us.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope. [DF] = Digit Forum and let's keep it that way.
I already said once in Gagan's server why we shouldn't call ourselves "Devil's Fighters".


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 14, 2008)

well i feel a sense of proudness having [DF] infront of my name . 
lets [DF] be just Digit Forum .


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 14, 2008)

So, are we playin tonight?


----------



## hsr (Dec 14, 2008)

damn since i started wid PiKaChU i cant put DF in front of me. It will ruin my score.


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 14, 2008)

anybody hosting tonight ??


----------



## hsr (Dec 14, 2008)

Krazzy, ur score to time played ratio is :    *70*.921544209215442092154420921544
where as mine is : *112*.29813664596273291925465838509
*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif*sc.webmessenger.msn.com/10.1.0323.0/session/images/emoticons/smile_party.gif

ie if you play 1hr u get 70 where as i get 112. therefore u played 48 hrs then i'll get 48x112 = 5376 and u hav 3xxx now tell me did i beat ya?

BTW DF = Duck Fathers ..... LAWL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

Since a few people seem to  be obsessed with figures, here are my latest stats:



> Player Score:
> *2010*
> Player Minutes:
> *908*
> ...


Now please stop showing off with your stats already. If people think you're a good player, they'll say so themselves. Stop ramming it down their throats.

*You don't demand respect, you command it.*


----------



## hsr (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ it was a reply to krazzy he seems to ask stats when ever he see any1 he know.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ it was a reply to krazzy he seems to ask stats when ever he see any1 he know.



I was also referring to him.


----------



## toofan (Dec 14, 2008)

any server today


----------



## REY619 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hells...


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2008)

Stats DO NOT matter. What matters is how you play.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm gonna switch to CSS for sometime now. It's been a while since I played Counter Strike. Anyone play CSS? I'm gonna go to Steam store n get a copy.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm. Multiple entries by Wiseman?

*teamterrorwtf.com/1v1/index.php?league=1&season=4&op=clans&id=252

*teamterrorwtf.com/1v1/index.php?league=1&season=4&op=clans&id=345


----------



## hsr (Dec 15, 2008)

I had CSS and i admit, CSS is for PROS and not for me !


----------



## REY619 (Dec 15, 2008)

Who is [DF]Gillian??


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ ^ ^

Looks like Hells has got a massive case of noob infestation.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 15, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I'm gonna switch to CSS for sometime now. It's been a while since I played Counter Strike. Anyone play CSS? I'm gonna go to Steam store n get a copy.



get me  serial no. too biatch.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 15, 2008)

REY619 said:


> Who is [DF]Gillian??



He asked me if he can join DF...and I let him joined...he play well...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> He asked me if he can join DF...and I let him joined...he play well...



Is he on the forum?


----------



## REY619 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Is he on the forum?


i dont think so..


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> Looks like Hells has got a massive case of noob infestation.


Unfortunately, Yes!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

REY619 said:


> i dont think so..



That's what I thought as well!! If this is indeed the case, then the entire meaning of the [DF] tag is lost.


----------



## hsr (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ ya u r r8


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> get me  serial no. too biatch.


PM ur email address


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 15, 2008)

Just closed UT, was playing since 4:30 PM !!
Today i saw lot of DFs
including Gangsta, Bullet, Klaw, Hitman, Krazzy, Goldenfragger, Gillian n sm others also i forgot name !!
Since 4:30 playing Bomb mode.... Uptown,Abbey,Swim n in Riyadh !! Now game must be going in Kingdom with Low Gravity !!

Had lot fun today !!

OMG still stuck on 30th Rank !

Needed 40 kills to reach 29th Rank on Hells !!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah today was a lotta fun


----------



## REY619 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That's what I thought as well!! If this is indeed the case, then the entire meaning of the [DF] tag is lost.


DAmmit, Yes...


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 16, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That's what I thought as well!! If this is indeed the case, then the entire meaning of the [DF] tag is lost.


What.? Where.? When.? Whom.?
I am clueless here.!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> What.? Where.? When.? Whom.?
> I am clueless here.!



Here's the whole story:



REY619 said:


> Who is [DF]Gillian??





Krazzy Warrior said:


> He asked me if he can join DF...and I let him joined...he play well...





Kl@w-24 said:


> Is he on the forum?





REY619 said:


> i dont think so..





Kl@w-24 said:


> That's what I thought as well!! If this is indeed the case, then the entire meaning of the [DF] tag is lost.





hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ ya u r r8





REY619 said:


> DAmmit, Yes...



We came across a player named [DF]Gillian, whom none of us recognized. That's where it all started.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ Alright thanks.The -snipped- post from Gagan had me confused.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 16, 2008)

I played today with my AK103 and had fun...One thing nowdays is in my mind...*Play For Fun Not For Stats*


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ LOL Right ! Now u r on Right track !


----------



## hsr (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG at last kidz playin for fun.
*www.lifeshore.com/smiley/data/media/3/3D_emoticon_S391.gif


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today with my AK103 and had fun...One thing nowdays is in my mind...*Play For Fun Not For Stats*


Ahh. I'm happy now.  At last you understood what I meant. 

Playing *against* stronger team will actually make you stronger and playing in a stronger team against a weaker team will not make you better.  The more you practice hard, the better you get.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

So is everything alright now? No more stat comparisons? No more? Really????


----------



## toofan (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats the plan today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hells is almost unplayable for me nowadays. I'm getting 350+ pings, dammit!!!


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ yupp whats the program ??


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm Lets Attck on Hells..... !


----------



## REY619 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hells is almost unplayable for me nowadays. I'm getting 350+ pings, dammit!!!


I always get 350+.. getting somewhat used to it now..


----------



## toofan (Dec 16, 2008)

I am getting 550+ today at hells and at rest normal at 200-300


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 16, 2008)

REY619 said:


> I always get 350+.. getting somewhat used to it now..


Well, actually, it's nice to play with high pings, so that when you get low pings, you can own all


----------



## REY619 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^rofl yeah.... Its good to play at high pings once in a while... Good for Practice!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 17, 2008)

I played today and had lots of fun...* Krazzy Killed You...!!!*

I have a problem:-

In uptown* I waana jump there from my blue base:*-

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/13070/shot0021.jpg

I had saw many gamer to jump from my base to there...to jump there i must grab this ledge(below pic)..

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/13071/shot0023.jpg

but whenever *I sprint and jump I am able to grab this ledge (below pic) and so I can't go there directly...

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/13072/shot0024.jpg

Can u just instruct how to do that thing ???
*


----------



## toofan (Dec 17, 2008)

krazy I hv requested for a banner at ur thread which I may used at gametracker. and a small logo for digit forum. But no reply yet.

And friends I want to know how to wear those funny caps there while playing.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Dec 17, 2008)

is it a single player or multiplayer game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> is it a single player or multiplayer game.



Multiplayer.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 17, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> krazy I hv requested for a banner at ur thread which I may used at gametracker. and a small logo for digit forum. But no reply yet.
> 
> And friends I want to know how to wear those funny caps there while playing.



Those are funstuffs... Just type */funred or /funblue*, depending on your colour and then the name of the funstuff you want to apply..
A detailed list of all the things available is here - *ahgw.org/funstuff.html

For example if you want Pirate hat with a red coloured character, type */funred phat* in the console.. 
Remember different characters have different funstuffs available.. you can find that out from the site above..


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 17, 2008)

^^It's better to go to this link- *www.urt.unfoog.de/funstuff.htm
Here, you can get a preview of each player with different items.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 18, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played today and had lots of fun...* Krazzy Killed You...!!!*
> 
> I have a problem:-
> 
> ...



HELP..



toofan.is.back said:


> and a small logo for digit forum. But no reply yet.



You Wrote in ur post *NEXT MONTH and so I though I will give u for New Year Gift.

*


toofan.is.back said:


> krazy I hv requested for a banner at ur thread which I may used at gametracker.


You Wrote in ur post *NEXT MONTH and so I though I will give u for New Year Gift.*



> And friends I want to know how to wear those funny caps there while playing.



I used are:-
*
/funred pimprd
/funblue capbl*

As u asked me there..

*Have a Fun Gaming..*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2008)

^^i am gonna make a uptown jump demo(all the jumps I know) and post it but night.

uptown is heel lot fun to play if you know how to jump your way around.

kevlar slows you down,so you might wanna strip off kevlar initially while learning,can put it on back after you get an estimated idea.


----------



## toofan (Dec 18, 2008)

REY619 said:


> Those are funstuffs... Just type */funred or /funblue*, depending on your colour and then the name of the funstuff you want to apply..
> A detailed list of all the things available is here - *ahgw.org/funstuff.html
> 
> For example if you want Pirate hat with a red coloured character, type */funred phat* in the console..
> Remember different characters have different funstuffs available.. you can find that out from the site above..



Thanks



beta testing said:


> ^^It's better to go to this link- *www.urt.unfoog.de/funstuff.htm
> Here, you can get a preview of each player with different items.



Thanks to you also . where is gagan these days.

Krazy I will wait for my new year gift.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah Uptown is great for jumps, and so is Algiers.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> where is gagan these days.


Patrolling Hellsheaven silently with different names.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

It seems gggggg has become friends with me now 

BTW, every time I try to go to Hells, it's full.


----------



## hsr (Dec 18, 2008)

whenever he goes hell say goodbye to everyone except me *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys66.gif

Guys Im Hosting Dedicated But Still You Need Hamachi For Connecting. Will Be Up Till 8pm.

Someone Tell Me How To Change Port To 5001 And Host W/o Hamachi


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

Just exec server.cfg that's all. Then give us your IP.
When we connect, we should connect to your IP:5001


----------



## toofan (Dec 18, 2008)

> Patrolling Hellsheaven silently with different names.



Actually I need some more tutorials from you. Now some advanced tecniques.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2008)

Uptown Noobjumps

sorry for the crap demo,the server was acting weird and all choopy even when fps>125.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 18, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Uptown Noobjumps
> 
> sorry for the crap demo,the server was acting weird and all choopy even when fps>125.



How are you supposed to play that file???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 18, 2008)

put that in your q3ut4\demo folder,start UrT-->demo-->start.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh ok.. Thanx..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Uptown Noobjumps
> 
> sorry for the crap demo,the server was acting weird and all choopy even when fps>125.



gr8...Prine Of Perisa here..I had learnt some..*Post Any tips for this if u can *.but I think u had missed some jumps which I had seen other gamer to perform...btw very thanx..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2008)

^^like?i can't possibly think of any other jump any 'normal' urt player might be jumping in pubs.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 19, 2008)

Video By Me...

*Uptown Pro Jumps By Krazzy Warrior*

Click to Download...


*I Request Everyone (Bullet500,Gangsta,Hustler,Toofan, Pikachu (hari),The_Devil_Himself**, etc...hope I had not missed) To Watch Video Till End*...and simply rate it...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2008)

gj on the 'pro'jumps noob,lmao.

Consider yourself projumper when you can do these two jumps
1.from red spawn to blue flag by 4-5 jumps.
2.from red spawn to that roof right opposite hotel

both of which I have in my demo.

still advanced jumps invloves jumping using all those poles and pillars,even watching them gives me creeps.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 19, 2008)

Did someone say Jumps  .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> gj on the 'pro'jumps noob,lmao.



*Yes That was jump,my one day effort and I think in 1 day I had learnt alot..Yet I am not as much good as u r..u r best..
I think jump pros:-

The_Devil_Himself  > Hullap > Krazzy Warrior*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> still advanced jumps invloves jumping using all those poles and pillars



Thanks..aleast one pro jump u think...



FilledVoid said:


> Did someone say Jumps  .


Ya.that was jump and I m sure you donot know more than me..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Ya.that was jump and I m sure you donot know more than me..



haha,you don't know sh!t boy,don't make retired players make a comeback,they are evil SOBs.

and I thought you said good bye yesterday.:S


----------



## toofan (Dec 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Uptown Noobjumps
> 
> sorry for the crap demo,the server was acting weird and all choopy even when fps>125.



You were good at jumps and performed them easily.But not can be called master.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Video By Me...
> 
> *Uptown Pro Jumps By Krazzy Warrior*
> 
> Click to Download...



You have more variety but no consistency, surely need some more practice to master them.

Bye the way thanks to you both. I never thought that jumps may of that use and can be done that way. now I too will practice them. 
Devil and Krazy you both showed me different ways to attack enemy.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 21, 2008)

> Ya.that was jump and I m sure you donot know more than me..


Lol . trust me when I say that when it comes to Jumps I would make you look plain silly. your jumps are mediocre at best. For some reason Ive been getting pings in Hells at 350 + . When It gets better Ill show you some jumps. 


> You were good at jumps and performed them easily.But not can be called master.


Masters dont do jumps on uptown. They do it on hard Jump maps.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2008)

^^lets not talk about 'those' maps,I cud never jump that second to last jump.:<


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 21, 2008)

You noobs do the monkey jobs while I blow up your heads... lol


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 21, 2008)

> You noobs do the monkey jobs while I blow up your heads... lol


You couldn't do a jump if your life depended on it


----------



## hsr (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG I'm the 2000th replier and the above is the 2000th post OMG WTF LOL ROFL


----------



## REY619 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^LOL??


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 21, 2008)

wtf those smilies suck


----------



## toofan (Dec 21, 2008)

He has found them and want to show off


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2008)

@hari_shanker_r, if you don't stop your smiley spam in every post of yours and abide by the forum rules, you will simply be kicked off the forum, no ifs and buts.


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2008)

My motherboard is dead.  RAM, Hard disk etc. everything is fine but the computer doesn't seem to start up.  No beep nothing. The lights of keyboard don't glow when I switch on the CPU. I just get a black screen.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> My motherboard is dead.  RAM, Hard disk etc. everything is fine but the computer doesn't seem to start up.  No beep nothing. The lights of keyboard don't glow when I switch on the CPU. I just get a black screen.



So it died finally???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2008)

ZOMG! What happened ? Whats your configuration ?


----------



## REY619 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^He had an ancient rig...


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

time to apply fool proof trick of flattery and sobbing to get new rig 



amitava82 said:


> You noobs do the monkey jobs while I blow up your heads... lol


a code monkey is saying that


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> My motherboard is dead.  RAM, Hard disk etc. everything is fine but the computer doesn't seem to start up.  No beep nothing. The lights of keyboard don't glow when I switch on the CPU. I just get a black screen.


If you can't get that mobo repaired, then you'll have no choice but to buy a new proccy, RAM n gfx card + a mobo of course. And then, mine will be the most ancient rig.


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 21, 2008)

Wtf.? My PC was, until 4 days ago, booting fine.Then all of a sudden, XP simply refused to boot and Arch threw off a "CRC error System Halted" message.And now, I don't have any display too.!
I am trying to convince my dad to get a new rig to replace the ailing 5 yr old one.But he says getting it only after May 09,after my exams.
I just hope I can sort out the issue soon
Till then, no UrT and no internet [spare the crap airtel GPRS on my phone]..


----------



## REY619 (Dec 21, 2008)

WTH? Everyone's rig getting fried ek saath??


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 21, 2008)

Errr getting 600+ pings @ Hells..... Still trying to Play, Huh !!!

@Gagan, Sad mate ! When u fixing ur Mobo or Upgrading ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 22, 2008)

anujsaini said:


> Errr getting 600+ pings @ Hells..... Still trying to Play, Huh !!!


Might be due to damage to that undersea cable.


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Wtf.? My PC was, until 4 days ago, booting fine.Then all of a sudden, XP simply refused to boot and Arch threw off a "CRC error System Halted" message.And now, I don't have any display too.!
> I am trying to convince my dad to get a new rig to replace the ailing 5 yr old one.But he says getting it only after May 09,after my exams.
> I just hope I can sort out the issue soon
> Till then, no UrT and no internet [spare the crap airtel GPRS on my phone]..



Ahh! Almost the  same story. My n00b friend was playing @ zapak.com and suddenly my monitor turned black with no signal and the CPU light glowing.
Then I tried a hard reset and again getting a black screen with no beep. I checked IDE connections, RAMs and AGP Gfx card and even reassembled them.  Also took out the CMOS battery, but nothing working.
Dad says, new PC after the boards. 
Anyhow, will anyone be interested in 2*512mb 100mhz SD RAM and an ancient nVidia fx 5200 AGP 8x?  or should I keep them in my museum?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like a system-killing wave is sweeping across the nation... Protect your rigs, people!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Anyhow, will anyone be interested in 2*512mb 100mhz SD RAM and an ancient nVidia fx 5200 AGP 8x?  or should I keep them in my museum?


Keep those with you, then show them to your kids when they grow up 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Protect your rigs, people!!


Yup, I got a servant with an LR300 on standby


----------



## hsr (Dec 22, 2008)

smilyes are meant for fun and i dont own the smiley site and i am not spamming. Thankyou Hitboxx for the warning u r d man


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2008)

niaaaaaaaaaa  I'm back.

I also had one 'less ancient' Pentium 4 3.06 Ghz with 256MB DDR 400Mhz RAM at my home with Arch linux installed.  

I bought 1GB RAM for it and installed it only to realize that the fu(king BIOS will not let me increase my shared video memory more than 8MB. 
The motherboard of this computer doesn't even have an AGP or PCIe slot. This has virtually ended my hope of playing UrT with higher frame rates.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 23, 2008)

^^Upgrade your core components with the money you'll get for your b'day.


----------



## toofan (Dec 25, 2008)

Gagan nice avatar.


----------



## hsr (Dec 25, 2008)

Zomg im getting abt 112fps now but the prob is i cant host any server. if any1 help me in doing so it would be gr8 to have hosting fr ya all.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 25, 2008)

^^What's the problem? Why can't you host? Explain.
And don't use Hamachi btw.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Gagan nice avatar.


Thaankoo.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 25, 2008)

Only 3 people were there today at HElls.. lol maybe celebrating Xmas..


----------



## toofan (Dec 26, 2008)

I was there form 10.30 am to 1pm yesterday. But strange no krazy warrior there for past few days. But I found *df ATOM *who is he.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2008)

Haven't played UrT since the past few days. Maybe I'll join in the fun today.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 26, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> I was there form 10.30 am to 1pm yesterday. But strange no krazy warrior there for past few days. But I found *df ATOM *who is he.


[DF]Abtom is a guy named Sunny1211993 on this forum.


----------



## toofan (Dec 26, 2008)

oh


----------



## toofan (Dec 28, 2008)

Today's Sunday.What about a play today


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 28, 2008)

I doubt if anyone can host. Gagan might be able to host, but he can't play with that rig of his. Cyberjunkie?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

I might join in if you guys play in the afternoon. It's TV time in the evening!


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm finally free! Tell me when you want me to host.

For those online right now, it's up...  123.238.54.21

My ISP isn't in good shape with the whole India->EU link going down, so I think speeds might be throttled or routings messed up.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 28, 2008)

Ima download this game right away...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 28, 2008)

is iit still up?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 28, 2008)

^^WHAT ? An IIT has its own Urban Terror server ? Which IIT ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 28, 2008)

Anorion said:


> is iit still up?



guess not.

all EU servers have too high pings now,.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm at 5.7GB.  Moreover also @ 10frames per second.  Don't look at me for hosting.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2008)

fail.
will keep lurking... cyberjunkie HOST!


----------



## hsr (Dec 29, 2008)

no ppl in rsa nowadays


----------



## REY619 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hells is down since yesterday!! :O dunno what happened.. Me playing in BLR..


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2008)

I always play on BLR nowadays... but pretty late in the night


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

Some motherfu(ker hosting his own RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za and acting as Bullet500 & also badmouthing so that he can ruin my reputation. 

Can you people go there and kick his ass out. Kick the rohan guy there. He lives in Singapore BTW.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't find any sort of Hellsheaven.co.za


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I can't find any sort of Hellsheaven.co.za


Get the new list and arrange it alphabetically.

It is RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za.

/connect 116.14.251.244


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

There's no Bullet there now, and no Rohan either.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2008)

beta testing said:


> There's no Bullet there now, and no Rohan either.


He has renamed himself. I got banned by him exactly 23 times and I returned after reconncting everytime.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 30, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Some motherfu(ker hosting his own RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za and acting as Bullet500 & also badmouthing so that he can ruin my reputation.
> 
> Can you people go there and kick his ass out. Kick the rohan guy there. He lives in Singapore BTW.



OMG! WTF?? 

What happened to the original Hells?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

^^It crashed under load it seems.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ Oh maybe.. it was lagging like hell and disconnecting frequently the day before... :\


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2008)

Hellsheaven is back UP. 

I've played this game for over 500hours and now I think it is the right time to stop. Ciao all.  I gotta prepare for my boards.

--------------------------------------------------

One a second note, I've fallen in love with a new map. The name of the map is ut4_tactics and it rocks.  .  I hope you can get the idea of it after looking at the screenshots:

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2508/29520113ta1.th.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/366/83285878vu7.th.jpg

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/8083/47935831at4.th.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/8969/37201638px7.th.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/494/71982927ns7.th.jpg

I want to play on this map with all of you tonight.  So, who is ready for hosting? My frame rates will be really bad, so don't expect me to host and even play well.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck then for your exams, and you'll be back later right?


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Good luck then for your exams, and you'll be back later right?


May be in April when I'll get a nice rig.  You got 4 months to improve and I got 4 months to deprove. 

Time to sleep now, was playing Urban Terror all night.  *yawn*


----------



## REY619 (Dec 31, 2008)

All The Best for exams!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm.... it seems I am not the only guy returning next year... I will be back by May 1st week with a new rig. Presently concentrating on *12 different examinations* I am getting my balls screwed with to keep my career in sight.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

^^Good luck to you too.


----------



## Joker (Jan 2, 2009)

hi.
i m gagan's friend.i also used to play dis game back in august as CountFragula with gagan.Then i stopped playing. 

cya.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2009)

Joker said:


> hi.
> i m gagan's friend.i also used to play dis game back in august as CountFragula with gagan.Then i stopped playing.
> 
> cya.


You joined forum? Good.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 2, 2009)

Joker said:


> hi.
> i m gagan's friend.i also used to play dis game back in august as CountFragula with gagan.Then i stopped playing.
> 
> cya.


Welcome.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 2, 2009)

ah, played today after a looong time. The score wasn't that bad but could have been better if not for the crappy mouse. 
Looking fwd to play with u guys


----------



## hsr (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG check out this video its awesome 
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=kquiU02-Px0&feature=related

cool jumps


----------



## baccilus (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't you guys play over hamachi any more? I can't connect to internet servers because of the ping problem ever since that under sea cable break. In fact I can't play any online game. Really missing Urban Terror and Insurgency


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2009)

^me too having same problem, use this command  
 /connect 116.14.251.244


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 3, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> 116.14.251.244


That's the fake server Gagan was talking about.


----------



## hsr (Jan 3, 2009)

i am ready to host over hamachi. any1 intrested?


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 3, 2009)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ah, played today after a looong time. The score wasn't that bad but could have been better if not for the crappy mouse.
> Looking fwd to play with u guys


Nice to see you after a long hiatus.
BTW, My PC is back from the service center now.The motherboard had gone dead.So I got a new one, which also has an AGP slot, meaning I can now use the spare 7600GS card that had been lying in the house for months.


----------



## toofan (Jan 3, 2009)

Friends the Top two player in RSA. HellsHeaven are from India.
And there are 3 palyers in top 10.
1. [E]Omega Creed
2.. Achtung Dude
8. [9.11]Bullet500 (Our fav.)

I too would be there some day. If I keep improving.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 3, 2009)

^^Terminnator is also from India.



shady_inc said:


> Nice to see you after a long hiatus.
> BTW, My PC is back from the service center now.The motherboard had gone dead.So I got a new one, which also has an AGP slot, meaning I can now use the spare 7600GS card that had been lying in the house for months.


Nice to have you back


----------



## toofan (Jan 3, 2009)

Terminator offer me to join his clan should i do it. but i don't want to add a tag name before my id. (toofan) and i feel that i belong to [df] clan.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't use that [9.11] tag anymore.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 3, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Terminator offer me to join his clan should i do it. but i don't want to add a tag name before my id. (toofan) and i feel that i belong to [df] clan.


terminnator has his own clan??


----------



## hsr (Jan 3, 2009)

any1 hosting or i will via hamachi


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2009)

beta testing said:


> terminnator has his own clan??


Well yes.  A match against [V.a] next week. I'm invited to play for them but I'm pretty useless.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 4, 2009)

[woo!2k] guys can beat those [V.a] guys anyday. BTW, what's his clan name?


----------



## toofan (Jan 4, 2009)

I think its der or creepy I don't remember now.


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2009)

beta testing said:


> [woo!2k] guys can beat those [V.a] guys anyday. BTW, what's his clan name?


Nope, [V.a] is better. 
Well, the clan is actually Rohan's.  Terminnator, bigman7 and Cre3pylilB!tch have joined it as being fellow Indians and friends. The name is something similar to [-Der-*] and as you can see these kids are coming up with new styles of writing their clan names.  The most funky clan name has been [fake}.  Once upon a time, I used to see many [fake}Bullet500, [fake}OmegaCreed and [fake}wiseman playing on the server. And guess what, there is also some so-called clan named |Erotic| who think they are *erotic*.  

And as far as [woo!2k] is concerned; me, [DF]Spartan and Wiseman had pwned them in a 300 kill Riyadh Team DM match which has been the only so-called clan match fought.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 4, 2009)

^^Which side are you playing for this time?


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2009)

beta testing said:


> ^^Which side are you playing for this time?


Don't know whether I'll be able to get the old form back. 

Installed windows, got good frame rate, played for more than 3 hours. Got pwned like ****. I was not able to aim.  Playing on a blurred screen because of low resolution 640*480 with crap fps has cost me dearly.  I've taken much longer breaks, but I've returned with even better form, but not this time.


----------



## toofan (Jan 4, 2009)

Gagan r u the same who was in no 8 this time with [9.11] tag. I saw few bullet500 there. which one is you.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 4, 2009)

I play nowadays more on BLR than Hells.. dunno why.. maybe because map changes after frag limit is reached.. One doesnt gets bored..
And i dont have to play that Abbey all day.. lol


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Gagan r u the same who was in no 8 this time with [9.11] tag. I saw few bullet500 there. which one is you.


Yes, I am him (all) but I don't use that name anymore.  I had been the 3rd ranker until I stopped using it.  Thats why my rank is dropping and now I am 8th.


----------



## toofan (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't want you to be out of top 10.

How to remove the cap which anyone wears.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 5, 2009)

^^Open console, type
/funblue "" (if you're in the blue team) or
/funred "" (if you're in the red team)


----------



## hsr (Jan 5, 2009)

Today i got messed up with guru and he was also ****ed up. i kicked him and he tried to kick me but could'nt ... lol and the thrown away ppl are making an anti-woo clan


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 5, 2009)

^^What's all the fuss about?


----------



## toofan (Jan 6, 2009)

Yesterday Guru was drunk and he kicked all woos who were playing that time out of the clan. And then Noob decided to make a new clan named Vll or something like that. He offered all to join that clan. 
hari (Pikachu) kicked that man(Guru_pee ke tika) . LOL


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg i downloaded it last night and i was playing up all night. What a game this is, i loved it. The interface is good and even the pings were better. Had a great time last night.

Btw, is there any clan or a team or something which i can join in? (n00b here cos just started  )


----------



## REY619 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Omg i downloaded it last night and i was playing up all night. What a game this is, i loved it. The interface is good and even the pings were better. Had a great time last night.
> 
> Btw, is there any clan or a team or something which i can join in? (n00b here cos just started  )



Yeah.. Its addicted as hell!!  Also if you play good, a clan will invite you automatically..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 6, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Omg i downloaded it last night and i was playing up all night. What a game this is, i loved it. The interface is good and even the pings were better. Had a great time last night.
> 
> Btw, is there any clan or a team or something which i can join in? (n00b here cos just started  )


What's yer name?


----------



## REY619 (Jan 6, 2009)

Who is [DF]Manish and only _[DF]_??


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

beta testing said:


> What's yer name?


VipER is my in game name.


----------



## hsr (Jan 7, 2009)

Guru was faked and brutally Drunk *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/1large.png


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> VipER is my in game name.



Viper you ask senior members here and if they allow you can use [df] tag in front. They are quite reputed at HellsHeaven.

Try to join us at RSA Hellheaven. You will find me most of the time there between 10am to 5 pm.(My office time)
But i have to play without sound there. and on 15 inch screen.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Viper you ask senior members here and if they allow you can use [df] tag in front. They are quite reputed at HellsHeaven.
> 
> Try to join us at RSA Hellheaven. You will find me most of the time there between 10am to 5 pm.(My office time)
> But i have to play without sound there. and on 15 inch screen.


Sorry for my ignorance but I don't know how to join in RSA Hellheaven. And who are these senior members?

Enlighten me please.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 7, 2009)

ANYBODY can use [DF] if he is in this forum and atleast knows the controls of the game.
[9.11] is a private clan though from what Hullap tells.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but I don't know how to join in RSA Hellheaven. And who are these senior members?
> 
> Enlighten me please.



To play at RSA Hellheaven.co.za, open console by Pressing ~ and type *\connect 203.215.243.113* in it.. or you can find it in the master list...


----------



## hsr (Jan 7, 2009)

i guess Bullet is having a real pissed of time in RSA now. everyone is mad at him.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> i guess Bullet is having a real pissed of time in RSA now. everyone is mad at him.


When I ask people to stop the fu(kin nade jump in Kingdom map as it literally spoils the game for the blue team in Kingdom, and I give a warning and then when I kick those who don't abide by, people shout at me.

When n00bs misuse the fu(kin */callvote *command through the console for n00bish activities like* map "Hi-<name>", kick "idiot-mofos" *etc. and I warn them, and they still don't abide by, people shout at me.

Then some idiots accuse me of hacking and I angrily say, "Yes, whatever you think, I don't care." people still shout at me.   Not to forget, I've never cancelled 'kick' votes against myself. 

Directing the correct way is called 'dictating'.  I can't take care of hundreds of kiddish n00bs on the server. Enjoy the game, I'm out of the server now.


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey bullet Hari certainly doesn't mean what he said.

We all know you r a true person. Please remain there as you have been so many times.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Hey bullet Hari certainly doesn't mean what he said.
> 
> We all know you r a true person. Please remain there as you have been so many times.


Hey, I know he doesn't mean anything wrong, but I myself want to go from the server by any means. I got my exams.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like digit server is down.. now where can I find u ppl?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2009)

^at Hell
to join hells bring console by pressing *~* and type   \connect 203.215.243.113


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 8, 2009)

Had played UrT for a day and deleted it ... 
Downloaded it again and I shall be @ Hell today


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

We've got a lotta players now


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, i was wondering how some players have that pirate cap and some people had some masks on. Have they done some editing in their character skins or what?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

^^*urt.unfoog.de/funstuff.html

I think all this info should be added to the first post as every new UrT player asks questions like these.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 8, 2009)

*urt.unfoog.de/funstuff.html gives 404.. 
*urt.unfoog.de/funstuff.htm works...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahh, yes, I'm sorry. I manually typed the link, hence the mistake.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> looks like digit server is down.. now where can I find u ppl?


OMG OMG OMG!

/me oils his sr8 and DE combo!


----------



## hsr (Jan 8, 2009)

iwuz afk, BTW gagan not onlu n00bs are against ya ppl like Noob! wer tellin that you wer against the woo clan and was kickin all woos widout reason. and i dint mean that you pissed the server but the server pissed you !


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not an ass that I'll kick people without any reason. 
The only guy whom I kick without reason is Tofu.killer because he kicks me and I kick him with a vote. 
Half of the woo!2k guys are like Tofu and when they start idiotic votes to kick people without any damned reason, they need to be kicked.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

Tofu.Killer = Aron?


----------



## REY619 (Jan 8, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I'm not an ass that I'll kick people without any reason.
> The only guy whom I kick without reason is Tofu.killer because he kicks me and I kick him with a vote.
> Half of the woo!2k guys are like Tofu and when they start idiotic votes to kick people without any damned reason, they need to be kicked.



I agree. Tofu piss me off too..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

Guys,
I am back from Vacation..catch me at Hell  between 2 PM to 10 PM...
*LOL My bigger brother had bombed the OS..XP..I need to format that today and not even have CD Drive(it is with another brother)..I will get the drive today and format my OS and 2MORROW READY TO KILL U ALL...*


toofan.is.back said:


> You have more variety but no consistency, surely need some more practice to master them.
> 
> Bye the way thanks to you both. I never thought that jumps may of that use and can be done that way. now I too will practice them.
> Devil and Krazy you both showed me different ways to attack enemy.



Thanks....!!! Welcome...Working for becoming master 

BTW check out my avatar for Urban Terror

<-------------

Anyone want avatar like that..i can make for him..


----------



## REY619 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ lol welcome back!! i was thinking yesterday havent seen you for long...


----------



## toofan (Jan 9, 2009)

REY619 said:


> I agree. Tofu piss me off too..



He is often kicked by his clan members too. And with full votes.


Krazy welcome back and what about my avatar i requested you.?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

Avatar done...

I spent by whole vacation in this way:-

8% -> Thinking about Urban Terror (Yes,Totally addicted)
2% -> Playing Carrom
70% -> Doing Study
20% -> Thinking about my GF! Not actually but close she friend...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

*Close she friend*, huh? Indeed ...


----------



## REY619 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^lmao!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol you n00bs still play this game..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

^^Umm... Weren't you the guy who started *this* thread?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes and both are DIFFERENT. That game requires speed and precession at the same time. Here is how it works:

A. Wanna show your speed skills: Join Quake III or UT
B. Wanna show your guns/aim skills: Join Counter strike source
C. Wanna show your team play skills: join Team Fortress 2
D. Play UrT if you just wanna have fun.

I play A, B, C..


----------



## REY619 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, i just wanna have fun, so i play D!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 9, 2009)

Now downloading(will take 5days). Will it run on 56k modem.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^Are you serious?? :O


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm serious. why?


----------



## REY619 (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> I'm serious. why?


lol thats not for you.. the person above me *jojothedragon*..


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes that's why I'm Serious. So, no one else can be serious..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Yes and both are DIFFERENT. That game requires speed and precession at the same time. Here is how it works:
> 
> A. Wanna show your speed skills: Join Quake III or UT
> B. Wanna show your guns/aim skills: Join Counter strike source
> ...


We play UrT for fun. How does that mean we qualify as noobs? And the best thing about games is having fun. 
BTW, how much bandwidth do TF2, CSS take?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG who cares about bandwidth. And fun is common for A, B, C. I bet this thread will die if everyone starts playing TF2... Now who is up for TF2 clan? I see 2 medics here..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Yes and both are DIFFERENT. That game requires speed and precession at the same time. Here is how it works:
> 
> A. Wanna show your speed skills: Join Quake III or UT
> B. Wanna show your guns/aim skills: Join Counter strike source
> ...



A+B+D =Utr


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> OMG who cares about bandwidth.


You live in the US, and I can guess what kind of connection you have. But don't forget, we're still in India, and for me at least, it does matter


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ lol you never played CSS or Quake 3.. Please die! and it's "UrT"



beta testing said:


> You live in the US, and I can guess what kind of connection you have. But don't forget, we're still in India, and for me at least, it does matter


come on, most of u have UL at night, and I'm sure none (well, almost) of you are babies who sleep at 9 PM. So, stop pirating at night sometimes and have some fun..  And BTW please don't pirate these games too..


----------



## toofan (Jan 9, 2009)

Amitava plays Quack III because its in his course,  he don't get time for fun, he has to complete his homework.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> ^^ lol you never played CSS or Quake 3.. Please die! and it's "UrT"


Eh? That was for Zyberboy I guess.

I've been eyeing CSS for some time now. I'm not interested in TF2. It's cartoon. 



toofan.is.back said:


> Amitava plays Quack III because its in his course,  he don't get time for fun, he has to complete his homework.


lmao Quack III


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I'm not interested in TF2. It's cartoon.


OMG hhaha.. Just go through this page..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> OMG who cares about bandwidth. And fun is common for A, B, C. I bet this thread will die if everyone starts playing TF2... Now who is up for TF2 clan? I see 2 medics here..


lol i came here after playing TF2 for two weeks,good cartoonish graphics but...



amitava82 said:


> ^^ lol you never played CSS or Quake 3.. Please die! and it's "UrT"


lol hav played those  online  extensively

CSS n Quake 3 = more than 1yr online
ut2003 n 2004  2 yrs online 
TF2 maybe 30hrs online
And hav took part in many colleges and district level  CSS n ut2004 competitions 


Now cant believe someone saying Urt doesnt need speed and aim/skill  Lmao....


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

O RLY! lets play sometime.. How about some railgun?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> TF2 is cartoon. Dunno why ppl like that game..


And now you're totally addicted to the game!! 
Still, both TF2 and CSS cost $20.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 9, 2009)

^^but u r in usa right?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

This game is more more about team play and character.. gosh those dialogues themselves are so funny.. Definitely Valve knows how to make games. I don't mind paying $20 for a multiplayer game but pricing a game $50 for some 10 hr entertainment is insane. I'd nevr buy them. I usually wait for Steam weekend deals.. like Bioshock for $5.. lol. Still orange box and CSS is cheap in India.. I think.


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 9, 2009)

its cost too much  here !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

@ zyberboy- lol what makes you think so? *www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/cunao.gif


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 9, 2009)

can we play online with p*****d TF2  ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> This game is more more about team play and character.. gosh those dialogues themselves are so funny.. Definitely Valve knows how to make games. I don't mind paying $20 for a multiplayer game but pricing a game $50 for some 10 hr entertainment is insane. I'd nevr buy them. I usually wait for Steam weekend deals.. like Bioshock for $5.. lol. Still orange box and CSS is cheap in India.. I think.


I dunno about CSS, but Orange Box is cheaper here than in other places. Like I said, for me, availability is the issue.
For now, I'll stick to UrT 



Davidboon said:


> can we play online with p*****d TF2  ??


Yes, you can through VPNs (Hamachi, Garena), but my experience with VPNs hasn't been too good.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes please.. else you will get addicted. Not good for health.. lol


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm off to play some UrT now


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think there are non steam servers.. But please stick to UrT if you plan to pirate TF2..lol
I have guest pass if anyone interested.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 9, 2009)

The multi plyr games like Ut2004 n TF2 are kind of games disliked buy Indians,don't know why, may be due to their unrealistic environment.



beta testing said:


> @ zyberboy- lol what makes you think so? *www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/cunao.gif



lol i was asking to amitava82 
(chk for single ^  and Double ^^ both  r different don't get confused )


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think It's reason "D"..fun without much skills..
Don't tell me you need more skill to hit a target in UrT then in CSS since you are a _skilled_ CSS player..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

CSS isn't as fast as UrT, right? What's tough about reaching your target if they can't jump and dodge your shots?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ha you think it's that easy? Where a skilled player can kill with a single AK47 bullet forget about dodging and monkey jumping. CS world does not work that way. Q3 and CS are two opposite side of gameplay.


----------



## Tushar"hypNOSis"pal (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know how to make game mods like Urban terror.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

Even in CSS, you can kill a guy with a single shot to the head, right? Just like UrT.



Tushar"hypNOSis"pal said:


> Anyone know how to make game mods like Urban terror.


*www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Simple-Mod-of-a-Game
Of course, you need to have programming skills to make a _real _game mod.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 10, 2009)

doh noobs!

UrT or quake3 in general requires far more skills to play than your camperstrike or camperstrike:resource.If you can aim in quake3 you can kick some serious ass in css.

look at the newer games,they are tailor mad for noobs,so that they can earn some more $$$,cod4?I haven't seen a lamer multiplayer.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2009)

lol u noob??? :O It requires skills to control your fire in CSS and ultimately hit the target... what bunch of noobs in UrT do is empty the whole clip in single fire... Games like Q3, UT, UrT has zero weapon recoil.. so, good aiming skill is enough to win a round  for those games.. Try emptying your round aiming at head in CSS. You would be dead before you know what just happened.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

In Q3, you need to have good aiming if you want to kill with a railgun. Else you'll be dead before you know it. And even in UrT, there's spread, so you need to fire small bursts to get better accuracy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Yo dudes will the multiplayer work on 56kb modem. pLZ TELL


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo dudes will the multiplayer work on 56kb modem. pLZ TELL


For Urban Terror......NO

And I haven't played other games, so I don't know about them. I suppose, it will not.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

Q3 will work with a 56K modem.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Gagan, people donot want to change the low gravity, their wish for flying at kingdom has been fulfilled!! haha.. Guru came and he was pissed, and left...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 10, 2009)

But i have played grid online and it works totally fine

Thanks beta tesing.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2009)

REY619 said:


> lol Gagan, people donot want to change the low gravity, their wish for flying at kingdom has been fulfilled!! haha.. Guru came and he was pissed, and left...


looool 
They still playing at low gravity kingdom. 

BTW, the mapper of kingdom has not designed it nicely. It still needs a final touch. You would have seen that we can go on top of the roofs of the different castles.  And some Mac guys complain that it doesn't get rendered correctly on a some Macs and they can see through the walls.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 10, 2009)

^ yes.. ppl were saying about seeing thru the walls etc. today..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> BTW, the mapper of kingdom has not designed it nicely. It still needs a final touch. You would have seen that we can go on top of the roofs of the different castles.


i think programmers did that purposefully

I was able to fly to the top frm that well,good place for sniping.But don't know how some guys managed to climb the other castle(highest one).Funny thing is Achtung_dude after seeing this  was simply jumping up frm that deadly well to the sides and got pissed off and changed the map


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL No one I think read my post 2-3 page back.
Hi Gagan I am back, read my post in 2-3 back pages...

*I have a problem(posting it in quote):-

As I had said earlier my XP OS is not working and now I am up with Vista OS.I installed UrT in Vista and then tried to run it it gives error:-

*


> ioQ3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> Going through search path...
> 
> ...



Yup,

*GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

I searched over internet and came to know that I need to update my video driver..

One Help Needed:-

Can anyone suggest how to fix the problem....I think by updating Video/Chipset Driver for Vista..My Motherboard is Intel D915GVWB...Can anyone just post me link to download the video/chipset driver for this motherboard for Vista 32 Bit...I know that it is in Intel Website but plz give me direct link to download the driver...
*


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ Yes, install your graphics driver. 

It should be here: *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Try installing the XP 'Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for 910 & 915 Chipset-Based Intel Desktop'. It should perhaps work.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 10, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Yes, install your graphics driver.
> 
> It should be here: *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!
> 
> Try installing the XP 'Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for 910 & 915 Chipset-Based Intel Desktop'. It should perhaps work.



Didn't work..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

Try updating your graphics card driver. Which is your gfx card?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 11, 2009)

if you think you have installed the drivers manually(the drivers present in the windows by default donot have opengl,blame it on M$),you could just delete config.cfg file and restart.


----------



## Joker (Jan 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am glad you too enjoy The Bath. Its one of the best maps ever, since it allows lots of room for *sneak attacks, counter sneak attacks, rush attacks, counter rush attacks, *grenading, sniping, machine gunning and camping. Its one of the coolest maps ever designed.


u play with such tactics?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> if you think you have installed the drivers manually(the drivers present in the windows by default donot have opengl,blame it on M$),you could just delete *config.cfg* file and restart.



*Where is this config.cfg file I canot find that plz post the path for it in Vista..
*


till then see and rate this...
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Krazzy_Warrior.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jan 11, 2009)

man, gotta admit you ppl r hard to beat in talks!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2009)

I have team fortress 2 laying in my drawyer for a long time. Will try it out. Now downloading Urban Terror game through torrent (50% till now ) Hope it will run on windows. any help plz how to run it after download ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 11, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> till then see and rate this...
> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Krazzy_Warrior.jpg



Oye! Koi Mere Signature/Art ko Rate Karo..Rate this art...


----------



## toofan (Jan 11, 2009)

tHIS LOOKS GREAT.

And if u r not kidding then you are true should who admitted his guilt.
Hari there r many who uses hacks I think but I m not sure. Because I don't know what is hack and how to use it.
Can anyone describe it here in details what is this hack.

And one more thing there are some new player seen using [df] tag. These are requested to post there  *UrT id *here so that these can be recognized there and we can have a healthy chat.

Yesterday Gagan tried some new hack and he killed more then a hundred in just 3-4 minutes. Can you belive it.
and my hard luck I was in opposing team.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 11, 2009)

Me @ Hells, any1 cming !!

Bomb mode going on !!


----------



## REY619 (Jan 11, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> tHIS LOOKS GREAT.
> And one more thing there are some new player seen using [df] tag. These are requested to post there  *UrT id *here so that these can be recognized there and we can have a healthy chat.


Yeah.. Who is [DF]NikoBellic? i dont think he is even on forums... And he doesnt reply either..



toofan.is.back said:


> Yesterday Gagan tried some new hack and he killed more then a hundred in just 3-4 minutes. Can you belive it.
> and my hard luck I was in opposing team.


I still cant believe he was real Gagan..


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2009)

@toofan, Rey
Wtf. . .I didn't try any hack.  He was surely a clone.  Everyone knows my name on the server. 

We should have a code word & we'll ask that each other in hindi. This was suggested to me by Anuj.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 12, 2009)

^Yeah, i was sure yesterday too he wasnt you, and its confirmed now..... He was playing with your name Bullet500, but was having unbelievably low pings, like 30-40, thats when i doubted...
Also, that code word idea is good..


----------



## hsr (Jan 12, 2009)

toofan, a hack is baisically this : 

We can see approaching playes via walls, know their weapon, distance, health, armour, adjust our fire to match the ping, aim the player in the head, shoot when on target, see through smoke, and all turns that you just walk aroung and point, the hack will do the rest for you.

if you still dont get it, go to aimbots.net and see the detailed description there.

BTW i am still in Urt always jumping with ppl..... very poor on ping and very low score like -12:30


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 12, 2009)

Code message/reply sounds good to me.

And who is that Guru from woo2k clan? He is really darn good at UT.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 12, 2009)

Played it for the first time yesterday at Hell's .. BOoYaKa was @ that time too.
I had 30 kills and 21 deaths  in my first attempt.I was pinging 140 - 160 there.
I will use AmraWtanshX as my name there.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> tHIS LOOKS GREAT.


Thanks...

Are gagan,hari,devil where r u why r u not rating my art..plz rate it..

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Krazzy_Warrior.jpg

*
I wanna ask One More Thing..UrT doesn't run in Vista for me so,,.....As I had said my XP OS was bommed..I still manage to connect internet in it...I opened the game and It give error Couldn't load default.cfg..I tried re-installing but same error...help me to fix the error..as I can't live 1 min without UrT...*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 12, 2009)

> Yeah.. Who is [DF]NikoBellic? i dont think he is even on forums... And he doesnt reply either..


He is Sunny's Bro. Yesterday Sunny told me, while we were playing !
Yea i also tried to talk to him, but he didn't replied !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

@Karzzy_Warrior :- Try giving xp sp 2 compability and administator privilege and adding firewall exception.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Code message/reply sounds good to me.
> And who is that Guru from woo2k clan? He is really darn good at UT.


Guru_Pitka he is the woo!2k clan leader..



amrawtanshx said:


> Played it for the first time yesterday at Hell's .. BOoYaKa was @ that time too.
> I had 30 kills and 21 deaths  in my first attempt.I was pinging 140 - 160 there.
> I will use AmraWtanshX as my name there.


Yeah i saw you there.. 



anujsaini said:


> He is Sunny's Bro. Yesterday Sunny told me, while we were playing !
> Yea i also tried to talk to him, but he didn't replied !


Ohhkay....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll need to reinstall UrT. I told Windows' Disk Management to delete my D drive, it deleted both D and E, and gave me a 220GB unpartitioned space. Sadly I've only got a 160GB drive.


----------



## hsr (Jan 12, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Are gagan,hari,devil where r u why r u not rating my art..plz rate it..
> 
> ...



Good you have improved as compared to earlier Keep up the gud work

7/10

well, it rocks in Win7 without any errors...


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior: Nice. 

@all.
I'll be hosting at around 7:30. I'll post the IP address here. Max clients will be 7 as I think I'll not be able to handle more. 

For the newbies here: To connect to my server, open the console by using tilda *~* and type */connect x.x.x.x* where x.x.x.x is the IP address of my computer.

One trouble I've these days is that UrT 90% crashes whenever I minimize the game and open it again. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> I'll need to reinstall UrT. I told Windows' Disk Management to delete my D drive, it deleted both D and E, and gave me a 220GB unpartitioned space. Sadly I've only got a 160GB drive.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Windows is like that. Even I couldn't figure out WTF happened. It left me with 220GB of unpartitioned space in addition to my other partitions on a 160GB disk!!! I was able to undelete my D partition but the E drive was gone. I'll reinstall UrT and be back tonight. 

Okay, I'm all set. 
See ya'll at 7:30!


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, server is up.  

*/connect 59.94.105.19*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guyz check it out ! Our DF's Ranking ! Just type *[DF]* in search field

*www.gametracker.com/server_info/20..._players/?sort=rank&per_page=-1&page=1&query=[DF]&x=0&y=0

I think this link should be edited in 1st post, so others can see our Score !!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> @Krazzy Warrior: Nice.



Thanks...



hari_sanker_r said:


> Good you have improved as compared to earlier Keep up the gud work
> 7/10



Thanks...



jojothedragon said:


> @Karzzy_Warrior :- Try giving xp sp 2 compability and administator privilege and adding firewall exception.


*
I managed to run the game..Hurray...Thanks...But one minute..one more problem...I am not able to connect to any of the server...i have no firewall installed then also I can't connect..help..plz
*
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Krazzy_Warrior.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jan 12, 2009)

may be UDP problem?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> may be UDP problem?



How to fix that ?? Plz help


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2009)

I am still at #507 
*www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/[df]heckler/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine in my siggi...131st....

@hari_sanker_r

Help for UDP Problem..plz..asap..


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2009)

lol, I had thought that Tommy would have overtaken [9.11]Bullet500, but he hasn't. xD I'm still at 8th.

If we talk about my current name i.e. Bullet500 which is actually my real old name, I'm at 134.  *www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/Bullet500/

And I was first seen at the server on March 4, 2008.  So, I'm also an oldie here but I didn't use to post in this thread. Then I had started using that [9.11] tag.

The time for which I've played on the Hellsheaven, it turns out to be more than 500 hours when I add up the time played of all my aliases on the server. Only Achtung_dude and OmegaCreed have played more.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I had to run off immediately today. Emergency.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I had to run off immediately today. Emergency.


No problem.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 12, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> lol, I had thought that Tommy would have overtaken [9.11]Bullet500, but he hasn't. xD I'm still at 8th.
> 
> If we talk about my current name i.e. Bullet500 which is actually my real old name, I'm at 134.  *www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/Bullet500/
> 
> ...



l33tness...... lmao!!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey my ranking is 2755 out of 41k, omg lol and damn so many vipers are in the server...

Plus DF ranking is on 96th.


P.S- Who is [DF]Booyaka?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The one above you!


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 13, 2009)

zomg...I need to play this game more often.!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2009)

Just completed download of the game. Running gr8 in vista. Will be joining you guys soon


----------



## Joker (Jan 13, 2009)

i m [DF]Joker formerly known as [9.11]CountFragula. CountFragula's rank is 644. *www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/[9.11]CountFragula/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm improving at this thing,played at hells today,my score was 91:60
AK103  FTW!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ The one above you!


Ohh LOL  Didn't notice. Actually i don't know half the players from [DF] team.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 13, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Just completed download of the game. Running gr8 in vista. Will be joining you guys soon


See you soon!! 



Ecstasy said:


> Ohh LOL  Didn't notice. Actually i don't know half the players from [DF] team.


And i didnt knew, you were ViPeR..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 13, 2009)

I managed to open the UrT but it can't connect to net...it gives *Awating Connection...*   wtf! help gagan etc..


----------



## REY619 (Jan 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I managed to open the UrT but it can't connect to net...it gives *Awating Connection...*   wtf! help gagan etc..


Is the problem with one server, or all servers? Is your net working fine?


----------



## Joker (Jan 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I managed to open the UrT but it can't connect to net...it gives *Awating Connection...*   wtf! help gagan etc..


simply install XP.  

and if you have any Firewall installed, make sure that you make an exception for UrT.


----------



## hsr (Jan 13, 2009)

Krazzy post a scrrenshot of server listings... if you hav one.


----------



## toofan (Jan 13, 2009)

I am at 126 rank.
*www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/toofan/ 
 please don't forget to count me.

But from few days they busy playing bomb mode. so i used starting adding [bmb].

There is one [df]leagend who is he.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm... I'm 328th out of 41,067! Not too bad


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2009)

I can host again if anyone is willing to play.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like I'm the only one here! Gagan, if more people post here then you can host, we'll have fun!


----------



## REY619 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm here too..


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2009)

@all: go here and download the map: **sex-e.clanservers.com/Downloads/get=53/mirror=93.html*

After downloading it, copy it here: *X:\Program Files\Urban Terror\q3ut4\*

This map is really good.  it is ~9.80MB though. I'll upload it to my website and add my website is a mirror in my server.cfg file, so that from next time you'll not have to do this thing, but download it for today.

BTW, my server is up.

*~snipped~*

If you haven't downloaded it, then its fine. We'll play on that map sometime later.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 13, 2009)

^^done!


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2009)

*/connect 59.96.163.192*


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

Any map editor for UrT ?


----------



## REY619 (Jan 13, 2009)

If any one is trying to connect to Gagan's server and is getting autokicked, its because we are playing a new map,Village, download the map Gagan posted above and connect..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2009)

I played for sometime. game hangs due to low speed. How to connect to digit server plz tell?


----------



## hsr (Jan 13, 2009)

direct d/w link for the map : *se-clan.diinoweb.com/files/Maps/ut4_village.pk3


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 13, 2009)

lol 



> Pinging 203.215.243.113:27960 [208.67.216.132] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 208.67.216.132: bytes=32 time=1041ms TTL=44
> Reply from 208.67.216.132: bytes=32 time=1062ms TTL=44
> ...



I tried different IP addresses, but still, no luck.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't we ever have clan wars and stuff?

And the site gametracker.com, does it show only the records with you playing RSA server or any of the server you play?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 14, 2009)

I played today over Hell.....gr8 news...toofan and shoot_em_up was even there..I had fun over there...after 1 month interval my score was somthing:
*Uptown:40:40
Abbey:12:10
Kingdom:15:12*

Had Fun...!!!


----------



## REY619 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Don't we ever have clan wars and stuff?
> 
> And the site gametracker.com, does it show only the records with you playing RSA server or any of the server you play?


The thing is [DF] is not so serious(??) clan, as of now.. We just use teh tags to identify each other online.. 

And gametracker shows the info of all the servers.. Just search for the server you have played and find your position//


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 14, 2009)

Played @ Unofficial DF server yesterday ... And it was pure fun 

And btw Bullet500 aka Gagandeep plays really well.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 14, 2009)

I played today at Uptown and one time I was rocking and other time sucking:

Rocking: 40:30
Sucking: 40:70


----------



## hsr (Jan 14, 2009)

me in dressing room spawn raping: 130:30


----------



## REY619 (Jan 14, 2009)

T159 said:


> Any map editor for UrT ?




```
*forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8244.0.html
```


```
*vlaai.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/maps/mapmaker/
```


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 14, 2009)

anybody hosting tonight ??


----------



## toofan (Jan 14, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> Played @ Unofficial DF server yesterday ... And it was pure fun
> 
> And btw Bullet500 aka Gagandeep plays really well.



He is a real master of this game. And at RSA everyone knows him and even misuse his name to justify them.


----------



## toofan (Jan 15, 2009)

Yesterday It was Gagan's Birthday and He celebrated it at Hells.


----------



## hsr (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ OMG dint knew !


----------



## toofan (Jan 16, 2009)

That kid turns 15 that day.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ lol.. Thanx again. 

Okay, today I'll be hosting for the last time as my computer goes tomorrow....I'll host at 7pm.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2009)

REY619 said:


> ```
> *forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8244.0.html
> ```
> 
> ...


thanks...will see if I can make some maps


----------



## REY619 (Jan 16, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ lol.. Thanx again.
> 
> Okay, today I'll be hosting for the last time as my computer goes tomorrow....I'll host at 7pm.


Computer goes where? 



T159 said:


> thanks...will see if I can make some maps


Cool!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 16, 2009)

[::BOoYaKa::] <--The guy above me plays excellent...and guys I am getting pings around 300-400 at Hell.so can't play and even yesterday was playing bad due to same reason...


----------



## hsr (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ yea bad pings just **** us off, but now im gettint 100-120 there just go via win7 everythings superb


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Gagan, ur bday was yesterday ?? Didn't knew though !!

Well Belated Happy B'day !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 16, 2009)

Let's play tonight!!!


----------



## toofan (Jan 16, 2009)

Gagan 7 nahi baje kya?


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry, I'll not be able to host today.

@anuj: Thanx. BTW my B'day was on 14th.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am getting weird pings around 190+ at Hell since 2-3 days..

Plz give suggestion so that I can lower my pings..post a good *DNS Address*..and any more suggestion is welcomed...thanx in advance


----------



## REY619 (Jan 19, 2009)

^ U on BSNL? Try to get an IP address like 59.96.xxx.xxx..
Me and Gagan get 120-130ms with that IP..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

AFAIK, you can't really lower your pings by changing the DNS server address. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2009)

^^yes I dont correct you, you are right 

Btw I played it today but got interrupted connection problem intermittently.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 20, 2009)

U can get better pings by changing DNS servers.
In COD4 Singapore servers I get 300 - 400 ping(by my normal DNS) .. But using Singtel DNS I get 140 - 180.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 20, 2009)

*I just totally rocked today...130:70 ratio net....killed many pro gamers and was really playing like a pro today*...and btw who is this NikoBellic and Legend ....and toofan was getting weird ping today..


----------



## toofan (Jan 20, 2009)

earlier i used to get 200-300 pings at office (750 Plan Bsnl) and 350-600 pings at home(299 Plan). But after that cable incident I am getting 300--400 pings at office and 126-180 pings at home.

But today at office they were way above.

Bye the  way what  ur new position at hells Krazy.

And these days there are many new df members there about whom we don't know much and they doesn't post there Id at this thread.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 20, 2009)

Just some guys from this forum using a few aliases that's all. Nikobellic is Sunny.


----------



## hsr (Jan 20, 2009)

so any1 hosting?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 21, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Bye the  way what  ur new position at hells Krazy.



I am at 100 Rank.
*www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/[DF]Krazzy Warrior/


----------



## toofan (Jan 21, 2009)

Good, edit your signature now.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 21, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Urban Terror - Where Quake Meets Reality​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Crazykiller AKA Terminator*
*Strength*:
_More or less good in all type of Gameplay_
_Best Weapons --> AK103, G36, LR300, M4A1_
_Nade Jumping_
_I Can climb Trees_
_Very Effective in *Certain Maps*[Abbey,Casa,The Bath & Others]_
*Weakness:*
Can't use Snipers
Not good at Jumps
Really play bad in *Certain Maps*[Riyadh,Jump maps & Others]
Suffer from High Pings
*Strategy:*
Good anticipation and hearing skills[Wear Heaphones]
I often take weird out of use paths to confuse enemy
I always try to throw grenades in area where enemy are most often seen.

CAN I JOIN???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Show your skill in RSA to some DF guys and join DF..

*I played today and I rocked thanks to gagan for this teaching me that if u r using G36 then do headshot(He teached me on 19th December 2008)...I played at uptown and swim and my ratio was Kill : Death -- 100:60 ....In 100 kills 80 were headshots..thanks gagan..I killed many pro Admin..#1 , 006, VirusKiller and many other pro in one shot only one bullet i.e. headshot..

Now I only use two weapons AK103 and G36..
* 
@toofan 
I will change the siggi soon..


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 21, 2009)

hi krazzy

i am admin...#1
i registered at digit just now

i showed my skills to you some time ago

you even refer to me as a pro in your post above.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes You can join...he plays excellent guys..believe me...and he is quite a lot fascinated by my skill...aren't u...

I am playing excellent....I was playing so that *a fake of mine enter the game with name [DF]KrazzyWarrior_11*..i kicked him


----------



## toofan (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Why are you Crazy Killer.

Now One thing your Playing ID terminator is being used by the no 3 player at RSA-Hellsheaven So its better not to use it.


Try some new name to play there because terminator is a damm good player and you as [df]terminator will be kicked form there.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^Yashaswi uses the id termiNNator(note the Double N)..


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 21, 2009)

ok


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2009)

Wait for 2 months....I'll be back.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't believe it. A résumé for games?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 22, 2009)

QwertyManiac said:


> I can't believe it. A résumé for games?


Hehehe...  Yeah  that's called addiction.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 22, 2009)

how do i add the gametracke thing to my signature?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 22, 2009)

how do i put the gametracker thing in my signature?


----------



## REY619 (Jan 23, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Wait for 2 months....I'll be back.


We'll be waiting!! 



Crazykiller said:


> how do i put the gametracker thing in my signature?


You mean the image? You cant. The images in the signatures have been turned off by the admins...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 23, 2009)

@CrazyKiller

Use the name as [DF]CrazyKiller and nothing else as it suits u...lol. 

*Important:-

I want that some changes should me made in our clan system..Here it goes:- (plz read the whole)

1. We should be serious regarding our clan member. Nowdays I see a lot of member of [DF] Clan playing over RSA Hell..They use our tags i.e. [DF]. For example:- Devil_Wins,Legend,Edward..... etc. etc. and when we ask their Digit ID they donot reply..wtf..all are using our clan name...Some play good but other stinks like rotten eggs (no offence).
2. The name of the clan should be changed i.e from Digit Forum to Devil Fighter. Reason:-Think about the [woo!2k] clan they all consist of members who are good in UrT..not the member who is using any particular forum.So if we want good members in our clan (like crazykiller,bookya,krazzy warrior,gagan etc) then we should search all over the net not only in Digit Forum.*
*3. We will select only those member who play good not that he joins Digit Forum and use DF tag..*

Think about all these and plz support me...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 23, 2009)

I am Devil_Wins and i answered so in the game.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 23, 2009)

This is only for crazykiller..

*www.mediafire.com/download.php?enwdyximmnm

@for others..the video that I earlier made is the above one..he had requested me to post...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 23, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @CrazyKiller
> 
> Use the name as [DF]CrazyKiller and nothing else as it suits u...lol.


*Important:-*

*I want that some changes should me made in our clan system..Here it goes:- (plz read the whole)*


> *1. We should be serious regarding our clan member. Nowdays I see a lot of member of [DF] Clan playing over RSA Hell..They use our tags i.e. [DF]. For example:- Devil_Wins,Legend,Edward..... etc. etc. and when we ask their Digit ID they donot reply..wtf..all are using our clan name...Some play good but other stinks like rotten eggs (no offence).*



*He's Absolutely Right*


> *2. The name of the clan should be changed i.e from Digit Forum to Devil Fighter. Reason:-Think about the [woo!2k] clan they all consist of members who are good in UrT..not the member who is using any particular forum.So if we want good members in our clan (like crazykiller,bookya,krazzy warrior,gagan etc) then we should search all over the net not only in Digit Forum.*



*Devil Fighter's is a better name than Dugit Forum.*
*ty for saying that i am good. *



Krazzy Warrior said:


> This is only for crazykiller..
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/download.php?enwdyximmnm
> 
> @for others..the video that I earlier made is the above one..he had requested me to post...


 

*i had not asked you to post it, i just said that i wanted to see the Uptown Jumps*
*LoL*


----------



## REY619 (Jan 23, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @CrazyKiller
> 
> Use the name as [DF]CrazyKiller and nothing else as it suits u...lol.
> 
> ...



hmm yeah i see a lot of imposters too, and when asked they dont reply.
Btw EdwardCarnby is Sunny and NikoBellic is his brother, Sunny too sometimes plays with this id.. I saw Devil_Wins for the first time yesterday..


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 23, 2009)

REY619 said:


> hmm yeah i see a lot of imposters too, and when asked they dont reply.
> Btw EdwardCarnby is Sunny and NikoBellic is his brother, Sunny too sometimes plays with this id.. I saw Devil_Wins for the first time yesterday..
> And Legend, i have talked with him before.. But i dont think hes registered here, or maybe i am wrong...




Yes i played with u guys for the 1st time. I am Devil_Wins


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 23, 2009)

some more people reply on my talk...(see above post) so that we can request 1st poster of this thread to edit the same...And note we are *Devil's Fighter*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ NO, we are NOT.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 23, 2009)

For me, it's still the good 'ol Digit Forum. 

It's been quite some time since I've last played. Maybe I'll get into action this weekend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup! Digit Forum!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jan 23, 2009)

This is for all the [DF]Clan members who dont know how to climb a tree in maps like Abbey.
*www.mediafire.com/file/mfmjolzimym/abbey_treeclimbing_crazykiller.dm_68

This is a for [DF]KrazzyWarrior.
*www.mediafire.com/file/znnim0mj423/uptown_jumps_crazykiller.dm_68
Krazzy plz rate my jumps


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 23, 2009)

I might swing into action tonight. =]


----------



## toofan (Jan 24, 2009)

crazykiller for posting in this forum use the Post reply button instead of quick reply because by using Post Reply your posts will be counted. and it will determine your seniority. Otherwise whenever I see a zero post count below the userid I confused them with the spams.

*www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/

friends use this link to register to the digit clan. Although Samserious is the founder of this clan but I am not sure he is active or not.
If some one knows the admin password then please accept the request made there.


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Important:-
> 
> I want that some changes should me made in our clan system..Here it goes:- (plz read the whole)
> 
> 1. We should be serious regarding our clan member. Nowdays I see a lot of member of [DF] Clan playing over RSA Hell..They use our tags i.e. [DF]. For example:- Devil_Wins,Legend,Edward..... etc. etc. and when we ask their Digit ID they donot reply..wtf..all are using our clan name...Some play good but other stinks like rotten eggs (no offence).*


*
hmmmmm?  So we need to play good to be in the [DF] clan? Sorry.  I don't agree with this. This clan is open & will remain open for every forum member.



Krazzy Warrior said:



			2. The name of the clan should be changed i.e from Digit Forum to Devil Fighter. Reason:-Think about the [woo!2k] clan they all consist of members who are good in UrT..not the member who is using any particular forum.So if we want good members in our clan (like crazykiller,bookya,krazzy warrior,gagan etc) then we should search all over the net not only in Digit Forum.
		
Click to expand...

*Sorry, but I again disagree. This will lead to a situation similar to that of [woo!2k].  Good players with poor etiquettes and a huge ego or I should say, "Self-claimed 'pro' players with poor etiquettes and a huge ego."



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *3. We will select only those member who play good not that he joins Digit Forum and use DF tag..*
> 
> Think about all these and plz support me...


If you want this to be true, then we should have had not allowed you to use the clan tag earlier when you were new.

This clan is 'Digit Forum' and open to each & every forum member regardless of skills.

And Hari, I warn you again. My friend Joker had complained me. 

PS: Pardon my Opera mini.

And Hari, I warn you again. My friend Joker had complained me. 

PS: Pardon my Opera mini.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 24, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @CrazyKiller1. We should be serious regarding our clan member. Nowdays I see a lot of member of [DF] Clan playing over RSA Hell..They use our tags i.e. [DF]. For example:- Devil_Wins,Legend,Edward..... etc. etc. and when we ask their Digit ID they donot reply..wtf..all are using our clan name...Some play good but other stinks like rotten eggs (no offence).
> igit Forum and use DF tag..[/B]
> I AM [DF]EdwardCarnby and I have declared this a million times in hellz only if you cared to know. I don't care if I suck or rock at it,I play games for fun and not to show off my 10:1 scores. [DF]Legend is Cool4Shalabh,a friend of mine and even [DF]Devil_wins told me his digit username when I asked,but forgot
> You won't get it if you don't ask for it.
> ...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried speaking with Edward today but no reply.. -.-


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 25, 2009)

they ask something and they r so immersed in the game that they donot hear anything.


----------



## toofan (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes Gagan is right. Krazy why you want to change the name. df is the name which has hurt woo!!! once before and they know we r form digit forum.

You all just register at the following link if you wish to. This clan is our DF clan.

**www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/*

And [df] legend had said to me that he will post a message here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 25, 2009)

Some players of our clan stink like rotten eggs eh? Care to remember how good YOU were when YOU started?


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2009)

^^lol, krrazy if u like to form a clan then you are welcome to do that by selecting others but [DF] will never die.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey i applied on gametracker, if anyone could accept it that would be great.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 25, 2009)

@ Krazzy: Why not create your own clan where you take in only 'pro' players as you want rather than wanting to change [DF].?


> crazykiller for posting in this forum use the Post reply button instead of quick reply because by using Post Reply your posts will be counted. and it will determine your seniority. Otherwise whenever I see a zero post count below the userid I confused them with the spams.


Nope.Posts made in Gamerz, Chit-Chat and Fight Club aren't added to the post count.

@Krazzy and Crazy: Your posting styles are a lot similiar.Hope you both aren't the two different IDs of same person...If no, then you both have my apologies.


----------



## toofan (Jan 25, 2009)

shady_inc said:


> Nope.Posts made in Gamerz, Chit-Chat and Fight Club aren't added to the post count.



Oops I don't know that!


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2009)

Any idea when the first post will get updated?
MetalheadGautham ji, are you listening?


----------



## hsr (Jan 25, 2009)

i was like afk and here is my resume :

Name : PiKaChU

Position : 214/36xxx

Main roles : Bomb planter, Medic, Tree climber, HACK TESTER, HACK USER, HACK BUSTER

comments : lmao rofl lol OMG wtf muhahaha


----------



## toofan (Jan 25, 2009)

nice one


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Any idea when the first post will get updated?
> MetalheadGautham ji, are you listening?


Ask MetalheadGautham ji for his password 






hari_sanker_r said:


> i was like afk and here is my resume :
> 
> Name : PiKaChU
> 
> ...


Give some tips to find these hackers especially wall hackers


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

> Give some tips to find these hackers especially wall hackers



Ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho!!!!!!


----------



## hsr (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO ha ha ha ha ha ha ha he he he he he....
*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/laughbounce3.gif*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/lolabove.gif*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/roll2.gif*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/lol1.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> MetalheadGautham ji, are you listening?


Apparently not


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 26, 2009)

One day der was this guy named [NST]Bomberman who was playing like hell at hells,some said he was hacking n went to spec him n came back saying no hax.But i am sure he was hacking.
So how to find these hackers??

@hari_sanker_r
I thought u r the one who use to cheat


----------



## hsr (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes boy i used to cheat and almost know all the cheats and how the hell they can be caught. But most time you get bullied coz you try to bust someone who has reps.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 26, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Some players of our clan stink like rotten eggs eh? Care to remember how good YOU were when YOU started?



I know that in beginning i sucks but now i rocks 2:1 and fun fun fun

GUYS I WONT BE ABLE TO PLAY URBAN TERROR NOR DO DIGIT FORUM AROUND ONE MONTH DUE TO MY FINAL EXAMS..BYE ALL..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^ If you weren't a 12-year old thumb-sucking toddler, me and many others would have taken offence at some of your statements and given you a firm dressing down.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2009)

@Klaw
Chill..


zyberboy said:


> One day der was this guy named [NST]Bomberman who was playing like hell at hells,some said he was hacking n went to spec him n came back saying no hax.But i am sure he was hacking.
> So how to find these hackers??


Jerky movements, Crosshair locking to the opponent's body, Impossible & perfect turns, smoke spamming, they'll be seeing through walls etc. blah blah blab. . . .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Dude, I am chilled. 

I just couldn't help myself. When I find something funny, I try to share it with the world.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is my last post till exam ends(1 month):-

*Game Name: Urban Terror
Player Name: [DF]Krazzy Warrior
Rank on Game Server: 84th out of 42,044
Score per Minute: 1.2

www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/[DF]Krazzy Warrior*


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Cool...


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Cool...


----------



## toofan (Jan 27, 2009)

He was playing there. Bacche padai bhi kar le thodi see. abhi khelta hi rahega to phir pure saal khelta he rahega.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ lol +1


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 28, 2009)

Latest update- 765th Rank now.


----------



## toofan (Jan 28, 2009)

Has any one heard of Urbon Terror 4.2. I read about it somewhere in net. Lets discuss about this game.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 28, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Has any one heard of Urbon Terror 4.2. I read about it somewhere in net. Lets discuss about this game.


 Have a look here - 
*forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,14210.0.html


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone interested in playing can join 60.243.99.75.No idea how long I will keep the server up though..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll join in about 15-20 mins....


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 28, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I'll join in about 15-20 mins....


The server is doown...Had 3 friends staying very near to me playing and yet pings ware about 100.. Will post in advance the next time we play so that you guys can join in too.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

^NP


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## hsr (Jan 29, 2009)

lol exams !


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't like RSA only for 1 reason and that is... people play TDM only in that server. To keep the server more interesting we should play CTF or Bomb mode or something. It will be fun.


----------



## toofan (Jan 29, 2009)

One another reason to not like it is they keep on repeating the same maps everytime.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

One more reason- Every time I try to go to the server, it's full!!


----------



## skippednote (Jan 29, 2009)

Is any one Hosting?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 30, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> One another reason to not like it is they keep on repeating the same maps everytime.


True.



beta testing said:


> One more reason- Every time I try to go to the server, it's full!!


Partly true. 

Yesterday night i had a blast in RSA.. i was like 187/100 or something, don't quite remember properly cos it was 4 am.


----------



## toofan (Feb 1, 2009)

> Yesterday night i had a blast in RSA.. i was like 187/100 or something, don't quite remember properly cos it was 4 am.



Good score. whats the time to go to bed. There would be no one in the home I think. My mom kills me whenever I sit on the PC late then 10 pm.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 1, 2009)

After parents go to sleep i play lol. 

So anyone hosting today/tonight?


----------



## hsr (Feb 1, 2009)

again i got busted for using hacks, so changed name to DF void


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2009)

^^noob, count your cows !


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 1, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> again i got busted for using hacks, so changed name to DF void


Are you OK son?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2009)

I had game  today [DF]Heckler


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone want a ban?  I can surely come for an hour or two to ban some n00b hax0rs.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 2, 2009)

Look at the stats section of Wurst Server (www.dswp.de).. So much Detailed stats... :O

```
*www.dswp.de/old/xlrstat/index.php?func=player&playerid=41005
```
I wonder if this could be possible for Hells..


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys
1.I am able to connect to RSA only by using */connect 203.215.243.115:27960 *as RSA doesnt come in my server list. How do i get it there??
It doesnt ciome in my favourite list too.
2.Also could some1 tell me why i am getting 350+pings on RSA these days??
Earlier i used to get 150-200 ping.
3.Can I play Urban Terror in single player mode vs. bots {So that i can practise offline??}
*The way given on the urban terror site does not work, THE SERVER CRASHES THE MOMENT BLOODSHED OCCURS*
4.How can i host servers which come in the Urban Terror server list?
The servers i host for practising jumps/Tree Climbings come in the local list with [UDP]written next to them??
thanx



REY619 said:


> Look at the stats section of Wurst Server (www.dswp.de).. So much Detailed stats... :O
> 
> ```
> *www.dswp.de/old/xlrstat/index.php?func=player&playerid=41005
> ...


 
Nice Site but RSA-Hellsheaven.co.za doesnt have a site. It was removed due to EMAIL SPAMS.
They could add it on Gametracker though. Nice for knowing our strengths and weaknesses


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice site they got.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 2, 2009)

i can't even install this game!!! Someone please help me out here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107779. Please!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 2, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> i can't even install this game!!! Someone please help me out here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107779. Please!


I have replied. Check your thread.


----------



## hsr (Feb 3, 2009)

@gagan, me was testing out some new ones and i dint have my scores like 100 or so it was just 20:30 or something. i dont need a ban and i am not a noob. okay? but still if you need to call me that? its ur keyboard to type on dude, no offence.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yesterday for the first time i saw OmegaCreed in action last night and man he plays darn good!! What unbelievable score he had at the end of the 2,3 maps.


P.S- I hate Woo2k players, all power tripping people. mofos!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, OmegaCreed, Achtung_Dude etc are pretty good.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Yesterday for the first time i saw OmegaCreed in action last night and man he plays darn good!! What unbelievable score he had at the end of the 2,3 maps.



Yeah.. He plays unbelievably awesome..  Its all about practice...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 4, 2009)

Actually, believe it or not, OmegaCreed isn't at his best now as he hasn't played for a long time. Before, he was even better.

And even I'm beginning to hate all woo!2k and -Der-* noobs who always vote for Kingdom to do their stupid nade jumps. They do the same nade jumps all the time, I wonder how they never get bored. Kingdom is now the most played map at Hells, and I'm just plain fed up of that map.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah,I'm also full with Kingdom and will vomit next time I get to play with it! WTF! There are about 50 freakin maps, c'mon.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 4, 2009)

lmao i love to kill those nade jumpers on roof and p*ss them off...


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Hi Guys
> 1.I am able to connect to RSA only by using */connect 203.215.243.115:27960 *as RSA doesnt come in my server list. How do i get it there??
> It doesnt ciome in my favourite list too.
> 2.Also could some1 tell me why i am getting 350+pings on RSA these days??
> ...


Help Me guys

Kingdom is a great map. I rocked today on kingdom went from *20-25* to *51-26* by just a single nade jump (Took SR8 and DE with Extra Ammo and Tacs).
The jump near PapaRuny's Tavern is so great,climbed up and killed every blue that came my way.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
I am rank 470 now.
Name: [DF]Crazykiller
Game: Urban Terror
Rank: 470 out of 43769
Score per minute: 1.1


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @gagan, me was testing out some new ones and i dint have my scores like 100 or so it was just 20:30 or something. i dont need a ban and i am not a noob. okay? but still if you need to call me that? its ur keyboard to type on dude, no offence.


Hohohohoho!

Just don't use them on Hellsheaven. Go to some other server.

First of all, I don't give any chances to anyone whom I find using a hack on the server.  I've already given you many chances, so please. 

Thanx for telling that it's my keyboard on which I type. 



Crazykiller said:


> Help Me guys


You should have unblocked ioUrbanTerror.exe from the Windows Firewall when it asks.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Yup, OmegaCreed, Achtung_Dude etc are pretty good.


They are brothers.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 5, 2009)

Kingdom is now the most played map at Hells. Kingdom constitutes 34% of all maps played over the past week.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 5, 2009)

RSA is boring.I hardly play there now.Bomb mode used to be fun.Now it's only TDM...
I mostly play survivor on 88.191.19.55:27960 nowadays.


----------



## hsr (Feb 5, 2009)

lol gagan u r unmatchable


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 5, 2009)

> You should have unblocked ioUrbanTerror.exe from the Windows Firewall when it asks.


It displays all other servers except RSA.
*I have the following filters on:*
*Punkbuster-All*
*Guids-All*
*Show Full-Yes*
*Show Empty-No*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DCrazykiller/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2009)

^ I have no idea. I have never faced such problem before.

@shady
I don't have my PC anymore.  Otherwise I would have surely been there in the server to change the gametype.  I can't afford to give the password to anyone else because I am not authorized to do so.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

@gagan 

Sage bhai hai kya wohdono? =p


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2009)

^ Haan. 

Does  my old friend ICO still come to play? 

For those who don't know, I am talking about the guy who only says 4 words niaaaaa, gay, pedal, hahahahaha.


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 6, 2009)

gagandeep plz ban this player from the RSA server, he was hacking today and i made a video
Here's the link
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=b63f9018e60a2d8bed24a2875c7fa58ed7e85ed56e4d1174c95965eaa7bc68bc

Couldn't you give some of us the RCON password so that we can ban such hackers?
I wouldnt speak a word about you if they ask me.
Plzzzzzzzzzz.................
you could *PM* it to us.
*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DCrazykiller/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png

This is a video of another Player who was hacking today by the name *vai_tomar_Something*
Here's the link
*www.mediafire.com/?dmmmznneuiy
plz check it out.

You could tell some of us the RCON password to prevent the worry
{Its Your Keyboard to Type on}

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DCrazykiller/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> ^ Haan.
> 
> Does  my old friend ICO still come to play?
> 
> For those who don't know, I am talking about the guy who only says 4 words niaaaaa, gay, pedal, hahahahaha.


I heard the other day someone saying niaaaa and he was calling omega gay and pedal (whatever that means) but i forgot the username.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 6, 2009)

@Crazykiller- The demo's too short to really prove anything. Maybe you can say he uses a wallhack. 



gagandeep said:


> ^ Haan.
> 
> Does  my old friend ICO still come to play?
> 
> For those who don't know, I am talking about the guy who only says 4 words niaaaaa, gay, pedal, hahahahaha.


FYI, he also says gagan, hi, bye 
Yup, he does play, but now with the name *<<GG>>Xan*


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2009)

@Ecstasy
Pedal means gay in Bulgarian.  The name of that guy is ICO and his English is very weak. Though now I guess he has somewhat improved. And the meaning of niaaaaa is something very ridiculous.

@Crazykiller
I'm not allowed to give the password to anyone.

@beta testing
Well, he has now learnt how to start a vote and he even says, "stop votes, mamka ti". 'mamka ti' means 'fu(k you'.  And sometimes he says, "mamka ti pederasi" which translates to 'fu(k you b!tch'.


----------



## hsr (Feb 7, 2009)

hey why r ppl using my quote abt gagan {its ur kybrd 2 typ on} ?? don't we have copyrights here?

<<< look ma new avatar ! he he


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

^^lol.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to double post but i have to say this- "I hate those Ass***** who shoot from the roof especially [-Der-]* clan". Gagan i have some SS who are doing this, if you want i can post those SS here and you can do the needful.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 9, 2009)

^lol....its all  part of  multiplayer games, u r playing  against real people so expect some wired strategies/techniques that u will never see wen playing with computer AI.Its same story in most of the online games.Thats wt makes multiplayer games more challenging and fun


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 9, 2009)

Lolzzz Today Me(Hustler) n Gangsta was Neck to Neck in Kingdom(Can't Help All we got to play in it coz of others) We both was Against each other, Me in Blue n He in Red !

Both was having score around 110 above ! N was getting Crazy to kill each other ! Kinda Thirsty for each other Kills 


N yea Hari ! What were u saying @ Hells today about DFs ?? All DFs aren't same as u think, so watch before u speak !


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 9, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Sorry to double post but i have to say this- "I hate those Ass***** who shoot from the roof especially [-Der-]* clan". Gagan i have some SS who are doing this, if you want i can post those SS here and you can do the needful.


If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!


----------



## toofan (Feb 9, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> It displays all other servers except RSA.
> *I have the following filters on:*
> *Punkbuster-All*
> *Guids-All*
> ...



Just do the following setting

Punkbuster- OFF
Guids- Off
Source - Internet
Type- All
Show Full- Yes

Now refresh and Add the RSA Hellsheaven to the favorite list.
and next time 
make 
Source- Favorite 

It will solve your problem


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 9, 2009)

beta testing said:


> If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!


That is why i play less on RSA these days.


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 10, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Just do the following setting
> 
> Punkbuster- OFF
> Guids- Off
> ...


 
Thanks, It worked.

Gagan,did u ban those guys. One of them was online today too with his Mombot Hack,If you have not got your PC, you could give me The RCON and i am gonna ban him and the forgot itrolleyes:I Promise)

*Does any1 know why can we do grenade jumps only in RSA and maybe Homer's Home??*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DCrazykiller/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png


----------



## hsr (Feb 10, 2009)

@ hus, you all guys hate nade jumpin.
im in [-Der-*] too coz nade jumpin is fun. just running around shootin ppl is boring so we always do such crazy things, but still we keep rules.
I am sorry if i said something wrong, as for my belief i said that all DF guys hate nadejumpin and nothing else....

{again sorry 4 bad english}

Krazzy has grown up anf we started to call each other fu(kerz and Fu(knig as$ h0lez and stuff.... he he he


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 11, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @ hus, you all guys hate nade jumpin.
> im in [-Der-*] too coz nade jumpin is fun. just running around shootin ppl is boring so we always do such crazy things, but still we keep rules.
> I am sorry if i said something wrong, as for my belief i said that all DF guys hate nadejumpin and nothing else....


I never said that i hate nade jumping and climbing on roofs, I said that i love nade jumping(ONLY WHEN SUCCESSFUL).
<<I HATE LEMMINGS>>

Gagandeep plz ban those hackers, one of them had a headshot hack(?) today. He was shooting headshots thru walls


----------



## hsr (Feb 11, 2009)

well, the headshot hack is nothing but the aim command in mombot modified, i dont know how but i got people discussin abt it in aimbots.net and a succesful hack is hard to obtain coz most of it is console work. also i found a new hack which can jump you into spec. mode if you have less than 2bar health instantly causing you no death.

Yes, i too hate lemmings but when u master it, it rox. Mostly 80-90% ppl in DF dont like roof climbing. That is why i quoted "most of these DF guys" and not "all of these DF guys".

OMG why r ur post counts zero?


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 12, 2009)

could you email that spectating hack to me?

My posts are 0 coz i use *Quick Reply, *its quicker,easier and cheaper(saves brandwidth )


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

^^your post count is ZERO because you are posting inside black hole section


----------



## hsr (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ 

crazzy, i saw a video on that hack and a link was provided at the end of the video, which when i tried redirected to some chineese server and i could'nt even find a link that has any of exe zip or rar file in that page, so sigh its unlucky that i don have it, if i had, my scores would go - 100:10 and sigh, no lemmings


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 12, 2009)

where do i get that video of the hack?
if u cant provide the video plz post the link given at the end
plz..............


----------



## hsr (Feb 13, 2009)

okay will try googling it, btw you can search for it using spectator hack


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

Loluhackers!
Do you play for fun or hacking and recording videos. Noobies.


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 13, 2009)

well i did some research on console commands
Add this line to you autoexec.cfg file


> *bind X "team spectate"* _// X is a button of your choice_


You need to press the button X everytime u r bleeding to death(like a torso shot from PSG1??)

It's no use in TDM and others,Quite useful in FFA though


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2009)

Computer returning today/tomorrow.  

I will also host.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^Exams will be postponed


----------



## REY619 (Feb 13, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Computer returning today/tomorrow.
> 
> I will also host.


whoa!!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 13, 2009)

@ Gagan ! 

Gonna host tonight ?? Coz Hells already down !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 13, 2009)

woot Gagan's gonna host!!
I haven't been able to play this game in a long while coz of high pings and packet loss.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ze thread is alive again!!


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, at the moment, I've just got a laptop with Celeron 1.7Ghz and 224MB RAM. The graphics are sucky though. 

If I'll host, then I'll not be able to play and this laptop is full of trojans.

PC will be at home tomorrow, but if you guys want to play today, the I'll not mind hosting.  

Server will be up by 8:40pm.



T159 said:


> ^^Exams will be postponed




*/connect 59.94.99.36*

95% it is going to lag.  But still try.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 13, 2009)

Gagan's server is down;

*/connect home.hullap.com*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ Server down........:-X


Bye guys no more on Hell or any other place....Exams on Monday...........Bye

Tata


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

^^Goodluck for your exam.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2009)

I got my PC. I'll host today. Server will be up @ 7pm.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Can you make it 7.30?


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Can you make it 7.30?


lol, you can of course join the server at 7:30. 

Download this map: **www.mediafire.com/?kjjd0ns9kcd* and copy it to *X:\Program Files\UrbanTerror\q3ut4* folder. It is only 1.2MB.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^Done!!


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2009)

Download the map and

*~snipped~

*Server crashed...now up again.*

Don't download ut4_tactics. It is buggy.

/connect 59.94.96.179*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Come on Gagan's server ppl!


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 14, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Today, I went to Hellsheaven after a very long time at around 10:30pm. I met gggggggggg aka ICO: )666 there. I had told you all about him earlier.
> 
> Well, as soon as I entered, he said, "ZDRASTI! DOBUR DEN! KAK SI GAGAN?" which means "Hello! Good afternoon! How're you Gagan?". I had told him my name about a month back by saying, "KAZVAM SE GAGAN" (My name is Gagan) and he still remembers it.  He also talked with me in a bit of ANGLIA (English). He has learnt to say, "Yes" & "No" and asked the time in India by saying, "INDISKI TIME?" something like this.  And then when I was going out of the server, I said "BYE" and ICO's reply was "DOVIJDANE" which means Goodbye!!
> 
> ...


 
*The file doesnt exist!!!!*
*Plz upload it again.*

*Also, how do i enable the UDP ports and whats my IP??*
*The WAN ip or LAN ip??*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Call in some more people. Fix a time. We are always playing with no more than 4 players.


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 14, 2009)

Any1 interested for 5 on 5 survivor ESL league??
Read more abt it here
*www.esl.eu/eu/urt/ts/league
Sign-ups about to end
plzzzzzz.......... reply soon


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess i'm late, sign ups are closed.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2009)

Bomb @ Hellsheaven.....Enjoy. xD


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate bomb mode!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 15, 2009)

woot Hells is back!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm getting freakin' high pings on hells. 500!! Can't even stand still,the player shivers. I play on Japan Playground these days.(Pink one)


----------



## hsr (Feb 16, 2009)

Crazzy i found this one and it says headshot hack and i dont know how this $hit works so its all yours but i found another hack but i cant get the source files its inside my urt so sorry for that 

teh link _<snipped>_


----------



## Joker (Feb 16, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Crazzy i found this one and it says headshot hack and i dont know how this $hit works so its all yours but i found another hack but i cant get the source files its inside my urt so sorry for that
> 
> teh link *<snipped>*


Reporting your post.

i will host today. gagan's pc gone.

Mapcycles are good at Hellsheaven.  The only thing which Gagan has ever done correct.


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 16, 2009)

i've got the same problem as sunny ...nowdays i cant even play for 1 second on hell's ...as i get in , suddenly my pings shoot up to 500-600
my Isp is BSNL.  anybody having the same problem ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 16, 2009)

My pings are 350-400 now quite playable. Score was 30:23 today.


----------



## Joker (Feb 16, 2009)

ok. i have started the server. join fast people. 

*/connect 59.94.98.68*


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 16, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> i've got the same problem as sunny ...nowdays i cant even play for 1 second on hell's ...as i get in , suddenly my pings shoot up to 500-600
> my Isp is BSNL.  anybody having the same problem ?


Yeah my pings are quite same, and I get a lot of lag as well, to screw up my game. My only hope is to kill enemies with single sniper rifle shots.


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys plz check this out and try helping me!(BROWSER ENCOUNTERING PROBLEMS)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1052964#post1052964

@hari
the hack is useless!
INJECTOR doesnt work


Dont report post plz......
I am not suggesting any hack or demanding one!

@gagandeep
I was using Tac goggles the other DAY(SHOOTING THROUGH SMOKE)


----------



## hsr (Feb 16, 2009)

crazy i will try to get a tutorial


@joker dont be so lame, i was not hacking and you kicked mr for typing set_width 900 in console and i don't think setting window width is considered a hack. If i hack, now, i say i hack and i dont cheat on it ? y do you guys always piss me off? i am not claiming that i am a pro and admits i hacks okay? and i dont care about you back talking about me... what ever dudes, i said i play, hack for fun and i dont take things that seriously.
ciao


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 16, 2009)

hey guys room for one more?????


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 16, 2009)

^^hacking may be fun for you but not for others,using hax in public servers is so lame,if u guys want to use hax create ur own hack server


----------



## Joker (Feb 16, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> @hari
> the hack is useless!
> INJECTOR doesnt work
> 
> ...


donot discuss about any hack plzzzzzzz

people will think bad about our clan. use PM if u want to.



hari_sanker_r said:


> @joker dont be so lame, i was not hacking and you kicked mr for typing set_width 900 in console and i don't think setting window width is considered a hack. If i hack, now, i say i hack and i dont cheat on it ? y do you guys always piss me off? i am not claiming that i am a pro and admits i hacks okay? and i dont care about you back talking about me... what ever dudes, i said i play, hack for fun and i dont take things that seriously.
> ciao


ok sorry.  i thought set_width 900 is hack command.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 16, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> hey guys room for one more?????


Why not??  Welcome!!!


----------



## hsr (Feb 17, 2009)

lol joker you guys rock wid short range snipers


----------



## toofan (Feb 17, 2009)

autocycling maps are the best thing ever done in RSA. cheers for GAGAN


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 17, 2009)

I will join you'll only after Feb due to my huge MTNL bill. -.-


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> @gagandeep
> I was using Tac goggles the other DAY(SHOOTING THROUGH SMOKE)


Why are you getting defensive?  I didn't say anything to you.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2009)

is anyone hosting today?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> is anyone hosting today?


I can try hosting.Try joining 60.243.99.75


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2009)

shady_inc said:


> I can try hosting.Try joining 60.243.99.75


From next time, use this *server.cfg *file.  It is fully optimized by me. 

*www.mediafire.com/?kfdrc15ug4m

Copy it in the *q3ut4* folder and then open UrT console, */exec server.cfg*
*
(Posting this again for others....)*

///////
Damn, Dad is home........I can't play now......

Someone else try hosting.


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 17, 2009)

Where to come guyz ??? Gagan IP not working !!!!


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 17, 2009)

@ gagan: can you just post the contents of server.cfg inside 
	
	



```
tags here.Mediafire link is not working.
```


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Here it is:



> //Example config. Note that everything behind // is ignored by the game
> //Try to keep cvar-values as short as possible. Otherwise you might get "info string length exceeded" errors on your server
> 
> //*** Administrator Info, shows in some gamebrowsers ***
> ...


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 17, 2009)

Back to Hells guyz, or if sm1 hosting do tell !!1


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks gagan.I am using the vanilla server.cfg provided by gagan this time.Let's see how it goes.Try joining 60.243.99.75


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 17, 2009)

Some1 help me out plz
None of the urban terror servers are openincg on my computer!
I get a message saying Invalid Game Folder
What to Do??

@gagandeep
You were talking about Hari that day 





> Some1 similar to Hari


----------



## hsr (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ ??


----------



## REY619 (Feb 17, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Some1 help me out plz
> None of the urban terror servers are openincg on my computer!
> I get a message saying Invalid Game Folder
> What to Do??


The Hax messed it up..


----------



## hsr (Feb 18, 2009)

^^lol maybe r8


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2009)

w00t Sangrophage. returns.  He used to play back in July and then went underground.  He owns some a$$.
 He'll be excellent. (partially because of his less than 10ms pings.) 

He used to be one of the top 5 CS players in Hong Kong. He playing CS since he was 5.


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 18, 2009)

> The Hax messed it up..


Maybe.......
So what do i do now??? Reinstall??? What abt my maps and configs and Hacks??

I get this message when i try connection for a second time...........



> ioQ3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> Going through search path...
> ----------------------
> ...


 
Can someone upload these? 
1.default q3config
2.zpak000.pk3{i tried modifiying it} file??

Thanx for the server file.
What are the max and min values for g_knckback?

here's an image of the error message
*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=cdjztj2tmoo&thumb=5


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 18, 2009)

Last Night something around 7:30 we had *DF vs All*---BOMB MODE over RSA Hellsheaven.co.za......

Here r the teams:-

BLUE:-
[DF]Krazzy Warrior---2:1
[DF]Gangsta---2:1
[DF]Hustler --- 1.5:1
[DF]Bullet500 --- 1.5:1
[DF]BooYaaka --- 1:1

Red Team:-
[V.a.]Coke and other 2 member of V.a. clan and other 2 non-clan member...


*We just rocked,rocked,rocked,rocked, no member was able to bit our clan....I think 90% match was won by us...It was lots of fun*....


@Gagan
Why can we have CTF over Hell.....We all doesnt play for stats,we play for fun...quite bored from TDM so now Bomb and even sometime we want CTF...


Plz.....................................


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 18, 2009)

And i was playing with 500+ pings Yesterday !! 
Still owned Haha !!!


----------



## toofan (Feb 18, 2009)

I missed yesterday. And today the server is laggy. although the pings are around 250


----------



## REY619 (Feb 18, 2009)

1 online at hells..


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Gagan
> Why can we have CTF over Hell.....We all doesnt play for stats,we play for fun...quite bored from TDM so now Bomb and even sometime we want CTF...


Inflation in Gametracker stats.

Seriously saying, you all play so better than me now.  The game looks so fast to me now. I am not able to even think. 



Crazykiller said:


> What are the max and min values for g_knckback?*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=cdjztj2tmoo&thumb=5


Default value is 1000 and on Hellsheaven we have 18000.


----------



## toofan (Feb 19, 2009)

^ Nice Avtar. Lagta hai haaton mein No. 1 banne ki baicheni hai.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=1040ms TTL=116
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=1019ms TTL=116
> Reply from 203.215.243.113: bytes=32 time=1060ms TTL=116
> Request timed out.
> ...


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 19, 2009)

some1 host plz.....................
LOTS OF LAG AT HELLS



> Ping statistics for 203.215.243.113:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 199ms, Maximum = 425ms, Average = 314ms



Omg 129 ping at CC Japan's I

some1 hosting now?

plz.......................................

There are 3 lunatics(madmen) playing on RSA and say that RSA is hong kong only and are kicking any1 with ping >50ms
gagandeep could u come and kick theses guys?
They are not letting me enter game even


----------



## dHr (Feb 19, 2009)

mine neck is dHr enough short to remember
this thred need to be updated urt is now not just a mod of quake engine it has now its own iourbanterror modified from ioquake and it is a standalone game for all the platforms i do play on both ubuntu linux and windows vista

anybuddy interested to developm maps for urt?

@Crazykiller
gagandeep cant do anything man its thair server they may do anything.but why r u worrying there are lots of servers just enjoy.
there are cc clan,alpha clan,snt university and many more yar.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

dHr said:


> @Crazykiller
> gagandeep cant do anything man its thair server they may do anything.but why r u worrying there are lots of servers just enjoy.
> there are cc clan,alpha clan,snt university and many more yar.


What they are doing is wrong. The server has no minping and maxping limit.
I'm somewhat an admin on the server though I don't own it.

Are you from India?


----------



## dHr (Feb 19, 2009)

definately i am from india man


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ With what name do you play on Hellsheaven?


----------



## REY619 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^i joined dHr's orkut UrT community some time back.. I dont think he even played before at Hells..


----------



## dHr (Feb 19, 2009)

i recently started playing in linux my performance degraded much like the hell and cant get that ridhem as the settings i have done in windows.now improved just a little bit.


----------



## toofan (Feb 19, 2009)

hells mein abhi bhi lag hai kya. mein hell mein jaa raha houn lag hua to vapas aa jounga, koi host kare to batana.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

*/connect 59.96.163.161*


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 19, 2009)

hi dHr
This is me lomush from ORKUT
I play with the nick [DF]Crazykiller.

You can add [DF] Tag to your name if you want

Any1 hosting tonight?

This is a demo of all Great Camping Places in ut4_algiers which i had promised to [DF]Zine
Any1 knows Zine's ID??


Here's the link
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=b63f9018e60a2d8bed24a2875c7fa58ed7e85ed56e4d1174c95965eaa7bc68bc
I have covered almost all The Hiding Places in Algiers execpt a few which i have not perfected yet.

Abbey Tree Clmbing
*www.mediafire.com/?mfmjolzimym

Gonna do the same for Turnpike


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 20, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> hi dHr
> This is me lomush from ORKUT
> I play with the nick [DF]Crazykiller.
> 
> ...


I am Zine.I don't remember asking for the demo, but thanks anyway.!


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 20, 2009)

You hadn't asked but you wanted to know all the places in Algiers when we were playing on gagan's server
Anyways any1 can see and use it.

Its Quite Useful........................


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone hosting?


----------



## toofan (Feb 20, 2009)

Anorion I asked you to change my Id from *toofan.is.back* to *toofan* and you never replied to it. I am again sending the request. Please do so.

And gagan hosted yesterday but u were not there. Bye the way whats ur playing id at hells.


----------



## dHr (Feb 20, 2009)

2de i played on hellsheven was fine server booyaka was there


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

I was also there,BacchanPandey. I've started to play well these days.


----------



## dHr (Feb 20, 2009)

hey i requested to join df clan on game tracker no reply yet what else i need to do?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

I left DF clan sometime back. So...dunno


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 21, 2009)

dHr said:


> hey i requested to join df clan on game tracker no reply yet what else i need to do?


It's of no use, it will stay like that only. Just add the tag of [DF] and play..


----------



## REY619 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^Yeah..


----------



## toofan (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wait few days and you will be added there. And welcome to the [DF] clan.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey guys after my consistent wonderful performance,TODAY i got an call from [V.a]Amanstar and otther [V.a] member to join there clan i.e. [V.a]Krazzy Warrior....

Guys Should I join [V.a] clan or stick with [DF]...???????/


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 21, 2009)

^^Lol, why you asking us. Its totally your choice. =p


----------



## REY619 (Feb 21, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hey guys after my consistent wonderful performance,TODAY i got an call from [V.a]Amanstar and otther [V.a] member to join there clan i.e. [V.a]Krazzy Warrior....
> 
> Guys Should I join [V.a] clan or stick with [DF]...???????/



roflcopter


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Anorion I asked you to change my Id from *toofan.is.back* to *toofan* and you never replied to it. I am again sending the request. Please do so.


Your previous ID toofan still exists. I guess he will have to delete your previous ID first.

A day before yesterday, after the server was killed, some good-playing-n00b provoked me @ Uptown and then the map was changed to Riyadh.  I ended up 105/40 in 35 minutes. Return to form.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Your previous ID toofan still exists. I guess he will have to delete your previous ID first.
> 
> A day before yesterday, after the server was killed, some good-playing-n00b provoked me @ Uptown and then the map was changed to Riyadh.  I ended up 105/40 in 35 minutes. Return to form.


w0Ot! 

I must say, |CC| Clan server gives me better pings and lesser lag compared to Hells...


----------



## dHr (Feb 21, 2009)

@rey

just b with both


----------



## REY619 (Feb 21, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Your previous ID toofan still exists. I guess he will have to delete your previous ID first.
> 
> A day before yesterday, after the server was killed, some good-playing-n00b provoked me @ Uptown and then the map was changed to Riyadh.  I ended up 105/40 in 35 minutes. Return to form.


Like i said u just need some warming up... 



beta testing said:


> w0Ot!
> 
> I must say, |CC| Clan server gives me better pings and lesser lag compared to Hells...


what is |CC| Clan's server IP?



dHr said:


> @rey
> 
> just b with both


I guess you're talking to krazzy...?


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

^61.125.195.20:27960


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 21, 2009)

Changing clans is no use until and unless the clan has their own server and website.........
Anyway its your choice
You'll have to start all over again in the highscores with your new nick [V.a]KrazzyWarrior.

Terminnator invited me to [-DeR-] Clan but i refused due to the same reason

Gagandeep could u do the following on RSA config plz........
1.Enable G_gear vote
2.Enable g_gametype vote
3.Change the Welcome Server text, I HATE THE BIGTEXT THAT COMES "map vote enabled Do not spam BLAH BLAH BLAH"


Hari could u give me your email ID plz?? (i wanna talk to you in private)


----------



## REY619 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanx Beta..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2009)

So,Beta you'll be playing there only? I'll also join you then coz hells sucks for me due to pings.


----------



## toofan (Feb 21, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hey guys after my consistent wonderful performance,TODAY i got an call from [V.a]Amanstar and otther [V.a] member to join there clan i.e. [V.a]Krazzy Warrior....
> 
> Guys Should I join [V.a] clan or stick with [DF]...???????/


I was there when You were begging to join their clan.
And now saying you were offered. I was offered to join woo2k by guru when there was a comptetion going between woo2k and der but I refused.


gagandeep said:


> Your previous ID toofan still exists. I guess he will have to delete your previous ID first.
> uska to mein password bhi bhool gaya hounga  abhi try karke dekhta houn.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 21, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> I was there when You were begging to join their clan.
> And now saying you were offered. I was offered to join woo2k by guru when there was a comptetion going between woo2k and der but I refused.


 pwned.!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So,Beta you'll be playing there only? I'll also join you then coz hells sucks for me due to pings.


Of course, Hells is like home to me, and I'll play at the CC Server ONLY if Hells sucks for me. Right now it does, so I'll play at the CC Server. Besides, some guys from Hells do play at that server now.

@Gagan- Maybe you should think about turning off friendlyfire. Due to this I try to avoid coming in front of ICO.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

lol...so DF clan still rawks !!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2009)

^nah,just a buncha losers left.

all cus my medic betrayed me.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 21, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> I was there when You were begging to join their clan.
> And now saying you were offered.


i was there too... 



beta testing said:


> @Gagan- Maybe you should think about turning off friendlyfire. Due to this I try to avoid coming in front of ICO.


rotfl.... haha..


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hey guys after my consistent wonderful performance,TODAY i got an call from [V.a]Amanstar and otther [V.a] member to join there clan i.e. [V.a]Krazzy Warrior....
> 
> Guys Should I join [V.a] clan or stick with [DF]...???????/


Your wish what you want to do. 

Sorry to say, but I somewhat got hurt when you said, "Gagan beat my score" and then luckily when I had a better score than you, you said, "You are seriously trying hard." (something of this sort)
Hustler and Toofan also didn't like it. I keep the scores disabled in my game and I keep the Mini-map on the lower-right-corner. I press TAB to look at the scores occasionally and I play for fun.  Once again, play for fun not for score.



Crazykiller said:


> Gagandeep could u do the following on RSA config plz........
> 1.Enable G_gear vote
> 2.Enable g_gametype vote
> 3.Change the Welcome Server text, I HATE THE BIGTEXT THAT COMES "map vote enabled Do not spam BLAH BLAH BLAH"


1) and 2) will lead to more VOTE-SPAM.
As far as 3) is concerned, people question when the Admins kick the VOTE-SPAMMERS. This is a kind of a warning to Vote-spammers that Admins are watching them.



beta testing said:


> @Gagan- Maybe you should think about turning off friendlyfire. Due to this I try to avoid coming in front of ICO.


It was enabled to make ut4_firingrange interesting.  But I forgot to disable. 
Don't worry if by any chance ICO kills you, he'll say "SORRY".  (He knows how to say SORRY.)


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

[DF] clan owns RSA !!


----------



## toofan (Feb 22, 2009)

Gagan If you can remove the line which comes when we join RSA



> www.rsahellheaven.com was bacillated due to email span




This line irritates me a lot may be to others also.


----------



## hsr (Feb 22, 2009)

crazzy my email id is darking<dot>hari<at><not yahoo msn or hotmail but googlemail><dot><commercial website abbreviation> 


and gagan pls change the fraglimit to a higher value coz most of time when i join after 2-3 secs them map gets changed !  and also there are many haxors which i find use different names. one day i saw a bullet500 with a score : 125:10 with all possible hax on!


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 22, 2009)

> crazzy my email id is darking<dot>hari<at><not yahoo msn or hotmail but googlemail><dot><commercial website abbreviation>


That's darking.hari@gmail.com??



> Gagan If you can remove the line which comes when we join RSA


Plz do the need full and could u remove the CAPS from the join message plz??



> [DF] clan owns RSA !!


Quite True



> Originally Posted by *Krazzy Warrior* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Hey guys after my consistent wonderful performance,TODAY i got an call from [V.a]Amanstar and otther [V.a] member to join there clan i.e. [V.a]Krazzy Warrior....
> 
> Guys Should I join [V.a] clan or stick with [DF]...???????/_



_I was there too_


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmm.... I play at the server with the lowest pings, don't end up on Hell's too often. My name is Anorion on all the servers. @toofan, mailed you, reply to it, and I will change the name. 
Will come in today wherever you guys are playing.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 22, 2009)

Sticking with DF...........hey gagan its fun in playing bomb over RSA can u set it default for 1 week after this week i.e after 28.02.09......plz


Can anyone just give me step to step detail how to HOST SERVER plz.....


----------



## REY619 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey people, check this out - **clanbase.ggl.com/cupleague.php*
--
I created the [DF] clan, _**clanbase.ggl.com/claninfo.php?cid=1727784*_
--
Register and join it, signups open till March 1st, lets have some clan wars..


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 22, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> crazzy my email id is darking<dot>hari<at><not yahoo msn or hotmail but googlemail><dot><commercial website abbreviation>





Crazykiller said:


> That's darking.hari@gmail.com??


lmao!! 



REY619 said:


> Hey people, check this out - **clanbase.ggl.com/cupleague.php*
> --
> I created the [DF] clan, _**clanbase.ggl.com/claninfo.php?cid=1727784*_
> --
> Register and join it, signups open till March 1st, lets have some clan wars..


I joined, check your PM at that site.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^Beta invite sent.. check your mail.. 

btw i am into hells, for the time being..


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 22, 2009)

> Hey people, check this out - **clanbase.ggl.com/cupleague.php*
> --
> I created the [DF] clan, _**clanbase.ggl.com/claninfo.php?cid=1727784*_
> --
> Register and join it, signups open till March 1st, lets have some clan wars..


When does it start??
I cant play until 28 March due to Boards...............................

Anyway i registered at the site.





> Gagan how do i become and admin for any server?
> Did u apply to any person for becoming an admin For RSA??
> Could i apply to kougom?


plz tell


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

hey
was playing for some time, then had a look at DF guys at Hell's
Didn't join in cause Im not too good and did not want to mess up the game... great teamplay by Booyaka and Toofan I must say. Went back to another server with noobs. 
sigh


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 22, 2009)

whats the clan join password?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I dont think there is one, just go on and join in


----------



## REY619 (Feb 22, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> whats the clan join password?



To all Pass is dressingroom...


----------



## toofan (Feb 22, 2009)

we already have a clan named [df] now why to join this.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

Registered and joined.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 22, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> we already have a clan named [df] now why to join this.


lol u dont understand.. Clanbase organise clan wars, so that different clans compete against each other.. But first a clan is to be regisered there, so i registered our [DF] there... there is no separate clan..


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> > Gagan how do i become and admin for any server?
> > Did u apply to any person for becoming an admin For RSA??
> > Could i apply to kougom?
> 
> ...


I had never asked anyone for being an admin, nor I had any intentions.

We've had about 10 admins back in October and we know how many times the password was leaked and what chaos had happened.


----------



## toofan (Feb 23, 2009)

REY619 said:


> lol u dont understand.. Clanbase organise clan wars, so that different clans compete against each other.. But first a clan is to be regisered there, so i registered our [DF] there... there is no separate clan..



Ok guy i just understood the reason behind it so registered at site and joining the clan now.

_______________________________________

I joinded. Now bullet join there we will surely need you there.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2009)

REY619 said:


> lol u dont understand.. Clanbase organise clan wars, so that different clans compete against each other.. But first a clan is to be regisered there, so i registered our [DF] there... there is no separate clan..


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,omgf.

clanbase caters to EU gamers predominantly,you know what we ping on euro servers?


----------



## REY619 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^Doesnt matter..  We will get to choose on which server we want to play, once the schedule is finalised... So we can choose the server with best pings..
Also i dont get pings higher than 200 on any EU servers. And its better to play and lose  than moaning about our pings and not play at all, we play it for fun after all..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2009)

^best of luck.

its doesn't matter if you want to play with 200pings or not,what does matter is who wants to play with a 200pinger.

I am still giggling,even US\UK clans dont participate in their open cups.lolol.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 23, 2009)

^Thanx..
Well as of now 36 clans have signed up for CTF and 43 for Team Survivor..


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 23, 2009)

@gagandeep
A guy by the name Stuff was using an aimbot (cross_urth hax) on the RSA server today
plz ban him
Here's the demo
*www.mediafire.com/?nd3yyqynozt
Its about 800kb and its long enough


@others
This is a tutorial abt Nade Jumping in kingdom.
It includes
-->4 or 5 Nade Jumps
-->Some Tree Climbing
-->Some Camping

Here's the link
*www.mediafire.com/?glzejyzkdco



I am not gonna play until 28 March now
Bye

why dont my posts ever increase they are stuck at 3??
I am now using The Post Reply button given at the top of the Thread!!!

My 3 posts are from the 3 threads i Started.......


----------



## REY619 (Feb 23, 2009)

^The posts made in chitchat and gamerz section do not count...


----------



## toofan (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey where all kids gone busy with exams.


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2009)

^


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 25, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Hey where all kids gone busy with exams.



I am here...all my tough exams are over..now only easy...and btw busy with my exam and even with my *Girl Friend*.. I just love her..

HOW TO HOST SERVER...???Plz post steps..


----------



## khair0n (Feb 25, 2009)

hi guys. at last i received my activation e-mail... im a new member of [DF]... thx hustler for recruiting me!!  you will always see me in hellsheaven server!!


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 25, 2009)

^welcome to the forum , khairon !!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

khair0n said:


> hi guys. at last i received my activation e-mail... im a new member of [DF]... thx hustler for recruiting me!!  you will always see me in hellsheaven server!!


Welcome to the [DF] clan and the forum. Btw what's your name in game?


----------



## REY619 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome khair0n..


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Khairon !! Welcome Dude, lolzzz u finally got Email !!!
Have Fun !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

khair0n said:


> hi guys. at last i received my activation e-mail... im a new member of [DF]... thx hustler for recruiting me!!  you will always see me in hellsheaven server!!


Hi Khairon!! Nice to see ya. I was playing on the server that day with the name "Khatarnak" but my actual nick is [DF]hitman28. Welcome to the club mate!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 26, 2009)

*Welcome to the clan khairon.*

Gagan, is achtang_dude an admin for RSA??
If he's not then i think the RCON password for RSA has leaked out because yesterday while playing me and achtung were exchanging some pleasant obsceneties yesterday and then some1 slapped me to death all of a sudden.
There were Xan, Jermzzsta and ggyy playing there too apart from some noobs

is one of them and admin?

The friendly fire is 1 at RSA plzzzzzzzz change it 0.
I hate teamkills..........


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2009)

khair0n said:


> hi guys. at last i received my activation e-mail... im a new member of [DF]... thx hustler for recruiting me!!  you will always see me in hellsheaven server!!


Hey Khair0n!  Nice to see you here. This is Bullet500. 



Crazykiller said:


> Gagan, is achtang_dude an admin for RSA??


He is an admin and the password has NOT been leaked.



Crazykiller said:


> while playing me and achtung were exchanging some pleasant obsceneties yesterday and then some1 slapped me to death all of a sudden.
> There were Xan, Jermzzsta and ggyy playing there too* apart from some noobs*
> 
> is one of them and admin?


I was also there playing as a n00b.  I'm pretty sure that he had a reason. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I am here...all my tough exams are over..now only easy...and btw busy with my exam and even with my *Girl Friend*.. I just love her..
> 
> HOW TO HOST SERVER...???Plz post steps..


Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogle.  I've also posted them in the forum many times. Just download that server.cfg file which I had posted earlier, copy it in q3ut4 folder and then open Urban Terror (the game), open console using ~ and */exec server.cfg*

---------------------

Today was my worst day at Hellsheaven.  Not in a good mood. The whole game was spoiled.  People play less there and talk more. They should concentrate on their game.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ You should try playing on [woo!2k]Clan Arena server.It's online from about 3:00pm to 8:00pm only though.I find many good RSA players there nowadays.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^IP?


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ It is dynamic. They host just like we do. But they make it appear in the Master Server List.


----------



## REY619 (Feb 26, 2009)

ohhkay...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 26, 2009)

@Gagan

Hey today Crazykiller told me that he even had a GF as I have and said that gagan reads in Class X but doesn't have any Girl Friend...Maybe the girl which come near to gagan must be headshoted everytime...lol


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Gagan
> 
> Hey today Crazykiller told me that he even had a GF as I have and said that gagan reads in Class X but doesn't have any Girl Friend...Maybe the girl which come near to gagan must be headshoted everytime...lol


omfgitzblah.!

I don't think their IP is dynamic.It's always been *121.7.126.30* when I join in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


>


+1


----------



## hsr (Feb 26, 2009)

@Krazzy : not headshots "torso"  hehe


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok me hosting....

*~snipped8)~*


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 26, 2009)

kk incming !!

Connect nahi ho raha !!
Hua tha but tabhi Connection Interrupt !


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry lads, my session was cut short.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sorry lads, my session was cut short.


No problem. 

Me, Zine & Beta_testing had great great fun playing in ut4_austria CTF SR8 only.  The best and the most challenging game I've played till date. We all played as well as we could and it was uber fun.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

Bhai mujhe bhi bula liya karo. Hells is down,CC clan's server is no more. I'm dead and burried


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

I gonna try to host server at 7:30 PM....I have never hosted before..visit forum at 7:30...


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Tell me your upload speed.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

~snipped~ come at 7:00 PM


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ I was not able to connect.

To know your IP addrss, go here: www.showmyip.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

~snipped~ come at 7:00 PM


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ It worked.  85-90ms pings for me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

gr8 ping....ping low result in more fun.. and now doubt I got 0 ping...


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

^^


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

upload ur cfg file gagan ...i cant get it..


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1053797#post1053797


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks...downloading it and will amend and btw dont forget to come at my server at 7:00 PM......


----------



## toofan (Feb 27, 2009)

You better post the ip address here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

It's 7 PM. Where's that server??


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

Server?

So, should I host?

*~snipped~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, I wont be able to HOST today


----------



## toofan (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL Joker


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

Server closed.



toofan.is.back said:


> LOL Joker


?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 27, 2009)

*/connect snipped*  (due to less no of player only 2)....Come at Hell 


Mine server....join...


----------



## Crazykiller (Feb 27, 2009)

My urban terror client is taking screenshots in .tga extension how do i change it to .jpeg extension

Which servers you guys playing on??I was playing on an FFA server and i completely owned the bunch of noobies with a ping of 350!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2009)

Is hells down? Can't see it anywhere. Kya ho gaya?


----------



## REY619 (Feb 28, 2009)

^^I just came back from there, its fine...


----------



## hsr (Feb 28, 2009)

^^par main list me to nahi he!! i use /connect  so cant say abt the prob its fine now!!


----------



## REY619 (Feb 28, 2009)

^Dunno about the main list, But its visible in my Favourites list..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys my latest rank:-

*
Game Name: Urban Terror
Player Name: [DF]Krazzy Warrior
Rank on Game Server: 46th out of 46,444
Score per Minute: 1.31

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BDF%5DKrazzy%20Warrior/203.215.243.113:27960/b_560x95.png

*www.gametracker.com/server/203.215.243.113:27960/player/*


----------



## toofan (Feb 28, 2009)

How you get time to play, and when you play at hells. You are one of the least seen person there for me.

Gagan will you host today.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 28, 2009)

^ I had played 160 hrs.....at Hell

Maybe the time u play i dont play...school time may be that time...


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I will be regular after 14th of March. I'm out due to exams. Watch out n00bs ima pwn ya.. 

I really miss playing UT..


----------



## toofan (Feb 28, 2009)

ya krazy you are right you palyed more then me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2009)

Guess I won't be playing today. Reason: Matchday!!


----------



## toofan (Mar 1, 2009)

yesterday I played till 12.30Pm with Zebberboy. He really a killer. It was lot of fun. Actually I never play so late but yesterday I slept at around 6pm due to fever and wake up at 10.30pm(I had taken Pills). And as that was the last day of month I had to finish my quota of 1024 MB


----------



## Indyan (Mar 1, 2009)

I downloaded and tried the game yesterday. Got pwned badly,but it was fun


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2009)

Toofan has got very good.  He plays excellent now.



Indyan said:


> I downloaded and tried the game yesterday. Got pwned badly,but it was fun


Which server did you play?


----------



## Indyan (Mar 1, 2009)

Dont remember..selected the one with lowest ping and team dm.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2009)

Indyan said:


> Dont remember..selected the one with lowest ping and team dm.


kk. Then it was RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za  or 203.215.243.113


----------



## Indyan (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah..it was hellsheaven


----------



## hsr (Mar 1, 2009)

"green" guys playing UrT :shocked: OMG is it real?


----------



## Indyan (Mar 1, 2009)

lol..
played another round in the hellsheaven..was fun ..but someone had turned of gravity in b/w..game got a bit wierd at that time..
and i did better this time..although the blue team got pwned..i was always in the top 2 from my team


----------



## hullap (Mar 1, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> "green" guys playing UrT :shocked: OMG is it real?



whats bad ini`t?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^

Hi.. Hullap...Welcome...seeing u after long time...

*Prepared to get pwned!!!*



hari_sanker_r said:


> "green" guys playing UrT :shocked: OMG is it real?



lol mod with game....cool...welcome *indyan* to Urt....

Is thread creator *MetalHeadGautam* dead????


----------



## hullap (Mar 1, 2009)

lets hope pallab wil edit the 1st post to our needs


----------



## hsr (Mar 1, 2009)

yo hullap why so serious? any plan to get green?  

gagn wont host today - egsams


----------



## Indyan (Mar 1, 2009)

hullap said:


> lets hope pallab wil edit the 1st post to our needs



if you need the first post changed PM me with the modified post content.


----------



## Pain (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, im new to this forum, not to the server, if anyone needs any help ill do my best


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

Pain said:


> Hey guys, im new to this forum, not to the server, if anyone needs any help ill do my best


Hey! PaiN, guess who is this?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 2, 2009)

bullet (gagan) was trying out his hand in urt with a new name *lustler *and he doesnt revel his identification though i understood that it was bullet...u cant fool me gagan 

Chal aab lie maat bol..u were lustler correct...


----------



## Pain (Mar 2, 2009)

haha i kno who it is now!


----------



## Count Dracula (Mar 2, 2009)

Guys I'm thinking of joining along. But I've read this thread and have noticed you guys experience lack of servers and bad pings.I usually play CS,but once I get my connection upgraded,I'll try to download this
  Btw, why don't you guys play CS.India has 3 24/7 servers and many guys host themselves,So mostly there are atleast 5 servers running in India itself with pings below 100ms.CS is quite fun too.


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2009)

cs is slow


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ And not free.


----------



## Pain (Mar 2, 2009)

yeh true lol, urban terror is kickass, does anyone know whether there are any servers still running through the 2.5 beta version of UrT


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome Pain to digit forum...u can use DF tag if u want and btw do u know me..i play over RSA...do u know me..?


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ And not free.



who cares


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^ lolz....just because we guys download it using Rapidshare or torrent


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

hullap, the devs care, that's who!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

And don't forget, we can't play the pirated version on the official servers. Private/ Cracked servers are full of haxors and other noobs.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

Hosting for the last time. 

*~snipped~*


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone hosting tonight? If so then I will jump in...


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

I got disconnected. 

Edit:
Got DC again. 

Hosting:

*/connect  59.94.102.125*


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

Sh1t gotta go out, I will be back after 9 though. Hoping to see your server up and running gagan bhai.. 

Later


----------



## Indyan (Mar 2, 2009)

how do i join an ip address?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Press ~ to bring up the console, then type */connect ww.xx.yy.zz*


----------



## Count Dracula (Mar 2, 2009)

Man CS ain't slow for me even though I run it from a 56MB portable version lol.Unless your PC is REAL crap (CS was out like 10 years ago) it will run it at 100fps.Again, I heard Quake doesn't require much strategy and its just a run and shoot game,Urban Terror claims to be similar to Quake.
 Heh man many Indian servers have HL guard/ Sxe Injected installed, with the latter also being implemented on the client side, and it blocks the cheats from the client side.Very few hax0rs are there these days.

Man these MTNL faggots aren't upgrading my connection to unlimited.The moment I get upgraded, the first thing is I'll download this.But seems like this game has less scope (Less tournaments being held etc)


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Hullap meant that the gameplay is slow.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 2, 2009)

Gagan, do send that script you told about today.Sounds like an interesting thing to check out.!  Tell me if you need my email-ID.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

shady_inc said:


> Gagan, do send that script you told about today.Sounds like an interesting thing to check out.!  Tell me if you need my email-ID.


*www.scivox.net/vsp/

I'll surely get back in touch with you after the exams. Till then no PC.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 2, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *www.scivox.net/vsp/
> 
> I'll surely get back in touch with you after the exams. Till then no PC.


Cool...thanks.!  Was looking for a compelling enough reson to set up LAMP on my Arch box..and setting up this script is a good enough reason.

BTW, do I need the map images under Additional Media on that page.?


----------



## Pain (Mar 3, 2009)

hah, yes krazzy warrior i kno who u r lol 





> and btw do u know me.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2009)

shady_inc said:


> BTW, do I need the map images under Additional Media on that page.?


I think no need. Lets just get it working. Other things, we'll look afterwards.


----------



## Pain (Mar 3, 2009)

so wats new?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 3, 2009)

PINGS ARE NOW OK....thanks pain...


----------



## Pain (Mar 3, 2009)

awesome good stuff mate


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 3, 2009)

Guys today is my birthday

Anorion the administrator plz change my date of birth in digit profile to 3rd march 1994...I had entered wrong there..


----------



## toofan (Mar 3, 2009)

Many Many Happy Returns of The Day Friend.

May you be in top 5 very soon.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 3, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> May you be in top 5 very soon.



LOL ...rofl...btw i waana be in top1 and really i am working hard for it..


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Guys today is my birthday
> 
> Anorion the administrator plz change my date of birth in digit profile to 3rd march 1994...I had entered wrong there..


Happy BIRTHDAY to you.  And I am just 3 months elder than you.


----------



## Pain (Mar 3, 2009)

happy birthday, wats this top 5 everyones talkin bout?


----------



## Indyan (Mar 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday.
I think they are talking bout gametracker rank.


----------



## hsr (Mar 3, 2009)

happy b'day krazzy

dont loose ur mind playing UrT it has almost ruined mine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2009)

Pain said:


> happy birthday, wats this top 5 everyones talkin bout?


Ranking in the Hellsheaven stats.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for everyone who said me "Happy Birthday" lol  

*Anyone hosting today...gagan ??? I will host 2morrow....btw gagan if u host then teach some good tips and tricks as my b'day gift..ok...and btw gagan I am up with G36 again beacuse yesterday u opened my eyes regarding difference between lr300 and g36..thnx.*8)



hari_sanker_r said:


> it has almost ruined mine.



roflcopter


----------



## toofan (Mar 3, 2009)

Friends why don't you all start posting in our DF clan forum at game tracker. com.


----------



## marcus__yeow (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi I am Datuk Power Tao


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ welcome...

I saw u today...now...welcome to DF...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 3, 2009)

top 5 means top 5 players in Urban Terror ON the RSA server

@Krazzy
Happy birthday


@marcus_yeo
Marcus doyou play with the nick Mr.Powertao OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


If he does then he hacks guys


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 3, 2009)

marcus__yeow said:


> Hi I am Datuk Power Tao


Ahhh so finally you did register. Nice to see ya, and welcome to DF. 
I was playin as [DF]Godfather btw.

lol it's interesting isn't it? DF gettin so popular. 
Just when the so called "l337s" quit.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 3, 2009)

May I have UT players attention please.. kindly click on this thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109881


----------



## REY619 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> May I have UT players attention please.. kindly click on this thread.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109881


----------



## toofan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hells is down.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 4, 2009)

Hell is down..

*I will host at 6 PM*


Guys I have made a video of jumps on uptwon around 20 jumps...

But help me here...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1063651#post1063651


----------



## Pain (Mar 4, 2009)

where the **** is a good server to play at!?


----------



## toofan (Mar 4, 2009)

> You can fall down the stairs, you can fall from a tree. But the best way to fall is in love with me.



R U Girl???????


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 4, 2009)

no

y??

krazzy i replied at your thread regarding the videos 
plz check it out


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 4, 2009)

/connect snip


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't connect.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 4, 2009)

/connect 59.93.198.106


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't connect.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Just join my server : 

*~snipped~ <check_new_ip>*

Rest all suck.  <No offence though >


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Mar 4, 2009)

[DF] Opt1mus aka lethalweaponforever

*Strengths:*
     am good with assault rifles
*Weakness:*
     newbie


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 4, 2009)

I won't play anymore. Gotta study.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2009)

Got disconnected:

*/connect 59.94.103.45*


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 4, 2009)

lethalweaponforever said:


> [DF] Opt1mus aka lethalweaponforever
> 
> *Strengths:*
> am good with assault rifles
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## toofan (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to All new friends and members here at [DF].


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 4, 2009)

anybody interested can join in
gagandeep is hosting

/connect 59.94.103.45


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me that is a server named *[DF] BOMB Arena* available in the Master Server List?


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in  59.94.103.45, but no 1 there. :S


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Can anyone tell me that is a server named *[DF] BOMB Arena* available in the Master Server List?



Yes it is....gr8...let it be hosted till Hell come up.

*btw gagan how u hosted dedicated server*....and plz dont make it fix to Bomb only make it all...TDM,CTF,BOMB,SURVIVOR..


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want any changes to be made here, then post fast. : )


<------------------------------DRAFT POST----------------Indyan cut from here when it is updated-------------------------->
Urban Terror - Where Quake Meets Reality​ 

*www.urbanterror.net​ 
*Introduction:*

Urban Terror is a game based on the quake3 engine. Initially, it was a complete conversion mod for quake3 and you needed the original quake3 game to play it. Now, due to the fact that the quake3 engine has been GPLed(see my siggy), it was released as a standalone game, based on the io-quake3 engine. As we speek, its in version 4.1, and it seriously rocks today, as it is available for Linux, Macintosh as well as Windows, so all of us can play regardless of the OS we use.(Solaris and BSD have excellent linux emulators. They hardly emulate a thing, they just modify the environment a bit.) I am Sure you will enjoy this game from Frozen Sand, Inc.

*Game Play:*

Urban Terror is a multiplayer FPS game. It is set in rather realistic environments, and is hence named "Urban Terror", where "Quake meets Reality". Its supposed to have the same game rules as Quake3, with similar game types like assault, deathmatch, team deathmatch, Capture The Flag, capture and hold, bomb mode, Free for All, Follow the Leader, etc. But it looks rather like Counter Strike, and has almost exactly similar weapons. Weapons are chosen at the start of the round, and you can have acceosaries like Kelvar vest, kelvar helemet, lazer scope, scilencer, etc. Visit their website to get more information on the game and how to play it.

*More Stuff:*

Its quite a popular game, being one of the most favourite mods of all times. Its rated to be THE best free mod, and is often rated only next to counter-strike as the world's best game mod. There are dedicated servers running for the game, and you can create your own too.

*Realism:*

It has weapons with real names that look like the real thing. Shots fired at just any part of the body needn't kill. You can bleed to death, unless you apply bandage. Shots in legs, hands, etc can slow you down. A few bullets are enough to kill somebody. These are only some of the realistic factors in the game.
*
Download:*

The Game Urban terror is available for free download.
*www.urbanterror.net/ is the offitial website.
I am listing the links for the zip file version below, that has no installer. It has to be extracted, and the executable within has to be run. There are executables for every architecture(lin32, lin64, win32, win64, mac32, mac64) so the folder can be placed in a partition recoganied by all OSes to run the game through multiple OSes. Feel free to comment when you get maximum Frame Rate.

Here are the Links for the file:
SNT, University of Twente, Netherlands
QuakeUnity, USA
KickAssCTF, USA
MrSentry, USA
ioUrT.com, USA
ncsa.uiuc.edu, USA
Gamershell, Multiple Locations

*System Requirements(from urban terror manual):*


CPU: Pentium 4 1.2GHz or higher.
RAM: 256MBs (512MBs highly recommended).
VID: NVidia or ATI card with 128MB RAM (256MB or more highly recommended).
HDD: 50GB, but the more the better for additional levels.
*Links:*

Website:    *www.urbanterror.net
Manual:     *urtmanual.hsoclan.co.uk/index.php/Main_Page
Download:  *www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6




OFFICIAL CLAN - [DF]

One of our members, Amitava82, has decided to fund us a server which is exclusively for digit forum members. Here are the details about it.


 WEBSITE: 


*www.gametracker.com/clan/thinkdigit/
 

SERVER: 


 195.122.135.191:27960


PASSWORD:


*>>>>*private*<<<<* - please read the lil white print




The Digit Forum UrT Club, [DF]

We have decided to start our own players club, so that we can identify our own forum members. We usually add a [DF] to our name.

*01. M3ta|ph03n1X, AKA MetalheadGautham*
*Strength:*
UMP Based Tangoing
AK-103/M4/LR300 Based Rifling
Nergv based Cover Fire
PSG1 Sniping
Desert Eagle based SNIPING
Shot Gunner
Grenader
Very effective on *certain maps*

*Weakness:*
SR8(both using and facing)
Did the lemme thing
G36
Bad Pings(hence miss shots while sniping)
Not too good with the Knife
Not effective on *certain* maps

*Strategy:*
Team Medic
Sniper
Assault
Sneak Attack
Attack Base
Defend Flag/Base


*02. [DF]Whatever, AKA The_Devil_Himself*
attacker
specialised in AK-103 assaulting
sniper

 
*03. [DF]Arbiter, AKA T159*
 *Strength:*
G36
Pistol
Ak103 + UMP

*Weakness:*
Sniping
Did the lemme thing

*Strategy:*
Anti Sniper Operative
Rusher
Healer


*04. [DF]Spartan, AKA iNFiNiTE
* *Strength:*
Rushing- AK103/LR300
Sniping SR-8 or PSG depending on map.

*Weakness:*
High pings make rushing useless.
*
 Strategy:* 
Sniper, Rusher


*05. [DF]SamSerious, AKA amitava82*
an excellent sniper
G36 lover
insanely high frag count
also sometimes hosts games for us


*06. [DF]Masakali (changes daily), AKA sunny121193*
*Strengths:*
G36 Master
Good with LR-300 and MP5
Nade Jumper

*Weaknesses:*
Sniping
Jump too much 
High pings. 300-400 but expected to get better
n00b 


*07. [DF]Hustler, AKA anujsaini*
*Strength:*
H&K G36 (Close to Mastering it)
LR 300 (Good with it, in near Combats)
Grenades (Smtimes Useful)
Sniping - SR8 Rocks !!
Maps - Uptown, Abbey (Good in Both)

*Weakness:*
Snipers - Just Hate Them
Always Rush
Map - Riyadh(It Sucks for me always)
Bad in Sniping

*Strategy:*
Go to others Base, Hide then Kick sm butts
Assaulting
Rush,Hide, Spot Enemy n F*** Them
Never let Enemies to intrude in your base


*08. [DF]kLaW, AKA Kl@w-24**
**Strength:*
AK103
LR-300
M4A1
A bit of stealth

*Weakness:*
Too predictable sometimes
Lack of movement while aiming
*
Strategy:* 
Wait for opponent team to come out in the open
Rush and kill
Spray-boy if it benefits the team 
*

09. [9.11]SuicideKnifer, AKA hullap*
*Strength:*
LR300
Pistol
Jumping
Knifing

*Weakness:*
High pings
lemming
TK`ers

*Strategy:*
Confuse snipers by jumps
Staight on Runner + Jumper 
Medic


*10. [9.11]Bullet500, AKA Gagan*
*Strength:*
G36......G36..........G36. Totally rigged with this weapon.
Semi-Automatic while aiming Long-range FTW.
Siege tank on Riyadh
High rate of headshots
Desert Eagle FTW....
Now very good with SR8
Boot o' passion to make the opponents fly (in Hellsheaven)
Perfect use of G36 spread (while not zooming) for own benefit
AK103 + Silencer very good for me upto some extent
Good in dodging
Very good in Bomb mode

*Weakness:*
Regaining the old form back.
PSG1, MP5K, LR300, M4, Negev = Hate using them.
Can't use G36 without Silencer. It only goes good for me when I have only the Silencer.
Hate people who wear Helmet.
Can't climb trees.
Weak against LR300 and M4 spammers in close encounters upto some extent.
Sometimes I fail miserably because I want extreme perfection i.e. heads.

*Strategy:*
Team Medic
Base invader from the flanks
Radio spam
Play smart
Always aim at the head by keeping the crosshair on the shoulder of the opponent.
Neither I attack, nor I defend.
I try to look out for special players (by noticing their features like Caps or Kevlar combination) and kill them as they might create problem for the team.
When assaulting against a moving target, I never move so that I can aim perfectly.
G36 scope is mostly zoomed and I keep on hovering it all around the screen to spot opponents.
Never rush...Be far and aim.
Rushing is done by me only if the opponent is close and G36 scope isn't used by me for close encounters.
Good anticipation and hearing skills.
Sometimes weird paths are taken by me in Bomb mode, to fool & escape the opponent team.
I always check each and every spot/corner while playing - Campers can be anywhere and everywhere. 


*11. [DF]Krazzy Warrior, aka Krazzy Warrior
* *Strength:*
More or less good in all type of Gameplay
Best Weapons --> LR300, G36, SR8
Somewhat good with sniper
Good in dodging.
Grenades Use.
Wear Kelver Vest.
Very Effective in *Certain Maps*
Love grenade jumping

*Weakness:*
Hate using some weapons for example:- AK103
Can't climb trees.
Really play bad in *Certain Maps*

*Strategy:*
Team Medic
When assaulting against a moving target, I always try to jump in direction and shoot.
Good anticipation and hearing skills (wear headphone and play).
Weird paths are taken by me in Bomb mode, to fool & escape the opponent team.
I always try yo throw grenades in area where enemy are most often.It also give me time to reload and help in splitting up the cluster of enemy.


*12. [DF]GoldenFragger, AKA davidboon*
*Strength:*
Good at using G36
A goof fragger
A good camper
Online most of the day

*Weakness:
*i am a newbie


*13. [DF]CountFragula, AKA Joker*
*Strength:*
SR8 sniping
LR300 and M4
Grenade

*Weakness:*
i play less
G36

*Strategy:*
attack
dont talk unnecessarily


*14. [DF]Gangsta*
*Strength:
*Very good with G36
Very good in bomb mode


*15. [DF]-=BoOYaKA=-, AKA Rey619*
*Strength:*
Sniping [SR8], Silenced G36, mp5, Negev
Defending the base, flag, bomb..
Medic..

*Weakness:*
Close combats, LR, M4, Grenades..
Attacking the enemy base..

*Strategy:*
Hiding and pwning, less chatting more playing..
Wait for the Prey, Dont go to them..


*16. toofan**
Strength:*
close combats with m4 & LR.

*Weakness:*
Sniper and G36. Very confused with bombs. Can't aim at one shot.

*Strategy:*
Charging toward enemy and try to hit each and every enemy that comes in front so that following team mate can kill them easily.


 *17. DF|Zine, AKA shady_inc*
*Strength:*
Jack of all trades.....
Effective with most weapons [except AK-103 and UMP]
Good against snipers.

*Weaknesses:*
Master of none....
Spams a lot.
Crap aim against moving targets.

*Strategy:*
Prefer speed over anything else.
Attack enemy full on [don't mind if you get killed here.
 KS.!!


*18. MeDiC_HoG, AKA hari_sanker_r*
*Strength:*
Silenced auto (G36, LR300, AK) HE and DE
Medic, can "fly' to those who calls for 
Headshots, anti-kevlar shots 

*Weakness:*
I love Nade jumpin 
very abusive when frustrated 
talk talk talk ...... blah blah blah

*Strategy:*
Hunt and kill, jump and kill, talk and kill 
Speed, heavy bullet wastage hehe


*19. [DF]Anorion**


20. [DF]fairchild, AKA Indyan


21. [DF]Crazykiller, AKA Crazykiller AKA Crazy
**Strength:
*More or less good in all types of gameplay
Best Weapons ----> G36, AK103, M4A1, LR300, SR8, H&K 69, Franchi SPAS
I can Climb Trees
Great in Grenade Jumping
Great in Strafe and Bunny jumping
Great with Sidearms, Main Guns and Snipers
Play Really well in *certain maps**

Weakness:
*Hate using some weapons like :- IMI Negev, MPK5, UMP45, PSG-1
Really play bad in *Certain Maps**

Strategy:
*Team Medic
When assaulting against a moving target, I always try to jump in direction and shoot.
Camping in *Certain Maps* [Includes Abbey,Kingdom,Riyadh,Turnpike]
I take unused paths too confuse the enemy
I always try to throw grenades in area where enemy are most often seen*

22. [DF]khairon, AKA khair0n*
===========================================================================

Anyone else who wants to join will have to submit his info in the above format as a post so that it can be copy-pasted over here.


*<-----[DF] SERVER HOSTING TUTORIAL----->*

1) Download this *server.cfg *file*: *www.mediafire.com/?kfdrc15ug4m*
2) Copy it in your *UrbanTerror/q3ut4* folder and replace the old file.
3) Open Urban Terror (the game), open console by using *~* and type */exec server.cfg *and press ENTER.
4) Lastly, go to this site: www.showmyip.com to know your IP address and post it on the forum.  

*<-----[DF] Clan Bulletin Board----->*

1. *Important Uptown Jumps *- by [DF]KrazzyWarrior


*Screenshots:* 


 *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0001.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0002.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0003.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0004.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0005.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0006.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0007.jpg                  *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0010.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0011.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0012.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0013.jpg            *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0015.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0016.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0017.jpg      *www.urbanterror.net/e107_plugins/autogallery/Gallery/In_Game_Action/th_shot0018.jpg

​ *In the end...*

Enjoy this game, and do tell me how you liked it. This thread is the offitial thread for all discussion related to this game, and we can talk about weapons, maps, tactics, game servers, lan parties, net parties, etc here.

<------------------------------DRAFT POST----------------Indyan cut from here when it is completed-------------------------->


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

*Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*

*i2.ytimg.com/vi/m0ba1dlteBA/default.jpg

*Click on Image or Click Here*

*About Video :- It contains 20 jumps on uptown map of the most anticipating game Urban Terror..It contain many video effect and other stuffs..!! It contain jumps using Lamp poll too..*

Rate the Video and Leave Comments..!!


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*
> 
> *i2.ytimg.com/vi/m0ba1dlteBA/default.jpg
> 
> ...


n1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> n1



Thanks..Did u see the video effect like checkbox,blind,wipe effect and others..


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Thanks..Did u see the video effect like checkbox,blind,wipe effect and others..


Yup. I watched them all.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Good this is the first ever video made my me..btw will u play online now..[DF]BOMB Arena..and read the last scrap in previous page..

Others plz watch my video..and gagan when 1st post of this thread will be edited that add this video to the 1st post written as:-

*Video Contributed by Krazzy Warrior* and post the thing that i have written..ok..


btw gagan do u know all the jumps that i had done in my video...??

_*Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*

*i2.ytimg.com/vi/m0ba1dlteBA/default.jpg

*Click on Image or Click Here*

*About Video :- It contains 20 jumps on uptown map of the most anticipating game Urban Terror..It contain many video effect and other stuffs..!! It contain jumps using Lamp poll too..*

Rate the Video and Leave Comments..!!_


----------



## toofan (Mar 5, 2009)

This time you were more towards perfect.
N1.

Bye the way gagan what is this long post for.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> This time you were more towards perfect.
> N1.



U watched..!! It was damn cool...U watched the effect of video..

Guys rate my video out of 5..


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> This time you were more towards perfect.
> N1.
> 
> Bye the way gagan what is this long post for.


Post about the strengths and weakness of yours, this Draft post will be edited and then Indyan will copy the contents to the first post.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Gagan you need to make some changes to my profile. 
Name: [DF]Masakali(changes daily)
Strengths:
G36 Master
Good with LR-300 and MP5
Nade Jumper

Weaknesses:
Sniping
Jump too much 
High pings. 300-400 but expected to get better
N00B


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> btw gagan do u know all the jumps that i had done in my video...??


Most I knew and I am able to do.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ sunny did u watched the video for jumps

_*Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*

*i2.ytimg.com/vi/m0ba1dlteBA/default.jpg

*Click on Image or Click Here*

*About Video :- It contains 20 jumps on uptown map of the most anticipating game Urban Terror..It contain many video effect and other stuffs..!! It contain jumps using Lamp poll too..*

Rate the Video and Leave Comments..!!

Gagan and others rate the video out of 5..
_


----------



## Joker (Mar 5, 2009)

*[DF]CountFragula*

*Strength:*
SR8 sniping
LR300 and M4
Grenade

*Weakness:*
i play less
G36

*Strategy:*
attack
dont talk unnecessarily



Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ sunny did u watched the video for jumps
> 
> _*Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*
> 
> ...


beautiful things get noticed by themselvs. u dont have to make them get noticed. dont post again & again.

3/5. i hv seen better. @ 1:38 to 1:44, u were unsuccessul. i heard falling sound. i can easily do that jump. i liked many though which i cannot do.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Joker said:


> 3/5. i hv seen better. @ 1:38 to 1:44, u were unsuccessul. i heard falling sound. i can easily do that jump.



I only failed once at 1:38 though most of the time i do that jump perfect..but though it is minor other jumps are cool..



> i liked many though which i cannot do.



Thanks...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

Saw your vid its nice!


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 5, 2009)

nice video krazzy...commented on ur video in youtube .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> nice video krazzy...commented on ur video in youtube .





Sunny1211993 said:


> Saw your vid its nice!



Thanks...



_Btw guys rate the video out of 5.._



btw david,sunny,gagan *r u in orkut..??*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

4/5
I hate Orkut. I dunno why but just the name rages me. No more Orkut please


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys I am bored my exam r over and no urban terror.....

Which server u guys are playing i hate playing with non-friends...

@ gagan

Add my video thing in 1st post of the thread...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

Me too bored coz next exam is Sanskrit on Monday and I've already prepared for it.

Let's play at the DF server.


----------



## Pain (Mar 5, 2009)

yeh i played on KMA ctf server get a good ping there plus they have added the map docks which is awesome accept u wont see it unless its a custom map server coz its from the beta versions of UrT


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Pain watch my video

_*Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*

*i2.ytimg.com/vi/m0ba1dlteBA/default.jpg

*Click on Image or Click Here*

*About Video :- It contains 20 jumps on uptown map of the most anticipating game Urban Terror..It contain many video effect and other stuffs..!! It contain jumps using Lamp poll too..*

Rate the Video and Leave Comments..!!_


----------



## Pain (Mar 5, 2009)

already watched it mate and posted a comment


----------



## hsr (Mar 5, 2009)

Main#Profile.aspx?uid=8655562724872543301


that's me


----------



## Pain (Mar 5, 2009)

what other server have you guys been playin at, what are the ips, and if they are player hosted whats the name?


----------



## hsr (Mar 5, 2009)

japan's cc clan server#1  the low ping i get   and also lowgravityUrT#1

OMG found gagan's profile, he's really a kid


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Main#Profile.aspx?uid=8655562724872543301



?????????????? what is this...???

hari did u watched my video??



Pain said:


> what other server have you guys been playin at, what are the ips, and if they are player hosted whats the name?



oops!! sorry dude...


Hey guys should I host now ?? If yes reply fast..


----------



## Pain (Mar 5, 2009)

yes!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## Pain (Mar 5, 2009)

i cant connect


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

/connect snip

*Had fun with pain for around 25 minute....Both were having more or less equal score..though he was getting weird ping..*


----------



## hullap (Mar 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ sunny did u watched the video for jumps
> 
> _*Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*
> 
> ...


_
nice_


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Server at 7:30 PM Check Digit Forum



> hullap:nice



Thanks..


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yupp!  and btw i am already in your friend list .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2009)

You lot are all on Orkut? Nice!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Are u there...post the link to ur profile dude...


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 5, 2009)

^^well i am there just for my friend's sake .... otherwise i just visit it once in a year !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Server up:-

*/connect **~snipped~  (was up for 2 hours.)
*


----------



## REY619 (Mar 5, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Anyone else who wants to join will have to submit his info in the above format as a post so that it can be copy-pasted over here.



*[DF]-=BoOYaKA=-*
*Strength:*
Sniping[SR8], Silenced G36, mp5, Negev ()
Defending the base, flag, bomb..
Medic..

*Weakness:*
Close combats, LR, M4, Grenades..
Attacking the enemy base..

*Strategy:*
Hiding and pwning, less chatting more playing..
Wait for the Prey, Dont go to them..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

*Booyaaaka see my video
*_*
Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*

*i2.ytimg.com/vi/m0ba1dlteBA/default.jpg

*Click on Image or Click Here*

*About Video :- It contains 20 jumps on uptown map of the most anticipating game Urban Terror..It contain many video effect and other stuffs..!! It contain jumps using Lamp poll too..*

Rate the Video and Leave Comments..!!


_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

Abey kitni baar post karega?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2009)

Post it one more time and we'll have to report it as SPAM!!


----------



## toofan (Mar 5, 2009)

Boys My Id has been changed to toofan from toofan.is.back

Thanks to Anroin and Other Admins who did this great favor to me.

and now add me too on the first post.

toofan
*Strength:* close combat with m4 & LR.

*Weakness:* Sniper and G36. Very confused with bombs. Can't aim at one shot.

*Strategy:* Charging toward enemy and try to hit each and every enemy that comes in front so that following team mate can kill them easily.

Beta testing and Gagan introduced this game to me. and gagan is my guru.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 5, 2009)

*DF|Zine*
*Strength:*
Jack of all trades.....
Effective with most weapons [except AK-103 and UMP]
Good against snipers.
*Weaknesses:*
Master of none....
Spams a lot.
Crap aim against moving targets.
*Strategy:*
Prefer speed over anything else.
Attack enemy full on [don't mind if you get killed here.]
*KS.!!*

P.S.: for the uninitiated, KS = kill steal.


----------



## hsr (Mar 6, 2009)

*MeDiC_HoG*

*Strength:*

Silenced auto (G36, LR300, AK) HE and DE
Medic, can "fly' to those who calls for 
Headshots, anti-kevlar shots 

*Weakness:*

I love Nade jumpin 
too prone to new hacks
very abusive when frustrated 
talk talk talk ...... blah blah blah

*Strategy:*

Hunt and kill, jump and kill, talk and kill 
Speed, heavy bullet wastage hehe


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

I wanna make some amendment in detail of my first post

*[DF]Krazzy Warrior, aka Krazzy Warrior

Strength:
More or less good in all type of Gameplay
Best Weapons --> G36,LR300,SR8
Somewhat good with sniper
Good in dodging.
Grenades Use.
Wear Kelver Vest.
Very Effective in *Certain Maps*
Love Grenade Jumping

Weakness:
Hate using some weapons for example:- AK103
Can't climb trees.
Really play bad in *Certain Maps*

Strategy:
Team Medic
When assaulting against a moving target, I always try to jump in direction and shoot.
Good anticipation and hearing skills (wear headphone and play).
Weird paths are taken by me in Bomb mode, to fool & escape the opponent team.
I always try yo throw grenades in area where enemy are most often.It also give me time to reload and help in splitting up the cluster of enemy.*


----------



## REY619 (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Booyaaaka see my video
> *_*
> Uptown Jumps - By Krazzy Warrior*
> 
> ...



yup saw.. its cool..


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Pain watch my video





Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Booyaaaka see my video
> *


Sorry for being rude, you still didn't give attention to this:



Joker said:


> beautiful things get noticed by themselvs. u dont have to make them get noticed. dont post again & again.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

[DF]Crazykiller aka Crazykiller aka Crazy

*Strength:*

More or less good in all types of gameplay
Best Weapons ---->
             1.G36
             2.AK103
             3.M4A1
             4.LR300
             5.SR8
             6.H&K 69
             7.Franchi SPAS
I can Climb Trees
Great in Grenade Jumping
Great in Strafe and Bunny jumping
Great with Sidearms, Main Guns and Snipers
Play Really well in *certain maps*



Weakness:

Hate using some weapons like :-
             1.IMI Negev
             2.MPK5
             3.UMP45
             4.PSG-1

Really play bad in *Certain Maps*

Strategy:
->Team Medic
->When assaulting against a moving target, I always try to jump in direction and shoot.
->Camping in *Certain Maps*   [Includes Abbey,Kingdom,Riyadh,Turnpike]
->I take unused paths too confuse the enemy
->I always try to throw grenades in area where enemy are most often seen


add me plz to the first post...............................

nice videos krazzy
i could do them all execept the one from blue spawn to the Lamp post one


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> nice videos krazzy
> i could do them all execept the one from blue spawn to the Lamp post one



*Thanks dude..I know more around 10 jumps (amazing,u cant believe on them)..I will make them when UrT 4.2 will release....*

Hey Guys I am fed up...Which server r u all playing upon..I am bored..waana play..

@ gagan: nice avatar dude...

gagan were u got the cool avatar site name plz...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

krazzy could you host plz??
me and sunny playing at CC Clan's Server no. 1 right now but there is too much lag

Guys I am changing my name to [DF]Crazy.Knifer OK??????
I love knives....................................

OH NO!!! I SAID MY PASS!!!!!
HOW DO I EDIT THE POST???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Dont use KrazzyKiller plz.. mu name in KrazzyWarrior and if u use krazzy then it will create a misunderstanding in RSA.Hellsheaven as I am more famous that u ...*Plz try for other name for example:- DevilKiller*


*And Should I host ????*

And btw what is this CC Clan Server ??

Join:-

/connect snip


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm [DF]D0S for the remaining days of this week.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

SUNNY AND OTHERS JOIN:-

/connect snip


And btw what is this CC Clan Server ??


----------



## Joker (Mar 6, 2009)

ok connected. 

nub server.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2009)

_*Crazykiller, you're a cheat.*_  

Me, KrazzyWarrior and [DF]CountFragula (Joker?) were at KrazzyWarrior's server and that CrazyKiller noob had the God mode turned on in Kingdom. Even after me & [DF]CountFragula told him to turn it off, he didn't. I left the server and I think [DF]CountFragula did too.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 6, 2009)

Joker said:


> nub server.


True... I am outta that server.


----------



## Joker (Mar 6, 2009)

my server is up.

krazzy browsing net & his server is lagging.

[wait for 5 minutes] i have to sort out a problem


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> _*Crazykiller, you're a cheat.*_
> 
> Me, KrazzyWarrior and [DF]CountFragula (Joker?) were at KrazzyWarrior's server and that CrazyKiller noob had the God mode turned on in Kingdom. Even after me & [DF]CountFragula told him to turn it off, he didn't. I left the server and I think [DF]CountFragula did too.




ITS NOT MY FAULT THAT KRAZZY HOSTED A SERVER WITH ""CHEATS ENABLED""

I turned the god mode off when you left and told Krazzy then how to host with Cheats Disabled.


----------



## Joker (Mar 6, 2009)

*bye. no server.
*



Crazykiller said:


> ITS NOT MY FAULT THAT KRAZZY HOSTED A SERVER WITH ""CHEATS ENABLED""
> 
> I turned the god mode off when you left and told Krazzy then how to host with Cheats Disabled.


but u turned god mode on. when we said turn it off. u didnot.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

Joker's Server is lagging
Join 59.178.42.34


> */connect 59.178.42.34*


----------



## Joker (Mar 6, 2009)

^ it didnt lag. bijli chali gayi thi. i got dc


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

*join Quick!!!!!! 
Only 8 Slots*

ok
ab mera join kar le

*DC IS VERY UNRELIABLE*

[size = "7"]AC IS BETTER

*jaldi Join Karo
Sirf 8 Slots Hain!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joker (Mar 6, 2009)

cant connect  

bye me going.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

OK!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Joker's Server is lagging
> Join 59.178.42.34



cant connect dude..

BTW *I challenge u 1 vs 1  ( KrazzyWarrior vs CrazyKiller)*


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Your all servers suck.



toofan said:


> gagan is my guru.


 
You play better than me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> _*Crazykiller, you're a cheat.*_
> 
> Me, KrazzyWarrior and [DF]CountFragula (Joker?) were at KrazzyWarrior's server and that CrazyKiller noob had the God mode turned on in Kingdom. Even after me & [DF]CountFragula told him to turn it off, he didn't. I left the server and I think [DF]CountFragula did too.



*CrazyKiller is a cheather...

Klaw and Counter sorry that i made a server with Cheat Enabled...I had disabled cheat..Once again sorry dude.....

*


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> cant connect dude..
> 
> BTW *I challenge u 1 vs 1  ( KrazzyWarrior vs CrazyKiller)*


I'll host this night and you finalize the schedule with him.

Lets see who is better, Krazzy or Crazy *OR *Warrior or Killer.....


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

Server Crashed


IS THERE ANY FAULT IN THE CODE??


```
//Example config. Note that everything behind // is ignored by the game
//Try to keep cvar-values as short as possible. Otherwise you might get "info string length exceeded" errors on your server

//*** Administrator Info, shows in some gamebrowsers ***
sets " Admin" "Crazy" //Uses a space in front so it shows up at the top of the properties list
sets " Email" ""

//*** Server Name and Daily Message ***
set sv_hostname "^1[DF] Arena" //Your servername here
set g_motd "ENJOY YOUR STAY" //Your message of the day here, it is displayed while connecting
set sv_joinmessage "^3niaaaaaaaaaa! ENJOY" //Your joinmessage here, it is displayed when the game is joined

//*** General Game Settings ***
set sv_maxclients "12" //max clientslots available on the server, using more than 16 is not advised. It can cause lag and most maps are not built for it. Going over 24 can cause nasty bugs.
set g_maxGameClients "0" //max clients that can actually join the game. Other clients are forced to spectate. 0=all
set sv_privateClients "0" //Amount of private slots. This amount of slots will be reserved for players who enter the right privatepassword
set g_gametype "8" //0=FreeForAll, 3=TeamDeathMatch, 4=Team Survivor, 5=Follow the Leader, 6=Capture and Hold, 7=Capture The Flag, 8=Bombmode
sets sv_dlURL "urbanterror.net" //Sets the address for auto-downloading. Auto-download only works on ioUrbanTerror-clients, not quake3-clients. The client will try to download <sv_dlURL>/q3ut4/mapname.pk3. So if your server is running ut4_coolmap and sv_dlURL is set to 'yoursite.com/maps', make sure the maps is hosted at *www.yoursite.com/maps/q3ut4/ut4_coolmap.pk3. Leaving this set 'urbanterror.net' will make it use a map mirror with the most common maps on it. If you got your own hosting, please us that though, to save bandwith.

//*** Passwords ***
set rconpassword "[SIZE="1"][COLOR="White"]CENSORED LOL :lol[/COLOR][/SIZE]:" //Password to control the server remotely using rcon.
set sv_privatePassword "" //password for private slots
set g_password "" //password for the server. Nothing = public

//*** Limits/times ***
set timelimit "0" //time in minutes before map is over, 0=never
set fraglimit "0" //amount of points to be scored before map is over, 0=never
set capturelimit "0" //amount of flagcaps before map is over, 0=never
set g_warmup "5" //time in seconds before game starts when changed to a new map. Gives slower computers time to load before game starts

//*** Respawning *** (FFA, TDM, CAH, CTF)
set g_respawnDelay "1" //seconds before respawn, ignored when g_waverespawns is 1
set g_forcerespawn "10" //seconds before respawn is forced, even when plater did not press fire
set g_waverespawns "0" //use waverespawns, meaning everybody in a team respawns at the same time
set g_bluewave "15" //seconds between blue waverespawns, ignored when g_waverespawns is 0
set g_redwave "15" //seconds between red waverespawns, ignored when g_waverespawns is 0
set g_respawnProtection "2" //amount of seconds a spawning players is protected from damage

//*** Rules ***
set g_deadchat "2" //Determines if alive players can see dead players message. 0=living players can not see dead players chat 1=living players see only team-messages from dead teammembers 2=living players also see normal chats from dead players
set g_antiwarp "1" //enable or disable antiwarp. This option smooths the movement of warping players (warping is caused by a crappy connection, for instance when torrenting during playing). The warping player will experience stutters when this is enabled
set g_antiwarptol "100" //tolerance of the antiwarp. Higher = more tolerant. 50=default
set g_gear "0" //bitmask that decides which votes are allowed and which not. Check *www.urbanterror.net/gear_calc.html to find the correct number
set g_allowvote "536871039" //bitmask that decides which votes are allowed and which not. Check *www.urbanterror.net/allowvote_calc.html to find the correct number
set g_failedvotetime "120" //time in seconds before someone can call another vote after another has failed
set g_followstrict "1" //1=no haunting of enemies when dead
set sv_floodprotect "1" //1=stops clients from spamming many chatlines

//*** Matchmode ***
set g_matchmode "0" //matchmode is for matchplay. Features timeouts and ready-commands
set g_timeouts "3" //ammount of timeouts that a team can do per map
set g_timeoutlength "240" //length of the timeout
set g_pauselength "0" //length of a pause. This can only be done by rcon. 0=indefinatly

//*** Team Game Settings ***
set g_friendlyFire "0" //0=no friendlyfire 1=friendlyfire on, kick after too many TK's 2=friendlyfire on, no kicks
set g_maxteamkills "3" //amount of TK's before you get kicked when friendlyfire is 1
set g_teamkillsforgettime "100" //amount of seconds before TK's are forgotten
set g_teamautojoin "0" //force players to autojoin on connect, instead of letting them spec untill they join themselves
set g_teamForceBalance "1" //if on, you can't join a team when it has more players then the other
set g_maintainTeam "1" //when switching maps, players will stay in their team
set g_teamnamered "Bombers" //name for the red team, nothing = Red Dragons
set g_teamnameblue "Defusers" //name for the red team, nothing = SWAT
set g_swaproles "1" //When map is over, play it again with the teams swapped (recommended for bombmode). After that, change map. 0=change map immediatly when map is over, no swapping of teams

//*** Team Survivor/Bombmode/Follow the Leader Specific Settings ***
set g_maxrounds "10" //number of rounds before map is over, 0=never
set g_RoundTime "2" //maximum minutes a round can take
set g_survivorrule "0" //0=teams don't get a point when time is up before everyone is dead. 1=team with most players left gets point
set g_suddendeath "11" //when map is over and both teams have same amount of points, add another round
set g_bombdefusetime "12" //seconds it takes to defuse bomb
set g_bombexplodetime "45" //seconds before bomb goes off after planting

//*** Capture the flag Specific Settings ***
set g_flagreturntime "30" //if a flag is dropped, return it after this amount of seconds
set g_hotpotato "2" //when both flags are taken, they will explode after this amount of minutes

//*** Advanced settings *** Dont change, unless you know what you are doing
set sv_strictauth "0" //1=check for valid cdkey, this means ioUrbanTerror players will not be able to join
set sv_pure "1" //dont let players load modified pk3-files
set sv_maxRate "25000" //maximum traffic per second the server will send per client. 25000 or 0 = max
set sv_timeout "180" //time in seconds before player with a interupted connection will be kicked
set g_inactivity "120" //time in seconds before a non-moving player will be kicked

//*** Master Servers *** Servers the server will report to if 'dedicated' is set to 2. When set to 1, it doesn't report.
set sv_master1 "" //This one will be set automatically by the game-engine, so just leave it blank
set sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net"
set sv_master3 "master2.urbanterror.net"
set sv_master4 "master.quake3arena.com"
set sv_master5 ""

//*** Other Settings ***
set g_armbands "1" //determines the behaviour of the armbandcolor (also shows on playerlist and minimap). 0=player's choice, set with cg_rgb 1=Based on teamcolor (red or blue) 2=assigned by server (random)
set sv_maxping "0" //max ping a client may have when connecting to the server
set sv_minping "0" //min ping a client may have when connecting to the server
set g_allowchat "2" //0= no chatting at all 1=teamchats only 2=all chats
set g_log "games.log" //name of the logfile. Empty ("") means no log. Log will be in the q3ut4 folder in windows. Linux uses ~/.q3a/q3ut4
set g_logsync "1" //enables/disables direct writing to the log file instead of buffered
set g_loghits "0" //log every single hit. Creates very big logs
set g_logroll "0" //create new log every now and then, instead of always using the same one
set logfile "0" //additional logging in seperate qconsole.log file. 1=buffered, 2=synced
set g_cahtime "60" //Interval in seconds of awarding points for flags in Capture and Hold gamemode

//*** Map Rotation ***
set g_mapcycle "mapcycle.txt" //name of mapcycle-file, located in q3ut4 directory
map ut4_casa //what map to start with

//*** Anti Cheat ***
//pb_sv_enable //to enable PB, remove the // at the beginning of this line (only works when using Quake 3 Arena, not ioUrbanTerror)
set sv_battleye "0" //Keep this disabled, BattlEye is dead
```


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Gagan u r my guru...and I was playing better than crazy...I had learned a new tips of killing enemy (it is secret) and it is very good....I was pissing all ass off...i killed joker even...Though guys Joker is really good in UrT..


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I'll host this night and you finalize the schedule with him.
> 
> Lets see who is better, Krazzy or Crazy *OR *Warrior or Killer.....



CANT PLAY!!!!!
BOARDS....................
MY DAD WILL KILL ME............................
I can play for just 1 hour daily, NO TV
sigh..................


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Server Crashed



Should I host me vs u...1 vs 1..


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok

i could play right now
till an hour

WHATS THE IP!!!!!!!!!
host a dedicated server plz  krazzy
The lag is almost neglegible


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

*/connect snip*

Gagan,Crazy and other join


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

by the way THIS COMPUTER ISN'T MINE SO I AM CURRENTLY PLAYING FROM CD SO CANT MODIFY THE CONTROLS


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> host a dedicated server plz  krazzy
> The lag is almost neglegible



*How to host a dedicated server...gagan and crazy say me..*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

NO CONNECTION
i waited till about 50

run ioUrteD.exe
It will manage the server itself

run ioUrTded.exe
It will manage the server itself

run ioUrTded.exe

done??

*KRAZZY COULD YOU UPLOAD YOUR SERVER CONFIG HERE PLZZZZZZZ??*

I try hosting from it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

done iourt*ded* check whether it is dedicated or not..

*/connect 59.93.174.53*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

Not Working

u





> Pinging 59.93.174.53 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.
> ...



NO RESPONSE

Whats your WAN IP AND NETPORT?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *How to host a dedicated server...gagan and crazy say me..*


1) Open UrT
2) /set dedicated 2
3) exec server.cfg

or

1) Open ioUrTded.exe
2) exec server.cfg

Now, if you want to play in your so-called *dedicated* server, open one more UrT game and click Get New List, if it appears connect to yourself or directly do /connect 127.0.0.1 

As now you are running two processes of Urban Terror, you will surely be having lag and other players too due to less powerful hardware. So, whats the benefit of hosting a dedicated server? I see none if you are also going to play from the same computer.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

/connect 59.93.176.152


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

anybody hosting ?


----------



## REY619 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^maybe..


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for the kicks.

The match between KrazzyWarrior and CrazyKiller is to be played as a match of 5 rounds.

The participants will host 2 rounds respectively (both will have 0 ping advantage) and one round will be hosted by me. 

Krazzy hosted the server and leads the match with 1 round and Crazy hasn't won any round.

=======================================

I'm hosting. 

*/connect 59.96.161.19*


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

anybody interested ,  i can host on my 256kbps connection.

^^thanks gagan


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Master Server List down?


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

everybody got disconnected and i am not able to join again . what happened gagan ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

/connect 122.160.75.56


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 6, 2009)

No one joined the Clan Arena server.?The IP is 121.7.126.181:27960.


----------



## REY619 (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Master Server List down?


it works but cant find woo server.. 



shady_inc said:


> No one joined the Clan Arena server.?The IP is 121.7.126.181:27960.


thanks.. lemme try..


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

/connect 121.7.126.181


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2009)

Never hack friends and never  think of it too. Its a sin and Great God will never forgive you for cheating. He will boil you in a Kadhai ( Large Bowl) of Musterd Oil.
Now read Hanuman Chalisa for 1 week to wash this sin.


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

where are you playing now?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> The match between KrazzyWarrior and CrazyKiller is to be played as a match of 5 rounds.
> 
> *Krazzy hosted the server and leads the match with 1 round and Crazy hasn't won any round.
> *



*Buddy I won 2 round...

1st round: my(krazzywarrior) point was something around 10 and crazy was 3....
2nd round: my(krazzywarrior) point was something around 6 and crazy was  3....*
*
There was a huge difference in score in both the round...so in both round I(KrazzyWarrior) wins...*

So I won 2 round...


*CrazyKiller host next time and i will come to kill u there..lol 

BTW GUYS I M THINKING WHY NOT WE HAVE A [DF] TOURNAMENT OF TERROR WHERE THERE WILL BE 1VS1 CHALLENGE....ALL DF WILL FIGHT AND THERE WILL BE 1ST,2ND AND 3RD RANK IN DF CLAN..I HAD THINK OF THE RULES AND HOW TO ESTABLISH IT AND IF U AGREE THEN I CAN START AND NEW THREAD FOR TOURNAMENT..
*


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

wtf


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *2nd round: my(krazzywarrior) point was something around 6 and crazy was  3....*


You're leading in the 2nd round, but it has NOT ended. Second round will be continued later. I had already said, the round will end when a player wins 10 games.



hullap said:


> wtf


what the frag?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 6, 2009)

Haan Bhai aaj to main bhi Urban Terror khel raha thha. Now u guys can catch me too online. Will be ready to host too, just IM me on XFire. As just started playing this game today only so one thing that u guys cant expect to see is me freakin' out at a close encounter and going into a ping pong ball state.


----------



## REY619 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^wats your Xfire id?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

*gameservers.v-street.net/price.php

14 slots dedicated Quake3 server @ Rs.1575...???

So, who is in for pooling?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *
> BTW GUYS I M THINKING WHY NOT WE HAVE A [DF] TOURNAMENT OF TERROR WHERE THERE WILL BE 1VS1 CHALLENGE....ALL DF WILL FIGHT AND THERE WILL BE 1ST,2ND AND 3RD RANK IN DF CLAN..I HAD THINK OF THE RULES AND HOW TO ESTABLISH IT AND IF U AGREE THEN I CAN START AND NEW THREAD FOR TOURNAMENT..
> *



*Koi ise bhi padho....*



gagandeep said:


> You're leading in the 2nd round, but it has NOT ended. Second round will be continued later. I had already said, the round will end when a player wins 10 games.



*If my score will continue i mean me 6 and crazy 3 than ok....Crazy i will host for 1 round with our score 6 and 3 already and after it is completed u host...
*
Reply when u come online and I will host...ok...

@Gagan
U can keep my server password dude, I believe on u..I wont change it...



gagandeep said:


> *gameservers.v-street.net/price.php14 slots dedicated Quake3 server @ Rs.1575...???



Rs. 1575...I cant do that gagan...Out of my reach...


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *gameservers.v-street.net/price.php
> 
> 14 slots dedicated Quake3 server @ Rs.1575...???
> 
> So, who is in for pooling?



Lets see how many are ready to contribute for the server . then we can decide the amount to be contributed by each of us.
If the number of contributors are more then each of us have to pay less.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Koi ise bhi padho....*


*arseweb.com/images/roastspurs.gif




Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Gagan
> U can keep my server password dude, I believe on u..I wont change it...


I don't want it. 



Davidboon said:


> Lets see how many are ready to contribute for the server . then we can decide the amount to be contributed by each of us.
> If the number of contributors are more then each of us have to pay less.


This is looking like a dream to me. Our own [DF] dedicated server....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *arseweb.com/images/roastspurs.gif



Are u ready should there be DF War.....


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> This is looking like a dream to me. Our own [DF] dedicated server....



we can but we need to gather contributors

anybody interested ?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Davidboon said:


> anybody interested ?


Surely, I am interested.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ hey gagan reply regarding the DF touranment of terror...


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

^^me 2 , but we need more contributors .


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ hey gagan reply regarding the DF touranment of terror...


I'm not the sole authority. If others will come to play, I'll also play.


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *gameservers.v-street.net/price.php
> 
> 14 slots dedicated Quake3 server @ Rs.1575...???
> 
> So, who is in for pooling?


i can add ads on my site and a donation button.
if that helps


----------



## skippednote (Mar 6, 2009)

^
That would be of great help...


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

hullap said:


> i can add ads on my site and a donation button.
> if that helps


That will seriously be of great help.


----------



## REY619 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am ready to pay some...


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 6, 2009)

@hullap: thats an nice idea


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm hosting:

*~snipped~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ I m coming...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in. How much does one have to contribute?  I'm broke these days. No money coz exams going on.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

BIJLI. 

*~snipped~*


----------



## REY619 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

haha


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 6, 2009)

REY619 said:


> ^^wats your Xfire id?


  *miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/bumpyshah.png


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

lolwut?

happened


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanx plasma for hosting.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 6, 2009)

Regarding the server thing, we really need to discuss the idea with all interested members available on IRC....


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

im there


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

ok, me coming.

shady: come @ #think-digit in Freenode


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Thanx plasma for hosting.


Anytime bro, that's what UL plans are for


----------



## hullap (Mar 6, 2009)

do us a favour connect to the irc channel


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ How? 
When?


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2009)

I too will be contributing in that.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 6, 2009)

krazzy i have got my PC back so now i could play against you in my original form
THE ONLY PROBLEM IS I NEED TO FIND THE DVD IN WHICH UrT CAME...............
Any suggestions regarding the Digit's issue???

I can't host Gagan, i dont know how!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WHOLE WINDOWS XP REINSTALLED............................
JUST BECAUSE OF SVCHOST.EXE PROBLEM!!!!

Plz suggest the issue in which UrT came............I NEED TO FIND IT QUICK!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NEED TO DOWNLOAD AND REINSTALL ALL SOFTWARES THAT EXISTED ON MY PC!
Too much work to do

I can't contribute. I am underage, no bank acount
Just a paypal acount containg $143


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2009)

this Month DVD.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110167


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

awsurveys suck i had like 72$ and when i withdrawed - no money to paypal !!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> krazzy i have got my PC back so now i could play against you in my original form
> THE ONLY PROBLEM IS I NEED TO FIND THE DVD IN WHICH UrT CAME...............
> Any suggestions regarding the Digit's issue???



*Stop giving lame excuse..Bullet max time beats me when he uses sr8 and i accept than i am weak in sr8 using as he is..I own 1 round accept it...and by the way do u accept that the second round is won by me as our score was 6(krazzy) and 3(crazy)*....*and i have to host for around 2-3 min for scoring 4 point..so accept that I win the second round and so u can host with having 0 ping for 2 next round..

Give the timing so that me, gagan and other audience  may come to see the match..


*


Crazykiller said:


> I can't host Gagan, i dont know how!!



Here is my server file:-



> //Example config. Note that everything behind // is ignored by the game
> //Try to keep cvar-values as short as possible. Otherwise you might get "info string length exceeded" errors on your server
> 
> //*** Administrator Info, shows in some gamebrowsers ***
> ...


Copy this in ur server.cfg file in q3ut4 directory..
Run urban terrro game
Hit console (~) key.
Type */exec server.cfg
*go to www.showmyip.com and post the ip here and i will come there to kill u..

Dude I just challenge u 1 vs 1 beacuse a lot time u say "i m better than krazzy"..I want to prove it wrong..and my next opponent is *hari_sankar_r*...After me and crazy finish our fight..I challenge hari for 1 vs 1 with me...

I accept that Bullet,Joker(CounterFragula) is lot better than me and i will need more time to reach their level...


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

Bring it on baby

please note 

<< does my name appear blcker than others?


----------



## toofan (Mar 7, 2009)

Is this your ur server file of someone else provided it to you. You naughty boy. and why you want to beat him. Why don't you two play like a team.

all childish stuff

Now seriously Krazy can you prepare a list of df players who you think are better than you and lower then you by giving them ranks.

and please post the list of players whom you want to challange next after hari.

Then you can post the odd and evens of the matches you play and all other stuff it would be quite interesting.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

[DF] Tournament Of Terror - Urban Terror

Click above


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

lool 

*~snipped~*


----------



## REY619 (Mar 7, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> awsurveys suck i had like 72$ and when i withdrawed - no money to paypal !!!!


you cant withdraw less than 75$ from them..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hari I beat u in 1st round @ prague with score 10 and 7..*

I am ready to play the 2nd round @ abbey

Bullet u will decide the 3rd round map but plz select a map in which we usually play...I *doesnt* play much upon map such as casa,austria....


CrazyKiller come buddy host for the next 2 rounds...


----------



## Joker (Mar 7, 2009)

ok now. u 1 on 1 with me. come.

*/connect 59.94.103.228*


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

@ krazzy, it was 10 and 8

and by the way, i dont need a kid's advice to control my tounge.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

stfu..

Come 1 vs 1 with me now..

Joker is really good player damn pro..

Joker come and spec the match...Hari is damn cheater...

*/connect snip*


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

OMFG my friend naveen pwned joker using hax.. joker got angry and disconnected the server lol krazzy found he was hacking and as usual pleaded he wasn't and started as if he was not hacking lol again joker found he was acting

he was using wallhack, and krazzy is very good in hack finding... lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Joker thanks for teaching...but....I cant understand full...Can u just make video/demo for some tips and tricks for snipering....Just make the tutorial....


----------



## Joker (Mar 7, 2009)

CountFragula sniping tip: *www.mediafire.com/?0nb34aajgd2

dont move ur mouse after the enemy. u should wait for the enemy to intersect ur mouse.

note: in video, by "this is wrong", i meant following enemy body with mouse is wrong.


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

screw me !!

lol


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ Lets rename the thread - "Urban Terror - where n00bs meet reality".....


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

~sniped~~rep--~


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

lol so 1 vs 1 with Hari of mine is over I won hari hacks and sucks....

Where is this crazykiller...I waana piss him...

Anybody interested in challenging 1 vs 1 with me except the god players like Bullet and Counterfragula....Or rather we will have challenge at DF Tournament...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Lets rename the thread - "Urban Terror - where n00bs meet reality".....



LMAO!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Anybody interested in challenging 1 vs 1 with me except the god players like Bullet and Counterfragula....Or rather we will have challenge at DF Tournament...



I want to challenge you..sure...As soon as I complete my download of Urban Terror..


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

everybody lets meet on irc


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

how to join irc dude...

@The Conqueror

Come dude i am ready to beat u....

*CrazyKiller host for next 2 round dude...*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

I Cant Host
Dont Know How!!!!!!!

Whats Irc???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

OMG!!

Crazy See:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1065848&postcount=2777


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

> lol so 1 vs 1 with Hari of mine is over I won hari hacks and sucks....
> 
> Where is this crazykiller...I waana piss him...
> 
> Anybody interested in challenging 1 vs 1 with me except the god players like Bullet and Counterfragula....Or rather we will have challenge at DF Tournament...


hari never said that he rocks!!!

AND DO U KNOW THE MEANING OF THIS SENTENCE???



> I waana piss him...


 ITS SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!
Lol!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Can u just host the server for god shake...

Or accept "I am better than u"


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

The way posted doesnt work!!!!!!!!
NO ONE IS ABLE TO CONNECT!!!!!!!!!
IT DOESNT EVEN SHOW UP IN MY LOCAL SERVERS LIST!!!!!!

Y Should I Accept Some Noobish Thing Like That!!!!!!!!
Y Dont You Leave The Idea Of 1 Vs 1 Tourney Alone


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

*1) Download this server.cfg file: *www.mediafire.com/?kfdrc15ug4m
2) Copy it in your UrbanTerror/q3ut4 folder and replace the old file.
3) Open Urban Terror (the game), open console by using ~ and type /exec server.cfg and press ENTER.
4) Lastly, go to this site: www.showmyip.com to know your IP address and post it on the forum. *


Crazy do and i will come to kill u...*Or Should I host for next 2 round..??? *



Crazykiller said:


> Y Dont You Leave The Idea Of 1 Vs 1 Tourney Alone



U and hari always used to say me "I am better than Krazzy" so I just wanna prove it wrong


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Krazzy please host a server.
And yeah,you're acting a bit too childishly aren't you?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ Wait dude for around 5 min..I think CrazyKiller will host..If not than I will host for sure...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

Try Connecting, I am sure it wont work!!!!


> /connect 59.178.41.41


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Cant connect..!!!
^^ Buddy do u have any firewall installed if so allow urt in its setting...

Should I host for next 2 round


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

switched off NORTON.........


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

switched off NORTON.........

Restarting Server Norton off!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

disconnect internet and re-host now..

Hey I am hosting...come for 1 vs 1 in my server...(2 rounds)...after that all can play....

*/connect 59.93.218.119 *


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

Restarted Server Reconnect Krazy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

Who is hosting?


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 7, 2009)

/connect 59.178.41.41

/connect 59.178.41.41
           OR
/connect 192.168.1.33:27964????

don't know which one!!!

could some1 try this?


> /connect 59.178.41.41:25189



I just beat Krazzy 10-3 and he started making lame excuses like:-
->My brother Playing
->Got to eat

I asked him age of his brother, said it was 7 and studied in Fifth Standard



Imagine a 7 year old child studying in 5th Standard!!!!!!!!
He needs to be admitted at the time of birth........................

Then the age changed to 12 and class to Fifth..........
He need to fail thrice in Fifth to remain in 5th Standard (AGE 12)

My sis is 12 and studies in 7th Krazzy.....


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry, Zine...BIJLI chali gayi thi. 

I'm unsubscribing this thread.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Anybody hosting or not?
Krazzy  1 Vs 1 is insanely boring. :yawns:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

1v1 sucks to the core. All we get is a bunch of bickering kiddies who think they can pwn everyone. We were better off without this sh*t. Let someone host like yesterday, when Plasma_Snake hosted UrT. That was fun.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm hosting:

*~snipped~*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

I won't be able to join right now. I'm getting a new telephone connection installed right now and I'll have to see that they don't mess up.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ No problem. 

Sorry, BIJLI is unreliable. 

*~snipped~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> I just beat Krazzy 10-3 and he started making lame excuses like:-
> ->My brother Playing
> ->Got to eat
> 
> ...



First Point:-
Dude that was my brother playing...he is of 12 and have gave the final exam of class 5 and so now he is in class 6...The next time *I entered the game the score was u(crazy) -4 and me (krazzy) 3...Do u really think that the previous player was me...so noobish acting..my brother is noob in playing..He whole day play GTA-SA....(with infinite health)

Second Point:-
Gagan said that next 2 rounds will be on ur server so for that reason i gave my keyboard to my brother to play urt on my server...he is really a kid in playing...

So our match will then only continue when u host...ok...understand it...Gagan said this...ok..

Third Point:-
I hosted the server that time just because u r not able to host and sunny was willing to play urt...ok get it..

Host server and me and gagan will come...no more round in my server...I gonna kick my brother...
*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

WTF!


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

Bijli ((((((((((((((((((


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Get a freakshow UPS!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## hsr (Mar 7, 2009)

lol 

direct ac rules


----------



## REY619 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gagan's server died.. RIP.. 
People join here */connect 117.200.228.9*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't connect.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

Any server up?

P.S- Is RSA dead these days?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 7, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Any server up?
> 
> P.S- Is RSA dead these days?


Yes it is


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

It was fun to the extreme only until CTF came into the scene. CTF is the most boring type. Bomb and TDM FTW! I'm sort of addicted to the game


----------



## Pain (Mar 7, 2009)

some one really has to get a domain up for hellsheaven players even if it isnt hellsheaven.com and stuff, more organised than a single thread


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

It will be up soon. I got in touch with lisssa, she said kougom is resetting something.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

Well that was fun. After a long time I played 'capture the flag' and it felt good. GG guys


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

Today i hosted for the first time..man it was awesome...we played for continous 3 hours ..we had a lot of fun in ctf..

anyways if u want i host the server tonight.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

@hari_sanker_r
You wanted to see my photograph? Here is my photo:

<check_pm>


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

It ain't advisable to show your photos on internet that too publically. Delete it!


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

^ kk, agreed.


----------



## dHr (Mar 7, 2009)

anybody playing or hosting?


----------



## toofan (Mar 7, 2009)

any one hosting


----------



## dHr (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job team!but |CC|z were awesome


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 7, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't connect.


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 7, 2009)

/connect 117.200.225.29

Join In


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

@ gagan no pm???


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> When this f**king RSA Hellsheaven.co.za gonna be up..I am tired of hosting the server


hmmmmm ****ing?


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

> *Krazzy*


rsa will come back when it has finished this


----------



## shayanthebest (Mar 8, 2009)

Plese help me. I installed urban terror and clicked on pay online no server appeared. What may I do ? Cn I join the DIGIT Clan?How?


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

shayanthebest said:


> *pay online*



did you mean play online ?

and if so, click on get server list and then again on ping, select the server that has the lowest value, plus look if the no of players is 0 if yes, try next one


you are now part of the DF clan, just add [DF] in front of your name


----------



## Pain (Mar 8, 2009)

ok, more info into why no servers are showing up if that is the problem. some pointers make sure the source is set to online ect. mess around with the filters coz sumthin funny goes on with that, then if that doesnt work click get new list then refresh ok, give it a go


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

*BTW Anybody Interested in playing now..*

Should I host..(and note no 1vs1,i m fed up of it)


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Pain said:


> ok, more info into why no servers are showing up if that is the problem. some pointers make sure the source is set to online ect. mess around with the filters coz sumthin funny goes on with that, then if that doesnt work click get new list then refresh ok, give it a go


This happens also to me. The Master Server List goes down.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

f*ck the master list...*I m really in bad mood today...*


Anyone wanna play UrT now
Should I host???

Guys host the server,i will not host and i will come there to play..


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> and note no 1vs1,i m fed up of it


hahahahahahaha 

I very well know that you got this 1on1 1vs1 syndrome from the kids @ Hellsheaven.


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

Pain said:


> ok, more info into why no servers are showing up if that is the problem. some pointers make sure the source is set to online ect. mess around with the filters coz sumthin funny goes on with that, then if that doesnt work click get new list then refresh ok, give it a go



+1 here too



@gagan lol *vaibhavtek era* i started a new thread abt it

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110302


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

*Host dude, gagan can u just host...plz..*



gagandeep said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> I very well know that you got this 1on1 1vs1 syndrome from the kids @ Hellsheaven.



ROFL

*boldt.us/4556-3/ROFL_MAO

But 100% True..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> +1 here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolumad?


----------



## dHr (Mar 8, 2009)

koi hai kya kaha mar gaye sab ke sab?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

*/connect snip*

sorry dHr come in...


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

If you all hate Hellsheaven so much, then please don't come to play on it when it will be up.

I'll myself take care of that. It will not take a minute for me to ban you. 

Also, Kougom doesn't even play this game and wanted to close this server very back, but seeing the popularity, the server is still up.  Downtimes happen and they are paying for the server just for us, we need to respect that.

Secondly, all the kids, please get out of this thread. Don't make your kiddish fantasies public. If you want to argue on toys, fight through PMs.

"Jiski theli ka khayo, ussi mein thuko"....Is this correct?  So, STFU all and get back to work.


----------



## dHr (Mar 8, 2009)

hi guys sorry i can't  play now have to go somewhere but ya i have once get in to krazzy's server and the god know what was there.
ne way i want to say that what you guys think about twitter i think it is better way to communicate if your reply is positive then join me at twiiter i have named it as "DFClan" and do speakout here whatever you want or think when you see this.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

downloading the game 40% done but i donno how to play any game online can someone help me


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> krazzy is GAY!!!!
> he said he would f*** kougom!



ok first of all we r friend so *control ur tongue..I never said u words like Gay...blah blah...

and who the f*ck is this kougom

*


gagandeep said:


> If you all hate Hellsheaven so much, then please don't come to play on it when it will be up.
> 
> I'll myself take care of that. It will not take a minute for me to ban you.


 
Calm down..Hell is down and i love Hell so i m bored and became  and in bad mood.



> Secondly, all the kids, please get out of this thread. Don't make your kiddish fantasies public. If you want to argue on toys, fight through PMs.
> 
> "Jiski theli ka khayo, ussi mein thuko"....Is this correct?  So, STFU all and get back to work.



STFU.....I need to go back to work and my work is playing...*Koi host karo nahi to mein mar gaya...bacha lo mujhe...host karo server...PLEASE,,,*



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> downloading the game 40% done but i donno how to play any game online can someone help me



download if u find any ip here like */connect xx.xx.xxx.xxx then hit console key (~) and type the same thing there and join...if no one host then go the play online and search for server...if ur master list is f*cked up like gagan master list then go and jump in well as i m going to do...

Really I am in very bad mood today....
*

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_LJesSYsA6cs/RdWiRZ0rduI/AAAAAAAAAI0/FMJzYkV91Do/s400/Calvin-bad-mood.gif


----------



## kalpik (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, FINAL warning to everyone. I see one more offtopic/personal comment, and ill close this thread and ban the concerned people.


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont care what mood u are in, but you need to cut your tounge boy
if you are so disturbed with this game and rsa it would be my pleasure to report you (which i have already done)
learn to respect others man, not just by saying he rocks or he is good.
First accept them then say, dont flatter


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 8, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Ok, FINAL warning to everyone. I see one more offtopic/personal comment, and ill close this thread and ban the concerned people.


Please don't close the thread. Just kick out those who spoil it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

*/connect snip
*


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

i have req kalpik to close the other i have strted, now im muted fine sh1sh1r?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

sorry kalpik

join

*/connect snip host..plz..
*


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone hosting?


----------



## skippednote (Mar 8, 2009)

anyone hosting


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

*/connect 59.93.197.11 *


----------



## hsr (Mar 8, 2009)

*/connect google.com*


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

^^Rofl.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

any1 hosting??
Krazzy's server is laggy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> */connect google.com*



lolureal?


----------



## skippednote (Mar 8, 2009)

Join 117.200.227.63


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

the server lags

CAN'T HOST UrT SEVER

```
ioq3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
E:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000_assets.pk3 (7933 files)
E:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000.pk3 (99 files)
E:\UrbanTerror/q3ut4

----------------------
8032 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
execing q3config.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
execing chat.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:27965
Hostname: and
IP: 192.168.1.33
Couldn't write q3config.cfg.
exec server.cfg
execing server.cfg
sv_maxclients will be changed upon restarting.
------ Server Initialization ------
Server: ut4_kingdom
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
E:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000_assets.pk3 (7933 files)
E:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000.pk3 (99 files)
E:\UrbanTerror/q3ut4

----------------------
16064 files in pk3 files
Loading vm file vm/qagame.qvm...
VM file qagame compiled to 1870844 bytes of code
qagame loaded in 34524832 bytes on the hunk
------- Game Initialization -------
gamename: q3ut4
gamedate: Dec 21 2007
Not logging to disk.
Warmup:
2 teams with 64 entities
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------
Resolving master3.idsoftware.com
master3.idsoftware.com resolved to 192.246.40.56:27950
Sending heartbeat to master3.idsoftware.com
Resolving master0.gamespy.com
master0.gamespy.com resolved to 207.38.11.174:27950
Sending heartbeat to master0.gamespy.com
Resolving q3master.barrysworld.com:27950
q3master.barrysworld.com:27950 resolved to 213.221.183.68:27950
Sending heartbeat to q3master.barrysworld.com:27950
Resolving clanservers.net
clanservers.net resolved to 208.167.241.123:27950
Sending heartbeat to clanservers.net
Couldn't write q3config.cfg.
Hitch warning: 18434 msec frame time
```

Help me plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## toofan (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't connect there.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

If someone can tell me how to host a proper server then I can host. Please tell me step by step.


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> If someone can tell me how to host a proper server then I can host. Please tell me step by step.



1) Download this *server.cfg *file*: *www.mediafire.com/?kfdrc15ug4m*
2) Copy it in your *UrbanTerror/q3ut4* folder and replace the old file.
3) Open Urban Terror (the game), open console by using *~* and type */exec server.cfg *and press ENTER.
4) Lastly, go to this site: www.showmyip.com to know your IP address and post it on the forum.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

di the server crash??


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 8, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> di the server crash??


Yes it did.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 8, 2009)

who's hosting??


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

*~snipped~*

Only 6 slots.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

DaAm "Server Is Full"


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> 1) Download this *server.cfg *file*: *www.mediafire.com/?kfdrc15ug4m*
> 2) Copy it in your *UrbanTerror/q3ut4* folder and replace the old file.
> 3) Open Urban Terror (the game), open console by using *~* and type */exec server.cfg *and press ENTER.
> 4) Lastly, go to this site: www.showmyip.com to know your IP address and post it on the forum.


Okay Thanks.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

Anybody hosting..??

I am not willing to host...so plz host...


----------



## toofan (Mar 8, 2009)

It simple start willing to host the server.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

chal tu bolta to host karta hu..

*/connect snip

PLZ HOST...I wont host....
*


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

*~snipped~*

I'll not be there though.


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2009)

anyone hosting?,
if not, i can host


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2009)

People sleep unlike you.


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2009)

ironical


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

11:45 : hullap post

Is that time to host...??


----------



## hsr (Mar 9, 2009)

hullap = bot


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

some1 host plz...............................
When is RSA going to be up??

hullap host plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

gagan plz upload the server.cfg file again.
This one seems corrupt
I get a message saying 


> g_configstring *SOMETHING*



TRY THIS


> */connect 59.178.57.53
> *


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Cant connect dude...


----------



## toofan (Mar 9, 2009)

Is palying against Bots in my own pc will be helpful in training myself better?
And where to get these bots and how to work with them.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^
No..dont play with bots...they are just n00best player..i played and i killed 50 and they killed me 2 times....they r noob....


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont think so
Moreover Bots aren't supported in Urban Terror 4.1 So the server is most likely to crash.

If you want to enable bots, do the following

1.Start Server
2.type bot_enable 1
3.Reload the server
4.Type /addbot Cheetah 1/2/3/4/5-->THESE ARE THE LEVELS
5.Repeat for more bots

krazzy host plz


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 9, 2009)

I will host.

/connect 59.184.244.203


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

krazzy hosting too

krazzy join ectasy server

can't connect ectasy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

cant connect viper

*/connect 
*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

can't connect krazzy


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 9, 2009)

Try now...

59.184.244.203


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

cant connect krazzy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

can't connect


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

*/connect snip
* 
^^ U can surely connect...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

try 
/connect 59.178.57.53


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

cant connect crazy...

All come here..

/connect snip


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

*/connect 59.178.57.53
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

Will u guys come on my server...


/connect snip


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

can't connect!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 9, 2009)

Can't connect to any servers. Hey, just decide who is hosting then go accordingly. 

So, who's hosting?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

I am able to connect through the new window(new game)...

*/connect snip*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

idk


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

IDK MEANS WHAT ???????

OMG!! CONNECT GUYS...ECASTY TRY MY SERVER..

/connect snip


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

> Pinging 59.93.185.84 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Request timed out.
> Request timed out.
> ...


can't connect!!

i dont know=idk


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 9, 2009)

Not working and whats up with the forum. so fckin slow.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

*/connect snip*

forum is slow..

I am not hosting..U guys host and i will come to play..


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

i can't host!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hey I am trying to host and dedicated server...just check if it is in ur master list....
*
If not then i will host non-dedicated server...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

TRY THIS


> */connect 59.178.57.53*



krazzy try my server

my firewall and anti virus are off!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Dude cant connect...

try..

*/connect i m not hosting

bye...
*


----------



## toofan (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats this new game in our thread. They stopped playing UrT. Now they play host host.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

> Whats this new game in our thread. They stopped playing UrT. Now they play host host.


Not host host, The game is Roast the Host...............................
Since you have to ruin the host's computer by heating it up!!!


----------



## hsr (Mar 9, 2009)

lmao crazy


----------



## Indyan (Mar 9, 2009)

how do i set proxy settings in urt?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone host.....


----------



## dHr (Mar 9, 2009)

/connect 124.125.156.30:27962


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

great game got addicted to it as soon as i downloaded it....really awesome


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 9, 2009)

join in

/connect 117.200.226.89


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 10, 2009)

When this RSA Hell gonna be up...Longest Deed till ever...

@pc_game_lover2004

Why dont u come on our server when we host....??


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> When this RSA Hell gonna be up...Longest Deed till ever...
> 
> @pc_game_lover2004
> 
> Why dont u come on our server when we host....??


ya sure bro but how to do so...
i just start the game and refresh the server list and select an appropriate server..
how to join your server bro


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

Just installed the game. The graphics don't look as good as America's Army, but the servers are located nearer to me (Yay! low ping!). Anyone know how to play this offline with bots for practise???


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Just installed the game. The graphics don't look as good as America's Army, but the servers are located nearer to me (Yay! low ping!). Anyone know how to play this offline with bots for practise???


it can't be bro


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2009)

You can find the instructions for playing with bots on this thread itself I think. Just do a serach for urban terror and bots and you will find it. If you google for the same you can find the instructions as well.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

^^Found hullap's post. I have a question though. If I start a server, won't other people join it? I mean I want to try it offline. Is there a way to do so?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't believe so or at least out fo the so many times I have done it I have yet to see anyone log in.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 10, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> ya sure bro but how to do so...
> i just start the game and refresh the server list and select an appropriate server..
> how to join your server bro



we usually post something like:-

*/connect 59.xx.xxx.xx*

Do u notice...??

Just hit the ~ key below esc key and type the same thing there or copy-paste the whole thing there and press enter, u will be in our server with ping less than 70 or so...



alexanderthegreat said:


> Just installed the game. The graphics don't look as good as America's Army, but the servers are located nearer to me (Yay! low ping!). *Anyone know how to play this offline with bots for practise???*



I prefer not to play with bots..they r the noobest player..u can kill them even with close eyes ....Just play online to improve ur skill.


Anybody hosting or should I host now..???


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

I must be noobier than the bots! I just tried to play using /addbot puma. That guy pwned me. He got me 10 times. I got him 7 times. Oh, and how do I change my in game name?

@Krazzy Warrior: Are you hosting? Can I join?

EDIT: Man, this game is completely different from America's Army! Even the guns feel weird!


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Found hullap's post. I have a question though. If I start a server, won't other people join it? I mean I want to try it offline. Is there a way to do so?



yes, if you start the server from the /exec command, it would only create a private server, meaning only those who know your ip can join in.
setting the server to local would be another option (please ask gagandeep about hosting, he knows well) try /set dedicated 1 in command line.

PS. to increase the difficulty of bots, the number in the addbot command can be increased to 9
also play with a max of 4 bots, a higher no. means higher chances of crash


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

^^I'm done with bots! I just cant kill them enough. They seem to pwn me everytime. And I seem to run out of bullets everytime too! Maybe I should try humans! Anyone hosting right now?


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

^^playing with bots is fun. They always take a same path so that we can camp and shootem in teh hed 

i could have hosted, but some werid thing is not letting any outer connections.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

^^Check the firewall exceptions list as well as your antivirus's exception list.

Also, camping doesn't help! I run out of bullets.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 10, 2009)

hosting

*/connect snip

*Just hit the ~ key below esc key and type the same thing there or copy-paste the whole thing there and press enter, u will be in our server with ping less than 70 or so...


----------



## Pain (Mar 10, 2009)

urban terror was at its peak as a mod to quake then u could just clikc start server and add up to 10 bots per team now u gotta go through all the damn config files and codes


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior: The game keeps displaying "awaiting connection... xx". Doesn't work. Also, Have you got an Xfire id?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ I m not hosting now..

Check after an hour or so...

and I have an xfire id but i dont use it..


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> we usually post something like:-
> 
> */connect 59.xx.xxx.xx*
> 
> ...


ok bro you will be posting the servers when ur playing or is there something permanently and what is the meaning of ping


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

all my firewalls are disabled and shut down, no antivirus and all ports are properly forwarded 

try this, if doesn't pls inform


/connect 117.196.166.163


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 10, 2009)

^^Forum behaved strangely after you posted. I could not check. (Did you hack??? )

Also, @pc_game_lover: ping means the no. of milliseconds a packet requires to travel from and to you. Bada hai to behtar hai!


----------



## hsr (Mar 10, 2009)

^^no i did not


----------



## toofan (Mar 10, 2009)

this website is the slowest of all. It ..............


----------



## hullap (Mar 10, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^I'm done with bots! I just cant kill them enough. They seem to pwn me everytime. And I seem to run out of bullets everytime too! Maybe I should try humans! Anyone hosting right now?



you can change the difficulty of bots


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Forum behaved strangely after you posted. I could not check. (Did you hack??? )
> 
> Also, @pc_game_lover: ping means the no. of milliseconds a packet requires to travel from and to you. Bada hai to behtar hai!


bigger the better or smaller the better


----------



## hullap (Mar 10, 2009)

whos [DF]Latiosowns!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and [DF]K.O


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

Anybody hosting?


----------



## toofan (Mar 10, 2009)

all busy with asking who is hosting. and when someone hosts , there was no one to play.

Gagan is the best host.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to get something straight. Bots difficulty can be adjusted. They don't have foolproof AI or anything and are pretty much meant to be be cannon fodder. However once you hit the max difficulty. You pop your head outside and I can guarantee you that you would probably be dead. 

Id like to see the above poster play with 5 lvl 5 bots and play with his eyes closed and kill them all.


----------



## toofan (Mar 10, 2009)

asking me?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2009)

> asking me?


Sorry , not you. I meant the person who said that bots are way too easy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^ You actually paid attention to that bot thingy!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 11, 2009)

toofan said:


> Gagan is the best host.


+1

Hari where r u...Post the thing that I asked u on CC server....



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> bigger the better or smaller the better



smaller the better...



pc_game_lover2004 said:


> ok bro you will be posting the servers when ur playing or is there something permanently and what is the meaning of ping



Till now we don't have any permanent server but gagan and other are thinking of having a permanent server soon...!!


----------



## hsr (Mar 11, 2009)

@krazzy, go to opendns(dot)com and from there any nub can configure DNS


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 11, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @krazzy, go to opendns(dot)com and from there any nub can configure DNS



I went to open DNS but sh!t my router was not there...I went to DLINK..> And my router is DSL-502T which was not there...help plz....300+ ping !CC! server pwn me...

And btw 100 page of this thread..hehe


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Hari..I changed the DNS of the computer and some decrease in ping...


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2009)

In which server do you guys play these days?


----------



## hsr (Mar 11, 2009)

*/connect 61.125.195.20:27960*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/61.125.195.20:27960/b_560x95.png


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 11, 2009)

that one is japan playground... any other server with low pings


----------



## toofan (Mar 11, 2009)

All come to the following server

-ADHosting- TDM|ad-
/connect 61.125.195.20:27960

[DF]Viper , [DF]shoot_um_up and I palyed at this server.
I was getting pings of 186, You might get even low.

Come there i am going there.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2009)

Played today at that server. Was kicking some serious butt!


----------



## toofan (Mar 11, 2009)

how much time will RSA take. Is it closed for good now.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ADHosting is a new server. I got this clue by seeing the player scores.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 12, 2009)

Offtopic: Toofan I just forgot about the Avatar which I had to make for u...By the way can i just put ur name Toofan in ur avatar..With some style..It will look cool..

Ontopic: 10 days passed since RSA Hellsheaven.co.za is down..What the owner is doing...I played over |CC|Clans Japan#1 server and my ping  350-450 ....Omg!! they just pwn me....My bullet goes nowhere in this high ping...And on which other server u guys plays ??? And any suggestion to decrease the ping..

BTW anyone hosting tonight...Gagan..???


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

@Shady_inc:

Did you try that vsp thing?

It gets automatically updated if it is also hosted from the same machine on which UrT server is running.

But I want to know whether we can host it on some other machine & update it by copying the log from the machine on which UrT server is running. I mean to say running the stats and server from 2 machines. I hope you are understanding what I mean to say. 

Currently, I don't have any computer.


----------



## toofan (Mar 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> -ADHosting- TDM|ad-
> /connect 61.125.195.20:27960



All friends come here
 Gagan come here.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

^ no computer.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 12, 2009)

^^I don't have slightest clue as to how to set up LAMP on XP.Have did it successfully on Arch, but no clue how to do it in windows.
Will have to do a good bit of online reading first, I guess.

Anyway, try joining my server.
*/connect no more*
sv_maxclients is set to 5.Will reduce it further if game lags.[Have 128 kbps upload.]


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> -ADHosting- TDM|ad-
> /connect 61.125.195.20:27960



Ya!! I play here and get ping of around 350-400...It is |CC|Clans Japan#1 server..people pwn me here...
See I have already described my situation there..  BELOW...



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played over |CC|Clans Japan#1 server and my ping  350-450 ....Omg!! they just pwn me....My bullet goes nowhere in this high ping...And on which other server u guys plays ??? And any suggestion to decrease the ping..


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn..Crashed mid-way for whatever reason.! 
Try again /connect no more


----------



## hsr (Mar 12, 2009)

japan's server rocks!
low ping (better than RSA) abt 120-180


----------



## dHr (Mar 13, 2009)

look at this album is it looking like a DF logo?i know they are vry rough but created in very short time and may be created better if you like

*picasaweb.google.com/24dhruv/DF?authkey=Gv1sRgCLiW4re5gODIhgE#


----------



## toofan (Mar 13, 2009)

@Krazy, Yes  I want "toofan" word in my avatar.(thanks)

@gagan: OOOPs thats why u r not seen these days.

dhr that third one is looking nice with reddish background.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 13, 2009)

> look at this album is it looking like a DF logo?i know they are vry rough but created in very short time and may be created better if you like
> 
> *picasaweb.google.com/24dhruv/...iW4re5gODIhgE#


 


> @Krazy, Yes I want "toofan" word in my avatar.(thanks)
> 
> @gagan: OOOPs thats why u r not seen these days.
> 
> dhr that third one is looking nice with reddish background.


 
You both are going off-topic. Couldn't you post in Krazzy's "Request Siggy" thread Toofan???


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone hosting now???


----------



## Pain (Mar 13, 2009)

u make avs krazzy?


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 13, 2009)

try connecting


> /connect 192.168.1.33:27965



It works when i tried connecting from another instance


----------



## Pain (Mar 13, 2009)

i thought urban terrow portal was 27960 why has that one got 27965?


----------



## hsr (Mar 13, 2009)

^^that's port of Quake 3 i guess


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 13, 2009)

some1 host plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
OR SHOULD I TRY???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

Pain said:


> u make avs krazzy?



yup dude...check the sticky thread in Chit Chat Section..


hosting:-

*/connect snip..bijli..*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 13, 2009)

Take my XFire ID and tell me whenever couple of u guys wanna play, these I'm wasting my UL connection on PORN! bumpyshah is my XFire ID


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

*/connect 59.93.178.73 *


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 13, 2009)

^^Doesn't work. UrT keeps awaiting connection.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

Open Urt..Hit ~ key type */connect snip * press enter...u will come for sure...

*Make sure that u have allowed urban terror in ur firewalls..*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I have a weird problem..

I played over |CC|Clan Japan#1 server and during the day-time i.e 7-12 pm i get good ping around 200 but after 1 PM or so my ping starts going 400...Why so..

Gagan do u know how to lower ping??? And I cant change ISP..My ISP is BSNL..Plz guys help...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 13, 2009)

doesnt work krazzzy
try
*/connect 192.168.1.33:27966*


Its *27966* not *27960*!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Pinging 192.168.1.33 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 192.168.1.33: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> Reply from 192.168.1.33: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
> ...


Its receiving messages!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*/connect snipped*


----------



## hsr (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ dude, why won't you accept something that's given to you? as for lowering, the only way you can do is use Open dns, and the experts say it doesn't still i get some low pings, and still you dont want to use it and then again lower your ping, it is impossible to do so because you are using BSNL and no one can lower your ping because no one is assigning you a ping, and it is given by the server, maybe you should try to move the server more closely from japan to like, delhi or buy your own server and play in it or do what ever you like.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ dude, why won't you accept something that's given to you? as for lowering, the only way you can do is use Open dns, and the experts say it doesn't still i get some low pings, and still you dont want to use it and then again lower your ping, it is impossible to do so because you are using BSNL and no one can lower your ping because no one is assigning you a ping, and it is given by the server, maybe you should try to move the server more closely from japan to like, delhi or buy your own server and play in it or do what ever you like.



I used the opendns thing and it didnt helped me much....
I am pwned by Ping...The only thing I can do is get pwned over japan#1 server during day due to high ping and then at night pwn other DF player at our hosted server due to low ping...I am bored during day time....Even my GF dont come on orkut...she is out of station...

*BTW Hari thinking of playing now..Should I host now..*


----------



## hsr (Mar 13, 2009)

*www.heykobe.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/hell-frozen-over.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

Hehe.

*cache.kotaku.com/assets/images/kotaku/2008/05/gamerHell.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## skippednote (Mar 13, 2009)

Is Someone Hostin


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

*/connect snip..It was fun...
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

bassam904 let me say u one thing:-

You always remain stable and try to hit the enemy..This will not help u to kill a good player...You were not able to kill me...Just try to move left and right and try to keep ur crosshair intact at the enemy..you will need some practice to be in perfect in this..I practiced alot and now i am able to move and hit..Just move and hit..if u learn this well then u can beat good players otherwise u can only beat n00b players...you have improved a lot quite from the time u started...so u r *not* n00b....just practice moving and hitting and u will become good player... Have Fun...
*
Anyone hosting this night..I wont host this night..*


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2009)

i can host


----------



## skippednote (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanx Krazzy


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 13, 2009)

Saala power cut chalu ho gaya idhaar.. twice it went in 2 hrs span of time. -.-

give me the ip if any one is hosting.


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2009)

/connect home.madhurs.com


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 13, 2009)

^^Lags a lot.Lag-o-meter literally in yellow zone the whole time..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> bassam904 let me say u one thing:-
> 
> You always remain stable and try to hit the enemy..This will not help u to kill a good player...You were not able to kill me...Just try to move left and right and try to keep ur crosshair intact at the enemy..you will need some practice to be in perfect in this..I practiced alot and now i am able to move and hit..Just move and hit..if u learn this well then u can beat good players otherwise u can only beat n00b players...you have improved a lot quite from the time u started...so u r *not* n00b....just practice moving and hitting and u will become good player... Have Fun...
> *
> Anyone hosting this night..I wont host this night..*





bassam904 said:


> Thanx Krazzy



Recount all good player u have seen....Hari,Toofan,Crazykiller,Krazzy Warrior,Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...*We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....

*One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@dHr

Here is the script u asked me..

1. Open *C:\Urban Terror\q3ut4 *directory
2. Right Click on *autoexec.cfg* file and select open with *Notepad*
3. Copy the below script to the bottom of the notepad (don't edit anything in the script)

```
bind v say Boom!! I did a perfect HeAdShOt with my $weapon..!!
```
4. While playing Urt Game press *V* key and the thing Boom!! I did a perfect HeAdShOt..!! will appear on the screen..


----------



## Pain (Mar 13, 2009)

ok here are a few tips to get a better accuracy. 1 set ur crosshair to a single dot in a colour that stands out, another few ideas are u can use a laser sight to improve your acc that works or you can use a silencer to stop the muzzle flash from distracting you or blocking your target. but the main trick is to keep moving never sit still always ove it will make a snipers job harder to track and hit you and it will b harder in a skirmish for a player to take you on


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 13, 2009)

Sabhi Shehri Aatunkwadi, is Untercomputer Jaal k thikaaney pe pahunche
117.200.50.177
Nivedenkarta
Plasma_Snake(bumpyshah) avum Hullap


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 13, 2009)

^^Ya to fir intelligence ne tumhara adda khoj liya ya to fir mera shehri atankwaadi khel kriya nahi kar raha hai. "jod ka intajaar...x" (Awaiting connection...xx) likh ke 1 se 30 tak ginti ginta hai. Madad karo bhai log!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 13, 2009)

BSNL se sampark tootne k kaaran ab naya adda 117.200.49.37 pe hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2009)

Kuch hi ksano ke bheetar main bhi is adde ki or kooch karunga


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 13, 2009)

When I search for servers, there ain't any. What's the god darn problem?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 13, 2009)

^^Khel ke maja aa gaya! I realized that I'm a noob in this game. Complete noob! 
For those who were confused about who the hell that "1337_n008" was, that was me . Ain't I the devilish noob?


----------



## toofan (Mar 14, 2009)

I too tried to connect but the server was not up.


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

please stop hindi - just look at my 8th std marks and say 50/100 

since then, hindi for me is only on TV and Movies


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone hosting right now? I can't host, I've got a download/upload limit (BSNL)


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ same here, outta limit  (thanks to thepiratebay )


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

Hari and other are u willing to play Urt now...I can host...Reply fast...


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

phew!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior: I can play now! Sorry for the late response (Electricity problems).


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

*/connect snip*

Come on dude...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

^^What happened? You're not playing on it. The server's empty and kinda spooky.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ Ya!! I played much and then i went to do some work but I left the server up till 12:45 PM....Toofan even entered after sometime but i was not there...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

^^And who's this "Pain"??? He pwned me as soon as you left. I only managed to annoy him by spawn nading him to kill him thrice.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^And who's this "Pain"??? He pwned me as soon as you left. I only managed to annoy him by spawn nading him to kill him thrice.



Didnt I pwn u same as pain...btw pain is a member of this Thinkdigit Forum..

BTW Should I Host now...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah go on! By the way, I am NOT gonna rate people on a scale of how they pwned me (Seems weird, you see?)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

dood not wrking


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

some host right now plzzzzzz


----------



## Pain (Mar 14, 2009)

haha u didnt pwn me! no one pwns me they just beat me badly
and i was lagging! leave me alone.....DONT JUDGE ME!


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

host a server plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

Krazzy is hosting
/connect 59.93.217.190


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

/connect snipped!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

Bye!! Server Closed...Hehe..It was max fun today at my server...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

TRY

*/connect 192.168.1.33:27966*

ITS 27966 not 27960!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
TRY

*/connect 192.168.1.33:27966*

ITS 27966 not 27960!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OR maybe

TRY 

*/connect 59.178.149.229*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OR maybe

TRY 

*/connect 59.178.149.229:27966*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*It opens When I try 192.168.1.33:27966 from another UrT window!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*It opens When I try 192.168.1.33:27966 from another UrT window!*


----------



## dHr (Mar 14, 2009)

is it a joke?


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

I am in dedicated mode, use this ip and tell me if working or not
*/connect 117.196.163.16:27960*


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

*It also worked when i tried from my other computer!!!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
TRY PLZZZZZZZ
/connect 192.168.1.33:27966
                 OR
/connect 59.178.149.229:27966


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> I am in dedicated mode, use this ip and tell me if working or not
> */connect 117.196.163.16:27960*





Crazykiller said:


> *It also worked when i tried from my other computer!!!*
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




Cant connect anyone....

Host plz....


----------



## dHr (Mar 14, 2009)

once i hosted it was lagging much otherwise i will host


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

power gone guys, try this :

*/connect 117.196.165.155:27960*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

Some hindi:- Aaare koi host karo....Hari ke bacche...crazy ke chache...host karo


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

frequent power cuts here, thunderstorm on the way. Maybe next time, but i am happy that i am able to host.

tomorrow morning from 6-8 am

i cant say when will disconnect, bcoz of power cut.

*/connect 117.196.163.127:27960*


----------



## skippednote (Mar 14, 2009)

Someone Hosting


----------



## Pain (Mar 14, 2009)

crazzy 27966 is ur area no one can get on but u, the urban terror port is 27960 same as almost all other ID engine game around


----------



## skippednote (Mar 14, 2009)

/connect 117.198.227.246


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ Cant connect..

*Awaiting Connection.........xx*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Guys u host and after ur server is down u let ur ip be posted in digit forum...see above post...just remove it...write snip....it create confusion..


----------



## skippednote (Mar 14, 2009)

/connect 117.198.224.112


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

try 
*/connect 59.178.149.229*


Its dedicated so tell me if it works!!!


----------



## skippednote (Mar 14, 2009)

^
nO


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 14, 2009)

i am hosting

/connect 117.200.227.168


----------



## skippednote (Mar 14, 2009)

^
nOt working


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 14, 2009)

^try now ....i forgot to execute the server file.


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

Power cut still prevails ....

*/connect #sniped#*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's my xfire id: creepyghost. If anyone hosts, could you guys please notify me if I'm online on xfire?


----------



## skippednote (Mar 14, 2009)

/connect 117.198.226.232


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 14, 2009)

^^Still up.? I can't connwect...


----------



## toofan (Mar 14, 2009)

it would be up for only 5 minutes because I m trying form 7.45.

Where is gagan only he hosts stable servers.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok...lemme (try to) host
*connect no more*


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 14, 2009)

nvm


----------



## hsr (Mar 14, 2009)

Server up guys : 

*/connect #owned#
*


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

guys, i have managed to dns the ip, so whenever the server is up, use this to connect.

*/connect urt.mooo.com*

btw, server is up now


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Cant connect..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 15, 2009)

Laaaazy sunday! Anyone hosting???


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

server up, can't tell when wiil go ofline
*
/connect urt.mooo.com*


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

i'm in game come on guys


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

if i don't see ppl till 2:55 , server shall be killed


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm online! just in time too! Bring it on!


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry I'm gonna study this afternoon.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone HOsting


> /connect urt.mooo.com


This ain't workin


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

@Hari

Cant connect.....*Host normally i.e. host and give the ip*...plz host i wont host...


----------



## skippednote (Mar 15, 2009)

^ U host Krazzy
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
/connect 117.200.53.145

Bumpyshah is hosting


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 15, 2009)

^^No one's online on that server! Come on people!


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

server up, as usual, on the verge of powercuts

bomb mode, kingdom

*/connect urt.mooo.com*


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

^Go to plasma_snake's server.
/connect 117.200.53.145


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

Crazykiller's IP 192.168.1.x makes me go lmao.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## dHr (Mar 15, 2009)

this moo mooooooo server is not working for me is it down or what?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Currently I down..Go here...

*/connect 117.200.53.145*


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

for all hosting server, when u r ready and start hosting, paste this in ur address bar and press go, urt.mooo.com will be assigned with your IP. nothing else needed (to explain, it would take centuries  )




> *freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/update.php?U2J4bU8wTVRTTUlBQVVNcEc5WTozNDUwNjYz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

^^   cant understand...i mean cant understand the english...plz write clearly..


----------



## hsr (Mar 15, 2009)

dude, when u are hosting, visit this link otherwise, don't even think of clicking it


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Got that...
But I don't want that urt.mooo.com....I want something like hullap have home.hullap.com i mean i want to assign my own name or words...how to do that...


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

@Krazzy- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1065992&postcount=2788


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

*@GAGANDEEP*



> Originally Posted by *Krazzy Warrior**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _bassam904 let me say u one thing:-
> 
> You always remain stable and try to hit the enemy..This will not help u to kill a good player...You were not able to kill me...Just try to move left and right and try to keep ur crosshair intact at the enemy..you will need some practice to be in perfect in this..I practiced alot and now i am able to move and hit..Just move and hit..if u learn this well then u can beat good players otherwise u can only beat n00b players...you have improved a lot quite from the time u started...so u r *not* n00b....just practice moving and hitting and u will become good player... Have Fun..._





> Originally Posted by *bassam904**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Thanx Krazzy_





Krazzy Warrior said:


> Recount all good player u have seen....Hari,Toofan,Crazykiller,Krazzy Warrior,Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...*We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> *One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...





Pain said:


> ok here are a few tips to get a better accuracy. 1 set ur crosshair to a single dot in a colour that stands out, another few ideas are u can use a laser sight to improve your acc that works or you can use a silencer to stop the muzzle flash from distracting you or blocking your target. but the main trick is to keep moving never sit still always ove it will make a snipers job harder to track and hit you and it will b harder in a skirmish for a player to take you on



Some Hindi:- Maine aur pain ne to tips post kiya chal *gagan* tu bhi koi tips post kar...

@To all

Download these maps..
*ut4_freakjumps.pk3*     <- *sex-e.clanservers.com/Downloads/details/id=7.html
*ut4_quickfight.pk3* <- *sex-e.clanservers.com/Downloads/details/id=35.html

^^ These maps are good and when we will host we can play on this map..

@Beta_Testing
*Give the link dude for video...*

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


beta testing said:


> @Krazzy- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1065992&postcount=2788



got that...I saw that..but u said gagan tips so i was confused..anyway thanks..


----------



## dHr (Mar 15, 2009)

@^^ i am not agreed it will give opposition more time to shoot you
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
now enough i am going to play on some other server good bye


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Recount all good player u have seen....Beta_testing, Hustler, Kl@w-24, Toofan, CountFragula, Krazzy Warrior, Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...*We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> *One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...


I had never felt the need of jumping in my G36 days. I used to be like an aimbot with G36 but I sucked at sniping in those days. My aim is poor with G36 now thats why I jump to save my ass but I don't know why I am good with SR8 now. I can't control G36 now. 

My only advice will be to put the mini-map at the bottom of the screen especially in bomb mode. It keeps you reminded about the locations of your teammates. When you are left alone in the end in bomb mode, just keep looking at the mini-map and see where your teammate's arrow disappeared. You will have a rough idea about the location of your opponent as logically he will be around where he killed your teammate.

Secondly, new players should use and focus on using one weapon at first. Changing weapons everyday thinking that you are bad at using the weapon will not help you. Give yourself and the weapon some time to be friends. 
My suggestion start with Lr300 or M4 with a silencer or laser depending on your choice. Note: Ump45 and Mp5k are to be carried as secondary weapons not primary.
Crounching helps to regain stamina faster and using the default crosshair and the default controls as far as possible is best. 

My hands paining now, I typed all that on mobile.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone HOstin


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I had never felt the need of jumping in my G36 days. I used to be like an aimbot with G36 but I sucked at sniping in those days. My aim is poor with G36 now thats why I jump to save my ass but I don't know why I am good with SR8 now. I can't control G36 now.



LOL!!! Even I noticed that u cant play very good with G36 nowdays...And u rock with SR8..



gagandeep said:


> My only advice will be to put the mini-map at the bottom of the screen especially in bomb mode. It keeps you reminded about the locations of your teammates. When you are left alone in the end in bomb mode, just keep looking at the mini-map and see where your teammate's arrow disappeared. You will have a rough idea about the location of your opponent as logically he will be around where he killed your teammate.



Thanks...




gagandeep said:


> My hands paining now, I typed all that on mobile.



loling...

*Host plz...**
*


----------



## skippednote (Mar 15, 2009)

/connect *its not workin*


----------



## dHr (Mar 15, 2009)

not working for me


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

Koi Host Karo


----------



## skippednote (Mar 15, 2009)

^
+1
Please


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

I see half of the posts containg IP addresses and the other half of the posts saying, "not working". Whats wrong?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

Gagan is online...gagan host plz...


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

I am using my mobile. I don't have any computer.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 15, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

^

Where is ur computer...??

Koi host karo..I wont host...


----------



## hullap (Mar 15, 2009)

lolz


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 15, 2009)

Is no one hosting? Kya jamaana aa gaya hai! Sunday ko bhi busy rahta hai log!
PSardon the accent!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 15, 2009)

@Hari..

I got that...Thanks Hari...

Whenever I host, I will host at */connect krazzy.mooo.com* 

BTW Server is *NOT* up now...

Anyone host karo..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 15, 2009)

59.178.147.88

connect for free g4y p0rn.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 15, 2009)

zomg I r there to play not for the above mentioned!


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 16, 2009)

Your enemy is not going to give you time to aim like Krazzy did. He is just gonna shoot a bullet through your HEAD!!!!
He won't listen when u say dontshoot!
By The Way, who's CountFragula????? Gagan?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Originally Posted by Krazzy Warrior
> Recount all good player u have seen....Beta_testing, Hustler, Kl@w-24, Toofan, CountFragula, Krazzy Warrior, Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...



The quote is edited!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ ??? Have i missed something...??? Crazy what r u telling??

*Anybody willing to play I can host..If yes reply..*


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 16, 2009)

Wt happened to hells???? looks like its down forever,any news?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ Yup around 2 weeks passed since hell is down...what the owner is doing i don't now..maybe kicking his a$$..

Anyone want to play now..I can host..


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 16, 2009)

> ^^ ??? Have i missed something...??? Crazy what r u telling??
> 
> Anybody willing to play I can host..If yes reply..
> __________________
> ...



Your original post contains my name but When gagan quoted your post a lot of names have disappeared!!

Compare for urself

*KRAZZY'S*


> Recount all good player u have seen....Hari,Toofan,Crazykiller,Krazzy Warrior,Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...




GAGAN'S


> Recount all good player u have seen....Beta_testing, Hustler, Kl@w-24, Toofan, CountFragula, Krazzy Warrior, Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...




The names which disappear::
Hari, crazykiller
The new names which appear::
Beta_testing,Hustler,Kl@w-24,CountFragula

Seen the difference??




*Quotes are not meant to be edited Gagan!!!!!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> ^^ ??? Have i missed something...??? Crazy what r u telling??
> 
> Anybody willing to play I can host..If yes reply..
> __________________
> ...



Your original post contains my name but When gagan quoted your post a lot of names have disappeared!!

Compare for urself

*KRAZZY'S*


> Recount all good player u have seen....Hari,Toofan,Crazykiller,Krazzy Warrior,Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...




GAGAN'S


> Recount all good player u have seen....Beta_testing, Hustler, Kl@w-24, Toofan, CountFragula, Krazzy Warrior, Shady(zine)...we all just move and hit and infact in my opinion Gagan do the best thing...We move and hit but Gagan move and jump in a direction and hit the player while he(gagan) is in air...It looks very good and damn pro..I am even trying to get that thing....
> 
> One suggestion..U just off the scoreboard at the right bottom side...U dont care even if ur ratio remains 0:10 just try to move and hit..u failed no problem..just try try and atlast after good practise u will start playing good...




The names which disappear::
Hari, crazykiller
The new names which appear::
Beta_testing,Hustler,Kl@w-24,CountFragula

Seen the difference??




*Quotes are not meant to be edited Gagan!!!!!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
sry for the double post
My browser lags!!!!!

Krazzy plz host..........................
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> I see half of the posts containg IP addresses and the other half of the posts saying, "not working". Whats wrong?



They don't Turn off the firewalls

Anyway that increases the number of pages in the thread
You should be happY!!!!!!


We may reach a double century soon!

Sachin missed a double century  , we shouldn't............................


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

*Quote are not mean to be edited Gagan*.. Btw those player who u included even do that

Crazy I cant host..sry and edit ur double post..i doesn't looks good..

BTW why r u(crazy) not able to host the server..??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And if i host i can close it anytime even within 15 min...If u r ready that i can host..


----------



## Pain (Mar 16, 2009)

ill join any up and running server as long as there r people there


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

crazykiller, arguing off such things is silly dude
who ever edited might have thought that those excluded are not that worthy or maybe are noobs.
Let them do what ever they want just be cool.

now they will start saying WTF and STFU XD


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 16, 2009)

To be frank none of the players here are worth to be caled a pro player. No offense meant. If you dont believe me ask TDH . Just play the game to have fun . Everything else is moot.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

Hari r u hosting or i should host...?? If u can host then host plz...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*/connect 117.200.59.251*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 16, 2009)

Is TDH a pro?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ TDH ?? TDH means what ??


----------



## skippednote (Mar 16, 2009)

/connect 117.200.59.251
 not wokin


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 16, 2009)

host anyone!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
TDH= The_Devil_Himself


----------



## skippednote (Mar 16, 2009)

/connect 117.200.59.251


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone host plz...Or I should host..??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*/connect snip

Anyone host..plz..
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

*Other whose server are dead edit their post...hari, bassam and others edit ur post..remove the ip..it create confusion..*


----------



## skippednote (Mar 16, 2009)

jOIN /connect urt.mooo.com


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

server killed, no one to play.

from now on, request the server with the default things such as gametype and map.
Only next map and cycle map should be put on


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 16, 2009)

*@Hari..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2515&d=1228611271

see the file...u gave ur server file..and check the rcon in the file..*

U dont act as friend of mine..Gagan,bassam,toofan,beta_testing,crazykiller are good friend of mine but u act as if i m ur biggest enemy..


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ dude, the term friend is not to be just given to anyone who just talks with you and obviously play with you. it has deeper meanings and just saying u r my friend is not friendship.

and yes, i don't *act* as a friend.

lets take this conversation in private, going off topic wouldn't be nice


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 16, 2009)

OMFG.!
The gfx card [7600 GS] I had put in my box a few months ago just went kaput.Was playing HL-2,when suddenly the monitor went blank, with sound of some fan coming to a halt from inside cabinet.Guessing it was the CPU overheating [has happened before], I removed CPU fan, lubricated the bearings, cleaned it,put it back in, to be greeted with a blank screen.!.Then I noticed the GPU fan just hadn't started up.So I connected the VGA cable to onboard and sure enough, was greeted by the familiar GRUB menu.
Have to check it on my friend's PC now, to see if it has indeed b0rked out, or is it my mobo that's acting funny
Back to onboard, the performance BLOWS.!!845G can't even handle UrT properly @ 640*480.!!

.
.
.
.
.
.

On second thoughts, maybe this has happened at a good time.My exams are less than 2 months away and I was finding myself hopelessly addicted to UrT.So, good riddance after all.Besides, KDE 4.2 performs way better on Intel than Nvidia....


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> who ever edited might have thought that those excluded are not that worthy or maybe are noobs.






hari_sanker_r said:


> Let them do what ever they want just be cool.






hari_sanker_r said:


> now they will start saying WTF and STFU XD




I don't like to get into arguements, but I've seen many threads being fu(ked up by some people. That was just my way to show my dislike/anger. Many are also thinking & feeling like me, but it is just that they don't say anything.
Interpret what I said indirectly in any way you want; I'm outta here.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 16, 2009)

Does someone know what's wrong with RSA?

I seriously miss playing there..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Does someone know what's wrong with RSA?

I seriously miss playing there..


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2009)

@shady_inc 
All the best for your exams.


----------



## dHr (Mar 16, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> @shady_inc
> All the best for your exams.


all the best shady do concentrate in exams no urt ha ha ha
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anybody is thinking to play urban terror
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i love the speedy way thinkdigit is working so i like 2 have some other thing which is more speedy they his heaven anybody interested please do reply!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 16, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I don't like to get into arguements, but I've seen many threads being fu(ked up by some people. That was just my way to show my dislike/anger. Many are also thinking & feeling like me, but it is just that they don't say anything.
> Interpret what I said indirectly in any way you want; I'm outta here.


Jep.
C'mon people it's just a game and we are taking it a bit too seriously. This is leading to nothing but unwanted feuds among the fellow members. Come over this and play the game for fun.
@hackers,wanna hack? Create your own server and do your crazy business there.
@Serious members,I guess we're gonna have our own server pretty soon and hackers can be kicked as and when needed.
As for us being pros/noobs it doesn't really matter as long as we enjoy. Remember,we play games for fun not for fighting amongst each other.
So,shaddap and play.
And temme who's hosting?


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

up

/connect urt.mooo.com



@gagan, i guess "the others" know what made me or who ever you are referring to do what you all talk about


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2009)

^ I was even referring Crazy & Krazzy.

Okay now, peace.

Lets kiss and make up now.


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ makeup part was okay ........


----------



## toofan (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there some other way to connect your server. I could not connect to it.
Is it still up.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 16, 2009)

The IP 117.200.59.251 is a dynamic IP, u can't connect it as it doesn't exists anymore, will make a Static IP UrT server soon, will save u guys from paying up to VStreet guys. Maybe then u can pay me


----------



## dHr (Mar 16, 2009)

i was thnking if i can make a website for df.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 16, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> The IP 117.200.59.251 is a dynamic IP, u can't connect it as it doesn't exists anymore, will make a Static IP UrT server soon, will save u guys from paying up to VStreet guys. Maybe then u can pay me


I will send you a brand new underwear each month if you can do that.
BTW, you can register at dyndns.org to get a domain name for free and then use their DNS client [or any other DNS client you want] to ensure anyone who accesses that name reaches your IP, whether it's static or dynamic.


----------



## dHr (Mar 16, 2009)

i just want to know what u people think


----------



## hsr (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ well, it had been over and over discussed, but the final decision is that DF is used for identifying our fellow members from the forum and no official clan. here is my quote :



hari_sanker_r said:


> one lame idea -
> 
> as we are going official, we better have some site put up for team speak, server news and stuff like that
> 
> ...




anyway, i am interested. if we put up a server, at least there should be a blog 




server up,

 */connect urt.mooo.com
*
will be available till 8


----------



## hsr (Mar 17, 2009)

toofan, reconnect i stopped torrents


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 17, 2009)

*Anyone Host plz...*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*/connect snip*


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't connect.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone want to play now..If yes reply fast I can host...


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, im ready.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 17, 2009)

*/connect snip (Was fun with Viper)
*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 17, 2009)

I've setup a dedicated COD4 and UrT server
for COD4: /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net:28960
for UrT: /connect /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net
It'll be up almost all the time, downtime means either Power cut or serivce(expectin APC guys to replace my UPS today), lag means downloading stuff.   Peace out and game on.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 17, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> for UrT: /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net



Cant Connect  ...Anyone host I cant host now...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 17, 2009)

had a lil downtime due to power cut, its up and runnin' now
U guys shud see me on XFire, If it shows me online then it means server too is online.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG!! Plasma_Snake rocks...Thanks for this thing...i mean the server..By the way no player online now..and *I was not able to see this server in the master list*..and *do u want to play now..*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 17, 2009)

U go ahead and get ur guys, I'm playin' COD4 with Amra!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

My new ID on UrT- iStones


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> */connect snip (Was fun with Viper)
> *


Same here buddy.


----------



## dHr (Mar 17, 2009)

@shady 
what is your xfire nick?mine is 24dhr or may be dhr i forgot must be 24dhr


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 17, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> My new ID on UrT- iStones


OMG what next? 

@Plasma_Snake- Thanks a lot for the hostin.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2009)

If you rocks & stones, then I boulders.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2009)

Hosting at 127.0.0.1
Join in. Using Gagandeep's server.cfg.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2009)

I want my computer


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2009)

due to the immaturity shown by some members, I've decided to leave the clan


----------



## dHr (Mar 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Hosting at 127.0.0.1
> Join in. Using Gagandeep's server.cfg.



not working 4 me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

hullap said:


> due to the immaturity shown by some members, I've decided to leave the clan



What happened?

PC is phucked up. Can't come


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2009)

ummm... just checked from another comp... not working... will repost if I set it up


----------



## dHr (Mar 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ummm... just checked from another comp... not working... will repost if I set it up


is it dedicated to internet or what check it?


----------



## toofan (Mar 17, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> toofan, reconnect i stopped torrents


My bsnl connection get interrupted that time. 




Anorion said:


> Hosting at 127.0.0.1
> Join in. Using Gagandeep's server.cfg.


I think its a local host address of ur pc.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2009)

Anorim had posted his IP 59.181.x.x but I guess it didn't work. And now he has snipped it with the loopback.

Sunny hosting:

*/connect 122.160.75.56*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

JOIN IN !! What are you people waiting for?


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 17, 2009)

dHr said:


> @shady
> what is your xfire nick?mine is 24dhr or may be dhr i forgot must be 24dhr


I don't have an Xfire nick.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 17, 2009)

join the dedicated server..

*/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

Join mine 
122.160.75.56


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Girl Friend.. I just love her.


i want to know how you love her?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys for the downtime, server was down coz there was a power cut and my sister turned the PC off directly, so cudn't forewarn u guys. U se for my family my tech items are my weak points. Earlier to torment me they used to hide my PS2 memory card and now its Keyboard and Mouse. Anyways, its up now and I too can play till 10PM. otherwise 11PM-12AM. 10-11,its Heroes on Star World


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

^
saddap spambot!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 18, 2009)

Bhai log, I know u like ur Sniper Rifles(I've a real one) but I don't so please can you just tell, me for my sake how to turn those normal weapons like AK and M4 etc ON?
I mean I did /g_gear 0 at console but nothing happened


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2009)

^ if that doesn't work, then try calling a vote through the console.

/callvote g_gear 0


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai log, I know u like ur Sniper Rifles(I've a real one) but I don't so please can you just tell, me for my sake how to turn those normal weapons like AK and M4 etc ON?
> I mean I did /g_gear 0 at console but nothing happened



It seems as if u have not entered the rcon password in the rcon tab..check the server.cfg file for rcon password and enter it after then just /g_gear 0


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

This server is up *all time and dedicated*..everyone join here..

*/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net*



Plasma_Snake said:


> Sorry guys for the downtime, server was down coz there was a power cut



Get the UPS..crazy over the service-man and get the UPS ASAP..


Offtopic:- Can anyone give me link to download *UniSmilies ver 2.08.07* plz..

And my new urt name and my own clan[Rocks!] (only good player will be selected):-

 [Rocks!]Krazzy

Plasma_Snake voting is disabled on ur server..go enable it..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 18, 2009)

Krazzy, here's the Mediafire link to the cfg file

```
*www.mediafire.com/?zny54mxhnym
```
Do as u please and then mail the file back to me


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ Talk with PM these thing...PMed u the server file..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 18, 2009)

Got it, replaced it with the other one but now if I go and do /exec server.cfg, game runs, no dedicated server console available, how to make it dedicated? Would making it dedicated thru GUI work, I mean will it mess up the other config or not?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ I think u had already set the file to dedicated one..and the current hosted server (now) is dedicated..


----------



## dHr (Mar 18, 2009)

before asking anything else noobish or really great question about urban terror better you people visit www.forums.urbanterror.net


----------



## hsr (Mar 18, 2009)

bumpy ash is haunted !!!! no one to play !


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I just host, I won't be there to play all the time. You guys wanna play, play and get ur friends along too.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Guyz m back !! Went for long Vacation !! So whats going on !! Hells down ?? Where u guyz play now !!!


----------



## hsr (Mar 18, 2009)

teh bumpyash server


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

anujsaini said:


> Hi Guyz m back !! Went for long Vacation !! So whats going on !! Hells down ?? Where u guyz play now !!!



*/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net


^^ This is dedicated and all time up server...hustler..

Anyone come there....at the server...I am alone...come at the server..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79large.png
*


----------



## dHr (Mar 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i will too isntall fedora 8 and urban terror 2day or tmrw


i have partition between ubuntu n vista and urt in both but linux performs better then vista

i was there no one is there in you server u just come in


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sniping may be fun, but playing with only snipers EVERY time is boring. 

plasma_snake, please allow all weapons on your server. Gagan can help you do that.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 18, 2009)

I just noticed something interesting about Krazzy's clan name. I had nothing better to do, so-

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/1167/krazzy.gif

Sorry but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Sunny will be having a field-day with that!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2009)

iRocks,iStones and iBoulders 
I pwn ju!


----------



## toofan (Mar 18, 2009)

I am comming there.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I just noticed something interesting about Krazzy's clan name. I had nothing better to do, so-
> 
> *img25.imageshack.us/img25/1167/krazzy.gif
> 
> Sorry but I just couldn't resist.



lol...*And i send u an invitation to join my clan...Join my clan..*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@toofan

see this is my new clan for all good player..*[Rocks!]**s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2009)

anujsaini said:


> Hi Guyz m back !! Went for long Vacation !! So whats going on !! Hells down ?? Where u guyz play now !!!


Anuj Hellsheaven gaya aur hum apna server la rahe hai. I had started a thread, have a look at it.

@plasma_snake
To make it dedicated, you have to do */set dedicated 2* in the console before executing my server.cfg file. Or host using ioUrTded.exe & then execute the server file.
But then if you'll want to play, another instance of the game will have to be started which will cause lag.
Secondly, dedicated server reports its heartbeat to the master server after a specific interval of time which requires more bandwidth.

@klaw
You can call a vote to use all weapons through the console.
*/callvote g_gear 0*

@beta testing
Thats the best avatar I've seen in my life.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Thanks mate! That's gonna be useful!


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2009)

[joke]
What feeling do we get after 'creating' a clan?

To experience this feeling, here I announce the 'tek' clan. 
Everyone will add 'tek' to their names. 
Eg.
Gagantek
Abhishektek
Shishirtek
Sunnytek
Icotek
etc.

Isn't it cool? 

Krazzy, will you join this clan?
[/joke]


----------



## hsr (Mar 19, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> [joke]
> What feeling do we get after 'creating' a clan?
> 
> To experience this feeling, here I announce the 'tek' clan.
> ...



*www.freefever.com/animatedgifs/animated/laughter12.gif


beta testing said:


> I just noticed something interesting about Krazzy's clan name. I had nothing better to do, so-
> 
> *img25.imageshack.us/img25/1167/krazzy.gif
> 
> Sorry but I just couldn't resist.


*aperio.org/media/mediabum/Lol_Gifs_27.gif



i can't stop laughing man..


----------



## hsr (Mar 19, 2009)

*Omg Wtf Afaik Ian*

my new clan : *{sTONES?)*

p.s. only the noob "player" will be selected 

*skreem.exofire.net/images/uploads/4d2c9a1e11326ccf7c96505126cc04c5.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> [joke]
> What feeling do we get after 'creating' a clan?
> 
> To experience this feeling, here I announce the 'tek' clan.
> ...



Bwaaahahahahahahaaaaa!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 19, 2009)

*Will u all stop pulling my leg...*


----------



## hullap (Mar 19, 2009)

ok, ill pull your hand now


----------



## Pain (Mar 19, 2009)

i tried connecting to ur server krazzy wasnt working


----------



## toofan (Mar 19, 2009)

Yesterday he was asking me to join that clan roook. I am bit confused can you guys help me out of this.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 19, 2009)

> Yesterday he was asking me to join that clan roook. I am bit confused can you guys help me out of this.



Join whatever you are happy with. Its just a tag. At the end of the say its whether you have fun or not. Some folks left DF because of players being outrageously silly . Some of them like Amitava , TDH , [Archlinux]Llama (Yesterday someone accused him of hacking cause he happened to kill the person) and hullap. 

Df mainly represented the people in a forum and hence was easy to know if the person had an id on the forum or not. Theres no rules . Theres no try outs. Theres no restrictions. There was just pure fun. Unfortunately now its not the same.


----------



## hsr (Mar 19, 2009)

i completely agree with filledvoid, at the beginning  it was fun and now it is like clan war !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yesterday he was asking me to join that clan roook. I am bit confused can you guys help me out of this.



See down:-



Krazzy Warrior said:


> @toofan
> see this is my new clan for all good player..*[Rocks!]**s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png



*And i send u(toofan) an invitation to join my clan...Join my clan..*


Current members in this clan:-

*[Rocks!]Krazzy
[Rocks!]dHr
*


----------



## Pain (Mar 19, 2009)

hehe i used to be part of a clan called GD| or Grand Desire. we had our own server we had 2 actually for a bit and at our height we had about 30 or 40 people in our clan, then things got competetive between another clan because their members were joining our clan. then after about a year and a half we had to shut down because of lack of players but the main reasons were our admins and moderators making stupid decisions without notifying the clan. after wat the admins had done the game wasnt about fun it was always arguements and fighting, it only takes a few people to upset the harmony.

lol a bit off topic but i thought ide share sumthin with u all


----------



## hullap (Mar 19, 2009)

me and hari at urt.madhurs.com


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know what is a clan. 

What I think is that it makes your name look a bit stylish and fashionable? 

Unforunately, Krazzy has got this disease from the Hellsheaven kiddos.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2009)

iRocks
Finally I'm back on PC. Will be joining you all once I'm done with downloading the game


----------



## Pain (Mar 19, 2009)

Gagan said:
			
		

> I don't know what is a clan.
> 
> What I think is that it makes your name look a bit stylish and fashionable?



a clan is a group of people who play together as a team, but usually clans are either a scrim clan which is a group of people who try out to become a team then play against other teams and clans, or u can be part of a fun clan or a friend clan these are usually just people who have decided to run a server and have a few friends help run it


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 19, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> What I think is that it makes your name look a bit stylish and fashionable?
> 
> Unforunately, Krazzy has got this disease from the Hellsheaven kiddos.



*I would be happy with DF clan but u guys take each and every member to this clan whether he play good or just sucks like rotten eggs..and at last we have many n00b player in DF clan.for example...Legend...EdwardCardly..etc.etc..I hate this thing and so I made a clan just for good players.. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png
*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I played at Bumpy server and i was getting kicked..just because i was pwning then before with my sr8...after too much try i entered the game and they say "U r too pro with sr8. sry" wtf.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51.png


----------



## toofan (Mar 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yesterday he was asking me to join that clan roook. I am bit confused can you guys help me out of this.



Hey you all, I m not gonna join any clan and that two only for Pro never never. 
I was Just kidding with Krazy. Sorry  Krazy. 

I am  a member of  [DF] and I will remain always. I joined [*-der*] because terminator is an Indian and he asks me to join. And that time I m eager to kick the ass of Woo2K! guys but now with the end of RSA This too might have finished.!:)

And Krazy r u gone crazy each and everyday you come up with ur new funny Ideas. Its fun to be a part of them and then I forget about them.
But its good to be experimentative. This will surely make you something in near future.


----------



## toofan (Mar 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yesterday he was asking me to join that clan roook. I am bit confused can you guys help me out of this.



Hey you all, I m not gonna join any clan and that two only for Pro never never. 
I was Just kidding with Krazy. Sorry  Krazy. 

I am  a member of  [DF] and I will remain always. I joined [*-der*] because terminator is an Indian and he asks me to join. And that time I m eager to kick the ass of Woo2K! guys but now with the end of RSA This too might have finished.!:)

And Krazy r u gone crazy each and everyday you come up with ur new funny Ideas. Its fun to be a part of them and then I forget about them.
But its good to be experimentative. This will surely make you something in near future.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2009)

*@Pain*
lolz I know that.  I was just being sarcastic.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I would be happy with DF clan but u guys take each and every member to this clan whether he play good or just sucks like rotten eggs..and at last we have many n00b player in DF clan.for example...Legend...EdwardCardly..etc.etc..I hate this thing and so I made a clan just for good players.. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


 To be honest and straightforward, we're happy to get rid of you. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I played at Bumpy server and i was getting kicked..just because i was pwning then before with my sr8...after too much try i entered the game and they say "U r too pro with sr8. sry" wtf.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51.png


Hmmm who were kicking you? Their names.


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> And that time I m eager to kick the ass of Woo2K! guys but now with the end of RSA This too might have finished.



Is hells heaven down forever????


----------



## dHr (Mar 19, 2009)

i wish to be a professional player and play in tournaments and thats the only reason to join some good players.because just for fun is diffrent thing its just like playing cricket in your street and playing as a team in a torurnament is something fairly betterer then it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 19, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> To be honest and straightforward, we're happy to get rid of you.



ok..so one friend pulling my leg...All are just having Hari Pulling Syndrome..Gagan so u too not acting like friend of mine..And for ur satisfaction I am in both clan i.e [DF] and [Rocks!] as just u r in both clan [DF] and [9.11] hehe...

*/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net
 

^^ This is dedicated and all time up server..I am all alone there..guys come.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79large.png*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2009)

Why is that stupid smiley there in your posts?


----------



## hullap (Mar 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2009)

Guess what happened at the server yesterday? Some bloke LOLed at the [Rocks!] name and Krazzy promptly changed his name to [DF]Krazzywhatever and said that he belongs to both clans. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

So kiddo, if you think DF is full of noobs and is not suitable for a self-proclaimed 'pro' like yourself, why do you still call yourself a member of DF? Why do you bear the insult of being associated with a gathering of so-called 'noobs'? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif

And before you say anything, lemme remind you that it was YOU who started all this clan, noob and pro sh!t. We were getting along just fine before that.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ok..so one friend pulling my leg...All are just having Hari Pulling Syndrome..Gagan so u too not acting like friend of mine..And for ur satisfaction I am in both clan i.e [DF] and [Rocks!] as just u r in both clan [DF] and [9.11] hehe...


I'm playing this game since these 'oldies' started playing. But I didn't use to play much with them and I played on a different server than Hellsheaven until May 2008.

Then I became friends with hullap who at first thought that I was a hax0r but quickly learnt that I was not.

Everyone plays crap in the beginning and slowly turn into good players. And let me tell you that in my eyes Legend etc. play better than you as they don't insult others. 

This [9.11] thing was created by 2-3 friends of mine and we had thought to take it ahead but anyways the plans failed. 

You don't have to be in [DF] just for my satisfaction and anyways it is a 'n00b' clan.

BTW, some people like Rey619 are serious for participating in competitions once we get a server in April.

You sometimes contradict your own self Krazzy. We allowed you to add [DF] in your name when you were a newbie, and now you want all the newbies out of [DF] or all the good players in [Rocks!]. 

This game is played for fun, not to prove supremacy over others by calling them 'n00bs' or turning hacks on to pwn other players. 

Most of the people here don't like you because of your immaurity but they don't say it to you. Same thing had happened with you when you were Vaibhavtek and you were banned.  We love you very much (justified by how much we missed you when you were banned) but you'll have to be a little bit more mature. Asfaq and Beta_testing are younger than you and far more mature.

I'm saying these things directly to you as I am a friend of yours.


----------



## hsr (Mar 20, 2009)

well, krazzy i think i have said these words to you a long time ago.
It was you who made it go public, don't think that you are the master player here.
The ones who started it, and many good players are not playing the game at the moment now.
You don't deserve to call DF a 'n00b' clan.
Having some n00b players in a clan does not make 'it' a n00b one.
Or if you are that desperate to call some n00bs, why don't you say that?
Dude, at the beginning you were more friendly and mature, but it seems that you have gone nuts by this stupid game.
You won't know the consequences of these behavior in public.
I had asked you a personal question earlier but you gave me the wrong answer.
You can change your name, identity but your way of conduct is never changed.
It is great that you have friends here who can correct you.(if pointing out your mistakes is considered as a friend's job, don't befriend me)
Well, it is not worth if you are not going to apply it here.

@gagan, did you type all that in ur mobile? man your keypad should be broken by now 
@hullap, buy a keyboard that doesn't have '.' XD


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I'm playing this game since these 'oldies' started playing. But I didn't use to play much with them and I played on a different server than Hellsheaven until May 2008.
> 
> Then I became friends with hullap who at first thought that I was a hax0r but quickly learnt that I was not.
> 
> ...



Really! Gagan ur words touched my heart..and now i left [rocks] and i m with [DF]...Nothing more to say..



hari_sanker_r said:


> well, krazzy i think i have said these words to you a long time ago.
> It was you who made it go public, don't think that you are the master player here.
> The ones who started it, and many good players are not playing the game at the moment now.
> You don't deserve to call DF a 'n00b' clan.
> ...



STFU.....*u were hacking all day yesterday ..U cant play if u dont hacks..Admit this...If u dont believe on my words just confirm with hullap...Even Legend and other plays much much better than u just because whenver they kill any enemy it is by their skill not by hacks..
*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 20, 2009)

anyone who thinks hes too pro can has a 1vs1 match with me or Filled-Void.

now, SILENCE infidels!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> anyone who thinks *hes* too pro can has a 1vs1 match with me or Filled-Void.
> 
> now, SILENCE infidels!



To whom u r talking about...who is this "he" and my 1on1 syndrome is cured by gagan no more 10n1


----------



## toofan (Mar 20, 2009)

@Krazy: don't misundetstand us. We all love you.
Whenever I play on any server I really miss some players.
1. Gagan
2. Hustler Bhaiya
3. Krazy Warrior
4. Sunny.
And If i found you, You patch up for all the other three.

And I don't have any problem with hari. Beacause if he hacks he tells us and he admit it. 
It just add some fun to the game. And all above he is a good person with good attitude.

And don't say that you left [rocks!]. Just be in it and make a really good clan with good players (good players may not be best players). This will give u a new Identity.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And you will be out of this immature IMAGE.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 20, 2009)

> I would be happy with DF clan but u guys take each and every member to this clan whether he play good or just sucks like rotten eggs..and at last we have many n00b player in DF clan.for


Yes , just as you joined DF when you were new and couldn't hit an elephant with a broken leg while using an SR8. Everyone is new to the game in the beginning . You could have a 100:1 ratio now for all I care but you will never ever be a good player simply because of the fact of the noob elitist attitude you have.  

If you still don't realize it a good player learns to play with others and doesn't be a wannabe pro " Arghhhh I r ubah you all are suxors." Hah anyway sorry to burst your bubble but you aren't pro on any scale.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

toofan said:


> @Krazy: don't misundetstand us. We all love you.
> Whenever I play on any server I really miss some players.
> 1. Gagan
> 2. Hustler Bhaiya
> ...



Hehe.
Here are some player who when present when i play,i enjoy a much.
1. *Gagan* (Just because he stood as an inspiration to me, urt is my first fps game..when i started the game i was just n0b0est player in world..but gagan always used to say me, krazzy u can play better..just practise..Gagan stand as a confidence to me in urt game and just because of him i play descent now)
2. *Sunny* (his each word during the game make me lol..i quite enjoy his hindi language..its fun playing with him.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35.png)
3. *Toofan* (because u play good and i learn a lot from u)
4. *Hullap* (its fun seeing him jumping all around like a kangaroo *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/66.png)



toofan said:


> And I don't have any problem with hari. Beacause if he hacks he tells us and he admit it.
> It just add some fun to the game. And all above he is a good person with good attitude.



I totally contradicts this..many time me and hullap had found him hacking (just yesterday) and he say he don't hacks..Yet i agree that he is a good person from heart..



toofan said:


> And don't say that you left [rocks!]. Just be in it and make a really good clan with good players (good players may not be best players). This will give u a new Identity.



No dude i am up with [DF] just because:- You all now i like playing among friends..I always play at Bumpy server even there is less player just because the enemy at other is friend of mine..I dont play at other server...And when i ask some of my good urt player and friend of mine to join [Rocks!] they refuse(just for exampla toofan,beta_testing,hullap)..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10.png..Only dHr joined my clan...so i have to close this clan..I am up with DF..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


FilledVoid said:


> Yes , just as you joined DF when you were new and couldn't hit an elephant with a broken leg while using an SR8. Everyone is new to the game in the beginning . You could have a 100:1 ratio now for all I care but you will never ever be a good player simply because of the fact of the noob elitist attitude you have.



Ya! I totally agree this..I learned a lot from u,gagan and other players...U only stood to make me good player..Thanks to all of u...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> anyone who thinks hes too pro can has a 1vs1 match with me or Filled-Void.
> 
> now, SILENCE infidels!



:yawn:
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Why the hell are you guys taking it too seriously? It's just a fu(king game!

Sh!t I haven't even played for 3 days.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Sh!t I haven't even played for 3 days.



Get the game..Its really bore without u.....when u play i enjoy a much...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah downloading it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

Guys the whole day now I am up with my SR8.
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/15659/sniper.gif

Gagan ur exam over...If yes make the video of the thing that i said...


----------



## hsr (Mar 20, 2009)

@krazzy i knew that hullap was aware i was using hacks

i had the wallhack on coz some players there were also using them, AFAIK

my score was not that promising either, with the hacks i would have gone like 100:10 and did not comment that i made a headshot or what ever.

and dont just **** the hell with me man. I really don't want you in my nerves.

you have an attitude problem and it should be sorted out before you get pwnt.

I don't give a **** about what you tell me, I am what i am and i don't want a freak's approval to be good or bad.

If you are here to play the game, play it and just don't mess up things.

I don't want to prove anything to anyone. All know what they all need to know.

so just play


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

Imma play!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @krazzy i knew that hullap was aware i was using hacks
> 
> i had the wallhack on coz some players there were also using them, AFAIK
> 
> ...



Can *WE* just leave all this thing and act as a player..Plz...I am fed up..



Sunny1211993 said:


> Imma play!



Are u coming to play

*/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 20, 2009)

When u all are done fighting and debating, if u r pleased with my server, then lets talk about paying for it once in a while.


----------



## hullap (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> if u r pleased with my server,



Yes i am quite fascinated by the server..U an ur server Rocks!.



Plasma_Snake said:


> then lets talk about paying for it once in a while.



Sorry!! But just i CAN'T pay..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20large.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 20, 2009)

Moreover, I'll buying my laptop soon and will shift the server on it then it will be 100% guaranteed 24x7 online!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

Really Really Thanks for the server..After RSA is down u only stood for our entertainment..Thanks..*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

@Krazzy I am Edward Carnby.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Krazzy I am Edward Carnby.



so ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

Browse through your earlier posts.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *I would be happy with DF clan but u guys take each and every member to this clan whether he play good or just sucks like rotten eggs..and at last we have many n00b player in DF clan.for example...Legend...EdwardCardly..etc.etc..I hate this thing and so I made a clan just for good players.. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png*





Sunny1211993 said:


> @Krazzy I am Edward Carnby.



Does that ring a bell, Krazzy?


----------



## dHr (Mar 20, 2009)

server down wat happened?


----------



## toofan (Mar 20, 2009)

Ha Ha Krazy U r really krazy. Come to bumpy shah./


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 20, 2009)

Krazzy said Edward *Cardly* was a noob, not Edward Carnby.
So, Sunny, he didn't offend you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

^^


----------



## toofan (Mar 20, 2009)

AAjaoo sabhi server is up again.
bumpy shah per.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 20, 2009)

I wasn't home today so server might have been down for a while coz of broken connection (damn BSNL), otherwise system was up today and will be up tomorrow too. Tomorrow too I'll be out of station for probably whole day(going to Mata Chintpurni's Temple in Himachal Pradesh, will leave at 3AM), so tomorrow it will be ur bad luck if some serious error in BSNL's Network fcuks up the server.


----------



## hsr (Mar 21, 2009)

AlraunegO said:


> All this fails to *sourceradix.com/m/hit.html !




*STFU SPAMMER*
​-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Bumpy server down.

Mooo server down :

*/connect #killed#*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 21, 2009)

anyone want to play join bumpy server..

*/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)

me me me


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2009)

I am waiting for you all at bumyshah


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 21, 2009)

Cming in smtime !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys come at bumpyshah server.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 21, 2009)

Krazzy cm to Bumpy fast !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 22, 2009)

Bumpy server down..!! I can host anyone up??


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 22, 2009)

Told u down only if connection f's up, its up again now. yesterday too, I went at 4AM and came back at 11PM, during which the system was up all the time, server too and nobody was actually at my home to take care of it.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 22, 2009)

[URL="*www.gametracker.com/server_info/117.200.48.185:27960/"]*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/117.200.48.185:27960/b_560x95.png[/URL]
Added to Gametracker!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
<a href="*www.gametracker.com/server_info/117.200.48.185:27960/" target="_blank"><img src="*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/117.200.48.185:27960/b_560x95.png" border="0" width="560" height="95" /></a>


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2009)

it does not have a static ip, so its just a waste


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2009)

*@crazykiller*
Now go and remove it. 

I'll blame KrazzyWarrior for shouting again and again that the server is dedicated which it is not even though it is up 24 hours (thanks to Rudra). 
This created confusion in Crazykiller's mind. 

Hopefully, I'll get my crappy lappy today and I'll be able to join with a frame rate of 10.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

Once the IP of the server changes, Gametracker reports the server as dead, which might create confusion. So remove that Crazykiller.

@Gagan- Gr8! I'm waitin!


----------



## hsr (Mar 22, 2009)

@gagan lawl dud (fps)
so what's the progress with the server subscription? if it is like this going to be haunted then what's the point of wasting this much money on it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2009)

Imma play at bumpy.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 22, 2009)

nobody hosting now


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @gagan lawl dud (fps)
> so what's the progress with the server subscription? if it is like this going to be haunted then what's the point of wasting this much money on it?


Just wait for our board exams to be over. We'll have the server UP running in mid April. 

I'm starting to download the game now. The download will take an hour and I'll copy the game to my pen drive. Then I'll be able to come through a cafe at any time.


----------



## dHr (Mar 22, 2009)

lol played around more then 2 hours killed more then 170


----------



## toofan (Mar 22, 2009)

@dHR where you played

I m going to bumpy shah.

How can thebumby shah be a dedicated server.


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2009)

Everyone come to play @ 8:45pm sharp @ Bumpy's server.


----------



## hsr (Mar 22, 2009)

its sad (for me) that i wont be able to play or even browse teh forum as i will be away from home in a coaching center for my IIT-JEE throughout april.
But its a shopping mall there for(*of) hot chicks ! yay


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ All the best and best of luck (for chicks).


----------



## hsr (Mar 22, 2009)

err.. anyway i got one already here..


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2009)

Bomb server:

*~snipped~*


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm shifting my genre for something new now.

I'll be playing TrackMania Nations Forever now. It is a free online racing game.  
Don't be amazed, the word 'Forever' is a part of the game's name. 

The greatest thing is that there will be no hax0rs to spoil the game. 

Don't worry, I'll surely pay for the [DF] Urban Terror server.

Edit:

BTW the Hellsheaen UrT server has been replaced by CoD4 and WoW.


----------



## Pain (Mar 23, 2009)

trackmania is good fun gagan when u get the hang of it, hellsheaven have a few servers as well but they arent usualy occupied


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Last time when I had tried playing it, I didn't like it much as I was hooked to UrT.

Now I'm thinking to play Trackmania continuously for some time. I will be learning everything from scratch - a whole new experience like UrT was for me in the beginning.


----------



## hsr (Mar 23, 2009)

Trackmania is awesome, the fun comes when we build the tracks 
and gagan, what is there to hack in a racing/simulator ? there would have been hope if it had "walls" and "heads"


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2009)

You all might have gone through the Digit March DVD with Burnout Paradise. Its a very very good game with lovely graphics. Its the full game provided as demo. Play the demo and if you like then buy it online (as you only need the activation code) and then play.

It can be played online also.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And Gagan why don't you try COUNTER STRIKE. I AM THINKING OF BUYING ORIGINAL
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
By the way I am busy with Burnout paradise these days.


----------



## hsr (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ toofan, i had the link to the fullgame from nvidia as my siggy one time.

*cough*directlinksheaven*cough*


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2009)

How much everyone spams this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=79745


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 23, 2009)

Track Mania Forever is a good racing game but too many pros play it online so i always come last.......................

Plasma Plz follow these steps to get a Static IP
1.Open Network Properties
2.Right Click the Connection you are using and click Properties
3.In the General Tab select TCP/IP Option
4.Click Properties
5.Enter your Current IP, DNS and other properties
6.Do not touch the alternate IP Settings



> How much everyone spams this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc...posted&t=79745



w00t!!! I am on the 14th positio with 87 posts!!!!!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Some1 Come to play plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz on plasma's server!!!
I am w8ing...........................  


BTW Plasma add this line to your server.cfg file
It enables Kicking and Grenade Jumping.


```
sets g_knockback 18000
```

SET TO RSA DEFAULT!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
--------------------------------
Gagan i know y u telling us the link for the Thread Spammer list!
You are the topper thats why........
--------------------------------
Sry for going off topic but Gagan, How was your Hindi Exam?? I will get 80+
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
wtf is this?????????????
Whatever i type comes twice in the thread!!!!!!

Where do i post the Problem??
Q&A Section or Troubleshooting?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 23, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Plasma Plz follow these steps to get a Static IP
> 1.Open Network Properties
> 2.Right Click the Connection you are using and click Properties
> 3.In the General Tab select TCP/IP Option
> ...


 LOL U N00B
This ain't gonna gimme Static IP! 
Boy, I'm a final year Engineering student and my field of interest and expertise is Networking and hardware. I will get Static IP only if I get it from my ISP, that is by subscribing to a bigger and better plan. I can't do $hit if BSNL keeps on giving my Dynamic IP thru DHCP. The next best thing to a static IP for a dynamic IP guy like me is DNS masking which I've already done. If this was possible I wud've made the server fully fledged dedicated and started chargin' u guys too for accessin' it.  Moreover Dynamic IP has its own advantages, Rapidshare for one!


----------



## hsr (Mar 23, 2009)

lol dynamic ip also allow us to be "un banable" in atleast irc XD


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2009)

... anyone know how to host from a dynamic ip?


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2009)

@Crazykiller

Dude, you got a static IP.
Whenever you host, try connecting to: 192.168.1.33 (your LAN IP) or 127.0.0.1

 



Crazykiller said:


> Gagan i know y u telling us the link for the Thread Spammer list!
> You are the topper thats why........


Here I had used the word spam in a different way. 



Crazykiller said:


> Sry for going off topic but Gagan, How was your Hindi Exam?? I will get 80+


Whats the need to be sorry? A little offtopic posts are always welcomed. 

Hindi Course B is an additional subject for me. lol, I didn't study for even 20 minutes and attempted for 81 marks. Expecting around 55-60. I've written all crap in literature.  The examiner will seriously laugh hard when he'll read my answers.  I was writing Hindi after more than 2 years. 
Moreover, I didn't sleep and was busy digging some old threads during night.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 23, 2009)

what's plasma's IP???
I am unable to connect!


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2009)

I am at 8th Position at that list.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone Hostin??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 23, 2009)

*/connect haha*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 23, 2009)

A big sorry to all those who might have been trying to connect to the server today in the afternoon, there was a problem with the BSNL network here. Its up again now.


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2009)

I am going to bumpy.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Krazzy err Just had to go Emergencily  Well i was asking u Wanna 1 on 1 ??

Whats ur reply ?? gg it was bad ending for me !! I want Revenge  Haha !  2moro maybe !!!


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

Casa window music: *www.mediafire.com/?5zywkm2te2n


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

gagan, is there any new impvts in track mania such that it works like server-client mode?


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ I'm a n00b.


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

okay, in the old versions of trackmania, we had a patch to make one system dedicated server and others connected to it via ip, is there one still available? Gamershell has only the old one !


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I've only registered & played Trackmania on a server.

No idea about how to host in Trackmania. May be it is only possible in the paid version of Trackmania which is called 'Trackmania United Forever' if I'm not wrong.


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ no, its free, but i can't find it anywhere on their site, and only have the 2006 version !! 
which server are you in?


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 24, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Casa window music: *www.mediafire.com/?5zywkm2te2n



What does the Music Do??????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Could Some1 change the Gametype of The Server To Team Survivor??????????
Or at least give me the RCON so that i could do the same.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> d speed of sound is defined by d distance from door 2 computer by d time interval needed 2 quit d media player & pull up ur pants when ur mom shouts
> "OH MY GOD WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!



WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 24, 2009)

I am going to Bumpy Server..!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry guys server is down as power went off at 12:30 PM and I had my class at NIIT at 1PM, so server will be back  up after 3PM. Making this post from there itself.


----------



## hsr (Mar 24, 2009)

@crazzykiller, you need to be more "aged" to know it


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 24, 2009)

^^
Lol @ ur siggy


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 24, 2009)

lmao


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2009)

I loled.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 24, 2009)

Server back online! Jump in lemmings!


----------



## toofan (Mar 24, 2009)

I am out of color these days. and all this because of Hells. I lost my practice.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 24, 2009)

Where u all Guyz gone from Bumpy ???


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

@plasma_snake

Check your line. Your ADSL signal goes down too often, I believe?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2009)

Imma lag


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

~snipped~


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> @plasma_snake
> 
> Check your line. Your ADSL signal goes down too often, I believe?


Bhai, it happens sometimes but nt very much. BSNL guy's attitute over this is, "Bhai Sahab Chal to raha hai na, jab na chaley to bolna". When I had to get this BB connexn, I did jointless wiring in the whole house myself. One day I went to college and when I came back, the broadband guy had torn off my wiring and re-did the whole thing now with a couple of joints in it.  Moreover had a storm here tonight so might be facing issues in the future. Any how server is back up online. U gotta have to look at my persistence though for trying to provide u guys with a nearly 24x7 gaming server. As for power issues, I received my 3rd UPS replacement last week so can't say much about it. As long as the Government is giving it, my server is up. In case of power cut have to shutdown the system coz the UPS does gives more than 1Hour of backup but that is just for first month, after that it dwindled down to 10-20 mins so had earlier 2 units replaced one after the other. The UPS is APC Smart SUA1000I, I KVA Pure Sine wave UPS. Other problem is that during night time in India, supply voltage is throttled from 240V to 220V, whilst the UPS operates at 230V. With a dec. of just 10V only, it shifts on the batteries even though the power is available so have to shut down the system in such a case too. As a solution to the power problems I can and will shift the server to my laptop, as soon as I get it.  For the connection related issue, it really is outta my hands.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ You and your server are actually doing a great job!  Darasal afternoon mein ho raha tha baar baar, baaki waqt toh badhiya tha. 

My laptop will go today (perhaps) and I'll get my PC after the Science exam. 

I'm thinking of starting to play the game technically & strategically as a team. Till now we more or less played like wanderers, but now we'll officially play as team with roles in our hands.  Is this a good idea?  We'll play as if it is a clan war. Individual skills don't matter in the team game but individual specialties do matter.


----------



## Davidboon (Mar 25, 2009)

^ thats a nice idea . it will get us organised .


----------



## hsr (Mar 25, 2009)

@gagan i was about to tell it, it would be great to play in roles. It improves our strategy and skill.
if you can take me in, I'm medic


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> @gagan i was about to tell it, it would be great to play in roles. It improves our strategy and skill.
> if you can take me in, I'm medic


Medic_hog.


----------



## toofan (Mar 25, 2009)

@Plasma. I have Luminous UPS 800KVA and its gives a backup of 5-6 hours and its 2 years old. So next time you should look for a Indian Brand so that it works in Indian Conditions.

@ Gagan:  Solid Idea marela bhi. I am leaving to Delhi for 2 days today  and will not enjoy the game. 


Where I can repair my Palit 8600GT super FAN.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Go to Nehru Place.


----------



## toofan (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh medic_hog is the one of the best medic.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gagandeep said:


> Medic_hog.





gagandeep said:


> ^^ Go to Nehru Place.



Thanks.


----------



## hsr (Mar 25, 2009)

toofan , thx
@gagan so can we have a website for our clan?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and in case u didn't know, hog means a person creating lag (leeching all bandwidth) to the server


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2009)

*LR300 is the Best Weapon*

*LR300 is the Best Weapon (Plz read on)*
----------------------------------------------------------------------
For those who think that LR-300 is not a good weapon as lr300 bullet is fastest,but the bullet of lr300 spread max to them (crosshair get bigger).

I can prove that lr300 bullet spread least(equal to g36)..Even in Automic Mode lr300 bullet spread least..

After practsing for around 1 hours (by hitting lr300 bullet on wall and understanding the pattern), I can make all bullet of lr300 to get on same place resulting in 100% percent accuracy.

If u don't believe then come on a server and i can show u there..(Gagan u showed my once regarding the accuracy of lr300 and g36, come on the server and i will show u that both gun have equal accuracy).

I can hit u anywhere(even at head) with bigger crosshair of lr300...


This is the reason why from 2-3 days i m playing very good..Toofan and hustler even commented that I am playing very good. Toofan during gameplay says me lots of time "Krazzy, u r killing me" and this post of Hustler points the same thing.



anujsaini said:


> Hey Krazzy err Just had to go Emergencily  Well i was asking u Wanna 1 on 1 ??
> 
> Whats ur reply ?? gg it was bad ending for me !! I want Revenge  Haha !  2moro maybe !!!



----------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gagandeep said:


> I'm thinking of starting to play the game technically & strategically as a team. Till now we more or less played like wanderers, but now we'll officially play as team with roles in our hands.  Is this a good idea?  We'll play as if it is a clan war. Individual skills don't matter in the team game but individual specialties do matter.



hmm...sounds good..

Guys I have renamed my name from Krazzy Warrior to *Come_Get_PwNeD *in game..



toofan said:


> Oh medic_hog is the one of the best medic.



+1


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 25, 2009)

@Gagan- That's a great idea.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2009)

My LG Monitor has gone bad..It shows line in middle...fuk LG....It create problem during playing...Anyways anyone up now...Wanna play...Bumpy server..


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2009)

SuicideKnifer|o0  reporting @ DF Clan Arena


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 25, 2009)

toofan said:


> @Plasma. I have Luminous* UPS 800KVA* and its gives a backup of 5-6 hours and its 2 years old. So next time you should look for a Indian Brand so that it works in Indian Conditions.
> .


Dude listen to what u r saying 800KVA, that's 8,00,000VA i.e. 8 lac VA,*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/108.png that is not even practically possible. Ur must be a 800VA one. It providing a such a good backup time is a good thing but my load is more than yours, my PSU has Active PFC and moreover the UPS I have is not made for to be used as a backup power system, it is meant to be used for graceful shutdown of a system. I realized this only by talking to Schneider guys in the U.S As for it shifting to battery during night time, problem can be solved by using a stabilizer in the intermediary connection but there are space constraints in my house, price constraints comes second.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 25, 2009)

Some1 banned my cousin War Craft iii from the Unofficial [DF] Arena since he was hacking( I told them he was hacking) and since we share a wi fi connection so i have been banned as a side result too.

Plz Unban him!!!!!!!!

I did nothing wrong, why do i get Banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UNABAN MEE!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2009)

Bumpy Server Up..come On The Server And Get Pwned By Me..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> *LR300 is the Best Weapon (Plz read on)*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> For those who think that LR-300 is not a good weapon as lr300 bullet is fastest,but the bullet of lr300 spread max to them (crosshair get bigger).
> 
> ...



Anyone saw my this post..^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Bumpy Server Up..come On The Server And Get Pwned By Me..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




Krazzy do you really think you r a pro?????
A pro doesnt care abt what guns the others are using and u keep asking me to stop using G36

Using A Gun is My choice and even using Binds!


Some1 Plz Unban Me
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Some1 banned my cousin War Craft iii from the Unofficial [DF] Arena since he was hacking( I told them he was hacking) and since we share a wi fi connection so i have been banned as a side result too.

Plz Unban him!!!!!!!!

I did nothing wrong, why do i get Banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UNABAN MEE!!!!!

I was there playing with the name [DF]pWneD_M4A1


----------



## hullap (Mar 25, 2009)

hullap said:


> SuicideKnifer|o0  reporting @ DF Clan Arena


+1


----------



## hsr (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ lol spam


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

@krazzy warrior
Dude, G36 is my personal choice. I don't force anyone to use G36, if you like Lr300, use it. I just showed you the difference in both the guns. And don't post the same thing again and again. 

Heck, one thing I don't understand, why n00bs start this n00b-pro debate.  And also tell me what does 'pro' mean?

@hari
Wait for 10 days. 

@crazykiller
The ban is not going to be lifted. A cheater has been banned, whether he/she is your cousin or girlfriend, we don't care.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I'm lovin' it!!


----------



## hsr (Mar 25, 2009)

@klaw be careful, don't let those McDonald's ppl see you 


> ^ ^ ^ I'm lovin' it!!



@gagan, in 10 days, i would be sailing among the already mentioned chicks with(out) brains
but hope that i can play during sat evenings and Sun mrnigs (depends on the mood of my hostel warden, that i may get an excuse  )


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: LR300 is the Best Weapon*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> This is the reason why from 2-3 days i m playing very good.


I heard that someone just defeated you in a 1vs1 match just yesterday.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: LR300 is the Best Weapon*



gagandeep said:


> I heard that someone just defeated you in a 1vs1 match just yesterday.



Yesterday !! He's just Defeated right now @ 5:30 PM !!!


----------



## dHr (Mar 25, 2009)

lets play come 2bumpy


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

@anuj
You were actually playing after a long time, thats why you were out of touch a couple of days before.

Krazzy, you've to learn a lot. I don't know why you fight with other players.
Looks like you didn't learn from my earlier post.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 25, 2009)

Quack! Coin!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 25, 2009)

^^
WTF


----------



## hsr (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ lol


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

:spam:


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 25, 2009)

Having Immense fun on Bumpy suddenly server woosh ! gone off maybe !! Ok its back now !


----------



## toofan (Mar 26, 2009)

I am back with my new cpu heatsink. 2 x2 GB 800 Mhz Kingston RAM. and  A canon SX 110 IS. I will try to post the review of that DC.

But due to lack of time I can't get the gfx card's FAN.

Lagta hai naya hi khareedna padega. I will play today. even can play whole day. I am in a leave of 2 days from my office.


----------



## hsr (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ toofan, come to bumpy now


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

@Gagan
suicideknifer banned war craft iii aka who? and we both share a wi-fi connection, so i have been BANNED too!!! So at least Unban me.
Abt the Scores
And krazzy got beaten by [-DeR-*]Prashu 10-2 and i almost beat [-DeR-*]Prashu with 10-8 and then me and krazzy had a 1 on 1 where we were 3-3.
But in knife Krazzy beat me 3-0, So krazzy vs. me score was 7-4



> @Krazzy
> *ALL GUNS ROCK EVEN SPAS!!!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Abt the Scores
> And krazzy got beaten by [-DeR-*]Prashu 10-2 and i almost beat [-DeR-*]Prashu with 10-8 and then me and krazzy had a 1 on 1 where we were 3-3.
> But in knife Krazzy beat me 3-0, So krazzy vs. me score was 7-4



Lie No.1

Score was me 6 and u and 2 then we take knife and killed 1 each..so resultant score 7-3 and i wins...

And i said hullap and he unban u..



			
				anujsaini said:
			
		

> Yesterday !! He's just Defeated right now @ 5:30 PM !!!



WTF! I defeated u and gangsta..Gagnsta and Hustler in one team and i alone in other and i was pwning u both.



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> I heard that someone just defeated you in a 1vs1 match just yesterday.



Ya! prashu defeated me..He defeated Crazykiller,gagnsta and even Pain



			
				CrazyKiller said:
			
		

> Krazzy do you really think you r a pro?????
> A pro doesnt care abt what guns the others are using and u keep asking me to stop using G36
> 
> Using A Gun is My choice and even using Binds!



Did i ever said u use lr300..anyone..never..I never said or force anyone to use lr300..I was just saying lr300 is best for me..so stop writing  all rubbish about me in the forum.

Here is me vs dhr yesterday...I won..

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/15796/shot0004.jpg



Today i was having me vs [DER]Crepy!***** at 8:30..1vs1...TS...Mine score was 3 and he none..and then Bumpy server went down..WTF!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*BUMPY SERVER DOWN..Should I host..??*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
/connect snip (fun with shoot_em_up)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2009)

^
Dude you're a real kiddo. And what's this I pwnd you thingy? 

Duh!Self proclaimed pros WTF.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

Just check this out....................
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/c5a2d623df36467489178d8e533decf24g.jpg
Check Headshots and kills.
Nice isnt it??

Most of them were wearing helmets and Negev takes 3 Headshots before killing

@Krazzy
Can't connect to your server


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

@ craykiller nice, go kill some more n00b and post the pics..

Me vs Shoot_Em_Up (at my server,now)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/15818/shot0006.jpg

Match tied..Equal strength..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> Duh!Self proclaimed pros WTF.



Huh! I never said i m a pro..Did i..so WTH u r writing!.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Duh!Self proclaimed pros WTF.



Huh! I never said i m a pro..Did i..so WTH u r writing!.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Bumpy Server is UP again..*Come there...


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 26, 2009)

^What are you trying to prove by posting those screenshots?


----------



## skippednote (Mar 26, 2009)

^
lets play
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^
lets play


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

beta testing said:


> ^What are you trying to prove by posting those screenshots?



nothing dude..

Kal bahut mara tumne mujhe..algiers bomb mode mein...u really play good..


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 26, 2009)

I need to install graphics drivers for my card before I can play. The game's reduced to a slideshow right now.


----------



## hsr (Mar 26, 2009)

lol slideshow


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

Playing with Hustler is fun..He communicate with Hindi..and reading his hindi is fun.."Dimag ka dahi maat kar" lolzzz... "Tu koi kaam ka nahi"  "Tu ghar ja aur padhai kar" "Tu bahut kaam ka hai" ...All this stuff of hustler make me lol all around...Hustler ke bina game mein maja nahi aata..LOLZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> WTF! I defeated u and gangsta..Gagnsta and Hustler in one team and i alone in other and i was pwning u both.



OMG !!! LMAO u serious ??? Now should i call Gangsta here to Prove smthing Huh !!! I told u yesterday in Algiers lots things still...... Sigh !!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> WTF! I defeated u and gangsta..Gagnsta and Hustler in one team and i alone in other and i was pwning u both.



OMG !!! LMAO u serious ??? Now should i call Gangsta here to Prove smthing Huh !!! I told u yesterday in Algiers lots things still...... Sigh !!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 26, 2009)

> Match tied..Equal strength..


Sorry to burst your bubble if you were the host and he still got you tied. Hes way way way better than you think.


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2009)

I also remember [DF]Legend pwning KrazzyWarrior.

And now come to the umpyShah server. I'm in a cafe and I wanna play.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I also remember [DF]Legend pwning KrazzyWarrior.



Just for ur information..Legend was hacking that day (wallhack) and even dHr spec him and said that he was hacking..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2009)

^^
Haxors!! Run for cover!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble if you were the host and he still got you tied. Hes way way way better than you think.



I dont know why u all guys after mocking me....I used to like this before but now I hate this attitude of urs....Hustler,Gangsta and bassam never mock me..even if they say i now they r joking...

@BASSAM

To get laser light as well as kelver vest u have to give up either ur sidearm gun or grenades..

If gave up nades and here is what i use:-
LR300 + UMP45 + Bretha 92FS + Kelver Vest + Silencer
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


anujsaini said:


> OMG !!! LMAO u serious ??? Now should i call Gangsta here to Prove smthing Huh !!! I told u yesterday in Algiers lots things still...... Sigh !!



What u all say is here:-



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Playing with Hustler is fun..He communicate with Hindi..and reading his hindi is fun.."Dimag ka dahi maat kar" lolzzz... "Tu koi kaam ka nahi" "Tu ghar ja aur padhai kar" "Tu bahut kaam ka hai" ...All this stuff of hustler make me lol all around...Hustler ke bina game mein maja nahi aata..LOLZZZZZZZZ



*And i m never serious when talking to friends or playing urban terror or replying in this thread.*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 26, 2009)

Gj votekicking me out you ****ing hacking noobs.

grow some skills and lr2aim pls, and stop warping.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gj votekicking me out you ****ing hacking noobs.

grow some skills and lr2aim pls, and stop warping.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2009)

What's Gj uncle?


----------



## hsr (Mar 26, 2009)

bwaaahahahaa 





> uncle



fuk its boring playing with the lame bots, they seem to be like trains following a circular path


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 26, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> fuk its boring playing with the lame bots, they seem to be like trains following a circular path



Its quite boring..anyways its..26...5 days more to get Bandwith and play..


----------



## toofan (Mar 26, 2009)

Come at bumpy shah.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 26, 2009)

Server down **** ! Always happen this time !!!


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Just for ur information..Legend was hacking that day (wallhack) and even dHr spec him and said that he was hacking..


err? Sunny knows him and he is not like that. 
He played better, why don't you accept it?

Trackmania pwns.  I have great fun playing it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2009)

^^
Now as I have installed XP I can also join you in trackmania!


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2009)

^ Sure. 

Download it fast and there are 2 servers: Speed and Skill.
Play on the Hellsheaven skill server as it is right for newbies. Playing on Hellsheaven speed server requires more 'skill'. 
The fun starts when the speed is high. Oh boy! I feel so thrilled.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 27, 2009)

What are you kids fighting for? And why amongst yourselves?

Just play the damn game and have fun instead of telling or proving who's better than who...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Egg-jaktly!


----------



## hullap (Mar 27, 2009)

I have tmnf too, can i join the party?


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> What are you kids fighting for? And why amongst yourselves?
> 
> Just play the damn game and have fun instead of telling or proving who's better than who...


Spot on.



hullap said:


> I have tmnf too, can i join the party?


Sure.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm going to New Delhi(Nehru Place) today, so can't exactly say if server is gonna be up all day, so please forgive me and keep your options open!


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

@gagan, give details for the server, i am lazy to find out


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 27, 2009)

I downloaded Trackmania, I'll install it and play.


----------



## dHr (Mar 27, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I downloaded Trackmania, I'll install it and play.


ya ya i am also playing it fine game something very diffrent from racing
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
who is admin of bumpyshah can he do this thing with the server.........
have big brother bot and
some other maps to the list

thats it!!!!


----------



## dHr (Mar 27, 2009)

who is admin of bumpyshah can he do this thing with the server.........
have big brother bot and
some other maps to the list

thats it!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

Bumpy server down..I am hosting..(Crazykiller u might be not able to connect)...other can connect...

*/connect snip

Anyone plz host....Plz host kar doo........
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

Toofan u asked me How i have started playing better than u so just go 2-3 pages back and read the post for lr300 is best weapon..The same thing apply with m4..train yourself the same way with m4 and then u will play better.. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And me too downloading *TRACKMANIA NATIONS FOREVER* but i think i m addicted too much to Urt that i wont be able to play trackmania too much..anyways gagan bhaiya post the server details and how to connect and other blah blah thing..


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

*Attention, Please Take A Look Here*

@ *gagan, shishir, hullap, sunny, dHr* give me your trackmania IDs and please take a visit here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1080275#post1080275


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2009)

Imma Abtom. Temme which server to play on. And yeah graphics suck this side. What's the prob? I mean graphics are scattered and sorta suck.


----------



## hsr (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ try bench in the configure menu to get the best settings

and pls move trackmania related qns to the thread


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

All left urban terror and running after trackmania (even me too  )...mere baap host kar do plz.......


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 27, 2009)

Any1 hosting ...... ??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

*/connect huh (^^ huslter went)..*

^^ Come up fast..


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 27, 2009)

Err m cming, Host again !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 27, 2009)

/connect snip


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 28, 2009)

Bumpy Server Up.

I am there..Come on...


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2009)

bump

Come on guys don;'t leave UrT come at bumy.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Huh  ! I was playing there from 7-9 !! U came so late... kk 2moro then


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2009)

Had fun today and it was very challenging for me.


----------



## toofan (Mar 29, 2009)

Either You guys were not playing well or I might have improved a lot in one night. LOL

Have fun. Played till 10.30.

Yeh Krazy apna naam kyoun badal raha hai aajkal. aour  Krazybrother spectate kar raha tha meine kick kar diya. LOL

aaj sunday hai. Agar free raha to din mein bhi khelunga. otherwise aaj movie dekhne ka plan hai. let see what happen.


----------



## hsr (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ my fking bandwidth is over 800mb now, translation : extra 640 rs


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

toofan said:


> Either You guys were not playing well or I might have improved a lot in one night. LOL
> 
> Have fun. Played till 10.30.
> 
> ...



I went to buy one thing that time and *my brother was playing*.(he is quite newbie)...He headshot one guy(i want to know who he is) and someone among u said him to ask me meaning of pedal..WTF!!.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok m on Bumpy any1 cming ???


----------



## skippednote (Mar 29, 2009)

Join Bumpy Server i wanna play


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ Ok come there...I am going...come bumpy..


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2009)

@anuj
Ek baar apni computer config batayo.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone wanna play on Bumpy Server


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

Got 512KBPS connection, enuf for Urban Terror??


----------



## skippednote (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah lets play


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 29, 2009)

M cming on Bumpy

@ Gagan, it sucks yaar !! P4 with intel 865g n 1 GB Ram  Trackmania chalti to hai but Fps


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

Not now, 3 days, connection shud be up.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

anuj come at Bumpy server..I am waiting..


----------



## skippednote (Mar 29, 2009)

lets play


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

@BASSAM

Search this thread and u will get a video of Crazykiller regarding climbing tree...


----------



## skippednote (Mar 29, 2009)

lets play join bumpy server


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 29, 2009)

ok m cming !!!


----------



## toofan (Mar 29, 2009)

bumpy shah down ho gaya. Krazy ke aate hi hustler bhiya chale gaye.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

^^ Hmm....Bumpy server up..come there...fast..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 29, 2009)

Planning of playing at Bumpy Come fast..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 30, 2009)

Guys do u all play regularly before 8:00 AM at Bumpy Server...If yes then post the time and i will come..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2009)

guys need a bit help !!
 never played online other than GTA  , please help me setup & play online..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 30, 2009)

*Gagan,Toofan,CrazyKiller,dHr,Hustler,Gagnsta,Klaw,Pain,sunny,hari* (see this)

I hope u know *[-DeR-*]Terminator *

I just got a 1on1 match with him (I won):-

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/15905/shot0009.jpg


*LOL! The leader of DER clan was pwned  He requested me to join DER but i refuse...as i want to get in V.a. clan..*


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2009)

Come at teh Unofficial [DF] Arena fast.


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 30, 2009)

Cming in smtime, keep playing guyz !!!


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2009)

shantanu said:


> guys need a bit help !!
> never played online other than GTA  , please help me setup & play online..


Go here: www.urbanterror.net

Download the .zip file as it contains all the executables for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.  Extract it and run, *iourbanterror.exe* and then press *~* to open up the console and type */connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 30, 2009)

Umm. that's /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net
Ur missing y wud have cost a lot of frowns, gagan!


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Thanx for correcting me, that would have surely led to confusion for the newbies. 

Now come and play.  I'm waiting there.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks gagan , will join you guys soon


----------



## shantanu (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks gagan , will join you guys soon


----------



## hsr (Mar 31, 2009)

bye guys, for one whole month, i won't be playing 
cya all in May !!!!
P.S. Counter strike mania is back on me !


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 31, 2009)

/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net doesnt work. I usualy connect using the master server list.


@Krazzy
Toone mujhe 18 baar bata kar dimag ka dahi kar diya hai!!!!
Stop asking me that if i know Terminnator nor not.
Every1 does!!!!
(Apart from some newbies)

@Others
If any1 wants a Tree Climbind Demo or A Nade Jump Dem come to ZBumpy's.
I taught lots of Nade Jumps to Krazzy YEsterday  night and discovered some new ones as well.





*PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ COME QUICK!!! I AM W8ING!!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

Guys [V.a]-[WiseMan]-* quite impressed by my skill and when i told him that i PwNeD [-DeR-*]Terminator with mine score 10 and he 2, he allowed me to use the [V.a] tag and now I am in [V.a] Clan. 

U will see me with name:- *[V.a]-[Krazzy]-**


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Umm, Congratulations .

I decided that I can continue playing this game along with trackmania. Anyone hosting right now? Bumpy server up?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay..!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2009)

Meh! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24a.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Umm, Congratulations .



Thanks



alexanderthegreat said:


> I decided that I can continue playing this game along with trackmania. Anyone hosting right now? Bumpy server up?



Ya! The server is up..But it is lagging very badly..U cant even walk. (Bumpy plz fix this)..

Anyone host i can't host..


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 31, 2009)

Any1 hosting ??? Bumpy is lagging a lot !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

*/connect *


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

Plasma_Snake server lagging..fix it..plz..


----------



## hullap (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 31, 2009)

Bhai log, the problem is with BSNL. I'm even facing dropped connection, crosstalk in normal telephonic conversation and even noise too. Will go to S.D.O's office tomorrow to sort it out.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2009)

shantanu said:


> thanks gagan , will join you guys soon


no problem. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Guys [V.a]-[WiseMan]-* quite impressed by my skill and when i told him that i PwNeD [-DeR-*]Terminator with mine score 10 and he 2, he allowed me to use the [V.a] tag and now I am in [V.a] Clan.
> 
> U will see me with name:- *[V.a]-[Krazzy]-**


Congrats.  
I'm also feeling very happy due to unexplainable reasons.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 31, 2009)

Server down until further notice! Sorry Guys!


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2009)

^ np & no need to be sorry.


----------



## toofan (Apr 1, 2009)

Gagan r u happy or laughing.

yesterday I found [VA] Wiseman and [VA] Jackey on cc japan. I played there for the first time. both were missing Hells and their old friends. As soon as I entered there they both replied. it was a great feeling to find someone whom u know, aft a long time.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 1, 2009)

Server again up, under testing phase, won't show any difference on my end so need u guys to jump in and report.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 1, 2009)

Bumpy's Server is lagging a lot.
BTW could some1 enable the g_gear vote on Bumpy's Server?? I really miss "Slicing A new Orifice".

@Krazzy
Congrats 
I know how you got into V.A Krazzy but i won't tell any1. OK??
I keep secrets u know.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 1, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Bumpy's Server is lagging a lot.
> BTW could some1 enable the g_gear vote on Bumpy's Server?? I really miss "Slicing A new Orifice".
> .


Server lagging u say, lagging in terms of ping or in terms of FPS?


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 1, 2009)

@bumpy i went to your server i get ping varying from 75-120 .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

^^
That isnt called a lagg.That is pretty much fine.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Server lagging u say, lagging in terms of ping or in terms of FPS?


 
BOTH

I get red red lines in the netgraph and there are green blotched like an ECG.
Ascreenshot is attached



BTW I AM [UTMC]Crazykiller now



UTMC = Urban Terror Militiary Clan


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 1, 2009)

no lag right now


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 1, 2009)

Ur screenshot link ain't workin' post it at some place else. As for the lag, will talk to BSNL guys momentarily. BTW on my end I'm getting good speeds both up and down and my system is also doing nothing much except folding and its not taxing it or has any -ve impact on the server as the game and server have very low req. compared to my system specs.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 1, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Congrats.
> I'm also feeling very happy due to unexplainable reasons.



Dude u the one who taught me when i was newbie and helped me to reach here..Thanks


*Server is Fine (No lag) come i wait there...*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 1, 2009)

I am at Bumpy Server and it is working fine now(no lag).less ping......Bullet and other come i waiting..


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2009)

niaaaaaaa


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 1, 2009)

Bumpy lagging but i think its fyn now  !! Any1 coming ???

Gagan pissed off from Bumpy Lag then he Hosted but his PC hanging n then he went


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

Agar itni hi problem hai toh koi better hosts search karo or shift to someother server.
All I hear here is lagg problems.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 1, 2009)

I think everything is fine now. Couldn't get the chance to go to the Telephone Exchange today so will do it tomorrow.  BTW Server will be close tomorrow between 9AM-12PM as I need to work on my project in Linux.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 2, 2009)

Plz Dont keep kicking me when i join the SERVER!!!!!!!!!
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 2, 2009)

Server will be up by noon again and a great news for all, I've downloaded all the maps from this link,*urt.unfoog.de/q3ut4/, check all of them out!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Signature_Krazzy.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I've downloaded all the maps from this link,*urt.unfoog.de/q3ut4/, check all of them out!



Dude this create problem since many time when u make ur server up these unknown map is set as default and as we dont have them *it create problem in loading the serer..*

Listen we will provide u the link of SOME OTHER MAPS on which we play..*Just delete these maps that u had downloaded.*..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 2, 2009)

yaar, pehle bolna tha na, us din to bol diya ki download as many as u can, I downloaded all the maps of spacing friggin' 2GB and now u say u don't want 'em, Oh! Come On!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> yaar, pehle bolna tha na, us din to bol diya ki download as many as u can,



*I never said u to download as map as possible.. Dont get angry...plz...Just delete them.*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> yaar, pehle bolna tha na, us din to bol diya ki download as many as u can, I downloaded all the maps of spacing friggin' 2GB and now u say u don't want 'em, Oh! Come On!



Bhai map download kar hi liye hain to pade rehne de unhe, koi gal nahi! Jab kisiko khelna hoga un maps pe, vote karke laga lenge!  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> Listen we will provide u the link of SOME OTHER MAPS on which we play..*Just delete these maps that u had downloaded.*..



Dude, you're not PAYING him to do this stuff for you or host that server 24x7. Better be satisfied with whatever you're getting.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 2, 2009)

Any1 cming to Bumpy !!! Me n Gangsta w8ing.......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bhai map download kar hi liye hain to pade rehne de unhe, koi gal nahi! Jab kisiko khelna hoga un maps pe, vote karke laga lenge!



Chal pare rahne de....aur sun in server file set "*map ut4_dressingroom //what map to start with*" dont set something like unknown/downloaded map..plz



Kl@w-24 said:


> Dude, you're not PAYING him to do this stuff for you or host that server 24x7. Better be satisfied with whatever you're getting.



YA! I am not saying any hard word to him...Even I had said him *Million Times Thanks *for 24x7 server..

I @ Bumpy Server..!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 2, 2009)

Server Laggin n Down now i think !!! Krazzy will u host ??? Or Any1else can do so.... ???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

*/connect krazzy.mooo.com*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2009)

@Krazzy,Shabash beta! Naam roshan kariyo V.A clan ka!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 2, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> yaar, pehle bolna tha na, us din to bol diya ki download as many as u can, I downloaded all the maps of spacing friggin' 2GB and now u say u don't want 'em, Oh! Come On!



I had warned you earlier regarding this.Kitna social work karogey ... And they even dont bother


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2009)

Samaj seva sucks. Nobody cares. 
I guess we people should buy a server with 10-12 private slots. 
PS:Other clan members won't be allowed


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 2, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> I had warned you earlier regarding this.Kitna social work karogey ... And they even dont bother


The thing is, after spending more than 2 lac(including upgrades) on the rig, my mum, who lives with me, was on my case to do something so that I can make money off it. 
I configured the servers and kept it up 24x7 and bullshalakha her that one day its gonna pay,  well never mind, Main kaunsa bijli ka bill bharta hoon, 90% of my electricity is stolen  Anyways, I'm now thinking of starting Web hosting on my machine. Agar paise nahin bhi miley to kya hua, experience to mila, that also goes a long way then that smiling old fool. Moreover, yeh toh Haryana k elections ki maya hai, jo bijli 24x7 hai nahin to Hawan kara kara k Bijli bulani padti thhi. Kayi bar to power station jaa k tod phod karne k baad hi light aati hai.  Anyways, make the most of it as long as this server lasts.
@ Amra, Man i can't find Original COD4 anywhere. Do u think it would be wise to spend on it now since COD6 is only few months away?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Krazzy,Shabash beta! Naam roshan kariyo V.A clan ka!







Sunny1211993 said:


> PS:Other clan members won't be allowed





*@Plasma_Snake
I didnt said any harsh word to u i already thanked u million times for server but even then u think i said u any harsh word then sorry for it..I never said anytime to download map...Chal phir bhi SORRY
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> . Moreover, yeh toh Haryana k elections ki maya hai, jo bijli 24x7 hai nahin to Hawan kara kara k Bijli bulani padti thhi. Kayi bar to power station jaa k tod phod karne k baad hi light aati hai.




LOL!!


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Dude this create problem since many time when u make ur server up these unknown map is set as default and as we dont have them *it create problem in loading the serer..*
> 
> Listen we will provide u the link of SOME OTHER MAPS on which we play..*Just delete these maps that u had downloaded.*..





Krazzy Warrior said:


> *I never said u to download as map as possible.. Dont get angry...plz...Just delete them.*


err? Do you know what all do we have to do if we want to play new maps on a server?
You told Plasma_Snake to download the maps, that was fine, but how will we get those maps in our computer (client)? I mean to say, you'll also need to have a copy of the map on your PC. 
For that you should have told Plasma_Snake to set the download URL in the server.cfg file


> *sets sv_dlURL "urbanterror.net"* //Sets the address for auto-downloading. Auto-download only works on ioUrbanTerror-clients, not quake3-clients. The client will try to download <sv_dlURL>/q3ut4/mapname.pk3. So if your server is running ut4_coolmap and sv_dlURL is set to 'yoursite.com/maps', make sure the maps is hosted at *www.yoursite.com/maps/q3ut4/ut4_coolmap.pk3.


You told Plasma_Snake to download those 'extra maps', but it was again your duty to tell him the whole process. If you don't have full information on any topic, then please don't talk about that topic with others. 



Plasma_Snake said:


> The thing is, after spending more than 2 lac(including upgrades) on the rig, my mum, who lives with me, was on my case to do something so that I can make money off it.
> I configured the servers and kept it up 24x7 and bullshalakha her that one day its gonna pay,  well never mind, Main kaunsa bijli ka bill bharta hoon, 90% of my electricity is stolen  Anyways, I'm now thinking of starting Web hosting on my machine. Agar paise nahin bhi miley to kya hua, experience to mila, that also goes a long way then that smiling old fool. Moreover, yeh toh Haryana k elections ki maya hai, jo bijli 24x7 hai nahin to Hawan kara kara k Bijli bulani padti thhi. Kayi bar to power station jaa k tod phod karne k baad hi light aati hai.  Anyways, make the most of it as long as this server lasts.


Yaar, your server rocks.  Some people just don't realize the value of the favour you are doing for us.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 2, 2009)

ico said:


> You told Plasma_Snake to download the maps, that was fine.



*Just for ur information I never said Plasma to Download the maps*



ico said:


> Yaar, your server rocks.  Some people just don't realize the value of the favour you are doing for us.



Ya!! Server and he both rocks!! I thanked him many time for server..

*BUMPY SERVER DOWN!!! Plz fix or Bullet500 host from ur pc..*


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ ohh okk, my mistake. sorry then. 

Looks like many pepole are frustrated from you and they think you are the guy who always makes mistakes.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 2, 2009)

Gagan can't host i think !! His PC making him Nuts 

And Plasma went off n his server went dead !!! He's back onlyn lets see wat happens.....


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

anujsaini said:


> Gagan can't host i think !! His PC making him Nuts
> 
> And Plasma went off n his server went dead !!! He's back onlyn lets see wat happens.....


Mai try karta hun fir bhi. Bahut din ho gaye. Jabh se Plasma_snake aaya hai tabh se mai ne host hi nahi kiya.
*
~snipped~
*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 2, 2009)

Bhai log tension na lo, maine kisi ki bhi baat ka bura nahin mana, arrey Unlimited connection to hote hi hain bandwidth wasteage k liye. BTW server is up again but acting kinda funny. There is no lag but the dedicated server console closes down itself. As of now, I dunno why but next time this happens I'll debug it and post the file here. 
LOL, just happened, wait for it

```
03BF0067  sub         edi,4 
03BF006A  mov         ebx,dword ptr [edi] 
03BF006C  mov         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h],eax 
03BF0072  sub         edi,4 
03BF0075  add         edi,4 
03BF0078  lea         eax,[esi+0Ch] 
03BF007E  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0084  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF0086  add         edi,4 
03BF0089  lea         eax,[esi+2Ch] 
03BF008F  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0095  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF0097  sub         edi,8 
03BF009A  mov         eax,dword ptr [edi+4] 
03BF009D  cmp         eax,dword ptr [edi+8] 
03BF00A0  jne         03BF00A8 
03BF00A2  jmp         dword ptr ds:[124617D4h] 
03BF00A8  add         edi,4 
03BF00AB  lea         eax,[esi+8] 
03BF00B1  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF00B7  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF00B9  add         edi,4 
03BF00BC  lea         eax,[esi+30h] 
03BF00C2  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF00C8  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF00CA  sub         edi,8 
03BF00CD  mov         eax,dword ptr [edi+4] 
03BF00D0  cmp         eax,dword ptr [edi+8] 
03BF00D3  jne         03BF00DB 
03BF00D5  jmp         dword ptr ds:[124617D4h] 
03BF00DB  add         edi,4 
03BF00DE  lea         eax,[esi+18h] 
03BF00E4  mov         ebx,eax 
03BF00E6  mov         eax,2 
03BF00EB  mov         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h],eax 
03BF00F1  mov         dword ptr [edi],3 
03BF00F7  add         edi,4 
03BF00FA  lea         eax,[esi+14h] 
03BF0100  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0106  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF0108  mov         eax,dword ptr [edi-4] 
03BF010B  imul        dword ptr [edi] 
03BF010D  mov         dword ptr [edi-4],eax 
03BF0110  lea         eax,[esi+10h] 
03BF0116  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF011C  add         dword ptr [edi-4],eax 
03BF011F  lea         eax,[esi+18h] 
03BF0125  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF012B  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF012D  mov         ecx,dword ptr [edi] 
03BF012F  shl         dword ptr [edi-4],cl 
03BF0132  lea         eax,[esi+28h] 
03BF0138  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF013E  add         dword ptr [edi-4],eax 
03BF0141  lea         eax,[esi+0Ch] 
03BF0147  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF014D  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF014F  add         edi,4 
03BF0152  lea         eax,[esi+18h] 
03BF0158  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF015E  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF0160  mov         ecx,dword ptr [edi] 
03BF0162  shl         dword ptr [edi-4],cl 
03BF0165  lea         eax,[esi+8] 
03BF016B  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0171  add         dword ptr [edi-4],eax 
03BF0174  lea         eax,[esi+18h] 
03BF017A  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0180  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF0182  mov         ecx,dword ptr [edi] 
03BF0184  shl         dword ptr [edi-4],cl 
03BF0187  lea         eax,[esi+24h] 
03BF018D  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0193  add         dword ptr [edi-4],eax 
03BF0196  sub         edi,4 
03BF0199  mov         ebx,dword ptr [edi] 
[B]03BF019B  mov         eax,dword ptr [ebx+10430020h][/B] 
03BF01A1  mov         ebx,dword ptr [edi-4] 
03BF01A4  mov         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h],eax 
03BF01AA  sub         edi,8 
03BF01AD  add         edi,4 
03BF01B0  lea         eax,[esi+8] 
03BF01B6  mov         ebx,eax 
03BF01B8  inc         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h] 
03BF01BE  lea         eax,[esi+8] 
03BF01C4  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF01CA  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF01CC  add         edi,4 
03BF01CF  mov         dword ptr [edi],4 
03BF01D5  sub         edi,8 
03BF01D8  mov         eax,dword ptr [edi+4] 
03BF01DB  cmp         eax,dword ptr [edi+8] 
03BF01DE  jge         03BF01E6 
03BF01E0  jmp         dword ptr ds:[124616D4h] 
03BF01E6  add         edi,4 
03BF01E9  lea         eax,[esi+0Ch] 
03BF01EF  mov         ebx,eax 
03BF01F1  inc         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h] 
03BF01F7  lea         eax,[esi+0Ch] 
03BF01FD  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF0203  mov         dword ptr [edi],eax 
03BF0205  add         edi,4 
03BF0208  mov         dword ptr [edi],4 
03BF020E  sub         edi,8 
03BF0211  mov         eax,dword ptr [edi+4] 
03BF0214  cmp         eax,dword ptr [edi+8] 
03BF0217  jge         03BF021F 
03BF0219  jmp         dword ptr ds:[12461670h] 
03BF021F  add         edi,4 
03BF0222  add         esi,1Ch 
03BF0228  ret              
03BF0229  sub         esi,50h 
03BF022F  add         edi,4 
03BF0232  lea         eax,[esi+48h] 
03BF0238  mov         ebx,eax 
03BF023A  mov         eax,0 
03BF023F  mov         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h],eax 
03BF0245  lea         eax,[esi+1Ch] 
03BF024B  mov         ebx,eax 
03BF024D  mov         eax,3F800000h 
03BF0252  mov         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h],eax 
03BF0258  lea         eax,[esi+18h] 
03BF025E  mov         ebx,eax 
03BF0260  mov         eax,0 
03BF0265  mov         dword ptr [ebx+10430020h],eax 
03BF026B  sub         edi,4 
03BF026E  add         edi,4 
03BF0271  lea         eax,[esi+58h] 
03BF0277  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF027D  mov         dword ptr [esi+10430028h],eax 
03BF0283  lea         eax,[esi+24h] 
03BF0289  mov         dword ptr [esi+1043002Ch],eax 
03BF028F  mov         eax,0 
03BF0294  mov         dword ptr [esi+10430030h],eax 
03BF029A  lea         eax,[esi+18h] 
03BF02A0  mov         eax,dword ptr [eax+10430020h] 
03BF02A6  mov         dword ptr [esi+10430034h],eax 
03BF02AC  mov         dword ptr [edi],0C590h 
03BF02B2  mov         dword ptr [esi+10430020h],241D8h 
03BF02BC  call        dword ptr ds:[4F9318h] 
03BF02C2  lea         eax,[esi+24h] 
03BF02C8  mov         dword ptr [esi+10430028h],eax
```
Will try to revert it to original state.
OK, guys up again, now jump in but don't do the lemming thing  
BTW, it wasn't Krazzy who told me to download all of 'em, it was CrazyKiller! U see itne sarey Crazy, make us all crazy.   From now on, Kill one when u see one. 
Bhai yeh saura server to phir mar gaya, thhum log kidher or dunda bajayo, main iske chhitter paadta hoon. Jad line pe aajega, thhum loga ne bata doonga.


----------



## toofan (Apr 2, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/Signature_Krazzy.png



Gande Bacche what about my Avatar.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 2, 2009)

Any1 host yaar......

Gagan can't he got some prob. ! 
Plasma can't coz his BSNL giving him tough time 

So any1 will host plz.......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 3, 2009)

guys how to join .... noob here ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 3, 2009)

Download the game- *www.mininova.org/tor/1060264 (torrent) or download from *www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
If you download the .exe version, just install it; if you download the .zip version, just execute iourbanterror.exe after extraction to play, no installation required.
In the game, go to play online, select a server and play.
To connect to a server by its IP, open the console by pressing *~ *and type */connect <IP address>*
To join the Unofficial [DF] Arena, type */connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net* in the console.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys how to join .... noob here ...



Arrrrr, you'll have to take part in an initiation ceremony where you'll play 1vs3 and you'll have to get a score of 10:2 or better. Only then will you be allowed to use the sacred [DF] tag before your name. If you fail, you'll be tarred and feathered and your computer will be confiscated by us and used as our downloading rig.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding! Read ico's post on this page or the previous one to know how to download, install and join servers to play online!


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ROflmao.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 3, 2009)

rotfl


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 3, 2009)

toofan said:


> Gande Bacche what about my Avatar.


*
Check the thread in Chit Chat Section..I made ur avatar..*

And gagan no problem..maaf kiya yaar...

I am at Bumpy come fast..


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> thhum log kidher or dunda bajayo, *main iske chhitter paadta hoon*. Jad line pe aajega, thhum loga ne bata doonga.




I'll not play today.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody hosting? (iRocks)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 3, 2009)

*/connect snip *

^^ Come up fast...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 3, 2009)

Problem that my Urban Terror is giving these days is not network related but the game itself crashes owing it to "Memory Access Violations"  Dunno how to rectify it!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ What is Memory Access Violations i dont know....but *Try re-installing the game..*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2009)

DeR's rocketbaba rocks!


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> DeR's rocketbaba rocks!


now, who is he?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Oh I dunno, but he pwns everyone!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/3398/shot0006q.th.jpg 8)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

*Guys my monitor gone bad...so if i play i will not be able to play good as screen become hazy....*I gonna fix my monitor problem soon.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ My monitor is back again and now this time very very good graphic...Now the graphic of game just RoCkS!! but.....my computer is magnetized  ....Anyways now i can play Urt fine... 

And DeR's rocketbaba rocks!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

8)


----------



## hullap (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2009)

Spammerz!! I curse ju!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

Gagan aaj nahi khelega kya???? Bumpy Server now down...gagan host i want to play with u.....


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 4, 2009)

m w8ing to Guyz, sm1 host !!!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

niaaaaa

*~snipped~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 4, 2009)

*coming...*


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

Killed!


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/1729/lolwuts.th.jpg


It is hosted from Chennai. 



> Pinging 122.164.149.64 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 122.164.149.64: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=58
> Reply from 122.164.149.64: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=58
> ...


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

So till now, no news about RSA huh?


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

^ It is closed.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Gagan my server list showing nothing...When i click on Get New List it shows nothing....why so..All blank...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Aur ye rocketbaba is something like best player in world..And i know who he is(cant disclose)..


----------



## hullap (Apr 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Aur ye rocketbaba is something like best player in world..And i know who he is(cant disclose)..


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

lool 

niaaaaaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bwaaaaahahahahahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone Hostin


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea sm1 host me too wanna play !


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ */connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 5, 2009)

Server will be down today between 4-5PM as I need to shift to Linux to work on my project.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Speak like a server admin!!! 
*
:NOTICE:*

The server will be unavailable to the general public on the 5th of April between 4 PM and 5 PM IST. Inconvenience is regretted.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Speak like a server admin!!!
> *
> :NOTICE:*
> 
> The server will be unavailable to the general public on the 5th of April between 4 PM and 5 PM IST. Inconvenience is regretted.


OK, toh ab lo
The server will be unavailable to the general public on the 5th of April for the whole due to some mandatory system changes waiting to be made. Inconvenience is not regretted at all, u bunch of filthy ol' freeloaders!   8)


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 5, 2009)

Any1 hosting now........ ?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 5, 2009)

So what became of buying the server


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110167&page=3


----------



## Joker (Apr 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Guys [V.a]-[WiseMan]-* quite impressed by my skill and when i told him that i PwNeD [-DeR-*]Terminator with mine score 10 and he 2, he allowed me to use the [V.a] tag and now I am in [V.a] Clan.
> 
> U will see me with name:- [V.a]-[Krazzy]-*


*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/ORLY/1/405za1hfv5ih1.gif


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 5, 2009)

OK, peopleZ, Server back online!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 6, 2009)

which one please mention the command line


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I curse *ju*!



please, tdf has no place for racists


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 6, 2009)

hullap, enjoying the new found freedom after boards ?
Wait you nubz, THE GAUTHAM SHALL BE BACK ON MAY 17th.
I SHALL PWN THEE!


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> hullap, enjoying the new found freedom after boards ?
> Wait you nubz, THE GAUTHAM SHALL BE BACK ON MAY 17th.
> I SHALL PWN THEE!



as if i care


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

niaaaaa [DF] arena offline. 

niaaaa trackmania.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 6, 2009)

/connect 59.96.166.35

Fast come guyz... m w8ing for u !!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

trackmaniaaaa


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I am a newbie to this thread as well as the UrT. I also want to join in, can you guys name the server & how to join briefly?? Please.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

^
In the game, go to play online, select a server and play.
To connect to a server by its IP, open the console by pressing ~ and type /connect <IP address>
The Unofficial [DF] Arena is a server hosted by Plasma_Snake,  and that's where we usually play. To join it, type /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net in the console.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 7, 2009)

any one wants to play on Bumpy Server


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2009)

ThanQ beta testing. I was playing on AOR2 server. Anyone playing right now??


----------



## Pain (Apr 7, 2009)

yeh ive been playing, havent found a good server yet, wat have u been playin at ill meet yah there


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

^Come to the Unofficial [DF] Arena in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 7, 2009)

Any1 cming to Bumpyy m w8ing..... for 10-15 min. there !!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

*www.mibbit.com/chat/

IRC server = Freenode (select fromt he drop down menu)
Nick = <your_digit_ID>
Channel = #urt

Come @ 8pm sharp.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 8, 2009)

Me going outta Town so server will be down today. Sorry to all!


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ np.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 8, 2009)

^^
Finally I decoded what "Този форум е гадно!" means ...


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 8, 2009)

^^
So what does it mean??


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 8, 2009)

i am hosting join in

/connect 117.200.224.14


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2009)

awaiting...............


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2009)

join in guys?


----------



## Strika (Apr 8, 2009)

hi guys! im new to this forum and this game. i played this game and had fun. will look fwd to play wid u guys.


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2009)

cool, type this in the console 
/connect 117.200.224.14


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 8, 2009)

Any1 hosting now ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Any1 hosting now ??


----------



## Strika (Apr 8, 2009)

ya lets play


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

You people will not believe, I just missed playing with ICO. I connected and he disconnected. The difference was less than 1 second. err wtf!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

Kak si gagan?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

^ dobre.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 9, 2009)

Me back in town, server back ON and Up!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 9, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> So what does it mean??


It means This Forum Sucks!


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 9, 2009)

Any1 cming to Bumpy ??


----------



## hsr (Apr 9, 2009)

*www.stainlesssteeldroppings.com/images/back.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 9, 2009)

yo dawgs, I herd you liek using h4x.


----------



## hsr (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ |33T  <.< ??


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/9528/niaaaaaa.th.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5796/shot0022u.th.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/8243/niaaaa.th.jpg

8)


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

mamka ti spammer


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 9, 2009)

Guys, does anyone know how to change the text when we use the team-radio?

I mean when we are in game and when we press "U then 9 then 9 again for Thanks" right? so if i want to change the text of that, then how do i do it?


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

Pings were 200ms+, frame rate was less than 35, map was ut4_riyadh & after a long time: *rapidshare.com/files/219483204/riyadh_pwnage.dm_68.html The demo is 20minutes long and ~5MB.



Ecstasy said:


> Guys, does anyone know how to change the text when we use the team-radio?
> 
> I mean when we are in game and when we press "U then 9 then 9 again for Thanks" right? so if i want to change the text of that, then how do i do it?


Beta testing may help you.


----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2009)

ecstacy, u can use it with binds.

eg: u>4>7  is for "anyone need a medic?"

put this :

/bind x ut_radio 4 7 Hey I got mEdPaCk !!

and then you will hear anyone need a medic? but see Hey I got mEdPaCk !!

try these combos, low with lol, check your fire with fu[k your fire  etc..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

So, anyone playing on bumpy's server?


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

okay, I'm coming. 

Play on my server for today, it will not go down. Plasma_snake's ADSL signal goes down quite often. 

*/connect  59.94.99.27* (up again)

*Unofficial [DF] Arena #2*


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ecstacy, u can use it with binds.
> 
> eg: u>4>7  is for "anyone need a medic?"
> 
> ...


The bind thing which you told me, should I use it in the console or modify a .cfg file?

Cause I would prefer modifying a cfg file instead of always typing or copy pasting in the console.


----------



## hullap (Apr 10, 2009)

just add it to autoexec.cfg *without* a /


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

^^I didn't get you..


----------



## skippednote (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone willing to play.


----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2009)

@Ecstasy, what hullap meant was to put all the bind codes in a file called autoexec.cfg that you can find in the Q3URT folder and you have to avoid the slash (i.e. ' / ' ) while entering the code.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 10, 2009)

Any1 cming to Bumpy ?? I will be there in 15-20 min. Do tell me here if any1 cming ???


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

*/connect  59.94.99.27*


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

@hari and hullap- check your pms.


----------



## hullap (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2009)

@ Ecstasy, this is my autoexec.cfg file


```
//In this file you can do settings that will be executed everytime Urban Terror is started. It will not get overwritten.
//Lines starting with // are ignored.
//Example1: exec yourconfig.cfg
//Example2: set cg_fov "110"
//Example3: bind x ut_weaptoggle knife
bind f ut_radio 4 7 Anyone need a MeDiC ?
bind v ut_radio 1 6 MeDiC on the way, hang in there ...
bind g ut_radio 9 6
bind z ut_radio 9 8 What the ****, moron ?
bind x ut_radio 9 3 **** your fire ...
```


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, yes i figured it out just now. I was on my way to reply about it and saw you guys already replied it. Anyway, thanks you'll.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

What if I want to cancel a binding?

I accidently typed /bind 5 ut_radio 8 5 I got the bomb!!

Now while pressing '5' i can't choose the weapon.. but instead it shouts- "i got the bomb".

How do i undo it?


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 10, 2009)

^Just type /unbind 5 

Then type /bind 5 weapon 7 (I don't know which weapon you want to switch to when you press 5, so try changing the weapon numbers until you get the weapon you want.)


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 10, 2009)

Server down?


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

beta testing said:


> ^Just type /unbind 5
> 
> Then type /bind 5 weapon 7 (I don't know which weapon you want to switch to when you press 5, so try changing the weapon numbers until you get the weapon you want.)


Yeah, i did that and modified few things as well.


----------



## hsr (Apr 11, 2009)

well, you have to admit, CS is more realistic than UrT, and hence more harder.
Let me know if anyone have CS 1.6


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 11, 2009)

I did play CS 1.6 recently. It sucks IMHO. UrT is better.


----------



## hullap (Apr 11, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> well, you have to admit, CS is more realistic than UrT, and hence more harder.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone hosting now ?

where can i play now >


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2009)

Play CoD4. Pwns every pieca **** out there. Muhahahaha!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah COD4 is simply the best one..

it grows on you...

the level up and othr things makes u kill more..

in ut there is no incentives for killing ..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 11, 2009)

BTW, if ya all didn't knew, I host COD4 server too and yesterday too server was up all the time, less connection drops and so is today. If u want me to run COD4 server too, just PM or IM me.


----------



## hullap (Apr 11, 2009)

sure,
i play cod4 too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 11, 2009)

hnow is cod 5 multiplayer guys ?


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 12, 2009)

Guys, This is a UrT thread not COD4!!!!!!!
Just start a new thread for COD4...............


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 12, 2009)

Is it my net connection or is everyone also finding every server to be high ping?

I used to play at some particular servers and I used to get ping of around 160-170, now those servers ping has gone to 270-280 and I can't join because my ping is too high for those servers.

Are you guys experiencing the same problem as me?


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

err! I'm just about to cross my bandwidth limit 5GB in just 10 days. 

I've downloaded endlessly at night, but I'm amazed that how come I've downloaded 4.7GB during day.


----------



## hsr (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ yo time for a match?

/connect urt.mooo.com


----------



## hsr (Apr 12, 2009)

okay, map changed to abbey


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't connect.


----------



## toofan (Apr 12, 2009)

If you all don't like to come at bumpy then come to |CC|Clan Japan its a real  fun there these days and does anyone know what happened to Krazy.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

Someone plz host. 

Thank you.


----------



## Rural Terror (Apr 12, 2009)

hi

Im rural terror n i play urban terror.

anyone host plese..i want to frag


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey! If u all don't want my server anymore, tell me so, so that I can shut it down and concentrate on my other things.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey People,do we have a CoD4 thread or shall I take the step? I just intalled CoD4 but unfortunately my key is with The_Conqueror   So,when do you people play online? Spamking wants to join!


----------



## hsr (Apr 13, 2009)

he might have probably lost his fingers bcoz even if he is dead he would spam spam spam and spam 

IYKWIM, YKTPIMA


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 13, 2009)

^^
wHAT IS THIS SUPPOSED TO MEAN???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

Stop spammig cruel creatures! Kittens die everyday due to your spamming. Have mercy!!


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2009)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/4/image002LieonBACK.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 13, 2009)

Now do you all have Call of duty 5. I have it but I don't know why i am able to play it at only private servers. So Plasma can start a private server for COD5 if most of us have that game. By the mean time I am looking for my CD Key.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 13, 2009)

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8537/arshavin438getty.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/Andrei-Arshavin-.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2009)

Spamming on V.A forums


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## toofan (Apr 13, 2009)

> Spamming on V.A forums


This looks the most significant answer.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/1729/lolwuts.jpg


----------



## hsr (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ bwaahahahhhhahhahaaa

btw, downloading COD 5  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
IYKWIM - If You Know What I Mean
YKTPIMA - You Know The Person I Meant About


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 14, 2009)

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/5998/andreiarshavin001copy.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)

@Hari,keep the piracy talks out please.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## hsr (Apr 14, 2009)

what? i posted a post before beta's post and my post in not before his post because my posting was not posted properly and hence i can't see my post !


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

Someone host today....*img4.imageshack.us/img4/9133/cowboyt.png


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes sm1 host plz!!! Me n Jaggy too w8ing to play !!!!


----------



## max_demon (Apr 16, 2009)

I have trouble adding UrT server , can anyone help me plese . i want to play dunno how to join thinkdigit server


----------



## toofan (Apr 16, 2009)

kahen ho aajkal sab log. i paly at |CC|Clan Japan.

Archy Lama medic is there continously. 

aaj kal to Hustler bhi nahi aata wahen? Hustler wating for you there between 8 to 9pm.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 16, 2009)

guys actually smps of my pc gone bad..will buy new till this sunday till then bye......will catch u all on sunday...i m using my laptop to write this...bye


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ I hope SMPS of your PC becomes good.....


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 16, 2009)

*~snipped~*

Join in Guyz...... m w8ing !!!

@max_demon
just copy this in ur console "/connect 59.180.92.236" n press enter


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 16, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ I hope SMPS of your PC becomes good.....



dude i mean to say that it get damaged....:X Laptop Keyboard sucks
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Kl@w-24 said:


> Speak like a server admin!!!
> *
> :NOTICE:*
> 
> The server will be unavailable to the general public on the 5th of April between 4 PM and 5 PM IST. Inconvenience is regretted.







Joker said:


> *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/ORLY/1/405za1hfv5ih1.gif




dude i m playing now somewhat good just wait till i m back with my pc..


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

^We're waitin


----------



## Joker (Apr 16, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> dude i m playing now somewhat good just wait till i m back with my pc..


we will c. ggn cant retain himself if he dont play for few days.

but i can pwn u if i dont play for even 1 month.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 16, 2009)

Joker said:


> we will c. ggn cant retain himself if he dont play for few days.
> 
> but i can pwn u if i dont play for even 1 month.



o really!!! Enough now...i gonna pwn u wait for my pc...


----------



## max_demon (Apr 16, 2009)

anujsaini said:


> *~snipped~*
> 
> Join in Guyz...... m w8ing !!!
> 
> ...



it is stuck in Awaiting Connection 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i tried the ip address given in the first page also


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

max_demon said:


> it is stuck in Awaiting Connection


Because the server is not up at the moment.

When we host, we post the IP here.


----------



## Joker (Apr 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> o really!!! Enough now...i gonna pwn u wait for my pc...


being in [V.a] & having a fancy name does not make u any better  
stop showboating.

if u dont know what showboating means, go here ---->> *www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=showboating

i m ready for official 1vs1 match between u & me. ggn will spectate & someone else will host the server. we will have equal ping & i will pwn u.


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 17, 2009)

*www.mibbit.com/chat/

IRC server = Freenode (select fromt he drop down menu)
Nick = <your_digit_ID>
Channel = #urt

Come @ 8pm sharp.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 17, 2009)

*~snipped~*(Sigh ! Noone came)

Join in fast......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 17, 2009)

Joker said:


> being in [V.a] & having a fancy name does not make u any better
> stop showboating.
> 
> if u dont know what showboating means, go here ---->> *www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=showboating
> ...



hmm....so now again 1on1 match...ok i m ready, i dont care i win or loose...wait for somedays for my pc..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 17, 2009)

Till now here are the 1on1 match i had fought.

1. Crazykiller - I won
2. Hari - I won
3. Toofan - I won
4. Crepy B*tch - I won
5. Terminator - I won
6. Parshu - I lost
7. Rocketbaba - I lost
8. dhr - i won
9. shoot-em-up - draw


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2009)

^^
Yay! I'm with you kid! Fry their arses!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2009)

err sorry people. I slept around 2:30pm and I've woken up now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2009)

Bad timings. Niaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

niaaaa all.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Yay! I'm with you kid! Fry their arses!!!!!!





Tomorrow i will go to chandni market and will buy smps...i will be on battlefield on monday... niaaaaaaaaaaa


Gagan are u in orkut?? if no join orkut, i need to show u something there...


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ hmmm what  ??


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 18, 2009)

Three Guys aimbotting + wallhacking on CC clan's #3 Japan Playground. One of them an admin and vetoing all kick vote calls.
The voter gets kicked too!!!

Want a demo??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> Till now here are the 1on1 match i had fought.
> 
> 1. Crazykiller - I won
> 2. Hari - I won
> ...


 
Y's my name on the top?????




BTW you actually got PwNeD by creepy and prashu, i was there too in spec.
Still got the screenshots, Want them posted here??


The Terminator you pwned is fake see the name, the real one's terminnator.
I have never ever heard of Rocketbaba!!!

Hari never says that he is a pro and he never challenged u krazzy.


I REALLY THINK YOU SHOULD STOP SHOWBOATING!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Y's my name on the top?????



aise hi!! nothing special..





> BTW you actually got PwNeD by creepy and prashu, i was there too in spec.



parshu pwned me but not creppy. if u dont believe go ask creppy that i had pwned him 




> The Terminator you pwned is fake see the name, the real one's terminnator.



There are 2 terminators...one which is on 3rd rank in RSA Hell ranking and other DER leader....And i owned the leader i.e [DER]Terminator not terminator..8)





> I REALLY THINK YOU SHOULD STOP SHOWBOATING!!!!!




Just for ur information i never said i m a pro...of 9 1on1 matches i had fought on.Only 2 i had challenged(u and hari) the other 7 challenge is given to me and i love to accept challenge...Peace

P.S. :- I never said i m a pro

*
@Gagan : just join there i need to show u something over there
@Fragula : The 1on1 match which will be fought between us is a friendly match, i never want my frined to become my enemy..*


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

No orkut for me please!



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *@Fragula : The 1on1 match which will be fought between us is a friendly match, i never want my frined to become my enemy..*


Yeah, he also wants a friendly match. 

Don't take his words seriously, most of the time he is just being funny.


----------



## Strika (Apr 18, 2009)

hi kazry u seem pro waths ur in=game nickk/?


----------



## Pain (Apr 18, 2009)

the leader of DER. IS the terminator that was 3rd on RSA


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

ico said:


> No orkut for me please!



I gonna join twitter soon....leave that.. 



> Yeah, he also wants a friendly match.






> Don't take his words seriously, most of the time he is just being funny.


He is younger than me but still he gives me tough competition during gameplay
No doubt he is a good player.



Strika said:


> hi kazry u seem pro waths ur in=game nickk/?



My name is *[*V.a]-[Krazzy]-* and nah i m not damn pro, gagan(ico) is pro..



Pain said:


> the leader of DER. IS the terminator that was 3rd on RSA



Ah! i aint knew lol 3rd Ranker is pwned


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> gagan(ico) is pro..


err? I sux.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ ah! really

jhut kam bol (dont tell lie)..if u sux then i m total noob in game

*I still remember those days when i used to have a ratio of 1:100 and now i play somewhat good.. 50:30 or whatever...

Gagan it is only because of u i have reached this stage of my skill...U stood as an inspiration to me in this game...  thx million times
*
Now i m somewhat comfortable with laptop keyboard

BTW do u guys play still play at BUMPY...I mean is bumpy still up nowdays???

btw *gagan can i have ur phone no...mobile no* and regarding orkut i was showing u something related to my Girl Friend


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 18, 2009)

^^
Very Funny!!!
Your girlfriend indeed....................
Should i find your profile and see by logging into dhR UrT community??


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior

lol, thank you.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 18, 2009)

giving FITJEE or Resonance Gagan???


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 18, 2009)

> parshu pwned me but not creppy. if u dont believe go ask creppy that i had pwned him


 
You challenged prashu because you wanted to join DeR Krazzy.............
I was there!!!!



> There are 2 terminators...one which is on 3rd rank in RSA Hell ranking and other DER leader....And i owned the leader i.e [DER]Terminator not terminator..8)


 
Both are the same!!
But you have misspelt the name here as well




> Just for ur information i never said i m a pro...of 9 1on1 matches i had fought on.Only 2 i had challenged(u and hari) the other 7 challenge is given to me and i love to accept challenge...Peace
> 
> P.S. :- I never said i m a pro


 
You challenged 4 out of 9 out of which i know only abt 5.
Plz edit your earlier post and change the match regarding prashu to "i lost". 
ppl get confused!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

Reminder: All our dear forum members are informed that this thread is regarding an open source game named Urban Terror not for discussing girlfriends and boyfriends.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 18, 2009)

^^
omg



i didnt know that!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanx for telling me!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I would be lost without you guiding me!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Sun, thanks for reminding  
And UrT is free, not open source btw


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 18, 2009)

^^
Tis' True
Tis' True
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i thought that this thread was for *cough* discussion.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2009)

Quake 3 engine is now open source and Urban terror is just a mod.  

People come back to the topic please. 
@Krazzy, use PM for such stuff. 
@Crazy,talk about FITJEE n all in education section.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Quake 3 engine is now open source and Urban terror is just a mod.  

People come back to the topic please. 
@Krazzy, use PM for such stuff. 
@Crazy,talk about FITJEE n all in education section. And yeah I don't mind you getting lost


----------



## hullap (Apr 18, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I still remember those days when i used to have a ratio of 1:100 and now i play somewhat good.. 50:30 or whatever...



isn't your ratio dependant on the skill of your opponents?


----------



## dHr (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Quake 3 engine is now open source and Urban terror is just a mod.
> 
> People come back to the topic please.
> @Krazzy, use PM for such stuff.
> ...



urban terror was a mod of quake but now it can also be played (almost all are using)iourbanterror which is developed by woekale(check urt site) from the source code of ioquake3 is it ok????
urban terror is now independent from quake hope u got it but the mod is still there.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 19, 2009)

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK NO NEED TO GIVE EUCH A LONG LECTURE ON OFF TOPIC DISCUSSION.


@DHR
DID YOU COPY UR SIGGY FROM KRAZZY???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 19, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> Very Funny!!!
> Your girlfriend indeed....................
> Should i find your profile and see by logging into dhR UrT community??



actually i m not in his community..gonna join soon if u r there then give ur profile name i will find u...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Crazykiller said:


> You challenged prashu because you wanted to join DeR Krazzy.............
> I was there!!!!



Ah! i never want to join DER..Terminator and Creppy request me alot to join DER but i refuse
[/quote]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Sunny1211993 said:


> Reminder: All our dear forum members are informed that this thread is regarding an open source game named Urban Terror not for discussing girlfriends and boyfriends.



Ah! sometime offtopic discussion are allowed specially regarding GF

BTW do u know my GF is 3 day younger than me
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Crazykiller said:


> OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK NO NEED TO GIVE EUCH A LONG LECTURE ON OFF TOPIC DISCUSSION.
> 
> 
> @DHR
> DID YOU COPY UR SIGGY FROM KRAZZY???



nah! actually i copied the concept from him!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 19, 2009)

i am planning to delete my orkut profile as i have now created profile on twitter.
BTW read sunny's post!
This thread is not for Orkut or social networking site discussion.
PM if u want ID.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 19, 2009)

*guys do u know why crazy is against anything i say regarding terminator because actually crazy is carrying Term.... babby*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 19, 2009)

> Ah! sometime offtopic discussion are allowed specially regarding GF
> 
> BTW do u know my GF is 3 day younger than me



oooooooooooooooooh!
My GF's 5 day's older!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> *guys do u know why crazy is against anything i say regarding terminator because actually crazy is carrying Term.... babby*


^^
Very funny indeed..............

Actually i am against this stuff because Term has allowed all noobs to join DeR.
Examples:


Creepy B!tch ->> A showboater bigger than Krazzy
Prashu ->> Somewhat OK
Rohan ->> A real noob. Loves to slap ppl without reason. Told me that he's the leader of DeR and could term out of DeR
Gunzzily (?) ->> A real SR8 loser. Wants to play SR8 only on every server and keeps trying to kick me.
Many others whom i do not remember.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW should be start a new thread in Fight Club named Crazy vs. Krazzy????????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW should be start a new thread in Fight Club named Crazy vs. Krazzy????????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 19, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 19, 2009)

Will u Guyz just STFU !!! M tired of looking ur Noobness-Proness Spams 

It seems u all just got to Spam here !! Now no1 host either no1 come to play wen sm1 Host !!! 

N those who do play still doesn't post here or comment , Sigh !! 

Now tell me who will be cming to play on CC Clan or should i host ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2009)

:tears his hair out and eats them:
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I'm coming on CC clan server. Host if you can


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 19, 2009)

will host so w8 15 min. just till play in CC !


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 20, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Gangsta n Me playing ......


Sigh !! Still no1 came except beta testing !!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 20, 2009)

If anyone is online, come on and join anujsaini's server


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, who cares?

We'll be shifting to a new forum....niaaaaa


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 20, 2009)

hey krazzy
did you steal my forum to put in your profile on Orkut??????????
I saw it there in your status box!!!!
I am realllly Angry with you.  


REMOVE IT THIS INSTANT
















-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am talking about my signature that says "You can fall down the stairs, you can fall from a tree. But the best way to fall is in love with me. "


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

lool


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 21, 2009)

/connect 59.180.114.132


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 21, 2009)

Any1 cming to Japan CC Clan ???


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 21, 2009)

no
getting real bad pings.
My brother's downloading stuff. ( Wi Fi )


----------



## toofan (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup today these are astronomical. around 500.
from past 2 days the BSNL pings are too high. Is it the same with other services also.

Who is this ICO is gagan and ICO same.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Good morning!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

toofan said:


> Who is this ICO is gagan and ICO same.



Naah, ico is a Bulgarian UrT player. 

Niaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

And Gagan is ICO phan!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 22, 2009)

ICO Phan????

He is a niaaaaa Fan


----------



## hsr (Apr 23, 2009)

ico = niaaaaaaaaa = gagan = bulgarian player?

lololololol   




krazzy, i was afk and will be afk for a few more days.
Wait until then to get your arse fried. Watch what you say, i never took it as a challenge and neither did you. Lemme say some thing that i always say to you : *STFU* 


fuk its so hard to get TDF in mobile >>  easybrowse proxy(idea free gprs trick ) + t9space mobiliser + 7th page of wap.google.com + freaking ads + 15 mins of waiting


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 23, 2009)

Just use ur keyboard and PC for posting if you get so tired out!!!

@Krazzy!!!
Hari is right!
*STFU* abt Challanges and Pwnage!!


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll host a server @ 2am. If anyone would be there for some late night gaming, then do tell me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Holla!!!
Anybody playing right now?


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't play that long at night.
Host in morning!!
I'm Bunking skool these days and play UrT at home!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys i m back...*

*
*Where u guys play nowdays..??? BUMPY SERVER DOWN.....????????? Give the ip where u play plz........

**
*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


hari_sanker_r said:


> krazzy, i was afk and will be afk for a few more days.
> Wait until then to get your arse fried. Watch what you say, i never took it as a challenge and neither did you. Lemme say some thing that i always say to you : *STFU*



err........wait for something around 10 days to get my hand set in urt again


----------



## dHr (Apr 24, 2009)

anybody having guns in thair hand right now????



this site's performance is worst tired of it


----------



## manmrman (Apr 24, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Amitava82 that’s sweet of you to donate server
wish I had the time to play but other things on my plate right now*www.freenowf.info/image/379a7ba015d8bf1c70b8add2c287c6fa.jpg[/FONT]


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 24, 2009)

*~Snipped~

No1 came as usual ! 
*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 24, 2009)

You should try hosting again, As usual.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

Is Bumpy Server down forever???????????

Anyone playing now???????????


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll host after 15 minutes...brb


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Host fast I am waiting.......


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

/connect 59.94.102.98


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Cant connect........Awaiting Connection...


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Come to ico'z server


----------



## toofan (Apr 25, 2009)

hi all


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 25, 2009)

Electricity conditions had prevented me from playing in the past few days. Things seem to be going uphill right now. So I guess, 1337_n008 is back! Anyone hosting?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

*Anyone hosting now????? plz host..*


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Anyone hosting now????? plz host..*


Why not you host? 

I'm already out of bandwidth.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey i'm new to UT.I've downloaded the zip file.I'm using Vista+Sp2 beta.
The problem is every time i try to execute ioUrbanTerror.exe i'm stuck with a blank screen and no response,i had to hard restart every time.
How can i start the game?


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Graphic card and driver? 9600GT?

Try downloading the latest Forceware drivers.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

Reinstalled 182 version of geforce 9 series drivers.
Still no use this time a console window with blue blackground appeared and vista frooze as soon as that console window opened,had to hard reboot again.


----------



## Pain (Apr 25, 2009)

are you running it as admin? because some games wont let u run a game unless ur admin


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

Vista sux.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ I use Vista. I am able to run the game without a hiccup! (If you don't count my shooting skills as a hiccup! )

Also, what happened to the trackmaniaaaaa () thread. Did you guys abandon that game?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

ico said:


> Why not you host?



If i host then server can be up for 15 min or 1 hour or even for 1 min..so not fix


*ANYONE HOST???????? PLZZZZZZZZZZZ*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> Vista sux.



It sucks for gaming... I was a Vista User but now back with XP

XP FTW!!!


----------



## hullap (Apr 25, 2009)

i can host


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Plz host...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 25, 2009)

> It sucks for gaming... I was a Vista User but now back with XP


 I switched over to Vista after seeing the difference in graphics(DX10) in Crysis and other Dx10 games,the difference was very significant,visuals were far better(only if you have a good Hardware).
But anyways let me comeback to the matter at hand,I also changed the compatibility mode to xp,I have disabled UAC and also every process is run as admin,so no problem with that.
Can somebody please guide me what else should i do after extracting the UT source.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 25, 2009)

~Snipped~

Hope it was Fun this Tym  n Thnx Krazzy for being my Entertainment lolzzzzz.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

coming!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Also, what happened to the trackmaniaaaaa () thread. Did you guys abandon that game?


I still play the game. 

David will host @ 10am.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

anujsaini said:


> ~Snipped~
> 
> Hope it was Fun this Tym  n Thnx Krazzy for being my Entertainment lolzzzzz.....



Plz dont do that again


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

Gagan or other host plz...


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 26, 2009)

Incming !!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

Someone else host now.  I can't go further beyond my bandwidth.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

*Huster Host!!
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea w8 a min. can't see my IP !!! Any other way to know it ??? I can't open any another site ??? Don't knw y !!! Only this forum working..... Neither Yahoo Msnger working......


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

^ Open Command Prompt............and then type *ipconfig /all

*Edit: ye tere mobile ko kya huya? Ghanti jaati hai fir Unreachable..!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 26, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Connect in 1 min. !!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

host kar hustler..8)

I will come!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

Koi host karo?????


----------



## toofan (Apr 26, 2009)

krazy and all other why don't you come to |CC| Japan!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ Ya! I play there  but playing among friends has some different fun

*Anyone Host!!*

I will come for sure!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 26, 2009)

^^
Thread Spammers??????
Some1 report them!!!!

I was playing on CC TS and abt to accept clan war challenge but Power Cut got in b/w.
I just hate NDPL and MTNL!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ err....thread spammer.. thats me crazy

Crazy host or anyone else host!!


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry i could not host today morning. Had some problems.
but i can host if  more members are interested in playing this game at a time..
just pm me on my yahoo id and i will host .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
sorry i could not host today morning. Had some problems.
but i can host if  more members are interested in playing this game at a time..
just pm me on my yahoo id and i will host .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

High!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 26, 2009)

I now know the reason why i can't host!!
I am using a wireless internet connection through Netgear WN111v3 which does not support port forwarding, so my server is not forwarded properly and hence you are not able to connect.

I just can't host a Server for Any game!!

BTW Krazzy your bandwidth will increase even if you play on a server.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 26, 2009)

*~Snipped~8)

Hey Guyz will post sm Funny Screens 2moro do check it out, have no time now or else will be posted !!

*Peace Out !!


----------



## Joker (Apr 27, 2009)

i played yesterday with hustler n some krazzy. it was fun. 

krazzy was going to spec me again n again, i dont noe why.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That's coz he thinks that anyone who plays better than him must be cheating.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> I now know the reason why i can't host!!
> I am using a wireless internet connection through Netgear WN111v3 which does not support port forwarding, so my server is not forwarded properly and hence you are not able to connect.
> 
> I just can't host a Server for Any game!!


Good morning..!!


----------



## abhishek66ster (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi!!
I am Abhishek and new to this game. I am Gagan's friend. 
Abhishek


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 27, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Had Nice Fun !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ That's coz he thinks that anyone who plays better than him must be cheating.



I never thing so...I always saw that there are MANY better players than me..I was just going spec because i recieved phone call 2-3 times from my school friends at that time...
*
@Hustler*
*Cant Connect!! Host!!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abhishek66ster said:


> Hi!!
> I am Abhishek and new to this game. I am Gagan's friend.
> Abhishek



Welcome
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Crazykiller said:


> BTW Krazzy your bandwidth will increase even if you play on a server.



errrrr.......I know that!! why u r saying so

I have unlimited bandwith!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hustler where are the pics??


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 27, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Hosting............. Cm Guyz......

N Ectasy will post tonight, lets play 1st 


*Fck !! 3 Times BSOD !!!! *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I never thing so...I always saw that there are MANY better players than me..I was just going spec because i recieved phone call 2-3 times from my school friends at that time...



I dunno about that time, but I've seen you doing that many times - you called Llama a cheat, didn't you?  

Don't get me started lad, you'll regret it. 

Play safe! Have fun!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 27, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............
Thread Spammers??



> errrrr.......I know that!! why u r saying so
> 
> I have unlimited bandwith!!



errrrrr It was ICO who said that.........
Sry


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 27, 2009)

*Host Plz*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hope u all know that [-Der-*]Prashu pwn me 1on1 match

*I fought another 1on1 match with him TODAY..Result draw

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Score_UrT/Score_8.jpg
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Guyz Check out This Screeny..... Hope u like it 


*Was Passing Time when i hosted n no1 Coming *
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8650/shot0061.th.jpg

*Different Angle*
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/399/shot0062m.th.jpg

*Zoomed !*
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/4548/shot0063d.th.jpg

*1 more*
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/3852/shot0064t.th.jpg

*Bird View *
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/51/shot0065.th.jpg



*Gangsta n Me, found new Nade Jump in Abbey, but Impossible to reach without Gravity !!*


*Abbey View*
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/8384/shot0057q.th.jpg

*Lol See the Mountains !!!*
*img22.imageshack.us/img22/3334/shot0058a.th.jpg

*Gangsta *
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/8479/shot0059x.th.jpg



Hope u like it


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ cool

*Hustler host!!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2009)

Sachin pwning KKR. Who's got time for stupid multiplayers?


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Huh IPL !!! So boring .......

*~Snipped~*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 27, 2009)

the place is reachable by using a human chain.(quite difficult but possible)
There's a video on youtube.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

Sachin FTW!


----------



## Joker (Apr 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I dunno about that time, but I've seen you doing that many times - you called Llama a cheat, didn't you?


he also called me a cheat!!!!11!! & accused!!!11 i took that as a compliment though...but now i c he does zis to everyone!!!11!! that is very bad krazzywarrior. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hope u all know that [-Der-*]Prashu pwn me 1on1 match
> 
> *I fought another 1on1 match with him TODAY..Result draw
> *


who is this prashu? i dont knw him as i rarely play at |cc|. must be some random nub.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Joker said:


> who is this prashu? i dont knw him as i rarely play at |cc|. must be some random nub.


He is a guy who challenges anyone with a clan tag to a 1v1 match


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

*abhishekweb.in/image/images/tehinterne.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

Joker said:


> who is this prashu? i dont knw him as i rarely play at |cc|. must be some random nub.



He is among one of the good players i have ever seen..

*@Hustler
I come from school at 12:30 PM...so if u daily host at 12:30 (as u hosted yesterday) than i will surely come on ur server.*
*Hustler Bhaiya Rocks!*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 28, 2009)

^^
I come to home at 1:30 PM and then Pwn some noobies on a FFA server and then play at CC Clan #3 or #1 or TS or Woo!2k Arena.
If you could host then it would be a lot lot better as 50 ping is better than 200.
BTW any1 plays at DeR clan server??? I got banned as i refused to do SR8 only which really sucks!



> Originally Posted by Joker
> who is this prashu? i dont knw him as i rarely play at |cc|. must be some random nub.



He is a good player but Jaynz caught him wallhacking some day


OR


Maybe Prashu caught Jaynz becuase a week ago Jaynz called me in spec and started asking me questions abt Prashu like Did Prashu say anything abt me (Jaynz) and stuff like a fake Jaynz being out there and hacking.

Guilty Feeling?????


----------



## dHr (Apr 28, 2009)

Anybody playing​


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone hosting now????? plz host..


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Krazzy hosting but can't connect


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Could any1 help me up with this?
I tried running Urban Terror in 1600*1024 and got this blue console 


> ioQ3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> Going through search path...
> 
> ...


I know the problem has something to do with resolution but can any1 give solution??
I can't play UrT till solution comes!
Trying Google right now


----------



## dHr (Apr 28, 2009)

just reinstall man!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

*/connect *


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ okkk


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2009)

Game stays on "awaiting connection" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ check firewall and wait till awating connection *10*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

*
/connect snip!*

If u cant connect then gagan plz host!!


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Just post the IP na. Problem solved once & for all.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> *
> /connect 59.93.242.15*
> 
> If u cant connect then gagan plz host!!


Can't connect.  Ports not forwarded properly. Use Bridged mode.

Someone else host, I've already exceeded by 1.6GB nor I want to play.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

*sorry!! I cant host!! Someone else host!! Dont know why u cant connect i m able to connect through diff game..

Anyways some else host!
*


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

^ arrey, even that doesn't work.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

Gagan call(phone) hustler and say him to host!


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ Server down!! Edit Gagan


*Someone Host!!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Could any1 help me up with this?
> I tried running Urban Terror in 1600*1024 and got this blue console
> 
> I know the problem has something to do with resolution but can any1 give solution??
> ...



Open the q3config.cfg file and search the value of 1600...edit the thing to 800*600 and game will run! For Sure!!

*Someone Host!!*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 29, 2009)

^^
Found the solution through google within minutes of the problem


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2009)

*[V.a]-[Krazzy]-* vs [-Der-*]Heroes|Sky|*

Just check *the ping difference(me high ping and he low)* and even then i beat him!!

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Score_UrT/Score_7.jpg

*I thanks CountFragula to help me by giving some tips yesterday!! Because of his teaching i beat above ^^ guy..thx frag..u rock!!*


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

^ n1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ (hindi) >> ye sab countfragula ka kal ka suggestion ka outcome hai...

*Anyone Host!!*


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 29, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2 min.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2009)

anuj gonna host around 7 PM so be there!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 29, 2009)

> [V.a]-[Krazzy]-* vs [-Der-*]Heroes|Sky|


Heroes Sky is a very very bad player


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2009)

^@Crazykiller

O really!! Just for ur information the guy *[V.a]Lationz is [DeR]Heros|sky| so he is good player!!!

Where is hustler??Host
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 29, 2009)

/connect 59.180.56.20

Join after 2 min.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 29, 2009)

/connect 59.180.72.19

IP changed got DC 

Join in fast ......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ cant connect


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 29, 2009)

fckng site so slow connect now /connect 59.180.92.49

in 2 min.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

*~snipped~* ------> fast I will only host for 30minutes

Hustler's server lags...


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

Was fun today


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2009)

good game


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 30, 2009)

Election morning here. I've got oodles of free time. Anyone hosting?

PS: I can host upto 8 AM.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

@Krazzy
Plz just don't post your score cards here, if i start posting my score cards the thread is gonna exceed 150 pages!!
Plz start another thread for scorecards and* SHOWBOATING*.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

lool


----------



## TERMATRIX (Apr 30, 2009)

I AM TERMATRIX
URBAN TERROR.........
AIM KILLING OPPOSITE TEAM OPPONENTS SAVING OUR TEAM.....8)8)
BEST MAP : UPTOWN,RIYADH,ABBEY
BEST GUNS: G36,Sr8


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

^^  Where do you live?


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

^^
Madhya Pradesh


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

He is tinish and i am  Vaibhav


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

*Check out the Scorecards*

*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=iawnlnm2dnn&thumb=5

*www3.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/c62f8f08b155895734b893d6c5fe28965g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=n0jdwd0d4ye&thumb=4

MUTEJS is a co leader of {95th} Clan.
He invited me to join but they expected me to pay 5 Pounds.
BTW WHERE's THE POUND SYMBOL?????


*www0.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0702c15964179fdb00f98ba945ddf7775g.jpg

DeR gunzzzily completely Pwned in turnpike.


*www2.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/57634e5478020b952f07964f69d6c00a5g.jpg

DeR gunzzzily loses 5-0 in Abbey. |-_-|k' spectating the match.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ pwning *noobs *in 1on1 matches

*Bullet500,Hustler,Gagnsta,Count Fragula <<----- ROCKS!!*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

*^^
At least i am Pwning 3 in a day!!
You pwn just 1 in a day and start showboating......*


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

I love this..!!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW Krazzy Just go to A 95th Server (CTF/BOMB) and just see the scores. Their Co-Leader Cunning is going to own u 20-0.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

^^
I too love this {fighting Krazzzzzzzzzzy.............}


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

Demo or it never happened...


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Should i change my Status line to " Try not annoying Krazzy, He will not let you sleep as he is suffering from Insomnia"


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

^ even, I'm suffering from Insomnia.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

ffs Crazykiller, post thumbnails


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

*^^ 
I said i would exceed 150 pages!!!!
They will only exceed with  800 * 600 size pictures!!!!*


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ pwning *noobs *in 1on1 matches
> 
> *Bullet500,Hustler,Gagnsta,Count Fragula <<----- ROCKS!!*


 

Does *noobs *include Krazzywarrior????
BTW i asked [V.a]Pro.Stidude if he knows [V.a]Krazzy and he said




"Who's [V.a]Krazzy" 8)


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

ico said:


> Demo or it never happened...


 
What does mean exactly?????????????
There is no matchmode on most servers so auto demo doesnt take place 

and


My F12 key doesnt work!!!!!!!!!!!!


So how am i supposed to record Demos??


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW gagan can u post the thread spammer link again??? 
I wanna check out my position now


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=79745 

btw, server will be up in a day or two. (may be even today)


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Check out this Screenshot!
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/dcbee0b924639099f93ba45a2d47518d2g.jpg

SEE The Time!!!!!
=================

Spot the Crosshair!


*www0.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0ef6485d8797e127dbbaec598f5c2be96g.jpg


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!
Krazzy's Second now!!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 30, 2009)

I got 2 PMs regarding this thread. I dont have the time right now.. So im closing this till i get time to sort it out..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok.. After going through the PMs and this thread, i believe it is evident that Crazykiller, Krazzy Warrior & hari_sanker_r are spoiling the fun for the rest of the members here. This is the last warning to all 3. I get one more complaint, and that's it. No one cares what's your score/rep/frags/whatever.. If you wanna discuss that, do it via IM.. Please spare this thread.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone Host plzzzzzzz

Gagan host kar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ +1


----------



## toofan (Apr 30, 2009)

hi everybody its quite long no chatting with you guys. how r u.

Actually i was busy playing Sid meires Railroads and Colonisation.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 30, 2009)

Anybody hosting?
@KAlpik,Yeah right! Wanted something like this.


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 30, 2009)

Will host 2moro, coz i g2g now !! I was gonna host around 6 but Thread was closed so couldm't post IP here 

KK later 2moro guyz


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 30, 2009)

^^This is why I say you guys should start using XFire. Anyone hosting right now???


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm hosting.

*~snipped~*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 30, 2009)

^^I'll be there in 10 mins. Sorry, but something urgent has come up.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

*~snipped~*

Server will be UP whole day..!!!


----------



## dHr (May 1, 2009)

anybody there for play i am there on ico's server


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2009)

Gagan cant connect!! Host i can play for a hour or two...

*Plz host*


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

*~snipped~

*err, is anyone coming??


----------



## Crazykiller (May 1, 2009)

could some1 try this IP plz?? I sorted out the ports problem.
Gamtracker is able to scan my server.
Plz try 

/connect *~snipped~*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2009)

Anybody hosting?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2009)

Gagan host!! PLZZ


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

I'm busy at the moment.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 1, 2009)

Here's ur Rescuer !!!

*~Snipped~*

after 2 min.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Hustlerr (May 1, 2009)

*~Snipped~*
connect again !!!


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

*/connect 59.96.165.75*

Anuj's server giving high pings to some people.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2009)

^^ okk


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2009)

Gagan kya hua?? Host karo...


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2009)

are deewano mujhe pehechanooo, keral se aaaya, hari hu kaun? - don XD


Im bak guys for more quarreling and heavy spam *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^^^^^^^^^^^^  i did not knew that ironic statements can be deadly *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Back!!


hari_sanker_r said:


> Im bak guys for more quarreling and heavy spam *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png





kalpik said:


> Ok.. After going through the PMs and this thread, i believe it is evident that Crazykiller, hari_sanker_r are spoiling the fun for the rest of the members here. This is the last warning to all 3. I get one more complaint, and that's it. No one cares what's your score/rep/frags/whatever.. If you wanna discuss that, do it via IM.. Please spare this thread.



^^ Read..


Hari can u host!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2009)

Gagan Host!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2009)

koi jaldi host karo yaar..


----------



## Hustlerr (May 1, 2009)

~Snipped~

AFter 2 min. !!!

Hosting for 30 min. only !!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2009)

^^ okk thanks


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2009)

yea, whatever kick me or ban me, do what you can.

Urt Server up: (don't know when will it go but will be at full rate till end  )

/connect urt.mooo.com


----------



## Crazykiller (May 1, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Welcome Back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Krazzy plz just dont go on editing quotes.............
They are not meant to be edited............

Here you have edited your name out of kalpik's post.

PLZ JUST DONT EDIT THE EARLIER POSTS AND QUOTE THEM.
And plz dont start quareling with me over it
You'll get urself and me banned.
I've got ur best interests at heart................
TRUST ME!


----------



## hsr (May 1, 2009)

^^ come on guys, leave it, or at least you leave it.
We are here to play and not fight. Peace brothers peace. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/83.png


~snypd~


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

lool


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

*Anyone Host!!

Gagan,Crazy,Hari anyone host!!
*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

^^
Can't host. My younger brother's home as its saturday and he's playing runescape, and so i am lagging.
Should i try talking to my dad abt a seperate internet connection???


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

BTW Krazzy dont use big fonts, Some1 will report the post.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

some1 host!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> Can't host. My younger brother's home as its saturday and he's playing runescape, and so i am lagging.



Kick him and host for 30-40 min....plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

^^
Its his PC and not mine, so he has got full right to play whatever he wants..........
I can host after 12PM, call Gagan or Hustler and ask them to host plz.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

^^ Host at 12 then...I will come for sure..


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

Krazzy, you host plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I'm not sure abt 12PM


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

I'm playing NFS till then


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

^^
What does this mean????????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

Crazy I cant host!!

*Plz host*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

/connect 59.178.157.241:27950
Changed the port and i am hosting from my PC and my cousin is playing some game online so it might be a bit laggy.
Plz try


----------



## Crazykiller (May 2, 2009)

The port is 27950 and not 27960.
You need to specify it.

*



			/connect 59.178.157.241:27950
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

^^ Crazy cant connect...Host and kick ur brother..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

Hustler,Gagan,Lomash,Hari no one playing.... *PLZ HOST!!*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2009)

host plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2009)

host plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

*/connect :yawn: (None came)
*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2009)

^^ okk


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

Koi host kar do plz...


----------



## Hustlerr (May 2, 2009)

~snipped~

Join Gangsta n Me there !! After 2 min....


----------



## jagg89 (May 2, 2009)

connect to hustler's server 
/connect 59.180.102.230


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 2, 2009)

plz add me

name:ultimatum_ahead


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

*Hustler Cant Connect!! Check and Host i will come for sure*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 2, 2009)

plz add me

name:ultimatum_ahead


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

err? I'm tired of this "Host Host Host Host".  Do you people have anything else to say?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2009)

^^ I have  *Server UP Kar  I want to play with u...!! PLZZZZZ*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 2, 2009)

any plz host


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

err...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 2, 2009)

ico said:


> err? I'm tired of this "Host Host Host Host".  Do you people have anything else to say?



niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2009)

Listen Guys...

*Today is Sunday...so can u plz host for all day I can play all day  *

Plz host!!I would be regularly checking this thread for ip..


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

server up :

/connect urt.mooo.com - ded mode

up till 8am or half hour of inactivity


----------



## Crazykiller (May 3, 2009)

sry for yesterday krazzy.
There was a power failure the momen i kicked him.
Can't play or host today. Got my Narayana Scholarship Test tommorow.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> sry for yesterday krazzy.
> There was a power failure the momen i kicked him.
> Can't play or host today. Got my Narayana Scholarship Test tommorow.



np.. Yesterday the whole day i studied!! I think i only played 15 min yesterday(Hustler Server)...Today I want to play whole day..

So someone host! Hari gagan.....gagan kya hua tujhe...host kar na PLZ HOST!


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

gagan apni umar se bada hogaya


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2009)

!!HOST!!


----------



## ico (May 3, 2009)

I'm going out-of-station for 5 days. I'll look into the matter of the server after I come back.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

Err, does anyone know how many MBs are consumed after hosting for... say... an hour???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2009)

^^cant say depends on map i think

for playin my bsnl-half an hour 10MB(may vary on map)
hosting -may be 30-40mb per hour


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

30-40? Can anyone confirm that? Any personal experiences? If maps do affect things, how about the abbey map?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2009)

^20-25 MB per hour!!

*If anyone want to play I can host!!
Just reply i will host!*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2009)

guys playin with bots is ant prob ...i mean does it cause sys crash?

jus tried this post found in google:
--------
To enable the bots open the console and write:

/bot_enable 1


If you already started a game, then write:

/reload


/addbot <type> <level> <team> <ping> <server nick>

You can write one of them in the <type> place:

boa
cheetah
chicken
cobra
c ockroach
cougar
goose
mantis
penguin
puma
python
raven
scarab
scorpion
tiger
widow


<level> between 1-5

<team> Blue or Red

--------------
Example:

/addbot Puma 4 Blue 76 Monkey

---------------------

but how do i change game type from ffa using command n play with bots


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2009)

@krazzy 
hey i'll play


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

@krazzy:I'll play too! Go on! host!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2009)

*/connect Bijli*


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

Hoggy server up, join

*/connect urt.mooo.com*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

@Krazzy:Server down? I got disconnected and now, I can't reconnect.


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

no, its up


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2009)

banl suxed the game


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

Anyway, I'm feeling like racing... Anyone for Trackmania?


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

^^ anytime bro, someone host, my ports aint cinfigured


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 3, 2009)

No one is playing on hari's server. Man, this forum chatting is tiresome. Come on people, use XFire. Post your XFire ids.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2009)

*Anyone Want to play??? I can host*

Last time Bijli chali gayi thi!


----------



## hsr (May 3, 2009)

im ready, bang me on g-talk wen u r :   darking[dot]hari[at]googlemail[dot]com


----------



## Crazykiller (May 4, 2009)

/connect 59.178.32.17:27950


----------



## Crazykiller (May 4, 2009)

*/connect ~snipped~*
Quick, 1 hour only or bijli out, whichever is earlier

The port is *27950*

*Played bomb mode for over an hour with woo!2k Maxalic and Mini Cooper.*
*because The server was in Master Server list.*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 4, 2009)

y is the thread so cool today??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

@Crazykiller >> Thanks that thing after quotes worked..


*Anyone want to play...i can host*..*Reply and i will host*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 4, 2009)

^ host plz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

*/connect snip!*


Rocky connect for sure.....SURE...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 4, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 4, 2009)

Joining... But whatever do you mean by a Rocky server? Frequent interruptions?

EDIT: Server down.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

^^ JUST COME THERE FAST!! u never come when some1 host...come there


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

/connect wtf!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

Server down.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

wtf!

*/connect dont know why u cant connect!


Kl@w plz host! PLZZ
*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 4, 2009)

@Krazzy:Are you behind a firewall?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

^ Ya i use ZoneAlarm but i have allowed all content to pass through!Anyways shuting down zonealarm..

Now connect!

*/connect eh!*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 4, 2009)

im goin. bye cya


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

I shutted zone alarm and something went wrong! server down! Gonna configure ZA and will host at night!bye


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

If 2-3 guys ready to play now then i can host...reply Hope this time zone alarm doesnt create problem!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 4, 2009)

*~Snipped~ (*Had Fun Tonight !! Was Playing Bomb  *)*

after 2 min. !


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> wtf!
> 
> */connect dont know why u cant connect!*
> 
> ...


 

Krazzy i think your port has changed back to 27961.

Use this Procedure to reset it back to 27960 permanently


> 1. Right click ioUrbanTerror.exe and click on create shortcut.
> 2. Right Click on the new shortcut and click on Properties
> 3. In the target TAB add these lines after ioUrbanTerror.exe
> 
> ...


 

I'm Hosting till 12:00PM as it might be a bit laggy after 12.
(Reason: Cousin playing Runscape or Miniclip or neopets)

/connect 59.178.63.22


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

*
/connect 59.178.63.22 
Port is 27960 so no need to specify
*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Hellooooooooooo!!!!!
Any1 There??????????


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

closing server!
No one came..............


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

Crazy Host!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

I told u cant host after 12.
Now my cousin is playing Runescape. Server will lag.

BTW Which forum have you all moved to??????????
It really doesnt feel good when you are left out.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^^ I am on this forum..no other forum.. 

Should I host? will u all come?


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

gagan said u got a forum and server within 2 days on 30-04-2009.

Where's The Server and Where's The forum??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^^ I dont think gagan said anything..if even then i dont know..

*Should I host??*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

yes
U can host


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

*/connect 59.93.168.136:27960 *


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Here's a link to that post of gagan
Check it out yourself
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1101558#post1101558


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Can't Connect!!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Can't Connect



> I'll join you there when Hell Freezes over !
> -----------Neville Longbottom, Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

Here is my target:-

*"E:\Installed\Urban Terror\ioUrbanTerror.exe" +set fs_game q3ut4 +set net_port 27960 +exec server.cfg*

Last night Zone Alarm Creates problem but i cant shut it down! I passed all content of URT in zone alarm..still u cant connect:X

See the target and if not able to connect then *U PLZ HOST!*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Use this software to check your ports
Enter port no. 27960 and click UDP
*www.portforward.com/store/PFPortChecker1.0.28.exe

If ports are blocked then download this program , select your router and Quake 3
*www.portforward.com/store/PFCSetup1.0.232.exe


I'm hosting
*/connect 59.178.47.249:27950*
Will be laggy for sure


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^^ Bijli chali gayi.. 

Crazy i dont think there is any problem with my game or port i think the problem is with Zone Alarm...(Yesterday when i hosted with ZA on guys were not able to connect but when i off it guys were able to connect)...I reinstalled Zone Alarm and configured it to accept connection for UrT game..

Hope now my Urt Server work fine! Will try later.

Anyways Host!! I think hustler gonna host @4 PM!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2009)

okk


----------



## Cool Joe (May 5, 2009)

/connect snipped (Good game )

No electricity, UPS doesn't last long.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

^ lool


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Bijli chali gayi..
> 
> Crazy i dont think there is any problem with my game or port i think the problem is with Zone Alarm...(Yesterday when i hosted with ZA on guys were not able to connect but when i off it guys were able to connect)...I reinstalled Zone Alarm and configured it to accept connection for UrT game..
> 
> ...


 

i said abt ports because yesterday twice your port was shown as 27961 in rcon status.
I think that your ports must be open as you were able to host earlier, but maybe your router is switching to port 27961 which is usually closed.

Coming to Cool Joe's Server in a minute!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

*Joe server down....Host!*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

hmmmmmmm

Port no. *135*.....
it sounds fishy...................
Is it a case of identity crisis???


plz use default ports while hosting......
AND
I can't use port 27960 as my cousin stole it for FIFA


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> i said abt ports because yesterday twice your port was shown as 27961 in rcon status.
> I think that your ports must be open as you were able to host earlier, but maybe your router is switching to port 27961 which is usually closed.



Ok i will check the software set my Urt port to 27960 and will open the port by using software suggested by u...


Where is Hustler??? Gangsta said me that hustler gonna host at 4-4:30 PM...where he is..

@Gagan dont spam the thread will ur "lool" replies...plz..spare this thread...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2009)

@ico
host


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Use this software to check your ports
> Enter port no. 27960 and click UDP
> *www.portforward.com/store/PFPortChecker1.0.28.exe



When i select TCP its shows *Your Port Open *but when i select UDP it shows *Your Port Close.

If i want to host will i have to open port for UDP??
*


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Gagan dont spam the thread will ur "lool" replies...plz..spare this thread...


haha....thats not spamming. That is *trolling* and I'm not at my house.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

I love not being connected teh Internets....haha I'm saving my bandwidth niaaaa


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

hmmm, I'll download teh game today.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

err wtf. the posts are not gettin Automerged...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

ico said:


> hmmm, I'll download teh game today.


 

Gagan help here plz:-



Krazzy Warrior said:


> When i select TCP its shows *Your Port Open *but when i select UDP it shows *Your Port Close.
> 
> If i want to host will i have to open port for UDP??
> *


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

yes ou have to open the UDP port.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 5, 2009)

I didnt check the software provided to open ports.
Apparently its worthless as you have to buy it.
Krazzy try looking for serial on youserials.com

I opened the ports manually.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^^ How to open UDP ports manually??? Reply in details


----------



## Hustlerr (May 5, 2009)

*~Snipped~*
After 2 min. !!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2009)

^^^ okk


----------



## Hustlerr (May 5, 2009)

^^^
~Snipped~

connect again, closed for a min. kk back on !!!


----------



## Willy_Wonk (May 5, 2009)

*Names*

well I've been playing UrT for a couple of months now, and I've seen noobs with fake clan names that are awesome, and they don't disrupt the reals clan's reputation at all. If fact, there are some noobs out there that are actually good, just lack the ability to keep their mouths shut and stop bragging and the things a typical noob would do. There's nothing wrong with having a clan name included in your id even if you really don't belong to them. You guys are being noobs yourselves.

Willy_Wonk


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Names*



Willy_Wonk said:


> well I've been playing UrT for a couple of months now, and I've seen noobs with fake clan names that are awesome, and they don't disrupt the reals clan's reputation at all. If fact, there are some noobs out there that are actually good, just lack the ability to keep their mouths shut and stop bragging and the things a tyupical noob would do. There's nothing wrong with having a clan name included in your id even if you really don't belong to them.


Completely agreeing with you.  But after going through your below mentioned statement, I feel you are also one of those *noobs*. 



Willy_Wonk said:


> You guys are being noobs yourselves.


Will you go through your post again? err? Who are you to actually comment on the people who post over here? Well, when you don't know about some of the people who genuinely *play* over here, you should refrain from posting generalised comments.



Willy_Wonk said:


> Willy_Wonk


Willy Willy Wonka Wonka....


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

^^
lol


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

> ^^ How to open UDP ports manually??? Reply in details


 
Its quite simple.


Open Start Menu and click on run.
In run box type cmd and click open.
Type ipcongif in command prompt
Note your defualt gateway
Open Internet Explorer
In address Tab type your defualt gateway, and Press Enter
Click on Advanced Setup.
Click on NAT
Click on Virtual Server.
Add your defualt IP like 192.168 something in IP Tab
Add port no. as 27960 in both port options
Enter Name As Quake 3
Click ADD
And you're done 
For more details go here.
www.portforward.com
Select your router, Quake 3 as program and follow instructions.

The page on portforward.com for my router
*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/WA3002-g1/Quake_3.htm


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

hahaha what is TCP & UDP?  What are 'UDP ports'?.......naabs


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Type *ipcongif* in command prompt


lmao........


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

typing that is easier than right clicking connection and then opening status and then searhing for Default Gateway.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

*ipconfig*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

Thats what i meant
Krazzy has that much common sense!!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

some1 host!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

^ okay


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

hosting???


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

I am not at home.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

I will be back after 3 days.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

After only that I will be able to play.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

.............AUTOMERGE....


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

gagan plzzzzzzzz dont do repetitive posts and plzzzzzzzzz stop trolling or we'll have to report you for thread spamming


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Its quite simple.
> 
> 
> Open Start Menu and click on run.
> ...



Thanks! U rock! I gonna check it out and will do accordingly..

Anyone Host!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

How do you quote the messages in This Way so that it shows who posted message and a link to that post ??


> Originally Posted by Crazykiller
> Its quite simple.
> 
> Open Start Menu and click on run.
> ...


----------



## Crazykiller (May 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Thanks! U rock! I gonna check it out and will do accordingly..
> 
> Anyone Host!


 


Crazykiller said:


> gagan plzzzzzzzz dont do repetitive posts and plzzzzzzzzz stop trolling or we'll have to report you for thread spamming


 


Cool Joe said:


> lol


 

Got it!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2009)

*Crazy(Lomash) Host Na PlZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> gagan plzzzzzzzz dont do repetitive posts and plzzzzzzzzz stop trolling or we'll have to report you for thread spamming


Are you a n00btard or what?

I'm out of my city and using my mobile.  So, you want me to again & again 'edit' my post and waste my precious talktime as I'm out of station?

(though at that time I was on a crappy PC with IE6 on a slow net connection...)


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Crazy(Lomash) Host Na PlZZZZZZZZZ*



+1


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2009)

gagan, if you are roaming and is using airtel, then ur mobile office is prolly free 

if u r still in teh circle, use airtel live as settings and use *wap.google.com/gwt/n?u=thinkdigit.com/forum/usercp.php  as the url to enjoy free browsing.

still u hav ur options if u use the following.

Aircel : free
Idea   : free
Reliance GSM : free
Vodafone : free
BSNL : fuk them screw their crappy settings, fuk their mms, fuk BSNL


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

^ hahahaha molia blagodaria.....niaaaaa


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2009)

^^ means?


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2009)

lol wtf>   *translate.google.com/translate_t#auto|en|molia blagodari   google drunk? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2009)

Какво искаш да кажеш?


----------



## Hustlerr (May 6, 2009)

~Snipped~

Got DC, Join Again !!!


----------



## hsr (May 6, 2009)

^^ not wrkng !!
hog server up,

*/connect SNYPD*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

laterz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ not wrkng !!
> hog server up,
> 
> */connect urt.mooo.com*



Cant connect 

*Host PLZ*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

*/connect *snipped* (bijli )
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2009)

^ Oye! we came in! it lagged server down!! Host


----------



## Crazykiller (May 7, 2009)

ico said:


> Are you a n00btard or what?
> 
> I'm out of my city and using my mobile.  So, you want me to again & again 'edit' my post and waste my precious talktime as I'm out of station?
> 
> (though at that time I was on a crappy PC with IE6 on a slow net connection...)


 
Then plz dont post until u get back to the city.


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2009)

^^ lol


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

n00bs...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

@Crazykiller

I performed 2 tests see below:-

Test1:-
Zone Alarm(Firewall) *ON*
Port 27960 UDP
It gives PORT IS *CLOSED*


Test2:-
Zone Alarm(Firewall) *OFF*
Port 27960 UDP
It gives PORT IS *OPENED*


WTF! ZoneAlarm blocking my 27960 port...I am using Free Version of ZoneAlarm just give me instruction how to unblock 27960 in ZoneAlarm..I cant find any option out there..

Anyone Host!


----------



## hsr (May 7, 2009)

^^ dude, i assume u don't use any P2P networks except torrent and hence the windows firewall is just needed for your protection, if you are on vista, firewall+defender will do.
ZA sucks in all the memory and process, plus making the pings go +200 
if you are that not confident about inbuilt measures, use some anti-virus like mcafee so that you get the advantage of both AV and FW


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2009)

are disable firewall n use windows one n play...or change to comodo


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

Ok! So from now one..When i play i will keep ZA on and Windows Firewall OFF but when i host i will  keep ZA OFF and Windows Firewall ON.

And i checked UDP 27960 is open in case of Windows Firewall

Problem Solved!

*Guys where is [DF] clan in Urban Zone CTF League..*
*I am already there in [V.a] clan...
Guys go and create ur clan THERE ASAP...and participate in league..*


----------



## dHr (May 7, 2009)

i do have a/c at urbanzone and wish to play from lonnnnnnnnnng time.so waiting for others

@ ^ when is your match?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

^^ We have match after 4-5 days..



Ok! So now till now here are the 1on1 matches i have fought:-
1. *[-DeR-*]CrepyB!tch* -- i won
2.* [UTMC]Crazykiller* -- i won
3. *[-DeR-*]Medic_Hog* -- i won
4.* [-DeR-*]Terminator* -- i won
5.* [-DeR-*]Terminator* -- i won  (Second Match)
6.* [-DeR-*]Prashu* -- i lost
7.* [-DeR-*]Prashu *-- draw  (Second Match)
8.* [-DeR-*]Heros|Sky|* -- i won
9.* [-DeR-*]Rocketbaba* -- i lost
10. *[DF]Shoot_em_up* -- draw
11.* [DF]Toofan* -- i won
12. *dHr* -- i won

I LOVE 1ON1 MATCHES


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2009)

^^k great..u don have any work jus keep playin insanely addicted to Urt?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^k great..u don have any work jus keep playin insanely addicted to Urt?



I have lots of work dude!Study Study Study and when u r fed up with lesson go and give ur mind/brain rest and for me there is nothing best than playing urt game.!! Its fun!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Well, this is what exactly happened between me and Krazzy. I was playing by myself at CC Clan's Japan server, and he came along and asked me to join a random server. I joined, but found that we were the only two present. I said "1v1 is boring, let's go back to CC's". He said "let's just play *for fun*". I just played around, not really serious. Then this guy takes a screenshot and posts it here saying that he beat me in a 1v1 contest. How despicable. 

Krazzy, you may be a good player, but you're far from perfect, believe me. Being in V.a doesn't make you anything special. Stop being such a braggart. Learn from the |CC| Clan players who are great players, but also humble.

And lastly, no one here gives a **** about what your scores are. Keep that to some other forum.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

If you want to, beat me fair and square in a 1v1 match, and I will accept it. Don't take screenshots when your opponents aren't even aware that they're playing a match.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Well, this is what exactly happened between me and Krazzy. *I was playing by myself at CC Clan's Japan server, and he came along and asked me to join a random server.* I joined, but found that *we were the only two present.* I said "1v1 is boring, let's go back to CC's". *He said "let's just play for fun".* *I just played around, not really serious. Then this guy takes a screenshot and posts it here* saying that he beat me in a 1v1 contest. How despicable.



What an absolutely disgusting thing to do!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 7, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Well, this is what exactly happened between me and Krazzy. I was playing by myself at CC Clan's Japan server, and he came along and asked me to join a random server. I joined, but found that we were the only two present. I said "1v1 is boring, let's go back to CC's". He said "let's just play *for fun*". I just played around, not really serious. Then this guy takes a screenshot and posts it here saying that he beat me in a 1v1 contest. How despicable.
> 
> Krazzy, you may be a good player, but you're far from perfect, believe me. Being in V.a doesn't make you anything special. Stop being such a braggart. Learn from the |CC| Clan players who are great players, but also humble.
> 
> And lastly, no one here gives a **** about what your scores are. Keep that to some other forum.



Sorry! But seriously wasnt there any confusion created...I thought u said lets have 1on1 matches...we clarified that point after the match isnt? and i thought u want 1on1 match with me..U know what i m talking about...Anyways sorry!

The all i cant prevent me is stop playing 1on1 matches..

*Anyone Host ! I will not host now!*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Sorry! But seriously wasnt there any confusion created...I thought u said lets have 1on1 matches...we clarified that point after the match and i thought u want 1on1 match with me..U know what i m talking about...Anyways sorry!
> 
> *Anyone Host ! I will not host now!*


I said 1v1 matches were BORING! I don't know how you could misinterpret that. 
You asked me to play just for fun, and then you post here saying you won a match.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Confusion? lol


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Anyway, apology accepted, don't repeat in future.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 7, 2009)

~Snipped~ (Lolzzz Awesome Fun !!! )

Hosting for 30min. only !!! Join after 2 min. !!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 8, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> I said 1v1 matches were BORING! I don't know how you could misinterpret that.
> You asked me to play just for fun, and then you post here saying you won a match.



Let me clarify u...

This is what all happened that day(Read carefully):-
I was playing at |CC| TS Open Server with more 4 or 5 players playing over there(I was getting very good pings over there)..Then i came to |CC| Japan#1 Server and found you playing there..(I was getting very bad ping at this server) So i said u lets go to some other server and i gave u ip of |CC| TS Open Server..During this time i dont know where 4-5 players went and server was empty!Then i think u said me "1vs1 match is boring" but i read till "1vs1 match" and the message disappear and so i didnt read the word "boring"...I thought u want 1on1 match with me and i said u "Race to 10.It gonna be fun" (I meant to say that 1vs 1 match gonna fun)..I played seriously and beat u(i aint knew u not playing seriously) and then u again said "1vs1 is boring" this time i read "boring" and i asked u "u only said 1vs1" then u said that i said that "1vs1 is boring" then we lol that I aint read boring and since then i thought that a 1on1 match is conducted between u at that time...

This was all confsuion created between me and u..isnt?


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2009)

lol why does anujsaini always need 2 min b4 connecting?
and whenever there is gangsta around, there is hustler too <.<
i think they both are human-bots hmm... or maybe twinheads   *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png


----------



## Crazykiller (May 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ We have match after 4-5 days..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Krazzy Warrior said:


> Let me clarify u...
> 
> This is what all happened that day(Read carefully):-
> I was playing at |CC| TS Open Server with more 4 or 5 players playing over there(I was getting very good pings over there)..Then i came to |CC| Japan#1 Server and found you playing there..(I was getting very bad ping at this server) So i said u lets go to some other server and i gave u ip of |CC| TS Open Server..During this time i dont know where 4-5 players went and server was empty!Then i think u said me "1vs1 match is boring" but i read till "1vs1 match" and the message disappear and so i didnt read the word "boring"...I thought u want 1on1 match with me and i said u "Race to 10.It gonna be fun" (I meant to say that 1vs 1 match gonna fun)..I played seriously and beat u(i aint knew u not playing seriously) and then u again said "1vs1 is boring" this time i read "boring" and i asked u "u only said 1vs1" then u said that i said that "1vs1 is boring" then we lol that I aint read boring and since then i thought that a 1on1 match is conducted between u at that time...
> ...


 

Krazzy, most of the matches won by u are in the same way........

Your opponent doesnt even know that he is in the middle of a 1 vs 1 match *and *he plays badly *and* loses *and *then you take screenshots *and *then u post those screenshots here *and *start showboating *and *then that player comes here *and *defends himself *and *you both start fighting *and *then some noob reports the posts *and *then the thread gets closed *and *the fighters get warnings *and *you stay quite for 2-3 days  *and *then u again start fighting *and *then some1 reports them again *and *then u get banned* and *the cycle goes on *and *on *and *on........................

For godzzzz sake ( NOT [UTMC]Godz777)  plzzz stop posting ur scores here or you will get banned permamently


----------



## Crazykiller (May 8, 2009)

AND BTW I WAS [DF]Crazykiller THEN AND NOT [UTMC]Crazykiller.

Krazzy try fighting [-DeR-*]Rocket Baba (AKA Gagan)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 8, 2009)

^^
I dont think except this godfather match i have any match in which the opponent doesnt knew that he is playing match..And even i thought that beta_Testing want 1on1 match as i explained in my previous posts...I dont do this all kind of stuff that beat player without knowing them that they are in a match..Anyways leave this topic..

*ANYONE WANT TO PLAY I CAN HOST!

We have a CTF match today at something around 5:30 PM  with KMA clan in** Urban Zone CTF League**..Wish me best luck*


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

imma back to frageth your ar$e$...!!!


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Krazzy try fighting [-DeR-*]Rocket Baba (AKA Gagan)


err, I'm not him.


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

hahaha pedali


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

If some of you n00bs _(don't take it to your heart )_ wanna play, then tell me. I'll host.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

niaaa welcome bak


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

okay, lemme reboot to Window$ and then I'm gonna host..!!!


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

hahaha *~isnipped~*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Hustlerr (May 8, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> lol why does anujsaini always need 2 min b4 connecting?
> and whenever there is gangsta around, there is hustler too <.<
> i think they both are human-bots hmm... or maybe twinheads   *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png



 STFU !!! Yea i will take 2 min. always b4 connecting u got prob. with that ???? IF u do so i don't care ! 
Yea i play when Gangsta comes, so again STFU !!! Its my wish whenever i play !!

Human-bots LMAO !!!  Kya-2 soch lete hai log bhi, Sigh !!!



Ok so 
~Snipped~

after 2 min.  8)


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

k


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

hahaha niaaaa


----------



## Hustlerr (May 8, 2009)

~Snipped~

after 2 min., hosting for 30min. !!! Cm fast if u wanna !


----------



## hsr (May 8, 2009)

^^lol dud y so serious? did i offend you? and haven't u heard of human-bots? 

P.S i am sorry if i did, text messages usually don't convey the ironical meaning and fun in sentences ! what can i do?


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

^ lol, he is also joking with you.  He isn't serious. lol...


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

*~snipped~
*


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## hullap (May 9, 2009)

hahahahahaahah niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Crazykiller (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> err, I'm not him.


yaar gagan, kitna jhooth bolega?? Maine creepy se pucha tha usi ne mujhe bataya ki bullet500 rocketbaba hai!
Mere pass screenshor bhi hai.........


Agar tu nahi manna chahta to theek hai, main tu krazzy ko batana chah raha tha ki DeR mein kuch ache players bhi hain pas zyadatar noobs hi hain.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2009)

niaaaaa HOST!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 9, 2009)

^^
You host


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2009)

*Will not host now! Busy

Gagan host! I will come...
*


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2009)

^^ awaiting connection.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Hustlerr (May 9, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^lol dud y so serious? did i offend you? and haven't u heard of human-bots?
> 
> P.S i am sorry if i did, text messages usually don't convey the ironical meaning and fun in sentences ! what can i do?





ico said:


> ^ lol, he is also joking with you.  He isn't serious. lol...



 ^ He Got me, u didn't 


Any1 hosting.... ?? Or do i ??


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2009)

@anujsaini
host plzzzz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2009)

@anuj >> Host kar!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2009)

*How to colour the content of Bind!??*


----------



## Hustlerr (May 9, 2009)

~Snipped~

CAn't Host  Net flickering !!!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Can't connect!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

*~isnipped~*


----------



## Crazykiller (May 9, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *How to colour the content of Bind!??*


 

For a radio bind, go here:
*www.mdmurt.com/eng/radio.php


Example:

My medic Call -> bind F5 "ut_radio 3 3 ^2 I need a medic.^3 Status:$health

Bomb Mode -> bind F7 "ut_radio 8 1 ^2 Heading to bombsite ^1 RED.
                      bind F8 "ut_radio 8 2 ^2 Heading to bombsite ^8 BLACK.

Just check that link and you will get the basics.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

lool

Basics for radio & chat spamming...


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/e/e2/CertifiablyPwned.jpg


----------



## Crazykiller (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> lool
> 
> Basics for radio & chat spamming...


 


ico said:


> *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/e/e2/CertifiablyPwned.jpg


 

Gagan such posts are really annoying for some people. 

You'll get reported by some noob.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 10, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> For a radio bind, go here:
> *www.mdmurt.com/eng/radio.php
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks it woked!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/e/e2/CertifiablyPwned.jpg



LOL!! Roflcopter.!



Crazykiller said:


> Gagan such posts are really annoying for some people.
> 
> You'll get reported by some noob.



Dont stick 100% to the forum rule!! Enjoy man! This thing add fun to game as well as this thread..so enjoy...We..err, I dont carry this thread as just a mean to chat but also for fun but i think u dont do so...Enjoy man!


----------



## dHr (May 10, 2009)

anybody host?


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## hsr (May 10, 2009)

^^ ur siggy makes me satan and krazzy god 

OFFENSIVE !!! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3.png

^^ i really did not mean that !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 10, 2009)

^^ Lol!


Host karo baba


----------



## toofan (May 10, 2009)

yaar sab host karte ho jo server chal rahe hain unmein kyoun nahi khelte. 

Come to |CC| Japan.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 11, 2009)

^^
kyonki vahaan bhi kabhi ping achi thee

Courtesy : Kyonki Saas Bhi Kabhi Bahu Thi


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 11, 2009)

^^ lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 11, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> kyonki vahaan bhi kabhi ping achi thee
> 
> Courtesy : Kyonki Saas Bhi Kabhi Bahu Thi



I sometime get good ping over there! 50 percent time!

*HOST!! PLZ*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 11, 2009)

*/connect 
*


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 11, 2009)

anybody host?


----------



## Hustlerr (May 11, 2009)

~Snipped~ *Connect on Hari's Server /connect urt.mooo.com*

after 10min. !


----------



## toofan (May 11, 2009)

Pura thread he "anybody host?" jaise lines se bhara hua hai.
Krazy now you understand why i wasn't here from past few weeks.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 11, 2009)

^^
Either says Krazzy or say Crazy, plz dont mix the two.


----------



## hsr (May 11, 2009)

connect now, */connect urt.mooo.com*


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

*~snipped:roll:~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2009)

Gagan host kar na! and PM me demo!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

-snipped-


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

*-snipped-*


----------



## Hustlerr (May 12, 2009)

~Snipped~ Server Closed, Skype Closed !! Go to Hell now 

Join in fast !!

Any1 else host


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2009)

^^ Server lagging much! He is keeping Skype On!

Gagan can u host plz!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2009)

@anuj >> Gussa ho gaya lol  

@Gagan/ico/bullet500 >> Host karna plz I want to play with u!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 12, 2009)

koi host karega?


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

*/connect  59.94.102.92*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

niaaaa niaa niaaaa niaaaaaaaa re!! 

No school today! Full to full time free for UrT!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

Koi Host karo na!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 13, 2009)

_*~snipped~*_


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

*/connect *

after 2 min!


----------



## dHr (May 13, 2009)

i was thinking that what is this niaa niaaa so i want to search but by mistake i typed in addressbar and here is what i get *www.niaaa.nih.gov/ he he he


----------



## Cool Joe (May 13, 2009)

National Institue on Alcohol Abuse and Alcoholism


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

^^ You will be surprised to know Niaa can mean so much 

@Gagan
Host kar na dhr also want to play i think!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> National Institue on Alcohol Abuse and Alcoholism



ROFL!

*Someone Host!*


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

err...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

^What happened? Just joking around!! see the date 30th February

Gagan host kar na plz!


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

err..k.

lemme reboot to Window$...


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

**


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

**


----------



## dHr (May 13, 2009)

nice game was going on but what happenfed!?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Disconnection and I'll not host now.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

hhmmm... i want to niaaaaa!! so niaaa plz!

^^ Hope u understand 

Even Hustler want to niaaaa but he cant host now! So anyone(gagan) niaaa plz

Language of Niaaaa


----------



## dHr (May 13, 2009)

i am not gettting the list from master server anybody get the m post here


----------



## Cool Joe (May 13, 2009)

dHr said:


> i am not gettting the list from master server anybody get the m post here


Open *Urban Terror/q3ut4/q3config.cfg*.
Search for *seta cl_master "master.urbanterror.net"* and change it to *seta cl_master "master.quake3arena.com"*. This will solve the problem. Obtaining the full server list will take longer than usual though.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

dHr said:


> i am not gettting the list from master server anybody get the m post here



I faced the same problem around 2-3 weeks ago..!! Googled for solution and got the below thing.. It will work!



Cool Joe said:


> Open *Urban Terror/q3ut4/q3config.cfg*.
> Search for *seta cl_master "master.urbanterror.net"* and change it to *seta cl_master "master.quake3arena.com"*. This will solve the problem. Obtaining the full server list will take longer than usual though.


----------



## hsr (May 13, 2009)

i hate master server, i don't want his list ! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/60.png


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

हाहाहाहा निआ.........:लोल: :प


----------



## toofan (May 14, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> Either says Krazzy or say Crazy, plz dont mix the two.



I always talk about krazzy Warrior not You.



ico said:


> हाहाहाहा निआ.........:लोल: :प





> शहरी आतंक - जहाँ नूब्स वास्तविकता से रू-बरू होते हैं!!!



Looooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> hhmmm... i want to niaaaaa!!


LMAO!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2009)

Nia means a lot lmao..
**www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nia*


----------



## hsr (May 14, 2009)

bwaahahaaa : nerds in action ...  bwaahahahahaha


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> hhmmm... i want to niaaaaa!!




you wanna know what the real ico said it was?


----------



## toofan (May 14, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> I always talk about krazzy Warrior not You.



HEHE!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


*Anyone want to play now!*

@Gagan
Dude u pwned Crazykiller with ur speech at that Digit Forum Thread in Q&A section..n1..<LOL!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/96.png


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

hullap said:


> you wanna know what the real ico said it was?



Ya!YA


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

hohohoho


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

*/connect 59.96.161.141*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

Incomin!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

Eh! Arrived late! anyways anyone want to play?Plz host!


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

^ Host yourself.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

^Sry yaar! Aaj nahi kal karuga! Tu host kar na aaj plz!


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

^ How will that make any difference?

To be frank, people with Unlimited plans should host....


----------



## Hustlerr (May 14, 2009)

^^ Lolzz All Over n u Cming now !! We had enough today ! Go CC Japan , coz all tired now to host


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

*/connect yo!yo!*

Join after 2min!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 14, 2009)

@ Krazy ....Ok Incming for 10 min 

@ Gagan .... Unlimited plans but Time Limit .... Spec Limit .... No Net Limit though


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

^ lol, mai gusse mein nahi hun. bus mazzey le raha hun.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 14, 2009)

^^ Ok me too


----------



## Joker (May 14, 2009)

*I PWNED KRAZZY 10-2 TURNPIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GG KRAZZYYYY IT WAS FUN PLAYING WITH UUUUU!!!!!
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

HAHA! DEVIL!! Count good! haha! its fun only that matter...I am loosing, good, but the only thing that i was getting fun playing with u!! HEHE..And for me ONLY FUN matters! I dont make joke of anyone nowdays (err i think i m saying too much) *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85.png


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

lol..


----------



## toofan (May 14, 2009)

Where to look for the screenshots you make during game.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> Where to look for the screenshots you make during game.


UrbanTerror\q3ut4\screenshots


----------



## toofan (May 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Ya!YA


Trust me, you *dont*.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2009)

hullap said:


> Trust me, you *dont*.



errr??? What??


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

niaaaa krazzy....


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

niaaaa is impossible.
Unless you're unusually flexible that is.


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

^ hahahah niaaaa


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

Joker said:


> *I PWNED KRAZZY 10-2 TURNPIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GG KRAZZYYYY IT WAS FUN PLAYING  WITH UUUUU!!!!!
> *


*नूब्स!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

*Hindi > Haas(laugh) lo haas lo tum log mujh par *



ico said:


> *नूब्स!*



err I haven't came across this hindi word before what it means?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

i may go out of station 2morrow for 10-20 days(No internet there)!!  So i want to play Gagan plz host!! PLZ


----------



## toofan (May 15, 2009)

> i may go out of station 2morrow for 10-20 days(No internet there)!!


really! Thank god.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

toofan said:


> really! Thank god.



wtf! ab tu mere khilaf kyu ho gaya??

Beta lets play! U host!


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2009)

^^

*badadvice.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c94c853ef01116855aea2970c-800wi


----------



## hsr (May 15, 2009)

^ lol i wuz late


----------



## nia (May 15, 2009)

bonjour monseiurs !

Ce forum nui !

is this the DF clan forum?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 15, 2009)

Game always crashes when I host, even when the server isn't set to dedicated.


----------



## Joker (May 15, 2009)

my 1337 server: /connect 59.96.165.8

this will not work


----------



## Joker (May 15, 2009)

no digit missing.

join Gagan's server now. i am not hosting.
*
/connect 59.94.103.253*


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

^^ this will not work now.

**


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

gg!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 15, 2009)

*Getting DC n so IP Getting Changed, So going to CC *

After 2 min. 

@ Krazzy ! Where the hell u went ?? After letting me host


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

^ inc


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> @ Krazzy ! Where the hell u went ?? After letting me host



Bijli chali gayi!  

@Gagan
PLZ HOST!

Train 2moorrow at 11 AM!


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

^ all the best for your journey...

/connect 208.100.47.69


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

OK! Bye All!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68large.png


----------



## Cool Joe (May 15, 2009)

cya!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 15, 2009)

Cya Krazzy, Have Fun !! We Won't Miss U , Go take long rest


----------



## toofan (May 15, 2009)

Yup. We want to see you after 2 months. But don't worry if you want to take more then that you are welcome anytime. & Thanks dude.


----------



## toofan (May 15, 2009)

nia said:


> bonjour monseiurs !
> 
> Ce forum nui !



????????



nia said:


> is this the DF clan forum?



Just don't take these talks seriously. We are very dangerous otherwise.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> We Won't Miss U , Go take long rest





toofan said:


> Yup. We want to see you after 2 months.



Good Replies Friend! *But seriously i will miss u all alot! *If i ask u why u wrote so u will say just joking so no need to ask


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2009)

ico said:


> *नूब्स!*





Krazzy Warrior said:


> err I haven't came across this hindi word before what it means?


My god 
I dunno what to say


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2009)

^^ Dude i m just joking around 

He mean nubs hehe


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

Bye friend and enjoy ur holidays.


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

Gagan Huslter and all delhi friends will you be going to that gaming event hosted by Digit at Delhi?
 I would have surely joined you but election time/duty so busy with them.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Bye friend and enjoy ur holidays.



HAHA! NIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Today train canceled! i am going from 2morrows train!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 16, 2009)

hhaha


----------



## Hustlerr (May 16, 2009)

@Krazzy ..... Lolzzzz 1 more day now, ok we can handle u


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> @Krazzy ..... Lolzzzz 1 more day now, ok we can handle u



Badmansh Bacche  



Crazykiller said:


> errr  WTF is this??
> 
> I go out for 3-4 days and you spam the thread ????????
> 
> Maybe you are scared of me?



err....we were just behaving like u! to see how u can spam the thread to such an extent!


----------



## toofan (May 16, 2009)

LOL what about the Digit Gaming setup at delhi. I am eagar to hear something about it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

Anyone want to play I can host!


----------



## ico (May 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Gagan Huslter and all delhi friends will you be going to that gaming event hosted by Digit at Delhi?
> I would have surely joined you but election time/duty so busy with them.


No Urban Terror... Only CoD4....

/me not going...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

^^ Gagan want to play! if u want to host then u can otherwise i can host!


----------



## ico (May 16, 2009)

^ just post the IP and brb lemme reboot to Window$..

Will buy a Phenom II rig after my exams.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2009)

*/connect **59.93.246.157*

after 2 min!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 18, 2009)

ico said:


> Will buy a Phenom II rig after my exams.


Cool


----------



## Crazykiller (May 18, 2009)

^^
Not at all cool


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

lol, as soon as Krazzy Warrior posted his IP, the phorum went down....


----------



## toofan (May 18, 2009)

Saayed forum mein light chale gayi the.


----------



## dHr (May 18, 2009)

i think database maintenence chal raha tha ya fir error/virus or anything else

par jo bhi ho kuch zhyada hi chala


----------



## nia (May 18, 2009)

whats up with this forum? never seems to be up.
btw where do you play ? who started this clan ?


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

^ hello nia...

Does anyone know Urban_slut? She kicks a$$ and wants to join [DF]...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 18, 2009)

nia said:


> whats up with this forum? never seems to be up.
> btw where do you play ? who started this clan ?




ico ka fake


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

^ thats not me.  Must be one of my fans. 

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 18, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ thats not me.  Must be one of my fans.
> 
> Anyone wanna play?



*అభ చ*

host rey pls..im out of b/w


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

^^^

Open the game.
On the main screen, press Tilda ~ to open up console and then type */connect 59.94.107.89*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 18, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ hello nia...
> 
> Does anyone know Urban_slut? She kicks a$$ and wants to join [DF]...


Hell no.... We ain't acceptin sluts. No way.


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2009)

wow is is nia the same nia we had in rsa?  

damn, my UL application got rejected ! im fuking on H500c


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

Not just the forum, Whole MTNL system down!!!

Some vandals slayed the Broadband and Telephone Wires!!!

Can't even use MTNL Landlinessssssssssssssssssssssssss



> ico ka fake


 
This is absolutely true!!

Gagandeep = ICO = nia = niaaaaaaa = [-DeR-*]Rocket Baba = Bullet500 = lolz = lulz


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

Where is the Quick Reply Box ???????
It just disappeared!!!!!!!!!!
I can't see it! 

Some1 host ??
I am playing FIFA till then on my LAN.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

Don't Go here plzzzzzzzzzz.
It is a phishing attempt by one of my friends..........
( THE TEXT IS SMALL AND COLOURED BECAUSE A NOOB COULD REPORT ME TO THE ADMINS ON THE FORUM FOR HACKING  )


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> wow is is nia the same nia we had in rsa?


 
This nia is the same as ico same as bullet500 same as gagandeep same as rocket baba.


----------



## dHr (May 19, 2009)

cant we use twitter,xfire or anything else this web is "LAGGY" to use


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

We can't because every1 doesnt have A twitter profile or Xfire.
The solution is to get another clean forum free from sluts?


----------



## nia (May 19, 2009)

^^ dude are you gay? srsly, why do you reach such conclusions that are even childish for a 3yr old? and since when did noobs did'nt start to read small fonts and also, phishing can't be done via thse restricted html posts, they are made in the php code or by accessing the site's DB. and one more thing, if you are so desperate to learn to phish a site, i can provide you with some S/C or maybe a book named Phishing For DUMMIES !


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2009)

^^ crazy stole my siggy .

You thief


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2009)

yo nia, its just a regular post of crazy, hes like that, also dont take things that seriously here.


----------



## nia (May 19, 2009)

hi there, from all the old posts i could find that you guys dont have a private server either, then what's with this clan?

i also notice that many members of this clan is a multi-member ie member of a diff. clan(s)
they aint using their respective clan tag too
guys, not every clan is born pro, its the players that make it pro or what ever you call it.
try to be more organised and be a clan member, be proud to be in it.


----------



## hsr (May 19, 2009)

^^ lol, the clan business is not for us, coz most of d playrs thynk dat ts tem wht maks d clan pro nd al otrs r nubs, den tey part frm d clan and go to othrs !
wth can we do?


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

nia said:


> Gagandeep = ICO = nia = niaaaaaaa = [-DeR-*]Rocket Baba = Bullet500 = lolz = lulz


Wrong. I'm not nia seriously.  Gagandeep = ICO = Bullet500 = lolz = lulz



nia said:


> ^^ dude are you gay? srsly, why do you reach such conclusions that are even childish for a 3yr old? and since when did noobs did'nt start to read small fonts and also, phishing can't be done via thse restricted html posts, they are made in the php code or by accessing the site's DB. and one more thing, if you are so desperate to learn to phish a site, i can provide you with some S/C or maybe a book named Phishing For DUMMIES !


+1


nia said:


> hi there, from all the old posts i could find that you guys dont have a private server either, then what's with this clan?
> 
> i also notice that many members of this clan is a multi-member ie member of a diff. clan(s)
> they aint using their respective clan tag too
> ...


+1
But we do have some good players here. Sadly some n00bs have ruined this thread. Nice to see you here nia.  Priatno mi beshe. 

On a side note, we technically are not a 'clan'. We just use the [DF] or 'Digit Forum' tag to identify ourselves while playing.


----------



## nia (May 19, 2009)

изглежда да разберат нещата. Както добре е да се запознаем


----------



## nia (May 19, 2009)

hej! znaesh li b"lgarski?


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

nia said:


> ^^ dude are you gay? srsly, why do you reach such conclusions that are even childish for a 3yr old? and since when did noobs did'nt start to read small fonts and also, phishing can't be done via thse restricted html posts, they are made in the php code or by accessing the site's DB. and one more thing, if you are so desperate to learn to phish a site, i can provide you with some S/C or maybe a book named Phishing For DUMMIES !


 
If you view that site's Source, you will see that the source contains some PHP scripting which really works.
I Made A Copy of that page and checked after replacing the Email ID and it worked.


----------



## toofan (May 19, 2009)

nia we play at |CC| Japan these days. And don't thinks that we are not  a team .We are a team and each and everyone of us will show it at the required time.

By the way welcome to [DF] = digit forum.


----------



## nia (May 19, 2009)

blagodarJa


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

nia said:


> hej! znaesh li b"lgarski?


znam. malko. (I know. Little.)

lol convert cyrillic phail...

and yea, I don't use any translator. I really understand the language to some extent. 



Crazykiller said:


> Not just the forum, Whole MTNL system down!!!
> 
> Some vandals slayed the Broadband and Telephone Wires!!!
> 
> Can't even use MTNL Landlinessssssssssssssssssssssssss


Even the MTNL mobiles will not work.

Reason - Fire in teh main Telephone exchange.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

nia said:


> blagodarJa


 


nia said:


> hej! znaesh li b"lgarski?


 


nia said:


> изглежда да разберат нещата. Както добре е да се запознаем


 

Please speak either English or French.
No Bulgarian Please................


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

nia said:


> hi there, from all the old posts i could find that you guys dont have a private server either, then what's with this clan?
> 
> i also notice that many members of this clan is a multi-member ie member of a diff. clan(s)
> they aint using their respective clan tag too
> ...


 
[DF] Is not A clan. It is just a Tag we forum Members use to Distinguish Each Other.



hari_sanker_r said:


> yo nia, its just a regular post of crazy, hes like that, also dont take things that seriously here.


 
Yes i am Like that and am kidding most of the time .
Thank You.



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ crazy stole my siggy .
> 
> You thief


 
I liked the idea so i used it and why quarrel over a silly Signature??
Remember we got final warnings so stop quarreling.



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ lol, the clan business is not for us, coz most of d playrs thynk dat ts tem wht maks d clan pro nd al otrs r nubs, den tey part frm d clan and go to othrs !
> wth can we do?


[DF] is just a Tag we use to identify all Indian / DIGITians UrT players.
They are free to join their respective clans and even noobs have got a right to play Urban Terror.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 19, 2009)

/connect 59.178.51.179

EVEN NOOBS WELCOME


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

enough trolling.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2009)

.................is thread ki toh vat lag gayi mamu..............


----------



## ico (May 20, 2009)

^ Subeh ho gayi mamu, re mamu..!!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 20, 2009)

Any1 hosting ???


----------



## toofan (May 20, 2009)

Yes |CC| Japan ka malik host kar raha hai. Kheloge.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 20, 2009)

haha ok abhi aaya


----------



## Crazykiller (May 20, 2009)

Where did my French and Bulgarian Replies go???


----------



## Crazykiller (May 20, 2009)

I posted about 5 messages in French Hindi Bulgarian regarding noobs.

Where did they go?????

I also changed my Signature today, It also changes back to normal why??????


----------



## Crazykiller (May 20, 2009)

Ти си много голям глупак, ако четете това, с помощта на преводач.

Ne pas utiliser un traducteur pour lire ce que vous noob.
Il suffit d'aller et d'apprendre le français!​


----------



## Crazykiller (May 20, 2009)

Check this out. Great Stuff about anti-lagging mechanism in Urban Terror.
Click Here


----------



## Crazykiller (May 20, 2009)

> Yes |CC| Japan ka malik host kar raha hai. Kheloge


What's The IP?


----------



## Pain (May 21, 2009)

hey guys reporting in hehe


----------



## Cool Joe (May 21, 2009)

^Goodonya mate! Nice to see ya here after a long time.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 21, 2009)

/connect 59.180.86.82

Join after 2 min. !


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

Imma pwn!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 21, 2009)

*~snipped~*

Join here now !!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 21, 2009)

Affirmative.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 21, 2009)

Negative


----------



## hsr (May 21, 2009)

niaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nia (May 21, 2009)

^^ what?

i got this anti-lag + anti-headshot hack, u can be a pro with this, its here : *is.gd/C3mP


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2009)

Eh? Boom headshot?


----------



## Crazykiller (May 22, 2009)

CBSE classe 12 résultat sort aujourd'hui. 
Bonne chance!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 22, 2009)

nia said:


> ^^ what?
> 
> i got this anti-lag + anti-headshot hack, u can be a pro with this, its here : *is.gd/C3mP


 
Error 404
Link broken?


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Error 404
> Link broken?


*content.ytmnd.com/content/8/b/d/8bd196120d8cddc613a526b3b2f154c3.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Who's ya daddy?


----------



## dHr (May 22, 2009)

lets have a match


----------



## Hustlerr (May 22, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join After 2 min. !


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

Boom headshot!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Oh, you idiot!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 22, 2009)

Negative..


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

..!!


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

All of you come to the |CC| clan's Japan#4 Bomb server... 

/connect 122.209.137.210

FAST!!!!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 22, 2009)

^^ I went n i was the only one there 

Ok now going off Cya !


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

So now they have a bomb server as well? Cool.

Well, I can't come right now, maybe later.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Of course they have got a bomb server.
It's been there for a week. Do check Gametracker regularly.
I added it there.

Вие сте наистина глупаво.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 23, 2009)

^A noob who calls others stupid 
What a ****ing jerk you are crazykiller..!!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Вие сте наистина глупаво.


mamka ti


----------



## Cool Joe (May 23, 2009)

^Now he'll try searching that in his translator


----------



## dHr (May 23, 2009)

*lh3.ggpht.com/_z3LlBkNbDVU/SheJ6eaW56I/AAAAAAAABEY/DUxcyIYgvbo/s800/shot0002.jpg


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^Now he'll try searching that in his translator


Вие сте наистина глупаво. 

Non, je ne recherche pour elle comme il l'a dit que, pour une centaine de fois.

Don't Bother translating it as it will give wrong results.
The google Translator sucks !!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

What about Crazy's girlfriend vs Krazzy's girlfriend in Urban Terror? 

We are tired of Crazy vs Krazzy....


----------



## dHr (May 23, 2009)

this website is just like hell i am trying to upload a avtar from morning yet not successful the subscription shows only when i click on the link left side of the cp otherwise it shows there is no subscribed threads.i just hate thinkdigit. the reason why i am here is you people.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

^ yea, we hate it too. 

The avatars are not working now.  The admins are not doing enough. What can we do?

We are also here just because of the friends....


----------



## dHr (May 23, 2009)

mass migration to some other service


----------



## dHr (May 23, 2009)

make separate blog/web


----------



## hullap (May 23, 2009)

^^ if you guys want, i put up a small phpbb/mybb installation on something like urt.hullap.com .


----------



## dHr (May 23, 2009)

how about a google group anybody with some email address can use it


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

dHr said:


> how about a google group anybody with some email address can use it


 
F1, good idea but needs some changes.



hullap said:


> ^^ if you guys want, i put up a small phpbb/mybb installation on something like urt.hullap.com .


 
F2


dHr said:


> make separate blog/web


 
F2



My idea said:


> I think that as you guys were going to buy a UrT server.
> Did you get cheated by the Server hosting company??
> 
> In the same way you guys could also pool in funds to buy a domain name and start a seperate site with its own forum and Other stuff.
> ...


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

^^
I don't know the exact story about DeR and Sky.
But then, it is a noob clan with just 3-4 Pro's (Read :Good Players and Multi-Clanners)


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Urban Terror 4.2 sera bientôt disponible. 

Bonne Chance à 4.2!

As read on Urban terror Forum


----------



## Cool Joe (May 23, 2009)

Please post in either English or Hindi. Thank you.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

^^
Fine


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Urban Terror 4.2 sera bientôt disponible. 

Bonne Chance à 4.2!

But this text was copied from Urban Terror Forum as it is.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Yay!!!

Quick Reply bug removed!
Feel Free to use Quick Reply now.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

But this avatar bug is really annoying me.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Post not automerging??


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Why????????


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

Use black as the colour and use the default font size. Thank you.

Edit: Should I host?


----------



## Crazykiller (May 23, 2009)

Any1 wants to become admin for RSA??

RSA is back!
(Maybe Fake)


----------



## dHr (May 23, 2009)

^^yeah!sure​


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

ico said:


> What about Crazy's girlfriend vs Krazzy's girlfriend in Urban Terror?
> 
> We are tired of Crazy vs Krazzy....


Where do they come into the picture??? For all i know none of them have been mentioned in last 5-6 pages. 



ico said:


> Use black as the colour and use the default font size. Thank you.


I am using the default size ie.2 but i have got the choice to use the colour of my choice or not??
But then, Every1 changes their controls too in Urban terror so why not here in the forums?


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

dHR's Siggy said:
			
		

> i am a mapper too पर क्या है की अब तक कोई map complete नहीं कर पाया साला क्या कुछ काम ऐसे होते है की वोह सारा data गायब कर देते है.........



I agree whith you that map making is a bit difficult but then you could also take apart a map make a little changes in it an then recompile it again !!
Like dicks from docks and ut4_walljumps from walljumps.


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

data has gone by tickering with the pc actually it has gone by a mistake while doing a recovery and such other tasks as an comp. Sci. Student i do it much right now 1 of 2 pc is in repair 
and 
ya we can't edit some one's map like that we need a .map file not pk3 or .bsp.if it is there the just tell me i will make one superfast(1 or2 hours will more then enough).
i have seen some .bsp over there but not interested in editing them they are as part of some tutorials.​


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> I agree whith you that map making is a bit difficult but then you could also take apart a map make a little changes in it an then recompile it again !!
> Like dicks from docks and ut4_walljumps from walljumps.


mapping is not tough making well performing map is little bit tough and you have to give time to do it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Finished all my exams! 
Now only online research of collages available is left.

You will see me more often on UrT from now. I'm still nicked as *M3ta|ph03n1X*. But trust me, I suck these days. Need to catch up on the rules, tips and tricks of the game.


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

what should i keep name of the group?

1)just the same DF Clan
2)i suggest indi rockets as i like it
3)your sugetion?

i assure you everything else will be the same


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Finished all my exams!
> Now only online research of collages available is left.
> 
> You will see me more often on UrT from now. I'm still nicked as *M3ta|ph03n1X*. But trust me, I suck these days. Need to catch up on the rules, tips and tricks of the game.


 


MetalheadGautham said:


> Finished all my exams!
> Now only online research of collages available is left.
> 
> You will see me more often on UrT from now. I'm still nicked as *M3ta|ph03n1X*. But trust me, I suck these days. Need to catch up on the rules, tips and tricks of the game.


 
Dude plz don't post duplicate posts


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

dHr said:


> what should i keep name of the group?
> 
> 1)just the same DF Clan
> 2)i suggest indi rockets as i like it
> ...


 
indie Rockets is a good name but people know us by the name [DF].
But if the group is about internal discussions then any name will suffice.



dHr said:


> data has gone by tickering with the pc actually it has gone by a mistake while doing a recovery and such other tasks as an comp. Sci. Student i do it much right now 1 of 2 pc is in repair
> and
> ya we can't edit some one's map like that we need a .map file not pk3 or .bsp.if it is there the just tell me i will make one superfast(1 or2 hours will more then enough).
> i have seen some .bsp over there but not interested in editing them they are as part of some tutorials.​


 
Actually i do not know much about mapping.
I tried it but just couldn't get the hang of it. 

It was just a suggestion. Maybe there are some softwares or someway by which u change bsp to map??

Was this the software you use? i just couldn't Understand The Buttons or Controls
*vlaai.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/maps/mapmaker/ut4_mapmaker_v02.exe


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

Right now I am gonna play Urban Terror and leave mapping to the PROs.
 당신은 바보, 맨 

(Joking)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Dude plz don't post duplicate posts


fuggin forum bug.


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> indie Rockets is a good name but people know us by the name [DF].
> But if the group is about internal discussions then any name will suffice.



i alredy told that everything else will be the same we are alredy not forcing anyone to have the tag [DF]

new name | new place | same thing!

--------------------------------------------------------------------
for them who don't know about *googlegroup*s :

*Page Creation*: Create and collaborate on shared web pages
Customization: Select pictures, colors and styles to give your group its own distinct look. 
*File sharing*: Upload and share your work with others in your group. 
Member profiles: Learn more about the other members in your group.
*Discuss online or over emai*l :You can choose whether you want to read and post messages online, or to just use your current email account to read and respond.
*RSS Feeds* : you can use feeds to know the activity remotely.
*Profile* : know other members better

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
here you go :

*groups.google.com/group/indie-rockets

i just started it will add some contents asap.


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2009)

OMG MHG is green

Welcome bak, metal ji

P.S. long back, when i asked you guys wether we should have a separate site/forum like that, you all rejected me.
anyways, if hullap can put up PHPBB we can surely have summin like TeamDF.tk or .co(.nr, .cc)

then we'll hav teamspeak, php or irc based chat, and also a portal.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Actually we are not even a clan in its truest sense.
Just a bunch of guys in the same forum who game.
Only a small number of us are truly PRO at UrT.

A site will be useless. It will simply mean perm-logging into one more forum on clearing cookies and all that.

For IRC based chat we already have #think-digit @ chat.freenode.net and Raaabo is getting a dedicated IRC server for thinkdigit.com where we might get a dedicated channel for gamers.

I don't think you need a dedicated website team speak.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually we are not even a clan in its truest sense.
> Just a bunch of guys in the same forum who game.
> Only a small number of us are truly PRO at UrT.
> 
> ...


 


MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually we are not even a clan in its truest sense.
> Just a bunch of guys in the same forum who game.
> Only a small number of us are truly PRO at UrT.
> 
> ...


 
Again Duplicate Posts


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

Try this forum out. Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I tried my hand on a forum and ended up making a forum like shi* 

Just try it out once???
Here's the link
*thedf.50.forumer.com/index.php

^^
It really sucks but scope for developement is always there.
 Join Quick!!!


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually we are not even a clan in its truest sense.
> Just a bunch of guys in the same forum who game.
> Only a small number of us are truly PRO at UrT.
> 
> ...



clan does mean a group nothing more then that

it doesn't matter who is pro or noob all r same in our sight

we need another place to have a better way of communication and be free from this problem you know that problems


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Again Duplicate Posts


dude, not my problem. I just used Quick Reply and whenever I do, there are 2 copies of the post.

Anyway, you don't need to worry about that. Just say so and I can delete it.

Shall I remove your and my comments on the duplicate posts so that this page looks neater ?


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> T
> *thedf.50.forumer.com/index.php
> 
> ^^
> ...


wherez hosted? ok got it
we can develop it if other want but i like groups better i can help in development


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

play?


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2009)

well, i've managed to get my own forum, based on PHPBB (its not for our clan, its my personal thingy)

check it out : *www.skreem.co.nr/forum  if u like it, u r free to join (this is not a spam)


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2009)

also, i hav this php-ajax based chat @ chat.textadio.pcriot.com


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> well, i've managed to get my own forum, based on PHPBB (its not for our clan, its my personal thingy)
> 
> check it out : *www.skreem.co.nr/forum  if u like it, u r free to join (this is not a spam)


404 not found


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

enough now going to play


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2009)

^^ works fine here


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ works fine here


but works 404 here


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2009)

try skreem.exofire.net/forum


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> try skreem.exofire.net/forum


naah! still the same

have you seen the google group i created give it a chance too dear
*groups.google.com/group/indie-rockets


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2009)

^^ dude there must be some prob with the dns of ur connection.

ur group looks fyn, but its looking googlish !


----------



## dHr (May 24, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ dude there must be some prob with the dns of ur connection.
> 
> ur group looks fyn, but its looking googlish !



how much looks or googlishness count in account when we are getting better structured destination .as you know we can upload files in itself(you can upload somewhere else but...)so you don't need to search for that somewhere else and many such profits are there you must be knowong


----------



## Hustlerr (May 24, 2009)

Ohh m tired of ur posts !!! Will any1 kill me in CC Japan plzzz OR Die by my Uber Kills


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, not my problem. I just used Quick Reply and whenever I do, there are 2 copies of the post.
> 
> Anyway, you don't need to worry about that. Just say so and I can delete it.
> 
> Shall I remove your and my comments on the duplicate posts so that this page looks neater ?


 
Yes you can remove all those posts.,



dHr said:


> wherez hosted? ok got it
> we can develop it if other want but i like groups better i can help in development


 You could still help in developement of that forum as i could give the Admin Account Pass to you if you know how to manage it.

^^
Which is the jabaiz server???
Gagan (lolz) was playing there and kept kicking me.

^^
I really hate this

당신은 바보, 맨



> *thedf.50.forumer.com
> =
> **tinyurl.com/thedfclan*


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

We already have a top level domain and a MyBB forum.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

ico said:


> We already have a top level domain and a MyBB forum.


 

Great!!
Then stop wasting Time Here !!!


----------



## hullap (May 25, 2009)

ico said:


> We already have a top level domain and a MyBB forum.


+1


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Great!!
> Then stop wasting Time Here !!!


Same for you. As you've created *tinyurl.com/thedfclan, I think should also stop wasting time over here.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

GIVE US OUR THREAD BACK....PLEASEEEEEE


----------



## kalpik (May 25, 2009)

@Crazykiller: This is the second time I am getting complaints against you about this thread. This is your final warning. One more complaint, and ill put you on a time out..


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

It's something that I have to do
I feel like pwning noobs
The time of my defeat is through
I'm totally going to pwn you

Instead of my fingers i'll use my toes
I'll still play way better than you
Thats what i'll do
I feel like pwning noobs
Feel like pwning feel like pwning, feel like pwning
Pwning noobs

*www.purepwnage.com/music.html#feellikelyrics 

Join me at CC Clan's Japan #1 Playground


----------



## Hustlerr (May 25, 2009)

^^ Haha Nice Song !!!

Incming !!!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 25, 2009)

/connect 59.180.92.193

Join after 2 min. !!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

kalpik said:


> @Crazykiller: This is the second time I am getting complaints against you about this thread. This is your final warning. One more complaint, and ill put you on a time out..


 
And what exactly is the complaint ?
That I am trying to change the forum or i do not use defualt colours or these guys keep provoking me??
To be honest, even if i report many of these people with proper reason and proof, still you woint give a damn to those complaints as most of these are old timers at the forum and your friends.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

Had good clean fun today after a long time.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

I don't Really Care whether you ban me from this thread or this forum. But the only question I would like is "WHAT FOR??"
just give me a solid reason and i am gonna leave this forum for good.

Otherwise

I could easily join back this forum under another name.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

@crayzklieer-



Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> I really hate this
> 
> 당신은 바보, 맨


Posts like these.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

^^
You don't really need to get them translated do you??


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

And what abt these posts??
Isn't This Spamming?



ico said:


> err...


 


ico said:


> **


 


ico said:


> **


 


ico said:


> हाहाहाहा निआ.........:लोल: :प


 


Cool Joe said:


> LMAO!!!


 


hari_sanker_r said:


> bwaahahaaa : nerds in action ... bwaahahahahaha


 


Cool Joe said:


> hohohoho


 


Cool Joe said:


> Incomin!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

Post properly in either English or Hindi, don't post in languages you don't even half understand. And stop SHOUTING. Stop acting like an idiot. 

We have enough reasons to dislike you, one of them is the fact that you are one of the most persistent haxxors in this wonderful game. Even though you hax yourself, you accuse others of haxxin, call them stupid/noobs and stuff. Oh, and btw, you use your stupid binds to say "Boom! I did a headshot!" everytime you do a headshot. It would be fine if you got your headshots without haxin. Most of the time, you act like an idiot. It's due to this, many of us have developed a dislike towards you. That's why we are irritated by even the smallest idiotic post you make here on this forum. 

Grow up dude.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

And these?



ico said:


> ^ lol, mai gusse mein nahi hun. bus mazzey le raha hun.


 


ico said:


> lol..


 


Cool Joe said:


>


 


Cool Joe said:


>


 


Krazzy Warrior said:


> errr??? What??


 


ico said:


> niaaaa krazzy....


 


ico said:


> ^ hahahah niaaaa


 


ico said:


> *नूब्स!*


 


Cool Joe said:


> lol


 


hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^
> 
> *badadvice.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c94c853ef01116855aea2970c-800wi





Cool Joe said:


> Post properly in either English or Hindi, don't post in languages you don't even half understand. And stop SHOUTING. Stop acting like an idiot.
> 
> We have enough reasons to dislike you, one of them is the fact that you are one of the most persistent haxxors in this wonderful game. Even though you hax yourself, you accuse others of haxxin, call them stupid/noobs and stuff. Oh, and btw, you use your stupid binds to say "Boom! I did a headshot!" everytime you do a headshot. It would be fine if you got your headshots without haxin. Most of the time, you act like an idiot. It's due to this, many of us have developed a dislike towards you. That's why we are irritated by even the smallest idiotic post you make here on this forum.
> 
> Grow up dude.


 

My behaviour in the game has nothing to do with my behaviour at the forum.

Moreover I never used to say boom Headshot!
It was always Krazzy.




> My bind used to be Don't Ever Doubt my aim again. It was a Headshot with my $weapon


Secondly i had deleted all those binds ages ago. If you dont believe me ask any1 i used to play with in UT

And abt the hacking,
Don't Accuse ppl you dont know abt.
Gagan has all the explanation i gave.


Moreover Every1 including you has hacked at least once.

Every1 who is active in this thread have their accounts at sites which have aimbots and stuffs.
Want some examples??



I really think you all should
shut the f*** up abt me and my hacks and my binds and my noob-talks.

never learnt ignoring???

^^
NOOBS

And i know you must be reporting all my above posts and i really don't care.
Do whatever you want coz you are a noob!



And when you are talking about the languages then let me make something clear.

French is one of the most Commonly used Language.
And you never reported any of gagan's Bulgarian Noob replies did you??

Go out and get a life!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2009)

Reported.


----------



## nia (May 25, 2009)

STFU, u r really a pain in the a$$, and in case u did not know, mods can ban you via ip.
I am happy to add you to the UAA list also, and you probably know Japan's is based on UAA.

to be frank, try visiting this site, it will solve your problems. *is.gd/Dfhk

kid, dont show your anger here, shout it at your bathroom wall.
don't think everyone in this forum is a moron like you. Dont ruin other's fun. Just get the fu[k outta here.

No offence meant, besides, i don't care.


----------



## hsr (May 25, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL *is.gd/Dfhk


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

First of all, stop taking posts out of context and quoting them as spam. Posts out of context appear like spam, but they aren't.

Secondly, like I said before, stop shouting ffs. You might be angry, but I know that already, you don't need to increase the font sizes to show that.

What I'm trying to say is your in-game behaviour has made us stereotype you as an idiot and everytime you do something stupid on this forum, we get even more annoyed. Since many (almost everyone I should say) in this thread dislike you and your noob posting habits, kalpik has had to step in.

And lol, who cares what binds you use? The fact is, you used to highlight every headshot of your own even though you used a hack. And I haven't used a hack before FYI. Even if someone has used a hack before, it was just for testing purposes, and nobody used it in a multiplayer game against real humans. And some people have accounts at hacking forums and all just because they need to know how to catch newer breed of haxxors. They never use hacks to kill unsuspecting people.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

And btw, just sit back, self-introspect and see how idiotic you've acted in the past. You don't need us to point out your mistakes.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 25, 2009)

nia said:


> STFU, u r really a pain in the a$$, and in case u did not know, mods can ban you via ip.
> I am happy to add you to the UAA list also, and you probably know Japan's is based on UAA.
> 
> to be frank, try visiting this site, it will solve your problems. *is.gd/Dfhk
> ...


 

k
Lets see how these bans work.
By what time are they gonna ban me by the IP ?? I can join those servers after an hour


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

Sigh. Some people never learn.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

~snipped~


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaaa Crazykiller.......

I think this sums it all.  A lot of bull$hit has been said about the thread posters.


----------



## dHr (May 25, 2009)

> ~snipped~


what is snipped? why posted here i really don't understand what u want to say


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

^ nothing mate. btw, I unbanned your account. Akismet anti-spa plugin is weird...


----------



## nia (May 26, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> k
> Lets see how these bans work.
> By what time are they gonna ban me by the IP ?? I can join those servers after an hour



Trust me, its really working and you dont want to get a permaban


----------



## Crazykiller (May 26, 2009)

^^
Guess what?
I do!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 26, 2009)

and Mr. nia How are you using such good english now? Weren't u Mr. Bulgarian and no-little-english man?


----------



## Crazykiller (May 26, 2009)

> The best way to ignore an idiot is putting him into your ignore list - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist



Ahhh! the best way!

Every1 add me to your ignore lists.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 26, 2009)

And gagan your result is gonna be out today.........
Do check it.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 26, 2009)

Bonne Chance!
And for all other *non french*
Good Luck!


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## Crazykiller (May 26, 2009)

^^
No problem.
My result tommorow


----------



## kalpik (May 26, 2009)

Crazykiller banned for a week.


----------



## hullap (May 26, 2009)

so whos up for firing range sniper practice?


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

^ me me me....you host.

let me come form windows...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2009)

*@All:*

This is a gaming forum, and a little bit of gaming lingo like (BOOM! HEADSHOT) is not really a problem. You may make occasional use of PWNAGE pics to illustrate your posts.

*BUT*

Abusing large font, typing intentionally in non-english making your replies hard to understand for others, shouting, acting like a maniac, posting stuff just for the sake of posting, intentionally typing everything in color and with a different font just to look "cool" or "different" when it serves no purpose but to annoy people, etc is OFF LIMITS.


----------



## hullap (May 26, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ me me me....you host.
> 
> let me come form windows...


ok, come on yahoo when youre ready


----------



## hullap (May 26, 2009)

connect home.hullap.com


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

Hey I played it for the first time, it's great!!


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

^ you were not playing. you were 'lagging'....get a wired broadband connection.

The game should run smoothly, and I'm sure it wasn't running smoothly on your comuter due to the connection.


----------



## dHr (May 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Hey I played it for the first time, it's great!!


if you play cs ever before it feel like heaven


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

Why did the server got disconnected??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ you were not playing. you were 'lagging'....get a wired broadband connection.
> 
> The game should run smoothly, and I'm sure it wasn't running smoothly on your comuter due to the connection.



It ran more or less smoothly but while running there was "half a second" lag.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

^ yea! Get BSNL Broadband!!!


----------



## dHr (May 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Why did the server got disconnected??


gagan hosted he goes server goes but you may play on other servers there are almost 700 servers listed


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

^ I'm not hosting at the moment.

Someone else (most probably Hustlerr) will host in the evening. Try connecting at that time.

Else, you can try laying the game on |CC| Clan Japan #1 and #3 servers.  These are public servers, and you can retrieve the master lis by click on 'Get new list'...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 26, 2009)

I've crossed my free usage limit 
Looks like I'll have to lose some sleep now


----------



## dHr (May 26, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> I've crossed my free usage limit
> Looks like I'll have to lose some sleep now


take care while online gaming or take an unlimited connection


----------



## hsr (May 26, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> I've crossed my free usage limit
> Looks like I'll have to lose some sleep now




hehe same condition here !! i crossed it on 10th XD


----------



## Hustlerr (May 26, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join in After 2 min. !!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

Played with Hustler alone!!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 26, 2009)

^^ He's Lagging a Lot !!!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 26, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Hosting again, Join after 2 min.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

Sorry couldn't join.... actually was downloading something which ate up the bandwidth!! 

EDIT: Played!


----------



## toofan (May 27, 2009)

krazy wapas nahi aaya kya abhi?


----------



## Hustlerr (May 27, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2min.. Gangsta n Me playing till !!!

*Haha had good fun, was playing Knives+Kicks+Gren  !!*


----------



## toofan (May 28, 2009)

How to kick.


----------



## dHr (May 28, 2009)

toofan said:


> How to kick.


jump towards the person


----------



## Hustlerr (May 28, 2009)

^^ While Having Knife in Hand, having Weapon doesn't !!


----------



## Hustlerr (May 28, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2 min. !!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 29, 2009)

Finally! Summer Vacations! If anybody hosts, I'll play now! Sorry for the long gap guys!Teh noob is back! 

One more thing, do you guys use Hamachi?


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Finally! Summer Vacations! If anybody hosts, I'll play now! Sorry for the long gap guys!Teh noob is back!
> 
> One more thing, do you guys use Hamachi?


No we don't have to use Hamachi to host the game.


----------



## toofan (May 29, 2009)

dHr said:


> jump towards the person


 


Hustlerr said:


> ^^ While Having Knife in Hand, having Weapon doesn't !!


 
Ohhh thanks.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 29, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2 min., Gangsta n Me Pawning Till !!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

gagan_inc


----------



## dHr (May 29, 2009)

must see video for that jumping jacks . i think good players have already seen it but its for others
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7-0f0RCmqg


----------



## dHr (May 30, 2009)

i suggest encounter,bridge(rc1),the madness of the wolfe arena 2,Little town 3


----------



## Hustlerr (May 30, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2 Min. !!
Gang, Me Playing.............


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 30, 2009)

Couldn't play much due to lagging.


----------



## toofan (May 31, 2009)

Hustler Why there r tow r at the last of ur id

Hustler*r*


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 31, 2009)

Wow, Chor won over Police lol !!


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

Hustlerr host please!!!


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## hsr (May 31, 2009)

aww fuk, one more day to reset bandwidth, cant wait !!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

Ahh yes me too. I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jun 1, 2009)

Even though I check almost every hour, all I see is snip-snip-snippity-snip! Do you guys have a fixed time for playing?


----------



## dHr (Jun 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HARI


----------



## toofan (Jun 1, 2009)

Same from Me. Be a great terrorist. (in urban terror)


----------



## hullap (Jun 1, 2009)

dHr said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HARI


+1


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

happy birthday...


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

@all

I'll host at 7:30pm sharp. Do come to play.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 1, 2009)

will host after 20 min. do cm if any1 wanna


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

kk..I'll come...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 1, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2min. !!

Oops i hosted before 20 min.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm coming with less than 30ms ping. 8)


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

/connect home.hullap.com


----------



## hullap (Jun 1, 2009)

keeps crashing............


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

*~snipped~*

And I'll not play now....bb


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

I was to be unbanned on 2nd June 2009 at 10:30 AM and i get unbanned at 2nd June 2009 at 10:50 AM.
This forum is getting worse day by day!!

Some1 Host??


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Some1 Host???????????????


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

HOST?????


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

**


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Incoming!


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

hmm internet connection problem...can't host...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't like this map....


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

^^
Which map?

My noob little brother spending some noob neopoints at Neopets.com


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 2, 2009)

^ The map in which we played today!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

^^
I wasn't there


----------



## dHr (Jun 2, 2009)

kya bat hai aaj to sab online hai!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

What... no one's there...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Koi online nahi hai!
I'm Banned!!!
Forgot??


----------



## dHr (Jun 2, 2009)

disc_junkie ,ico all are there before some minutes


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Can someone host??

Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 2, 2009)

I think ico forgot to snip the address!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

/connect 93.190.218.26:27962


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm setting up B3 bot on my computer. I'll host in the evening. Not now.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey DJ!
How many times in a day do you change your status message?


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Very less compared to the number of times you get pwned every day....

Now Craykiller got pwned even by a server bot.  In |CC| TS server, Craykiller got banned for 6 minutes for team killing and abusing. Then Craykiller returned and said, "fucck" lool. The bot warned him and said, "No abuses/profanity in any language"..... Then Craykiller said, "kutte".......hahahahaha niaaaaaaa He is banned for 7 hours now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2009)

*Thank you all .....*

i am kinda busy 4 this week, got some projects to do, god! i hate XII !


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

^^
Actually that server sucks.
The earlier TS server was better as it had 8 slots and had much lesser lag.
It was lagging like anything.
BTW i never said fucck, i just said kutte and chutiyeeeeee


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

I just said kutte and chutiye..............
Dunno why the bot banned me


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> BTW i never said fucck, i just said kutte and *chutiyeeeeee*


That makes the incident even more funnier....

:roflmao:

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/LOL/2/LOL-Hitler_is_amused.jpg

The bot had warned you that no profanity in *any language....*


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ lol hitler


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

That's one cool bot! Was it the n00b0t?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

^ *cough* *cough*


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

But does the bot know Hindi?


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ lol u didn't get it?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

Why no one's playing...? Me and DJ played... and DJ got PWNED... so are you guys hosting any other place...? Or should I give the IP?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

no b3


----------



## dHr (Jun 2, 2009)

kal hi usne apne ghar me traslator basaya hai


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Please some1 host!!!!


----------



## hsr (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ im hosting.


/connect urt.mooo.com


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

There is a server Called The Hog server
Is it indian????
Great Pings!


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll only host when I set up the Big-Brother-Bot... It's awesome. 

It can seriously stop the fights & quarrels between Krazzy and Crazy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Waiting!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol... DJ.... Still I'm a noob in here... will get along...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 2, 2009)

I am lagging a lot....  And I changed the diffuse button(Ctrl) to Jump button and therefore couldn't diffuse two bombs before I figured it out!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone host it plz.... or tell me the procedure, so I can host it...


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Get a wired connection. Latency will surely be high in CDMA.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a wired connection.. and my ping is 90-100... so it won't be any problems....


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 2, 2009)

/connect 208.43.15.249:27960


----------



## hullap (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> That's one cool bot! Was it the n00b0t?


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

**


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 2, 2009)

^ I came....While I was selecting the guns you disconnected!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 2, 2009)

*~SnippeD~*

Join in fast, Gagan Hosting...........


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! Maza aagaya!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Server Crashed??


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

How to add b3 to server?
Please give detailed solution!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

How to add b3 to server?


----------



## dHr (Jun 2, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> How to add b3 to server?
> Please give detailed solution!


dear crazykiller please use google to find it out your self individuals over here are little bit busy


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

^^
Google doesn't work
It gives links to:
->Wikipedia-->Vitamin Niacin
->Wikipedia-->Hammond Organ
->Burgess Partnership
->Youtube
->Epitome of Hip-Hop Clothing
->B3 Media
->B3 Funeral Services
->Business2Business2Business
->Niacin Again
->*Cough*Tube ( I WONT BE POSTING LINK AS SOMEONE WILL REPORT IT)


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

For *cough*tube, follow link www.**Colour of Text**tube.com


----------



## dHr (Jun 2, 2009)

*www.google.com/search?q=how+to+use...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
this is what i  googled


----------



## hullap (Jun 2, 2009)

*www.urbanterror.net/e107_images/newspost_images/g00mba.gif
^ ownage


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

ICO has done that to me.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

When will someone hold it again... please pm me... I'll get onto the action...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

^^
I do the goomba stomp all the time in uptown!
Nothing new.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

Is someone hosting with b3 enabled ??
It's Fun


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

PLZZZZZZZ HOST!!!!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

Koi दिल्ली , भारत se Host karo?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

*(snipped)*


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

^^
The server is not Indian and the pings suck!


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

*!snipped!*


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

^Where's everyone... I'm here...and DJ too...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> The server is not Indian and the pings suck!



Whatever!! but as soon as you came you got pwnd...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

I hosted one... come here..
*!SNIPPED!*


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Where's everyone... ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

We are waiting!!


----------



## toofan (Jun 3, 2009)

is krazy blue /krazy warrior.


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

^ No. 

There are 4 "pagal" in the Digit Forum.

krazzy
*
Krazzy Warrior
Krazy Bluez
Crazykiller*

The bold ones play UrT.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

Has Think Digit started promoting *cough*?
I just now got a popup leading to 3tube from This Very Forum!


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2009)

^ hmm should i say *nub*


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

Gagan?
How do i download Setup Tools?

It is just a link to some page which i think contains some Coding


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2009)

server up till 1500 ,

*/connect **117.196.160.75*


in dediacted mode
​


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

@Crazykiller

File-------Save as-------> ez_setup.py

Save it preferably in the root directory i.e. C:\

Best tutorial for installing B3 = *www.bigbrotherbot.com/forums/index.php?topic=912.0

And only download Python 2.5.4 - *www.python.org/download/releases/2.5.4/


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Gagan?
> How do i download Setup Tools?
> 
> It is just a link to some page which i think contains some Coding




dude don't you know that its a python script and basically, you are downloading it, when you see it!
you need to add it to the server/compiler/host where you want the script to be installed


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> dude don't you know that its a python script and basically, you are downloading it, when you see it!
> you need to add it to the server/compiler/host where you want the script to be installed


 
I never said i am an expert in Python or MySQL



ico said:


> @Crazykiller
> 
> File-------Save as-------> ez_setup.py
> 
> ...


 

Thanks

I installed all the requirements but where do i download the b3 installer?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

I downloaded the Setup Tools by right clicking and Save target as.
But How do i download the *git* program is the main problem.
The download link doesn't work


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't believe that after soo loong this thread has yet to become a sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hsr (Jun 3, 2009)

hari_sanker_r said:


> server up till *1600* ,
> 
> */connect **117.196.160.75*
> 
> ...



^look


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I can't believe that after soo loong this thread has yet to become a sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you notice, "official thread for XYZ game" type threads are stickies no more. I was pushing for this thread to be stuck since the counter strike thread was also stuck. But since then the CS thread has beeen unstuck.

The issue is that TDF being a large community one game can't be given prominence. Instead, looking @ the no. of guys playing regularly and the hourly bumps it gets thanks to posts, I doubt it needs to be stuck. One look at the no. of replies and anybody will open this thread. No need to be stuck


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

^^
It's not Sticky yet as it isnt Unofficial


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> I downloaded the Setup Tools by right clicking and Save target as.
> But How do i download the *git* program is the main problem.
> The download link doesn't work


Yea, no need of GIT.

*github.com/BigBrotherBot/big-brother-bot/downloads 

Click on the Download button.

And extract it in the C:\ drive.

------

I hope you've installed XAMPP and MySQL + phpMyAdmin is working properly.

After you've installed everything and configured the B3.xml files....Then host Urban Terror using *ioUrTded.exe *and then open Command Prompt. Go the to the folder where you had extracted the B3 files. Like in my case it is, C:\BigBrotherBot.....

The prompt should look like this, C:\BigBrotherBot>_ 

*C:\python25\python.exe "b3_run.py"*

It should start working then. I'll talk about other things later, first get it working. 

PS: I had installed it in Linux. Windows installation is still incomplete. So, I'm not sure whether what I'm saying is fully correct for Windows.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> It's not Sticky yet as it isnt Unofficial


??? You have any idea what you are talking about ?


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

^ I think, the BSNL & MTNL threads need to be stuck again.


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> ^^
> I do the goomba stomp all the time in uptown!
> Nothing new.



3 peeps in a row?
i doubt it.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone up for play... ?


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

yea, that's the spirit. Just post the IP, and people will follow.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Not Working

M hosting now !


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh you guys will play... I'm coming...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Fu(k... I'm coming..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Should I host...???


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

^ yea.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 3, 2009)

My Server is Closed !!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol... knife fight and then PWNING.... nice... I think I'll need to stick with what i do most... play CS:CZ


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

ico said:


> Yea, no need of GIT.
> 
> *github.com/BigBrotherBot/big-brother-bot/downloads
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info but the Download Button doesn't work for me.
There is a message like "*Done, but with errors on page*"



MetalheadGautham said:


> ??? You have any idea what you are talking about ?


 
Actually i meant that the Thread is not sticked yet as it is unofficial.

Can't you make a zip file of that b3 bot and upload it here or something?
Like use mediafire?

The link worked in Google Chrome. Trying to configure it
Thanks a lot


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> There is a message like "*Done, but with errors on page*"


Using Internet Explorer?  *Please use Firefox: www.mozilla.com*

Here is the *zip* file: *github.com/BigBrotherBot/big-brother-bot/zipball/master



Crazykiller said:


> The link worked in Google Chrome. Trying to configure it
> Thanks a lot


np.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Like use mediafire?



Ya... use media fire... not Rapidshare...


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea, I know Mediafire is better. But uploading a file for a small purpose is almost instant in Rapidshare.

No weird Flash uploader.


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

when i come to play, i play better than all u naabs


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

> when i come to play, i play better than all u naabs


Great! Continue being the best!!


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2009)

^^


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

Hai can u check this IP?
Is the bot on?
/connect 59.178.32.77:27950



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^


 There is something known as Sarcasm in life.


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2009)

man, just woke up.
gotta go school !!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
I just asked to try and not to play.
Anyway I closed it as b3 is not active yet.

*www.gifs.net/Animation11/Webdesign_Elements/Under_Construction/flashing_sign.gif

A b3 Urban Terror Dedicated (Dynamic) Server is under construction.
Could Be Up by tommorow

Has anyone noticed?
This thread moves up a page every one and a half day !!
*There's no need to sticky it................*


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

connect to ur own computer to see whether bot is on.

/connect 127.0.0.1 or /connect 192.168.1.x


----------



## dHr (Jun 4, 2009)

Joker said:


> when i come to play, i play better than all u naabs


ya dats very very X5 TRUE u can pawn noobs like us 




but


when we are in loose motion like typing or on phone or u kno....








ya its diffrent thing that u get pawned almost every time you come to play
[its called joke]


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

Joker said:


> when i come to play, i play better than all u naabs



Ya you were born pro in UrT and we were born to be noobs... come to CS:CZ and I'll show you who's the n00b... everyone needs some time to learn playing...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

> when we are in loose motion


What is this loose motion thingy?



			
				Me said:
			
		

> A b3 Urban Terror Dedicated (Dynamic) Server is under construction.
> Could Be Up by tommorow





> *cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339281817/foleo-cancelled_1.jpg


^^
SEE

Host????


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Ya you were born pro in UrT and we were born to be noobs...


u said it...this is 200000000000000000000000% true. 



Krazy Bluez said:


> come to CS:CZ and I'll show you who's the n00b... everyone needs some time to learn playing...


Condition Zero sux...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

> Condition Zero sux...


100.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% TRUE

Don't Host!!!
I gtg
Narayana Orientation Class


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

dont intentionally try to post 'new' posts.....edit your old post if you want to add soemthing.....u r intentionally trying to increase ur post count in the thread....(Krazzy told me) and make the thread ugly....

There is a Multiquote button if you want to quote posts of many people....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/multiquote_off.gif

and then in the end click *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/quote.gif button...

it will lead to Advanced reply page and reply to each of them at once instead of posting 5 posts continuously...

learn to use forums first...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, he talks a lot!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

Joker said:


> u said it...this is 200000000000000000000000% true.
> Condition Zero sux...


For you... but not for most people and my friends.... and me too....


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 4, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join in after 2 min !! 
Me n Gangsta playing !!!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

Joker said:


> dont intentionally try to post 'new' posts.....edit your old post if you want to add soemthing.....u r intentionally trying to increase ur post count in the thread....(Krazzy told me) and make the thread ugly....
> 
> There is a Multiquote button if you want to quote posts of many people....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/multiquote_off.gif
> 
> ...


 
errrrrr Who are You Talking to?
Definately not me as i use Multi-Quote.



Joker said:


> dont intentionally try to post 'new' posts.....edit your old post if you want to add soemthing.....u r intentionally trying to increase ur post count in the thread....(Krazzy told me) and make the thread ugly....
> 
> There is a Multiquote button if you want to quote posts of many people....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/multiquote_off.gif
> 
> ...


 

BTW The posts in Gamerz and Chit Chat dont count so posting multiple messages does not affect *POST COUNT *, So plz edit your post and rectify that or ppl get confused.

And this isn't my fault that My posts are not automerging.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a FACKT - "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world".


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone else host. Delhi guys will not get a good ping.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

ico host with b3?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 4, 2009)

Was my hosting any good... if so then I can host again...


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Sure, it was very good.


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll not come. I've to sleep.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't come either. I've got to sleep as well.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm, let's fix a time. 6pm?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

No not 6pm, playing in the morning is better. how about 7am?

EDIT: 4pm?


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

yea, 4pm is fine for me...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

If anybody wishes to play, come here...

(snipped)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2009)

Gotta sleep  . Maybe I'll drop in for a small session.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in, I started playing yesterday. Is Disc still hosting?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Yeah, come fast!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 5, 2009)

no one playing?


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Hosting??????????


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

sry, was playing on other server. My 2nd game on UT, was fun!!!

No one hosting right now?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry due to power cut I couldn't come.... you can come now.....

~Snipped~


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Snipped*


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Disc Junkie plz don't post Links to These European/American/Asian Servers.

Plz post ONLY IPs to those Servers which are Hosted In INDIA.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol... still the server was good fun for me... 
D_J pwned as usual due to high ping rates.... I think you should get a good connection man... you can then play better.....


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

@Disc_Junkie

You should forget about hosting as you don't have a decent connection.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

kk.....I won't host from now on ...........

:


:





:


But I will still play!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 5, 2009)

Gonna host in 10 min. 

Any1 wanna play ???


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

yea, host..


----------



## dHr (Jun 5, 2009)

ya sure play y not!?!?!


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Host Quickly Plz

This post is related to Urban Terror!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 5, 2009)

k let's play.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 5, 2009)

~Snipped~

Join after 2 Min ! No Lag gonna be today


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

Connecting


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

That server is killed.

*!snipped!*

now...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ server closed !!

*~Snipped~*

Jump in !!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmm... nice going today...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Trying to Jump in but can't Server Keeps me w8ing forever.

*This Post is related to Urban Terror*


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> *This Post is related to Urban Terror*


Lol...
Should i host one... ?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 5, 2009)

Me and DJ shall be playing in the night from 11pm onwards... if you guys are nocturnal like us then you can come too...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Lol...
> Should i host one... ?


Cyberjunkie has threatened me so i am gonna post that after all posts.

*That server is laggy*

This post is related to Urban Terror


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

@all...

Please try to Edit your posts instead of posting a new post. That makes the thread look neater.


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

I Did.
The Edit button is invisible in IE but there in Google Chrome, so i am using Chome. BUT i need to double click on the Edit Button, otherwise it doesn't work
It's way way faster.

*Could Some1 Host in the Morning tommorow? Around 08:00 IST?
This post is related to Urban Terror*


----------



## iamnoob (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Crazy and others.
I am *iamnoob* from Urban Terror



ico?

Can i use your Avatar?
Thanks


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

^ Welcome to Thinkdigit forums.... enjoy your stay!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

Plzzz someone host!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, a problem.

How do I connect to a server say 80.111.65.89 etc etc etc???

Like yesterday someone hosted, and I posted that I'll be connecting. But I forgot to ask how to connect!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

^ Press " ` " to bringup the console near tab button and type in /connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2009)

^ Press the ~ key to bring up the console. Then type /connect xx.xx.xx.xx (xx.xx.xx.xx is the IP addr) and hit enter.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Thnx both. Any1 hosting right now for some action?

BTW, add me on the 1st page MetalHeadGautham:


> *13. [DF]compaddict aka comp@ddict*
> 
> *Strength:*
> Best Weapons --> Still searching, but SMGs/Assault Rifles
> ...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

^ Ya, Krazy Bluez hosting,

~Snipped~


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm coming!!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Krazzy, here:
/connect 64.154.38.172:27960


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 6, 2009)

^Found anything... ?
Give the address...

Not working... I'll select one... but be aware they play like geeks...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

Working for me, BTW, select one and post.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 6, 2009)

91.121.68.24:27960


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 6, 2009)

That was fun.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

The server isn't Indian 


Please Someone Host A server in India?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 6, 2009)

95.54.193.127:27971


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

^^
That's Not Indian too


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 6, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join in !!!


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

8)


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 7, 2009)

Why no one is hosting now... ??? I really want to play...


----------



## toofan (Jun 7, 2009)

Why anyone will host only for 1 player?
Come to |CC| Japan


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

Someone host please!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^Send me IP quick!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

If anybody wants to come.... come here


~Snipped~


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ I came, u weren't ther!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

^ Come now!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 9, 2009)

I AM BACK!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 9, 2009)

oops typo,  i mean


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

Come to this server,

~Snipped~


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 9, 2009)

Hustler goona host around 6 PM and btw was there anything important happened when I was not here except Host-Host game.!! 

@Gagan >> nice avatar 

hmmm ok Krazy Bluez and Krazzy Warrior!! so from now whenver u talk to me or him give the full name otherwise I will be confused!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 9, 2009)

why?
we have kra*z*y and kra*zz*y


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 9, 2009)

n00b0t said:


> why?
> we have kra*z*y and kra*zz*y



ya zzzzzzzzz but sometime some hila hua person like toofanD hehe no offense) write krazy sometime!! btw u can call him Bluez and me krazzy!!

haha good name n00b0t!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 9, 2009)

BTW editing my name style to *[V.a].[Krazzy].* from [V.a]-[Krazzy]-*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 9, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Welcome Back Krazzy !!


----------



## hsr (Jun 9, 2009)

they have a bot @ irc named n00b0t


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 9, 2009)

gg @ hustler server!! Had fun 



Hustlerr said:


> Welcome Back Krazzy !!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you guys still playing... ???


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome back!

*Edit:* 
I had hosted, but now I've closed it.

*Edit #2:*
@Krazzy Warrior, your best friend Crazykiller is now miserabled. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> BTW editing my name style to *[V.a].[Krazzy].* from [V.a]-[Krazzy]-*


No-one cares about it. lol..


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2009)

<offtopic>  rapid leech script really works !!! </offtopic>


----------



## toofan (Jun 10, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm coming!!!!!!!



Welcome to the World of terrorist.



Krazy Bluez said:


> 91.121.68.24:27960



who is he. But any one krazy is always good.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I AM BACK!!



Now this is the real krazy person. sorry KrzZZZZZy person.



n00b0t said:


> why?
> we have kra*z*y and kra*zz*y



again Who is he???? oops a bot at last.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> ya zzzzzzzzz but sometime some hila hua person like toofanD hehe no offense) write krazy sometime!! btw u can call him Bluez and me krazzy!!



You have many fans and many inspires from ur name. like bluez and killer

Welcome back I missed you a lot.


----------



## toofan (Jun 10, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> BTW editing my name style to *[V.a].[Krazzy].* from [V.a]-[Krazzy]-*



Kya farak padta hai yaar , agar tum nahi batate to kisi ko pata bhi nahi chalta.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol... there is some serious misconceptions going around now... 
P.S: I always play with my Real Name i.e KrazyBluez in UrT....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 10, 2009)

ico said:


> @Krazzy Warrior, your best friend Crazykiller is now miserabled.



Who cares for him!! and who said u that he is my best friend lol 



toofan said:


> Kya farak padta hai yaar , agar tum nahi batate to kisi ko pata bhi nahi chalta.



Good Comment! I expected this from you! Jab mein CC par aata hu tab toh krazzy krazzy karte rahte ho aur yaha mera majak


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 10, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> P.S: I always play with my Real Name i.e KrazyBluez in UrT....



I am not forcing u but can u plz dont use the word krazy, use anything else as other may misjudge u as Kraz*z*y...plzzz


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

!snipped!


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

/connect 59.96.161.240


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

Was having a wonderful game with ico, kraazy, DJ, and some others.
I was getting pwned by their 1337 skills and my 22fps.

Finally I think some n00b with DialUp hosted when I started to find my game but had to go for gym and the bloody 800ping pissed me off.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

Was having a wonderful game with ico, kraazy, DJ, and some others.
I was getting pwned by their 1337 skills and my 22fps.

Finally I think some n00b with DialUp hosted when I started to find my game but had to go for gym and the bloody 800ping pissed me off.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 10, 2009)

@TDM
Good to see u over there! Just play game for 5-6 days and i m sure u will start playing good

<offtopic>Mere area ki bijli 2-3 din se kuch jada hi jaa rahi hai!</offtopic>


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1337



What this is?? Anyone tell me na


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Finally I think some n00b with DialUp hosted when I started to find my game but had to go for gym and the bloody 800ping pissed me off.


You had 100ms ping and you were spectating Disc_Junkie who was lagging like sh!t on his CDMA connection and had 800ms ping. You thought that his ping (800ms) is yours when you were spectating. 

Nor I was on Dial-up as hosting UrT requires 256kbps upload speed for hosting for 6 players.

Curse the routing of your ISP, not me.  You clearly had 100ms ping. Press Tab key to see.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 10, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> What this is?? Anyone tell me na



1=L
3=E
7=T

1337=leet

leet=elite

1337=elite.

Hence,proved and verified.

You know what elite is. Otherwise Wiki is your buddy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

> You had 100ms ping and you were spectating Disc_Junkie who was lagging like sh!t on his CDMA connection and had 800ms ping. You thought that his ping (800ms) is yours when you were spectating.


i kept trying to connect to the ip u posted on the previous page, but obviously, i gav up after 10 minutes off trying.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 11, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> i kept trying to connect to the ip u posted on the previous page, but obviously, i gav up after 10 minutes off trying.



Its seems u connected when server was down!



Sunny1211993 said:


> 1=L
> 3=E
> 7=T
> 
> ...



thx...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 11, 2009)

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4184/messenger.th.jpg


 (See above pics)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

COnnect to the IP i've pmd u.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol... is anyone playing... ?
And MHG: Whom dial-up you connected... most of us, except DJ, are on Broadband... don't say DJ hosted it for you...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 11, 2009)

Why the European Server... ? If you want then I can host... what say... ?


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> i kept trying to connect to the ip u posted on the previous page, but obviously, i gav up after 10 minutes off trying.


 You've to connect within 15 minutes when I post the IP.

I had posted that IP a couple of days back, why will it work now?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 11, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Lol... is anyone playing... ?
> And MHG: Whom dial-up you connected... most of us, except DJ, are on Broadband... don't say DJ hosted it for you...



No I didn't host!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ He meant the same (text messages doesnt convey ironical meaning )..

I wish to play...Hosting?


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

You all host, I'll come after having lunch & taking a short rest.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ err ok go have lunch come here you host(post ip) we will play(ur hosted server is best to play upon  not joking) ! I too going for lunch within 2-3 min! Waiting for u!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 11, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ He meant the same (text messages doesnt convey ironical meaning )..



I know that!


----------



## hsr (Jun 11, 2009)

guts, had a nick change, do notice ;P


----------



## hsr (Jun 11, 2009)

*guys XD


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 11, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Hosting for 1 hour !! Join in !!!

*No1 Came, Except DJ n DHR but they didn't played for more than 5 min.*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 11, 2009)

^ I played for 10 mins or so but had to disconnect due to load shedding! Our area is prone to power cuts!  Sorry!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 11, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> *~Snipped~*
> 
> Hosting for 1 hour !! Join in !!!
> 
> *No1 Came, Except DJ n DHR but they didn't played for more than 5 min.*


Lol... so they PWNED you... go D_J go....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 11, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Lol... so they PWNED you... go D_J go....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 12, 2009)

Last night as I didnt came to play at 6-8 PM..I went to play @ CC Japan#1 Server at *10:30 PM*..Here is all done!

*I entered the game with some pings around 170 ms..expected toofan to be there and he was there..Map changed to abbey..I was in red team and players(god-players) playing against me Achtung_dude, SpOg, |CC|yochi, 
	
	




		PHP:
	

HITMAN, Toofan!, and one more CC guy but he quited after 15-17 min ..lul i was scared and sure that i will get pwned...!! I wont say any more just see the scoreboard..[/B]

[URL="*img268.imageshack.us/i/shot0118.jpg/"][IMG]*img268.imageshack.us/img268/6039/shot0118.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


^^ haha! cool Need i say more!!check each good player score! 
M4A1 and [V.a].[Krazzy]. rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!Good match! [B]Lots Lots of fun! and excitement! :-P:-P:evil:[/B]

*


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

Toofan frag rate, 3.5 kills/minute........coool


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ico said:
> 
> 
> > And stop using G36 in UrT. You fire way too fast for it.
> ...


Semi-Auto G36 ftw.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 12, 2009)

ico said:


> Toofan frag rate, 3.5 kills/minute........coool



Yup toofan is a good player! He engage himself in quick fight rather than me(I usually plan attack but he jumps in battlefield)....Quick fight still good ratio is his strength!!
I always enjoy and learn alot from him!


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2009)

Had a funny game with Bullet500, [V.a]Kraazy and my neighbour whose name was X4. In |CC|Clan's Pink TDM server.

Finally was kicked because I was accidently killing my own team with my grenading. Had to switch to suicide missions where I got one kill per death consistantly.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2009)

Had a funny game with Bullet500, [V.a]Kraazy and my neighbour whose name was X4. In |CC|Clan's Pink TDM server.

Finally was kicked because I was accidently killing my own team with my grenading. Had to switch to suicide missions where I got one kill per death consistantly.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

brb, I'll host in 5 minutes.


----------



## iamnoob (Jun 12, 2009)

> Unban mrintech!!



Are they banning every1 who replied to the thread related to the admins???
Most of the people who raised the voices against TDF are banned?
Is India Democratic or What?


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 12, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Lol... so they PWNED you... go D_J go....



 Pawned ME  Hahahahaha Lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Nice Joke  



Any1 cming to CC Japan to play ???


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

*/connect 59.94.101.61*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 12, 2009)

lol! it was fun!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2009)

too many bans these days !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone want to play! I want to!! Host na!


----------



## toofan (Jun 13, 2009)

iamnoob said:


> Are they banning every1 who replied to the thread related to the admins???
> Most of the people who raised the voices against TDF are banned?
> Is India Democratic or What?



I agree and a victim. So i left criticizing. But they are very helpful also. We are not meant to harm there business by any mean. So understanding this soon is good for you.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Who cares for him!! and who said u that he is my best friend lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good Comment! I expected this from you! Jab mein CC par aata hu tab toh krazzy krazzy karte rahte ho aur yaha mera majak



Yehi to pyar hota hai.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> I am not forcing u but can u plz dont use the word krazy, use anything else as other may misjudge u as Kraz*z*y...plzzz



I too did the mistake.



MetalheadGautham said:


> ------------------------------------but had to go* for gym* and the bloody 800ping pissed me off.



Ailaa body builder.


Krazzy Warrior said:


> @TDM
> Good to see u over there! Just play game for 5-6 days and i m sure u will start playing good
> 
> <offtopic>Mere area ki bijli 2-3 din se kuch jada hi jaa rahi hai!</offtopic>



Lol he is the thread starter.



Sunny1211993 said:


> 1=L
> 3=E
> 7=T
> 
> ...



Sunny bhiya aaj kal nahi deekhayi dete. Kahne antardhayan ho gaye hain. 
RAW mein JOb mil sakti hai aapko jaruur try karna. Code breaker ki.

What the need of such high level language.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

We can use the Digit IRC channel to contact each other whenever we want to play. ico is always there


----------



## toofan (Jun 13, 2009)

I pray ur avatar  would be ur real picture.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

lol no


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2009)

@Toofan,was away for 10 days and mostly play World Of Warcraft these days


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> We can use the Digit IRC channel to contact each other whenever we want to play. ico is always there



hmm gagan said me to join over irc there! *BTW is there any other way to open Digit IRC using firefox without installing That extension? I just dont want to install it!*



toofan said:


> What the need of such high level language.



LMAO


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

/connect *snipped*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 13, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Join after 2 min. !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL! Spanked noobs 38:8 on CC Clan server in team deathmatch. Either I've grown some skills or they all were super uber noobs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 14, 2009)

I doubt ur first supersumption.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2009)

Whatever.......I play only once in a while. Don't even care. Some people here take it too seriously which IMO sucks donkeyballs!


----------



## dHr (Jun 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> LOL! Spanked noobs 38:8 on CC Clan server in team deathmatch. Either I've grown some skills or they all were super uber noobs.


may be its noob's days i do kill 10 while died once.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 14, 2009)

/connect 122.166.99.84

Dedicated UrT server hosted in Bangalore, India.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> /connect 122.166.99.84
> 
> Dedicated UrT server hosted in Bangalore, India.


Awesome. I'm in bangalore. Who owns this server ? I'll add it to the topic.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 15, 2009)

^A guy named JoeCool. He's been playing this game since a long time, and he also owns the BLR Server, which is hosted in the US of A.


----------



## hsr (Jun 15, 2009)

122.166.99.84

site dnses to ABTS-KK-static-084.99.166.122.airtelbroadband.in


----------



## toofan (Jun 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Eh.....what's so funny that you're laughing with your a$$ off?



I am searching for the missing M.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 16, 2009)

*~Snipped~


*


----------



## toofan (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Toofan,was away for 10 days and mostly play *World Of Warcraft* these days



I love RTS games. I had palyed 
1. Age of Empire III + all expansions.
   Age of Empire II.(didn't like this).
2. Rise of Nations + all expansions.
3. Crusader Extreme.
4. Sid Miers Rail Roads.(Still Playes the game in between UrT).
5. Sid Miers Civilization IV: Colonisation.
6. age of mythology.

and some more I am not getting there names.

But didn't played World of Warcraft.

Recently I finished Assassin's Creed. I had it form past 6 months but played it this month.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2009)

World of Warcraft is not a RTS. It's a MMORPG.

If you want good RTS games, try out:

-Command and Conquer: Tiberium Wars
-Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3
-World in Conflict
-Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

@toofan
Kal raat maja aa gaya |CC|#1 server pe..!!  Specially on turnpike map RAPE-RAPE game  :devil:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2009)

*BLR Server finally up and running.*

Everybody get new list from master server.

Before my dad pulled the plug out, I was doing fairly well. I had a kill to death count of 9:7 and that when I was in TurnPike, a map I had not touched for past 2 years, 3 months AND with a different weapon from the last time (instead of AK103, of which I used to be a pro, I used G36 which I am yet to master).


----------



## kalpik (Jun 17, 2009)

@toofan, please stay on topic.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

> BLR Server finally up and running.


What's The IP?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

@MHG!
ip not working! give ip again


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

where is gagan nowdays???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 17, 2009)

kalpik said:


> @toofan, please stay on topic.


We can talk offtopic once in a while. Can't we?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

> We can talk offtopic once in a while. Can't we?



I don't think so.
There is a seperate Chit Chat Section for that.


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2009)

wow i see a server named CrazyKiller[FR


----------



## Joker (Jun 17, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *BLR Server finally up and running.*
> 
> Everybody get new list from master server.
> 
> Before my dad pulled the plug out, I was doing fairly well. I had a kill to death count of 9:7 and that when I was in TurnPike, a map I had not touched for past 2 years, 3 months AND with a different weapon from the last time (instead of AK103, of which I used to be a pro, I used G36 which I am yet to master).


blr server is already UP since over a year,but it is hosted from USA.

the server u must be looking for is *blr two*



kalpik said:


> @toofan, please stay on topic.





Sunny1211993 said:


> We can talk offtopic once in a while. Can't we?


leave it.i think lomash would have reported him.the thing is,some people are just idiots.they irritate people with unhealthy offtopic discussion,but when good people like toofan do a 'healthy' offtopic discussion,they report. simply idiots.



lomash said:


> I don't think so.
> There is a seperate Chit Chat Section for that.


 since when u started to follow rules?



Krazzy Warrior said:


> where is gagan nowdays???


gagan is miserabled bcos of studies...avoid double posting...use the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/edit.gif button to edit your post. make the thread look good.

i have already seen what all u have posted in the V.a forum...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 17, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Playing on CC now !!!
*


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2009)

Joker said:


> i have already seen what all u have posted in the V.a forum...



 link please.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

@fragula
Sorry bola now dont drag the stuff public


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

Is some1 Hosting?
If yes Please do the honour of posting The IP here instead of PMing??


=====OFFTOPIC=====


Joker said:


> leave it.i think lomash would have reported him.the thing is,some people are just idiots.they irritate people with unhealthy offtopic discussion,but when good people like toofan do a 'healthy' offtopic discussion,they report. simply idiots.



Ask the moderators  before you Accuse Please.
Some ppl are just Stupid Accusers.
And they never improve.
So i think That i should add you to my ignore list.
And cool joe as well coz all he does is send offensive messages.

And BTW I support the Person who reported the post wholeheartedly  and i know that you are trying to provoke me so that when i will reply then you are gonna happily click the Report Button.
Thats why i said that Some ppl (like you) never Improve.

==========================================


----------



## Joker (Jun 17, 2009)

hmm..did anyone see the new 4.2 skins?ggn gave those to me and they r cool.



lomash said:


> Is some1 Hosting?
> If yes Please do the honour of posting The IP here instead of PMing??
> 
> 
> ...


here is the unedited version of your post..
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/4189/wtfuhz.jpg
u edited immediately. and started talking about "hosting" so that you post isnt termed as offtopic. 

ok peace now...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

What mess going over here?

*Edit#1*


Joker said:


> hmm..did anyone see the new 4.2 skins?ggn gave those to me and they r cool.



????


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

Some1 Host?


=====OFFTOPIC=====
Nothing.
People are trying to drag me into a controversy.
==================


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2009)

Joker said:


> u edited immediately. and started talking about "hosting" so that you post isnt termed as offtopic.



atleast he is using the edit button


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

*/connect 194.60.66.57:27017*


Guess The Owner of The Server?

*/connect 194.60.64.90:27030*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 18, 2009)

Any1 up Yet for some Fun ?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 18, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Any1 up Yet for some Fun ?



Nice timing... BTW do you want to play now... ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Guess The Owner of The Server?


Crazykiller Public [FR] ????! oye crazy is this ur server?

*Edit#1:-*
@Hustler
Today, 12:47 AM                          
eh! tera dimag thik toh hai na! mujhe toh chinta ho rahi hai 

*Edit#2:-*
Sunny pwned Crazy --  n1


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

> Crazykiller Public [FR] ????! oye crazy is this ur server?


Maybe

But I'm getting too bad pings there, must move the server to somewhere closer to India, France doesn't suite.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> But I'm getting too bad pings there, must move the server to somewhere closer to India, France doesn't suite.



yea! me too getting high ping!

We all play at *CC#1 server /connect **61.125.195.20:27960* when our hosted server(hosted by some DF guys) is not up!

Use Edit button when necessary!

P.S. Why admins disabled auto-post merge feature! 

Edit#1:-
Are u Crazykiller? Multiple ID? Mods plz look into the matter..Signature and attitude same!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

I often see guys like toofan,hustler and other playing over on |CC|#1 server with high pings..This tutorial is for those guys:-

The only way to reduce ping(which i know):-
Note:- This will only work if u have dynamic ip address.

1. Open Run
2. type *ping ip -t*
    for example for CC#1 server *ping 61.125.195.20 -t*
3. Hit Enter!
4. You can see the ping that u will get when u play at that server at that time!
5. If u think that ping is not good then just disconnect internet connection(keep command prompt open).
6. Reconnect.(Change of ip)
7. Command Prompt will again start showing pings!
8. Do this until u get good and payable ping!

Hope this help out!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I often see guys like toofan,hustler and other playing over on |CC|#1 server with high pings..This tutorial is for those guys:-
> 
> The only way to reduce ping(which i know):-
> Note:- This will only work if u have dynamic ip address.
> ...



The IP doesnt change everytime you turn off/on your Modem.
The Modem obtains an IP on a lease for some time and you will get a new IP only when that Lease expires or if it is a special case.

*www.microcenter.com/images/understanding_tech/wifi2.jpg

Check the lease thing.




Is anyone going to host? If yes plzzz let me know.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ If u have a dynamic ip address:-
AFAIK, Disconnect > Wait 5-10 sec > Connect and IP will get changed..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

*My New Art:-*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/GIMP%20Art/Signature_UrT_Blazed.gif


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 18, 2009)

I will host if any1 wanna play, till m playing on CC with Gangsta !!

Tell me on CC, if want me to host. Or else meet me there 

@Krazzy 
Hehe 


*Hosting........
~Snipped~
Join in !!!


Krazzy ! Where the Hell u went ??? 
*


----------



## kalpik (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess this thread is notorious for getting reported the MAXIMUM number of times, even via PM! I find it really irritating when i have to come here and post "please behave".. It sounds as if im a teacher in a kindergarten class  I've had just about enough. I see NO USE of this thread. You guys please decide if you can act as mature people or not. Else i will be doing myself a HUGE favor if i just lock this thread once and for all


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Hustlerr could you host for some more time?
You closed the server so soon.
Plz host again? 

[OFFTOPIC]



kalpik said:


> I guess this thread is notorious for getting reported the MAXIMUM number of times, even via PM! I find it really irritating when i have to come here and post "please behave".. It sounds as if im a teacher in a kindergarten class  I've had just about enough. I see NO USE of this thread. You guys please decide if you can act as mature people or not. Else i will be doing myself a HUGE favor if i just lock this thread once and for all



HOW?

Because of posts Like this?


Sunny1211993 said:


> STOP SMAPPING D1CKHEADS!


==========================


kalpik said:


> I've had just about enough


Why don't you ask MetalHead Gautham to moderate this Thread?


[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## hullap (Jun 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Hustlerr could you host for some more time?
> You closed the server so soon.
> Plz host again?



you did that again


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Did some1 check out the Urban terror site?
Lots of new updates at the Forums, including a hint by woekele that *UrT 4.2 is around the Corner*

[OFFTOPIC]



n00b0t said:


> you did that again



Did what?

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 18, 2009)

*~Snipped~!*
Join after 2 min. !!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

GG! Gagan n1


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 19, 2009)

hi i m rural terror. i hope to play the game with u all.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 19, 2009)

^Welcome to UrT!

So now Digit Forum = Largest Indian UrT Community isnt?


----------



## toofan (Jun 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I often see guys like toofan,hustler and other playing over on |CC|#1 server with high pings..This tutorial is for those guys:-
> ----------------------------------
> ------------------------------------
> Hope this help out!



I do the same just disconnect and *then repair the connection* and then  connect to the game just 2 or 3 tries if the pings comes down then its ok other wise you can say something funny to the BSNL walas.

And one more thing now a days when i get pings of 340--370 at |CC|Japan I achieve the killing rate of 4 and higher mostly.
and while with 180 to 220 pings i mostly have rate of 3 to 3.5 kills per minute.
and when between 220 to 340 i just become helpless and had to change my gameplay.
Why so?
Is my lag helps me. I had tried this many many times. High pings mostly helps me.

And one more thing (just last for today) once i get ping of 140 and that day i made a century in 20 min game. scoring 106.



Rural Terror said:


> hi i m rural terror. i hope to play the game with u all.



Welcome to the gang of terrorist.

And @Kalpic. this thread is the meeting place of Players who play Urban terror so i think all the players can share there words here with no hesitation. And yes if anyone of us talks these things somewhere else then it may be termed as Spamming. I hope you get the point i am trying to explain.

By the way you point is noted for future.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Why so?
> Is my lag helps me.


I am not sure but if u lag then u make urself harder to aim!



toofan said:


> And one more thing (just last for today) once i get ping of 140 and that day i made a century in 20 min game. scoring 106.


Congo! mine highest is just 78 kills in 20 min!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> I do the same just disconnect and *then repair the connection* and then  connect to the game just 2 or 3 tries if the pings comes down then its ok other wise you can say something funny to the BSNL walas.
> 
> And one more thing now a days when i get pings of 340--370 at |CC|Japan I achieve the killing rate of 4 and higher mostly.
> and while with 180 to 220 pings i mostly have rate of 3 to 3.5 kills per minute.
> ...



Some people may find it easier to aim in higher pings as sometimes while lagging you are able to see much more than without lag.
eg. You go around the corner spot a guy and then due to lag you are back again. So it's easier sometimes.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Aspire said:


> eg. You go around the corner spot a guy and then due to lag you are back again. So it's easier sometimes.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 19, 2009)

lol  Digit full of kids


----------



## kalpik (Jun 19, 2009)

Locked.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> lol  Digit full of kids


Warned enough times by every mod.
User banned for a week.
Come back with another id and the ban will be extended for a month.

Here is a warning to you all. Once the thread reopens, if anymore crap is added to it, the poster gets banned instantly.

[thread closed for cleaning up]


UPDATE (21/6/2009) : Thread not fully cleaned but I'm opening it giving you all a warning.

PLEASE don't ruin this thread AGAIN.

You can use images, but please don't make them huge. Big pictures and screenshots should be thumbnailed.

NO FLAMING.

NO INSULTING OTHER MEMBERS.

NO MAKING NEWBIES UNCOMFORTABLE OVER THEIR NOOBISHNESS.

NO TYPING IN LARGE FONTS.

NO SHOUTING.


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> NO TYPING IN LARGE FONTS.
> 
> NO SHOUTING.


so ironical


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2009)

*/connect snip*

*/connect *


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2009)

> so ironical


ROFLMAO

I played till now at "URBAN TERROR FOR TERRORISTS"

Played 4 maps. First 2 maps, scored between 7-15 kills and 2-8 respawns.
3rd Map, got 20+ kills and 15+ respawns.
*Now, 4th MAP* -  Got 46 kills(highest was 48, one guy with 90+ was kicked for using "aimbot") and 30 respawns compared to the good player (48 kills and 50 respawns).

Cudn't believe the way I was killing today. Wham wham wham and wheezle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2009)

*/connect snip *


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't Connect!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Metal did you read up that stuff on GTK Radiant?
Any more suggestions for the map?
plz reply quick


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 21, 2009)

/connect 59.180.50.4

Join in after 2min. !!!


----------



## toofan (Jun 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> I played till now at "URBAN TERROR FOR TERRORISTS"
> 
> ...



You are going really good. why don't you play at 			 				|CC|Clan's #1 Japan PlayGround [UAA]
. YOu will find many good players there. I play from 8-9pm onwards for 20-40 mins everyday.
Hustler Bhiyaa Japan pasand nahi hai kya. Come there sometime.

These days a new player named [DF]Sagar.................... come to play there regularly.


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2009)

me and hustler had some real fun on his server. packram pakraee


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

@toofan 
Nice avatar

Hindi >> Kal mein busy tha(was studying) isliye raat ko nahi aa paya..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2009)

@ toofan, 8-9, I'll try.

@ Krazzy, let's play. Pick a server.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

*/connect loool*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 22, 2009)

@toofan
Sry Bro. Busy on that time 8-9 !! Ok i will try tonight to cm 

@n00b0t
Hey Chupan Chupayi too, forgot


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 22, 2009)

/connect 59.180.94.156

Join in After 1 min. !!


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 22, 2009)

server closed....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

Wait i hosting

*/connect *


----------



## Aspire (Jun 23, 2009)

> */connect ~snipped~*


 
Had fun with Disc Junkie
Me using nades and knives against him with all guns.!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 23, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Had lot Fun !!! Was playing Bomb Mode + 400 Grav with Joe,n00bot!! Then later Survivor with Knives only  with Krazzy, DHR n n00bot  
*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone playing now!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ Cm on CC Japan !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2009)

Sry, played Urban Terror for Atheists and Terrorists instead^


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone want to play???Reply!! I can host!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

^^
Dont host!!
i lost my keyboard...............


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

Aspire said:


> i lost my keyboard...............



gtfo nub


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

lol! none posted ip! lol


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 24, 2009)

*~Snipped~
VV Say u had Bad day again !!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

I just now returned from a server hosted by some stupid!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 24, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Say u had Bad day again !!



O ya! dont u remember u getting pwned before u started camping @ spawn location!

Dont blame hustler..he always forget when he get pwned..bichare ki pwn waali yaadash kamjor hai!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 25, 2009)

I miss playing UT guys. And the reason why I was away for such a long time was b'cos my PC was down and out so I finally bought a good machine after years. 

And, yes I'm back to kick some ass!! 

But once again I will be busy till 1st of the July due to heavy-duty work lol but after that I'm free for an entire month. 

Take care everyone. =]


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 25, 2009)

I miss playing UT guys. And the reason why I was away for such a long time was b'cos my PC was down and out so I finally bought a good machine after years. 

And, yes I'm back to kick some ass!! 

But once again I will be busy till 1st of the July due to heavy-duty work lol but after that I'm free for an entire month. 

Take care everyone. =]


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

It was a great fun playing in hullap's server yesterday!! I enjoyed it very much.... 

CAPTURE THE FLAG ROCKS !!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> gtfo nub



Plz dont post such offesnive messages or you could get banned! 
@Krazzy
plz host and check this out.......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> gtfo nub





Aspire said:


> Plz dont post such offesnive messages or you could get banned!



Do you really care? LOL!


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2009)

anyone wanna play today?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

^^
no


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

no mouse only trackpad


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2009)

anyone want to play!?? I can host!


----------



## dHr (Jun 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> anyone want to play!?? I can host!


lets go!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

~Snipped~


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2009)

got dc'd, join in, restarted


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 25, 2009)

@madhur
Cant connect!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 25, 2009)

~snipped~


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 25, 2009)

host but use EDIT button.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 25, 2009)

^ laggy

SERVER KILLED!!!!!! due to personal reasons


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 25, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Playing on CC now 
*


----------



## toofan (Jun 25, 2009)

OHHH I  miss Gagan a lot these days. But he has to study.
Hustler you too have to study. How you manage and he can't.
Krazy is also a student.

Playing UrT is addictive. It would certainly be affecting ur studies.

How many of you r still students.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

toofan said:


> OHHH I  miss Gagan a lot these days. But he has to study.
> Hustler you too have to study. How you manage and he can't.
> Krazy is also a student.
> 
> ...



I think that Gagan was playing today at CC Clan Japan #3 around 1PM under a different name.
Proofs:-
> Ping was 180-250
> Name had [DF] Tag
> Using SR8 + UMP45
> Same funstuff


Even Rural Terror looks a little like ico to me..................
Same attitude and posting technique!
Any comments??
And no need to get personal.......


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

And Aspire looks like Crazzy Killer to me.....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

I am................
The admins know it.


----------



## Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I think that Gagan was playing today at *CC Clan Japan #3 *around 1PM under a different name.
> Proofs:-
> > Ping was 180-250
> > Name had [DF] Tag
> ...


ROFLROCKET.....

ggn wasnt even awake dat time...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 26, 2009)

@toofan
Study..... Err, I just manage somehow when exams are near 

Any1 up yet ? M going to CC for smtime


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL pawned 52-31 on Urban Terror for Terrorists yesterday. It was a pretty stupid map. Team score was 350 and opposition 318 8vs8 players. Pretty much awesome game!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> LOL pawned 52-31 on Urban Terror for Terrorists yesterday. It was a pretty stupid map. Team score was 350 and opposition 318 8vs8 players. Pretty much awesome game!



How much ping u get over there?????


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

See down
*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BUTMC%5DCrazykiller/61.125.195.20:27960/b_560x95.png

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/%5BUTMC%5DCrazykiller/122.221.237.156:27960/b_560x95.png

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/Aspire/122.221.237.156:27960/b_560x95.png

*cache.www.gametracker.com/player/Lomash/61.125.195.20:27960/b_560x95.png
I'm Rusted!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

The cause is my hectic Narayana Classes + Bad Pings + A really stupid Mouse + Laggy Servers!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Any1 up yet ? M going to CC for smtime



Nice timing!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Nice timing!



Really nice timing............


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone Hosting????


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 26, 2009)

*~Snipped~ 

A Noob went Off !! 
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> A Noob went Off !!



Telling toofan a noob is not good!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Telling toofan a noob is not good!


Wrong guess


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

^LOL! i know whom he talking to...just joking! me and he always say n00b,gochu etc etc to each other ...Its always fun with him!


----------



## toofan (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry I get disconnected. I tried to reconnect but failed, the connection counter started ticking.
But it was fun.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> How much ping u get over there?????


average 300


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ LOL! then play @ CC#1 server I get around 200 ms ping there!


----------



## toofan (Jun 26, 2009)

Yup on a bad day you get pings over 300 at |CC|Japan otherwise 160-200 pings are always there. And compaddict can you post ur playing id.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Joke:- (Dont take seriously specially MODS )

This is the face of Aimbot player when they play

*content.ytmnd.com/content/3/c/d/3cd2fe69e51da4c552dcf5df474cb13f.gif


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ Lolzzzz, It means Like U 

*~Snipped~*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

Downloading...
Though I guess I'll be pawned, more so since stuck with a touchpad...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^^ gud to see u joining!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2009)

How do I play on CC #1? It doesn't come up on the damned list!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Downloading...
> Though I guess I'll be pawned, more so since stuck with a touchpad...


We'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Any1 online?
Should i host????

*Edit #1*
Idea Phail...........
Would Lag


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^Don't host. Play on a server. Pick one, like Terrorists server, or BLR server.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^^^^^^^Don't host. Play on a server. Pick one, like Terrorists server, or BLR server.



I think hosting is better as pings are better??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2009)

/connect 193.34.68.150:22222

COme if you want to.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 27, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Sry DC  But had good Fun 
*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

OWN3D


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

^Hhey! Come back!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 27, 2009)

@Liverpool_Fan: Don't worry... you were playing for the first time...you'll get on with it gradually...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

@Livepool

see demos in Urt for basic things.....

*I founded a cool bug in UrT austrial map lol!*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^Hhey! Come back!



Will. Just go to see the demo again. 
Does anyone know how t delete the configuration file so as bring back to first run state? The demo did not run after the initial run.
(OS: Mandriva Linux)


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

^You mean you want to reset all settings? Delete Urban Terror/q3ut4/q3config.cfg for that.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Livepool
> 
> see demos in Urt for basic things.....
> 
> *I founded a cool bug in UrT austrial map lol!*



Is it that wallclimbing bug?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Will. Just go to see the demo again.
> Does anyone know how t delete the configuration file so as bring back to first run state? The demo did not run after the initial run.
> (OS: Mandriva Linux)



Just delete the q3config.cfg in q3ut4 folder and start game.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Is it that wallclimbing bug?



lol! how u know??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Coz that bug is there from the very formation of that map!
You are not the first one to find it


----------



## toofan (Jun 27, 2009)

whats this bug. and come to |CC|Japan


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

toofan said:


> whats this bug. and come to |CC|Japan



You can climb a small portion of a wall in ut4_austria like Spiderman.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^You mean you want to reset all settings? Delete Urban Terror/q3ut4/q3config.cfg for that.





Aspire said:


> Just delete the q3config.cfg in q3ut4 folder and start game.



It doesn't work in Linux.
Anyway I found out how.

Just delete .q3a folder in your home directory.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You can climb a small portion of a wall in ut4_austria like Spiderman.



oh ya! and i thought me the first one to find it lol!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> oh ya! and i thought me the first one to find it lol!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 28, 2009)

Any1 playing yet ?? M on CC for smtime


----------



## Joker (Jun 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> OWN3D


gud to see new players coming.*instructions for new players = just watch the Tutorial demo pleaseeeeeee*

quieries like.how to climb? how to slide? how to medic WILL NOT be entertained.

press Esc key-->Player--->Weapon/Gear select to choose weapons and gears.......u'll also get an option to change teams in Esc-->Player--->Team Select....

Always prefer to AUTOJOIN.....u can switch between the weapons like rifle,pistol by scrolling in ur mouse...or using 1-6 keys above the alphabets.

Some basic info about gears:--- Kevlar vest reduces damage at torso hits on the cost of agility and stamina....Laser reduces the spread by lot.....Silencer minimises the sound and reduces the spread a little.

Weapons to start with:--- Lr300 + Silencer or Laser....
Gear choice:--- kevlar vest to reduce torso damage OR helmet to prevnt headshots OR both

F2 to F10 keys are for radio messages....press U key for more radio messages.

always use default controls EVEN if u r uncomfortable...u will be comfortable only a matter of time..what nubs do is change their controls and then shout, "how to defuse planted bomb?"...we say the default key i.e. CTRL and then they say,"ooooo not working idiots".......to plant a bomb iun bomb mode....use your head....just stand on the bomb site and select BOMB as weapon by using scroll and click/fire.....nubs also ask this question again and again...because they refuse to use their head & common sense...

*Last but not the least....*respect gud players like ICO(he is 1337),hustlerr,noobjoe,knifer,toofan,klaw-24,gangsta etc. etc. (including me aka CountFragula)...some nub players will misguide u...,dont give a fuk to them.

lastly,...no offence to u mate, i m just trying to help u out.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

@liverpool

As fragula(Joker) said stick to those thing! u getting owned during intial games, no problem... just dont give up and stick to basic rules...The thing in this game is that u need some constant practice to start playing good..... if u want to play u can also play at |CC| #1 server..we get ping around 160-200 there(which is acceptable)...

Information on how to reduce pings >> check here


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

Joker said:


> *respect gud players*



The most important otherwise ur condition will be like me(many of my DF friends dislike me)...Do u know what..when i started playing this game i was noob...then when i started playing good, i became proud, i started disrespecting my DF friends...i did this for long time, the result is that many DF dislikes me....I got respect from other players of RSA,CC and others(which i dont much care now) but my own friend doesn't respect/like me(for which i care)...then from some months when i understood that i shouldn't disrespect players then it was very late..i started respecting players but the thing is that they dont understand that i have changed and they still think that i m still the first krazzy..they still dislike me and i can't make them understand that i have changed....

They dislike me and i have lost my respect among many of my friends.
And i dont want that same thing happen to u..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2009)

I did that once, thought I was climbing vines lol!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> The most important otherwise ur condition will be like me(many of my DF friends dislike me)...Do u know what..when i started playing this game i was noob...then when i started playing good, i became proud, i started disrespecting my DF friends...i did this for long time, the result is that many DF dislikes me....I got respect from other players of RSA,CC and others(which i dont much care now) but my own friend doesn't respect/like me(for which i care)...then from some months when i understood that i shouldn't disrespect players then it was very late..i started respecting players but the thing is that they dont understand that i have changed and they still think that i m still the first krazzy..they still dislike me and i can't make them understand that i have changed....
> 
> They dislike me and i have lost my respect among many of my friends.
> And i dont want that same thing happen to u..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

Aspire said:


>



Dont laugh! i was really serious and was felling like cry while writing this...


----------



## dHr (Jun 28, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Dont laugh! i was really serious and was felling like cry while writing this...


DOn't Cry like Krazzy hold on hold on Cool....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

Joker said:


> *Last but not the least....*respect gud players like ICO(he is 1337),hustlerr,noobjoe,knifer,toofan,klaw-24,gangsta etc. etc. (including me aka CountFragula)...some nub players will misguide u...,dont give a fuk to them.


Not me?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> The most important otherwise ur condition will be like me(many of my DF friends dislike me)...Do u know what..when i started playing this game i was noob...then when i started playing good, i became proud, i started disrespecting my DF friends...i did this for long time, the result is that many DF dislikes me....I got respect from other players of RSA,CC and others(which i dont much care now) but my own friend doesn't respect/like me(for which i care)...then from some months when i understood that i shouldn't disrespect players then it was very late..i started respecting players but the thing is that they dont understand that i have changed and they still think that i m still the first krazzy..they still dislike me and i can't make them understand that i have changed....
> 
> They dislike me and i have lost my respect among many of my friends.
> And i dont want that same thing happen to u..







dHr said:


> DOn't Cry like Krazzy hold on hold on Cool....



Seriously they say or not but ico,fragula,klaw,joe and some other dislike me..they didnt said this to me but i know this...i just want to say them that i have changed i have changed forgive me forgive me....


----------



## dHr (Jun 28, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Not me?


he menas that he already knows us as pro don't worry


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey friend no one dislikes you. Criticizing anyone never mean that he dislikes you.

this is the result of criticism made by senior players that, you today are a good person and a good player.


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2009)

> Seriously they say or not but ico,fragula,klaw,joe and some other dislike me..they didnt said this to me but i know this...i just want to say them that i have changed i have changed forgive me forgive me....



ab ye drama band karo samjhe.  Be a good and sweet boy.


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2009)

anyone comming at CC japan


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

toofan said:


> ab ye drama band karo samjhe.



LOL! its not drama! i became too serious at that time 

Anyone hosting? 



dHr said:


> he menas that he already knows us as pro don't worry



me too


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 28, 2009)

*~Snipped~*


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Seriously they say or not but ico,fragula,klaw,joe and some other dislike me..they didnt said this to me but i know this...i just want to say them that i have changed i have changed forgive me forgive me....



 Touching Emotions!
You brought me to the verge of tears...............


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 28, 2009)

dHr...hmm map kitna huya?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

Can anyone host?


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 28, 2009)

*snipped-/*


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

^^
Can't Connect


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

Krazzy= Emo-king!


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2009)

Gangsta someone is using ur id in |CC|japan #1 . he uses [*DeR*]Gangsta. I had dought when this person didn't medic me. and as far as i know no [DF] member can ignore a medic call in his front.

Is that you?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

toofan said:


> Gangsta someone is using ur id in |CC|japan #1 . he uses [*DeR*]Gangsta. I had dought when this person didn't medic me. and as far as i know no [DF] member can ignore a medic call in his front.
> 
> Is that you?



He's gangsta
Lately he's been ignoring all ppl


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

@toofan
he is not [DF]Gangsta

@all
GG at Rural Terror's server specially when i was finding bomb-site   had fun!


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2009)

*www.woo-clan.webs.com/

check this site and comment.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 28, 2009)

^lol! toofan dont use my avatar


----------



## toofan (Jun 29, 2009)

I downloaded it earlier then you but at digit you can't use it as its more then the required size but there it works ok. And when you creating new avatar for me. I will use that .


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

*/connect 59.178.157.168*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2009)

SO guys, tell us which one of you is of which clan and if none, which would you like to join.

(eg. Tx2 and woo-clan)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> SO guys, tell us which one of you is of which clan and if none, which would you like to join.
> 
> (eg. Tx2 and woo-clan)



--------> [UTMC] @ utmc.webs.com


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 29, 2009)

@toofan
No he isn't [DF]Gangsta !! He play less these days.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

Hosting?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hosting?



NO


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

stupid CC b3..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> stupid CC b3..



banned you?


----------



## toofan (Jun 29, 2009)

Must be team killing . if you kill a team mate and if he forgave you then you are saved. and for this the victim has to type forgave and some code.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

toofan said:


> Must be team killing . if you kill a team mate and if he forgave you then you are saved. and for this the victim has to type forgave and some code.



The victim has to type
!forgive <<Your Name>>
OR
The admin can type
!forgive all

BTW he can be banned for swearing, spamming, and racialist attacks on an austrailian!

I wish they hadnt disabled the !iamgod command.........................


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a fun game at DeR clan Server with Creepy telling the story abt his breakup with Term and then ReaperX starts taking about making a new clan.
Challanges me to 1 vs 1.
He has started a new clan called The Army of The Menovalent with the tag as
[-AoM-*].
Then I PwNeD ReaperX in 1 vs 1.........
He Runs away from my server saying lag lag and then complains of frequent (CIs), though his ping was between 150-200.


Creepy resigns from [-DeR-*] and Every1 removes their DeR tags as a form of Protest


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2009)

^^LOL


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

Any1 playing?

Had a really nice game @ Korean Server
Almost reached my century.


P.S. hullap got wooden spoon and me Trigger Happy + Neck to Bones Award


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

Some1 host? 
i know this is good timing.......


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 30, 2009)

CC clan server now  kicks even for a single tk....****


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL cheaters and Tkers are usless n00bs who shudn't play.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 1, 2009)

**


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 1, 2009)

toofan said:


> Must be team killing . if you kill a team mate and if he forgave you then you are saved. and for this the victim has to type forgave and some code.



banned because i wrote kamina lol ! idiot b3


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 1, 2009)

*xfire*

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/8305/utq320090701185730.th.png


*img505.imageshack.us/img505/2038/utq320090701190011.th.png

You can also browse the internet in a browser right from the game!

*users.telenet.be/rev/images/xfirebrowser2.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

^^What's the use? U after all hav to do one thing.

Play or browse.


----------



## dHr (Jul 2, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^What's the use? U after all hav to do one thing.
> 
> Play or browse.


its not just a browser!hope u will search it your self.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2009)

hosting?


----------



## toofan (Jul 2, 2009)

I don;t know whats wrong with my connection from my home i can't open thinkdigit website and many other site. And while playing Urban Terror. I can see and connect to only 4 or 5 servers. Connection mannualy using I P address is also not working.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2009)

GG! at RT's server


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 2, 2009)

*~Snipped~*


----------



## dHr (Jul 2, 2009)

toofan said:


> I don;t know whats wrong with my connection from my home i can't open thinkdigit website and many other site. And while playing Urban Terror. I can see and connect to only 4 or 5 servers. Connection mannualy using I P address is also not working.


yeah it happens when there is problem in isp's connection towards that countries


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2009)

hosting? 

dhr and other are online too! it gonna be fun!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 2, 2009)

*/connect *


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone playing?


----------



## toofan (Jul 3, 2009)

laggy server yesterday.
and my connection is ok now. I played at |CC| Japan but had to leave at 9 pm because of RAkhi ka Swayambar.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Haha, I left also with u, But not for Rakhi.... Yuck !! 

Any1 wanna play ? I will host or Lets meet on CC Japan ??


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 3, 2009)

*~Snipped~
Back to CC, as only 1 member came to play *


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 3, 2009)

toofan said:


> laggy server yesterday.
> and my connection is ok now. I played at |CC| Japan but had to leave at 9 pm because of RAkhi ka Swayambar.



lol! that stupid girl and stupid show


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw ico play for about 2 minutes, looked like he was using aimbot though.

Then I saw rocket>Krazzy Warrior TKing in CC Clan 's #1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I saw ico play for about 2 minutes, looked like he was using aimbot though.


Yeah, riiiiiight.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Then I saw rocket>Krazzy Warrior TKing in CC Clan 's #1


I saw you team killing yesterday in CC sever,so don't talk abt it


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I saw ico play for about 2 minutes, looked like he was using aimbot though.
> 
> Then I saw rocket>Krazzy Warrior TKing in CC Clan 's #1



1. Some 1337 players are thought to be haxxors by those new to this game. (like you)
2. Just because someone TKs by accident, it doesn't mean he/she is a noob.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 3, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> 2. Just because someone TKs by accident, it doesn't mean he/she is a noob.



correct!! and when i used rocket tag????? i use -VA-KRazZy tag!



Cool Joe said:


> she



hmm..


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I saw ico play for about 2 minutes, looked like he was using aimbot though.


*www.funnyforumpics.com//forums/ORLY/1/15-orly.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 4, 2009)

toofan said:


> laggy server yesterday.
> and my connection is ok now. I played at |CC| Japan but had to leave at 9 pm because of RAkhi ka Swayambar.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 4, 2009)

@Rural Terror

I think he mean <GG>XAN...even i saw him yesterday playing @ |CC|

And i even saw Gigacore 

and can u post which file to delete for getting rid of ban by stupid b3...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/17537/Krazzy_Cool.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2009)

I got 32/7 on Terrorists wohoo with SR-8


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2009)

hosting?


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 5, 2009)

*~Snipped~
Hullap hosting..... 
*


----------



## hullap (Jul 5, 2009)

@stan 
ip home.hullap.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2009)

n00b0t said:


> @stan


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2009)

ut_sled_free.pk3 >> *www.mediafire.com/download.php?wy5wmjhmxw0
It's an awesome map, size is around 3.7 mB.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ Downloaded give ip for connecting???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2009)

*/connect *


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 5, 2009)

~Snipped~

Had So Much Fun Today !!! Me,Gangsta, Hullap, Krazzy, DJ, Joe n LambdaCore were playing..... in Slide Map !!! N was Racing ..... Haha too much Fun 
Though we were missing Gagan 
DHR came for smtime !!
Toofan !! Sunday ko to khel liya kar Bro. !!! 

Btw, Who Killed My Server in Between  K whoever it was don't do it nxtime


----------



## dHr (Jul 5, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> ~Snipped~
> 
> Had So Much Fun Today !!! Me,Gangsta, Hullap, Krazzy, DJ, Joe n LambdaCore were playing..... in Slide Map !!! N was Racing ..... Haha too much Fun
> Though we were missing Gagan
> ...


i don't know i was not able to connect i got knifearena_a1 but it was askin 2 download i do start but no gain it got error start downloadin.

btw slide map which map r u talkin abt?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 5, 2009)

dHr said:


> btw slide map which map r u talkin abt?



Slide map: *www.mediafire.com/download.php?wy5wmjhmxw0


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

dHr said:


> i don't know i was not able to connect i got knifearena_a1 but it was askin 2 download i do start but no gain it got error start downloadin.
> 
> btw slide map which map r u talkin abt?


You'll have to delete your old knifearena_a1.pk3 file, and download the new one from *linoob.com/q3ut4/knifearena_a1.pk3

@all
Moreover, knifearena_a1 is obsolete, dHr has created KnifeArena_dev, which can be downloaded from *linoob.com/q3ut4/knifearena_dev.pk3


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

8)

It's my turn to host now!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha Incming Again ^^^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Server's full...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan

Download this file *linoob.com/q3ut4/knifearena_dev.pk3 and save it in your UrbanTerror/q3ut4 folder


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

Way too laggy... 
Becoz of my Airtel BB?


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Way too laggy...
> Becoz of my Airtel BB?


It's fine now. Routings of Indian ISPs suck anyways.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2009)

haha niaaaaa


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone hosting or playing?


----------



## toofan (Jul 5, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> ~Snipped~
> 
> 
> Toofan !! Sunday ko to khel liya kar Bro. !!!



Actually Aaj din bhar light nahi thi . Mummy ne PC nahi chalane diya. Invertor jaldi shut ho jata.

But now everything ok. going to CC


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2009)

^We had lots of fun today 
Sadly, you missed it


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 5, 2009)

@ Toofan !! 
Hey m cming re  Koi ni we will have fun again 
@Joe
U too join naa on CC !!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2009)

kk incoming


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

Federer 8)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2009)

hosting? RT??


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 6, 2009)

**


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 6, 2009)

*/connect  59.94.97.250* bijli


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 6, 2009)

*~SnippeD~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2009)

masti ki pathsala!! lol! gr8 game till now!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2009)

*/connect PwNeD*


----------



## iamnoob (Jul 6, 2009)

Some1 host?
I missed the above game bcoz i was studying History
It's Pretty Boring.. 

I feel like PwNiNg you all. 

So can anyone host?
The person who hosts for me gets 1¢ from me via paypal. 
*Reply Quick*


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG, B3 is like, so n00b.

I was playing on CC's #4 Playground, <<GG>>Xan was there. I called him a pedali, and got banned for that


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2009)

^^delete file named *qkey* in urt installed folder and u can enter server even if u r banned!

and dont say b3 noob he is idiot and stupid and f**kings**t!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2009)

^LOL yes


----------



## toofan (Jul 6, 2009)

Muzhse galti se hustler ji ka katal ho gaya to B3 bahiya ne muzhe bhi shot maar di.

Phir hustler ji ne muzhe forgive bhi to nahi kyaa na, isiliye to muzhe shot padi.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 6, 2009)

^hahaha lol


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 6, 2009)

b3 bot is useless, yesterday there was a guy who team killed 4~5 times and never got kicked, but i was kicked for a single tk



Cool Joe said:


> OMG, B3 is like, so n00b.
> 
> I was playing on CC's #4 Playground, <<GG>>Xan was there. I called him a pedali, and got banned for that


LOL, how these bots know other languages?


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 6, 2009)

toofan said:


> Muzhse galti se hustler ji ka katal ho gaya to B3 bahiya ne muzhe bhi shot maar di.
> 
> Phir hustler ji ne muzhe forgive bhi to nahi kyaa na, isiliye to muzhe shot padi.



 Haha i didn't knew that i have to forgive  But i think u had to type !forgive #  isn't it ? 

Who's up to play now 8)


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 7, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Who's up to play now 8)




Me Me Me.....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 7, 2009)

/connect   ...Krazy Bluez hosting....


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ Can't Connect !! Leave it, m going on CC


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Try again now!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2009)

*<snipped>*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2009)

> Go Back 	  	Digit's Technology Discussion Forum > Gaming  > Gamerz
> Reload this Page Urban Terror - Where Quake Meets Reality
> 
> Welcome, comp@ddict.
> ...


Holy vows Disc Junkie! U play at this time of the mornin'?


----------



## toofan (Jul 7, 2009)

You can only type !forgive thats works tooo.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Holy vows Disc Junkie! U play at this time of the mornin'?



I am awake upto 1:30 AM in the morning.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys I want to join in, please let me know the host name.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Play online ---> Get New List and join |CC| clan Japan#1 or #4 Playgrounds. THey are Team DM servers.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2009)

haha! niaaaaaa

@comapaddict
wtf quoting!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 7, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Sry Cole ! Jaggy Pmed me, n Game got minimized, thats y u got dc  I was AFK on that time 
*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2009)

> @comapaddict
> wtf quoting!


LOL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone explain why half the time my keyboard doesn't work? :angry:


----------



## hsr (Jul 7, 2009)

long time ....


----------



## toofan (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello Krazzy i went to VA's website. and saw your thread. it was full of ur bravery tales.

You really rocks there. 

They are asking me to join VA what should i do. You know I don't use any clan tag before my name.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2009)

^  lol
bravery lol!
2-3 weeks ago i said wiseman to recruit u!!u are a good player!! join VA!! If gonna be fun dude if u join!!

Wiseman upgraded my rank and now i m admin of the VA forum with wiseman!

The banner that u see in the site is made by me!!  and other stuff are mangaged by me in short nowdays i control VA site..not joking seriously!


----------



## toofan (Jul 7, 2009)

yUP i know that u are the admin there. or called moderator.

I am not sure about joining the VA Clan and I don't want to add any tag in front of my name.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2009)

VA.Wiseman is an awesome player.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 7, 2009)

Dinner time, laters.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2009)

Server got hanged... sorry.. 
Hustler and Klaw is playing... where is everyone.. ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Where? Can't connect to 2 posts above me..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2009)

Never mind 

EDIT: Alas Not yet


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Server not online?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2009)

hustler host..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Server not online?


I'm getting hang-ups in UrT... don't know why... it's first time I'm getting problems here..


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 7, 2009)

Join Naabs.... 

*~Snipped~*
* Hahaha Had lot Fun !! Me n Klaw Vs. KrazyBluez, Cole(For Smtime) n LambdaCore !!


Lolzzzz Cheers Guyz........ !!!!*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2009)

Great fun at Hustler's server!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 8, 2009)

lol... sacchi main mazza aa gaya.. 
p.s: ab se sans lene ka time dena.. please..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^
LOL 

Kuch der to diya tha usne...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Waah ek tum log ho jo raat ke 12-1 baje tak lage rahte ho aur ek gagan hai jo ki kumbhkaran ka baap hai!  lol

parso(day before yesterday) Warthog N&A(guru's sis) ko line maar raha tha...he asked her if she will be her love...just at that time Guru entered the game and it was fun..not the game but the controversial talk!  

@fps_paradox
ask all ur question here...tips and other stuff!!!

*Edit1:-*



toofan said:


> yUP i know that u are the admin there. or called moderator.
> 
> I am not sure about joining the VA Clan and I don't want to add any tag in front of my name.



err i m moderator of the forum(the highest post...there is no admin for forum) but i m admin of site i mean i can edit any page home,clan index,member etc etc any page..wise gave me username and password and now i can do ANYTHING there so i m admin there and *join VA it gonna be fun!*...though i m in VA but i still love DF guys..i even wrote this at VA forum that i love both VA and DF guys the most!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 8, 2009)

Any noobs playing now? 

My M4 is getting rusty here so I wanna get some blood on it...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ ya ya hustler hosting soon!


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2009)

You can call me whenever you need me. I will play in clan matches with the tag -VA-. And except that I will never use -VA- as my tag. Is that acceptable? And you can informe me of the matches in this forum.

And do you ever played in any clan match with them?

N&A always says hi to me and its good to know that he is oops she is a girl.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

toofan said:


> You can call me whenever you need me. I will play in clan matches with the tag -VA-. And except that I will never use -VA- as my tag. Is that acceptable?



If u meet Wiseman ask him!! if i meet him or rather i will Instant Message(Yahoo Messenger) him!! I or wise will inform u! btw why u dont like wearing tags????



toofan said:


> And do you ever played in any clan match with them?



Yes i played for i think 3-4 clan war matches! in official Urban Terror matches hosted by official developer!   



toofan said:


> N&A always says hi to me and its good to know that he is oops she is a girl.



U will be more surprised to know that she is 8 yrs old! only 8 ya u read correct! and warthog is 35...so 35 years old boy is line maringD) to a 8 years old girl kid!! lol! lol!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 8, 2009)

*~SnippeD~

Lolzzz Pure Fun !!! 
*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 8, 2009)

It was really great great fun at Hustler's Server!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL!! Good fun on Hustlerr's server.... again!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 8, 2009)

Yup, as always


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 8, 2009)

lol! All the three posts at 6:55 PM


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2009)

niaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Case Closed!* 

*P.S.. No1 is Pro or No1 is Naab(Noob ) its a Matter of Experience*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> its a Matter of Experience



+1!!



Disc_Junkie said:


> lol! All the three posts at 6:55 PM



lol!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

i saw a guy named ICO666 at |CC| server...i asked him if he is gagan he said no!!err??????? he even said niaaa one time errR????


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2009)

He was real ico and there was gagan also. yesterday.

We all played but after sometime ico was kicked. and then soon after him gagan too said bye.

And to my surprise ico was doing the same sit & up,sit & up as i do to greet anyone, and he was doing this to me. I thought he was gagan but Bullet500 (yes he was using this id again) was playing blue he too said hi toofan.I asked him, If you not then who is this ico. he said this is real one. and he don't know english.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

@toodan

^aare mera replies padha??

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1139611&postcount=4965


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes i read it. and please inform me about the process. I don't want to be recognized by name of VA or any clan name. i want to be known as "toofan an Indian player".

Its surprising to hear about N&A she is very tallented.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 8, 2009)

/connect  [Krazy Bluez hosting....[


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 8, 2009)

no one came.. ? only Disc_Junkie came... >: (


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ Lolzzzz Wat u expected then whole Urt players gonna attck on ur Server 

Go onto CC server play there


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 9, 2009)

*~Snipped~*
Gangsta n Me playing........ 

*Arre it should be downloaded automatically !! Or check sm last post for the link, as m tired to see, Cya GN !!*
vv


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 9, 2009)

@ico: I don't have that map noob...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yesterday I said that I'm leaving when you all switched to Bullet's server. After a while, I felt like playing again. That's when I realized I didn't have the server address.


----------



## toofan (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't you start ur server around 10-11 pm.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Lolzzzz..... Gagan Spammed his Server address many times  Still u didn't got it !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2009)

^ Arre at that time I didn't want to play any more, so I left!! Then after 5 minutes I wanted to play again and then I didn't have the address!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Yea ur Mistake


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2009)

^ Silly me...


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ 

@Toofan.... Well i don't play @ night ! Its just i got time to play for 2-3 nights so thats y hosted !! Dnt knw abt tonight


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 9, 2009)

toofan said:


> I don't want to be recognized by name of VA or any clan name. i want to be known as "toofan an Indian player".



errr i wear -VA- tag does it means i m not indian???err u need to do just -VA-toofan........!!! and i will inform u after contacting to wise..



Hustlerr said:


> ^^ Lolzzzz..... Gagan Spammed his Server address many times  Still u didn't got it !



hmm where??? irc???? where gagan posted the ip?? irc toh??



Hustlerr said:


> *Arre it should be downloaded automatically !!*


*

no maps dont get downloaded automatically!! u have to give a download link in ur server.cfg file..forgot what to write!! ask gagan*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 9, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> hmm where??? irc???? where gagan posted the ip?? irc toh??
> 
> 
> 
> no maps dont get downloaded automatically!! u have to give a download link in ur server.cfg file..forgot what to write!! ask gagan



1. No Gagan told ip in my Server !!

2. So he putted the download link, as i entered his server, Map got downloaded


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 9, 2009)

*~Snipped~*


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

Not that much fun today!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 9, 2009)

DJ i request u...just pay Rs 100 more!! and believe me u wont imagine the extent till which u will get fun!! believe me bittu...yaar 100 ka toh hi baat hai..itna kanjus maat ban


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 9, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> DJ i request u...just pay Rs 100 more!! and believe me u wont imagine the extent till which u will get fun!! believe me bittu...yaar 100 ka toh hi baat hai..itna kanjus maat ban



Tum kyu nahi samajhte yaar.. Main abhi broadband nahi le sakta....Aur maine tumhe iska kaaran bhi bata diya tha....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 9, 2009)

|rocKet>dHr is pleased to announce the official dev version of the map ut4_knifearena_dev 

It has improved textures and it is now correctly engineered and you can officially have 'fun' now. 

Please enter * *in your respective consoles to connect to the server.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 9, 2009)

Yay!!!! Incoming!!1


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 10, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Not that much fun today!


Coz i wasn't there to get pwned..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 10, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Coz i wasn't there to get pwned..



I waited for you yesterday night but you didn't come. 

P.S. The thread has reached a milestone of 5000 posts.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ but in gamerz section index it shows 4999....so my post is 5000 

@Rural Terror
oye tu kab kab free hota hai?? which days??


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 10, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Had to go !! Will host later now !!
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 10, 2009)

*~Snipped~*


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

What are these talks about -va-?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

Any school today?
My school Off


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ No school today!!  ready to play @ hosted server


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ No school today!!  ready to play @ hosted server



Then host plz?
I havent played for like 5 days.......................
All i did from Monday to Friday was Study Study Study


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone want to play reply fast!! i can host!!


----------



## toofan (Jul 11, 2009)

Krazy I have appled in -VA- website go and check. I can play if you host.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 11, 2009)

*/connect *

Join fast!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 11, 2009)

Toofan reply here when u arrive home!! i will try to host!! anyone else willing to play!? I can host!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 11, 2009)

*/connect snip*


----------



## dHr (Jul 11, 2009)

bidu log koi terrorist bacha hai kya?


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 11, 2009)

*~Snipped~
Will host after Half Hour !!!
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 11, 2009)

*~Snipped~
Err All Busy  K Laterzzzz then 
*


----------



## dHr (Jul 11, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> *~Snipped~
> Err All Busy  K Laterzzzz then
> *


if we got xfire we will see who is doing what and where though can communicate if accidently disconnected or whatever 

i use it


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

dHr said:


> if we got xfire we will see who is doing what and where though can communicate if accidently disconnected or whatever
> 
> i use it



I use it too. 
ID: crazy9killer


----------



## dHr (Jul 11, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I use it too.
> ID: crazy9killer



abe khali install nahi karna hai 

aur ha tere screenshot(scroll lock + s) upload kar na me akela hi screenshots leta hoo xfire me aur baki ke tino to kabhi dikhte hi nahi screenshot lena to door ki baat hai...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

dHr said:


> abe khali install nahi karna hai
> 
> aur ha tere screenshot(scroll lock + s) upload kar na me akela hi screenshots leta hoo xfire me aur baki ke tino to kabhi dikhte hi nahi screenshot lena to door ki baat hai...




Tujhe kya lagta hai? Maine maze ke liye ise install kiya hai?
Khelte vakt use on kar deta hoon, par baat ye hai ki main zyada khelta nahi. 
Akhir 11th me thoda to padh hi lena chahiye............


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2009)

Finally, internet connection back!


----------



## toofan (Jul 11, 2009)

bahi log koi host kare to cc par aakar bata dena. Gagan i need some tips on sniping can you post here.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hustlerr please host.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Not now Mista m busy  Play on CC 
Even no1 is online to play !! N m not in mood to Pwn u


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 12, 2009)

Come to CC #1 Playground


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 12, 2009)

I cannot even connect to CC #1...it says "Server is only for low pings".


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

^^

Get A Broadband connection!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

A Userbar made by me...........
*img440.imageshack.us/img440/5740/userbar756955.gif


----------



## toofan (Jul 12, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I cannot even connect to CC #1...it says "Server is only for low pings".



tHIS Message it give when the server is full.


----------



## toofan (Jul 12, 2009)

Aspire said:


> ^^
> 
> Get A Broadband connection!



Congrats


----------



## dHr (Jul 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> tHIS Message it give when the server is full.


naah not really many times some alpha and snt servers has given me this i think its due to ping limits settled by them


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 12, 2009)

*/connect gtg urgent work!! sry*


----------



## PHP-hitman (Jul 12, 2009)

hi guys its me hitman!!!


----------



## sunnysharda23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Guyz its me smAsh.... 
i also use xfire and my xfire id is sunnysharda23


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi PHP-Hitman n sunnysharda23 !!
Nice to see u here !! Enjoy


----------



## toofan (Jul 12, 2009)

Yup in many servers there is a limit of 200 pings. but i think CC has now of 300 or 350 or 400. I am not sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2009)

Someone host?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 12, 2009)

Someone else host!! hustler host i gtg sry

hi hitaman and smash! welcome!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 12, 2009)

*/connect 59.94.97.97*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 12, 2009)

Sry i had to go so can't host      U Guyz enjoy


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> tHIS Message it give when the server is full.



This message appears when your ping is above the mimit set by them.
FOR CC IT IS 350


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

Check this out

|CC| Clan's #1 Japan Playground Server Appearing in LOCAL And That too FULL!!!!!!



*img16.imageshack.us/img16/7154/21211.th.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/7558/catsqga.th.jpg

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/2392/ccclanbugggg.th.jpg

*The server is FULL and has Jaynz Wise and many others playing!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG! WTF! I was playing at CC#1 server...and was pwning red team at ratio of 3.5:1 in sanctuary....and suddenly i was kicked?? wtf! no team-killing and no offensive language even not in Hindi!! wtf! was getting such a good fun! all ruined..and thats too without any reason!!  



Aspire said:


> A Userbar made by me...........
> *img440.imageshack.us/img440/5740/userbar756955.gif



Nice work! if u made this from ur own!! keep gimping or photoshoping!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> OMG! WTF! I was playing at CC#1 server...and was pwning red team at ratio of 3.5:1 in sanctuary....and suddenly i was kicked?? wtf! no team-killing and no offensive language even not in Hindi!! wtf! was getting such a good fun! all ruined..and thats too without any reason!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! if u made this from ur own!! keep gimping or photoshoping!



Maybe you spammed?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 12, 2009)

*/connect ****

You've got An Hour*
posted via nokia


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Maybe you spammed?



hmm no!! didnt even wrote hi to anyone!! saanate ki tarah khel raha tha!!

my shoulders are paining!! yaar played football today in my Games class in school!! oh darddddd!! midfielder!!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> hmm no!! didnt even wrote hi to anyone!! saanate ki tarah khel raha tha!!
> 
> my shoulders are paining!! yaar played football today in my Games class in school!! oh darddddd!! midfielder!!



You are sooøo weak


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

^^haha! bad joke

My brother has taken my Logitech Mouse to Chandi Market, Kolkata...hope my right click problem will be fixed!!(he will return around 7 PM) then i will show what is sniping!! abhi toh yaar F use karta hu!!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^haha! bad joke
> 
> My brother has taken my Logitech Mouse to Chandi Market, Kolkata...hope my right click problem will be fixed!!(he will return around 7 PM) then i will show what is sniping!! abhi toh yaar F use karta hu!!



You are gonna get the mouse repaired?? 
Just get a new one!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2009)

I think toofan remember's me playing yesterday. Then I was kicked. Dunno why!

Yesterday nite I tried to connect, but the ping came from 190 earlier to 472 now WTF!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You are gonna get the mouse repaired??
> Just get a new one!



hmmm no! its a minor problem and I don't want to invest much bucks on it! Just a right click which i think the chandi market guys can fix in few seconds!! but really some sellers over there are really really noobs!!


----------



## toofan (Jul 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> my shoulders are paining!! yaar played football today in my Games class in school!! oh darddddd!! midfielder!!



Shoulders Paining??? and you were playing football. lol

Next time try to use ur legs. 

And for that kicking. You may be hitting team members by mistake and you doesn't even realized. 

Krazzy logitech ka koun sa mouse hai. Any special one> Model ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

toofan said:


> Shoulders Paining??? and you were playing football. lol
> 
> Next time try to use ur legs.



I am unique lol! seriously legs were not paining but my shoulders were!



toofan said:


> Krazzy logitech ka koun sa mouse hai. Any special one> Model ?



USB/PS/2 Optical Mouse

*www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/WHT-M-BJ69-BULK.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Jul 13, 2009)

@Krazzy
Ye videos dekh
Tera -VA-MLTR yaar hack kar raha hai
*www.mediafire.com/?ltmnwkt4mym
*www.mediafire.com/?nym2zu4qf02


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 13, 2009)

^ Wallhack for sure. Shot many times through smoke and then lies of using Tacgoggles.

And Vaibhav, keep the discussion about him away from this thread. I mean we don't want anyone to come here to prove his/her innocence.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

@crazykiller

hmm wait downloading

ok seen!! what thing u think points out that he is hacking???? 
I dont think he hacking? firing through smoke? even i can see the body of blue team guy while he was firing!! ???? he even sometime didnt knew that enemy was at which side(which a wallhacker should know)...

Just for ur information full form of MLTR = Muktaf Hussan Lets Totally Rock! and Muktaf Hussan = WiseMan` so he is wiseman!! He is bored with his old name so he uses this name sometime 

*Seriouly speaking noobs/dumb player always think pro/good players hacks!! Yesterday one CC guy was specing me while i was pwning some noobs(i killed that CC guy for 2-3 times and he went spec) and he came with the conclusion that i was hacking and kicked me but i was not hacking* 

*BTW! give me the server ip of the server! i want to play there *


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 13, 2009)

^ hmmm, I clearly got shot by him in smoke.  Don't have a demo for it, but it's my experience. May be mistaken, but I saw the smoke and the bullet hitting my body.

Sorry to Wiseman if MTLR was he.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

See while u were firing through the smoke...the light that is given out by gun is displayed even in smoke so a common sense guy can surely predict where u are!

and as u had said me earlier *A brain using guy = Wallhacker in front of others!!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

Do u know what...before taking anyone in -VA- clan wiseman spec the guy for around more than 30 mins!! to confirm that he is good and he dont hacks!! he even speced me before taking me in VA clan!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 13, 2009)

I've talked to Wiseman and everything is fine.

Sorry, but I was not even firing.  He says he saw me faintly. Anyways, peace now.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> I've talked to Wiseman and everything is fine.



Yahoo Messenger??? by which mean u talked with him??


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 13, 2009)

^ yahoo.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 13, 2009)

You may think whatever you want.
I speced him for complete 15-20 mins and saw him walling.

I dont care whatever you say.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

And one more thing RT! spec urself before claming other hacking! dont put some sh!t ex-hackers to spec!!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> And one more thing RT! spec urself before claming other hacking! dont put some sh!t ex-hackers to spec!!



Ex hackers have more experience i suppose??


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> And one more thing RT! spec urself before claming other hacking! dont put some sh!t ex-hackers to spec!!


See, he had a nice logic. I got shot through smoke a couple of times. Whenever someone is correct, he/she gets my support.  Wiseman says faint images through the smoke, must be true as even I judge the locations of the people.

I've talked to Wiseman and apologised...I trust Wiseman anyways.

May be I didn't tell you about Wiseman accusing me long time before.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Ex hackers have more experience i suppose??



Seriously..i posted this for u:-



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Seriouly speaking noobs/dumb player always think pro/good players hacks!! Yesterday one CC guy was specing me while i was pwning some noobs(i killed that CC guy for 2-3 times and he went spec) and he came with the conclusion that i was hacking and kicked me but i was not hacking



Anyways peace now!! i dont want to get banned!!

hahahahahahahahaha!

My brother bought a new mouse:-

*www.spirit.or.id/images/Logitech-OpticalMouseBlack.jpg 

My SR8 getting rusty!! need some drops of blood!!! *Anyone hosting?*


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 13, 2009)

^How about you?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2009)

Join CC#4 Playground?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 13, 2009)

kk I'll join in 5 mins.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2009)

Its a simple fact dude. CC Clan is full of n00bs and almost always too overcrowded. And they play in maps which are not DESIGNED to be played when crowded. I mean seriously, some maps piss the hell out of me @ |CC|Clan. Specifically Dressing Room.

And yeah at the same time it IS full of hackers. I saw a guy with a aimbot cum autoshoot bot. I speced him for 5 min and found him almost always looking upwards while moving and dying easily. He used to stare at a wall and fire like a maniac. And then go to a crowd and fire at distant people and kill a lot using the favourite weapon of aimbots, the machine gun.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 13, 2009)

^CC Clan's #4 Playground and TS Servers are almost always empty. But yeah the #1 Playground is overpopulated.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

nice toofan!! congo!! even i scored 75 at the next map(sanctuary)...tu toh gaya hoga rakhi ka swambar isnt?!  and i bought a new logitech mouse!!


----------



## toofan (Jul 14, 2009)

Hain yaar Rakhi & Manmohan Tewari  has added a lot of masala in that program.

Yesterday I was in total form. In sanctruary i would have made 100.

Once i killed 44 in just 4 min time and then suddenly the connection went away. Surely I was killing spawns a lot but that was my best.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> Surely I was killing spawns a lot but that was my best.



 lol akhikar saach samene aa gaya lol! u played nice  toofan chal aab mein dekhu what is called sniping(i got a new logitech mouse)..


----------



## toofan (Jul 14, 2009)

Aaj kal to Bullet or ICO mein bahut chanti hai. Pata nahi dono ek hi time par khelne kaise aate hain. Or Bullet se aati hi Sare server k player usi se baat karne lagte hain. 
Second most talketive person after my girlfriend.


----------



## toofan (Jul 14, 2009)

Aaj kal to Bullet or ICO mein bahut chanti hai. Pata nahi dono ek hi time par khelne kaise aate hain. Or Bullet se aati hi Sare server k player usi se baat karne lagte hain. 
Second most talketive person after my girlfriend.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> Aaj kal to Bullet or ICO mein bahut chanti hai.Pata nahi dono ek hi time par khelne kaise aate hain.



hmm chanti lol chalti...nah i dont think so i saw ICO: )666 5-6 times playing but gagan was not there! 



toofan said:


> Or Bullet se aati hi Sare server k player usi se baat karne lagte hain.
> Second most talketive person after my girlfriend.



hmmm lol lol lol after GF lol lol lol 

*Anyone Hosting?*


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 14, 2009)

*~Snipped~

I wasn't hosting, its Krazzy Spammed on my Yahoo so i had too 
Err Ok i will nxt tym Annouce early 
VV
*


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 14, 2009)

Next time, you should tell in advance when you're hosting lol.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 14, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> *~its Krazzy Spammed on my Yahoo so i had too
> *



Always try to say something new!! i always spam ur ym! whats new? lol shock:



> Err Ok i will nxt tym Annouce early



oh really really thx...seriously do this!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 14, 2009)

Joe which crosshair u use?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 14, 2009)

^The one which is there by default.


----------



## Joker (Jul 14, 2009)

cant u <snip> use the EDIT button.no need to reply my post.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 15, 2009)

*Getting RID of b3 BAN (CC server)*

Hi guys,

There is a way by which u can fool b3....i mean *u can enter the server even if u are banned by b3*....To do this just follow these steps:-

*1. Open Urban Terror Installed Directory (For ex:- C:/Program Files/Urban Terror)
2. Delete the file named qkey
3. Open Urban Terror game
4. Try connecting to server and u will be able to enter in the server even if u are banned there!
5. PwN Noobs *



Joker said:


> cant u ****ing use the EDIT button.no need to reply my post.



aaare yaar!! why are u always rude to me? I always use EDIT button(ask anyone....gagan,joe anyone).....I was feeling very lazy when i was posting that time!!

*Edit#1:-*

I installed Xfire...guy send friend request to me i will accept..i have send friend request to some...

Xfire ID:- *krazzywarrior*


----------



## Joker (Jul 15, 2009)

what u have posted should be in a single post. edit and make it in single.it hurts our eye.and u say that u use edit button? lol what a joke.

avoid consecutive posts.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 15, 2009)

^^wanna play??? i host???


----------



## Joker (Jul 15, 2009)

*/connect 59.96.163.69*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys my exam coming nearer...BYE!! Meet u all after 1st August! BYE!! HF!

*media.bigoo.ws/content/49/287649/Bye-Bye-See-You-Later.gif


----------



## toofan (Jul 15, 2009)

Bye dear you too have fun with ur exams.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 15, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Sry got DC  Connect again !!
*


----------



## Aspire (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting RID of b3 BAN (CC server)*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> There is a way by which u can fool b3....i mean *u can enter the server even if u are banned by b3*....To do this just follow these steps:-
> 
> ...



All yoour stats with get erased


----------



## toofan (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^ Means.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Getting RID of b3 BAN (CC server)*



Aspire said:


> All yoour stats with get erased



Who care for stats....we..err i care for fun!!


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Getting RID of b3 BAN (CC server)*



Aspire said:


> All yoour stats with get erased



Which stats?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Getting RID of b3 BAN (CC server)*



zyberboy said:


> Which stats?



Suppose u were playing and was having a ratio of 10:5 and then when u get banned and fool b3 and enter server u have to start with 0:0 ratio i.e. u lost ur previous score....


----------



## toofan (Jul 16, 2009)

so what?
actually i think that Aspire tries to compete with krazzy warrior.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL NOOBS.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> so what?
> actually i think that Aspire tries to compete with krazzy warrior.



hmm yea i too think the same and actually he had already competed me in noobiness! and kidness!  
He is always against any useful tips that i share with u all


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 16, 2009)

*~Snipped~


LoL
vv
*


----------



## hsr (Jul 16, 2009)

guess who ? you miss me .. jessica simpson .. OOPS.. 

im bak 


copyright @ EMIN3M R3LAPS3


----------



## dHr (Jul 16, 2009)

ma exams r also der so somewhat busy now days a little less mapping n fragginD).


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 16, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> LOL NOOBS.


+1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 16, 2009)

@hsr Welcome Back!! I will play with u after 1st August 

@dhr i played at the latest knifearena_dev map...omg it rocks!! cool


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Getting RID of b3 BAN (CC server)*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Suppose u were playing and was having a ratio of 10:5 and then when u get banned and fool b3 and enter server u have to start with 0:0 ratio i.e. u lost ur previous score....


wt?....stats r lost once u r kicked, even if u r able join again, one will hav to start frm 0.0 ratio.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 16, 2009)

^^err! its fine! we dont play for stats...even after u exit and enter u get nil ratio and even after map change u get nil ratio...so it doesnt matter much!! @CC server ratio is set to 0:0 after every 20 min(map change)...

Start playing game then u will understand what i m trying to say


----------



## dHr (Jul 16, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @dhr i played at the latest knifearena_dev map...omg it rocks!! cool


u feel it cool then after this month i will got some time to improve it so will be greatly chilled and u need to have a heater with you may be a lamp in yr neck like ppl use to do in colds.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^err! its fine! we dont play for stats...even after u exit and enter u get nil ratio and even after map change u get nil ratio...so it doesnt matter much!! @CC server ratio is set to 0:0 after every 20 min(map change)...
> 
> Start playing game then u will understand what i m trying to say


LOl u r the one who used to die for stats and all.....


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 16, 2009)

When you delete your qkey file, you get a new GUID when it is created again.

UrT statistics scripts like Vsp (*urt.voxel.net/stats/ps/themes/bismarck/index.php?config=cfg-default.php), identify players with their GUIDs. But when you get a new GUID, stats for your old GUID are not updated.

^^ this is what Aspire meant in his post. 

And who plays for stats anyways.


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone have the treasure map of IMAWEENER ?

%-)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 17, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> UrT statistics scripts like Vsp (*urt.voxel.net/stats/ps/themes/bismarck/index.php?config=cfg-default.php)



How to make such a statistic of players in our hosted server i mean server hosted by me??? can u give me guidelines...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> How to make such a statistic of players in our hosted server i mean server hosted by me??? can u give me guidelines...


Forget about it.  It is of no use practically.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> When you delete your qkey file, you get a new GUID when it is created again.
> 
> UrT statistics scripts like Vsp (*urt.voxel.net/stats/ps/themes/bismarck/index.php?config=cfg-default.php), identify players with their GUIDs. But when you get a new GUID, stats for your old GUID are not updated.
> 
> ^^ this is what Aspire meant in his post.


THANKS 

What i also meant was that-
Suppose you are on a dedicated server hosted by some DF with b3, and he raises you to the level of a moderator then if you delete that file, your admin status will be removed as well.


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2009)

zzz

guys, i thought you needed a more quick and easy way of communication, i don't see any of you specially dHr , in the irc channel, so still happy with the lame "quick reply and whine about forum?"


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ +1



Aspire said:


> THANKS
> 
> What i also meant was that-
> Suppose you are on a dedicated server hosted by some DF with b3, and he raises you to the level of a moderator then if you delete that file, your admin status will be removed as well.



hmm ham log mod nahi bante..direct rcon chori karke admin bante hai ....ok i got it but there is no one among us who is mod of CC server so we can use that qkey deleting thing...

[offtopic]
*@Rural Terror >> PM me ur made Digit_Theme.css file for opera...*
[/offtopic]


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

_hsr said:


> zzz
> 
> guys, i thought you needed a more quick and easy way of communication, i don't see any of you specially dHr , in the irc channel, so still happy with the lame "quick reply and whine about forum?"


A more better way of communicating than IRC is xFire. And I don't see anyone one of you there except dHr. 



Krazzy Warrior said:


> hmm ham log mod nahi bante..direct rcon chori karke admin bante hai ....ok i got it but there is no one among us who is mod of CC server so we can use that qkey deleting thing...


The Rcon gives you complete control over the server, whereas being a moderator through B3 gives you limited control. Crazykiller is again correct. Powers in B3's database are defined for the specific GUID instead of the name. If you get a new GUID, you lose your B3 moderator powers.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> [offtopic]
> *@Rural Terror >> PM me ur made Digit_Theme.css file for opera...*
> [/offtopic]


kk


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> A more better way of communicating than IRC is xFire. And I don't see anyone one of you there except dHr.


I use it!! 



Rural Terror said:


> The Rcon gives you complete control over the server, whereas being a moderator through B3 gives you limited control. Crazykiller is again correct. Powers in B3's database are defined for the specific GUID instead of the name. If you get a new GUID, you lose your B3 moderator powers.


I know this 



Rural Terror said:


> kk


hmmm?? bhej na jaldi!!

*I can play for half hour...anyone hosting?*


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> A more better way of communicating than IRC is xFire. And I don't see anyone one of you there except dHr.




well that's because you don't what irc can give you. it even support in game chat, in case you did not knew


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

_hsr said:


> well that's because you don't what irc can give you. it even support in game chat, in case you did not knew


In-game browsing? Sorry, Nope.  To be honest, you can't really compare IRC with xFire if you are talking about games.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> A more better way of communicating than IRC is xFire. And I don't see anyone one of you there except dHr.




I USE IT!!!!!! 
Its the best


EDIT



			
				Vaibhav said:
			
		

> Rural Terror said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^
He know's I'm Right but he wants to fight.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I USE IT!!!!!!
> He know's I'm Right but he wants to fight.



err...I know that...but is there anyone among us who is moderator at |CC| server(the only server where there is possibility of ban) ?? no one among us mod there!! *so we can use that qkey file deleting thing...ask Rural Terror!!!*
I think u r not getting me what i m trying to say....


----------



## Aspire (Jul 18, 2009)

Host???


----------



## dHr (Jul 18, 2009)

_hsr said:


> well that's because you don't what irc can give you. it even support in game chat, in case you did not knew



are you talking about gamepe?

btw xfire isn't just in game chatbox
its much more then that.you must be knowing

and ya i will be there on digit and gaming channel oky.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 18, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Host???



I cant play my exam 
I just do 15 min of Digiting when i m bored 

Xfire is best best best


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 18, 2009)

Wat r ur usernames on xfire ??
i wanna add u all, mine is hustlerrrr 
Tell me its all function, how to add urt in the list ....... etc,etc


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 18, 2009)

^ Xfire ID:-  *krazzywarrior*

Send me request i will add!!  i can type that errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Aspire (Jul 18, 2009)

Crazy9killer
if you wanna add me


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 19, 2009)

i"ve been asked to join Tx2


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> i"ve been asked to join Tx2



Congrats!
Do join it*

*gallery.zabrigraphics.com/42/1190039274_congrats4.jpg

*Conditions Apply


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Clans are a joke.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

Any1 playing??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 19, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Clans are a joke.


Dont break anyone's will power by saying so...
congo compacaddict
and send me the theme.css file..i think i m asking u this forth time...default theme hurts my eye..send me na...

2morrow chemistry and hindi exam and i think i m ready for it


----------



## Aspire (Jul 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Dont break anyone's will power by saying so...
> congo compacaddict


He's talking about Tx2 ?



Krazzy Warrior said:


> and send me the theme.css file..i think i m asking u this forth time...default theme hurts my eye..send me na...



Just Google It, RT's too busy studying. Stop disturbing him



Krazzy Warrior said:


> 2morrow chemistry and hindi exam and i think i m ready for it



Time Will Tell , Marks Even
Quit UrT and Start Studying or you get poor marks and your dreams fail. 
Maybe your GF leaves you too if you get bad marks


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> and send me the theme.css file..i think i m asking u this forth time...default theme hurts my eye..send me na...


*rapidshare.com/files/257623110/ggn_ero.css.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 20, 2009)

Thnx

and LOL


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

*/connect 59.94.103.140*


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> */connect 59.94.103.140*



Maine kaha tha maps move karke try kar!!!!

Crash kara diya na


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

kiye the yaar...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> kiye the yaar...



Game ke chalte chalte?


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

^ The only map I had in the folder was KnifeArena...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^ The only map I had in the folder was KnifeArena...



It's not Supported.................
You can only have maps that are compiled using bspc or something like that.

You still have that idea??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

get ready for the pest named ICO. he is making his way to this thread as he was unmiserabled.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> get ready for the pest named ICO. he is making his way to this thread as he was unmiserabled.




I KNOW THAT

ico you still have that thing in mind abt which we talked in your server ??


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 22, 2009)

*~Snipped~*

Thread seems....... Dead !!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 23, 2009)

Holiday  welcome back iCo..!


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2009)

Hustle where r you these days. Not seen at CC from long time. 

Bullet Baba to kabhi kabhi darshan de dete hain par aap to antardhyaan ho gaye maharaaj.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 23, 2009)

@toofan !! Xams going so dats y playing less.... After Tuesday i will be free 

Though m on CC Japan, join there


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 23, 2009)

*~SnippeD~*

Hosting..... For Smtime  Toofan join plz if u can !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Coming in 10-15 mins


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 23, 2009)

Had good fun !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2009)

Fun and Krazzyness...


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooops I missed yaar.

Best of luck for your exams. I pray to god that you study only those questions which are set in Question paper.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Hehe Thnx.....  I m wishing that too 

*~Snipped~

Had So Much Fun 
Me,Gangsta n JayNz Vs. Krazzy , WiseMan n Hulk !! 

Pwning like Hell,  each other !!

Nade + Pistols Only With 400 Grav  in Dressing Room !!!
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 24, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Had So Much Fun
> Me,Gangsta n JayNz Vs. Krazzy , WiseMan n Hulk !!
> 
> Pwning like Hell,  each other !!
> ...



aaahaa!!!

*Krazzy jaha rahe ga waaha masti karwa ke chode ga!! ...nice game...*


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Any1 playing??


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Any1 up yet?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ n1 timing keep it going...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ n1 timing keep it going...



I had just stopped studying and was not feeling sleepy, so i opened the net.........
But TDF was deserted!! :shocked:
No insomniac was there!

So i open UrT and found all servers deserted, and then i opened GTKradiant and made a map. 
Couldn't add any ladders though so a wall is there seperating the two portions which has something related to Kr----- and Sr----- written on it. 
For the Person mentioned above only.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Is anyone playing now?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^ u host! i wont!! plzzzzzzzz

toofan online too.. crazy host fast...plzzz

toofan give me ur xfire id...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^ u host! i wont!! plzzzzzzzz
> 
> toofan online too.. crazy host fast...plzzz
> 
> toofan give me ur xfire id...



You know my server sucks coz of wifi


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

**


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

nice gagan.......


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

ico said:


> */connect  59.94.102.94*



Cant


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ u missed


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Mixed Emotions?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Mixed Emotions?



k let me give u a noob explanation 

 >> Because i missed pwning u
 >> Because my bad brain is happy that u didn't got chance to play with us..
 >> LOL! at this reply


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 25, 2009)

^^hi coolkid, tu to kafi bada ho gaya hai...By by.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^  *tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:uomOLui8ZXq4YM:*www.how2skate.com/pics/757180smiley.jpg

Aspire u dont come on xfire????


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^  *tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:uomOLui8ZXq4YM:*www.how2skate.com/pics/757180smiley.jpg
> 
> Aspire u dont come on xfire????



*www.elsaelsa.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/question-mark.jpg

Kabhi kheloonga toh online aaonga

Main sare time to padta rehta hoon

Got my CPTs soon


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

Most Wanted said:


> ^^hi coolkid, tu to kafi bada ho gaya hai...By by.


i dont think he has become big....hes still the same kid....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ 
My meebo messenger(access yahoo,msn,gtalk and other at same place)  meebo rocks like xfire...

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/18027/Buddy_List.JPG


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^
> My meebo messenger(access yahoo,msn,gtalk and other at same place)  meebo rocks like xfire...
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/18027/Buddy_List.JPG



Meebo could steal your Passwords and sell them online for cash!


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

Just use Pidgin. www.pidgin.im


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^^hmm...but i dont want to install messenger for each account...let my pass be sold what to do ....
[offtopic]
*Opera User plz jump in and help* I dont want to create a new thread for this.. 
Weird problem in opera...when i use theme made by ico/amvita .css file page act weird...sometype reply get posted sometime not..sometime post get edited sometime not...sometime signature changes sometime not...but when i dont use these .css file all thing act smooth....why so???
[/offtopic]

*Edit#1:-*


> Originally Posted by ico
> Just use Pidgin. www.pidgin.im



Great thx(i came to know a new thing) but....the thing is that i dont want any messenger to be installed...  Reason dont ask


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^hmm...but i dont want to install messenger for each account...let my pass be sold what to do ....
> [offtopic]
> *Opera User plz jump in and help* I dont want to create a new thread for this..
> Weird problem in opera...when i use theme made by ico/amvita .css file page act weird...sometype reply get posted sometime not..sometime post get edited sometime not...sometime signature changes sometime not...but when i dont use these .css file all thing act smooth....why so???
> [/offtopic]



Ask in Q&A

BTW abt my siggy
I got this one from Pradeep Physics (Gravitation Chapter Beginning Page)


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW why are other contacts hidden ?
Does it contain SGS or CM ?
CODE language hope you understand


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> BTW why are other contacts hidden ?
> Does it contain SGS or CM ?
> CODE language hope you understand



 ???


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Didnt Understand?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 25, 2009)

^ nah!! explain..........

Krazzy > Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear - not absence of fear.
Aspire >  Gravitation is not responsible for people falling in love

ur rocks!!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

SGS refers to S. Gautam and CM is C. Mainak

Most ppl wont understand it


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

omfg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
O_O
.
.
.
.
x_x


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

ico said:


> omfg



Was it that easy to understand?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 25, 2009)

Did I miss something?

Oh no I didn't


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Come to ze IRC!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm mobile


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> SGS refers to S. Gautam and CM is C. Mainak
> 
> Most ppl wont understand it



SGS lol...it's kind of related to DP also.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 26, 2009)

Guys wanna play, let's head to CC CLan's #1


----------



## hsr (Jul 26, 2009)

apathy is a kid's puke, empathy is "you know what ;P"


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2009)

[offtopic]
@Aspire
Again stealing ur siggy for the same reason and for the same place  btw thx.. 
@_hrs
Nice siggy!! GOD! 
[/offtopic]


----------



## Aspire (Jul 26, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> [offtopic]
> @Aspire
> Again stealing ur siggy for the same reason and for the same place  btw thx..
> @_hrs
> ...



Chor kahin ka


----------



## hsr (Jul 27, 2009)

*cough*chor




_hsr hides


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Chor kahin ka


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2009)

nubs


----------



## Aspire (Jul 27, 2009)

ico said:


> nubs



n00b king


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 27, 2009)

^ +1....nah +infinity!!


----------



## dHr (Jul 28, 2009)

aaj mood mai tha
cc sever  pe "top kiyela hai"


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 28, 2009)

dHr said:


> aaj mood mai tha
> cc sever  pe "top kiyela hai"



Mast hai baap!


----------



## REY619 (Jul 29, 2009)

Holla people... xD


----------



## hsr (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 29, 2009)

aaha BOoYaKa... long time no see dude..where u had been these days??


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

REY619 said:


> Holla people... xD


kidhar mar gaya tha?


----------



## toofan (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Rey welcome back.

@gagan & krazzy . rey ne shaadi kar li hai.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

cool  congrats


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 29, 2009)

toofan said:


> @gagan & krazzy . rey ne shaadi kar li hai.



hmm should i lol at this?? fool marries lol * jaise hi tumne saadi kar li tum koi dusre ladki ko line nahi mar sakti warna bibi belan se line maregi..*


----------



## REY619 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lets just say i was in Exile.. 



toofan said:


> Hi Rey welcome back.
> 
> @gagan & krazzy . rey ne shaadi kar li hai.



OMG!! rofl!! nooo.. this aint true...  LOOOL!!


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

kk


----------



## REY619 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmm.. havnt played UrT for ages.. and i even forgot how to play..


----------



## amitash (Jul 29, 2009)

i just started playing...can anyone tell me a good server with <100 pings?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 29, 2009)

Not possible at all 

It it possible only when ico is hosting coz his server is the best and mine's the worst


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

amitash said:


> i just started playing...can anyone tell me a good server with <100 pings?


Game pretty much playable even at 350ms pings. Though you'll ping around 150ms to the |CC| clan Team DM Japan servers.


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> fool marries lol



gay people don't marry women, ... plus, when you are fed up with ur wife, you can divorce and go marry another ... :roll:


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2009)

> gay people don't marry women



krazzy ab to shaadi kar lena future mein warna...........


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ abye, shaadi to koi bhi kar sakte he, par gay log, gay log se karta(i) he ! 


extract : "marrying 'someone' doesn't make one non-gay"
P.S. : *cough*lesbian*cough*hybrid


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 30, 2009)

hmmm anyone hosting  i can play for 24 hrs.......

*ALWAYS TRY TO BE ON  IRC WHEN U DO FORUMING....*


----------



## Aspire (Jul 30, 2009)

You host, i'm making a map


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 30, 2009)

*~SnippeD~*

LOng TiMe !! M BaCk !! To Kick uR ArSe !!


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2009)

yEEEEhaaaa, i am not back !


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2009)

nubs


----------



## Aspire (Jul 30, 2009)

someone host?
I'm bored of studying
Did loads of progression and series, titration and projectile today.


PLZ PLZ PLZ HOST!!!!!!!


----------



## amitash (Jul 31, 2009)

Can someone give me ip's to servers with <200 ping? it doesnt show many servers in game for me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 31, 2009)

*^^ /connect **61.125.195.20:27960

We get 170-200 ms ping there...

But even if  u get high ping then  follow my tutorial to lower ping..check previous pages...

*Anyone Hosting


----------



## toofan (Jul 31, 2009)

Today comp addict killed more then 90 in just 20 min. Good game friend.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 31, 2009)

^


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 31, 2009)

*~SnippeD~*

Join after 2 min. !!!

@ico - ???


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not at home at Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays.


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2009)

**


----------



## Aspire (Jul 31, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *^^ /connect **61.125.195.20:27960
> 
> We get 170-200 ms ping there...
> 
> ...



Nice tutorial


----------



## Aspire (Jul 31, 2009)

CC Clan gone??
CC CLAN JAPAN 3 is named Clan |tR|

wtf??????


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2009)

who cares? they are kunts.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 31, 2009)

they break up all becuase of yesterday?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

What!!? CC is no more? 
lol what happened?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 1, 2009)

yesterday CC changed to tR thats it...nothing more...and today tR changed back to CC.. 

naabs


----------



## Aspire (Aug 1, 2009)

@Krazzy
How you know drugs are addictive?
Tried them?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 1, 2009)

I got 98 kills with toofan and JayNZ and other guys at the opposition team. Man, ask toofan for confirmation.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 1, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I got 98 kills with toofan and JayNZ and other guys at the opposition team. Man, ask toofan for confirmation.



We trust you..........................

n1, keep it up.

BTW shouldn't toofan be in office right now?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 1, 2009)

@compac >> nice... u wear tac while playing  ?? 
@Aspire >> Stop disturbing me in game....(u know what i m talking about)

*Anyone Hosting...!! Host Host Host!!!*


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

nubs


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

/connect  59.94.97.115


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2009)

/connect *pwn.it.cx*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 1, 2009)

ggn cant connect!!


----------



## Aspire (Aug 1, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @Aspire >> Stop disturbing me in game....(u know what i m talking about)
> [/B]


there he goes again
err what happened now?
Talking about the time when i tried to kick you from the cc server??


----------



## Aspire (Aug 1, 2009)

lol banned for teasing krazzy
is it justice?


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 1, 2009)

*~Snipped~

Lol Had Nice Fun !!! Me Vs. Gangsta, DJ n Arjun  in Dressing Room was playing Capture n Hold 1st time..... Lol i WoN !!!

*img190.imageshack.us/i/shot0103x.jpg/*img190.imageshack.us/img190/2193/shot0103x.th.jpg

See The Vid if any1 wanna 

*www.mediafire.com/?zyygmnznhem
*


----------



## amitash (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone hosting? its a saturday!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 1, 2009)

Aspire said:


> lol banned for teasing krazzy
> is it justice?



100% justice... Liverpoolfan can make u understand..gagan politician baan ja..u r so impartial


----------



## Aspire (Aug 1, 2009)

Politicians are Partial naab


----------



## toofan (Aug 1, 2009)

aaj cc server per pings 750 show ho rahe hain. Anyone too suffered from this.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 1, 2009)

^ya same here 750ms ping today


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

me too


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

@zyberboy... are u zuber???


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

I dun play on cc coz of the high pings
250 is normal for me.
@krazzy
do these personal chats about  zybEr on PM


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2009)

lol he don't know c(z)yberboy.

Yeh zyberboy ko nahi jaanta.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

^  nahi janta (I don't know).. who is he?

I was wandering here-there in my old books and old computer stuff room and got a headphone.. Frontech Headphone  I went to CC and pwned them...omg it rocks! i can easily perdict that enemy is where or so...!!  even pwned Cherion  During day time i get good fps around 35 but after 12 PM i get around 25 

*lakshmigayathri.sulekha.com/mstore/LakshmiGayathri/albums/default/fndship1.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 2, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @compac >> nice... u wear tac while playing  ??
> @Aspire >> Stop disturbing me in game....(u know what i m talking about)
> 
> *Anyone Hosting...!! Host Host Host!!!*



Yes most of the time

And HAPPY FRIENDSHIP day to ALL!!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

**


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

GG!! Had fun


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohh I forget. Happy friendship day to all.

Gagan, Hustler, Krazzy, Sunny, Cool Joe and many more please eat a rasgulla from my side on the eave of Friendship day.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

same to you.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

toofan said:


> Ohh I forget. Happy friendship day to all.
> 
> Gagan, Hustler, Krazzy, Sunny, Cool Joe and many more please eat a rasgulla from my side on the eave of Friendship day.



kk sure! transfer cost of one rasgulla to my paypal account...or should i give ur credit card no to the rasgulla wala?


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

nubs


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

noob king  and be on IRC...


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

nubs


----------



## amitash (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone hosting? someone please do...

Happy friendship day to all!


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

**


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy friendshi[ day


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

@toofan(offtopic)
Rakhi ka swambar today...dont forget... rakhi will pwn them.. 
I say manas/iliash...


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

India News Today
"Rakhi ki dusri Shadi"
"Rakhi already married"
"Rakhi ka doosra vivah"
"Rakhi ......"
Whatever


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> kk sure! transfer cost of one rasgulla to my paypal account...or should i give ur credit card no to the rasgulla wala?



naab
Paypal doesnt offer item shipping and Rasgulla vala of Kolkata doesnt have Credit Card machine


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

nubs


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

* I managed to open my port 1394..  so now I can host via 1394*... toofan transfer the money ASAP(rasgulla wala).....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 3, 2009)

Krazzy, come over to CC CLan's #1


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2009)

*
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

^ oye! suddenly it started raining heavily and mere area ki light chali gayi


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

*  : pwned :
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

*I am topping even above cherion,yoichi and RT!! Not showboating actually! but just imagine what will be the condition if i get 20 ms ping(just like cherion) or what will be condition if cherion/RT get 190 ms ping(just like me)!!*

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Score_UrT/ScoreUrT_1st.jpg

GG!nice game!!


----------



## amitash (Aug 3, 2009)

nice going krazy...i got tired of getting my @ss kicked by yoichi


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

amitash said:


> nice going krazy...i got tired of getting my @ss kicked by yoichi



thank you !! it may be that u are not weak in comparison to yoichi..the thing is that ur ping is high and his very low!!! This create the main difference..if they will try to play at 150-200 ms ping!! then even DJ,LiverPool(i mean newbie) can pwn them!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

niaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Anyone waana play?? School ki chutti hai aaj! 

Edit#1:-



amitash said:


> nice going krazy



hmm krazZy...double z...


----------



## amitash (Aug 4, 2009)

^sorry boss...ill play now


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

@amitash
heh! late


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

*/connect Had Fun 
*


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

*sigh*
I still remember the good old days, the fun times we had at the Hellsheaven.co.za server. I was a newbie back then, yet I enjoyed playing there, even when I was getting pwned.

UrT is fun no more 

//end of rant


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ heh! lol i missed RSA the most....same in my case i also used to get pwned at that time


----------



## amitash (Aug 4, 2009)

I get Pwned now lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

^heh!!  practise and ask whatever u want to here!! I will reply u with solution/suggestion...

Regarding Crosshair:- Many Guys prefer Default Crooshair(like ico,noobjoe etc. etc.) but i prefer the crosshair which comes 2 times before default crooshair.. i mean the crooshair which looks like default crooshair but dont get bigger if u constantly fire...I can manage using that crooshair since i know when to fire constantly and when to stop firing!! 

Regarding Sensitivity:- Sensitivity differ from mouse to mouse.. though i use 2.5...high sensitivity is not good... *www.youtube.com/watch?v=g92LtY_BeE0 << Urban Terror mouse sensitivity practice 

My gears:- M4A1+Desert Eagle+Silencer+Kelver Vest+Helmet


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2009)

Amitash was beaten black and blue today.


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^heh!!  practise and ask whatever u want to here!! I will reply u with solution/suggestion...
> 
> Regarding Crosshair:- Many Guys prefer Default Crooshair(like ico,noobjoe etc. etc.) but i prefer the crosshair which comes 2 times before default crooshair.. i mean the crooshair which looks like default crooshair but dont get bigger if u constantly fire...I can manage using that crooshair since i know when to fire constantly and when to stop firing!!
> 
> ...



LOL krazzy do you know he is senior then us in playing UrT and one time hero when we were just starting to learn how to aim.


----------



## amitash (Aug 4, 2009)

^how am i senior to u? i just started 2 days ago

BTW, how do i equip myself with more than 2 things? the last two say unavailable


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2009)

nubs


----------



## amitash (Aug 4, 2009)

^ i wouldnt be if you had anything more to say...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

toofan said:


> LOL krazzy do you know he is senior then us in playing UrT and one time hero when we were just starting to learn how to aim.


LOL! VV 


amitash said:


> ^how am i senior to u? i just started 2 days ago





amitash said:


> BTW, how do i equip myself with more than 2 things? the last two say unavailable


U need to select none in secondary weapon and in grenade...none is available on Right top of the selection area.....


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

naabs


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 4, 2009)

no offense.....but i think comp@ddict(*endwar*) is playing with wall hax


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol i think i confused with some other. Ohh now i remember you are the first guy to have a icore 7 if m not confusing again.

Actually you can only have 5 things to pick. (compulsory)1 main weapon + (non-compulsory)secondary weapon + (compulsory)1 Pistol + now the rest three are not non compulsory. if you take the secondary weapon then you will have only three choices left in the last row.

and if you take negev as 1st choice then you can't take secondary weapon.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *I am topping even above cherion,yoichi and RT!! Not showboating actually! but just imagine what will be the condition if i get 20 ms ping(just like cherion) or what will be condition if cherion/RT get 190 ms ping(just like me)!!*
> 
> :???:
> 
> GG!nice game!!


where's RT ?


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2009)

amitash said:


> ^ i wouldnt be if you had anything more to say...


no offence.  I really don't mean it.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^heh!!  practise and ask whatever u want to here!! I will reply u with solution/suggestion...
> 
> Regarding Crosshair:- Many Guys prefer Default Crooshair(like ico,noobjoe etc. etc.) but i prefer the crosshair which comes 2 times before default crooshair.. i mean the crooshair which looks like default crooshair but dont get bigger if u constantly fire...I can manage using that crooshair since i know when to fire constantly and when to stop firing!!
> 
> ...



Mr guru can you tell me:
1. what is the best gun
2. what is the best fov
3. What is the best shooting mode
4. What items should be used 
etc
 reply quick mr Gyani


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2009)

abey ico tere ko nubs, aur kuch smilies ke alava koi typing nahi aata kya?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 5, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> no offense.....but i think comp@ddict(*endwar*) is playing with wall hax


Never accuse someone without specing him or recording a demo.

It's a very bad thing to do. Just use tac goggles and run and jump like a jackass and u'll see what I mean by "playing hardcore".


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2009)

^ playing hardcore lolz...


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL I azlways try to shoot at head, but i manage to shoot is the chest. Else I wud have died half as times as I die usually.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2009)

*~will host later~*


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 5, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Never accuse someone without specing him or recording a demo.
> 
> It's a very bad thing to do. Just use tac goggles and run and jump like a jackass and u'll see what I mean by "playing hardcore".


I speced u many times,u were consistently finding people who are hiding.....u were playing very much Dark_Angel who is also using wallhax.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> no offense.....but i think comp@ddict(*endwar*) is playing with wall hax



Heh!! believe me he is good  and Dark Angel seems like wall-hacking!!



Aspire said:


> where's RT ?


this is blind noob... See the blue team.. 1st is krazzy, 2nd is cherion and 3rd is RT!! heh!



Aspire said:


> Mr guru can you tell me:
> 1. what is the best gun
> 2. what is the best fov
> 3. What is the best shooting mode
> ...


1. Depends on ur style of playing though i prefer m4 or lr300 whichever u use... 
2. I play on 95... and i m comfortable with it..Higher fov(110) is not good since object(enemy) become thinner 
3. Shooting mode? u mean brust,automatic?? heh i play with automatic... 8)
4. Items heh i dont choose grenade and secondary gun because i always pick both from the battlefield...(grenades and gun of the dead one)...
5. Atlast u got that i am Gyani 8)



_hsr said:


> abey ico tere ko nubs, aur kuch smilies ke alava koi typing nahi aata kya?


nubs 

Anyone Playing Should I host?


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2009)

**


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2009)

> 2. what is the best fov



what is this fov?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ Field Of View...Just play it doesn't matter much..

*OK my server is closed...gagan, toofan sab ne meri skill ki taarif ki lol *

Hustler hosting:-
*/connect 

JOTD:Krazzy is Gyani! lol
*


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2009)

Hustler kutch mehmaan aa gaye the as today is Rakshabandhan. Sorry I missed the game with you.

Gagan what F O V will you suggest. Currently I paly on 110 and I don't know what effects it will have when i will change it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ gagan play on default fov i.e. 90....if u r comfortable on 110 then stick to it...


----------



## amitash (Aug 5, 2009)

> no offence.  I really don't mean it.



none taken


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 5, 2009)

@toofan : Its ok dude but u should told us u going, u just went.....

And use 110 FOV coz i think u r used to it ! U won't find easy to play on 90 deg now !! Even u get more room to see things in 110 deg, even m using it


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2009)

Ohh thanks. And next time I will inform.


----------



## amitash (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone hosting?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ aaj bahut khel liya yaar!!


----------



## amitash (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys im ahaving a problem....on the clan TR server my pings were usuall between 170-220, now all of a sudden its all the way upto 350!...im on BSNL 2mbps, and i get pathetic latencies, ive tried turning my modem on/off several times and its still consistently above 320...what should i do?


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2009)

^ I think it will get rectified automatically. You can't do anything.  It happens with all of us.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

@ico
In words of Hustler,
"aabe o drame ico, chill-chilla bomb server ka ip de! aur aapun logo ko kitni ping milti hai waha par?"

hehe! no offence..!!


----------



## toofan (Aug 6, 2009)

krazzy talk with respect to senior members here.  







LOL


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 6, 2009)

Lolzzzz 

Drame was fyn !! but Chill-chilla n aapun was too much  M not from Mumbai


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

toofan said:


> krazzy talk with respect to senior members here.
> LOL


I said in words of hustler...i always give respect in words of krazzy lol lol 



Hustlerr said:


> Lolzzzz
> 
> Drame was fyn !! but Chill-chilla n aapun was too much  M not from Mumbai



 ye krazzy hai aapna kuch extraaa laga ke jata hai..

@compaddict aka endwar
alot of player at CC guys(including jaynz,hongdan) complained to me about u saying that u wallhack(they speced u)....... Kya real baat hai boss??

moreover i complained about Dark Angel wallhack to skeez and RT...they said they will look into the matter.. hope they will not show partiality..and justice for all


----------



## amitash (Aug 6, 2009)

^I have my suspicions about the wallhack too...I did spec, and im not convinced hes totally fair


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2009)

n00b hax0rs! you can't even beat me with your wallh4x.


----------



## amitash (Aug 6, 2009)

hey, can someone teach me how to host a server?


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2009)

amitash said:


> hey, can someone teach me how to host a server?


Just download this file: *rapidshare.com/files/264471142/server.cfg.html

Save it in your *UrbanTerror/q3ut4* folder. Most probably, you'll be replacing an existing file. 

Now start the game, open the console by pressing *~ *and type, */exec server.cfg* and press Enter.

Now go here: www.showmyip.com and post your IP address. 

By default, UrT is hosted on the port 27960. No need to mention the port number if you are hosting through the default port.



Edit: A *dedicated server* (which appears in the Master List) is hosted using the *ioUrTded.exe *or *ioUrTded.i386* for Windows and Linux respectively. Just open the executable and type *exec server.cfg*


----------



## amitash (Aug 7, 2009)

^it worked, thx, im usually online more than 10hrs a day since its the hols, leave me a message on xfire and ill host one everyone...

my id: amitash


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ good

n00b hax0rs! you can't even beat me(krazzy) with your wallh4x.  

*ico give me the ip of  the |chill>Bomb server!!!*


----------



## hsr (Aug 7, 2009)

guys, what happened to your plans for a separate server?

plus i have an idea of gathering all the details about the players, servers(games) we host and putting all under a roof, i.e. to create a php-mysql based webspace for setting up stats, our user created maps, player stats, server info timings etc.. ?

this maybe a weak idea, but i don't refer to a separate forum or anything like that, but simply a stats webpage(s)

some of us know to work with graphics here and programming won't be a problem.

let me know your views, do reply


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2009)

ico said:


> Just download this file: *rapidshare.com/files/264471142/server.cfg.html
> 
> Save it in your *UrbanTerror/q3ut4* folder. Most probably, you'll be replacing an existing file.
> 
> ...



See amitash I said that Gagan and krazzy will surely help you. And Gagan did. Say thanks to me.

And tell you any help technical and non tecnical, about the game or gameplay Gagan is Master and he will be there to help us always. So hats off to Bullet500.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2009)

toofan said:


> See amitash I said that Gagan and krazzy will surely help you. *And Gagan did*. Say thanks to me.


aabe meine bhi isko help kiya(Abbe even i helped him)What about  hats off to Krazzy 

*And yea what happened about our private server...as far as i can remember gagan said that he will SMS to vstreet guys and then..............? what happened??*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 7, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Heh!! believe me he is good  and Dark Angel seems like wall-hacking!!
> 
> 
> this is blind noob... See the blue team.. 1st is krazzy, 2nd is cherion and 3rd is RT!! heh!
> ...



Dark Angel managed 85 kills with some 25 deaths. On the same map, with the same teams(i was also playing at that time), I got 48 kills and 29 deaths. Now if i indeed was cheating. i think my score would have been what? 90+??

BTW, I can't connect to CC Clan's #1, it says I'm banned! WTH????


EDIT:-

I've already deleted the game as I'm no longer interested in it(maybe after few months when I feel the urge, then I'll probably install it again and play!).

So guys, have fun it UrT, for me it's bye bye.


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2009)

compa you might have been reported by someone.

Krazzy knows how to unbanned ur self from there. Acc to me changing the name will do but i m not sure.

And don;t leave playing there are many servers around.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2009)

toofan said:


> compa you might have been reported by someone.


I think JayNz and Hongdan...they even complained to me that u hack!!



toofan said:


> Krazzy knows how to unbanned ur self from there.


i dont know how to bypass this kind of bans...btw just try deleting q3key file in urt folder..(Search previous pages for my tutorial)...



toofan said:


> Acc to me changing the name will do but i m not sure.


No, it will not help 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*/connect had fun! capture and hold 

hehe! good to see auto merge is activated again!! 
*


----------



## hsr (Aug 7, 2009)

err... you guys read my post?


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2009)

Friends i am having a Idea. Can't we share each other's mobile Nos.

because most of the time if someone hosts we don't know about that. So if we have mobile no;s of each other. We can inform by making a miss call or sending sms through any online website and we will check the forum for the address.

Do you agree to this?


----------



## amitash (Aug 7, 2009)

^i agree, ill lets see how many ppl agree and we can make a list..

/connect 59.92.174.248


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2009)

connect nahi ho raha hai.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Still not connecting Make a miss call at ********** no when server is up. I will be deleting the no in 30 mins.


----------



## amitash (Aug 7, 2009)

ok somethings wrong, i cant host,

join this, krazy is hosting: 59.93.220.3:1394


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 7, 2009)

But how the hell can u hack? I don't know one line of code guys for your information. U expect me to hack a game? I find that half amusing and I'm half angry at that too.


----------



## amitash (Aug 7, 2009)

^chill...it just looks suspicios...

btw, can anyone tell me why no one can join when i host? it starts up fine for me, no one can join...

anyway, have i improved krazZy?


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Port forward.


----------



## amitash (Aug 7, 2009)

^which port to what addresses?


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

^ The port to be forwarded is 27960. Address is the LAN IP of your computer which should look like 192.168.1.x


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But how the hell can u hack? I don't know one line of code guys for your information.


just look suspicious and for ur information hacking in UrT doesn't need a bunch of code..u need to download a simple KB program and start urban terror.exe file using it...no offence!!



amitash said:


> btw, can anyone tell me why no one can join when i host? it starts up fine for me, no one can join...


Ur port not forwarded..do one thing check which port of urs is open(in my case my 27960 port is closed but my 1394 port is open so whenever i host u can see that :1394 at the end of my ip)..After u check which port of urs is open create a iourbanterror.exe shortcut and after the end of quote(") write +set net_port <ur_port> and whenever u host open exec using that file..
Check out mine...
"E:\Installed\Urban Terror\ioUrbanTerror.exe" +set net_port 1394



amitash said:


> anyway, have i improved krazZy?


heh! do u think urt is a noob game so easy to master??? but yea u possess skill and with some 100 hours of practice u can be better(and i believe u can beat me)..I have played 700+ hours to reach this stage of skill and u think u can reach like that after playing 10 hours?? lol

@hsr naab! nice avatar!!

@ico
*Give me ip of chill bomb server... and what happened about our private server! u sms vstreet guys???

*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm, i wasn't aware of that.

Ohh, google shows up something as MOMbot. Wow, and Wallhack torrent. Oh man!!!!


BTW, I played at Homer's Home yesterday to see if those people there too think I'm a cheat. I decided for a FULL BLAST, so I took LR-300 and Tac Goggles, and this was my score:-

Kills - 64
Deaths - 22

There were apparently 4 people specing, and with the highest score(another had 70 kills to 56 deaths), I was sure they would spec me. So I myself asked how was it, and looked out at the nature of their answer to check if they doubt that I cheat. 

Fortunately none of them thought so. THen WHY THE HECK DOES Clan Truth people take me as CHEATS?


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

^ comp@ddict.

I'll host today. Play with us, then we'll talk on the matter. I won't comment before I test you myself.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Ur port not forwarded..do one thing check which port of urs is open(in my case my 27960 port is closed but my 1394 port is open so whenever i host u can see that :1394 at the end of my ip)..After u check which port of urs is open create a iourbanterror.exe shortcut and after the end of quote(") write +set net_port <ur_port> and whenever u host open exec using that file..
> Check out mine...
> "E:\Installed\Urban Terror\ioUrbanTerror.exe" +set net_port 1394


Port forwarding is a different thing. You are actually confusing him.
Amitash, better contact me through xfire.


----------



## Joker (Aug 8, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @ico
> *Give me ip of chill bomb server... and what happened about our private server! u sms vstreet guys???*


they seemed less thn interested....so he stopped contacting thm....


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

*ChiLL| Public: 87.106.10.66:27960*


----------



## toofan (Aug 8, 2009)

@ico: 
1. I cannot see all the servers in my server list. As i had only 2 servers of |tr| Japan.
2. How to add any not shown server to ur favorite list.

@amitash: 
Hope your firewall is not creating any problems.

@krazzy:


> heh! do u think urt is a noob game so easy to master??? but yea u possess skill and with some 100 hours of practice u can be better(and i believe u can beat me)..I have played 700+ hours to reach this stage of skill and u think u can reach like that after playing 10 hours?? lol



Ask Commpa how many hours he palyed to become a master to be suspected as a cheater. 

@amitash:


> 1. You had to just refine ur skills.
> 2. YOu should have to *remember the maps*, as in unknown map anyone dies more frequently.
> 3. YOu had to find *places in the map where you can attack them easily* and they can't. At first try to *attack opponents form sideways.*
> 4. Try to *hit the upper part* of body.
> ...



Hope these tricks will help you and other new players.

Some tricks are shared by senior members with melike gagan(Bullet500 or ICO), hustler and cool joe and rest are from my own experiences which come to my way of being the *toofan*.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ comp@ddict.
> I'll host today. Play with us, then we'll talk on the matter. I won't comment before I test you myself.


k host then..compact see i didn't accused u as hacking i think its jaynz and hongdan who complained and u were banned!! even i have never speced u before....



ico said:


> Port forwarding is a different thing. You are actually confusing him.


Heh! i know i m just providing him with alternative in case he can't port forward successfully!!



toofan said:


> 1. I cannot see all the servers in my server list. As i had only 2 servers of |tr| Japan.
> 2. How to add any not shown server to ur favorite list.


1. heh lol! u clicked on refresh server list?
2. Go to favourite option click on add favourite.. enter server ip and name...



toofan said:


> Ask Commpa how many hours he palyed to become a master to be suspected as a cheater.


see i didn't accused him as a cheater..so mujhe kuch bura bhala maat kah tu..its jaynz and hongdan who complained about him to me and tr guys.. and regarding amitash he is good because he already has experienced from Counter Strike Game...he said he had played that game for many hundred hours....



toofan said:


> Some tricks are shared by senior members with melike gagan(Bullet500 or ICO), hustler and cool joe and rest are from my own experiences which come to my way of being the *toofan*.


*aaare tujhe mera naam likhna nahi aata kya...en saab chij me kabhi bhi tu mera naam nahi likta *

@ico
k thx for the ip...

*So Clan |tR| justified their name...They didn't banned Dark.Angel till yet(i complained many times)...FYI tR = Total Rascal* 

Anyone waana play?? Hosting??


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a suggestion... 
All you guys can use the IRC channel to plan and schedule URT games. That way you won't have to be here posting updates every 2 minutes asking whether the server is up and who's hosting it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ +1
me and ico are always there when we surf this forum...it make communication easier and instant solution...guys check the Sticky Digit IRC thread in Chit-Chat section for connecting to IRC!! its gr8...


----------



## toofan (Aug 8, 2009)

> aaare tujhe mera naam likhna nahi aata kya...en saab chij me kabhi bhi tu mera naam nahi likta


You and me started playing at the same time, you played more then me and become pro and you are a king of 1 on 1, but you never told me how to play in 1 on 1.
I am good at TDM play. You too are good at TDM but very very good at 1 vs 1.

You teach me this and I will start adding your name also.

Bye the way we both learned from same guru.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

cyberjunkie said:


> Just a suggestion...
> All you guys can use the IRC channel to plan and schedule URT games. That way you won't have to be here posting updates every 2 minutes asking whether the server is up and who's hosting it.


That won't work for us.


----------



## amitash (Aug 8, 2009)

^ico, leave the time when u are hosting, ill be bak then


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

**


----------



## amitash (Aug 8, 2009)

^had fun, best time ive ever had in this game


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

toofan said:


> You and me started playing at the same time, you played more then me and become pro and you are a king of 1 on 1, but you never told me how to play in 1 on 1. I am good at TDM play. You too are good at TDM but very very good at 1 vs 1.
> You teach me this and I will start adding your name also.


Ok next time we meet i will take u to an empty TS server and will give u tips.....

*@amitash
go to ur installed urban terror directory..and then open q3ut4 folder in it..open autoexec.cfg file in notepad and at end of the notepad add this line and then save the file...
*


> bind x "weapon 2; weapon 3; weapon 5; weapon 6"


*
from now onward whenever u want to change to secondary gun or pistol press x and the gun with strongest power after primary gun will be selected....I made this script just use it then u will understand its advantage..
*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I've played one and half hour everyday since 50 days.


----------



## amitash (Aug 8, 2009)

thx krazzy, but i found another way, i created a macro on my g15


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

Amitash is good.


----------



## amitash (Aug 9, 2009)

^Thx, btw nice siggy


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

oh btw, I'll not be playing today. Exam tomorrow.


----------



## toofan (Aug 9, 2009)

amitash said:


> thx krazzy, but i found another way, i created a macro on my g15



what is this g15???


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

^ it's a keyboard. Logitech G15.


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 9, 2009)

*~~~SniPPeD~~~*


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Aspire (Aug 10, 2009)

ico said:


> oh btw, I'll not be playing today. Exam tomorrow.



Teri chuttiyan ho gayi
full 1 week
check the papers


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2009)

^ yea, I know. 8)


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## toofan (Aug 10, 2009)

OOOps i am in office. can you host in night after 10 for just half and hour.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2009)

^ yea, I'll host.


----------



## toofan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey this can't be true we all know that krazzy in not of that type he is different. * *


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep the discussion on-topic please. 

We care if someone is playing or not playing, but we don't care about someone's 'girlfriend' is tying him rakhi.  And I I don't need any reply regarding this.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 12, 2009)

*/connect wtf_line_chali_gayi*


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

^ not working.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2009)

Shame on you Krazzy. 

Apple Juice se har gaya. Main to tujhe PRO samajhta tha.


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

lolwut????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Shame on you Krazzy.
> 
> Apple Juice se har gaya. Main to tujhe PRO samajhta tha.



   the score was 3-3 and then line chali gayi. (newspaper mein print hua tha)..ups bho-bho karne laga... thats why i got disturbed....i closed server at 6-4 or something...but yea one thing apple juice plays good.. aur tu mujhe pro maat samajh i m just a normal player like u but the only difference is that i have more experience.. and i dont play urt at professional level i just play it for fun!!

@Apple Juice next time dude!! i will really like playing against u...Come on IRC and if i m there i will host for sure....


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

lol..lets see whether we can play @ night...


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> the score was 3-3 and then line chali gayi. (newspaper mein print hua tha)..ups bho-bho karne laga... thats why i got disturbed....i closed server at 6-4 or something...


score was 7-3 8) 8) 8) but yea 3-3 in begining.!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 12, 2009)

^whatever   lets play @ night....


----------



## toofan (Aug 12, 2009)

I will also be joining but what time. after 10 or 9.


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 12, 2009)

Errr... Not @ Night guyz... Host before 9 so i can also play plzz 

@Krazzy... I didn't said anything related abt .... !! N u could pm me the answer to Yahoo if u wanted


----------



## amitash (Aug 12, 2009)

i can play, someone host!


----------



## hsr (Aug 12, 2009)

*i25.tinypic.com/2vagyeg.png

*/connect k1ll3d*​


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 12, 2009)

anyone hosting?


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

Had fun today.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 13, 2009)

10 PM  so late hosting around 8 PM will draw hustler and me to ur server!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2009)

Even AppleJuice came for some time.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2009)

Guys. What kind of net speed is required for this game to run easily..


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2009)

ico said:


> Had fun today.



Kal raat bhar Sid miers Civilijation IV: Colonisation hi khelta reh gaya. kal 12.30 par soyaa.

Pata nahi UrT khelne ki yaad hi nahi rahii. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Guys. What kind of net speed is required for this game to run easily..



A Rs. 250.00 connection is sufficient for playing this. I play on the same connection.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Guys. What kind of net speed is required for this game to run easily..


100kbps or 12.5kB/s is more than enough.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 13, 2009)

/connect


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gr8. Then i'll be joining up soon.


----------



## dHr (Aug 13, 2009)

ico said:


> 100kbps or 12.5kB/s is more than enough.


i am on 75 kbps reliance "wired" connection and it works fine

hi guys wassup?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 13, 2009)

wtf! whenever i host line chali jati hai and whenever i study line nahi gati.. what a co-incidence....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup but u need ping of not more than 300 to play smooth.


----------



## hsr (Aug 13, 2009)

*i25.tinypic.com/2vagyeg.png

*/connect pwn.it.cx*


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2009)

dHr said:


> hi guys wassup?


Sup dHr? long time.


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2009)

why hsr posting fake address to servers.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Dynamic DNS  just like /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net


----------



## Aspire (Aug 14, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> wtf! whenever i host line chali jati hai and whenever i study line nahi gati.. what a co-incidence....



woh isliye kyonki tu apne papa/mummy ke aate hi computer seedha UPS se off kar deta hai. tujhe bye bolne ka bhi samay nahi milta 
I understand your feelings


----------



## toofan (Aug 14, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ Dynamic DNS  just like /connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net



Par ye kabhi connect nahi hota hai. Bumpy shah to hamesha hi connect hota tha.



Aspire said:


> woh isliye kyonki tu apne papa/mummy ke aate hi computer seedha UPS se off kar deta hai. tujhe bye bolne ka bhi samay nahi milta
> I understand your feelings



Bechara & bechare ka dushman.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 14, 2009)

Aspire said:


> woh isliye kyonki tu apne papa/mummy ke aate hi computer seedha UPS se off kar deta hai. tujhe bye bolne ka bhi samay nahi milta
> I understand your feelings



 tere bolna ka matlab kya hai???????



toofan said:


> Bechara & bechare ka dushman.



  bol ek noob aur uska pro dusman lol  

Yesterday i was free at 10 PM..i came and checked forum but u guys didn't hosted...what a co-incidence ..........

*@toofan
samjha whats the main funda of 1vs1???? Gagan gave me advice and it always work for me 8)
*


----------



## Aspire (Aug 14, 2009)

^^
Rehne de maine dobare misery me nahi jaana


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

8)8)


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 14, 2009)

i cannot connect


----------



## hsr (Aug 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> Par ye kabhi connect nahi hota hai. Bumpy shah to hamesha hi connect hota tha.




last time, my power went off, so couldn't edit my post, sorry


----------



## toofan (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks KrazZy bhiyaa. Its hard to follow but practice makes a man perfect. 

CC per aaj kal 350 ke upar pings aate hain. And try karne par this server is only for low pings. Ab 200 ke ping kahen se laaoun.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 14, 2009)

CC pe mujhe 500+ ping WTF


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 14, 2009)

CC par 400 ms ping wtf!!  

@toofan

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lets play host???


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

Pings okay for me.

**


----------



## hsr (Aug 14, 2009)

*i.metal.info/img/pics/6a4e071d5f443cbd8a216a1eff5d12a6.png


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

^ okay noob


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys, Long time no see/chat. Did you guys make your own clan and your own server?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 15, 2009)

*/connect had fun *

sup ecasty


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

How do I check the IP?

And what do I use? Internet hosting?


GUIDE ME!


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

COME TO IRC!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 15, 2009)

orginally posted by ico 



> Just download this file: *rapidshare.com/files/264471142/server.cfg.html
> 
> Save it in your UrbanTerror/q3ut4 folder. Most probably, you'll be replacing an existing file.
> 
> ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

Dun have IRC

I'm working on server
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Dun have IRC

I'm working on server

/connect 122.161.170.173


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't Connect
Check your ports


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

ports?
 now what do i do? instructions

and reply quick
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ports?
 now what do i do? instructions

and reply quick

122.161.170.173 

or

173.170.161.122


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

Check www.portforward.com


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

What do I do then?

Man!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I'm out. If anyone else hosting then tell me. I'm playing elsewhere.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

Whats the router model?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm out. If anyone else hosting then tell me. I'm playing elsewhere.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Router? I have ADSL2+ 110BXI


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

Model means Company + Model no.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

beetel

110BXI

ADSL2+


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm out. If anyone else hosting then tell me.


heh!! 



Aspire said:


> Model means Company + Model no.



I dont think there is any use of all this stuff just see the tutorial i just now posted how to host!! and port forward or host using different port and specify it <ip : port>


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

some else host
i'm playing at terrorists server


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

Couldnt find Beetel 110BXI. This guide is for Beetel 220DX
*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Beetel/220BX/Quake_3.htm


It should work. Try it


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

Leave it
I'm off bye guys


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 15, 2009)

heh! leave it later guys..i need to go for coaching


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Do port forward
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krazzy Warrior said:


> heh! leave it later guys..i need to go for coaching



Coaching Class on Independence Day???
ITS ILLEGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 15, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Coaching Class on Independence Day???
> ITS ILLEGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



heh!! meri maam ko jake bol


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 15, 2009)

sigh n00bs. 

www.mibbit.com for IRC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

Port Forwarding for Quake 3. . AFAIK UrT uses same port as Quake 3, No?

*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Beetel/220BX1/Quake_3.htm

It's 220BX1 not 220BXI BTW


----------



## hsr (Aug 15, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> sigh n00bs.
> 
> www.mibbit.com for IRC




have you heard about the term givl pgg ?? pu the letters in your keyboard that is next to the indicated key ..


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 15, 2009)

~SniPPeD~


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

*/connect 59.92.207.209*


----------



## Aspire (Aug 16, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Port Forwarding for Quake 3. . AFAIK UrT uses same port as Quake 3, No?
> 
> *portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Beetel/220BX1/Quake_3.htm
> 
> It's 220BX1 not 220BXI BTW



Typos can occur


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Now finally hustler and Ico had started  looking brothers.


----------



## dHr (Aug 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Now finally hustler and Ico had started  looking brothers.


Ha ha ha............................


----------



## hsr (Aug 16, 2009)

..........


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

any bachuas and babus playing?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

*/connect 59.93.200.84:1394*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

coming!!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
GUYS  I DON"T HAVE Terrorism 4!


----------



## Aspire (Aug 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Now finally hustler and Ico had started  looking brothers.



Brother and Sister
One's a male husky and the other is a female B1tch


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 16, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~ W00t Fun !!

Then Comp@ddict is our Puppy ?? *


----------



## Aspire (Aug 16, 2009)

Hustlerr cant connect


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

Not being able to connect!


And i'll get you for this!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Man I don't have TERRORISM 4

No probs, will be there in 6 minutes, downloading from another server.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

had so much fun


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

sigh 1-2 retards ruined the game in the beginning. 

the silly thing is, when you pwn those n00bs with pure skills even when they use h4x, they say, "you are h4xing".  one guy seriously was not having a clean game, let me say that frankly.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

^^+1 i agree with the words of ico....


----------



## Aspire (Aug 16, 2009)

> one guy seriously was not having a clean game, let me say that frankly.


Incorrect placement of words
It should be 
Frankly speaking, one guy was not having a clean game.


BTW Who are you talking about? The Tactical guy who has the IP 122. something ????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Then Comp@ddict is our Puppy ?? [/B]


<---- check

*tab mein kya hu??*


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## amitash (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey vaubhav have a look at this:

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/9008/icol.jpg


Thats why i think im better than u.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 16, 2009)

^^
Nice Amitash, but its no use talking to Krazzy abt Whos better


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Amitash its unbelievable. Nice Score because you were playing against Bully.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

nice Amitash... better than me  nah!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


amitash said:


> Hey vaubhav have a look at this:



its vaibhav!! spell properly or say krazzy....


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

lool........

amitash needs more experience.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

amitash u can never beat ico!! he is god!!

*talking about better than me lol!!!*

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/1570/adfgo.jpg

*A suggestion: stop thinking u r better than everyone else and practice u will become pro...believe me*


----------



## amitash (Aug 16, 2009)

^n00b i already told you, i was on wifi...lags...u want me to record a demo?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

^seriously speaking, ur body movements shows u were not lagging!!

dude stop comparing!! just play and enjoy!! u posses skill no doubt but dont think u = god ICO!!! ICO is like inspiration to me  lol


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

I am getting pings of 375-- 450 these days in CC Japan. and on connecting it says server is for low pings. But luckily today at 8 i entered there with pings of 350 and you all know what happens when i get pings of exactly 350 .

i am playing Anon 1404 these days. And its addictive. But for my daily hunger I ply UrT on V-Games server where they only play dressing room. I scored 100 in 9 mins there.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and GAgan ke server ke bare mein time par pata hi nahi chalta hai.

Gagan, Hustler & KrAZZY nOTE MY mOBILE NO. MAKE A MISS CALL WHEN YOU HOST, If  i WOULD BE AbLE TO JOiN i wiLL JOIN.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amitash (Aug 16, 2009)

> ^seriously speaking, ur body movements shows u were not lagging!!



Then are u ready to see a demo if i record one?...and it was u who kept telling me im not good


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 16, 2009)

This isn't a chatroom to sit and argue over who's better. Both of you will be miserable-d if this argument continues. Also, let's keep the forum a forum and not make it into a chatroom. Take all the chatting to the IRC channel - irc.thinkdigit.com #digit


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

@toofan

Don't mention your mobile number in public forums. Use PM instead. Kindly snip/edit it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2009)

@amvita
u possess skill....i said this to ico(that u have skill) after the first day i played with u..ask gagan if u don't believe....lets not argue more!!

@toofan
snip mobile no!!

 --ICO IS GOD--The all u guys see me playing is given/taught by ico!


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 16, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> <---- check
> 
> *tab mein kya hu??*



Mera Mooh Oops i mean Haath(To Type) mat khulwa ab 


Any1 up to play ??? I will Host.... if there will be 3-4 members wanna play !!!

Or else going to CC  


@ Toofan, got the no.  Snip It


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes there is a risk in providing the mobile no.
Thanks buddies.


----------



## dHr (Aug 17, 2009)

thats called PWNAGE

*lh4.ggpht.com/_z3LlBkNbDVU/Sohh1HOXVrI/AAAAAAAABRc/ZiJ_KFzXwDw/s800/shot0040.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

When Bully plays, only he play, rest just watch.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 17, 2009)

^^  correctly said 

toofan just PM me that thing (removing virus )....hustler i installed Photoshop CS3 will do the editing soon!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Hustlerr said:


> Mera Mooh Oops i mean Haath(To Type) mat khulwa ab



mein bhi dekhu!! bol kya bole ga tu


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2009)

ico said:


> sigh 1-2 retards ruined the game in the beginning.
> 
> the silly thing is, when you pwn those n00bs with pure skills even when they use h4x, they say, "you are h4xing".  one guy seriously was not having a clean game, let me say that frankly.



u r such a cheat

u saw me hiding behind the wall and u came like the wall was transparent for u

and then to cover up, u accuse someone else.


What happened when I speced u u ***, then u were BUMMING OUT like a chicken.
But as soon as I started playing again, u come to life, HUH!!!!

U asked me to restart, press DEL(i dunno why! del?) and I did all that, even then I got a respectable score. SO now u weep here. 

You are a true loser.


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> <---- check
> 
> *tab mein kya hu??*



You there *father in law.*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^^^ LOL! LOL! LOL!   

*/connect gg! toofan 8) nice game!!*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 17, 2009)

@toofan check this >> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118153


----------



## amitash (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got a razer death adder and i need to try it out...i currently suck and need practice with it...someone come to irc if you wanna play


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 17, 2009)

/connect 8)

Crazy Amitash GG!! i need to do my physics project NOW so i got to go..!! bye gn!!


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> u saw me hiding behind the wall and u came like the wall was transparent for u


I saw you hiding, thats why I came.  Simple logic. 



comp@ddict said:


> You are a true loser.


Regarding that wallh4x opinion, wasn't everyone saying the same? 



comp@ddict said:


> U asked me to restart,* press DEL(i dunno why! del?)* and I did all that


That was not me.  But I had asked you to restart though.

If you weren't cheating, then I'm sorry. My apologies. But ze fact is, I was myself accused by you first (only if you can remember).


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sorry ICO for accusing you. This is a problem with me, and hear it all, if I ever accuse anyone here of cheating, please don't take me seriously.

While playing, if someone starts killing me too often, I start with-
"WTF"

and then

"Cheat"

and later

"&&^%$*#"

But that's become a habit, so sorry for that.


----------



## amitash (Aug 18, 2009)

/connect snipped


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 19, 2009)

/connect	~SNIP~


----------



## amitash (Aug 20, 2009)

/connect snipped


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 21, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~*


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 21, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~*


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2009)

Was playing at CC clans, even Krazzy was there. OMFG, all the worlds cheats.

UrnamedPlayer
LOLGuillame
LOLDarkANgel
VA 100

All ****i.. cheating


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 22, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> VA 100



U mean -VA-100:99 ?? if so then u are wrong!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2009)

well, not just me, but two others including another reputed player were specing together, we were chatting and came to the conclusion.

Apparently, he only does it sometimes, not everytime, according to the associate who was also specing alongwith me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 22, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> well, not just me, but two others including another reputed player were specing together, we were chatting and came to the conclusion.
> 
> Apparently, he only does it sometimes, not everytime, according to the associate who was also specing alongwith me.



Can u name those reputed players


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 23, 2009)

Man...I am so unlucky... Firstly when I was behind a slow connection I could play and now when I am behind a fast connection in college...I am behind a proxy server and therefore can't connect. So unlucky me!!!


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 23, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~

Pass got changed 3 times..... Maniac !!!
*


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 23, 2009)

SORRY HUTLERRRRRR


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Apple juice,how's your fictitious Mac Mini doing?


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 23, 2009)

hustlerr..you didnot say anything..

see this screenshot when i had join in..

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/2555/wtfuin.jpg

ok guysss i will host

*/connect 59.94.105.188*


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 23, 2009)

No I said ^^ But i think u didn't got it !! Well Leave it......


----------



## Aspire (Aug 23, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> hustlerr..you didnot say anything..
> 
> see this screenshot when i had join in..
> 
> ...



Plz snip the pic its too big


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2009)

*~snipped~
*


----------



## Aspire (Aug 26, 2009)

[youtube]2f06m9RWm-Q[/youtube]


----------



## Aspire (Aug 26, 2009)

Krazzy said:
			
		

> /connect ~snipped~



Nade only Dressing Room


----------



## toofan (Aug 26, 2009)

/connect 59.93.215.212:1394

krazzy hosting


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 27, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~

Due to sm1's UPS cant handle 5min. load  
*


----------



## dHr (Aug 29, 2009)

hi guys i want to join but can't do it!
have a good FRAGZ!


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 30, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~

WelCum Back DHR !!*


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2009)

hmm will anyone be hosting at night?


----------



## Aspire (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]wBKY9lR2_3g[/youtube]


----------



## Aspire (Aug 30, 2009)

[youtube]DZAJtojBR2g[/youtube]


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 30, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~*


----------



## amitash (Aug 30, 2009)

/connect 59.96.46.150


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 31, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~*


----------



## amitash (Aug 31, 2009)

/connect 59.92.198.16


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 1, 2009)

*~SniPPeD~*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2009)

/connect snipped


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 2, 2009)

^  

*/connect *

Had fun! me jacky and hustler.....unlimited ammo..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is more or less dead aww.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2009)

Noo, of course not!!!


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2009)

*~snipped~*


----------



## Aspire (Sep 6, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> This thread is more or less dead aww.....



That's True



comp@ddict said:


> Noo, of course not!!!



@comp@ddict
See the date of the post above mine (04-09-2009 09:08 PM)
Thats 2 days ago!!!
No post in last 2 days!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

But we are playing. I'm there on CC clan at the time of 9pm.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 6, 2009)

Most of Us Play only at Weekends...........................

But Vaibhav's ready to play all the time

@Vaibhav
Padh le!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 6, 2009)

Naah till Crazykiller, Krazzy Warrior, and _hsr are here, this thread will NEVER die.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

Dun foget me!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2009)

^Okay, added you to the list as well.


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually the IRC has disturbed everything.

And another point is that no new player joining in here. So that we can advice them "How to play"


----------



## Aspire (Sep 6, 2009)

*img36.imageshack.us/i/shot0051g.jpg/
Vaibhavtek rocks!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/104/shot0051g.th.jpg
Vaibhavtek rocks!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2009)

ne 1? playing?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 6, 2009)

Aspire said:


> But Vaibhav's ready to play all the time



Dude! i play very very very less these days.....


----------



## Rural Terror (Sep 7, 2009)

Sigh! Where's noobjoe?
Not much fun without him.


----------



## Pain (Sep 7, 2009)

hey guys, havnt been on here in a long long time haha how are you all


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 8, 2009)

I would AFK after now. So wont be playing but the server is open. . So connect if you wanna play 

/connect fosspowered.homelinux.com

If it doesn't connect post here in the forum. That would mean a DynDNS problem.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 9, 2009)

BLR Two is Cool joe's Server??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ omg! this server is much much better than tR server.. 80-100 ms ping no lag no fps drop and other stuff!! thx crazy

*Crazy is this a 24/7 server?*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes it's 24x7. I mean BLR Two.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 9, 2009)

^^
Is cooljoe the owner??
It shows 
" Admin JoeCool"


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool Joe is not JoeCool.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

But BLR ping is painfully high....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2009)

^ oO for me it shows 80-100 ms ping


----------



## toofan (Sep 10, 2009)

Is there any difference between BLR and BLR 2.


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2009)

BLR Server is hosted outside India and BLR Two is hosted in India.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm BLR is located in United States...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 10, 2009)

^  it is located in Bangalore

darn wait let me give u all ip of the server *122.166.99.84*


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 10, 2009)

Entered in BLR 2..... Sm A******* wont let me play... Saying they wanna 1 vs. 1 !!! 

Kicked me 5 times..... WTF... !!!  Arrrghhhhhh !!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 10, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^  it is located in Bangalore
> 
> darn wait let me give u all ip of the server *122.166.99.84*



That's BLR *Two*.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2009)

I entered tR server and kp10.terror score was 60:1... yea u read correct!! i was like omfg!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2009)

cheat, it's soo obvious......


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

kp10.Terror is a very good player.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> cheat, it's soo obvious......


Did You spec him?


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

lolz, but in Team DM, one can have that kind of score. TS or Bomb more competitive.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2009)

60:1, is this is a joke

"Did you spec him"

Humbug!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2009)

lol comp@ddict, you ain't seen nothin yet. Keep playing.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2009)

^+1 yea  hi!yaar! its boring without u  mine is 23:1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 13, 2009)

*/connect had_fun_with_toofan *

gg! toofan! maaja aa gaya isnt?!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 13, 2009)

@*hustler,toofan and others*... watch this VV (its me) 

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/18930/urt_shot%20(01).jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

HAHAHA how did u do that?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ haha try
/funred vegeta,guitar
/funblue sonic,wings,guitar

^^ For male!


----------



## Aspire (Sep 13, 2009)

@Krazzy
You cant play with that Funstuff at servers which dont have that Funstuff package


----------



## toofan (Sep 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> */connect had_fun_with_toofan *
> 
> gg! toofan! maaja aa gaya isnt?!




Hain muzhe maar pad rahi thi majaa to aana hi tha.

Nice fun stuffs.

@ all. Agar humne ek lambi topi pehni hai. Aor koi head be bajaaye us topi ke top par hit karega to kya hoga? 
same Agar koi krazzy ke cote par hit karega to kya hoga? Kya woh mar jayega.?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> Hain muzhe maar pad rahi thi majaa to aana hi tha.


Aaayega hi! obviously lol! 



toofan said:


> @ all. Agar humne ek lambi topi pehni hai. Aor koi head be bajaaye us topi ke top par hit karega to kya hoga?
> same Agar koi krazzy ke *cote* par hit karega to kya hoga? Kya woh mar jayega.?



*cote? woh kya hai???*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Aspire said:


> @Krazzy
> You cant play with that Funstuff at servers which dont have that Funstuff package



i know that  doesn't work in tR TDM server but work in tR TS Open Server


----------



## toofan (Sep 14, 2009)

Are yaar cote matlab the long jacket/funstuff you are wearing in the image above.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 14, 2009)

^oh! there is a hitable area! if u hit in that zone u get hit! i mean if u hit above head portion it still touches cap u wont get hit IMO!


----------



## toofan (Sep 15, 2009)

ohhh thanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2009)

rocked CC clan yesterday.....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2009)

god damn it crazykiller! dont copy my in-game name and become my fake..


----------



## Aspire (Sep 18, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> god damn it crazykiller! dont copy my in-game name and become my fake..



What do you want to say??
I never became your fake 

I wouldnt even want to either


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2009)

^huh? I, toofan and other know what is the truth  

*Bye guys! logging in forum for last time! will see u all after 2-3 weeks!! cya*


----------



## Aspire (Sep 18, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *Bye guys! logging in forum for last time! will see u all after 2-3 weeks!! cya*



Lets see......


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^huh? I, toofan and other know what is the truth
> 
> *Bye guys! logging in forum for last time! will see u all after 2-3 weeks!! cya*


Chutkara mila....


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 20, 2009)

Thread seems DEAD !! :O No1 play Urt nowadays ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2009)

i do,,u guys?


----------



## Aspire (Sep 21, 2009)

^^
I play rarely 
(Spend more time studying)


----------



## dHr (Sep 21, 2009)

knifearena updated.
test it not tested yet


----------



## Aspire (Sep 21, 2009)

@dHr
pk3 doesnt work
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Please suggest a name for this map ???

Temp. name is ut4_judo




> LINK
> *drop.io/crazyi5


Click on ut4_judo and download

Basically it is a map for kicking, knifing and nading


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2009)

dHr said:


> knifearena updated.
> test it not tested yet


I think the map is not packaged properly. It didn't work. 

Sadly, I'll not be having internet for a few weeks now. But I'll try finding time for upload it to www.linoob.com/q3ut4 for AutoDownload.

If you get it working, then do request Liverpool_fan to upload it to his hosting for AutoDownload.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 22, 2009)

~SniPPeD~


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @dHr
> Please suggest a name for this map ???
> 
> Temp. name is ut4_judo
> ...



Hmm Lava, Mr.Sentry..
The author needs to do work on the textures tho IMHO. The textures hurts the eyes.

@dHr:
Yeah there's something wrong with the packaging, when you get it working, I'll test it and upload it ASAP.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 22, 2009)

> Hmm Lava, Mr.Sentry..
> The author needs to do work on the textures tho IMHO. The textures hurts the eyes.



Any suggestions for the texturing??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Any suggestions for the texturing??


Simple, metallic textures?
The Lava thing reminded me of the Boss Levels in Super Mario. Maybe have that kind of look?


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there any difference in stamina b/w male and female avatar in urban terror??


----------



## Aspire (Sep 22, 2009)

^^
No but the female is smaller in size but RT likes watching the female players up close.



> *ut4_judo[UPDATED]*
> LINK
> *www.mediafire.com/?njtz2ermkhn



The default textures are in use


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2009)

Muaaaaaaaaaah!!!!  Enjoying my vacation.. Playing CRYSIS on my bro's high-tech pc.. bye..


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2009)

Krazzy will you be playing on the match against |tr| .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2009)

toofan said:


> Krazzy will you be playing on the match against |tr| .


nahi yaar!  mein ghar par nahi rahuga! par tu clan match khelna.. phadD) ke rakh dena |tR| logo ko! bahut uchalte hai low ping mein! I have played against |CC|Masha (back when he was in CC) where he was having 150+ ping! and i won 1on1 match against him! and since this time -VA- will host.. u will get low ping(i get 75-100 ms ping in VA server).and they will get something above 100.so i don't think it gonna be so tough..India ka naam roshan karna  best of luck 

*Ja baache mera aashirbad tere saath hai   Kalyan Bhawa*


----------



## dHr (Sep 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @dHr
> pk3 doesnt work
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...




judo is alright i have seen that map
i suggest u to use some diffrent textures for wall and floor
make some stuffs on the ground so will feel some interesting its too simple
lawa is good but it does not cause me to death i use to swim in it improve your shared dude 

i am working on that issue can not find the reason strangely!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm Home and Away matches in Clan Wars. Interesting.


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> nahi yaar!  mein ghar par nahi rahuga! par tu clan match khelna.. phadD) ke rakh dena |tR| logo ko! bahut uchalte hai low ping mein! I have played against |CC|Masha (back when he was in CC) where he was having 150+ ping! and i won 1on1 match against him! and since this time -VA- will host.. u will get low ping(i get 75-100 ms ping in VA server).and they will get something above 100.so i don't think it gonna be so tough..India ka naam roshan karna  best of luck
> 
> *Ja baache mera aashirbad tere saath hai   Kalyan Bhawa*



Thanks dear. Ab to bus Hustler baba or Ico maharaj ka aashirwaad mil jata.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 26, 2009)

dHr said:


> i suggest u to use some diffrent textures for wall and floor


Which link did you use?



> *drop.io/crazyi5
> OR
> *www.mediafire.com/?njtz2ermkhn






> make some stuffs on the ground so will feel some interesting its too simple


Elaborate Please............. 



> lawa is good but it does not cause me to death i use to swim in it improve your shared dude


Didnt get it ^^


----------



## dHr (Sep 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Which link did you use?



i used mediafire link

u created lawa around your map isn't it?
now every surface has such behavious like
slide(snow),transparancy(glass,water),hurts(lawa)
movement(water)
all this is defined ia a script file with extension with .shader
u can create your own

add some more niches it will make more possibilities while playing


----------



## Aspire (Sep 26, 2009)

> add some more niches



What sort of niches??? Any suggestions?


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2009)

I have shifted to Delhi. Laptop coming soon and better frame rate too.


----------



## dHr (Sep 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> What sort of niches??? Any suggestions?


there are so many things and it depends on you what to add in it.may be some slopes,hide places,water pond depends on your thinking of good stuff


 knifearena updated now working go 4 it 
*drop.io/24dhrvj
named ut4_kniearena_dev2.pk3


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2009)

@dHr: Uploaded now at my hosting for Auto Downloading. 

Pretty interesting map. I hope someone joins me:

/connect home.fosspowered.com

EDIT: Nobody joining.  Server Off now. if anyone wanna play come to IRC.


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 27, 2009)

~SniPPeD~.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2009)

Had real fun with dHr and ico with the new knifearena map. It's really awesome. Nice work by dHr.


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2009)

*ut4_judo* and *ut4_knifearena_dev2* uploaded to *www.linoob.com/q3ut4


----------



## dHr (Sep 28, 2009)

ico said:


> *ut4_judo* and *ut4_knifearena_dev2* uploaded to *www.linoob.com/q3ut4



*www.linoob.com/icons/back.gif Parent Directory                             -   
*www.linoob.com/icons/unknown.gif knifearena_a1.pk3       03-Jul-2009 21:51   21K  
*www.linoob.com/icons/unknown.gif knifearena_dev.pk3      04-Jul-2009 15:57  188K  
*www.linoob.com/icons/unknown.gif ut4_knifearena_dev.pk3  08-Jul-2009 18:41  526K  
*www.linoob.com/icons/unknown.gif ut4_quickfight.pk3      23-Aug-2009 11:17  666K  
*www.linoob.com/icons/unknown.gif ut_sumo.pk3             23-Aug-2009 11:16  259K  

i think u make some thing wrong there is no ut4_knifearena_Dev2.pk3


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ okay, I'll fix it.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 28, 2009)

> ut4_judo.pk3            27-Sep-2009 23:34  185K



Its the earlier one i think. Upload *this* one


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2009)

fixed....


----------



## Aspire (Sep 28, 2009)

@dHr

Did you mean to do this?
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1971/shot0001li.th.jpg


----------



## dHr (Sep 28, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @dHr
> 
> Did you mean to do this?
> *img10.imageshack.us/img10/1971/shot0001li.th.jpg



no {sjqfiwrhnqowgi}


----------



## Aspire (Sep 29, 2009)

dHr said:


> {sjqfiwrhnqowgi}



lol dHr post something meaningful to get 10 characters instead of Random Gibberish.

like I didnt mean to do that ??


----------



## Aspire (Oct 3, 2009)

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/8454/catsqx.jpg


----------



## dHr (Oct 3, 2009)

dailynade.com check it out


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm back from vacation... 

Completed *Prince Of Persia:2008*  - And POP:2008 is the worst game in Prince Of Persia series. T2T and WW are much better games!! Prince $ucks big time. 
Verdict: Flop! Waste Of Time 

Played *Call Of Duty 5 : World At War* (Solo) - Not completed full, last mission completed - *Ring of Steel* and that game totally rocks! OMG! its very good! its almost near reality and damn good...though quite different from UrT but still it is awesome and rocks big time...!! 
Verdict: Super-Duper-Uber HIT!!

*hmm!! IRC down?? *

PS: I know this is offtopic but still Mods/Admin please don't delete this post.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 5, 2009)

^^
So you defeated the Vazier finally????
I heard you were stuck there?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

dailynade.com said:
			
		

> 3. The Annoying Pro
> 
> The annoying pro is usually a very good player (but not always) that keeps annoying everyone on the server. If he gets killed usually is opponent’s luck, lag, bad server, noob teamates and so on. He keeps commenting everyone on the server while waiting to respawn. He might even have an annoying kill bind. Everyone is a noob besides him. He’s the greatness. The awesomeness. The lameness. It’s even more annoying if he’s not that good and just pretends to be a pro.



Hmm Sums up someone's past?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 5, 2009)

Aspire said:


> ^^
> So you defeated the Vazier finally????
> I heard you were stuck there?


Thats POP:The Two Thrones which i have completed long long back...its already over... I am talking about Prince Of Persia 2008 << dont ever play this game its just $ucks! wasted my time 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Hmm Sums up someone's past?


aaha! kaisa hai tu? *someone's past? kiska?* I dont think hamare group mein koi aasa hai! par aaise log hai joh marne ke baad You are PwNeD aur blah blah bolte hai!!


----------



## Aspire (Oct 5, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Thats POP:The Two Thrones which i have completed long long back...its already over... I am talking about Prince Of Persia 2008 << dont ever play this game its just $ucks! wasted my time



abbey ye woh series nahi hai!!
You got fooled 




Krazzy Warrior said:


> *someone's past? kiska?*


abbey yaad kar sab yaad aa jayega



@Krazzy


			
				Negev said:
			
		

> The Negev is a good supporting weapon. It’s an intresting weapon for second-liners which can hurt enemies to help the rushers do a quicker job. Also it’s very intresting in the hands of a medic since it can support the team from far away.
> The main reason you should use the Negev it’s his awesome precision.
> If a good amount of foes don’t wear the Kevlar then the Negev might become an intresting choice. Also if the enemy group tends to be too tight and the enemies are very close to each other, the Negev can do a lot of damage to multiple opponents.
> If the enemy team is full of snipers and the map does allow that you can be their nightmare by flanking and rushing on them.




NEGEV is not a noob weapon as believed by you......
It's one of the best weapons available.
So strop going "lol a negev" when you get killed by a guy who's using a negev"

LFC ki post dobara padh.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 5, 2009)

Aspire said:


> abbey ye woh series nahi hai!!
> You got fooled


It's new series.. i know.. but game is worst and doesn't fit for Prince Of Persia title...



Aspire said:


> @Krazzy
> NEGEV is not a noob weapon as believed by you......
> It's one of the best weapons available.
> So strop going "lol a negev" when you get killed by a guy who's using a negev"


yea.. correct...  Actually i m weak against those guys who uses negev...

@LFC_fan
Annoying Pro reminds me of my friend Apple Juice... cheers   Oh ho! tune dekha tha ladai na IRC par us din....
Now apple juice will reply.. "u noob  "

*@Hustler*
Hustler bhaiya, kaha ho? bahut din se tera dimag nahi khaya meine 

@ico
yea, mein Rajasthan gaya tha..but it was long back when i was around 5-6 years old..
Rajasthan ke kis area mein tu gaya? i mean jagah ka naam??

@aspire


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailynade.com / LFC_fan*
> _3. The Annoying Pro
> *He might even have an annoying kill bind.*_


  aab bol? The only difference is that it will be _3.The Annoying Self Proclaimed Pro_


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 5, 2009)

> ..._...|..____________________, ,
> ....../ ..---___________----_____|]====D
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ...


u use DE or berretta? i will come soon and have a fight agaist u. nw i m busy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ If my friend(you) don't like this signature then i m changing it..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 6, 2009)

I playd Ut yesterday. Daying sooo quickly itn't funnn. But will try later on...


----------



## toofan (Oct 7, 2009)

Hustler bhiya we missing you a lot.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 9, 2009)

n m missing u ^^^ 

/connect 59.180.22.174


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 9, 2009)

[DF]ApoCalypse 123478 AKA APoCalypse

Strenghts
LR-300(was stuck wit it on my first game)
M4A1-weapon of choice
Rushing(Nobody knows wat hits 'em!)
am handy wit a desert eagle

Weaknesses
bad against g36
sniipers almost always get me
sometimes become sitting duck
am a n008

Tactics
rushing at all times
waiting for some times
medic
when attacking a moving target,i move like shakira!


----------



## Aspire (Oct 10, 2009)

^^
Hi!
The spelling of strengths is wrong...........


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry!
i normally play on 500 pings, is it ok?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2009)

^^that's really bad...u shud hav 250 ping max....or 300


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 11, 2009)

how to remedy dat???


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2009)

Better connection....err which ISP btw? and which place u from?


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 11, 2009)

BSNL
im frm Baroda.nwadays i  get 350-400 pings


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 11, 2009)

I get 180-200 ms ping 

[offtopic]
*Guys a question!! Suppose i download Counter Strike : Source(yea pirated), will i be able to play with it in all server? i mean will i be able to connect to all server and play there without any difficulty (i mean my pirated version will not interfere with gameplay?) ?*
[/offtopic]


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> sorry!
> i normally play on 500 pings, is it ok?



Welcome to DF.

Try to find servers with low pings.

We all play at |tr| Japan # no 1 TDM.
try to connect there and see you will get pings less then 200.


@krazzy: No won't be able to play. You can only  play at Private servers and entering them is lot of pain. If you arrange the private server crack then you will be getting *kikcs*   most of the servers because of your pings.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2009)

Guy,
Post a few good servers with low pings. I might it this a shot.currently downloading....


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 12, 2009)

krazzy u r a bad boi!  pirate!  

i hates pirates


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 12, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> sorry!
> i normally play on 500 pings, is it ok?


*/connect 61.125.195.20:27960* << we guys usually play here.. our ping is 180-200 ms here...


gary4gar said:


> Guy,
> Post a few good servers with low pings. I might it this a shot.currently downloading....


*/connect 61.125.195.20:27960* << we guys usually play here.. our ping is 180-200 ms here...



toofan said:


> @krazzy: No won't be able to play. You can only  play at Private servers and entering them is lot of pain. If you arrange the private server crack then you will be getting *kikcs*   most of the servers because of your pings.


ok thanks.........


Apple Juice said:


> krazzy u r a bad boi!  pirate!
> i hates pirates


  haha niaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2009)

'm coming to CC CLan........now.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> */connect 61.125.195.20:27960* << we guys usually play here.. our ping is 180-200 ms here...



Latency is too high!


```
$ ping -c 5 61.125.195.20
PING 61.125.195.20 (61.125.195.20) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 61.125.195.20: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=409 ms
64 bytes from 61.125.195.20: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=412 ms
64 bytes from 61.125.195.20: icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=413 ms
64 bytes from 61.125.195.20: icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=411 ms
64 bytes from 61.125.195.20: icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=411 ms

--- 61.125.195.20 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 409.393/411.874/413.559/1.558 ms
```

BSNL  750UL PLUS. Will I be able to play or any other server to try ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 12, 2009)

^ No problem! the same thing happened to us sometime.. just do one thing..
Type *ping 61.125.195.20 -t* in RUN! and then if ping is high then disconnect! reconnect after 1 min(so that you acquire a new ip) and you will get low ping(if not then again disconnect and reconnect)...at a time you will get low ping around 180-250 ms... just play then... We do the same thing to acquire low pings...


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2009)

heh..it is always  better not to comment on something about which you dont know rather than acting that you know everything.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 13, 2009)

^  it works for me ALL TIME! 100 % wroking for me... btw tu rajasthan ke kis area mein gaya tha?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Aspire said:


> Why do you always try to confuse a newbie???
> You nowhere mentioned that he has to turn off his modem and restart, you said disconnect and reconnect after a minute. That'll confuse him



yea...ok thanks for correcting me..........


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2009)

That disconnect/reconnect thingy only works only if BSNL's DHCP server gives you IP addresses from two different ranges connected through two different nodal servers. Like in my case, I'm assigned IP address from either 59.94.x.x or 59.96.16x.x. So, if I'm getting a high ping with 59.94.x.x, I try to disconnect and reconnect to see whether 59.96.16x.x is giving me a nice ping or not and vice versa. And secondly @aspire, the way of disconnecting and reconnecting depends on how you connect, Bridged mode or Modem's PPPoE dialer. And you both better clear out your differences before posting over here and use PM.


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 13, 2009)

where do i hv to type ping 61.125.195.20 -t and run it?is it in the console window


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 13, 2009)

ico said:


> That disconnect/reconnect thingy only works only if BSNL's DHCP server gives you IP addresses from two different ranges connected through two different nodal servers. Like in my case, I'm assigned IP address from either 59.94.x.x or 59.96.16x.x. So, if I'm getting a high ping with 59.94.x.x, I try to disconnect and reconnect to see whether 59.96.16x.x is giving me a nice ping or not and vice versa. And secondly @aspire, the way of disconnecting and reconnecting depends on how you connect, Bridged mode or Modem's PPPoE dialer. And you both better clear out your differences before posting over here and use PM.


hmm k thanks....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
When you run Urban Terror, in the main screen type tilde (~) and in the console type /connect <whatever>
If you are launching UrT from terminal/command prompt,  you can type connect <whatever> in ze terminal (note without the slash in this case)


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx LFC fan.nw im stuck betw G36 n d M4...M4 is more accurate,while G36 has a Scope...wht to do!
(Offtopic)Im also a big LFC fan!(Offtopic)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 13, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> nw im stuck betw G36 n d M4...M4 is more accurate,while G36 has a Scope...wht to do!


err! G36 is the most accurate gun in Urban Terror....... M4 and LR300 are equal...As far as choosing gun is related...it mostly depends upon ur style of playing..though i prefer LR300/M4...don't think G36 is a noob gun, it is equally good as M4, the only difference is that G36 has low firing speed.. i mean speed of bullet as compared to m4...play with both guns see if scope helps u to better aim..if so then go with g36.....
My Weapons(most of us use same):-
LR300+Laser+Silencer+DE+Kelver Vest......


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2009)

^^I like all the weapons...i've gotten used to them ...


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 14, 2009)

oops!i thought that M4 is more accurate(i still think so).well i'll just stick wit juggling both of dem.
my choice of weapons is like u,but i use M4/G36 more,and i positively hate snipers(especially in riyadh)!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 14, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> oops!i thought that M4 is more accurate(i still think so).well i'll just stick wit juggling both of dem.


see in maps such as uptown,casa G36 is more preferable to M4.. but in map likes abbey,dressingroom,turnpike i prefer M4 to G36... 
Use Laser and Silencer when u use m4 to increase accuracy but laser doesn't work with g36...


ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> i positively hate snipers(especially in riyadh)!!!


hehe! it goes for every newbie... dont worry for that...

btw is this ur first fps game?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ico
type */cg_drawcrosshair* in console and telll me whats written after is: ???


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 14, 2009)

no man i ruled in CS...im only a newbie in UrT...an im learnin fast too


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 15, 2009)

Guys why since 2-3 days i m getting just 20-25 fps???? previously i used to get 35-45!! *Can virus be problem???* please reply ASAP.!!


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2009)

@krazzy: I don't have my computer. It must be having the default value. I just tweak with the sensitivity, nothing else.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 15, 2009)

ico said:


> @krazzy: I don't have my computer. It must be having the default value. I just tweak with the sensitivity, nothing else.


hmm ok but next time u get ur computer please do check and tell me........ and btw see my previous post? can virus be the problem?


----------



## dHr (Oct 16, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Guys why since 2-3 days i m getting just 20-25 fps???? previously i used to get 35-45!! *Can virus be problem???* please reply ASAP.!!


no its not any virus it hapens with almost all of us


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 16, 2009)

^  last day u said me that u are getting 60 fps


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2009)

YAY UrT on 1920x1080 wohoo..


----------



## dHr (Oct 16, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^  last day u said me that u are getting 60 fps


but afterwards it was decreased


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

Gagan: these days Krazzy is asking to everyone about there crosshair size. Why. does he found new hack to kill others or turn there crosshair into something else.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^  aabe yaar! just dekh raha tha log kya kya use karte hai..... hack  compa ne bola hack aur tu maan gaya  its just as simple as that i want to know which crosshair u all use.....btw its not crosshair size its crosshair type


 LOL haha 

nowadays KamikazePigDesu


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> nub *aspire*  Why u always use my name when u play UrT?...can't u use ur own name?....why u always need someone else name *to be popular*  gali dena ka maan kar raha hai!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2009)

lololol


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2009)

@toofan: You can choose a variety of crosshairs and also change their size & colour. It's a game feature. But he thinks that we all tweak with the settings.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Most of the guy tweaks it! even toofan have changed it


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

Its quite long I haven't played with you guys. If someone host and find some players to play then PM me.


Aspire is one of the most abnormal and funny person I had seen. He can do anything to irritate Krazzy.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 18, 2009)

Vaibhav bahut saare nahi ho sakte????
Meri School ki XI mein hi 6 Vaibhav hain!!! Ab soch le..........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 18, 2009)

^ okay fine! baas tu mera naam use maat karna!  I don't want to see a crap score in association with my name  lol just joking don't take it seriously..


----------



## Aspire (Oct 18, 2009)

@Vaibhav
This guy isnt that bad either, topping above ||crazy, -VA-[JayNZ]-*, [woo!2k]Milo-Potato, , Strasbourg etc with a ping of 225
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www2.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/5313d0a210dd9c132b70de5d70c37ce72g.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 18, 2009)

^ even if u score 100:10 i will not like it!(because its not me who scored it)  just play ur own game with ur own game...nub aspire


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2009)

*/connect 59.94.108.179*


----------



## Aspire (Oct 18, 2009)

@Krazzy
I'm Spectating naab.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

If someone's hosting today, please tell in advance


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 22, 2009)

Nyone dere???no chatting fr 3 days!if nyone hosting,pls tell...or u may find me in wtf noobsyboobsy heaven


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> Nyone dere???no chatting fr 3 days!if nyone hosting,pls tell...or u may find me in wtf *noobsyboobsy* heaven


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2009)

thats a server name.... "wTf noobsy boobsy heaven"


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, sir I understood. Its a nice name.


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 23, 2009)

Krow may be wise,but he certainly isnt old....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys a good new coming soon...Wait till tomorrow.....  UrT gonna be rocking now....


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 23, 2009)

cmon its tommorow jst 6 mins to 12:00 am,do tell


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^I am old by Krow's standards. Damn humies thinking that anything below 40 is young!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 24, 2009)

*Meri toh nikal padi*

Actually i was going to buy a new pc on diwali but due to some reason or the other i couldn't buy it on that day.....Bought a new pc yesterday.... Getting 90+fps at tR server! scored 60:19 there hehehe
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/CPU.jpg

*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Mainboard.jpg

*New LG LCD 20" monitor! frontech mouse and headphone and spaeker! new ups! everything new!! *

Bought a new mobile too  *Nokia 5130 XpressMusic*
*www.mobileworld.com.my/v2/images/stories/Consumer/nokia-5130-xpressmusic_red_2_lowres%282%29.jpg

*In Short meri toh nikal padi!! UrT is rocking now!! Playing at highest setting! each thing at highest! getting very very good fps! and yea good pwning *


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Meri toh nikal padi*



Krazzy Warrior said:


> Actually i was going to buy a new pc on diwali but due to some reason or the other i couldn't buy it on that day.....Bought a new pc yesterday.... Getting 90+fps at tR server! scored 60:19 there hehehe
> 
> *New LG LCD 20" monitor! frontech mouse and headphone and spaeker! new ups! everything new!! *


I have to say, buy is not so good. Core 2 Duo is soon gonna perish. AMD woulda been a much better buy. But you are gaming well, so who complains. Yes, everything is bound to be new!


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 24, 2009)

whats a humie??btw krazzy,y do u need both speaker and headphone...speaker for everyday,and headphone for d more"privacy needed" activities
(offtopic)im also a big Gohan fan,but i like ult gohan more dan teen gohan ssj2 (offtopic)


----------



## Ecstasy (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone wants to do a 3v3 or something tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> I have to say, buy is not so good. Core 2 Duo is soon gonna perish. AMD woulda been a much better buy. But you are gaming well, so who complains. Yes, everything is bound to be new!


Yup, exactly the same thing i recommended to my brother but he said he want Core 2 Duo 

*Will COD:5 , NFS: Shift, GTA-IV run in my/this pc? i have 2GB RAM...*



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> whats a humie??btw krazzy,y do u need both speaker and headphone...speaker for everyday,and headphone for d more"privacy needed" activities
> (offtopic)im also a big Gohan fan,but i like ult gohan more dan teen gohan ssj2 (offtopic)


LOL! speaker for hearing soft-music when i rest in room and heaphone for GAMING! sound is one of the major step in becoming Urban Terror ninja


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ It depends on the GFX card. 8600GT or better is recommended.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ I don't have a graphic card  will it still run??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

^cod 5 should run as its MSR is pretty low but for GTA4 you must have 8600gt or better.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW played UT yesterday. Was hell of a fun. 

N00b Question:-- How to connect to digit server??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ I don't have a graphic card  will it still run??



Intel GFX? Forget about it. Still I wish you best of Luck. 

You should have consulted us before buying your PC, really. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jojothedragon said:


> N00b Question:-- How to connect to digit server??


No Digit Server is there. Go to CC #1 japan or play when one of us hosts.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

^^But in the first page it says there is one..


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 25, 2009)

dere may hv been a digit server "once upon a time!" but now it AINT dere.try playin on sum udder servers,deres always a post wen sum1 hosts so we play den!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
dat wuz rhyming!"deres always a post wen sum1 hosts!"!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 25, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> ^cod 5 should run as its MSR is pretty low but for GTA4 you must have 8600gt or better.


 


Liverpool_fan said:


> Intel GFX? Forget about it. Still I wish you best of Luck.
> You should have consulted us before buying your PC, really.


Yea.......   Its all because of my brother who came trolling and bought PC...


----------



## toofan (Oct 25, 2009)

Cod 5 will also not run on this pc. Krazzy if you are a gamer then inplace of mobile phone you should have bought at grafic card for that money.

Bye the way how much the pc cost and how much the mobile.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Playing Urban Terror. Proof:-
*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/jojothedragon.png
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Krazzy:-- Dwnld COD5 demo and COD4 demo. If you were planning to play MP then COD4 pawns COD5. Good Luck.


----------



## dHr (Oct 26, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Playing Urban Terror. Proof:-
> *miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/co/type/0/jojothedragon.png
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



kya kahe!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 26, 2009)

toofan said:


> Cod 5 will also not run on this pc. Krazzy if you are a gamer then inplace of mobile phone you should have bought at grafic card for that money.
> Bye the way how much the pc cost and how much the mobile.


Well, i really needed a mobile so i have to go for it..  I have not still bought the mobile just going to buy it tomorrow or so......
And regarding cost of pc...i don't know yet! my brother bought it and that very night he left for hyderabad so i didn't have talk with my brother yet!

@*jojothedragon*
Nope, i just want to play Single Player, well if COD will not run in my pc then no worries it will run in my brother's pc(i already completed 9 levels in COD:5)....

hmm can anyone tell me what is meant by Counter Strike : Source non-steam....? non-steam bole toh???


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Non steam matlab, the water's boiling, but not yet reached boiling temperature. When it does reach boiling temperature, it starts steaming or converting into water vapour. I'm kidding if you already didn't realise.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 26, 2009)

^  kidding pura hua??? now tell me what it means???


----------



## hsr (Oct 26, 2009)

rofl







.


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2009)

ha ha ha. LOL


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmmm.... Can't u Guyz talk abt Urt !! All i see these days just random conversations... !!
This thread lost its Charm !! Sigh !!!

Though m playing on CC now...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 26, 2009)

^^  hi! I bought a new pc...check the previous page...


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 28, 2009)

@krrazzy nuuub pc    u sud hve brought an imac, it wud hve ben gud  but u didnt   evn u wantiign windoze u sud hve got a bettre proccessor   but u got pwned byy ur bro


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> Hmmmm.... Can't u Guyz talk abt Urt !! All i see these days just random conversations... !!
> This thread lost its Charm !! Sigh !!!
> 
> Though m playing on CC now...



Good to hear this Sir.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 29, 2009)

@Krazzy
Teri nikal padi without Graphic Card and with 2GB Ram????


Talk some UrT?????????
Instead of spamming about your new PC??

Aur ye motherboard wali company kaun si hai?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Tere bhai ko ham Agent 001 Bana De??


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 29, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @Krazzy
> Teri nikal padi without Graphic Card and with 2GB Ram????


u nuuub he cn play urt wit this pc 



> Talk some UrT?????????
> Instead of spamming about your new PC??


u r nt taking bout urban terrorr nuub  



> Aur ye motherboard wali company kaun si hai?


u meen which mottherboard? it's asus u nuuub luk at de cpu z screenshot
u nuuub


----------



## Aspire (Oct 29, 2009)

^
I'm talking in General!
All decent PCs have got a decent Graphic Card

AND BTW It's not UrT i'm talking about, Its his habit of spamming any thing he buys or does.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 29, 2009)

I did something wrong sharing that i bought a new pc?   I dunno think so...

@Aspire
Yea, i know i don't have a graphic card but still UrT runs fine...I am getting 80 fps at tR server and more than 100 fps in my server...
Regarding ASUS mobo...Asus is a well established company 

@AppleJuice
Hehe!


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 29, 2009)

palying urt like hell...btw if im not causin insult...WTH has applejuice got a problem wit...he tries 2 drag down evry user...like evry post of his is peppered wit red mirchi(d red emoticons)...i dont like him imo.
BTW who wuz *vaibhavtek*evrybudy sez somethin related 2 him..i hv no idea
also is Krow really techalo...he seems really changed...before he wasnt so cocky(no insult given)..well lets play sum more!


----------



## Aspire (Oct 29, 2009)

@ApoCalypse 123478
Ask Ico (Gagandeep) for the Vaibhavtek text File.

BTW My spell Checker in Chrome suggests Misbehavor as 1st Option when i type Vaibhavtek


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 30, 2009)

^   dekh g00gle ko bhi pata chal gaya mere bare mein lol 

@ApoCalypse
vaibhav is my name! and i was an epic idiot in my old days..  If u will check that file u will faint even i faint now wondering what sh!t i used to post in my old days 

k please don't take this thread offtopic anymore! otherwise mods are ready to pwn us with thier DE!


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

ok bhaiya but wht 2 post...no 1 seems 2 host dese days...sniff..bawwl..waaaa


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 30, 2009)

^lol! don't call me bhaiya! i think i m much younger than u...damn i hosted the time u were online but i forgot to post ip! I and huster had some great fun at my server 
Well, ApoCalypse...hustler, I and others are always online at messenger whenever we play or surf net(previously we used to be on IRC but since its down, now on messenger)... give me ur email id so that i can add u and inform u immediately when i/or anyone else host...


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

hey im younger dan u im fourteen ur fifteen
my email:ApoCalypse@ilovesoccer.in


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 30, 2009)

^lol? u use messenger such as yahoo,hotmail,gmail??? i m only on these 3....anyways leave it come to #krow freenode irc for discussion about UrT (host and other stuff)....


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

@Krazzy
Start Some Celebrations coz your next post on this thread will be your 700th.



vaibhavtek said:


> Offtopic:-
> 
> -----------------------600 posts-----------------------


^^
Like That


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

Reporting this thread! too much offtopic...Aspire u are trying to have a fight with me!

Guys try out sliceyjump_beta2 map! its really tough! (Hullap have completed it though) I am trying it to complete it...hustler is trying too!! download...

*anikiclan.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/misao.jpg
 

Scored 90 for the first time on tR server! I am very happy 
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19584/shot0215.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

^No I'm not trying to have a fight with you, I'm not that mad........
Just telling you that This is your 700th post in this thread. So you should celebrate



BTW Did anyone check out the screenies of The New Map Cambridge?

*www.urbanterror.net/e107_images/newspost_images/cam_005.jpg
*www.urbanterror.net/e107_images/newspost_images/cam_006.jpg
*www.urbanterror.net/e107_images/newspost_images/cam_007.jpg
*www.urbanterror.net/e107_images/newspost_images/cam_008.jpg


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

ok you both. Just get out of this thread and stop posting useless things. :/ It's enough.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 31, 2009)

Cambridge looks awesome! can i try that map out in 4.1???


----------



## Aspire (Oct 31, 2009)

*nodefiance.com/maps/q3ut4/ut4_cambridge_fixed.pk3


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

^ Thank You!Cambridge is indeed awesome,its texture is more like abbey+algiers..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 3, 2009)

*/connect ~snip~*
Note:- We will be playing on different maps...You have to google for download....

*Edit#1:-*
w00t! completed ut4_walljumps.pk3....used grav though sometime


----------



## Aspire (Nov 4, 2009)

^That's easy........................


----------



## Joker (Nov 7, 2009)

hi all.....   i play cod4 now...it rox


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 7, 2009)

^ uh! uh! hi hi! kaisa hai tu? bahut din se tere daarshan nahi hua..


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

Joker said:


> hi all.....   i play cod4 now...it rox


What an offtopic spam!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2009)

/connect **


----------



## Aspire (Nov 9, 2009)

1394???????


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Hustler hosted


----------



## Aspire (Nov 9, 2009)

^k........................


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

hey guys does anyone host a server these days ??


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll play UrT 4.1 even after 4.2 is released.





Krow said:


> What an offtopic spam!


He's my friend you Knoob and posted here after a long time to say "Hello".


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

ico said:


> I'll play UrT 4.1 even after 4.2 is released.He's my friend you Knoob and posted here after a long time to say "Hello".



Well, he would have been well placed in the Game currently addicted to thread. Knoob I am.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

wow man 4.2 is released what about it....
whats new in that


----------



## Aspire (Nov 10, 2009)

^^Surprised me............. Its NOT Released yet !!!!



			
				urbanterror.net said:
			
		

> The current version is 4.1.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2009)

Bored!!  bahut khel liya UrT! will not play this game for 1 month or so! looking forward to play COD:5 and other games...I got many good friends by this UrT game!(The only thing which i am happy about )


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

^Thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Actually i left UrT because i need to study hard hard for BOARDS exam...


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

^Abhi toh 3 Months hain??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

Thread Dead


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 16, 2009)

lo...i wuz playin yestarday an i thot, "y not try out a SR-8?"an did so.woo-hoo!!!i jusst luved blowin peoples heads offs!such a sadistic person i am!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2009)

SR8 Headshots! are the most beautiful thing in UrT!..man i fail many time to kill just because i want to see body without head  

P.S. Too many ads in this forum   but, i use Neat Digit Extension


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 18, 2009)

soo krazzy...u like body...methinks a girls


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 23, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/20043/shot0222.jpg

Haha..Its me...  << hehe
Map: ut4_orbital


----------



## Aspire (Nov 24, 2009)

^


----------



## kalpik (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ User banned for a month for trolling.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ Thank You..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 25, 2009)

ok people i'm joining the party here.. just put the file to download...
so when do u'll play.... & i hope 256 kbps connection is good enough for this game..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

^^HEHE! good! well, most of Digit members are quite inactive these days but still me,hustler,gangsta,toofan and other play.....we mostly host between 4-6 PM *everyday*..Moreover, because of the inactivity of Digit UrT player we don't post ip here..we give ip to our friends using Yahoo Messenger..add me krazzywarrior@yahoo.com

And welcome to the community..  and lol at ur signature.. 

p.s. new smiles ftw!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 25, 2009)

i added you on yahoo


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

*/connect ~snip~

*Press ~ and enter this and press enter to connect...*

GG! Toofan...

*


----------



## shantanu (Nov 26, 2009)

This goes for everyone, No trolling in forums or you will be banned !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2009)

just completed.. the download.. trying to figure out how to use bots to practice


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 26, 2009)

^^ Well, even Level 5 bots are noobs ...Play online..wait let me suggest u some server...
Well, we play mostly on Clan |tR| #1 Japan Open TDM [UAA-B3] and server ip is 61.125.195.20 . We get 180-230 ms ping there(the lowest which we can get on any 24*7 server , though on server hosted by us u will get 50-100 ms ping  )

*To connect to the server:-
1. Open UrT game
2. Press ~
3. Type /connect **61.125.195.20
4. Press Enter

*p.s. lol@new smilies..hehe


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2009)

so are any of u'll playing right now?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 26, 2009)

^^ so    liked the gameplay???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2009)

lol,,, have to learn a lot


----------



## dHr (Nov 27, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol,,, have to learn a lot


yeah its not just a go and kill like game there are many more then that see the demo given in the game? do watch it.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi friends....it's been some time since I played UrT with you'll.....coundn't join you'll due to the proxy server which blocks the connection.....anyway I will start to play in the hostel from Jan......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

^^Yo! Yo! waasup? Long time re 

*/connect snip 
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 27, 2009)

^ When we host... No1 Joins.. 

n u all keep saying u wanna play......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

*/connect ~snip~ 
GG!
*


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ closed ??

can't connect now.. i got dc before !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 27, 2009)

got D/C... anyway will play some other time


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

Hustlerr said:


> ^ When we host... No1 Joins..
> 
> n u all keep saying u wanna play......


for me????? mein??


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 27, 2009)

A bEggard plea 2 all of u(not so beggard,just being haggard and dramatic,l'il ol me)please host abt 7-8...sum pipple hav tuts at 5'o clocko.
please please please please please(i'm going Whacko,just like Jacko,but i dont entirely Lacko my mind!!!)

oh well,

i luv the new emoticons

(a message 4 all u out there:this smells of...*OFFTOPIC!!!*







for the love of god.dont limit emoticons to 15!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ wtf??? abe kya kar raha hai tu?  mad or what??


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 29, 2009)

yes..i'm going mad bcoz no one seems ready 3 play at ANY time.
well,dat felt good...i released ma inner emoticons...oops emotions(btw,is da LR-300 better dan da M4..i've played wit both,dont really find ny diff:)
BTW ask krow abt yesterday at da irc..u'll no abt my madddness


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah well Mr. ApoCalypse, you need to control a bit. If someone reports your post, you may be banned. Don't spoil this thread with useless oversmileying. 

@Krazzy yes he went really mad at the IRC. I was going to put it in the topic but then I banned you know who for a while


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 29, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> yes..i'm going mad bcoz no one seems ready 3 play at ANY time.
> well,dat felt good...i released ma inner emoticons...oops emotions(btw,is da LR-300 better dan da M4..i've played wit both,dont really find ny diff:)
> BTW ask krow abt yesterday at da irc..u'll no abt my madddness


Can u frame your sentence in correct spelling and proper english? its quite difficult to read through your post   and don't grow overexcited and spam this forum with ur meaningless smileys..

Well, the developer says that LR300=M4..I mean both are same just the difference of sound, but many gamers say that they "feel" different in using guns..

Asking me? then let me explain(*this is just from my view/experience*)..M4 has SOME less spread if u hit 6-8 bullets than LR300 but after 8 bullets, spread magnify in long range..but in case of LR300, its has SOME more spread if u hit 6-8 bullets than M4 but after 8 bullets spread magnify in somewhat short range than that of M4...Hope I'm clear..


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry krow and everyone.its just that i am like that.actually i am a very shy and 'chup' type of person but i like to express myself like Apoc sometimes,like i have 2 personalities,one mohit,the shy one,the other apoc,the expressive(explodive) one.and no, i did'nt understand you krazzy.is the spelling okay, krazzy sirji(waitaminit, i can fell apoc comin!)oh, here i go again!wat da hell man eenglis lavers!DANG!
howz dem apples!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 29, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> i did'nt understand you krazzy.


err.. In simple language(as u didnt understood), in small burst M4 is better but in some prolonged fire LR300 is better..so gun depends upon ur gamestyle...  Just go for LR300+Silencer+Laser in TDM server and LR300+Silencer is TS matches..  
Chal mein bhi kuch din ke liye tere style mein kilhunga


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Nov 30, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^Yo! Yo! waasup? Long time re
> 
> */connect snip
> *



Ya long time.....missing UrT....


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah thoda masti to confuse...i knew dat for people who keep pressin da button for more time shud use LR,but economical killers"its better to kill with one bullet than 20 knife strokes"-Cain(for those living under a rock,its da first killer of biblical times)
(just jokin)Shud use M4


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 2, 2009)

@ApoCalypse 123478
Hmmm, let me tell u, how u should fire using LR300(note:this is totally from my experience/this is the way i fire)
*Close Encounter = Spam
Short Range = Burst 5-8
Medium Range = Burst 3-5
Long Range = Burst 2*


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out the 24x7 server which I've created.

Edit:

You guys will have to wait for 2-3 more days. I'm facing ADSL issues and moreover, MTNL will be giving me a Static IP most probably.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 3, 2009)

@ico

1. Server crashed after 15 minutes(after u left).. 
2. Wiseman, Spertanz, Me and G&P very really enjoying..pretty nice server..no lag at all..  
3. G&P said u joined Tg-|...lolwut??


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

Server didn't crash...The laptop went on battery and then on stand-by automatically, I don't know why.


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 4, 2009)

yo long range only use burst 1,2 only if needed, like shot-Half sec-shot and so on
@ico: wats da IP ?


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2009)

^ Get New List.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 5, 2009)

Gagan Hosting....
/connect 59.178.178.178


----------



## icecool (Dec 12, 2009)

@Krazzy
Check out the screenies


*img693.imageshack.us/img693/4960/shot0097.th.jpg

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/1507/shot0098.th.jpg

BTW Krazzy this is my cousin's account so there's no need to report, OK?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ lolwut? U think u better than me..rofl!!!
and whats this Speed: Running? Speed: Sprinting!!  Hack?  Aimbot ON thi kya??
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/2614/shot0097g.th.jpg


----------



## icecool (Dec 12, 2009)

^Nah just posted the screenies

BTW the speed thing is a script i use just like this one
*forums.urbanterror.net/topic/15592...age__view__findpost__p__217890__fromsearch__1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ Thats not a script! Can u give me?? I know its hack...


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

Can you stop this useless discussion ffs?


----------



## toofan (Dec 20, 2009)

What happened to my Once fav. thread.

I think I had to be regular here again.


----------



## dHr (Dec 28, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Seriously they say or not but ico,fragula,klaw,joe and some other dislike me..they didnt said this to me but i know this...i just want to say them that i have changed i have changed forgive me forgive me....



still crying?
are yar stop it man!
its alright! be positive!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my UrT friends..


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 30, 2009)

merry christmas and a happy new decade...keep on blowing heads off wit accuracy...my new year resolution is to improve ma accuracy..wats ur guys??btw please post which server r each of u guys most likely 2 b playin on and wen...mine is wtf noobsyboobsy heaven.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year to Everyone!


Can anyone get up here?
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/8122/shot0077i.th.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jan 10, 2010)

*weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

meh, ima kinda back ... or not... now addicted to cs and urt 

still the old medic ... but diff. alias 



p.s. i dont hax now


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 10, 2010)

Aspire said:


> Happy New Year to Everyone!
> 
> 
> Can anyone get up here?
> *img132.imageshack.us/img132/8122/shot0077i.th.jpg




use low gravity for getting up ther



btw how to run urt in windows7...am getting error regarding opengl
i get
"could not get opengl subsystem"


----------



## hsr (Jan 10, 2010)

^^ that is probably due to wrong drivers, if i am right you must be using an nvidia card.
myself is running urt on a windows 7 x64 RC 
update to the latest drivers is not the solution, but getting a stable release is !!
get the drivers from the nvidia website (strictly the 64 bit version, if you are on it), never update it via windows update and you will 100% solve the issue.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 10, 2010)

> use low gravity for getting up ther


You cant get there up via Low Grav......
Try it?

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

BTW I have stopped playing UrT now


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## azzu (Jan 10, 2010)

hey guys just started playin UrT these days and iam addicted (probably its the only and best game which my sys can run now  )
iam still a noob guys any suggetions 
and if any one playin ill be delighted to able to play with u guys


----------



## Aspire (Jan 11, 2010)

Ask Krazzy the Gyan Guru or just check Previous Pages.


----------



## karmanya (Jan 11, 2010)

Does ico's server still exist? I've been playing for the last couple of days,  Can't say I'm very good, but like playing with the psg1. I mostly play on the best ping vs players ratio i can find.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all.  I go by the name of Bullet500. btw, add *[DF]* in front of your names so that we can identify each other.

You guys should try playing on *Clan |tR| servers.* 

Press ~ to open up the console, and then */connect 61.125.195.20* for the Team DM server.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2010)

azzu said:


> hey guys just started playin UrT these days and iam addicted (probably its the only and best game which my sys can run now  )
> iam still a noob guys any suggetions
> and if any one playin ill be delighted to able to play with u guys


The main keyword is "Practice"..  Thats the ONLY way to rule this game! Yea, i should say "ONLY"..  And _dekha_ I said u that u will like this game... xD

You guys should try playing on *-VA- TDM Arena*... Really *low ping for Indians* there.. It's a *24x7 server* just like |tR|... 

Press ~ to open up the console, and then */connect 61.92.20.209:27960* for the -VA- TDM Arena.. 

Bullet500, Krazzy, Toofan and many other guys play there...


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2010)

VA server is generally empty.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ Agreed! But still 30% time, we have players over there.. Anyways, if we take initiative and play there and do a bit of promotion of this server then we can turn out that server into our old RSA Server, which will in turn give us benefit as we get low pings. 
We have a chance to get back our RSA Server, but it mostly depends how we utilize this server.. Clearly, if there will be less players around there then it will not last for days....


----------



## DarkDante (Jan 16, 2010)

yessssss! back frm NCC camp and playin like crazy(not Krazzy, i play diffrently) an hell wat a rush!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 17, 2010)

Guyzz Today is My Bday !! So thought to tell u if u all r busy 

Bye Catch u laterzzz.... Xams going on so will start playing Urt after Feb 02


----------



## DarkDante (Jan 17, 2010)

happy b'day bhaiya!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy B'day Hustler! Okay, let me shoot some SMS to ur phone..


----------



## toofan (Jan 17, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123898


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2010)

91fps.


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

Come and play now!!!


----------



## Aspire (Feb 17, 2010)

^Where???????


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Server is down!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2010)

*ut4_dust2_v2* - The best map ever for Urban Terror (of course after Riyadh)

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/8023/shot0001r.th.jpg
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/5869/shot0007de.th.jpg
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/4724/shot0006d.th.jpg
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/6986/shot0005uvc.th.jpg
*img693.imageshack.us/img693/2540/shot0004p.th.jpg
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4550/shot0003zmn.th.jpg
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5430/shot0002fh.th.jpg


----------



## Aspire (Feb 19, 2010)

ut4_dust_v2 Rocks in Bomb!!!!

Minidust would be great in Survivor!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2010)

^ yup!!!

Dust 2 = EPIC map in Bomb.


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 23, 2010)

/connect 59.180.32.0


----------



## Aspire (Feb 26, 2010)

@Krazzy Warrior
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/1507/shot0098.th.jpg
Kuch yad aaya?


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 5, 2010)

get ur urb@n Terr0r psasp0rt now UrbanTerror.info 
0therwise aspire wud t@ke them   
fr0m his sig


----------



## Aspire (Mar 5, 2010)

^Th@nx f0r telling th3m!!!!  

I @lr3@dy t00k APPLEJUICE!


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2010)

1mbps Upload for me now.


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 20, 2010)

****!NOOOOOOOOOOO!Damn!......i deleted da damn folder were UrT wuz kept! NOOOOOOO! now i hv 2 wait 8 more hours! NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2010)

Yippee!!!!! 512 Upload/Download


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 22, 2010)

YEsssss! Downloaded it!btw, any idea which color tac goggles shud be used in smoky areas?i use yellow as it seems the most cleared up.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 23, 2010)

^you could try CYAN ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 23, 2010)

BTW what benefit does a guy get by using tactical goggles and in what kind of games/maps ?


----------



## Aspire (Mar 23, 2010)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/327/shot0121bj.th.jpg

Both the Teammate and enemy show up similarly so it is a little difficult to recoganise the enemy and shoot but if you check the minimap and play a little carefully you can easily get the benefits.

BTW They also let you see through smoke, fog, mist etc.

They are quite useful in large maps or when all the noobs of your team are smoking the base and the best places to get kills.

But if you get used to TACs, it will be really difficult to play without them


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 23, 2010)

yeh, teammates and enemys do show up as da same, but if u try and aim upon ur teammate, den his name wud show up.so just shoot at moving human shaped objects which dont popup names wen aimed at.They are EXTREMELY useful in smoky areas 4 for fast and easy frags.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW what benefit does a guy get by using tactical goggles and in what kind of games/maps ?


No benefit imho.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm so would you play in ut4_blizzard without TACs?


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2010)

^ yes. I've done that always.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 24, 2010)

^ok.....


---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

^ok.....


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 25, 2010)

Aspire, samajh. dis is ico we're talkin about.and btw, pls suggest sum good servers to play in.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi to everyone, its been a long time aye. After a long span of time, I saw Bullet500 on my clan's server. Felt good to see TDF guys still playing. Just dropped in to say Hi to you guys.

Btw, anyone wanna host now?


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll actually not be able to host this week. From next week, surely.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi! Just wanted to ask one ques., is it possible to play Urban Terror in Win7?....mine is showing some OpenGL errors while executing....please reply....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all!! D_J, it's working fine on Win7!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

^ I don't have a gfx card...and I searched on google about it...and found that it is a resolution problem and I have to edit the q3config file for that...but there is none. Here's the screenshot... *tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2lax0s3&s=5


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

The _q3config.cfg_ file is inside the _'q3ut4' _folder in your UrT installation directory.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Ya, i know that...but it is created once the game is started...the details of the my game settings gets stored but in my case, the game itself is not running so that file is not created.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here, download my config file. It's attached. Dunno if this works, but worth a try.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, just rename the extension back to CFG.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Wait! i am downloading the Intel GMA driver for win 7. If this doesn't work i will do that..

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

@Klaw: That file didn't work....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Eh?? You're still getting the same error? Try changing the res in the file.


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 1, 2010)

i pl@yed with dHr yesterd@y. 

urb@n terr0r is BEST....


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 1, 2010)

Eh, DJ, m'boy, we dont need no gfx cards for UrT, itz working $hit fine on ma old goddarn sytem, wid integrated gfx, and a friggin' ol Intel C2D E4500@2.20 Ghz.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

*/connect gagan.homelinux.com*


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2010)

*The most powerful handgun in the world is coming to Urban Terror!*
Mister Bean is finished with the work on the .44 Magnum and we are proud to announce that it will be included in the next release of Urban Terror. 

Think loud, accurate, and lots of power!

*www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/news/2010//magnum44_1_thumb.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/news/2010//magnum44_2_thumb.jpg *www.urbanterror.info/files/static/images/news/2010//magnum44_3_thumb.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Now thats a "SR8 of the handguns."


----------



## Aspire (Apr 13, 2010)

How many sideguns are they gonna introduce??

They're ruining UrT


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool.

I've even heard that DE will have 14 bullets instead of 7. If it damage rate, speed and accuracy remains the same then it will become a deadly weapon.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2010)

DE will have 7.


----------



## DarkDante (May 8, 2010)

aw,heck.resumed playing today afta a HELL lotta time and am so goddarn' rusty!!!
BTw-this thread is dead.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 14, 2010)

Had 30 kill streak today at -VA- BOMB Server against good players.. 

This thread is dead.. :/ Where are the old players?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2010)

^^


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2010)

Bullet500.


----------



## dHr (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys sup?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 19, 2010)

Can anyone give me a link to download minidust map?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont think minidust is released in Urban Terror yet


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2010)

yea, it isn't released.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay..

I messed with my pc last day, and now when i try to open UrT i get the following error:-


> ioQ3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
> ----- FS_Startup -----
> Going through search path...
> 
> ...


I don't want to download UrT again... :/ Any solution?? I can't even find default.cfg file in my UrT folder.. Can anyone upload default.cfg file for me plz...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2010)

Its in the zpak


```
//This file sets the default values when there's not an excisting q3config.cfg.
//Typically, it will only be loaded the first time the game is played.
//After that, the game will use what is in the q3config.cfg...

// There are multiple ways to set a variable.
// set = sets a cvar but doesn't save it in your q3config.cfg when used interactively
// seta = sets a cvar and flags it as archive to save in your q3config.cfg
// sets = sets a cvar and flags it as server info to be displayed by server browsers
// setu = sets a cvar and flags it as user info

unbindall

//BINDINGS

bind ~ "toggleconsole"
bind ` "toggleconsole"
bind TAB "+scores"
bind SPACE "+moveup"
bind - "ut_weapdrop"
bind _ "ut_weapdrop"
bind 1 "ut_weaptoggle knife"
bind 2 "ut_weaptoggle grenade"
bind 3 "ut_weaptoggle sidearm"
bind 4 "ut_weaptoggle secondary"
bind 5 "ut_weaptoggle primary"
bind 6 "ut_weaptoggle bomb"
bind = "ut_itemdrop"
bind + "ut_itemdrop"
bind [ "ut_itemprev"
bind ] "ut_itemnext"
bind a "+moveleft"
bind c "+movedown"
bind d "+moveright"
bind e "+button8"
bind m "maptoggle"
bind n "+button3"
bind p "ut_itemuse"
bind q "+button6"
bind r "+button5"
bind s "+back"
bind t "messagemode"
bind u "ui_radio"
bind w "+forward"
bind y "messagemode2"
bind CTRL "+button7"
bind SHIFT "+speed"
bind F1 "vote yes"
bind F2 "vote no"
seta record_demo_start "set record_demo vstr record_demo_stop; recorddemo"
seta record_demo_stop "set record_demo vstr record_demo_start; stoprecord"
seta record_demo "vstr record_demo_start"
bind F3 "ut_radio 1 1" // Affirmative
bind F4 "ut_radio 1 2" // Negative
bind F5 "ut_radio 3 3 Requesting medic. Status: $health" // Medic @ location
bind F6 "ut_radio 5 1 Enemy spotted at $crosshair // Enemy @ crosshair
bind F7 "ut_radio 7 2" // I'm going for the flag
bind F8 "ut_radio 5 5" // Incoming
bind F9 "ut_radio 2 6" // Requesting backup
bind F10 "ut_radio 9 9" // Thanks
bind F11 "play sound/misc/kcaction.wav;screenshotjpeg;ut_echo ^1Screenshot^7 taken."
bind F12 "vstr record_demo"
bind MOUSE2 "ut_zoomin"
bind MOUSE3 "ut_zoomreset"
bind MWHEELDOWN "weapprev"
bind MWHEELUP "weapnext"

//SETTINGS FOR CLIENT
seta win_fastmodechange "1"
seta cl_alttab "1"
seta in_mouse "-1"
seta name "New_UrT_Player"
set password ""
set rconpassword ""
seta s_volume "0.8"
seta s_musicvolume "0.5"
seta s_khz "22"
seta s_doppler "1"
seta racered "2"
seta raceblue "2"
seta weapmodes_save "00000110220000020002"
seta com_hunkmegs "256"
seta com_maxfps "85"
seta rate "8000"
seta cl_maxpackets "30"
seta cl_packetdup "1"
seta ut_timenudge "0"
seta r_picmip "0"
seta r_gamma "1.2"
seta r_displayrefresh "0"
seta r_mode "4"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_swapinterval "0"
seta r_colorbits "32"
seta r_texturebits "32"
seta r_texturemode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST"
seta r_ext_compressed_textures "0"
set r_overbrightbits "0"
set r_mapoverbrightbits "0"
seta com_introplayed "1"
seta ui_browserShowPB "2"
seta ui_browserShowBE "2"
seta ui_netsource "2"
seta ui_joingametype "0"
seta ui_netgametype "0"
seta ui_browsershowfull "1"
seta ui_browsershowempty "1"
seta ui_browserSortKey "4"
seta ui_browserSortDir "0"
seta cg_scopering "2"
seta cg_fov "90"
seta cg_drawfps "1"
seta cg_drawtimer "1"
seta cg_lagometer "1"
seta cg_speedo "0"
seta cg_nvg "0"
seta cg_sfxBreathing "1"
seta cg_autorecordmatch "1"
seta cl_drawclock "0"
seta cl_allowdownload "0"
seta cl_autodownload "1"
seta cg_autoscreenshot "0"
seta cg_drawcrosshair "4"
seta cg_crosshairsize "20"
seta cg_crosshairrgb "1 1 1 1"
seta cg_crosshairfriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_scopeRGB "0 0 0 1"
seta cg_scopefriendrgb "1 0 0 1"
seta cg_scopePSG "0"
seta cg_scopeg36 "0"
seta cg_scopesr8 "0"
seta cg_maparrowscale "3.0"
seta cg_mapalpha "0.7"
seta cg_mappos "1"
seta cg_mapsize "150"
seta cg_maptoggle "1"
seta cg_drawteamoverlayscores "1"
seta cg_drawteamoverlay "1"
seta cg_crosshairnamessize "0.3"
seta cg_crosshairnamestype "3"
seta cg_drawcrosshairnames "1"
seta cg_drawteamscores "1"
seta cg_visibleBleeding "5"
seta cg_sfxShowDamage "1"
seta cg_hitsound "0"
seta cg_rgb "128 128 128"
seta funred ""
seta funblue ""
seta cg_sfxParticles "1"
seta cg_sfxSurfaceImpacts "1"
bind mouse1 kill
seta cg_marktotaltime "5000"
seta cg_chatTime "4000"
seta cg_msgTime "4000"
seta cg_chatHeight "4"
seta cg_drawHands "1"
seta cg_autoradio "0"
seta cg_novoicechats "0"
seta cg_teamchatsonly "0"
seta cg_gunsize "0"
seta cg_showbullethits "2"
seta cg_hudweaponinfo "2"
seta cg_sfxbrasstime "5000"
seta cg_predictitems "0"
seta r_dynamiclight "1"
seta cg_optimize "1"
seta cg_physics "1"
seta s_useopenal "0"
seta cl_battleye "0"
seta sv_battleye "0"

//SETTINGS FOR SERVER
seta sv_allowdownload "0"
seta g_matchmode "0"
set g_gametype "0"
seta sv_maxclients "12"
set sv_pure "1"
seta sv_floodprotect "0"
seta g_warmup "15"
seta g_motd "Urban Terror, Presented by FrozenSand"
seta sv_joinmessage "Welcome to Urban Terror 4.0"
seta capturelimit "0"
seta sv_hostname "New Unnamed Server"
seta sv_strictauth "0"
seta g_followstrict "0"
seta fraglimit "0"
seta timelimit "0"
seta g_cahtime "60"
//sv_master1 = reserved for game engine
seta sv_master2 "master.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_master3 "master2.urbanterror.net"
seta sv_master4 "master.quake3arena.com"
seta sv_master5 ""
set bot_enable "0"
seta g_swaproles "0"
seta g_roundtime "3"
seta g_bombexplodetime "40"
seta g_bombdefusetime "10"
seta g_flagreturntime "30"
seta g_hotpotato "2"
seta g_waverespawns "1"
seta g_redwave "15"
seta g_bluewave "15"
seta g_respawndelay "8"
seta g_respawnprotection "2"
seta g_suddendeath "1"
seta g_maxrounds "0"
seta g_antiwarp "1"
seta g_antiwarptol "50"
seta g_friendlyfire "1"
seta g_teamforcebalance "1"
seta g_maxteamkills "2"
seta g_allowvote "0"
seta g_mapcycle "mapcycle.txt"
seta g_log "games.log"
set g_password ""
seta g_armbands "1"
```


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 20, 2010)

Copied the whole thing in a notepad and saved it as default.cfg and placed it in q3ut4 folder..

Now when i try to run the game it gives an error..:-


> *VM_Create on UI failed*


Awwww. Any solution apart from re-installing?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 20, 2010)

wer are the niaaaaaaaasss


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2010)

Just reinstall.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2010)

tune installer Shift Del kar diya kya?


----------



## ReaperX (Jun 21, 2010)

haiii. this be reaperx speaking


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2010)

hello  this is me.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2010)

Reinstalled..  



ReaperX said:


> haiii. this be reaperx speaking


----------



## ReaperX (Jun 26, 2010)

I need some help with the server , I don't really know what the problem is , but is someone willing to teamshare with me and see on my computer what is wrong

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

My UrT is from my MacOSX  transported to here , but it still works


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

i owned -Va-karn's sorry ass...he thinks i cheat.


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2010)

well, I used to love that server once.  May be they don't like getting owned by unknowns. In reality, you are an older player than them.


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2010)

Bhai logo kya chal raha hai. yaar ye photography  Urban Terror to nahi chuda paayi magar Urban Terror ka thread jaroor chuda diya. Hope you all will be fine. Bully aaj kal khelne nahi aate.


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

^^ khelne ka time nahi abh.


----------



## dHr (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys sup?after long time huh!?


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to setup an online server of UT...me and a few of my neighbours wanted to play at night for a couple of hours.  
i have a DLink glb802c modem and a bsnl 512kbps conn.
Can i start a server?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

legendary_noob said:


> Can anyone tell me how to setup an online server of UT...me and a few of my neighbours wanted to play at night for a couple of hours.
> i have a DLink glb802c modem and a bsnl 512kbps conn.
> Can i start a server?
> Thanks in advance


You need to make your desired changes in the *UrbanTerror/q3ut4/server.cfg *file and then open *UrbanTerror/ioUrTded.exe* and type *exec server.cfg

*You might also need to port forward 27960 from your modem's page.


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 3, 2010)

can you please explain...i'm a complete noob at this 

i also get this after exec server.cfg


```
ioq3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000_assets.pk3 (7933 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000.pk3 (99 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut_sumo.pk3 (16 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut_pacman.pk3 (39 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut_iran.pk3 (52 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_vypla.pk3 (393 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_thewall.pk3 (32 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_terrorism4.pk3 (128 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_terrorism3.pk3 (145 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_sliema.pk3 (335 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_roma_b23.pk3 (79 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_ricochet.pk3 (154 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_reykjavik.pk3 (79 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_remington.pk3 (39 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_rabbit_1z.pk3 (120 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_paris_v2.pk3 (277 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_paris_v1.pk3 (278 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_orbital_sl.pk3 (260 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_orbital.pk3 (260 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_orb3.pk3 (39 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_odisea.pk3 (36 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_lolwtf.pk3 (30 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_house.pk3 (36 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_he_tennis_v0.1.pk3 (4 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_dutcherjumps_b1v4.pk3 (88 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_dust2_v2.pk3 (31 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_commune.pk3 (175 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_chiroptera.pk3 (94 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_blizzard.pk3 (106 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_blitzkrieg.pk3 (106 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\EvilCage.pk3 (75 files)
F:\UrbanTerror/q3ut4

----------------------
11538 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
execing q3config.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:27961
Hostname: noob-PC
IP: 117.203.196.106
IP: 192.168.1.3
net_port will be changed upon restarting.
execing server.cfg
sv_maxclients will be changed upon restarting.
g_gametype will be changed upon restarting.
------ Server Initialization ------
Server: ut4_casa
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000_assets.pk3 (7933 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\zpak000.pk3 (99 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut_sumo.pk3 (16 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut_pacman.pk3 (39 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut_iran.pk3 (52 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_vypla.pk3 (393 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_thewall.pk3 (32 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_terrorism4.pk3 (128 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_terrorism3.pk3 (145 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_sliema.pk3 (335 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_roma_b23.pk3 (79 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_ricochet.pk3 (154 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_reykjavik.pk3 (79 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_remington.pk3 (39 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_rabbit_1z.pk3 (120 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_paris_v2.pk3 (277 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_paris_v1.pk3 (278 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_orbital_sl.pk3 (260 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_orbital.pk3 (260 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_orb3.pk3 (39 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_odisea.pk3 (36 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_lolwtf.pk3 (30 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_house.pk3 (36 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_he_tennis_v0.1.pk3 (4 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_dutcherjumps_b1v4.pk3 (88 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_dust2_v2.pk3 (31 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_commune.pk3 (175 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_chiroptera.pk3 (94 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_blizzard.pk3 (106 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\ut4_blitzkrieg.pk3 (106 files)
F:\UrbanTerror\q3ut4\EvilCage.pk3 (75 files)
F:\UrbanTerror/q3ut4

----------------------
23076 files in pk3 files
Loading vm file vm/qagame.qvm...
VM file qagame compiled to 1870844 bytes of code
qagame loaded in 34524832 bytes on the hunk
------- Game Initialization -------
gamename: q3ut4
gamedate: Dec 21 2007
------------------------------------------------------------
InitGame: \sv_allowdownload\0\g_matchmode\0\g_gametype\4\sv_maxclients\12\sv_flo
odprotect\1\g_warmup\15\capturelimit\0\sv_hostname\Chaarlog's Server\g_followstr
ict\1\fraglimit\10\timelimit\20\g_cahtime\60\g_swaproles\0\g_roundtime\3\g_bombe
xplodetime\40\g_bombdefusetime\10\g_hotpotato\2\g_waverespawns\0\g_redwave\15\g_
bluewave\15\g_respawndelay\8\g_suddendeath\1\g_maxrounds\0\g_friendlyfire\0\g_al
lowvote\536871039\g_armbands\1\g_deadchat\1\g_survivorrule\0\g_gear\0\g_maxGameC
lients\0\dmflags\0\sv_minRate\0\sv_maxRate\0\sv_minPing\0\sv_maxPing\0\sv_dlURL\
urbanterror.net\version\ioq3 1.35urt win-x86 Dec 20 2007\protocol\68\mapname\ut4
_casa\sv_privateClients\0\ Admin\chaarlog\ Email\chaarlog@gmail.com\gamename\q3u
t4\g_needpass\0\g_enableDust\0\g_enableBreath\0\g_antilagvis\0\g_survivor\1\g_en
ablePrecip\0\g_modversion\4.1
Warmup:
2 teams with 346 entities
-----------------------------------
Opened log botlib.log
------- BotLib Initialization -------
loaded weapons.c
loaded items.c
loaded syn.c
loaded rnd.c
loaded match.c
^3Warning: file rchat.c, line 635: variables from the match template(s) could be
 invalid when outputting one of the chat messages
^3Warning: file rchat.c, line 1242: variables from the match template(s) could b
e invalid when outputting one of the chat messages
loaded rchat.c
------------ Map Loading ------------
trying to load maps/ut4_casa.aas
loaded maps/ut4_casa.aas
found 2 level items
-------------------------------------
16 UT bots parsed
54 arenas parsed
AAS initialized.
-----------------------------------
Hitch warning: 1061 msec frame time
Resolving master.urbanterror.net
master.urbanterror.net resolved to 94.23.208.65:27950
Sending heartbeat to master.urbanterror.net
Resolving master2.urbanterror.net
master2.urbanterror.net resolved to 94.23.208.65:27950
Sending heartbeat to master2.urbanterror.net
Resolving master.quake3arena.com
master.quake3arena.com resolved to 192.246.40.56:27950
Sending heartbeat to master.quake3arena.com
☺
```


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

^ your server has been hosted.  Please replace it with this which I have made for you: *rapidshare.com/files/422849820/server.cfg

Now use *ioUrbanTerror.exe* to play the game. If you want to connect to your own server, click on Play Online and then switch to Local list. (you'll see Internet written in the bottom of the game's screen, click on it, it will change to Favorites, then click again, it will change to Local.) Connect to it.

Go to www.showip.com - (ro) and get your IP address. After that, give it to your friends an tell them to start the game, open console by pressing ~ and type */connect <ipaddress>*


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 3, 2010)

i have a little problem..i invited a couple of players to join me but we all get disconnected,after a minute or so. it says server disconnected. is a 512kbps connection enough?


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 4, 2010)

no reply?!


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2010)

512kbps is more than enough.

Were you guys able to play? 

Server only gets disconnected when you close the process of ioUrTded.exe.


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 4, 2010)

it got closed automatically...i dont know how

yes we were able to play for a couple of mins.


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 6, 2010)

iourtded.exe closes automatically while playing...i dont know the reasons.

i'm embarrassed by that,daily.


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2010)

hmm...are you playing with bots?

Try reinstall Windows then.


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 7, 2010)

no, i dont play with bots enabled


----------



## Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

okay...try this...this time you will be hosting without *ioUrTded.exe.*

Open ioUrbanTerror.exe,press ~ and type /exec server.cfg..go to www.showip.com - (ro) and give your IP to your friends.

Just beware if you close your game this time server will also close.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 7, 2010)

I used to play this game a lot. Now I am waiting for the version 4.2 so I can start again.


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 8, 2010)

Joker said:


> okay...try this...this time you will be hosting without *ioUrTded.exe.*
> 
> Open ioUrbanTerror.exe,press ~ and type /exec server.cfg..go to www.showip.com - (ro) and give your IP to your friends.
> 
> Just beware if you close your game this time server will also close.




i just did it and after i was shot a couple of times...the game hung and it showed that iourbanterror.exe has stopped working

i have an intel c2q q6600 with 3 gb ram and an nvidia gfx card


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2010)

Use a fresh installation of the game then. Perhaps those extra maps are causing problem.


----------



## legendary_noob (Oct 9, 2010)

ico said:


> Use a fresh installation of the game then. Perhaps those extra maps are causing problem.



HOLY **** IT WORKED..i did a fresh install...and it worked.

@ ICO & JOKER...Thanks for replying


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2010)

I should have suggested this to you the first day itself.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 16, 2010)

can it be played on lan any game like cs cz that can be played on lan ..


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

bkpeerless said:


> can it be played on lan any game like cs cz that can be played on lan ..


yes...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2010)

@ico Do you still play Urban Terror? I downloaded it again. Wanna give it another go.  If you do, please let me know about the server and timings. 

If possible, please PM me your mobile number.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @ico Do you still play Urban Terror? I downloaded it again. Wanna give it another go.  If you do, please let me know about the server and timings.
> 
> If possible, please PM me your mobile number.


*-VA- Bomb Arena 1*

Ping should be between 120 to 170ms. Anytime and everytime.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2010)

Team Deathmatch?


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Team Deathmatch?


Bomb.

No one plays Team Deathmatch in Asia now. We had Clan |tR| TDM Japan, but no one plays there now.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 4, 2010)

its been long since i logged in.....is there any new server in asia?


gagan u r the admin now? wow


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

-VA- bomb arena....

it rocks


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

i love this game like hell!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone up for tonight?


----------



## azzu (Nov 20, 2010)

^ me me me...


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

i am also ready 2 play tonight.... tell me the time and server!


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 1, 2011)

~update~

Hey guys...there is a new Team Death Match urban terror server, hosted at Delhi by wildcats clan, pings are around 70ms for me.

Their site
wildcatsclan.net


Anyone can play on this server, but need to follow their server rules
Rules
Main Page - WildCats Clan Wiki


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

btw, Urban Terror 4.1.1 has been released and it is nothing more than extra maps included by default. It breaks compatibility with Urban Terror 4.1 servers.


----------



## manu somasekhar (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Guys ,
I wanna join you.Tell me how to so that i can have head shots


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Bump!

Urban Terror 4.1.1 ---> ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/full_install/linux_or_mac/UrbanTerror411.zip


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

manu somasekhar said:


> Hi Guys ,
> I wanna join you.Tell me how to so that i can have head shots



Lots and lots and lots of practice. No shortcuts to success.

Practice for 6 hours a day for a month and you will be ready. Dont play any other game during this period.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 11, 2011)

^Do you play? Which server? Your nick? 

btw, Urban Terror HD Alpha is out
Urban Terror Docs : Downloads : Urban Terror

For those who don't know, UrT HD is the successor to UrT 4.1
Expect some bugs since it is alpha.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2011)

i miss this game n my rig....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

lets start this game again
i heard a lot about this game
and the good thing is that many tdf members are familiar with this and active participation can be seen
just do reply about your views
PS:I'm playing it first time


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to play it a lot before. I too wanna play it again.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2011)

also please mention which version do you have
i have 4.1 version on my hdd
and the latest one i guess is 4.1.1


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 17, 2011)

i don't have any version currently but i'll download it.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 27, 2011)

When did the Version 4.1.1 come out? I must be having the older version too thats why I couldn't find any servers yesterday. And what happened to the Version 4.2 that was promised a long time ago?


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

You can connect to 4.1.1 servers using UrT 4.1.

Urban Terror 4.2 aka Urban Terror HD is in public "alpha"


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Baccilus I remember you from UrT sessions, am I right ?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 27, 2011)

So the 4.2 seems to be close now. I only found servers with 350+ pings yesterday.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

Urban Terror 4.2 aka HD isn't close. It will still take more than a year!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2011)

Guys, just installed Urban Terror 4.1 (without complete map pack)

anyone up for a session of FPS  :  ?


----------



## baccilus (May 9, 2011)

I try to play this everyday without success. Either there are no servers or the servers with decent latency (<200ms) are completely empty.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Either there are no servers or the servers with decent latency (<200ms) are completely empty.


 try a server named www. fallinangel .com

Its great. Uses custom maps. I find servers with 400ms sometimes but problem is that they're always empty


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I try to play this everyday without success. Either there are no servers or the servers with decent latency (<200ms) are completely empty.



use gametracker.com to find servers for games
for UrT, choose locations--> australia/Europe countires/U.S.

btw do tell me if anyone wants to have a session


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

The lower the ping, the better it is. You can't play this game above 350ms ping.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

come on guys ..lets have a session on weekends
only fellow TDF members
it would be fun....


----------



## baccilus (May 10, 2011)

I am in. But there I hope there are enough people and a good server to play on.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Ok. @piyush I wanna play too. Lets meet on facebook tommorow. Say 10 am?
Any one else up for a game ? Try to leave your fb links.

we will either meet on fb or in the irc ok?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

i'll be there at irc...make sure you are there too


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> i'll be there at irc...make sure you are
> there too


 Will be there  
What type of match? Ctf? Team dm?


any one else interested?


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Will be there
> What type of match? Ctf? Team dm?
> 
> 
> any one else interested?



just be there and we'll decide it there
and may be other members on irc will join too(there are some who are up for the session)


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

I'll be there if my download completes by night.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 11, 2011)

Hey, i am in too.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

all right. I'll see if I can host today.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

Sounds Great! But will Urban Terror run on my system's specifications?


> *Operating System*
> MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
> 
> *CPU
> ...


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

@ Sygeek
Yes it will run.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2011)

It will run @sygeek

to all who want to play, hit digits irc at around 10 am
the game was also given in March 2009 dvd.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> to all who want to play, hit digits irc at around 10 am
> the game was also given in March 2009 dvd.


Goddammit. you should have told me this earlier downloaded the game just now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> Goddammit. you should have told me
> this earlier downloaded the game just
> now.


 Lol sorry  
But its good coz you also got all the custom maps as well


I have a bad piece of news, there's no electricity here! Damn!
Waiting for it to be back

Everyone pls post you're nicks here so that if I'm late I can search for it and play.
If password also is used pls post it here


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2011)

just enter here

freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)

all the details will be given here
session will start @ 11 most probably
but we'll be there at "*webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow" at 10am


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2011)

I just reached there after somehow someway electricity came back


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Haha. My first day. Complete fun.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2011)

What a session. Complete fun and insanity. No lag today ..phew


Waiting for the next


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Waiting for the next


Yeah same here. Hope its soon.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Sygeek
> Yes it will run.


Great, I'll just get done with the download tonight and maybe I can join you guys (for the next match) .


----------



## Piyush (May 11, 2011)

anyone interested do post your comment here only so that we can arrange next session
todays session was pretty good
waiting for more replies to arrange next one


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

_OffTopic Comment_
Anyone aware of S4 League here? It was pretty famous in our IRC channel. I use to play it with other irc users, but after I left IRC, I slowly quit playing S4 League too.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

Dammit, i missed the last session. Gonna check this thread every hour tomorrow so that i don't miss next one.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> Dammit, i missed the last session. Gonna check this thread every hour tomorrow so that i don't miss next one.



just log in here
freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)

enter nick ,captcha and connect
we all discuss here about our sessions


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

hey man, when is the next session??


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, where is the server located? I play from Chennai , g36 specialist


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

@all
the next session would be tomorrow
will confirm the timings tonight

*btw do post the time when you are free so that we can arrange a session in which max players can join*

PS. no problem of server
all guys do get good pings as the server is located in either delhi or south india


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

*/connect gagan.homelinux.com*

type that in your console.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh , a linux box. That should be efficient. I should be free tomorrow at 9 pm roughly , assuming I get back early from work.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

In case of any disconnection i.e. my ADSL signal going down. Just wait for 2-3 minutes and connect to gagan.homelinux.com again. Wait for the DynDNS to get refreshed.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

So whats the time for tomorrow's session guys???
Guys who are interested come here at around 10:30 will discuss the details.
Digit IRC


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2011)

I think I may not be able to make it tommorow 
So please post the server details here or post a visitor message in my page.

Hope I make it


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> I think I may not be able to make it tommorow
> So please post the server details here or post a visitor message in my page.
> 
> Hope I make it


ico already did.


			
				ico said:
			
		

> */connect gagan.homelinux.com*
> 
> type that in your console.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. Missed it before.

Regarding time, prefer it to be tommorow morning.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2011)

Server is on. If you want to join now, then you can.


----------



## sygeek (May 12, 2011)

No, not morning please. How about evening, cause that's when I wake up.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

i am free pretty much the whole day tommorow.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys, are we playing Urban Terror 4.1 or 4.1.1 ?


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, are we playing Urban Terror 4.1 or 4.1.1 ?


Its 4.1.......


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2011)

4.1 and 4.1.1 are same. Only difference is 4.1.1 has most of custom maps as default.
Those maps are downloadable by 4.1 users before a match.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

session to start within 10 min

start your game
press ~ key
type /connect gagan.homelinux.com
play


----------



## baccilus (May 13, 2011)

I will join after 9:30


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2011)

Doesn't work on the above mentioned requirements. All I get is this - 
*i.imgur.com/UWlPd.png


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on the above mentioned requirements. All I get is this -


Strange.

Well nice session. Well I always get pwnd but still I had fun.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

i was the worst player yesterday
if i calculate my ratio in all maps played.....it was like 1:6
pooop....


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> i was the worst player yesterday
> if i calculate my ratio in all maps played.....it was like 1:6
> pooop....


Well mine wasn't good either. Damn me when would I get some nice ratio. 

Anyways when would be next session??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Today morning I can play. Just post details whoever hosts here or in the IRC


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

i missed last session again 
when is the next one??


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)

all discussions goes here
join in and you'll get your answers
all players (who have played recently with us) were present on irc


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

but i can't just sit on IRC for long time.


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

Use an IRC client then. Chatzilla for Firefox or Opera's built-in client.

Chrome sucks anyways.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

^^
lol, i mean i can't stay online for long time. I mean i can but i wont. i've got other stuff to do too.


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> ^^
> lol, i mean i can't stay online for long time. I mean i can but i wont. i've got other stuff to do too.


err. IRC != Yahoo chatroom. No one chats in our channel. Everyone idles.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

^^
??
i know IRC != Yahoo chatroom. what do you mean?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

session is at 8pm today
get ready guys


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> ^^
> ??
> i know IRC != Yahoo chatroom. what do you mean?


Difference of culture. You don't _have_ to chat when you are there.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

^^
i meant i wont stay connected to teh internet. i might as well play some game or something else


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

ok guys. Session at 8 pm rite? Will see if I can make it.
Pls post server details here.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

yeah, whats the server?


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

Damn you guys, Help me with my problem.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Open console- and type (copy paste)

/connect gagan.homelinux.com


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

game is going to start
open game
open console
type /connect gagan.homelinux.com


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

is it on now??


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

Console is opened by pressing *~*

/connect gagan.homelinux.com


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

coming  finally


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Server is up and running properly..... But only 3 players


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

awesome session.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Awesome session guys. Loads of fun.
Sorry I left a little early. Electricity cut.

Great session.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Damn I missed this one. My father was scolding me at that time. heck. Will try my best to get to next one.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2011)

You guys should train now. I'll play this game a month later now.


----------



## azzu (May 16, 2011)

lol...i think iam missing alot here


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> You guys should train now. I'll play this game a month later now.


 I think you're under estimating us. We have become 
OK we need a lot of sniper training but still we are good for 1 weeker's




aZZu Great session with you man. Had loads of fun


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> I think you're under estimating us. We have become
> OK we need a lot of sniper training but still we are good for 1 weeker's


Nah man ico is right. Whenever he plays its becomes obvious that the team which have ico will win most time.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

Maybe I can PWN some of you guys (actually all of you) at Urban Terror. I'm exceptionally good in Counter-Strike. Meh, but Urban Terror is refusing to run on my oldie goldie PC.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

session is on
/connect 114.79.142.155


----------



## ico (May 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Maybe I can PWN some of you guys (actually all of you) at Urban Terror. I'm exceptionally good in Counter-Strike. Meh, but Urban Terror is refusing to run on my oldie goldie PC.


If you are "exceptionally" good at CS, then prepare to get pwned in UrT. anyways, update your graphic drivers from the manufacturer's site. You need OpenGL, perhaps.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^I run CS in OpenGL mode and it works fine, so I guess I already have OpenGL support.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2011)

Still is there any wrong in checking for a new driver and updating to it if available?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 16, 2011)

when's the next session??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

Couldnt play today. Will do next time.

Never played with ico. But brush up your skills


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> when's the next session??



not sure
but may be on weekends


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Never played with ico. But brush up your skills


He'll kill you the instant you see him coming.  Happened to me many time but well I managed to kill him sometimes and thats a good relief for me.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

ico's gonna get pwnd real bad once I get UrT working.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Well I donno about that but he is real good or I am real bad because I only played UrT twice till now and never really play any other FPS online at all. Although I did played some co op with my friends but not with competition but like a team.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ico's gonna get pwnd real bad once I get UrT working.



hahaha....
you wont even get time to blink


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hahaha....
> you wont even get time to blink


----------



## ico (May 16, 2011)

lol, no one has ever been able to pwn me in whole of Asia. Forget about India. lol.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> lol, no one has ever been able to pwn me in whole of Asia. Forget about India. lol.


 One match with me ico  ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


>



Hey gameranand , are you the guy who plays under the nick "Aby" ?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 17, 2011)

power cut now... wiill host after an hour


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 17, 2011)

i am posting this more than one hour late than last post, wheres the server?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 17, 2011)

/connect 117.198.104.111:27960
server closed


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

> Hey gameranand , are you the guy who plays under the nick "Aby" ?


Yup thats me.


----------



## sygeek (May 18, 2011)

Did a redownload and got the game working. ico, host the server please.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2011)

Try to keep it running for as long as possible 
will join whenever I can.

ico, what is your fav gun? I bet G36 ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Try to keep it running for as long as possible
> will join whenever I can.
> 
> ico, what is your fav gun? I bet G36 ?



It doesn't matter what gun he uses , you still get pwned


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ico, what is your fav gun? I bet G36 ?


SR8 or LR300 i guess



Tachyon1986 said:


> It doesn't matter what gun he uses , you still get pwned




we all do get pwnd


----------



## sygeek (May 18, 2011)

Like a G6...la la la laa G6..


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

Remington SR8.


----------



## DarkDante (May 19, 2011)

Seeing all the recent activity in this thread, am gonna download again.
HELL YEAH SR8 MY BABY! im Back!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 19, 2011)

I can host tomorrow if we have enough players...


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

^^
i am in.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

I am in for the session.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2011)

Wont be able to come. Sorry


----------



## Cool Joe (May 20, 2011)

tonight at 7pm.

Come on IRC if you're interested


----------



## baccilus (May 20, 2011)

Has it started?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 20, 2011)

/connect 117.198.113.227:27960


----------



## ico (May 20, 2011)

incoming!!


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Ah....A real nice session...although I got pawned by others.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 20, 2011)

yeah, it was fun. i had to leave in hurry though.
i think i am getting better at it


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

damn...i wasn't able to strike myself in...
will be there after 26 for sure


----------



## azzu (May 22, 2011)

anyone up for tonight ?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 22, 2011)

^^
i am in


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

azzu said:
			
		

> anyone up for tonight ?


What is the time???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

Ok.
I wanna join the |DF| clan. 
approval ico?

should I copy paste info of 1st page?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 22, 2011)

i too wanna join the clan


----------



## DarkDante (May 23, 2011)

hehe theres no approval things IMO.
you are in if you are part of TDF guys.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

Er you are free to use the [DF] tag in front of your name. It's just to identify fellow TDF users.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> Er you are free to use the [DF] tag in front of your name. It's just to identify fellow TDF users.


And how to change the username ????


----------



## azzu (May 24, 2011)

go to settings and change ur display name..simple
anyone up tonight....
any server to play ?


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

azzu said:
			
		

> anyone up tonight....
> any server to play ?


I am up but seems like no one there to host.


			
				azzu said:
			
		

> go to settings and change ur display name..simple


Thanks.


----------



## azzu (May 24, 2011)

Then i'll be at tdn's Eagle (or wc's)
untill sum1 hosts


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er you are free to use the [DF] tag in front of your name. It's just to identify fellow TDF users.


Thanks for info 


azzu said:


> Then i'll be at tdn's Eagle (or wc's)
> untill sum1 hosts


Last time when we played together we had loads of fun didnt we  
sigh I cant play now


----------



## azzu (May 24, 2011)

^ indeed yes..
iam hoping to play with many of TDf users..in self hosted Server's
(cant wait to show off my Skills  and see how good iam wen compared to others)


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

^^ Well I guess you would be better than me at least as I am so bad at this game...


----------



## azzu (May 25, 2011)

Iam Ready now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Anyone knows a Indian server where I can play with low ping?


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2011)

there are no dedicated Indian servers to my knowledge
though you can try Europe servers ....they have decent ping


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Never get Ping below 250 
we really want Indian server

Should we ask Raabo so that he could set up a password protected server only for TDF members?


----------



## azzu (May 27, 2011)

^ any body up to play ?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

^^
i am up to play!
@thetechfreak- i get 155-180 ping on many servers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

aZZu said:
			
		

> ^ indeed yes..
> iam hoping to play with many of TDf
> users..in self hosted Server's (cant wait to show off my Skills and see how good iam wen compared
> to others


 Hehe. You are quite good. We had loads of fun that day in Eagle server.
Time for a session.
Anyone got ideas? This week preferably....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

any session tonight?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

tell me how to host a server and i'll do it


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

come on krow chat at 8
ask me or suodeth=troll=noobjoe or ico or aby= gameranand or cyber_rock


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

at 8 pm? ok, i'll come.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> come on krow chat at 8
> ask me or suodeth=troll=noobjoe or ico or aby= gameranand or cyber_rock


 I dont think I can make it at night. But will try


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

guys, i have started a server-
join by typing this in console-
/connect 117.201.83.112

EDIT:
looks like no one's gonna come. I'll host again in night


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Getting decent pings  there. DOnt think I can come at night. But will try.

Guys, 8 PM at the IRC

*webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

it is still on if anyone wanna come.

Edit- it's not now.


Edit-
i've hosted a server - 
/connect 117.201.83.226


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

i'm coming in 10 mins


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone up for a UrT session? Come to #krow.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

go -
/connect 117.201.83.226


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

d@mn 
sorry I cudnt come. Electricity went abruptly and came back now


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

its still on, but only i am there now


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

session was fun
though i got pwnd really bad


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah, it was fun. i am getting better.
i managed to kill ico every once in a while


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone wants to plan a session?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 29, 2011)

Guys, I found this server in India
Although its empty we can play well

111.118.180.226:27961


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 29, 2011)

i really miss this game


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I found this server in India
> Although its empty we can play well
> 
> 111.118.180.226:27961



i guess you havent downloaded TF2 yet :/


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone wanna play on Sunday or tomorrow ?  Just PM me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

Not possible on Sunday 
How about today?





			
				 Piyush said:
			
		

> i guess you havent downloaded TF2
> yet :/


 I have and its done as well. but my broadband is not very fast. It is being updated now. 4 gb


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 30, 2011)

Today is good. Wanna play now?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

The electricity just went. Will post here when it comes.
Posting this from my phone.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay. I'm waiting


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

OK> I am ready to play 
Post here when you are.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys how to host a urban terror server? did follow a few guides. confused about the port part. help needed

fixed-
/connect 59.94.13.254:27960


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

I recommend this game for the Tdf playdates on weekends. It's version 4.2 has finally released so it's a good time to check it out.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

yeah, the game seems awesome. this is one of the reasons of playdate, reviving old games. we should definitely make this one of our playdates soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, good times.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ah, good times.



Yeah. I remember I played this a lot back in 2008. Was awesome fun. It has elements not there in any other game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Yeah. I remember I played this a lot back in 2008. Was awesome fun. It has elements not there in any other game.



You got that right. Extremely addictive and loads of fun. It might not have had the best graphics but the gameplay was on another level.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2013)

I used to play this game. Then *Ico* came and pwned me numerous times, that I uninstalled it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I used to play this game. Then *Ico* came and pwned me numerous times, that I uninstalled it



It was always someone or the other getting their asses handed to them. That's what made it such fun.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 12, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It was always someone or the other getting their asses handed to them. That's what made it such fun.


Ya I remember. But I use to have good games too. The latest version released recently and I am going to try that too.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2013)

Everyone interested in playing this game should vote for it on the TdF playdate thread


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

We shall play once again. Downloaded the latest version and had a good session with a few guys from the TDF IRC room.

Get latest version here: Urban Terror Downloads : Current version (4.2.014)
IRC is here: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm bumping this thread and calling all old timers to start playing this again.

By the end of February, I'll be setting up a game server in Singapore. Apparently the game community has almost died and I won't let this happen.

Thread title changed to, Urban Terror - Fun Over Realism.

Let the second innings with Urban Terror 4.2 begin.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

I still remember the story of a guy named Bullet500


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

ico said:


> Let the second innings with Urban Terror 4.2 begin.



errr I can play too right?

btw why not play CSGO?


----------



## aaruni (Dec 23, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> btw why not play CSGO?



Because its not a very good game  .

On a more serious note, that's not a very good suggestion when we're trying to revive this gem of a game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyways, I'll download UrT 4.2 again. I hope we all do get to play together


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am here too Invite me whenever you start.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> errr I can play too right?
> 
> btw why not play CSGO?


It's not free and not as much fun.


----------



## hsr (Dec 24, 2014)

Pikachu I choose you inb4wallhacks xD


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 4, 2015)

UrT 4.3: Urban Terror News : Blogs

New weapons and gear has been addded.


----------



## hsr (Jan 7, 2015)

If anyone has a client, try connecting to _128.199.103.58 _I've started a q3ut4 server there. If at all it asks for a password, use _dftest_ to join.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2015)

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] Getting approx 100 ping when I try to ping it. Nice  Don't have the game installed though


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2015)

^ it's down.

Here's the server which is up: */connect  85.17.214.157*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2015)

^^ Getting about 350ms for that.


----------



## hsr (Jan 7, 2015)

it must have crashed, try again now...
 [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] check your PM.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2015)

okay guys....three servers are up in Asia.

IND - Bomb Arena - */connect 128.199.84.202:1111* (Up from today. Bomb mode.)
UrTBD Public Server - */connect 116.251.216.132:1111* (thanks to our Bangladeshi friends. We play here the most during evening and night.)
IND - Hellsheaven - */connect krow.me* (Team Deathmatch server. Netherlands. Ping will be 200ms)

All servers are based in Singapore. Why port 1111? Few Bangladeshi ISPs are blocking ports like 27960.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2015)

^^ Tried the bomb dhamaka servers, got a constant ping of around 90. Next them when you guys play do post here or on Steam [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2016)

anyone up for this again?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

Urban Terror.

Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time.

If more people are willing, I can join too.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Urban Terror.
> 
> Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time.
> 
> If more people are willing, I can join too.



yes, [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] can host a server for us, I guess.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

ico said:


> yes, [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] can host a server for us, I guess.



In his Digital Ocean droplet? What are the system requirements for an Urban Terror dedicated server?

If it's not much, then even I can create a droplet and host on that.

Edit:
According to this thread: Server system requirements - Urban Terror Forum

The system requirements are not much. One guy says that he is able to host a 24 player server on 2.4 GHz 2GB RAM server.

Edit2:
I just saw that the 2GB RAM droplet costs $20 per month. We could try with a smaller 1GB RAM droplet or a 512MB droplet.

If enough people interested, I can host.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2016)

Ico use to use my Droplet to host UrT back in the days. I even have the zip file of UrT on my Droplet. I have no issues with hosting the game. No need to get another server just for UrT.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

Great. Host it and I will try joining today evening.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaruni (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah, I have the latest version installed, and play on lowest ping server from time to time.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2016)

You guys should seriously consider playing CS:GO or Paladins.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2016)

Too mainstream. Kappa.


----------



## jasku (Dec 5, 2016)

You should try Insurgency 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2021)

anyone up for this?

I still play it with a few friends. We have a server in the Netherlands.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 11, 2021)

I am ready.


----------

